# Consistently Getting Good Shaves



## Ross

I think I have finialy got this saving game sorted nowI now shave after having a bath which makes a huge difference.I use The Real shaving Co Shaving oil first which I rub in well and then use some Omega Cream which I work in well with an Omega Brush and I used a Merkur 1904 Gillette replica with a Merkur blade which I find to be the best for me:thumb:Now I rarely get any shaving rash,bleeding ect which is down I think to only using the weight of the razor to shave with:thumb:
And the Merkur blades gives me a very close shave.The DE razors are much better and much cheaper than your Mach 3,Fusion rubbish.


----------



## Maggi200

Yeah I find after a hot shower I can get the best shave, guess it opens the pores or something to the skin is the only thing I can think of. Glad you found something that works! I'm still new to this game, 4/5 years and I've been trying a few things, yet to find the combo that suits me


----------



## Ross

What are you using to shave ATM?


----------



## Maggi200

Erm some shaving co stuff that someone on here recommended and a quattro titanium precision something or other lol basically I tell the girlfriend I'm after something and she goes shopping when I'm at work


----------



## Ross

Try a DE razor mate:thumb:Its much better once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Maggi200

Is it something like this with blades which I can't find on that site lol


----------



## big ben

i gave up and use a beard trimmer :lol:


----------



## -tom-

i went for a cut throat shave the other month when i couldnt walk best £25 quid spent start with she used hot flannel to open pours then oiled my face then another hot flannel then cream with brush then the cut throat razor then a very very cold flannel she closed the pours. then loads of moisture's and aftershave will be going for another one


----------



## Ross

maggi112 said:


> Is it something like this with blades which I can't find on that site lol


Thats the one I have and the blades are here http://www.mankind.co.uk/src/base/Merkur-Stainless-Platinum-Safety-Razor-Blades-10-Pack-PRODMEAC1/


----------



## Maggi200

Would derby blades work with it? I'm interested in something like that, but dunno what's what lol. I did do some searching but I forget what I found


----------



## Pezza4u

Interesting thread...I just use a Gillette fusion with some foam and it's fine with a new blade but after 3 or 4 shaves it starts going blunt and I don't even have a strong beard! How long do DE blades last for and if you cut yourself is it a bad cut?

I also shave my head and use one of these but am still trying to find the best blade to use with it. My favourite so far is the Gillette sensor excel, the 2 blade one. There isn't many to choose from though as it depends on whether they fit the adapter.

I'm really keen to try new creams and oils though as I think the foam (Palmolive) I use isn't helping much. Usually after one pass the foam has gone and the skin is still dry, even if you try keeping it wet. I think I will start shaving after a shower, I've done it before and it's much easier.

Where do you guys usually buy your creams and oils from, the only place I've used it Mankind?


----------



## LeeH

I buy my cream from Lush, try it it stays on for ages!


----------



## Ross

Pezza4u said:


> Interesting thread...I just use a Gillette fusion with some foam and it's fine with a new blade but after 3 or 4 shaves it starts going blunt and I don't even have a strong beard! How long do DE blades last for and if you cut yourself is it a bad cut?
> 
> I also shave my head and use one of these but am still trying to find the best blade to use with it. My favourite so far is the Gillette sensor excel, the 2 blade one. There isn't many to choose from though as it depends on whether they fit the adapter.
> 
> I'm really keen to try new creams and oils though as I think the foam (Palmolive) I use isn't helping much. Usually after one pass the foam has gone and the skin is still dry, even if you try keeping it wet. I think I will start shaving after a shower, I've done it before and it's much easier.
> 
> Where do you guys usually buy your creams and oils from, the only place I've used it Mankind?


Here is a good place to buy from http://www.shaving-shack.com/. And here http://connaughtshaving.com/
If you are careful you should not get a bad cut from a DE Razor.
I normally change my blades after two shaves because I have thick stubble which seems to kill any blade:lol:


----------



## Pezza4u

LeeH said:


> I buy my cream from Lush, try it it stays on for ages!


Thanks, there's one in the next town so may go check them out...what one do you use?

I guess foam in a can can't compete with thick cream, I swear it's stopping my skin from staying wet as well 



Ross said:


> Here is a good place to buy from http://www.shaving-shack.com/. And here http://connaughtshaving.com/
> If you are careful you should not get a bad cut from a DE Razor.
> I normally change my blades after two shaves because I have thick stubble which seems to kill any blade:lol:


Cheers, there's soooo much choice, abit like buying detailing gear! 

I'm definitely taking this route with shaving now given the cost of Fusion blades to DE ones!!

Been reading some of the threads in this forum and the Merkur seems a popular choice. I've also been looking at this starter kit though with Parker razors...does it seem a good deal?

Sample packs from connaught seem a good idea as well, get a feel for different blades :thumb:

Who uses an alum block? I've read it can draw the moisture out of the skin leaving it dry?


----------



## Ross

Its a good deal but some guys on www.badgerandblade.com say the Parker Razors are not that great.This would be a good one to get http://www.shaving-shack.com/merkur-33c-classic.html.
I dont just a Alum Block but a Styptic pencil is meant to be great at stopping bleeding.


----------



## Maggi200

Pezza4u said:


> Thanks, there's one in the next town so may go check them out...what one do you use?


I saw this yesterday and checked it out, walked in, there's basically an invisible wall of smell that hits you as you go in. Then some wierd woman with a speech impediment tried to help me, now I don't want to sound nasty, but I really couldn't understand what she was saying  so I left empty handed

There were soo many different smells I felt sick afterwards


----------



## Ross

Those cans foams are awful once you get a quality shaving cream or soap the difference is night and day.


----------



## Pezza4u

Ross said:


> Its a good deal but some guys on www.badgerandblade.com say the Parker Razors are not that great.This would be a good one to get http://www.shaving-shack.com/merkur-33c-classic.html.
> I dont just a Alum Block but a Styptic pencil is meant to be great at stopping bleeding.


But isn't the razor just the handle and the part that holds the blade on (don't know the name)? I think I will go for a Merkur though as they seem popular :thumb:



maggi112 said:


> I saw this yesterday and checked it out, walked in, there's basically an invisible wall of smell that hits you as you go in. Then some wierd woman with a speech impediment tried to help me, now I don't want to sound nasty, but I really couldn't understand what she was saying  so I left empty handed
> 
> There were soo many different smells I felt sick afterwards


lol, I'll give it a miss then!  I've had a look on the site and chosen what I want so will be in and out as quick as I can!



Ross said:


> Those cans foams are awful once you get a quality shaving cream or soap the difference is night and day.


I had a shave this morning and after one pass or should that be stroke (still thinking of detailing here! :lol: ) my skin was dry. I put a new blade on my Fusion last week and have had 3 shaves, the blue strip that indicates when the blade needs changing as nearly gone already! Plus it's missed some bits as well! 

Also what is the purpose of having a vibrating razor...I've never used it as I couldn't see what benefit it adds?


----------



## PaulGTI

Pezza4u said:


> I had a shave this morning and after one pass or should that be stroke (still thinking of detailing here! :lol: ) my skin was dry. I put a new blade on my Fusion last week and have had 3 shaves, the blue strip that indicates when the blade needs changing as nearly gone already! Plus it's missed some bits as well!
> 
> Also what is the purpose of having a vibrating razor...I've never used it as I couldn't see what benefit it adds?


Hi,

Im not sure what technique you are using, but you are re-lathering after each pass of the razor?

I belive the vibrating handle is suposed to excite the folicals into making the hair stand out. Never really happend for me.

Any-hoo, have a watch of this vid and oter that he has made. 




I went the Double edge route a while back, and after sorting out what razor and razor blades and the technique tat works for me Im getting te best shaves Ihave ever had, and I tried a lot of Fusion/ Mach 3/ expensive electrics in my time.

Going Double edge may seem like a large outlay at first, but once done its alot cheaper.


----------



## Pezza4u

Technique, what's that! :lol: Basically wet my face, squirt of foam in the hand and spread it around and then shave with the grain.

Interesting video that, I see he shaves with the grain, then against and then sideways...seems I have alot to learn.

Going by boots prices, a 4 pack of Fusion blades is £8.79. Each one would last a week, maybe 2 depending how often I shave until the strip indicates it needs changing, plus I can also tell it's getting blunt when using it. I always try to make them last as long as possible as well, which doesn't help. So a 4 pack would last me 2-3 months if I use them until they're very blunt!! :doublesho

Looks like most DE razors are around £6-£7 for 30, so that's about 8 months worth for me, changing once a week...definitely seems cheaper in the long run :thumb:


----------



## PaulGTI

Yeah, the past is the way forward with shaving. DE is the way to go and there are alot of converts on here.

Like most, I was a bit scared of using a DE as it does have an exposed blade, and them blades are sharp!

So far, I havent done anything worse than take the top off a few spots and because the blades are so sharp it didnt hurt.

If you do change to DE then allow at least a week before you expect to get a reasonable shave, and another week before you should be getting towards a decent shave. Then once you are used to it you can try a few techniques and a few more passes. The golden rules for DE shaving are...

1-PREP! Shower or a good few minutes soaking the beard.

2-Lube up. Soap or cream doenst really seem to matter, so long as it lubes the skin. Its this lube that prevents getting cut as it allows the blade to slide over the skin, instead if making the skin wriknle just in frnt of the blade.

3-Lightness. During the stroke do not press down. Too much pressure can make the skin wrinkle in front of the blade AND make the blade dig in. It will cause irritation at best, hack you up at worst.

4-Keep lubed. Always re-lather before doing the next passes. Dont shave skin without some soap or cream on it (This is a little flexible with experience)

5-Cold rinse. This seems to be the thing that really helped me. I have to use really cold water for the final rinse. Tap water is cold enough at this time of year, but in the summer I expect I will be keeping 2 litres inthe fridge. It really helps me keep the redness down which has always been a problem for me due to sensitive neck skin and thick hair.

6-Keep it constant, then mix it up. As a newbie you may want to try other blades and soaps. I would suggest perciveering with a set blade and soap combo for at least a week so you can get usd to it, unless it really isnt suiting you.

7-Mantic59. Watch, then re-watch his youtube channel.


----------



## Pezza4u

Top advice there, cheers matey :thumb:

It's me birthday in 2 weeks so made a shopping list for people, hopefully I'll get some stuff to try out


----------



## The Cueball

Also, when using a DE razor, it is important to pull the skin tight when you shave...quite hard to get it right first time around...but again, something that is worth it...

As for me:

Wash with hot water

Pre shave oil

Shave cream using brush

Shave with the grain

Re cream

Shave side ways

Cold water rinse

Alum block

Do this , then :doublesho, then :devil:

Job done...for 2 days...then repeat...

I use 1 blade per week...

:thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u

The Cueball said:


> Also, when using a DE razor, it is important to pull the skin tight when you shave...quite hard to get it right first time around...but again, something that is worth it...


I thought pulling the skin was a no-no as you can cut the hairs below skin level and leaves the pores open to infection?


----------



## The Cueball

Pezza4u said:


> I thought pulling the skin was a no-no as you can cut the hairs below skin level and leaves the pores open to infection?


Never heard that myself....I have never had any issues, as you close the pores with the cold water and alum block as soon as you have finished shaving...

Just the way I was taught!

:thumb:


----------



## JJ_

This is excellent, my grandad had one of those classic blades. I just use fusion and an old mach 3, I have extremely heavy growth so this will be great to try. 

My dad also have very heavy growth and we both suffer from neck rash.


----------



## Ross

I had another good shave last night using the same technique but with a Feather blade and its worked very well.The Feather blades are very sharp IE they went through 80% of 4 day growth with ease on one pass:thumb:I am using some Real Shaving Company Shaving oil and its very good IMO The Real Shaving Co. Professional Formula Shaving Oil: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Beauty


----------



## Skodaw

Got to say, I'm really thinking of switching to DE. My other half bought me a very expensive electric razor which is great for a quick shave before work - but I do like a wet shave - even using a cartridge razor is better than electric. 

Merker seams to be the brand to go for regarding razors - but what about the soap/cream and brushes etc - there is such a daunting range - I've even seen brushes at nearly £100


----------



## PaulGTI

Skodaw said:


> Merker seams to be the brand to go for regarding razors - but what about the soap/cream and brushes etc - there is such a daunting range - I've even seen brushes at nearly £100


Merkur are very good, but the Muhle / Edwin Jagger 89 head razors also get very good reviews. Going DE is a large outlay to start with but it is soon paying for itself when you work out how much you save after cartridge blades, and using quality stuff is more enjoyable than canned goop. Knowing what I know now, I would suggest you look at these...

*Razor* R89 @ £22.95
http://connaughtshaving.com/muhlerazor.html

*Brush* Edwin Jagger Besr badger @ £22.95
http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk...RU-K37/268153/Pure-Badger-Shaving-Brush-Ivory

*Soap* Edwin Jagger Aloe Vera (Stick it in a mug) @ £4.99
http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk...163/Aloe-Vera-Traditional-Shaving-Soap-Refill

*Blades* Any Sample pack to suit your budget
http://connaughtshaving.com/samplepack.html

That should get you started, however, youmay want to try add ons and more expensive stuff as you go. In fact, alot of DE shavers treat it as a hobby and something they like to aquire lots of stuff for.

Im the opposite. I want 1 Razor, 1brush, 1 type of blade and 1 soap. The above is what I have found works best for me (Using a yellow gillette blade). Personal preferance can vary wildly.



Skodaw said:


> I've even seen brushes at nearly £100


And you can easily double that too! But its like detailing, you can spend as much as you like, like £1000`s on waxes.


----------



## Adam D

I tried a feather blade on Tuesday morning.

Great shave around my cheeks, but caught my chin and irritated my neck and around my Adam's apple quite a bit 

Quite tempted to leave them alone full stop as they are just daft sharp IMO.


----------



## PaulGTI

Adam D said:


> Quite tempted to leave them alone full stop as they are just daft sharp IMO.


How long have you been using one for? Its not something you will get perfect in the first week.

Before you give in get a blade sample pack from Connaught shaving, it really is suprising the differnce a blade can make.

And as always, if you havent sen mantics vids on youtube...watch `em. If you have seen them, watch `em again.


----------



## Adam D

PaulGTI said:


> How long have you been using one for? Its not something you will get perfect in the first week.
> 
> Before you give in get a blade sample pack from Connaught shaving, it really is suprising the differnce a blade can make.
> 
> And as always, if you havent sen mantics vids on youtube...watch `em. If you have seen them, watch `em again.


Tried it again this morning and went very gently around the lower neck area and I did have a much better shave.

You really do have to be careful with the feathers don't you?


----------



## Ross

Adam D said:


> Tried it again this morning and went very gently around the lower neck area and I did have a much better shave.
> 
> You really do have to be careful with the feathers don't you?


Yip they are very sharp bu I find I get slightly less irritation with the Merkur blades:thumb:


----------



## PaulGTI

Adam D said:


> You really do have to be careful with the feathers don't you?


Definatly! The blades I like the best are the yellow gilletts. Nearly as sharp as feathers, but much smoother and forgiving. As always with shaving, your experience may be vey differerent to anyone elses!


----------



## Adam D

PaulGTI said:


> Definatly! The blades I like the best are the yellow gilletts. Nearly as sharp as feathers, but much smoother and forgiving. As always with shaving, your experience may be vey differerent to anyone elses!


Is that the Gillette 7 o'clock ones Paul?

Like this:










I see that Connaught have three different types of Gillette blades, and each one is different to the white plastic pack of 5 blades I received with my Merkur DE razor.

I must admit that the Gillettes are the best I have tried so far, so maybe I should each of the Gillettes from Connaught. I am due to buy some more after shave cream soon so I could order them all together.


----------



## Will-S

I use the persona ones from my local Asda and get very good shaves with them. Same as the persona you can buy online but just as cheap.

Also use Derby and Dorco 301's


----------



## PaulGTI

Adam D said:


>


Thats them!

I can only say what worked for me, shaving forums are full of reviews where one person says "its the best blade ever" and all the replies are either "Its too sharp - it hacked me to pieces" or "Too dull, lots of tugging"

There are lots of variables with shaving. A samplepak from connaught is defintly the way to go.


----------



## ets2k9

This is a really interesting thread I have gone down the various mach 3 offerings. Apart from the blades costing a small fortune the results aren't great - still kind of stubbly and my neck tends to look quite raw.

I'm guessing these rather dangerous looking razors give a close shave?

Sick of looking like a scruff despite shaving.


----------



## PaulGTI

ets2k9 said:


> I'm guessing these rather dangerous looking razors give a close shave?


They can do, but it will take practice to get yourself a decent shave, and unlearn all the bad habbits of a cartridge system.

I tried all the shaving systems, electric ones £200, fusions, mach 3s... All gave poor results.

Now Im getting to grips with DE shaving, (bout 3 months now) I know I can geta decent shave, with no irritation that looks clean. All the othe systems have left me irritated and blothcy.


----------



## ets2k9

I think I'm going to give it a go as the Mach 3 I have needs some more blades so may as well stick the cash to something decent.

Cheers


----------



## PaulGTI

You may want to have a look at post 29 on here for my recommendations of whet to get...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=160394&page=3

If you want to save a few £s then I have been reading good reviews of the Vulfix 404 brush for £8.40, available here...

http://www.diamondedgeltd.com/acatalog/Razors__Shaving_Brushes.html#a760


----------



## ets2k9

Thats sound thank you.


----------



## Ross

Well I tried an Astra blade again today and its not bad but I did not find it to be as smooth as a Merkur blade because I do have more irritation that I normally have.


----------



## themaninavectra

Just tried a feather blade tonight and Im surprised I havent died... Great shave but Ive bled like hell.. Use with extreme caution chaps!!


----------



## PaulGTI

themaninavectra said:


> Just tried a feather blade tonight and Im surprised I havent died... Great shave but Ive bled like hell.. Use with extreme caution chaps!!


If feathers are making you bleed, I would suspect that your technique or prep is lacking something, as the shaper the bladed the easier it should cut the hair.

Just out of interest, how long have you been DE shaving?

A few things to consider...

1-Are you spending enough time softening the hair? (Shower or soaking for a good few minutes)

2-Are you applyig the shaving soap or creme corrertly? It is vital that the soap or creme is on the skin, not just coveing your stubble as the blade will skip and jump over un-lubricated skin causing cuts. This is often a problem people using canned goop have when starting DE shaving.

3-Are you using the shallowest blade angel with minimum pressure?

Hope that gives you someting you can use for a better shave.

Paul


----------



## Celticking

I went with this, with the pure badger brush and sandlewood soap, really looking forward to trying it out
http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk..._STA-SOA-LUX/268168/Starter-Kit---Luxury-Soap


----------



## PaulGTI

Looks like a good startup setup.

I would still recommend going to Connaught shaving and getting a blade sample pack, as blades can make soo much difference to the shave. Hopefully yo will be lucky and get on with derbys as they are cheap.

http://connaughtshaving.com/samplepack.html


----------



## jontymo

Hi Guys
Joining in on the theme just put in my 1st order for a real shave!!!

Merkur 34C
Sample blades
Alum bar
Aqua Velva, D R Harris, Bay Rum 10ml samples all from Connaught

Vulfiv404 from ? sorry forgot site LOL

Palmolive cream, soap stick and styptic pencil from Morrisons

Time to panic!!!!

Heres to a 41 year old learning to shave properly.

Jon


----------



## Ross

jontymo said:


> Hi Guys
> Joining in on the theme just put in my 1st order for a real shave!!!
> 
> Merkur 34C
> Sample blades
> Alum bar
> Aqua Velva, D R Harris, Bay Rum 10ml samples all from Connaught
> 
> Vulfiv404 from ? sorry forgot site LOL
> 
> Palmolive cream, soap stick and styptic pencil from Morrisons
> 
> Time to panic!!!!
> 
> Heres to a 41 year old learning to shave properly.
> 
> Jon


Thats looks like a good starter set up but a shaving brush will help get a good cream lather:thumb:Most important thing with shaving is prep,A hot shower or bath before shaving softens up the beard making it easier to shave:thumb:If you look at PaulGTI's post above he explains it very well:thumb:


----------



## Celticking

PaulGTI said:


> Looks like a good startup setup.
> 
> I would still recommend going to Connaught shaving and getting a blade sample pack, as blades can make soo much difference to the shave. Hopefully yo will be lucky and get on with derbys as they are cheap.
> 
> http://connaughtshaving.com/samplepack.html


Had my first shave yesterday and was really impressed, i got a merkur blade with the razo as well as the derbys. Just need to work on my technique but no cuts or irritation so far. Defo going to order a sample pack


----------



## NickTB

Bought a Merkur on my holiday with ten Derby blades. Loving the closeness of the shave..

Anyone know how long a Derby blade should last? On average of course, I appreciate some people have a beard like Desperate Dan!


----------



## leonclio

NickTB said:


> Bought a Merkur on my holiday with ten Derby blades. Loving the closeness of the shave..
> 
> Anyone know how long a Derby blade should last? On average of course, I appreciate some people have a beard like Desperate Dan!


i would say about 3-4 shaves but you can obviously tell when its not as sharp anymore as the shave will not be as good as the first.


----------



## robj20

Your best getting a sample pack of blades, its amazing the difference between blades, there are no good and bad just what suits you.


----------



## NickTB

Oops.. the blades are Merkur... 
I'm still going to get the selection pack though!


----------



## robj20

I have found these have the best blade choice and do a few different sample packs.

http://connaughtshaving.com/


----------



## Ross

NickTB said:


> Oops.. the blades are Merkur...
> I'm still going to get the selection pack though!


I really like the Merkur blades:thumb:My beard is like desperate Dan's too:lol:


----------



## PaulGTI

Qustion to the other DE shavers on here...

_*How often do you strip and clean your razor?*_

Myself, its every shave. I like picking it up at the start of each shave looking like it did on day one. I also like knowing the chrome head and safety bar are gong to be clean and slide smoothly. It only takes 2 mins to do

On one of the shave forums it seems most strip and clean ever time they change blades, usually 3-5 shaves, and just rinse between shaves.


----------



## leonclio

i rinse and clean it every time but give it a full clean once i change a blade, if i took it apart everytime i would end up cuttin me finger tips off lol


----------



## jontymo

Had my 4th shave today, i used a new persona blade, just a little burn on my adams apple which is the 1st time since starting last friday, not as easy to shave tonight but could be that i'm in my works apartment in Cardiff which is not as comfortable as home and the mirrors are slightly further away in the bathrooms than at home in sunny Huddersfield.
This is on the back of the best shave i have ever had last night which was the 3rd shave using a derby blade. I have decided to bin the blades after every 3 shaves whilst working through the sample pack.
I have to say that its the weirdest feeling ever after rubbing the alum block on my face and then rinsing a few minutes later.
I have found the palmolive cream fantastic and my vulfix 404 softening up every shave.

just need some recommendations for a luxury shaving cream, balm and some advice on whether to try a soap(i have a palmolive soap stick from asda (48p, unbelievable price!!)

And yes i feel a shaving forum rising within here LOL


----------



## PaulGTI

jontymo said:


> just need some recommendations for a luxury shaving cream, balm and some advice on whether to try a soap


My first creme was Trufitt and Hill ultra comfort as I had heard it was good for the inexperienced. Its an excellent creme and its great for a beginner as its really easy to lather. It is a touch pricey at about £12. (I belive that Taylors do something similar for about £6 or 7)

Now using Edwin Jagger Aoe Vera soap, cost £5. A bit more invloved that the T+H creme but does an excellent job.


----------



## Ross

The Tabac Soap gets rave reviews,I will be getting some soon.


----------



## Pezza4u

Well I didn't get a Murkur for me birthday so had to buy it instead! I did this brush & cream set and this stypic pencil...will be getting both of them the weekend though.

To get me going I've bought the following...Merkur 33c, 2 tubs of cream and a selection of blades. The blades are from Connaught and the other bits from The Traditional Shaving Co. Ordered them the same time and both came next day, great service :thumb:

So, which blade should I use for my first time, one that's not too sharp? How long should a tub of cream last me as well, say shaving 3 times a week? They're 150g tubs.

I also bought some Palmolive classic cream last week from Wilko. Although I tried it with my fusion and putting it on with my fingers it seems to be quite soapy, not creamy?


----------



## Ross

Those 150g tubs should last awhile because use don't need much,I would try the Iridium blade first because its quite forgiving.Remember just to use the weight of the razor to cut,pushing down will cause irritation and bleeding.


----------



## Pezza4u

Ross said:


> Those 150g tubs should last awhile because use don't need much,I would try the Iridium blade first because its quite forgiving.Remember just to use the weight of the razor to cut,pushing down will cause irritation and bleeding.


Cheers, got Thursday off work so will try tomorrow night after a shower :thumb:

The oil you use before shaving do you wash that off first, once it's done it's job on does the cream go on over it? Thinking of getting some of that as well, what you linked to in another post.


----------



## Matt.

I wish the Merkur's came with a stand


----------



## PaulGTI

Pezza4u said:


> The oil you use before shaving do you wash that off first, once it's done it's job on does the cream go on over it?


When I was a newb, I got the cheapest King of shaves oil (about £2 of the market) and woud leave the bottle in hot water in the sink while having a shower, then once finishd in the shower dont dry your face and get some oil on your face ASAP, this will help keep the stubble wet and the skin lubed. when you are ready to start shaving rub some wet hands on your face - to keep it wet, not get the oil off - then put your soap or creme on top.

Its a bit a fuss, but worth doing fo your first few shaves at least as it ensures the skin is well lubed.

PS-I find the yellow gillettes the best, nearly as sharp as feathers but a whole load smoother. The derbys are a good blade to start with though.


----------



## Pezza4u

PaulGTI said:


> When I was a newb, I got the cheapest King of shaves oil (about £2 of the market) and woud leave the bottle in hot water in the sink while having a shower, then once finishd in the shower dont dry your face and get some oil on your face ASAP, this will help keep the stubble wet and the skin lubed. when you are ready to start shaving rub some wet hands on your face - to keep it wet, not get the oil off - then put your soap or creme on top.
> 
> Its a bit a fuss, but worth doing fo your first few shaves at least as it ensures the skin is well lubed.
> 
> PS-I find the yellow gillettes the best, nearly as sharp as feathers but a whole load smoother. The derbys are a good blade to start with though.


Thanks, I will try that mate. Do you know if superdrug or boots do the oils? I looked in tescos but couldn't find anything. The Derby blades I bought the extra 2 packs to get free postage with the razor. Only cost £1.50


----------



## magic919

Tesco usually keep the King of Shaves oil, as do Boots.


----------



## PaulGTI

Pezza4u said:


> Do you know if superdrug or boots do the oils? I looked in tescos but couldn't find anything.


Boots do it for £3. Be careful as they aso sell a menthol one. Personally, Im ot a big fan of menthol stuff - but I did try it in the winter so it may be refreshing in the summer.

http://www.boots.com/en/King-of-Shaves-AlphaOil-Original-Formula-Shaving-Oil-15ml_10913/

It says to just use a few drops, but for the first few shaves use a bit more and really ak sure you have it well rubbed in as a base layer, then the soap or cream on top. I know some people shave with justthe oil, but I have never got on with it on its own.

If :thumb:you get on with derbys then thats great as they are about the cheapest blades.


----------



## Ross

Just ordered some Tabac shaving soap,Taylors Lemon and lime shaving cream,30 Red Personna blades and some Proraso Shave Cut Healing Gel (Not needed often)
Shaving is as bad as detailing:lol:


----------



## Pezza4u

Thanks Tony/Paul...my local Tescos and Boots are only small so I guess that's why I didn't see anything on the shelf. I popped into a large boots on the way home from work and got some of the oil you linked. 100 shaves they reckon from that bottle!! :doublesho They didn't have the 50ml otherwise I would've got that for 2 quid more.

Should I apply the oil each time I re-lather or just the first time?


----------



## PaulGTI

Pezza4u said:


> Should I apply the oil each time I re-lather or just the first time?


Just the first time, if you can warm it in hot water for a few mins before you apply it then it will be easier to spread evenly.

100 shaves from that little bottle? As Jim Royle would say... "My ar5e!"


----------



## shaqs77

the best thing ive found is shaving after a hot shower, then on just a wet face shave using a cut throat razor. it is FAR FAR cheaper then any blades out there and hell of alot closer. obviously took me a few go's to get used to it and i have tried other razors. ive been using a cut throat on my self for about 10years plus now.


----------



## PaulGTI

Im working my way up to a straight, but Im happy enough with DE shaving.

I really like the look of the proper vintage razors and hand made strops from here...

http://www.strop-shop.co.uk/

But looking at £70 at least for a good razor and strop, plus the ocasional re-honing.


----------



## shaqs77

nah i dont use that stuff. the one i got the blade section slides out. you can buy these blades from any supermarket quite cheaply. to use, you would snap it in half and insert it in the blade holder in the cut throat and slide it in. i use a blade twice before i bin it!!!! most decent barbers use these cut throats. let me know if you want one and i'll get you one!!!!!


----------



## Richj

As a total newb where would on elook to get a good setup starting from scratch?
what would you recommend? and what would it cost me?
and can you recommend a site to get it from?

cheers
Rich


----------



## Pezza4u

wow, just had my first shave! Hot shower first, the oil I bought today with the cream on top. Used the Iridium blade with just the weight of the head doing the work. No cuts but a couple of small blood spots, I could feel the difference immediately afterwards, my face is much smoother! 

I did notice that the side I wasn't shaving started to dry while I was doing the other side. It could be I was too slow being my first time.

For those of you who use a brush with cream, do you take it directly from the tub or use a jug and put some in there? I get the feeling using your fingers will make you use more than neccessary.


----------



## Pezza4u

Richj said:


> As a total newb where would on elook to get a good setup starting from scratch?
> what would you recommend? and what would it cost me?
> and can you recommend a site to get it from?
> 
> cheers
> Rich


Plenty of information in this thread mate, I bought the Merkur 33c as reccomended by the guys in here :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Getting a good shaving set up can get expensive fast:lol:


----------



## NickTB

Can anyone tell me where I can get a good brush/stand combo? got the razor, just need a good brush and good stand for them!


----------



## robj20

I find a brush dries faster without using a stand. Once you shake out most of the water its evaporation that does the rest of the drying so its beneficial to have it stood up.

This is a brilliant site for information its a forum as well as having loads of reviews of products.

http://badgerandblade.com/


----------



## PaulGTI

Good to hear you a good first experience, it sounds like your prep was spot on.



Pezza4u said:


> I did notice that the side I wasn't shaving started to dry while I was doing the other side. It could be I was too slow being my first time.


That will improve as you get more experience and faster, although possibly too dry to start with.



Pezza4u said:


> For those of you who use a brush with cream, do you take it directly from the tub or use a jug and put some in there? I get the feeling using your fingers will make you use more than neccessary.


Not really sure I get what you mean with this. Are you using your fingers to get the creme on you face then using the brush to lather it?

I "face lather", which is dip the tip of th bristles in the creme (Have the brush wet and warm to start with), then lather directly on my face.


----------



## Ross

I got my Tabac soap today and I had to use it this afternoon and all I can say is wow:thumb:I went through my usual prep,wetted my shaving brush with some warm water and started to agitated the soap and got some on the brush.I started to lather my face and it really did just explode with a very creamy,slick lather which proved very nice to shave with:thumb:


----------



## robj20

Im thinking of giving Tobac ago but the Taylors Sandlewood soap is great so far and has a better smell.


----------



## impster

Just a quick note to apply for membership of the DW 'proper' shaving club. Still learning the ropes with my new DE razor, but an immediate improvement off one blade compared to the multi-bladed gilletes and wilkinsons I've been using for the past 10 years or so.


----------



## Ross

impster said:


> Just a quick note to apply for membership of the DW 'proper' shaving club. Still learning the ropes with my new DE razor, but an immediate improvement off one blade compared to the multi-bladed gilletes and wilkinsons I've been using for the past 10 years or so.


Those multi blades razors IE Mach 3 ect are just cack,DE is the way forward:thumb:


----------



## Ross

robj20 said:


> Im thinking of giving Tobac ago but the Taylors Sandlewood soap is great so far and has a better smell.


I know what you mean about the Tabac smell but its growing on me.


----------



## PaulGTI

impster said:


> Just a quick note to apply for membership of the DW 'proper' shaving club.


Membership granted. :wave:

Glad you are enjoying the razor! :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Dose anybody else think this thread should be made a sticky?Because there is some good info already on it ect.


----------



## Nickos

I can honestly say that switching to DE shaving was a great decision. Started with a 34c Shave Pack from Traditional Shaving and have recently bought an EJ89L and it's a great improvement on the merkur both on weight and feel.

I definetly prefer the creams as i just couldn't get on with the soaps. TOBs Lavender atm.

I got a connaught Blade Sample pack and so far i've gone:

Derby - Pants
Feather
Personna
Gillette Yellow 7s
Iridium - BEST (so good infact that i've ordered a 100 of them)


----------



## Ross

I got some Personna blades from Connaught and they are very good.


----------



## Richj

Just ordered a starter kit from the traditional shaving co. I guess the journey starts here...


----------



## Ross

Richj said:


> Just ordered a starter kit from the traditional shaving co. I guess the journey starts here...


It will be a good one when you get your prep work right:thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u

PaulGTI said:


> Good to hear you a good first experience, it sounds like your prep was spot on.
> 
> That will improve as you get more experience and faster, although possibly too dry to start with.
> 
> Not really sure I get what you mean with this. Are you using your fingers to get the creme on you face then using the brush to lather it?
> 
> I "face lather", which is dip the tip of th bristles in the creme (Have the brush wet and warm to start with), then lather directly on my face.


What I meant was do you transfer some cream to a separate bowl first and use the brush in that or directly in the tub it comes in? I was thinking what might happen if I was to get water in the full tub, would it contaminate the cream 

Had another shave yesterday, didn't get time for a shower so tried a hot towel first. Shave was as good but I had some slight bleeding from the hair follicles, although no actual cuts. I think a shower beforehand every time is must now 

Another thing I noticed is the skin is quite red and sensitive for a few hours afterwards. Will this decrease as my skin gets use to using a DE razor?


----------



## PaulGTI

Ah, I see what you mean now.

A lot of people do use a seperate bowl to make the lather in, as they say its quicker to make a lather and get it to the right consitancy.

Personally, I have y face wet from the prep then lather up. Usually, the lather is too dry to start with but I add water to the knot of the brush to get it wetter.

I like face lathering as you have the soap on your fase for longer, but each to their own.



Pezza4u said:


> I think a shower beforehand every time is must now


I think for the first month or so that would be a good idea, however, Im finding that now Im more experienced (4 months) I dont have to be so precise with my prep. I think in the beginning th extra prep helps minimize mistakes from poor technique, once you have your technique you can start seeing how little prep you can get away with.

That said, good prep + good technique + good equipment = Excellent, pleasant shaves.


----------



## bgm46

I just shave whilst in the shower, last thing i do and without any foam, works a treat as long as the water is toasty


----------



## PaulGTI

Is that with a DE or mach3/ fusion type?


----------



## bgm46

PaulGTI said:


> Is that with a DE or mach3/ fusion type?


Paul, Was that at me? if so mach 3


----------



## PaulGTI

Yeah @ you.

I have never tried a DE in the shower with no creme - will have to give it a go one day. Cant imagine it being too smooth!


----------



## bgm46

PaulGTI said:


> Yeah @ you.
> 
> I have never tried a DE in the shower with no creme - will have to give it a go one day. Cant imagine it being too smooth!


Always the last thing you do, give the hair time to soften and always shave down, even on your neck.

I have tried an electric shaver but my skin goes bright red and really irritated so if the above works for me there should be no probs.

Give it a bash as it also saves loads of time


----------



## Pezza4u

Used a Derby tonight and got my brush now. I raided the kitchen and found a chinese soup bowl for the cream, does the job! :lol: There is so much difference when using a brush, you make a small amount of cream go along way. 

As for the blade I'm not too sure, it felt like it was tugging at the hairs and took 5 passes to get a good shave. I have noticed less irritation with this blade though and not as much redness, although that could be down to using the brush?

With the septic stick, should you wet it with cold water and then dab it on the cut?


----------



## Nickos

I'll add Perma-Sharps into the mix as an awesome blade. You'll find them on fleabay and other sites From Turkey. I'd say they are up there with the iridiums.


----------



## robj20

Feathers are my favorite but there to expensive IMO, so Red Personnas for me.


----------



## Ross

Well I used my Taylors cream last night and I am very impressed.It lathered up like there no tommorow,lots of lubrication on the face,smells nice ect a very good cream for the price.


----------



## Ross

robj20 said:


> Feathers are my favorite but there to expensive IMO, so Red Personnas for me.


I find the Feather's very sharp but they tend to leave me with irritation but the
Red Personnas are much much better.


----------



## NickTB

I need a decent brush. Mine moults everytime I shave. any recommendations?


----------



## robj20

Depends on your budget i like my Omega boar brush.


----------



## PaulGTI

The cheapest brush that get decent reviews seems to be the vulfix 404, its a mix of badger and boar hair...

http://connaughtshaving.com/vulfix404.html

reviews...

http://badgerandblade.com/vb/showthread.php?t=64442

However, if you can spend more (but still reasonably cheap) I recommend the Edwin Jagger Pure Badger brush. It lost a few hairs in the first week, but I cant remember the last time it dropped any.

http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk...RU-K37/268139/Pure-Badger-Shaving-Brush-Ivory

Badge hair is rated in 3 grades

Best badger - cheapest and means it is taken from any part of the badger
Pure badger - Usually taken from the top of the torso. Usually softer and more absorbant than best.
Super or silvertip - From the neck area. Finer and more absorbant, but usually 4 times more expensive then pure badger.

There is no set standard between manufacturers of their rating for the grades.


----------



## Ross

I forgot to order a Vulfix when I was ordering some things from Connaught:wall:


----------



## PaulGTI

Might as well get the EJ brush then!

From what I have read, the Vulfix is good...for a cheap brush, but the EJ is a good brush that happens to be cheap!

I have no intention of swapping my EJ untill its as bald as me, and as its not dropping bristles thats gonna take a while.


----------



## jontymo

The vulvix 404 is ace for the cost but mine drops at least 1 hair per shave, thats after 2 weeks of real shaving.


----------



## Pezza4u

Forgot to post about my shave the other day, was really pleased with the results.

I used a Derby blade again, even though the first time I used it I wasn't impressed. I applied abit more pressure this time and I went with the grain twice and away once. I got a good close shave this time and no redness, irritation or bleeding.

I did use a couple of more drops of oil first though, which may have helped.

I still have alot of other blades to try yet but so far the Derby is winning over the Iridium


----------



## Dipesh

I just had my first de shave with my cheapo wilkinson sword razor. 

I'm really impressed with it. My top lip is a bit burny though and has been all day!


----------



## Maggi200

Dipesh said:


> I just had my first de shave with my cheapo wilkinson sword razor.
> 
> I'm really impressed with it. My top lip is a bit burny though and has been all day!


I've got that one and think it's nice, had more weight to it than the more expensive boots version. I've been looking for a replacement recently though, still undecided which one I'm gonna ask for my birthday. SOOOO glad I went and got a de razor though


----------



## Pezza4u

maggi112 said:


> SOOOO glad I went and got a de razor though


Can't argue with that, so much better than my fusion...just to think 8 cartridges are 18 quid!!! :wall:


----------



## Maggi200

Pezza4u said:


> Can't argue with that, so much better than my fusion...just to think 8 cartridges are 18 quid!!! :wall:


That was the deciding factor. Thetes so much choic too, buy a Gillette razor and use Gillette rip of blades, buy a de razor and have more freedom and cheaper, better quality shaves. Shimples (like a meerkat)


----------



## Ross

Be careful guys like detailing shaving can get expensive fast:lol:


----------



## NickTB

Ross said:


> Be careful guys like detailing shaving can get expensive fast:lol:


Tell me about it!!


----------



## Ross

NickTB said:


> Tell me about it!!


:lol: I have been DE shaving for around 4 months and so far have spent 30 quid on my Merkur razor plus blades,35 quid on shaving creams,soaps and oils.
15 quid on after shave balms and 10 quid on a cheapo shaving brush.


----------



## PaulGTI

SO far I have spent...

£5 Wilkinson DE - Waste!

£30 Merkur 38c (Then re-sold for £20 on here :thumb: )
£25 Muhle R89
£25 Muhler41

£15 T+H ultra comfort creme
£8 Edwin Jgger soap

£25 Gillette yellows (300)
£8 Sample pack

Might seem like a lot, but Im set for the next 2 years with only soap to buy every 3 months @ £8 a pop!

But on top of that, shaving isnt a chore any more. Priceless.


----------



## Pezza4u

Agree with you there Paul, I'm really enjoying my shaves now, spend around 20 minutes pampering myself now! 



maggi112 said:


> That was the deciding factor. Thetes so much choic too, buy a Gillette razor and use Gillette rip of blades, buy a de razor and have more freedom and cheaper, better quality shaves. Shimples (like a meerkat)


There's loads of choice online but I've noticed on the high street there isn't. Was in Asda the other day and the only DE blades they had were personna for £1.50. I guess there is a big markup on cartridge blades so they don't bother stocking much.



Ross said:


> Be careful guys like detailing shaving can get expensive fast:lol:


I'm trying not to spend much although I have 4 different types of cream already. Once I've found my ideal blade and cream I'll stick with it, I have switched to DE shaving to save money after all!


----------



## Celticking

Looking forward to getting blade sample pack, geting on really well with the Derby's using each blade for 4 shaves then changing. even manage a 10 min shave after the shower every day. Have noticed after a month with the DE that I have my technique and prep all sorted. Have the merkur HD but maybe would like a razor with a bit of a longer handle. Also anyone used any of the Lime soaps or creams, looking for a really nice smelling one


----------



## Ross

I have the Taylors Lemon and lime cream and its a nice smell.


----------



## PaulGTI

Pezza4u said:


> I'm trying not to spend much


That was my movitation too!

From my experience, if you buy quality equpment you are going to get a good shave (with good technique of course), but you have to be prepared to change equipment to fine tune it for the best combination, so that will mean getting a few blade sample packs, probably trying a few cremes and soaps and possibly a new razor as skills improve (Open comb or slants). But if you want you can sell your second hand ones as long as they are in excellent condition ans sterilized.

BUT, once done its alot cheaper. I estimate that now I have sorted my razor and brush, I will be spending about £24 on soap (3x edwin jagger) and use about £20 of blades. So call that £50 per year, tops.

Looking at boots website, £20 gets you 12 blade cartridges that they claim will last up to 9 months. Personally, I got through 2 cartridges per week so that would be £20 for 6 weeks, or £50 would get me 12 weeks and £10 for some canned goo.

I know which sounds best to me!


----------



## Ross

I have been doing a little experiment with shaving which is not using oil under my cream or shaving soap and I can get a good shave with my usual prep with no oil but I find that using no oil leave me with a little bit of redness but I used the oil again last night and the shave is much better with very little redness and the razor glides over my skin much better.


----------



## PaulGTI

Do you have a good cold rinse after? I occasionally get the odd red spot, or a bit of redness and holding a very cold flannel really helps me get rid of any redness and irritation.

But Ifind that oil brings me out in spots so Im against using it on myself. If it works for you and is cheap enough, go for it.

Ihave read about some people using extra virgin olive oil, `sposed to be just as good.


----------



## Ross

Yip I give my face a good cold rinse after words.


----------



## Matt.

I never knew there would be all this to shaving. But then i guess its like when people just wash there car, they dont realise there is a "detailing world". So Ross, what is your process of shaving then?


----------



## Pezza4u

PaulGTI said:


> That was my movitation too!
> 
> From my experience, if you buy quality equpment you are going to get a good shave (with good technique of course), but you have to be prepared to change equipment to fine tune it for the best combination, so that will mean getting a few blade sample packs, probably trying a few cremes and soaps and possibly a new razor as skills improve (Open comb or slants). But if you want you can sell your second hand ones as long as they are in excellent condition ans sterilized.
> 
> BUT, once done its alot cheaper. I estimate that now I have sorted my razor and brush, I will be spending about £24 on soap (3x edwin jagger) and use about £20 of blades. So call that £50 per year, tops.
> 
> Looking at boots website, £20 gets you 12 blade cartridges that they claim will last up to 9 months. Personally, I got through 2 cartridges per week so that would be £20 for 6 weeks, or £50 would get me 12 weeks and £10 for some canned goo.
> 
> I know which sounds best to me!


I actually made cartridges last alot longer than I should've and it was probably for this reason I hated shaving as they were nearly blunt when I binned them 

I'll have to get some soap to try as I may prefer it, does it lather up like cream?

What are open combs and slants? I'm happy with the Merkur ATM, it's a good one to learn with :thumb:


----------



## Ross

mattastra said:


> I never knew there would be all this to shaving. But then i guess its like when people just wash there car, they dont realise there is a "detailing world". So Ross, what is your process of shaving then?


I normally have a hot both or shower,rub in the shaving oil,Then using my shaving brush I apply either shaving cream or soap and work it well into my face for around 90 seconds and the start to shave only using the weight of the razor.
Once I have done the first pass I re later and continue until my face is smooth:thumb:I then rinse with cold water pat dry and rub in some aftershave balm.I have got this all down to around 15 mins


----------



## Ross

Pezza4u said:


> I actually made cartridges last alot longer than I should've and it was probably for this reason I hated shaving as they were nearly blunt when I binned them
> 
> I'll have to get some soap to try as I may prefer it, does it lather up like cream?
> 
> What are open combs and slants? I'm happy with the Merkur ATM, it's a good one to learn with :thumb:


The Tabac soap lathers up lovely but it takes much more agitation to get it going :thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u

What aftershave balm are we all using?


----------



## Hair Bear

Pezza4u said:


> What aftershave balm are we all using?


I'm drifting away from balms and post-shave products - I find that they give me MORE irritation?

I generally shave last thing at night after a hot bath or shower.

I then let my skin rehydrate naturally throughout the night, and moisturise the next morning after a hot wash/shower.

This is my moisturiser of choice at the mo'

http://www.mankind.co.uk/Biotherm-Homme-Aquapower-Moisturiser-(normal-combination)-75ml-PRODBTSM1/


----------



## Pezza4u

Hair Bear said:


> I'm drifting away from balms and post-shave products - I find that they give me MORE irritation?
> 
> I generally shave last thing at night after a hot bath or shower.
> 
> I then let my skin rehydrate naturally throughout the night, and moisturise the next morning after a hot wash/shower.
> 
> This is my moisturiser of choice at the mo'
> 
> http://www.mankind.co.uk/Biotherm-Homme-Aquapower-Moisturiser-(normal-combination)-75ml-PRODBTSM1/


Funny you say that about moisturising in the morning after shaving as I've had problems with my head before, which I also shave (using cartridges). I think I was applying it too soon and it clogged the pores up. I at least wait until the skin is dry properly now but I may try in the morning and see if that helps.

The link isn't working ATM, I think the site is down, is it this one?


----------



## Hair Bear

Pezza4u said:


> Funny you say that about moisturising in the morning after shaving as I've had problems with my head before, which I also shave (using cartridges). I think I was applying it too soon and it clogged the pores up. I at least wait until the skin is dry properly now but I may try in the morning and see if that helps.
> 
> The link isn't working ATM, I think the site is down, is it this one?


Link works OK for me fella?

But yeah : http://www.mankind.co.uk/showimage....d=BTSM1&image=images/products/large/BTSM1.jpg


----------



## Ross

I am finding the Iridium Super blades to be working really well for me ATM.


----------



## Nickos

Ross said:


> I am finding the Iridium Super blades to be working really well for me ATM.


These blades are awesome. I rate them highly!!


----------



## Matt.

Ross, what oil, cream and moisteriser are you using? I'm trying to find a package with the merkur 38c. I think thats the barber pole one anyway.


----------



## magic919

I didn't find the Iridiums to be anything special.


----------



## Guest

Ross said:


> I have been doing a little experiment with shaving which is not using oil under my cream or shaving soap and I can get a good shave with my usual prep with no oil but I find that using no oil leave me with a little bit of redness but I used the oil again last night and the shave is much better with very little redness and the razor glides over my skin much better.


After lathering with a brush, work the lather on your face with your fingers. I'm trying this out atm and so far this technique equals using an oil beforehand. I'm actually doing it each time I re-lather as well.

Currently got the oil, cream and balm from Truefitt and Hills Comfort range - they are a tad expensive so I might try elsewhere when they run out.


----------



## Ross

I found something interesting yesterday when shaving and that is I used the same Iridium blade that I had shaved with the last time IE not flipped it around to the new side and I found it to shave even better that it was new:thumb:
I mean pretty much 1 pass on 3 days of stubble was pretty smooth and no redness ot bleeding which I don't really have any problems with now.


----------



## Ross

mattastra said:


> Ross, what oil, cream and moisteriser are you using? I'm trying to find a package with the merkur 38c. I think thats the barber pole one anyway.


For Oil I am using this The Real Shaving Co. Professional Formula Shaving Oil: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Beauty

Cream I am using this http://connaughtshaving.com/taylorcream.html
Moisturizer I find this to work well is this Nivea For Men aftershave balm replenishing mild 100ml: Amazon.co.uk: Beauty


----------



## PaulGTI

Ross said:


> I mean pretty much 1 pass on 3 days of stubble was pretty smooth and no redness ot bleeding which I don't really have any problems with now.


Hi Ross, How long have you been DE shaving for?

Im up to bout 4 months now and looking back on my experience it seems that a good shave is the result of 3 things...

1-Good prep
2-Good technique
3-The skin being used to DE shaving.

In the early days when the skin isnt used to it, to get a good shave you have to double up on good technique and prep.

Now though, I feel my skin is used to it and my technique is second nature and I dont have to spend nearly as long on the prep. I can get away with a few mins hot soak with a flannel, 1 with the grain and one across for a good shave. Or if I want a relly good shave add in an against the grain and a bit of touching up. Only takes me about 10 mins now, down from 40 when I started.

Anyone else finding this, or is it just me?

(incidentaly, I dony use oils or moisturisers as I find they "feel wrong" on my skin and bring out spot. After shaving I use clearasil, then rinse that off and have a few mins with a cold flannel)


----------



## Ross

A shave for me takes around 15 mins which is not too bad but the prep before hand really is key is you ask me.


----------



## Ross

Well I have kinda settled on my combo for a good shave which is the Real Shaving co oil,Tabac shaving soap,my Merkur with an Iridium Super blade and my Omega shaving brush which I will be upgrading soon for a better one.


----------



## Pezza4u

I used the Merkur blade that came with the razor last night, best one so far for me. Cut through most of the hair first time and my closest shave yet


----------



## Ross

The Merkur blades are good but you should try the Iridium ones becasue I feel they are a little more rounded.
http://connaughtshaving.com/iridiumsuper.html


----------



## Pezza4u

Ross said:


> The Merkur blades are good but you should try the Iridium ones becasue I feel they are a little more rounded.
> http://connaughtshaving.com/iridiumsuper.html


I've tried one of those as well, got it in my sample pack and it's also a good blade but I've still got some more to try before I stick with one.


----------



## Ross

I fancy getting a Vulfix brush from Connaught because I only got a cheap Omega brush which his fairly decent but I really feel its time to upgrade.


----------



## Pezza4u

Ross said:


> I fancy getting a Vulfix brush from Connaught because I only got a cheap Omega brush which his fairly decent but I really feel its time to upgrade.


I've got the Omega, it's a good brush for the price but seems to loose it's bristles easily?


----------



## Ross

Yeah the bristles come out of mine too,around 2 or 3 per shave.


----------



## Tricky Red

I bought an Edwin Jagger best badger brush and it really is very nice.


----------



## Ross

I think I am going to get one around the 15-20 quid range.


----------



## magic919

I use a Vulfix 404. Works well enough I find.


----------



## [email protected]

Ross said:


> The Merkur blades are good but you should try the Iridium ones becasue I feel they are a little more rounded.
> http://connaughtshaving.com/iridiumsuper.html


I love using feathers with my merkur.

My skin gets so easily irritated, but this combo has been working best for me, when used with poraso cream - nice and minty and cooling!


----------



## Ross

The Feathers are good but I sometimes find them to leave me with a fair bit of Irritation.


----------



## PaulGTI

Ross said:


> I think I am going to get one around the 15-20 quid range.


This is the one I have, with the exception of the first few shaves I cant remember seeing it loose any bristles.

http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk...RU-K37/268153/Pure-Badger-Shaving-Brush-Ivory


----------



## Ross

I have gone for a Omega No 48 which seems to be a very good brush for the price and I have all so gone for some Cella shaving soap and Prosaso Aloe and Green tea soap.
This shaving lark really is as bad as detailing:lol:


----------



## spursfan

Pezza4u said:


> Interesting thread...I just use a Gillette fusion with some foam and it's fine with a new blade but after 3 or 4 shaves it starts going blunt and I don't even have a strong beard! How long do DE blades last for and if you cut yourself is it a bad cut?
> 
> I also shave my head and use one of these but am still trying to find the best blade to use with it. My favourite so far is the Gillette sensor excel, the 2 blade one. There isn't many to choose from though as it depends on whether they fit the adapter.
> 
> I'm really keen to try new creams and oils though as I think the foam (Palmolive) I use isn't helping much. Usually after one pass the foam has gone and the skin is still dry, even if you try keeping it wet. I think I will start shaving after a shower, I've done it before and it's much easier.
> 
> Where do you guys usually buy your creams and oils from, the only place I've used it Mankind?


35 years on and still find the smoothest shave is with a gillete 2 blade as well. alway after a bath or shower, dont bother with foam just hot water and normal soap, then rinse and finally a cold rinse:thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u

spursfan said:


> 35 years on and still find the smoothest shave is with a gillete 2 blade as well. alway after a bath or shower, dont bother with foam just hot water and normal soap, then rinse and finally a cold rinse:thumb:


Are you referring to shaving your head? I've had to stop for a while as I was shaving so often (going from twice a week to 4 times) I think the hair follicles became infected on the top. It's all healed up now so will probably go back to the razor again but not as often! 

When you say normal soap like what you wash your hands with? The problem I have is the skin is very dry and soap will probably make it worse. I might try some oil based lotion instead.


----------



## spursfan

Pezza4u said:


> Are you referring to shaving your head? I've had to stop for a while as I was shaving so often (going from twice a week to 4 times) I think the hair follicles became infected on the top. It's all healed up now so will probably go back to the razor again but not as often!
> 
> When you say normal soap like what you wash your hands with? The problem I have is the skin is very dry and soap will probably make it worse. I might try some oil based lotion instead.


No, still got loads left even at 49, referriing to my chin. Only takes about 5 mins to do a close shave, dont even use a mirror anymore as years of monotonous shaving means i can do it blindfolded ( looks forward to eating my words tonight!!). i dont bother with any Foams or stuff like that, only normal soap or sometimes i treat myself and buy a shaving soap and dig out my old brush but not often.

Kev


----------



## rag1873

Warm shower then gillette blade and hot water only! Simple, quick and the best shave i get. I find the foams, soaps, gels etc cause irritation. Even better if i can get a sauna then straight out for a shave!!
No fancy gizmos or money!!


----------



## Ross

I tried the Cella soap last night with my Omega 48 brush and it worked very well,The brush is huge and is good quality.
The Cella soap smells like almonds and provided lots of lubrication for a really good shave.
I then tried the brush with my Tabac soap and it made the Tabac come alive even more with lots of creamy lather and superb slickness.


----------



## nick_mcuk

I always shave in the shower...last thing I do before getting out.

I have found using the Gilette sensitive shave gel works well too.


----------



## impster

I've been at this safety razor lark for about a month now, and I've tried a number of the 'basics' (soap, creams etc).

I've found that my stubble/beard is best shaved every day and a half or so (i.e. Sunday night, Tuesday morning, Wednesday night, Friday morning). I find i can get a really close shave with 2 or 3 passes of the blade - with the grain, across the grain, and if I feel lucky, against the grain.

I always shave after a hot shower, and always rub a little hair conditioner onto my stubble at the start of the shower, this leaves stubble softer to my mind.

Then it's the soap - palmolive cream in the mug, and a little boots shave stick on the chin. Great lather, thick enough to be substantial, wet enough to 'penetrate' and avoid dryness.

Once done, cold, cold water all over your face to rinse off any soap that's left.

Then it's the alum block or some balm/moisturiser to finish. I usualy go through 2 blades a week - my skin prefers them super sharp.

Must say - far better than the old electric, but more time consuming. Key to this all in my opinion is to accept that a shave takes 10 mins and to 'enjoy' the pampering you're giving yourself.


----------



## spursfan

spursfan said:


> No, still got loads left even at 49, referriing to my chin. Only takes about 5 mins to do a close shave, dont even use a mirror anymore as years of monotonous shaving means i can do it blindfolded ( looks forward to eating my words tonight!!). i dont bother with any Foams or stuff like that, only normal soap or sometimes i treat myself and buy a shaving soap and dig out my old brush but not often.
> 
> Kev


Forgot to say, to make the smoothness last, coat with FK1000p, nothing grows through it!!:lol:

Kev


----------



## boyasaka

are there no men on here ,,,,,,,??????????? 99p pack of 10 razors from wilkos , wash face with soap , lather face with soap and shave , rise , job done in less than 2 mins , can get a week out of a razor so thats 10 weeks for a quid ,,, did ya grandad **** about like a woman???????? doubt it . youlll be all talking about waxing ya legs next wtf


----------



## PaulGTI

boyasaka said:


> are there no men on here ,,,,,,,??????????? 99p pack of 10 razors from wilkos


If you had proper stubble you would find those are useless. Might be OK on bumfluff cheeks but they wouldnt last a shave on my stubble.

Having said that, I do think some people go over the top with too many lotions and such like.

For me its Edwin Jager soap (£5) and rinse with cold water. Job jobbed.


----------



## boyasaka

PaulGTI said:


> If you had proper stubble you would find those are useless. Might be OK on bumfluff cheeks but they wouldnt last a shave on my stubble.
> 
> Having said that, I do think some people go over the top with too many lotions and such like.
> 
> For me its Edwin Jager soap (£5) and rinse with cold water. Job jobbed.[/QUOTE
> 
> i wish i had bum fluff but at the age of 37 im like a gorilla and very hairy , and hate it , veet my chest tummy sack and crack monthly and shave daily and shave me head twice weekly as i just had hair lol


----------



## msherry21

boyasaka said:


> are there no men on here ,,,,,,,??????????? 99p pack of 10 razors from wilkos , wash face with soap , lather face with soap and shave , rise , job done in less than 2 mins , can get a week out of a razor so thats 10 weeks for a quid ,,, did ya grandad **** about like a woman???????? doubt it . youlll be all talking about waxing ya legs next wtf





boyasaka said:


> i wish i had bum fluff but at the age of 37 im like a gorilla and very hairy , and hate it , veet my chest tummy sack and crack monthly and shave daily and shave me head twice weekly as i just had hair lol


Pot, kettle, black.


----------



## gt5500

boyasaka said:


> are there no men on here ,,,,,,,???????????


Well I think you need to be pretty manly to use a razor that could cut your top lip clean off if you weren't careful. As has been said for us men a disposable razor is useless, they barely touch my stubble usually choosing to rip a few hairs out rather then cut through them.


----------



## robj20

I dont see whats manly about have a crap shave. DE razors have been around a lot longer than bics. Like someone said one slip with a de and you have a nice scar.


----------



## Ross

Has any of you tried the Tabac soap yet?I have a few different creams and soaps but I always come back to the Tabac soap because it gives me such a good shave.


----------



## jimmyman

have any of you guys got any info on this 
The Merkur 38C Heavy Duty ?


----------



## Dipesh

I just got a edwin jagger best badger brush and some of there soaps and aftershave balm. 

The brush is amazing. Love it to bits! The soaps are also very good. Fantastic lathers.


----------



## Dipesh

jimmyman said:


> have any of you guys got any info on this
> The Merkur 38C Heavy Duty ?


It's meant to be the same as a 34C just with a longer handle.


----------



## jimmyman

Dipesh said:


> It's meant to be the same as a 34C just with a longer handle.


are they any good?


----------



## Ross

I have been using the Cella soap and its very good:thumb:


----------



## PaulGTI

jimmyman said:


> have any of you guys got any info on this
> The Merkur 38C Heavy Duty ?


I had one, it was excellent.

I sold it to Impster on here and I belive he was getting along really well with it and some irridium blades.

At the time I sold it I had the 38, the R89 and the R41. I was keeping the r41 as it really does give a superb shave..._ If you have the time to give it respect. _
The r89 and 38 were pretty similar. After much umm-ing and a bit of ah-ing i decide to sell the 38. The deciding factor...? I had made a razor rack and misjuded the length of the 38`s handle and it didnt sit in it right. If I had bothered to measure it I still wouldnt have decided and probably kept it.

If I had to start shaving again and choose between the r89 or the 38 I couldnt choose as they are so close, I guess I would have to shop around and see if I could find someone selling either cheap! From memory I think the 38 is about £35 and the r89 £26 inc post, *unless you drop luck and know someone selling one.*


----------



## jimmyman

just wondering what blades go well with the 38c feathers?
or are they a bit harsh 1st time?
anyone recommend nice blades to go with the 38c cheers


----------



## PaulGTI

With blades the only way to find out what suits you is to try them. You can scour the forums for reviews and there will always be differences of opinions that vary from "smooth and close shave" to "Rough and took chunks out of me!"* for the same blade.

For what its worth I have settled on yellow gillettes, but also like iridiums, astras and feathers.

The good news is that blades for these razors are vey cheap.

The better news is that this place sells sample packs of various sizes, even the small one will keep you going for a while...

http://connaughtshaving.com/samplepack.html

*Ok, so thats an extreme case, but for blades you really do need to try them as they are a very individual thing.


----------



## Ross

I have noticed that the same pack of blades one blade can give be a fantastic shave and another one from the pack is not as good?Has anybody else noticed this.


----------



## PaulGTI

Seemed to happen every day when I first started, but very rarely these days.

I put it down to being more consistant with prep and technique, and I also stay with the same make of blade.


----------



## impster

Same here - now firmly back on Gillette 7 o'clock yellows after a few months DE shaving. Now doing two passes - once with the grain, once against the grain, the technique has taken a while to get used to, but now getting damn fine shaves.

Changing to a better quality shave brush has helped enourmously. Vulfix 404 pure bristle in my case. Much better 'foam' from that brush compared to my £5 beginners brush.


----------



## robj20

I would go with Feather but the price difference between these and the Red Personnas has made me go with the reds as they are 95% as good as Feathers for me.

Im tempted to give some more soap a try fancy the Tobac stuff i hear good things about it.


----------



## Ross

robj20 said:


> I would go with Feather but the price difference between these and the Red Personnas has made me go with the reds as they are 95% as good as Feathers for me.
> 
> Im tempted to give some more soap a try fancy the Tobac stuff i hear good things about it.


The Tabac soap is very good its like BTBM to me:lol:


----------



## Dipesh

I just tried a merkur blade. It's very good! Got to try derby and gilette 7's next.


----------



## Ross

Dipesh said:


> I just tried a merkur blade. It's very good! Got to try derby and gilette 7's next.


If you like the Merkur blades I think you will like these too http://connaughtshaving.com/iridiumsuper.html


----------



## Dipesh

Are they meant to be sharp Ross? I got my first few nicks today under my nose but maybe that could be down to a fresh blade.


----------



## Ross

Dipesh said:


> Are they meant to be sharp Ross? I got my first few nicks today under my nose but maybe that could be down to a fresh blade.


Yes,If you keep in in your razor the second shave will not be so sharp and sometimes you get a better shave sometimes:thumb:
And when you get more used to it you will only cut yourself rarely.


----------



## jonnie5

Here's my little collection. Cant back the Praraso products enough there superb especially the moisturiser with Aloe Vera and vitamins.:thumb:


----------



## Ross

I have that Proraso cream and its very nice.


----------



## Pezza4u

Used a yellow gillette last night, they're sharp! No bleeding though, just abit tender this morning. I used the palm olive cream again and I don't like this one much, the omega and taylors is much better.


----------



## PaulGTI

Im a big fan of the yellow gillettes. I have tried the black and they are even better, but they arent double the price better!

Never tried the greens though.


----------



## jonnie5

Personally the way I see it I dont mind paying x amount for any razor blade as long as I get a close comfortable smooth shave.


----------



## jonnie5

Pezza4u said:


> Used a yellow gillette last night, they're sharp! No bleeding though, just abit tender this morning. I used the palm olive cream again and I don't like this one much, the omega and taylors is much better.


Nevel tried a yellow gillette. I have a few samples coming Iridiums, Feathers (again) and Yellow Gillettes. Not sure if my technique was bad when I started but the Feathers weren't a comfy shave but I'm going to give them another try and be more careful this time. Hard for me because I have to shave against the grain to get baby smooth


----------



## ryanuk

i like the feathers very sharp,but think there only good for 1-2 shaves then they seem to cut me very bad.


----------



## Ross

I used a Dorco ST301 blade today and I am impressed with it because it went though 4 days of growth with ease,very little irritation and a good smooth shave:thumb:I think there pretty close to the Iridium blades.


----------



## robj20

Its very rare i cut myself if i do though its always the adams apple area or right under my chin.
Iv gone from making foam in a cup to just applying it to my face now so much less hassle and no change in shave quality, i find just taking your time is the biggest factor at the shave stage.


----------



## Ross

Yip,taking your time and good prep makes for a good shave.


----------



## jonnie5

I just used a feather in my EJ again. Used the same blade for 3 shaves now. Probably the closest shave I have experienced. No cuts except for one on the tip of my honker ( the bairn was distracting me ):wall:. Little bit razor burn on the neck. Deffo not the animal everyone makes them out to be. Very smooth but aggresive. The second and third were a better shave due to the edge been taken of the sharpness. I would happily use a my regular blade taking into account that a new blade needs a little less pressure going against the grain to get less razor burn.

I might get another shave maybe 2 out of it then its onto the Gilette 7oclock yellows or Iridiums


----------



## Guest

What a difference a blade makes. I've been a long time feather user but I've just tried the Gillette 7 o'clock yellows for the first time this morning. I've read some so-so reviews of this blade but I was pleasantly surprised. They worked really well for me. Not as sharp as a feather, but definately smoother, allowing me to get just as close a shave but with less irritation.


----------



## Dipesh

Totally agree. 

I used a Derby blade today. Was fantastic, much smoother then a merkur and wilko sears one.


----------



## PaulGTI

Phisp said:


> I've just tried the Gillette 7 o'clock yellows


You might want to try the black ones, nearly as sharp as a feather but still smooth. They aren't worth double the price of a yellow, but they are good to use for special occasions... and as a treat.


----------



## Transit

If you're a fan of the Fusion or Mach3 but aren't keen on the price then try a Razorpit from Mankind, I get 5 months out of a Fusion blade rather than a week.

http://www.mankind.co.uk/RazorPit-Razor-Blade-Sharpener-PRODRPPS1/


----------



## Ross

I am finding the Feather blades really good too teamed with Tabac shaving soap I get a really good shave.


----------



## VIPER

I'm finding people tend to post things thinking they're in the Gentlemen's Club, when they're not


----------



## chris l

Ordered some Feather and Gillette 7oclock yellows on Saturday and they arrived today.
Just used the Feathers and what a difference compared to the Astra blades i have been using. My shave was so much more comfortable.

I just have one question, i get some irritation on my lower neck where my beard ends. I think it is razor burn but what can i do to avoid this or help it. Im hoping that the new blades will help but is there anything else i can do.

Chris


----------



## Ross

I have been using Somersets Shaving oil under my shaving soaps and I have to say its the best Shaves I have had http://www.somersets.com/


----------



## PaulGTI

chris l said:


> I just have one question, i get some irritation on my lower neck where my beard ends.


I think this is because there is no grain in that area, speaking for myself that last inch of beard is all over the place!

Whenever Im shaving that area I do it very lightly, usually you can hear when the razor is on it, my final step of shaving is to check for any bits left in this last inch, re-lather and again very lightly blade buff that any missed bits in that last inch very lighty untill gone.

See mantics vids on youtube to see what blade buffing is.


----------



## Adam D

PaulGTI said:


> I think this is because there is no grain in that area, speaking for myself that last inch of beard is all over the place!
> 
> Whenever Im shaving that area I do it very lightly, usually you can hear when the razor is on it, my final step of shaving is to check for any bits left in this last inch, re-lather and again very lightly blade buff that any missed bits in that last inch very lighty untill gone.
> 
> See mantics vids on youtube to see what blade buffing is.


Same here as well really.

I have just accepted that I will not achieve A+ results around that area.


----------



## Ross

I tried the Feather blades again tonight and I am not that sure one them because they seem to make my face come out in little blobs of blood which dose not happen with a Merkur or Iridium Super for example.
I find them kinda aggressive too.


----------



## Dipesh

I had to use a cartridge razor today. OMG, it's terrible.


----------



## james_death

I have tried everything including going to truefitt and hill themselves and even there top bloke canot shave me without getting bad razor burn, darn nabbit


----------



## PaulGTI

^^^ Looks like designer stubble for you then.


----------



## james_death

PaulGTI said:


> ^^^ Looks like designer stubble for you then.


I have This,

http://www.mankind.co.uk/src/awin/Merkur-Vision-2000-Brushed-Steel-Razor-PRODMEPS2/

But think my best shaves were with this...

http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk...268141/HD-Barber-Pole-38C-Safety-Razor-Chrome

Get selection of different blades from here...

http://connaughtshaving.com/samplepack.html

Diffrent blades suit diffrent faces sellection packs are best way to try them out and they can seam different in different razors.

Im strongly thinking of going back to the barbers pole i had before.


----------



## PaulGTI

The 38c is a great razor (I had one), along with the other often suggested 34c and Muhle R89.

I wouldnt recommend the Vision thingy to begin with. It might be a great razor but with the ability to adjust come all sorts of variables too.

My skin was very sensitive too. Are you trying for a close shave right from the off? If you can, try doing 2 light passes with the grain a day for a week just to stop beard growth and see how that goes, then a then build up the ammoutn of passes and go across/ against the grain as your skill improves and your skin get used to it.

I had very similar problems and taking you time pays off in the long run. The T+H guy probably tried to go too close (so you didnt feel ripped off), and if you push for a close shave from the off you are going to get problems.

It pays off if you stick with it, now I have my razor, blade, prep and technique sorted I can get a good shave in 10 mins. Good luck.


----------



## james_death

Been at it a good while years infact and do multi pass all light, there is no way in the world i can shave everyday heck even at a 3 days its a killer.
all the best dude.


----------



## PaulGTI

Well, it sounds like you are doing everything right, you must just have skin that really doesnt get on with shaving.


----------



## james_death

PaulGTI said:


> Well, it sounds like you are doing everything right, you must just have skin that really doesnt get on with shaving.


Your not kidding if i was to win jackpot on lottery, i would have it lasered off, I wonder if a cutting compound on a da would be any help...:lol:


----------



## Ross

I have been using the Cella shaving soap and I find it to be very good:thumb:
Nice creamy lather,razor glides over skin,smells nice and it has good moisturizing properties.
http://connaughtshaving.com/cella.html


----------



## Adam D

I have just recently indulged myself and switched to a Simpsons Keyhole 2 brush and a Muhle R106.

My new brush is a real delight and makes face lathering so much easier 

The new razor is closed comb rather than my previous razor which was open comb and I must admit that I do prefer it.

Happy shaving everyone


----------



## Ross

*Merkur 39C Slant Bar DE*

Has anybody got one of these?I am looking to upgrade from my Merkur 1904 Gillette replica which I am finding a little too short now.
http://www.shaving-shack.com/merkur-39c-slant-bar-de-long-handled-safety-razor.html


----------



## ipwn

I have dropped the whole shaving crap now.

0.5 mm stubble does it for me now. Shaving is just time consuming and relatively pointless (to me.)


----------



## robj20

Ross said:


> Has anybody got one of these?I am looking to upgrade from my Merkur 1904 Gillette replica which I am finding a little too short now.
> http://www.shaving-shack.com/merkur-39c-slant-bar-de-long-handled-safety-razor.html


Just remember a slant is a lot more aggressive unless you can shave with a normal one with ease i wouldn't start using a slant.


----------



## PaulGTI

ipwn said:


> I have dropped the whole shaving crap now.


If it dont work for ya, then it dont work for ya. But I think its harsh calling it "crap" as you must have wanted to be clean shaven at one time, hence you brought the gear.

Dont forget to help a future smoothie out by selling your razor on here! (Assuming its a decent one in excellent condition)


----------



## Adam D

My Semogue Owners Club brush arrived today from VintageScent.

It is a boar's hair brush rather than a badger hair brush and is supposed to be quite a different experience to lathering up with boar's hair. A bit longer to break in, but let's see how I get on


----------



## ipwn

PaulGTI said:


> If it dont work for ya, then it dont work for ya. But I think its harsh calling it "crap" as you must have wanted to be clean shaven at one time, hence you brought the gear.
> 
> Dont forget to help a future smoothie out by selling your razor on here! (Assuming its a decent one in excellent condition)


I have aids ......

:wave:


----------



## ChromeDome

I use a gillette 1955 superspeed,with derby blades...


----------



## Reds

Try one of these bad boys, you won't regret it

http://www.straightrazorplace.com/f...-nowill-sheffield-hollow-grind-mun-ebony.html

This is a vintage one that I've had renovated.


----------



## Ross

I have ordered the 39C:thumb:


----------



## PaulGTI

Ross said:


> I have ordered the 39C:thumb:


Can you do a review once you have it? I was nervouse about trying an open comb but the slants really scare me!

I once read that the 39c was "a lump hammer with a blade on it"

Good luck.


----------



## [email protected]

ive been using deather blades with my merkur futur for over a year now, getting good shaves 99% of the time.

I too have weird sporouting hair around my adams apple where the hair just grows all over the place!

yesterday, after steaming and wetting my face, i applied 2 squirts of king of shaves oil before lathering up my face with my proraso soap and my goodness - what a difference!!!

much smoother, and calm with zero irritation!

think i've got my new method sorted now!


----------



## Adam D

big pimp said:


> ive been using deather blades with my merkur futur for over a year now, getting good shaves 99% of the time.
> 
> I too have weird sporouting hair around my adams apple where the hair just grows all over the place!
> 
> yesterday, after steaming and wetting my face, i applied 2 squirts of king of shaves oil before lathering up my face with my proraso soap and my goodness - what a difference!!!
> 
> much smoother, and calm with zero irritation!
> 
> think i've got my new method sorted now!


Which oil in particular are you using?

I have just looked on the Boots website and they list 3 different ones.


----------



## NickTB

I just received my selection pack of blades from Connaught, saved my beard especially to try the Feathers out... Looks like Sweeney Todd got something in his eye as he went for my throat..  I'm bleeding like a stuck pig.

Also noticed before the shave, I have a patch of bumps on my neck. Looks like I may have decapitated some! any idea how to eliminate them?


----------



## PaulGTI

NickTB said:


> Looks like Sweeney Todd got something in his eye as he went for my throat..


I have noticed as soon as I change *anything* in my setup, the first few shaves are worse.

I spent about 3 month using the Muhle r89 and got good results. I then tried an open comb r41 - I have used it for 6 months, I get slightly better results after the getting used to it phase had passed. Now if I go back to the r89 I get a good few nicks.

I think consistancy plays a large part to a good shave. Try a few samples, see what suits you best then just stick with that. I dont know how people have 6 or 7 razors and rotate them AND try different blades. No consitancy at all.

If you got a good shave but just a nicks then I would say stick with them for a week or so... Just make sure you leave enough time after the shave to really cool it off with very cold water (I have used Ice cubes wrapped in a paper towel to get it cold after a shave!)

If the shave wast so good, leave them for now and re-visit them later. If they still dont suit... Send 'em to me!


----------



## Ross

PaulGTI said:


> Can you do a review once you have it? I was nervouse about trying an open comb but the slants really scare me!
> 
> I once read that the 39c was "a lump hammer with a blade on it"
> 
> Good luck.


I can do mate because I got it today and fancy trying it tonight with the Gillette 7 o'clock blades:thumb:The razor is a weightily brute but not too heavy,very nice grip and the quality is 10 out of 10:thumb:


----------



## Ross

NickTB said:


> I just received my selection pack of blades from Connaught, saved my beard especially to try the Feathers out... Looks like Sweeney Todd got something in his eye as he went for my throat..  I'm bleeding like a stuck pig.
> 
> Also noticed before the shave, I have a patch of bumps on my neck. Looks like I may have decapitated some! any idea how to eliminate them?


I find I seem to always get some bleeding with the Feather blades but with other blades using the same technique ect I don't have and bleeding issues.


----------



## leonclio

Ross said:


> I can do mate because I got it today and fancy trying it tonight with the Gillette 7 o'clock blades:thumb:The razor is a weightily brute but not too heavy,very nice grip and the quality is 10 out of 10:thumb:


i await the review, because i am also looking to upgrade my razor i have a merkur 33c clasic which is a short handle one and now i have took to it iam going upgrade. Was thinking of the 39c slant or barbers pole or anyone else suggest a upgrade from 33c?


----------



## Ross

I would give the 39C a try mate:thumb:Its a nice looking one too 
http://connaughtshaving.com/merkur39c.html


----------



## Ross

Well I used the 39C last night and I am pleased with it.
I really like the length of it which makes it easier to shave,the weight of the razor means its the right presser on your skin by its self,the grip is very good much better than the other Merkur I have.
I don't not find it aggressive at all:thumb:
I used the Gillette 7 O'clock blades but I am not that impressed with them because I don't not get a smooth shave with them even with the same prep as normal.I find the Iridium blades much better IMO but it might be the fact that I need to get a little more used to the 39c.


----------



## PaulGTI

Happy to hear you had a good shave and that its doesnt live up to its skin stripping reputation!


----------



## Ross

PaulGTI said:


> Happy to hear you had a good shave and that its doesnt live up to its skin stripping reputation!


Not at all Paul,like I say the weight of the razor does all the work:thumb:


----------



## PaulGTI

I had the 38c and it was excellent. That was fairly weighty too.

Could you put a pic up of the razor with a blade in it, I have never sen one loaded and ready to go. I cant really get my head around how the blade twists.


----------



## Adam D

I used my Semogue Owners Club brush this morning. The boar hairs are quite a bit stiffer than badger hairs and to be honest I preferred it.

Also, I had read that they need breaking in for a while before they lather up well, but I still managed to obtain a half-decent lather first time. Good old, soft Scottish water


----------



## leonclio

Ross said:


> I would give the 39C a try mate:thumb:Its a nice looking one too
> http://connaughtshaving.com/merkur39c.html


also read you had a good shave with it so think i will get myself one and see how i get on :thumb:


----------



## Ross

leonclio said:


> also read you had a good shave with it so think i will get myself one and see how i get on :thumb:


Take your time with it because its a proper Man sized razor:thumb:


----------



## leonclio

Ross said:


> Take your time with it because its a proper Man sized razor:thumb:


its got to be beter than my 33c i have now im finding it very small, so see how the man sized 39c gets on with me lol


----------



## Ross

I had another go with the 39C and its a good razor if a tad aggressive but I think it would work better on thicker stubble so I am going to let it grow for 3 or so days and try it again.


----------



## Adam D

Ross said:


> I had another go with the 39C and its a good razor if a tad aggressive but I think it would work better on thicker stubble so I am going to let it grow for 3 or so days and try it again.


How does it compare to an open comb razor Ross?

I must admit that I am much happier now with my new closed comb than my old 25C.


----------



## ryanuk

got my new shaver today  should be fun lol


----------



## Ross

Adam D said:


> How does it compare to an open comb razor Ross?
> 
> I must admit that I am much happier now with my new closed comb than my old 25C.


Never used an open comb razor Adam.


----------



## Ross

ryanuk said:


> got my new shaver today  should be fun lol


Get 999 on speed dial:lol:


----------



## ryanuk

haha yeah! best not shave when im alone!!!! could be nasty haha


----------



## PaulGTI

How was your shave with the shavette?


----------



## PaulGTI

I hope ryan hasnt been lying in a red puddle for the last 2 days...


----------



## Dipesh

Wow Ryan. Hope your ok!


----------



## Ross

PaulGTI said:


> I hope ryan hasnt been lying in a red puddle for the last 2 days...


Its a possibility Paul:lol:


----------



## Adam D

I used my Semogue Owners Club boar brush again this morning and it performed better than it did the first time I used it.

It is definitely stiffer than badger hair which helped when loading the brush up before doing my face-lathering.

If you do not have a boar-haired brush in your collection then I would recommend trying one.

All in all a great shave this morning. Not BBS, but then again that is something I do not strive for any more because it just knackers my skin


----------



## saint1d

I bought one of these last year and has to be one of the best things I ever bought. No more shaving rash or itchy irritation.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0029Z9X...de=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B0029Z9XNE


----------



## PaulGTI

saint1d said:


> I bought one of these last year and has to be one of the best things I ever bought. No more shaving rash or itchy irritation.


Tried one of them! To be fair, it was one of the better electrics I tried and the clean and renew makes it look and smell like new every day, but I wouldnt trade my muhle r41 in for one now!

Does remind me, gotta put some of my hardly used electrics on ebay...


----------



## Ross

I got the 39C out tonight and had of of the finest shaves yet:thumb:
Prep was the same hot bath,Somersets shaving oil,Proraso Aloe Green Tea Shaving Cream(Very good BTW) and a Red Personna blade.
I let the 39c do the work and I have got one of the closest,irritation free shaves ever:thumb:
I think the nickname of Sledgehammer for the 39c is unjust because I find it easy to shave with when used with care.
http://badgerandblade.com/vb/showthread.php?ltr=M&t=39837
http://badgerandblade.com/vb/showthread.php?ltr=P&t=27633


----------



## NickTB

Well I have to admit to being a touch sceptical when it came to different results with different blades. Tried the feathers a few days ago.. Ripped my face to shreds. This morning I tried the iridiums. Amazing! Best shave in an awful long time! Not even a rash. Awesome blades.


----------



## Ross

NickTB said:


> Well I have to admit to being a touch sceptical when it came to different results with different blades. Tried the feathers a few days ago.. Ripped my face to shreds. This morning I tried the iridiums. Amazing! Best shave in an awful long time! Not even a rash. Awesome blades.


Yip blades seem to make a big difference,I find the Iridiums very good too:thumb:


----------



## robj20

I have settled on Derby blades they are not the best shave although they are very comfortable to use, they also last me at least 4 shaves and there a decent price vs feathers.


----------



## PaulGTI

Yeah, blades make a huge difference!

I wish I could get on with Derbys as they are cheap, but I have settled on yellow gillettes, with the black gillettes used as a treat as they are friggin expensive.

Having said that, they are still only £4.95 for 10, still about half the cost of a cartridge, and I get a week out of one blade with those!


----------



## leonclio

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GILLETTE-7-OCLOCK-DOUBLE-EDGE-BLADES-X-10-PACKETS-/150482843418?pt=UK_Health_HairRemoval_RL


----------



## PaulGTI

^^^

Cheers for that, hes near enough on my doorstep too. :thumb:

Will probably look him up when my my current supply of yellows is out, probably some time in 2017!


----------



## DNZ 21

that is a good price for the 7 0'Clock blades 

has anyone used the greens? I find the yellows cracking blades but not tried the greens or black yet


----------



## PaulGTI

The blacks are superb! But probably the most expensive DE blade.

They are nearly as sharp as feathers, but a whole load smoother.

I usually get 2 good shaves out of a feather, with the 3 starting to get rough.

I get 5 good shaves with a black, and the 6th is a bit rough. So, theroretically, a box of 10 at £5 would last me 10 weeks. For 10 weeks with carts I would need 2 packs of these... £35!!! FFS

http://www.boots.com/en/Gillette-Fusion-Blades-8-Pack_27454/


----------



## Ross

I find the Feather blades too aggressive for me but I don't know what they would be like in the 39C Pussycat.


----------



## PaulGTI

Anyone seen Ryan since he got his shavette?

I fear there may have been a "Van Gough" incident...


----------



## Ross

PaulGTI said:


> Anyone seen Ryan since he got his shavette?
> 
> I fear there may have been a "Van Gough" incident...


Nope.


----------



## Ross

Just had a really good shave with my 39C,Yellow Gillette blade,ella shaving soap and Kings of shaves shaving oil.


----------



## details

Clinique face scrub and aloe shave gel this stuff is mint for wet shaving followed by post shave healer job done.


----------



## robj20

Gel, i think i will stick with my soap. If these new products were so great why when you go for a proper shave at £20 is it still soap and a single blade.


----------



## DNZ 21

Ordered some 7 0'clock blacks yesterday along with some Taylors avocado shave cream and it turned up first thing this morning, cracking service from connaught shaving

Got a couple of days stubble so will try these tonight. I used to hate shaving but I strangely look forward to it now lol


----------



## The Cueball

Just to let everyone know, I bought this product a few weeks ago, and it really does work...

I have used it on old and new blades, both "gillette" type and DE ones and it does what it says on the tin....

Razor Pit Blade Sharpener

Very easy to use, and works very well, it will pay for itself in no time IMO..

:thumb:


----------



## PaulGTI

That razor pit looks intersting.

Do the blades retain their original feel? Such as feathers being super-sharp, and derbys being whisker-pullers? And gillette blacks being...well... perfect?


----------



## The Cueball

PaulGTI said:


> That razor pit looks intersting.
> 
> Do the blades retain their original feel? Such as feathers being super-sharp, and derbys being whisker-pullers? And gillette blacks being...well... perfect?


Yeah I think so.... I use the gillette style blades in my headblade (which is amazing for naked heads like myself), and it felt really good with an old blade and the first go of the razor pit...

I use Persona DE blades and they feel brand new as well.....

:thumb:


----------



## Ross

I have some Mitchell's wool fat shaving soap and some Taylors Sandalwood shaving soap coming from Connaught shaving.The Taylor one is mean to be a very good soap but it does not get talked about much.


----------



## Ross

Well I got my Mitchell's Wool fat soap and Taylors Sandalwood soap from Connaught shaving and I used the Mitchell's last night and its very good.
Nice light scent and its like shaving with double cream:thumb:
All so got some Bic blades and there not bad at all.no worse than a Yellow Gillette.


----------



## Adam D

My vintage Gillette Super Speed arrived on Friday and I tried it out this morning with a yellow Gillette blade.

I was well pleased with it. It is in pretty good condition for its age, but I may see about getting it refinished to tart it up a bit.


----------



## Pezza4u

Well I've tried all my blades now, some twice and I'm not getting on with the Derbys, shame I bought 2 extra packs! My favourite at the moment seems to be the feathers, I get a nice close shave with those and it doesn't feel like the blade is hacking at my skin. I've also tried shaving with no oil under the cream and it's amazing how much difference it makes, I will always be using oil first.


----------



## Guest

I've recently started to lather my shaving cream in a bowl before applying to my face. I think it depends on the type of shaving cream (possibly ones with a high glycerin content). I'm actually using Palm Olive original from Tesco. Bought as a stop gap until a placed another order online. However, its been such a good cream I've held off purchasing any other atm. 

I actually started doing this when I first started DE shaving, as per the Mantic59 vids, but found it was not so effective as lathering directly on my face. I now think this is actually down to the glycerin content of different creams. The Palm Olive I'm currently using and the TrueFitt and Hill I have also used are both high in glycerin. I'm not sure about Taylors (my first cream) - they don't seem to mention glycerin at all.

Edit to add that the whole point of this post was to mention that I'm finding pre-lathering high glycerin content shaving creams to be noticably better than applying and lathering directly on the face - at least in my experience


----------



## Razzzle

Been reading this thread with interest as im on my last couple of gilette blades and this seems a cheaper alternative in the long run.

Can i get an opinion on the selection below?

Razor: http://connaughtshaving.com/muhlerazor.html
R106

test blade pack: http://connaughtshaving.com/popular.html

Cream: http://connaughtshaving.com/taylorcream.html 
top one lemon and lime.

Brush: http://connaughtshaving.com/vulfix404.html

anything else people might think I'll need? or anything you guys would change / add to this?

Cheers

Daz.


----------



## Adam D

Good selection to start with Razzzle.

You should also include a good alcohol-free moisturiser/balm as well. Oh, and an alum block or styptic pen to stop any weepers/knicks from bleeding.


----------



## robj20

Adam D said:


> Good selection to start with Razzzle.
> 
> You should also include a good alcohol-free moisturiser/balm as well. Oh, and an alum block or styptic pen to stop any weepers/knicks from bleeding.


Im loving the Proraso aftershave cream, it gives a cooling feeling because of the eucalyptus great stuff it also stops small nicks.


----------



## Ross

Razzzle said:


> Been reading this thread with interest as im on my last couple of gilette blades and this seems a cheaper alternative in the long run.
> 
> Can i get an opinion on the selection below?
> 
> Razor: http://connaughtshaving.com/muhlerazor.html
> R106
> 
> test blade pack: http://connaughtshaving.com/popular.html
> 
> Cream: http://connaughtshaving.com/taylorcream.html
> top one lemon and lime.
> 
> Brush: http://connaughtshaving.com/vulfix404.html
> 
> anything else people might think I'll need? or anything you guys would change / add to this?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Daz.


I would they the Taylors Shaving soap because it is very good:thumb:


----------



## Ross

I used a DORCO Platinum 301 tonight and I find it a surprisingly good blade:thumb:
Its sharp,shaves well,very forgiving and cheap.


----------



## Adam D

I recently picked up some Nannys Silly Lavender soft soap and it lathers up pretty well when I face lather.

I also bought a Gillette Slim adjustable last week and I am just waiting for it to be delivered from the USA.


----------



## PaulGTI

Adam D said:


> I also bought a Gillette Slim adjustable last week and I am just waiting for it to be delivered from the USA.


Going to need to see some pics of that!


----------



## Dipesh

Anyone know a place that sells Razor stands? I really want one for my 33c.


----------



## PaulGTI

Make yourself a custom one (Cheaply)

http://www.shavingzone.com/2010/02/how-to-make-a-brush-and-razor-stand-from-a-wire-hanger/


----------



## Dipesh

Wow, that's really good!

We have just had a new bathroom fitted, I thought a post stand would look nice in there. I'd get killed for putting that in!!!!


----------



## Ross

Some nice ones here http://www.executive-shaving.co.uk/shaving/stands/stands.php


----------



## Adam D

PaulGTI said:


> Going to need to see some pics of that!


I will do Paul, when it arrives.

My wife will think I am nuts taking photos an _old_ razor!

The chap on B&B said it was in very good condition and the photos backed it up.

Let's hope it shaves well


----------



## Karmann

I tried the derby blades today and was quite impressed, not really liked the feather blades or the tesco israel ones, wilkington sword ones are good though. But i suppose its down to skin type and personal preference.


----------



## Adam D

My J1 Gillette Slim arrived today and I am very happy with it.

I will have to try it out tomorrow.


----------



## andy monty

well having followed this thread for a few weeks i have taken the plunge and ordered this little lot

1 x Merkur 34C Safety Razor
1 x Omega 49 Pure Bristle Shaving Brush (Black)
1 x Popular Blade Sample Pack - 55 Blades
1 x Styptic Pencil & Case
1 x Tabac Shaving Soap & Bowl 125g


let the blood letting commence can see the styptic pencil coming in handy :doublesho

got fed up going through a fusion razor blade every week it grows that fast when the GF is over its 2 shaves a day it grows back that fast :wall:


----------



## Ross

The Tabac soap is really good as is the Merkur Razors,I have the 37c:thumb:


----------



## andy monty

one thing i didn't get is shaving oil is there any need or is the soap adequate?


----------



## Ross

andy monty said:


> one thing i didn't get is shaving oil is there any need or is the soap adequate?


Soap on its own is ok but I find shaving oil makes a much better shave:thumb:
I find this one works really well for me http://www.somersets.com/products/shave-oil-original.php


----------



## PaulGTI

Hi Andy,

Look like that a good setup you have there. :thumb:

With oil its suposed to be used instead of soap or a creme, but I never had much luck with it on its own.

I did use it in the early days as an extra level of lube. For your first few shaves you should shave after a shower so that you can get the stubble hot and wet to soften it. While you are in the shower leave the bottlo of oil in the sink to heat it up. As soon as you get out the shower and with your face still wet massage a few drops of oil into your stubble. This should help soften the stubble and keep it wet. Towel yourself dry-ish and get onto the shaving asap. Use your soap or creme over the oil and get shaving, for your first few shaves I would suggest 2 or 3 passes with the grain of your beard growth will be as much as you will want to do, relathering after each pass but no adding need to add more oil.

This can seem a bit of a palaver, but for your first few shaves, and possibly first 2 weeks worth you want everything to be on your side, so thats hot shower, oil, creme and NOT being disturbed so you can take yout time.

After you have your technique sorted it becomes alot easier and faster. Now I only need a minute soak, 2 passes for an acceptable shave or 3 and a bit of trimming for a real smooth one, takes 10 mins most, and thats with cleaning the razor and sink.

Soon you will be one of us that chuckle when they go in superdrug and see the price of the latest vibrating multi-blade gizmo.

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## andy monty

thanks ross i will see how i get on when it all arrives and order some if needs be :thumb:


----------



## Ross

A good tip is to fill the soap bowl with warm water and leave it for a few mins,I find this makes it later up easier and nicer.


----------



## impster

I've found a lathering tip of my own. Rather than swirl the brush in circles, also try rotating the brush back and forth (imagine turning a volume knob up and down a lot , pressing down to get the soap right in there). Within a short time you'll have lots of lather collecting at the edge of the soap dish, prior to transferring it into a lathering bowl.

Only discovered this yesterday.


----------



## Ross

impster said:


> I've found a lathering tip of my own. Rather than swirl the brush in circles, also try rotating the brush back and forth (imagine turning a volume knob up and down a lot , pressing down to get the soap right in there). Within a short time you'll have lots of lather collecting at the edge of the soap dish, prior to transferring it into a lathering bowl.
> 
> Only discovered this yesterday.


I have been doing that for a few months now:thumb:


----------



## robj20

Screw that i gave up the dish noticed no difference lathering on the face.
Best new product iv been using is Prorasso aftershave cream, such a great cooling feeling and treats small cuts.


----------



## andy monty

well it arrived and im still here not bleeding (well apart from a bit on my neck but i get that anyway with a fusion)

had a really good beard on the way having not shaved since Sunday made 2 passes with the Merkur blade which did the business and decided to be ****y and try the Gillette 7o'clock which felt awful and lead to some irritation of my neck so they are off the list of buy or use again....

only got the one Merkur blade but have:

a selection of:

Feather
Gillette super thin
Astra superior
Iridium Super
Treet Platinum 
wilkinson sword 
and Derby extra

reading back i think i will try the Derby next am i along the right lines with that?


----------



## robj20

iridium supers and treet blades are great, i settled on Derbys they arent the best but price to performance is the best for me.


----------



## PaulGTI

andy monty said:


> reading back i think i will try the Derby next am i along the right lines with that?


To be honest, there is such a wide variation of people opinions of blades that that there isnt any real consensus of which order to try them in.

I would use 2 or 3 blades from the same brand so that you can get a feel for it, then decide if you got on with it or not, and work your way through the sample pack keeping a note of the ones you like.

Once you have sampled them all your technique will be better and then go through the one you like again, this time you will be better able to judge them.

Get sorted on one brand you like then buy about 30 or so and stick with it, keeping all other things constant too, I found thats the best way to get a consistantly good shave.

Once you have worked your way through the 30 try the blades you didnt like again, your technique may have improved and you have a gem of a blade that you earlier rejected, such as the gillette yellows.

Also, unless cash is REALLY tight i wouldnt let the cost of my favorite blade put me off. Sure, Derbys are dirt cheap, but even feathers or Gillette blacks work out way cheaper than the fusion things.


----------



## Ross

I have tried a few blades now and find the Iridium Super blades work really well for me as does the Dorco 301,The Feather blades are very sharp but I find them too aggressive.


----------



## Ross

robj20 said:


> Screw that i gave up the dish noticed no difference lathering on the face.
> Best new product iv been using is *Prorasso aftershave cream*, such a great cooling feeling and treats small cuts.


I am just about to order that from Connaught shaving:thumb:


----------



## Ross

Shaving is as expensive as Detailing now,just spent 60 quid at Connaught shaving:lol:


----------



## robj20

Im not bothered how much it costs if it turns what can be such a boring task into something that isnt too bad.


----------



## Ross

robj20 said:


> Im not bothered how much it costs if it turns what can be such a boring task into something that isnt too bad.


Same here,I enjoy shaving now:thumb:


----------



## PaulGTI

robj20 said:


> Im not bothered how much it costs if it turns what can be such a boring task into something that isnt too bad.


Exactly my reason for trying DE shaving.

I have my Razor, brush, bulk set of Gillette yellows, and when santa delivers me a few Edwin Jagger soaps Im not planning on spending another penny on shavin for 18 months.

DE shaving can be as expensive or as cheap (ish) as you want it to be.


----------



## ksm1985

getting fed up of shaving, stupid ingrown hairs doing my f'in nut in
tried goin against, with and across the grain and **** all ever works, especially at one side of the neck, always has irritation


----------



## The Cueball

Ross said:


> Shaving is as expensive as Detailing now,just spent 60 quid at Connaught shaving:lol:


Oh yes it is!!! :wall: :lol:



robj20 said:


> Im not bothered how much it costs if it turns what can be such a boring task into something that isnt too bad.





Ross said:


> Same here,I enjoy shaving now:thumb:





PaulGTI said:


> Exactly my reason for trying DE shaving.
> 
> I have my Razor, brush, bulk set of Gillette yel


Yip, I now actually enjoy shaving every 2 days...face and head! :doublesho

:thumb:



ksm1985 said:


> getting fed up of shaving, stupid ingrown hairs doing my f'in nut in
> tried goin against, with and across the grain and **** all ever works, especially at one side of the neck, always has irritation


OK, I will suggest something else, which I just noticed a few months back....at the sides of my neck back to my ears, my hair actually grows back the way, so I had been shaving all this time against the grain...

Once I noticed  I now shave with the grain first, i.e. razor from front to back of my neck, then I shave down, i.e. across the grain (after a re lather of course) and I never have any ingrown hairs or irritation anymore...

I hope you get it fixed, I know how bad they are... :devil:

:thumb:


----------



## Hair Bear

Need a new razor 

The 'brushed' coating is peeling away on my Merkur Futur :wall:


----------



## ksm1985

thanks, when i shave with the grain it doesnt cut down as much as it should on the one side, strange :lol:


----------



## The Cueball

ksm1985 said:


> thanks, when i shave with the grain it doesnt cut down as much as it should on the one side, strange :lol:


Well your just a wierdo..... grow a beard and be done with it....


----------



## ksm1985

hahaha i'd look like a complete bellend with a beard, no ta :lol:


----------



## The Cueball

ksm1985 said:


> hahaha i *already look* like a complete bellend *plus I would have *a beard, no ta :lol:


EFA....

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Sorry, only kidding, could not resist!!!!


----------



## Ross

The Cueball said:


> EFA....
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Sorry, only kidding, could not resist!!!!


Aye too tempting:lol:


----------



## impster

Hair Bear said:


> Need a new razor
> 
> The 'brushed' coating is peeling away on my Merkur Futur :wall:


PM sent to you that could help with this mate.

Impster


----------



## KingEdward

PaulGTI said:


> Knowing what I know now, I would suggest you look at these...
> 
> *Razor* R89 @ £22.95
> http://connaughtshaving.com/muhlerazor.html
> 
> *Brush* Edwin Jagger Besr badger @ £22.95
> http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk...RU-K37/268153/Pure-Badger-Shaving-Brush-Ivory
> 
> *Soap* Edwin Jagger Aloe Vera (Stick it in a mug) @ £4.99
> http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk...163/Aloe-Vera-Traditional-Shaving-Soap-Refill
> 
> *Blades* Any Sample pack to suit your budget
> http://connaughtshaving.com/samplepack.html


i bought the above last week (barring the brush. have a badger hair brush i inherited when my dad went electric)
watched the videos as suggested & i've got to say i'm getting the best shave i've ever had. ok, at the moment it's taking a little longer but it's worth it as i'm actually enjoying shaving 
loving the alum block feeling too 

need to find myself some nice balm now


----------



## Adam D

^^^^

Nivea sensitive ASB works very well for me (and I know it works well for others) and Boots often have good deals on it.

Or, you could go for something a bit more luxurious from one of the online shops.


----------



## Hair Bear

impster said:


> PM sent to you that could help with this mate.
> 
> Impster


Cheers fella :thumb:


----------



## PaulGTI

KingEdward said:


> i've got to say i'm getting the best shave i've ever had. ok, at the moment it's taking a little longer but it's worth it as i'm actually enjoying shaving


Its worth taking your time for the first couple of weeks or months. Once you get your technique sorted and you are used to it, DE shaving will be nearly as quick as any other method.

Glad you are please with my recommendations. :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Has anybody tried this soap?http://connaughtshaving.com/prorasosoap.html
I got one and for the price its very good plus you get a nice little tingle after rinsing your face with cold water:thumb:
I all so really like the Mitchell's shaving soap along with there shampoo,shower gel ect because they and very good:thumb:
http://connaughtshaving.com/mitchells.html


----------



## Ross

Well guys I have a little confession to makeI think my Merkur 39C is a little too aggressive for me.
I am careful with it,correct prep work ect but I keep getting irritation on my face after shaving with it and sometimes a tiny bit of bleeding.
I have stuck with the same combo soap plus blades but I still find it the same happens but I sometimes get a really good shave with it but most are good but could be better.
I am going to stick with it some more but I am thinking about switching back to my Merkur 1904 Gillette replica to see if it is the 39C thats causing this.
I would be annoyed if it is because I like the length and weight of the 39C


----------



## Dipesh

You tried A different blade in the 39c Ross? 

I have a 33c and found Derby's toned it down but feathers step it up!


----------



## Ross

Dipesh said:


> You tried A different blade in the 39c Ross?
> 
> I have a 33c and found Derby's toned it down but feathers step it up!


Tried a few mate Yellow Gillette's,Iridium Super's,Astra's,Astra Keramik Platinum,Personna all similar.
It could be I have not adjusted to the 39c yet?


----------



## Dipesh

I would say so, I do think you need to have to play with other blades though. You've suggested some pretty sharp ones there. 

You tried Derby's? I have 3 spare, can send you them? It should tone it down a bit.


----------



## Pezza4u

Not posted in here for ages but I'm getting on well with my shaving, very happy with the Merkur 33c. Blade wise I'm really liking the feathers and the worse so far I think are the Derby's. Has anyone tried the cheaper brands that Connaught shaving sell like Croma, Dorco and Elios? http://connaughtshaving.com/razorblades.html

Also I'm not loving the cheap Omega brush I have so time for a more expensive one I think...what would you guys recommend and do the bristles last longer? Is this one any good - http://www.shaving-shack.com/progress-vulfix-660_pure-badger-shaving-brush.html


----------



## Ross

Dipesh said:


> I would say so, I do think you need to have to play with other blades though. You've suggested some pretty sharp ones there.
> 
> You tried Derby's? I have 3 spare, can send you them? It should tone it down a bit.


Thanks for the offer mate but I have tried the Derbys and got on with them well but I did not find them sharp enough.


----------



## Ross

Pezza4u said:


> Not posted in here for ages but I'm getting on well with my shaving, very happy with the Merkur 33c. Blade wise I'm really liking the feathers and the worse so far I think are the Derby's. Has anyone tried the cheaper brands that Connaught shaving sell like Croma, Dorco and Elios? http://connaughtshaving.com/razorblades.html
> 
> Also I'm not loving the cheap Omega brush I have so time for a more expensive one I think...what would you guys recommend and do the bristles last longer? Is this one any good - http://www.shaving-shack.com/progress-vulfix-660_pure-badger-shaving-brush.html


Have have some Dorco 301 and they are very surprising because I find them very good for me:thumb:
Sharp but very forgiving :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh

It will be good but as the hair will be trimmed, it will feel a bit scratchy compared to best badger untrimmed brushes. 

I doubt you will notice that though coming from your omega. I have a scratchy brush for when I'm in the mood of exfoliating a bit.


----------



## Pezza4u

Might give them ago then but I've still got loads from the sample pack as well to use up. Time to make an Xmas list maybe! :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh

Ross said:


> Thanks for the offer mate but I have tried the Derbys and got on with them well but I did not find them sharp enough.


No worries Ross.

I did a gilette slide today on my neck. Never again! Super irritation!

After Mantic describing a slant as doing the same thing, I can only imagine slants arent for me!


----------



## Ross

I have this brush and its very good for the money http://www.shaving-shack.com/omega-48_professional_pure-bristle-brush.html


----------



## Pezza4u

Dipesh said:


> It will be good but as the hair will be trimmed, it will feel a bit scratchy compared to best badger untrimmed brushes.
> 
> I doubt you will notice that though coming from your omega. I have a scratchy brush for when I'm in the mood of exfoliating a bit.


Can you recommend an untrimmed one then or are they £££....not looking to spend more than £15 TBH.


----------



## Ross

Pezza4u said:


> Can you recommend an untrimmed one then or are they £££....not looking to spend more than £15 TBH.


Have a butchers at this fantastic shaving forum http://badgerandblade.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=38


----------



## Dipesh

^^^ best reviews on that forum. 

You picked a decent one at first, check the reviews on it though. 

I like my EJ brush, quality is nice. Maybe they do something in your range?

Most cheaper brushes will be trimmed tbh so don't worry to much about that.


----------



## Ross

I am going to stick with my 39c for a while yet.
I normally shave once with the grain and once against which gives a good smooth shave but I think it could be causing some irritation.


----------



## andy monty

Ross said:


> Thanks for the offer mate but I have tried the Derbys and got on with them well but I did not find them sharp enough.


You tried the Willkinson sward yet Ross? the local barber recommended them to me im now torn between those and the feathers ......

I have to say i'm getting on really well with it now just getting used to hacking at my neck with the many different hair directions

got a tube of Palmolive shave cream and i like it more than my tabac soap!

Picked up a bottle of King of shaves oil from Tesco and thats good too for the final pass but TBH i haven't tried any other brands....


----------



## Ross

The Wilkinson sword blades a pretty decent.


----------



## Pezza4u

So many brushes to choose from I don't have a clue which to go for! I will check that forum out though and see what the reviews say.

I've ruled out Derby and Gillette blades now, I think I have the wilkinson sword ones but only used the once. I'm tempted to buy some of the Merkur ones as well cos the one I used that came with the blade was very good but they're expensive compared to others.


----------



## PaulGTI

Get yourself a pack of all 3 colour gillettes!


----------



## Pezza4u

PaulGTI said:


> Get yourself a pack of all 3 colour gillettes!


I've only tried the yellows ones, what are the other 2?


----------



## Ross

Pezza4u said:


> I've only tried the yellows ones, what are the other 2?


Green and Black:thumb:


----------



## Adam D

Ross said:


> Green and Black:thumb:


And bleue!


----------



## Pezza4u

Ross said:


> Green and Black:thumb:





Adam D said:


> And bleue!


That makes 4 Gillette blades then! I'll have a look for them as well :thumb:


----------



## Markyt001

Having a thick beard and sensitive skin, I have finally settled on using Personna super stainless razor blades. Only £2 for a ten pack. I found them to be very sharp and durable with less irritation than any other blades i've tried.

I have been using with Jermyn Street Collection Shaving Cream which seems to really minimise razor burn (and I suffer from this big-style)


----------



## Ross

Well I got my Merkur 1904 Gillete replica out today for a shave and I got a really good shave with it which means my Merkur 39C could be slightly too aggressive for me but I am going to work on getting my technique right for my 39C because I really like it and it was not cheap
Maybe I should have stuck with the old saying "If it ain't broke.........":lol:


----------



## leonclio

Ross said:


> Well I got my Merkur 1904 Gillete replica out today for a shave and I got a really good shave with it which means my Merkur 39C could be slightly too aggressive for me but I am going to work on getting my technique right for my 39C because I really like it and it was not cheap
> Maybe I should have stuck with the old saying "If it ain't broke.........":lol:


i am still on the look out for something new was gona get the 39c but i was hit by my insurace which i forgot about then mot in same month lol. i have the 33c now and like it but find the handle small and would like something with a longer handle.


----------



## James_R

I have always shaved with an electric. I've tried blades but they just dont suit me.

20 odd years of shaving and I have almost exclusively used Remington shavers.
And I've only had two! They are a cracking buy and last forever. Only reason I replaced the first one was I put the cover over the blades ham-fistedly and split the foil.

I've just replaced the current Remington with a Philips Williams F1 philishave model.
Wasnt really looking for one but they were half price at Boots, so picked one up for £50.

First shave, impressed with shaving ability and speed of coverage, though it sounds underpowered if you know what I mean.

Its very quiet which is nice.
Gave a good looking shave but not the supreme smoothness of the remington, but it does say your skin will take a couple of weeks to adapt.

Admit, I was covered in cuts and abrasions last night. 
Ok this morning, so will persevere and see how things pan out.


----------



## robj20

I found electric is the worst for irritation as you have to constantly go over the same area to get anywhere near to a close shave.


----------



## Tricky Red

James_R said:


> I have always shaved with an electric. I've tried blades but they just dont suit me.
> 
> 20 odd years of shaving and I have almost exclusively used Remington shavers.
> And I've only had two! They are a cracking buy and last forever. Only reason I replaced the first one was I put the cover over the blades ham-fistedly and split the foil.
> 
> I've just replaced the current Remington with a Philips Williams F1 philishave model.
> Wasnt really looking for one but they were half price at Boots, so picked one up for £50.
> 
> First shave, impressed with shaving ability and speed of coverage, though it sounds underpowered if you know what I mean.
> 
> Its very quiet which is nice.
> Gave a good looking shave but not the supreme smoothness of the remington, but it does say your skin will take a couple of weeks to adapt.
> 
> Admit, I was covered in cuts and abrasions last night.
> Ok this morning, so will persevere and see how things pan out.


I don't know how you do it matey. Only ever used blades, now I have a Merkur travel razor, King of Shaves oil and Proraso cream.

If you are struggling with a bit of irritation, get yourself an alum bloc. In fact, I'll get you one as I need one myself. Quick rub over with cold water after a shave will do you nicely. Stings a bit, but reduces irritation and stops bleeding.


----------



## Ross

I am going to try the 39c again tonight


----------



## Ross

Well I had one of the nicest shaves that I have had in a long time tonight,I used my other Merkur razor with a Iridium Super blade,Floid Sandolor Pre-Shave Gel,Big Omega brush and Mitchell's wool fat shaving soap.
3 passes and my face is BBS smooth with very little irritation:thumb:
I did use the 39C the other day but the same thing happened again and i don't know whats gone wrong with it because a fresh blade feels like an old one very snatchy and I get a lot of irritation with it even though I have good prep work before shaving with it,and use the weight of it to shave.
The only time I get a good shave with it is if I have 3 or 4 days worth of stubble
I am going to try it again on Monday or Tuesday to see if I can get my technique right with it.


----------



## Adam D

My shaving kit acquisition disorders have been in full flow recently 

I have bought the following:

A Mergress (this is part of my 40th birthday present)
A Fat Boy
A Super Adjustable dated P4 which is my birth year and quarter razor

I am also getting a custom brush made for my 40th as well


----------



## Adam D

My Super adjustable arrived today and it is in very good nick for a 40 year old razor to be honest!

If it shaves as well as my Gillette Slim adjustable then I will be a very happy chap and I may treat it and have it replated


----------



## Ross

Are you getting them from the US Adam?


----------



## Adam D

Ross said:


> Are you getting them from the US Adam?


Yes Ross.

The Mergress is a bit of an extravagance, but you only hit 40 once. I bought it from west coast shaving and had it shipped to Mer himself to do the work on it. I should be receiving in a few days time as he emailed me to tell me it was being shipped just over a week ago. Both west coast shaving and Mer have been great to deal with 

The Super and the Fat Boy are both ebay buys from the US.


----------



## Adam D

I should add that I the custom brush is being made by someone from the UK.

There are a few UK-based brush builders around.


----------



## Ross

Sounds good Adam:thumb:Well I have just had a really good shave tonight using my Merkur 39c,Astra Keramik Platinum blade,Floid Sandolor Pre-Shave Gel and Cella shaving soap.
Not had a shave in four days so I had a hot bath,rinsed my face with warm water and rubbed the pre shave gel in,while that was getting to work I got the Cella lathered up and worked it well into my face.
I took my time with the 39c just using the weight of the head to shave and with the Astra blade it flew through the stubble with ease:thumb:
I normally shave with the grain first and against for the second pass but I changed the second pass this time.
Still going against the grain for the second pass I held the 39c at a 30 ish degree angle which seemed much more effective than what I was doing before.
Really smooth shave,a tiny bit of irritation but not as bad as I have had with the 39c:thumb:


----------



## Adam D

You are a brave man going ATG. I did it once a month ago and it did deliver a BBS, but also plenty of irritation as the whiskers grew back in 

I bought some Cella recently Ross, but I have not used it yet - it's in my stash in my wardrobe. I have heard great things about it and you have just confirmed them.

What kind of brush are you using at the moment?

I must admit I have gone a bit mad with brushes and now have 5 of them plus the one that will be coming for my birthday.

Have you tried this chap's brushes?

http://newforestbrushes.blogspot.com/

I have one of his two band superiors and it is great and he still has some very good value silver tips left.

I have been trying out some cologne samples recently and that is fun trying to decide which one I would like for Christmas.


----------



## Dipesh

I want a Mergress Adam! It seems like a brilliant razor and the next step for me. Good on you getting that birth year razor. That's cool!

How did you go about getting in touch with mr mer? Has it been straight forward so far?

Cheers


----------



## Ross

I really like the Cella soap,I have an Omega Brush no 48 IIRC this one http://connaughtshaving.com/10048.html


----------



## Adam D

Dipesh said:


> I want a Mergress Adam! It seems like a brilliant razor and the next step for me. Good on you getting that birth year razor. That's cool!
> 
> How did you go about getting in touch with mr mer? Has it been straight forward so far?
> 
> Cheers


Hello Dipesh,

I PMd Mer directly through Badger & Blade http://badgerandblade.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10173

It has all been straight-forward so far. The razor has not yet arrived, but it is being sent registered post so will turn up eventually.

Adam


----------



## Dipesh

Cheers Adam, I shall send him a PM too.


----------



## PaulGTI

Mantic has put some new vids up recently, as always worth checking out...

*Mitchells wool fat*

http://www.youtube.com/user/mantic59#p/u/6/_MGLi_m9n_s

*Neck shaving*

http://www.youtube.com/user/mantic59#p/u/8/K58bekTP3nY


----------



## Ross

I have had no problems lathering my Mitchell's soap:thumb:


----------



## Ross

Adam D said:


> Hello Dipesh,
> 
> I PMd Mer directly through Badger & Blade http://badgerandblade.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10173
> 
> It has all been straight-forward so far. The razor has not yet arrived, but it is being sent registered post so will turn up eventually.
> 
> Adam


That is lovely but I can imagine it to be a slippery bugga:lol:


----------



## Maggi200

Thanks for your advice the other day ross, Sades ordered me a few bits today for my christmas present, the baldes you recommended, some denby blades and some others I forget but had the highest rating on all the sites I looked at. Also went for some different soap, can't remember which though  and a merkur something or other. Will let ya know post xmas how I get on! 

What would you recommend afterwards?


----------



## Dipesh

I just got a '60 superspeed flairtip and a '61 slim adjustable. 

I'm having some really good shaves at the moment, can it get better??!


----------



## Adam D

Dipesh said:


> I just got a '60 superspeed flairtip and a '61 slim adjustable.
> 
> I'm having some really good shaves at the moment, can it get better??!


The Slim adjustable does deliver a fine shave.

I also have a superspeed, but I could not get on with it really as I found it a bit too mild to be honest.


----------



## Dipesh

I did think that on my first go compared to my Merkur 33C. But after 3 shaves, I'm at the DFS level and almost BBS. I never go for BBS normally as I get irritation. 

Check me using shaving abbreviations!


----------



## PaulGTI

Dipesh said:


> Check me using shaving abbreviations!


Someones be visiting Badger and blade and / or The shaving room forums!


----------



## The Cueball

Dipesh said:


> I did think that on my first go compared to my Merkur 33C. But after 3 shaves, I'm at the DFS level and almost BBS. I never go for BBS normally as I get irritation.
> 
> Check me using shaving abbreviations!


I have no idea what you are talking about...

I use the 2BM, the some SRP, then move onto a nice LSP, oh, and I have a GSOH too....


----------



## Maggi200

what's bbs? It's shaving related, gonna guess here

Big Balls aShaving?


----------



## Adam D

maggi112 said:


> what's bbs? It's shaving related, gonna guess here
> 
> Big Balls aShaving?


:lol:

bbs = baby bum soft
dfs = damn fine shave


----------



## Guest

Adam D said:


> bbs = baby bum soft smooth


 :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh

You guys crack me up! :lol:

There's still some of these abbreviations that I don't have a clue about. I just picked up on these basic few. 

It's all about getting a DFS :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Ross said:


> That is lovely but I can imagine it to be a slippery bugga:lol:


I currently use a standard Merkur Progress and have no issues at all with it being slippery :thumb:.


----------



## jonezy

Right need help guys swmbo is getting me a starter kit for Xmas and asked what I wanted either cream or soap I said soap hope I'm right but as a starter set what would you recommend?? 

Thunk thus is a repeat question from me so sorry for that!

Cheers 

RJ


----------



## Dipesh

You should be ok with a soap if you look at the guides and Mantic videos. 

In general, I find creams are easier to work with and as a starter, it will be easier to achieve that perfect lather.


----------



## Ross

I got a sample of this and found it to be one of the finest creams I have used to date http://connaughtshaving.com/harrissc.html


----------



## Phill_S

Jeeees, seems alot of guys go to alot of effort to finding a razor and honing shaving technique that suits them.

I have never really thought about it tbh - I just do it. Don't get me wrong I have sported some kind of facial topiary since I first began shaving and literally haven't been clean shaven since I was 16 or so - bear in mind I am 29 now lol, I've always had some form of beard going on, whether it be Del Piero sidey's, tash and goatee like Ginuwine or a neat trimmed Mr T stylee beard....recently I've been doing all sorts of funky lines and zig zag patterns, maybe 'cos I'm bald as a coot I faff about with my beard.

I only use a Gilette Fushion and whatever gel is on offer at the time, but would deffo fancy having a go sometime with a cut throat on my own! :devil:


----------



## Ross

I am finding the Astra Keramik Platinum to be working really well for me.Sharp but smooth and forgiving at the same time:thumb:


----------



## Nickos

I used to use Taylors, but found Erasmic to be much better; More lather, less iritation.


----------



## Ross

I find the Taylors soap to be very good.


----------



## Adam D

My Mergress arrived on Thursday and it looks lovely.

Not tried it out yet as it is one of my 40th birthday presents and my wife has put it away until the 20th


----------



## Ross

Well I had a really,really good shave last night maybe even the finest of my life,I used my Merkur 1904 Gillette replica, Floid Pre-Shave Gel,Proraso Eucalyptus soap,my big Omega brush and an Iridium super blade.
First pass took most of the 4 day stubble off,2nd pass was pretty good but I went for a 3rd pass and I got a BBS shave with no bleeding or irritation at all:thumb:


----------



## Ross

Adam D said:


> My Mergress arrived on Thursday and it looks lovely.
> 
> Not tried it out yet as it is one of my 40th birthday presents and my wife has put it away until the 20th


Adam what's the Mergress like?


----------



## Adam D

Ross said:


> Adam what's the Mergress like?


I have not shaved with it yet Ross.

I opened it on my birthday and discovered that the plating is chipped on the base of the razor. I have been in touch with the company that I bought it from and I am waiting to see what is going to happen with it before having a shave with it.

To be honest, the chip is very small, but I am just a bit annoyed that nobody spotted it before it was sent over here from the states.

They could send me a new base, but if I were to fit the new base then it could end up upsetting the calibration of the razor.

I may just leave it.


----------



## PaulGTI

Probably best to get it replaced. Usually I can live with little imperfections but with something like a razor you want it sorted because you are either going to be keeping it a looong time and you dont want the chrome coming off and looking tatty, or if you want to sell it you wont get so much as the buyer is likely to be a perfectionist too.


----------



## Ross

Thats a bummer.


----------



## Adam D

Here are a couple of pictures of the chip


----------



## PaulGTI

Yeah, I would look to get that replaced. As it is now it may be ok as the blade may cover it, however, if the chrome should start lifting it will be in a place that could affect shave comfort.


----------



## The Cueball

Well I haven't shaved since the start of December...loving it!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Adam D

PaulGTI said:


> Yeah, I would look to get that replaced. As it is now it may be ok as the blade may cover it, however, if the chrome should start lifting it will be in a place that could affect shave comfort.


John @ West Coast Shaving is going to send me a replacement Progress and then I need to take the "Mer" bit out of my existing Progress and swap it over 

Apparently it just pulls out.

Anyway, I have a Gillette Slim and a Gillette Fat Boy that I would like replated and I may send my Mergress to the same place and see if he can swap the bits over for me..


----------



## Ross

The Cueball said:


> Well I haven't shaved since the start of December...loving it!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Are you coming up for Up Helly Aa?


----------



## ksm1985

the answer to this thread title: No i still cannot get a good 1


----------



## PaulN

I thought I should post up here...

I've picked yet another hobby ish that needs a lot of technique!

I recently went for the Edwin Jagger Chatsworth safety razor, best badger brush, pre shave, and sea buckthorn shave cream oh and a Alum block!

Starting with derby blades which so far seem ok. 

Looking forward to trying a few different blades when I get the chance 

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## robj20

ksm1985 said:


> the answer to this thread title: No i still cannot get a good 1


I still cant get a perfect shave, starting to think its impossible, anytime i try against the grain i get horrid rash on my neck. Even going for a pro shave at the nearby barbers he cant do it on my neck without some rash.


----------



## Ross

PaulN said:


> I thought I should post up here...
> 
> I've picked yet another hobby ish that needs a lot of technique!
> 
> I recently went for the Edwin Jagger Chatsworth safety razor, best badger brush, pre shave, and sea buckthorn shave cream oh and a Alum block!
> 
> Starting with derby blades which so far seem ok.
> 
> Looking forward to trying a few different blades when I get the chance
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


You should try some Iridium Super blades because they are very good:thumb:
Sharp but smooth at the same time.


----------



## Adam D

Ross said:


> You should try some Iridium Super blades because they are very good:thumb:
> Sharp but smooth at the same time.


I thought that all shaving equipment vendors had sold out of Iridiums? Unless you have a secret supplier Ross.


----------



## Ross

Adam D said:


> I thought that all shaving equipment vendors had sold out of Iridiums? Unless you have a secret supplier Ross.


I got a few packs from Connaught shaving before they sold out:lol:But a blade that is very close to the Iridiums are these http://connaughtshaving.com/astrakeramik.html


----------



## Dipesh

Great to see you've picked up the bug Paul! Just don't get into vintage razors. It's dangerous for many reasons. 

I'm currently using a superspeed tv special. I love it to bits! My favourite razor is my slim adjustable. 50 years old but shaves better then anything. And I mean Anything!!!!


----------



## Adam D

Ross said:


> I got a few packs from Connaught shaving before they sold out:lol:But a blade that is very close to the Iridiums are these http://connaughtshaving.com/astrakeramik.html


They are quite expensive mind, so I would expect a decent shave from them.

I managed to pick up some Iridiums recently and put them in my stash. I may have a shave with them soon to see what the fuss is all about or I will keep them for a while and hope that they keep going up in price!


----------



## Ross

I am not bothered about the price as long as I get a good shave from them.


----------



## Dipesh

What do you guys fancy trying for 2011? Just use up the stash or be tempted to something else?

I want to try a Semogue Boar. I've just broken in my first boar brush, I love it. Prefer it way more then badger. 

Maybe a fat boy? Or a ikon razor if they have one for 2011? 

Who knows!


----------



## Ross

Probably just a new brush,a 30 ish quid one but I am getting on really good with my Omega 48:thumb:


----------



## Dipesh

Check out Semogue brushes Ross. They look brilliant and a very high quality boar bristle.


----------



## centenary

Good old leccie shave does for me. Got fed up with endless sore face, cuts and having to chuck blades away after 2 shaves.

Wouldnt go back to a wet shave for love nor money. Too messy and too costly.

With a leccie, if I need to shave twice a day I can, pain and cut free. OK I admit a leccie doesnt always shave as close as a wet shave but hey, I dont care.

Beep, beep:driver:


----------



## Nickos

I used to use iridiums but think the "Perma-Sharps" have the edge over them:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-Perma-sha...206?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27afd5be36

Apparently made in the same factory and also have the 4 glue spots.


----------



## Adam D

Dipesh said:


> What do you guys fancy trying for 2011? Just use up the stash or be tempted to something else?
> 
> I want to try a Semogue Boar. I've just broken in my first boar brush, I love it. Prefer it way more then badger.
> 
> Maybe a fat boy? Or a ikon razor if they have one for 2011?
> 
> Who knows!


I bought a fat boy about a month ago Dipesh and it gives a very good shave. I find it slightly milder than the slim that I have.

Both of them will be send off to Dave at www.safetyrazors.co.uk for re-plating when my Mergress is sorted out.

I also have a handmade custom badger brush on order(it is one of my 40th birthday presents). It is in the shape of a persian jar, made out of faux horn and will have a 24mm knot and a short loft as I almost exclusively face lather with soaps nowadays. I will post some photos when it arrives.


----------



## Ross

I would love one of those Fatboy's but its big bucks for one.


----------



## Adam D

They do seem to be able to command a price premium over a slim or a super at the moment.

Not sure why to be honest as my slim actually gives a slightly better shave than my fat boy.


----------



## Dipesh

Your not the first one to say that Adam. A lot of people say the slim is the better shaver. 

I just want to try it for trying sake. 

I've just ordered a Simpsons Duke 2! 

Anyone want to buy a EJ best badger brush??!


----------



## PaulN

Dipesh said:


> Great to see you've picked up the bug Paul! Just don't get into vintage razors. It's dangerous for many reasons.
> 
> I'm currently using a superspeed tv special. I love it to bits! My favourite razor is my slim adjustable. 50 years old but shaves better then anything. And I mean Anything!!!!


Thanks mate,

I wont be going mad, although my Barber has a fine collection of old safety Razors and cut throats ill be looking at more closely next visit!

lol

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Guest

I think someone has already mentioned this (Impster?), but I am really liking the Palmolive shave stick and shaving cream used together.

I use the shave stick in place of an oil. Pre-lather about a pound coin sized blob of the shaving cream in a bowl. My method is to wet the face, apply shave stick over the entire shave area and then apply the pre-lathered cream with a brush and work in.

As much as I almost hate to admit, so far it is giving just as good a shave (if not better) than my far more expensive oil and cream (Truefitt and Hill). All for £3 from Tesco.


----------



## leonclio

Well i have eventually ordered my next razor now funds have allowed lol. This will be my second DE razor, which is gonna be the merkur 39c. Got a bargain, i think anyway £28.04 delivered. So looking forward to trying something new.


----------



## Ross

leonclio said:


> Well i have eventually ordered my next razor now funds have allowed lol. This will be my second DE razor, which is gonna be the merkur 39c. Got a bargain, i think anyway £28.04 delivered. So looking forward to trying something new.


Be very careful with it to start with and you should be fine:thumb:


----------



## Ross

Is the slim Gillette similar to this one?http://connaughtshaving.com/merkur42.html


----------



## georgeandpeppa

adjustable slim gillette for 2011 for me


----------



## georgeandpeppa

bloody ebay tell me 25 quid for the slim is a decent price


----------



## Ross

Nots not too bad for a good looking razor.


----------



## georgeandpeppa

any idea on how to sterilize it before i use it? cheers


----------



## Adam D

georgeandpeppa said:


> bloody ebay tell me 25 quid for the slim is a decent price


Buy this one mate

http://www.theshavingroom.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=6341

I know the seller if you have any concerns and it is cheaper than 25 pounds.

It is also a pretty good shaving website if you would like to join as well


----------



## robj20

georgeandpeppa said:


> any idea on how to sterilize it before i use it? cheers


Boil it, soak in bleech then rinse, soak in detol, depends what finish is on the razor.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Very rarely need to clean shave (run our own business from home) - I mainly use an i-trim stubble trimmer which is excellent. However when I DO need to clean shave I have a little system - I'm a seriously speedy beard grower!

Have a hot shower (ESSENTIAL), splash hot water on face, use a Quattro Titanium razor (I've tried them all!) and KoS shave gel, shave very carefully and slowly.

Splash VERY cold water on face and rinse all off.

Use shave balm.


----------



## georgeandpeppa

Adam D said:


> Buy this one mate
> 
> http://www.theshavingroom.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=6341
> 
> I know the seller if you have any concerns and it is cheaper than 25 pounds.
> 
> It is also a pretty good shaving website if you would like to join as well


to late lol oh well, tbh the one off the bay looks mint part of a collection, resisting urge to join website know its going to hurt my pocket!


----------



## georgeandpeppa

robj20 said:


> Boil it, soak in bleech then rinse, soak in detol, depends what finish is on the razor.


thanks mate, missus brought me some barbide think thats right, says it kills anything as used in hairdressers and hospitals for streilizing tools and such


----------



## Adam D

georgeandpeppa said:


> to late lol oh well, tbh the one off the bay looks mint part of a collection, resisting urge to join website know its going to hurt my pocket!


You should join mate, it is an excellent and friendly mainly British site


----------



## georgeandpeppa

Adam D said:


> You should join mate, it is an excellent and friendly mainly British site


gonna have a little look :thumb:


----------



## wilky44

Evening gents. 

I stumbled across this forum, and have been thinking of trying out a "proper" shave for a while now, mainly due to the price of the fusion razors etc. Everything I've read here has confirmed it's definitely the way forward!

Anyway, ordered my first lot today from Connaugh

-Vulfix 406 'Burlington' Pure Bristle Shaving
Brush (Vulfix Burlington Only)	

-Merkur 42 (1904) Safety Razor

-Proraso Shaving Soap 150 ml - Aloe & Green Tea

-Taylor Shaving Cream Bowl 150g (Almond)

-Gillette 7 O'Clock Sharp Edge Stainless Razor

Would have spent more, but cash is a bit tight (Xmas etc), but will probably upgrade when I get paid.

Opinions?

I'm trying a cream and a soap, as have heard it "horses for courses" with them?

Anything else you would recommend?


----------



## Adam D

The sharp edge razor blades are pretty sharp and unforgiving if your technique is not well practised.

Have you about trying out one of Connaught's blade sample packs? There is no P&P to pay on blades either so you will not be losing out by not including it within your order.


----------



## wilky44

Good idea. Any recommendations for a good starter blade?


----------



## leonclio

wilky44 said:


> Good idea. Any recommendations for a good starter blade?


You just buy a sample pack of mixed blades then try them and see what you find best. As everyone is different when it comes to blades what i like you may find irritates you and so on :thumb:


----------



## georgeandpeppa

Think it works out more expensive then the mach3s lol.Cant stop buying bits RAD i think they call it.


----------



## The Cueball

The Cueball said:


> Well I haven't shaved since the start of December...loving it!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Still not shaved yet!

:doublesho:doublesho

Heading off to Sweden soon, where they all have beards for the winter, so I'm leaving it on until I get back in February!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Adam D

The Cueball said:


> Still not shaved yet!
> 
> :doublesho:doublesho
> 
> Heading off to Sweden soon, where they all have beards for the winter, so I'm leaving it on until I get back in February!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


I have never been able to trust a man with a beard.

I trust bearded women even less :lol:


----------



## The Cueball

Adam D said:


> I have never been able to trust a man with a beard.
> 
> I trust bearded women even less :lol:


Well, according to the swimbo, I quite suit it, and she likes it, so there!  

I never trust a woman with any facial hair, never mind a full beard (on top or below) 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## leonclio

Ross said:


> Be very careful with it to start with and you should be fine:thumb:


Well i recived the 39c yesturday from badger & hone which i had great service from and would deffianetly recommend them. So went striaght off to give it a go, i took it easy as there is more blade showing at one end of the slant. I found it much better than my first 33c, with the 39c's handle being bigger and better to grip. The extra weight also helps, overall very happy with it. :thumb:


----------



## wilky44

All received in the post today.

By god that blade is sharp! The razor is a good solid weight though

But the Almond shaving cream smells unbelievable - like macaroons or a bakewell tart. Not sure whether to shave with it or eat it!


----------



## Ross

wilky44 said:


> All received in the post today.
> 
> By god that blade is sharp! The razor is a good solid weight though
> 
> But the Almond shaving cream smells unbelievable - like macaroons or a bakewell tart. Not sure whether to shave with it or eat it!


You should get the Cella shaving soap:argie::argie:


----------



## The Cueball

Spent some money today on a new Merkur razor (Merkur Futur Matt Finish Safety Razor 700) and some Truefitt & Hill goodies (pre shave and shave cream) for when I return to the shaving world on 01/02/2011...

Oh, and also signed up to the B & B forum....

:thumb:


----------



## Adam D

The Cueball said:


> Spent some money today on a new Merkur razor (Merkur Futur Matt Finish Safety Razor 700) and some Truefitt & Hill goodies (pre shave and shave cream) for when I return to the shaving world on 01/02/2011...
> 
> Oh, and also signed up to the B & B forum....
> 
> :thumb:


Are you also a member of www.theshavingroom.co.uk? That's a good forum and predominantly British as well. I like looking at B & B, but struggle to post as I just don't get the American "way" at times.


----------



## The Cueball

Adam D said:


> Are you also a member of www.theshavingroom.co.uk? That's a good forum and predominantly British as well. I like looking at B & B, but struggle to post as I just don't get the American "way" at times.


I know what you mean...it's the same as the Jeep Forum...

I'll have a look at the shaving room...cheers

:thumb:


----------



## Adam D

A beautiful silvertip badger brush from Tony at Penworks arrived yesterday.

It actually looks even better in the flesh


----------



## Ross

Looks fantastic Adam:thumb:


----------



## Adam D

Ross said:


> Looks fantastic Adam:thumb:


Cheers Ross.

My Dad sent me some money for my 40th birthday last month so I bought it with that.

If it performs as good as it looks then I will be very happy


----------



## MOB

Having read through most of this thread, I fancy giving the DE thing a try.

One thing I haven't seen, how often do you need to shave using this method? I currently use an electric each morning - with these much closer shaves, does this change at all? Not sure I could spare 15 mins each morning just to shave...........

What would be a good starting DE razor? Bearing in mind I have relatively pathetic stubble unless I leave it for 3 days - some parts of my face are still feebley bald, even at the age of 38 lol

TIA


----------



## Adam D

MOB said:


> Having read through most of this thread, I fancy giving the DE thing a try.
> 
> One thing I haven't seen, how often do you need to shave using this method? I currently use an electric each morning - with these much closer shaves, does this change at all? Not sure I could spare 15 mins each morning just to shave...........
> 
> What would be a good starting DE razor? Bearing in mind I have relatively pathetic stubble unless I leave it for 3 days - some parts of my face are still feebley bald, even at the age of 38 lol
> 
> TIA


Set your alarm for 10 minutes earlier mate :lol:

I think your stubble may be similar to mine and we are also a similar age as I have just turned 40.

My shaves are Saturday, Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday. So, if you work a normal Monday to Friday week then you will only lose 20 minutes in bed per week 

Looking back now I would say that one of the Muhle razors would be a decent starting razor as they are very smooth, say the R106, and order a blade sampler kit from www.connaughtshaving.com it is worthwhile as everybody's skin is different


----------



## Ross

I wish I had light stubble,mine is pretty tough.


----------



## Ross

Adam D said:


> They are quite expensive mind, so I would expect a decent shave from them.
> 
> I managed to pick up some Iridiums recently and put them in my stash. I may have a shave with them soon to see what the fuss is all about or I will keep them for a while and hope that they keep going up in price!


Have you tried the Iridiums blades yet Adam?I have been using them a lot recently and I am getting really good shaves:thumb:


----------



## Adam D

Ross said:


> Have you tried the Iridiums blades yet Adam?I have been using them a lot recently and I am getting really good shaves:thumb:


Not yet mate.

I will let you know when I do and put some thoughts on here and we can compare how they shave


----------



## The Cueball

Right guys, I got my new razor, as my post above...

Now it has numbers 1 - 6... for moving the blade about...I have tried it and I don't see much difference TBH...

Just wondering if this is normal, or should I be able to tell it's moved???

Oh, and what is the closer shave 1 or 6?????

Cheers!

:thumb:


----------



## Ross

Is it a Gillette razor Cuey?


----------



## The Cueball

Ross said:


> Is it a Gillette razor Cuey?


Nope, it's a Merkur Futur Matt Finish Safety Razor 700

:thumb:


----------



## Ross

O right,I would think 1 would be the most aggressive and 6 being the least.


----------



## Adam D

Ross said:


> O right,I would think 1 would be the most aggressive and 6 being the least.


I am quite sure they go the other way Ross. My Merkur progress starts at 0 and goes up to 5+, with 0 being the mildest.


----------



## The Cueball

Ross said:


> O right,I would think 1 would be the most aggressive and 6 being the least.





Adam D said:


> I am quite sure they go the other way Ross. My Merkur progress starts at 0 and goes up to 5+, with 0 being the mildest.


I have no idea TBH..

As I said, (and I have contacted the company in question) I think the worrying part is, I can't see any difference... 1 looks the exact same as 6 to me!

I don't know what part should move... should the razor 'head' push down on the blade to flatten it more, given more of a cut....?

:wall:

It is a great looking and heavy piece of kit mind you! I gave Swimbo my old plastic gilette 5 blade, then my old safety razor, then the new one...the weight difference is amazing!

looking forward to February for my first shave with it! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Adam D

^^^^

The Shaving Room has a big thread on the Futur.

http://www.theshavingroom.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=898

That may help you.


----------



## The Cueball

Well I had to shave tonight, so just finished using my new products and razor (set to 1 after talking to the place I bought it)...

Products are very nice, the pre shave oil is very lemonie...and it's a ncie smell to have around as I am shaving my head...

The shave cream is also very nice, I seemed to use less than normal,a nd it didn't clogg the razor....

As for the actual razor...WOW....it's a amazing, with the weight of it, you do not need to push down, or put any weight on it... I had a great shave!

:thumb:


----------



## Adam D

The Cueball said:


> Well I had to shave tonight, so just finished using my new products and razor (set to 1 after talking to the place I bought it)...
> 
> Products are very nice, the pre shave oil is very lemonie...and it's a ncie smell to have around as I am shaving my head...
> 
> The shave cream is also very nice, I seemed to use less than normal,a nd it didn't clogg the razor....
> 
> As for the actual razor...WOW....it's a amazing, with the weight of it, you do not need to push down, or put any weight on it... I had a great shave!
> 
> :thumb:


Good man!

Are you now beardless? I thought it was all going to be cut off in February. Your wife isn't going to be happy


----------



## The Cueball

Adam D said:


> Good man!
> 
> Are you now beardless? I thought it was all going to be cut off in February. Your wife isn't going to be happy


Full cueball.... face and head, all gone and back to normal...

Yeah, I was keeping the beard until I got back from Stockholm in Feb, but after what was one of the strangest conversations in my life today with a client I am seeing tomorrow, I decided to take it off...

One of the (older) people on the board believe beards are evil and dirty and doesn't allow them in the work... I kid you not... I was speechless on the phone today! :wall:

Anyway...lots of £££££ at stake too so off it came, and yes the Mrs is not a happy bunny!!!!! 

:thumb:


----------



## Adam D

Good luck tomorrow mate 

Quite a risk chopping off a beard with a known to be aggressive razor before an important meeting.

Ach well, as Del Boy says (and the SAS) "He who dares, wins!" :lol:


----------



## The Cueball

Adam D said:


> Good luck tomorrow mate
> 
> Quite a risk chopping off a beard with a known to be aggressive razor before an important meeting.
> 
> Ach well, as Del Boy says (and the SAS) "He who dares, wins!" :lol:


Cheers mate :thumb:

I am happy with using the DE razors now, but I just chilled out with the new one tonight and took it slow...I thought it was a very easy and nice shave TBH...

:thumb:


----------



## baptistsan

Have been using my Wilkinson Sword razor a lot over the last month to see if I could improve my technique. Am certainly getting better results. The only problem is getting the fat head of the razor under my nose to do my upper lip. Any suggestions?

Also what razor should I now upgrade to? Am tempted with the Edwin Jagger Chatsworth.

Do any of these razors have a thinner head?

Thanks chaps.


----------



## leonclio

baptistsan said:


> Have been using my Wilkinson Sword razor a lot over the last month to see if I could improve my technique. Am certainly getting better results. The only problem is getting the fat head of the razor under my nose to do my upper lip. Any suggestions?
> Also what razor should I now upgrade to? Am tempted with the Edwin Jagger Chatsworth.
> Do any of these razors have a thinner head?
> Thanks chaps.


Watch this video by mantic59 it mite help, note how he moves his nose to do his top lip.


----------



## The Cueball

I do the "top lip over teeth" and "side shave" for my top lip!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Ross

Has anyone tried the Mitchell's Wool fat shaving soap yet?I find it to be very very good.


----------



## JenJen

I brought Robert a new razor in the states solid silver so its heavy takes a mac3 blade and he says it's the best he has had yet for a clean shave - he says it's the weight that makes a difference for him.


----------



## Adam D

Ross said:


> Have you tried the Iridiums blades yet Adam?I have been using them a lot recently and I am getting really good shaves:thumb:


Hello Ross,

I tried a Super Iridium blade yesterday and it did deliver a damn fine shave.

It was very sharp and smooth and sliced through my whiskers without any problems.

The test will be how it performs 2nd and 3rd time around and what kind of shaves I will enjoy with the 2nd and 3rd blade. This may sound strange but I am beginning to think that my skin actually likes a small rotation of blades because I have been finding that when I switch between the Gillette blades the first few shaves are great, but then they become a bit scritchy, but when I change to another type of blade I get that magical shave that feels like there isn't a blade in the razor


----------



## Ross

Glad you like them.its a blade I keep coming back too:thumb:


----------



## Adam D

Another brush arrived at the weekend.

It was the custom one I had produced for my 40th from my wife and children.

The handle is made out of faux horn, the knot is a Super badger 24mm with a loft of 48mm and came from the MD of Simpson/Vulfix, apparently you can't get them any more. I also had a silver disc inserted into the bottom of the handle.

I have given it a test palm lather and it really is a scrubby thing, which is exactly what I was looking for.




























Right, that's enough spending money on DE gear for a while now, honest!


----------



## Ross

Looks superb Adam.


----------



## The Cueball

Looks lovely...a very nice present...lucky boy!!

:thumb:


----------



## Ross

My next shaving purchase will be a good badger brush,My Omega one is fine but I really want to upgrade.


----------



## Adam D

Ross said:


> My next shaving purchase will be a good badger brush,My Omega one is fine but I really want to upgrade.


Treat yourself to one of those New Forest brushes Ross, they really are excellent value.

Tomorrow is my leisurely Sunday shave.

I always look forward to it.

The Super Iridium in my razor has already delivered 4 very good shaves. Should I keep it in for a 5th or try a new one in there?


----------



## Ross

Adam D said:


> Treat yourself to one of those New Forest brushes Ross, they really are excellent value.
> 
> Tomorrow is my leisurely Sunday shave.
> 
> I always look forward to it.
> 
> The Super Iridium in my razor has already delivered 4 very good shaves. Should I keep it in for a 5th or try a new one in there?


I will think about them:thumb:I have seen some guys on shaving forums getting 6 or 7 good shaves out of a Iridium blade but my face like a fresh blade so I normally get two shave out of a blade:lol:


----------



## Adam D

I decided to put a new blade in and I used my new brush today as well and it delivered a damn fine shave.

Those Iridiums are excellent blades


----------



## Ross

Told you so


----------



## Jeffers01

Read through this whole thread and am a convert! Will order some gear in the next few days and post again. Question, does anybody flip the blade over when it starts to blunt down? I find that helps present a new edge when I use blades for scraping things like window glass


----------



## PaulN

My Derby Blade lasted me 5 shaves still close but i think it was done by the 5th! Whats the deal with the numbering on edges 1 & 2 then 3 & 4? When i clean the shaver after use i swap the blade upside then back again the next shave.

Will be changing the blade 4 shaves now though. Can someone recommend me a blade? Derby seems fine but would be good to try all but the ninja ones lol

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## The Cueball

I'm using the Persona blades... They work nice for me...

I got the 200 pack, so if you want a wee sample of 5 sent down to you, just say!

:thumb:


----------



## Adam D

PaulN said:


> My Derby Blade lasted me 5 shaves still close but i think it was done by the 5th! Whats the deal with the numbering on edges 1 & 2 then 3 & 4? When i clean the shaver after use i swap the blade upside then back again the next shave.
> 
> Will be changing the blade 4 shaves now though. Can someone recommend me a blade? Derby seems fine but would be good to try all but the ninja ones lol
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


The numbers are used to help measure quality control within the production process.

Apparently it helps to identify which machine stropped the blade.


----------



## The Cueball

My face/head detailing products :lol:










:thumb:


----------



## Adam D

I bet you smell like a proper Harry after having applied all of that stuff 

Love the brush!

All kidding aside there is nothing wrong with a bloke taking care of his face.

What is wrong is those blokes who don't and you don't have to venture far to see them :lol:


----------



## The Cueball

I am really happy with the new razor and brush... it's a heavy beast mind you! :lol:

I usually shave every 2 days, so may as well use nice stuff and try enjoy it a little more (well that's what I keep telling myself anyway )

Have you started using your new brush as a "daily" yet, or keeping it good?????

:thumb:


----------



## Adam D

Yes mate, I have used my brush a couple of times now. 

I had to do a few "practice" lathers with it first to get the badger smell out of it though :lol:

Once I get back working then I usually shave 3 times a week - Sunday, Tuesday and then Thursday.

IMO there is absolutely nothing wrong with looking after your skin, particularly your face


----------



## The Cueball

Same days as me! :lol: :wall:

I agree about looking after your skin...I don't think I go too far, just enough to keep it healthy...

:thumb:


----------



## Ross

I like to have a shave every 3 days.


----------



## Ross

I have ordered the Kent BK2 brush because I am finding my Omega brush a bit too soft and a bowl of Tabac soap again because Dad used it up:lol:


----------



## robj20

Anyone else using the Proraso aftershave creme, best thing iv got.


----------



## Adam D

robj20 said:


> Anyone else using the Proraso aftershave creme, best thing iv got.


The pre/post stuff?

I use the sensitive stuff as a pre-shave.

I tried the normal stuff first, but then I gave up smoking and my sense of smell came back and I found it smelt too strong for me.


----------



## robj20

I love it, like vics vapo rub, nice cooling effect on the skin.


----------



## Adam D

robj20 said:


> I love it, like vics vapo rub, nice cooling effect on the skin.


I take it you use it post rather than pre then?


----------



## robj20

Yes, dont believe this pre stuff does anything that some very hot water doesnt do.


----------



## Adam D

I think it is a classic case of YMMV using it as a pre-shave because I have tried shaving without it once for a week and I felt the shaves were slightly rougher


----------



## Ross

Ordered some Feather blades again to see if I can get on with them better.


----------



## Ross

robj20 said:


> Anyone else using the Proraso aftershave creme, best thing iv got.


Yes I have it and its very good.


----------



## baptistsan

Right, decision time.

Merkur 34C or Edwin Jagger Chatsworth?

Comments/opinions welcomed.


----------



## The Cueball

I have just got the Merkur 700 (you can see it in my pic above) and I think it's a great razor, so if the 39c is anything like that, then it would be my choice!

:thumb:


----------



## Adam D

baptistsan said:


> Right, decision time.
> 
> Merkur 34C or Edwin Jagger Chatsworth?
> 
> Comments/opinions welcomed.


I picked up a 34C about 2 weeks ago and I have been shaving regularly with it since and I must admit that I really like it.

It has a good weight to it even though it only has a shortish handle (this may be something for you to consider, but it does not bother me). It is a medium aggressive razor and I have found that it delivers an excellent shave with a Super Iridium blade.

I can't comment on the Edwin Jagger Chatsworth though as I have not tried. To be honest I reckon both will deliver great shaves.


----------



## Adam D

Ross said:


> Ordered some Feather blades again to see if I can get on with them better.


Were you not impressed the first time you used them?

I have a pack of 5 of them in my stash that I have never got round to using. I can remember reading about them when I first started and hearing about their reputation. However, I am thinking about giving them a go soon. Not sure which razor to put them in though, maybe the razor I am currently using now the 34C.

Did you hear about those counterfeit Super Iridiums? I was one of the people who bought some. Thankfully the seller gave me a full refund. I was a bit bummed to be honest as I wanted the blades more than worrying about the money.


----------



## PaulN

baptistsan said:


> Right, decision time.
> 
> Merkur 34C or Edwin Jagger Chatsworth?
> 
> Comments/opinions welcomed.


Ive got the Edwin Jagger Chatsworth, and very happy with it. Both quality and shave very good, i prefer the longer handle on it.

As stated both sound good shavers.


----------



## Estoril-5

Adam D said:


> Did you hear about those counterfeit Super Iridiums? I was one of the people who bought some. Thankfully the seller gave me a full refund. I was a bit bummed to be honest as I wanted the blades more than worrying about the money.


where did you buy them from? i just bought the 50 blade sample pack from Connaught.


----------



## Adam D

Estoril-5 said:


> where did you buy them from? i just bought the 50 blade sample pack from Connaught.


On ebay.

It's all been sorted out now though.

Goddam counterfeiters will try and copy anything nowadays, grrr!


----------



## The Cueball

The Cueball said:


> On ebay.
> 
> It's all been sorted out now though.
> 
> Goddam counterfeiters will try and copy anything nowadays, grrr!


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Adam D

Has there ever been any problems in the detailing industry with counterfeiting?


----------



## The Cueball

Adam D said:


> Has there ever been any problems in the detailing industry with counterfeiting?


Not that I am aware of....

The only 'issue' for me at the moment is the ebay guys selling things like tardis and IPA cheaply and breaking the haz shipping laws...

Won't be nice for a postman one day if something goes wrong! 

:thumb:


----------



## Ross

Adam D said:


> Were you not impressed the first time you used them?
> 
> I have a pack of 5 of them in my stash that I have never got round to using. I can remember reading about them when I first started and hearing about their reputation. However, I am thinking about giving them a go soon. Not sure which razor to put them in though, maybe the razor I am currently using now the 34C.
> 
> Did you hear about those counterfeit Super Iridiums? I was one of the people who bought some. Thankfully the seller gave me a full refund. I was a bit bummed to be honest as I wanted the blades more than worrying about the money.


I found I kept getting a "rough" shave with the Feathers but my technique is better now,I am going to try them in my 39C and see how I get on with them.


----------



## Ross

My Tabac soap,Kent BK2 brush,Feather blades and Bluebeard's revenge Post shave balm turned up today so I am really thinking about having a shave tonight which I normaly have on a Sunday night.


----------



## Adam D

Go for it Ross and report back here about the Feathers as I have a pack of them and I think that I will try one tomorrow morning.


----------



## Estoril-5

i have just recieved my TOBS cream, do i use the brush and lather it straight from the tub or do i scoop some out into a mug/bowl?


----------



## Ross

Estoril-5 said:


> i have just recieved my TOBS cream, do i use the brush and lather it straight from the tub or do i scoop some out into a mug/bowl?


Either or I just use the bowl it comes in:thumb:


----------



## Ross

Well I just had to try out my new stuff:lol:The Kent brush is very good but I would have liked it to be a little bigger but I like it.I had the Tabac soap before but Dad used it all,its a great soap I love the smell.
The Feather blades I have used before as well but I did not really get on with them but it worked better this time in my Merkur 39C,it went through 4 days as stubble with ease leaving a pretty smooth shave after two passes:thumb:


----------



## Ross

Hmmm I am not to sure on the Feather blades today because me face feels slightly "raw" which I have not had for ages,They cut through the stubble very well and are very sharp but I think they are too aggressive.


----------



## Adam D

I shaved with a Feather this morning in my 34C.

The blade was certainly sharp. It was fine immediately after the shave, but shortly afterwards I began to find a slight nippiness in my skin. However, I don't know if I can blame this on the Feather because most of my blades are doing this at the moment 

To be honest, this nippiness has been going on since November of last year and I reckon it is the winter that is doing it. Fingers crossed it goes away when the warmer weather returns


----------



## giarc

Ive just ordered a pot of Bluebeards revenge, ill let you know if its all hype or actually any good when it turns up!


----------



## Adam D

Adam D said:


> I shaved with a Feather this morning in my 34C.
> 
> The blade was certainly sharp. It was fine immediately after the shave, but shortly afterwards I began to find a slight nippiness in my skin. However, I don't know if I can blame this on the Feather because most of my blades are doing this at the moment
> 
> To be honest, this nippiness has been going on since November of last year and I reckon it is the winter that is doing it. Fingers crossed it goes away when the warmer weather returns


The nippiness disappeared yesterday and my skin was fine, it is still fine today as well.

On reflection I found that the Feather delivered the closest shave I have had yet with a DE (I will ignore the two times I went ATG and then had major irritation for a few days after as the stubble grew back through my skin). I was particularly impressed by how close I was able to shave along my jawline.

Next stage of testing is to see how many decent shaves I can get out of a blade, so I will keep shaving with the blade this week.


----------



## The Cueball

That is why I stopped shaving in the morning...

I now shave last thing at night, and I feel (well my skin does) much better for it..

:thumb:


----------



## Estoril-5

on the derby blades, on each side of the blade there were numbers for each edge, 1, 2, 3 & 4.

what are these for? are they for cutting closeness or level of aggresiveness?


----------



## Adam D

Estoril-5 said:


> on the derby blades, on each side of the blade there were numbers for each edge, 1, 2, 3 & 4.
> 
> what are these for? are they for cutting closeness or level of aggresiveness?


Apparently they are used in the quality control checking of the manufacturing process. The numbers identify which machine stropped the blades.


----------



## Estoril-5

so each side of each end is stropped by a different machine?

and the blade should give the same cut which ever side its placed (up side or upside down) and left edge to right edge?

basically uniform all over, left or right, flipped up or down?


----------



## Adam D

^^^^

Sorry, but I don't know.

Second shave this morning with the Feather blade and it delivered a very close shave again. They certainly are sharp blades as they just slice through your whiskers without any problems at all.

I tried a different aftershave balm this time and I did not suffer from that same nippiness I had on Sunday 

I quite like these Feather blades.


----------



## Ross

I had another shave with the Feather blade and it was better than the first one but I still tend to get some blood spots randomly appearing after shaving which does not really happen with any other blade.


----------



## Adam D

Ross said:


> I had another shave with the Feather blade and it was better than the first one but I still tend to get some blood spots randomly appearing after shaving which does not really happen with any other blade.


I had one of those random blood spots this morning as well 

I hit it with the alum block and it went away though


----------



## Estoril-5

first shave I had on Sunday night was excellent!

Used my 38C and a derby extra, although i did have a lot of stuble (4 days worth).

same thing again last night with the same blade and it didnt give a clean shave, lots of nicks, skin feels rough and iritated.

dont think i did much different from the first time. confused.

Are the derbys a good first time blade to use?

p.s. do you apply the styptic direct onto the cut skin or dip it water first?


----------



## Adam D

Some people don't mind Derby blades, but I am not one of them as I find they give me a rough shave and lose their sharpness very quickly. They are quite forgiving though and allow you to concentrate on your technique without fear of cutting your face a lot.

Try a fresh Derby next time and see what happens or just try another kind of blade.

I don't use a styptic pen. I use an Alum block instead and apply this to wet skin. I guess you would apply the same logic to your styptic pen


----------



## robj20

Derbys are my main blade, only blades i think are better are Persona Reds and Feathers, Feathers are too expensive and Reds arent easy to get hold of.

I still cant shave against the grain, always brings my skin out bright red with blood spots all over the neck.


----------



## magic919

I think it's hard to compare what works for someone else, particularly a daily shave versus the twice a week crowd.

My 2p is that the Feathers are great, but require good technique and even then some blood can be shed.

I use Red Personnas but rate the Derbys and a few others. I generally get two shaves per blade.

I generally just quickly touch the styptic pencil to water, so it's not too wet. If you feel it sting on application it's working. Too much water just means a larger white patch around the cut.


----------



## Guest

magic919 said:


> My 2p is that the Feathers are great, but require good technique and even then some blood can be shed.


I'll second that.

I just returned to using Feathers again. They are definately much less forgiving of a poor(er) technique than other blades I've tried. 
I'm making a conscious effort to ensure that the razor is angled so the blade only just touches the skin. I'm also using very little pressure. Even then it still doesn't take much to get it wrong :lol:.


----------



## Ross

I have been trying a few of my shaves without going ATG but I can't seem to get my jawline smooth.


----------



## [email protected]

Phisp said:


> I'll second that.
> 
> I just returned to using Feathers again. They are definately much less forgiving of a poor(er) technique than other blades I've tried.
> I'm making a conscious effort to ensure that the razor is angled so the blade only just touches the skin. I'm also using very little pressure. Even then it still doesn't take much to get it wrong :lol:.


I only ever use feathers - have been for the last year.

I just find that they give the closest shave I can get, and 90% of the time it's irritation free.

Sometimes if I leave shaving for 2 or even 3 days, irritation will come back, but only because my beard is very tough and grows in different directions!

Feathers generally last me 3 to 4 shaves comfortably per blade - any more and I find irritation can occur.

Definitely the best blades I find for me. No pressure, 2 to 3 passes et voila!


----------



## Estoril-5

i didnt think the derby extras were great, tried the gilette 7 o clock this morning and got a good shave, minimal cuts & pretty much no irritation!


----------



## Ross

I ahve a very good shave last night using my 39c loaded with a Shaving shack Israeli Made blade,Kent badger brush,shave oil and my Tabac soap.I found the blades a big surprise because they were sharp but smooth like an Iridium Super blade so I got a really close have in fact me face is still pretty smooth as I type this:thumb:


----------



## PaulN

Couple of things please gents.

As ive said before im using the EJ shave Cream in a tub and foaming in a cup but although good its not great so would anyone recommend the EJ Tube shave cream? Seems like i could add it in the bowel easier than trying to load up the brush?

Also what seems strange to me is i apply preshave (break the hairs protection), then plenty of hot water but my shave cream feels cold when applied, wont this start the pores closing and prevent me from getting the closest shave?

Anyway I was looking to spend a few quid on something nice for the week day shaves but i think ive spent enough on stuff this week....

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Ross

I had another very good shave last night using the same gear as my last post,the Kent brush is superb at getting a good lather up the Tabac soap feels so good too.


----------



## Ross

PaulN said:


> Couple of things please gents.
> 
> As ive said before im using the EJ shave Cream in a tub and foaming in a cup but although good its not great so would anyone recommend the EJ Tube shave cream? Seems like i could add it in the bowel easier than trying to load up the brush?
> 
> Also what seems strange to me is i apply preshave (break the hairs protection), then plenty of hot water but my shave cream feels cold when applied, wont this start the pores closing and prevent me from getting the closest shave?
> 
> Anyway I was looking to spend a few quid on something nice for the week day shaves but i think ive spent enough on stuff this week....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


Has the EJ cream got ant menthol in it?


----------



## PaulN

I'll check but I think it's just that the shave foam can't stay hot really. 

Had a good shave yesterdays morning, 3rd shave from this derby blade. I certainly couldn't shave with the de razor daily, I seem to need 2 days growth at least for a painless shave. 

PaulN


----------



## Ross

I have just put a bid in on for a 1963 USA Gillette Flair Tip Super Speed Safety Razor on the bay


----------



## Ross

I had a shave using a feather blade in my 39C but I had a rubbish shave TBH,It does not seem to matter what I do with the Feather blades but the always cause me a lot of irritation and some bleeding which I rarely get with any other blade.
The New Feather blade felt like and old one very rough and not smooth at all,I am going to stick with the Iridium blades from now on:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Ross said:


> I had a shave using a feather blade in my 39C but I had a rubbish shave TBH,It does not seem to matter what I do with the Feather blades but the always cause me a lot of irritation and some bleeding which I rarely get with any other blade.


Same for me too. It wasn't until I switched, from a 34C (short handled 39C), to a Merkur Progress that I found I could use Feathers without cutting myself or causing some irritation. 
I use my Progress on it's minimum setting, which I believe is about as fine as you can get in terms of aggressiveness. I still can't use them every day, but every other day is fine for me. 
For every day use, I currently use 7 o'clock sharps.


----------



## Ross

I let the weight of the 39C do the work but after 2 passes I could not do any more because I had too much irritation:wall:


----------



## mand

Well I've gone and joined the d.e shaving crowd!
Doing it for a month now.
Got a Merkur 38c barbers pole and Muhle r41 open comb, a huge omega badger brush and a smaller vulfix badger brush already.
Loving the Muhle - really easy to shave fast and close without cuts - can't do that with the Merkur but do miss it's weight.
Blades - so far used 1 x Derby = not that sharp, 1 x Merkur = irritation, Indian Gillette made Wilkinson swords = surprisingly ok for 4 shaves.
Still got Personas and 7 o'clock Gillettes to try.
Trying Palmolive stick soap, Body shop macca root cream, Nanny Hills soft soap and some Suds Law hard soap. I prefer soft soap and face lathering.

Makes morning much more enjoyable.

Mand


----------



## Ross

I tried the Feather blade in my Gillette adjustable Slim but I still get hellish irritation with the Feather blades no matter what I do so I think I am going to give up on them:wall:


----------



## james_death

I cant win period myself..


----------



## Razzzle

Finished off the last of my cartridge blades last night so have been looking at whats out there today,

deceided to go for:

Timor Gunmetal TTO Safety Razor
Popular Blade Sample Pack - 50 Blades
Muehle Shaving Soap & Bowl 65g (Dark Oak, Aloe Vera)
Doctor Plus Alum-Bar 100g
OMEGA 11150 Pure Bristle Shaving Brush

Should be here soon hopefully.

Daz :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

I found that when i wanted to switch to DE razor shaving, the best way was to buy the stuff out of boots cheap to see if i could get on with it, so that was razor and blades(a fiver) brush(£9) and soap.
As for technique, i always shave after a shower/bath, then using a facecloth, make sure i heat my face up, lather up and apply soap, then use the weight of the blade to shave. 1 pass down, check to see which bits i've missed, then go against the grain, but never on the throat or neck, as it's too sensitive, and hence why you get a rash. Then rinse with cold water, as it closes the pores up
As for feather blades, i like them, but if you are getting cut, then maybe experiment with the angle of the blade

Also, an alum block, or styptic pencil is a good idea, it heals the cuts and nicks up nicely
Hope this helps people out


----------



## Adam D

I managed to get on quite well with a Feather in my 34C so I am going to try one in my Mergress tomorrow.

I have tried about 4 blades in my Mergress so far and I must admit that my 34C with a Feather or a Super Iridium actually delivers a better shave.


----------



## Adam D

Well I tried the Feather in my Mergress and I went with the same settings as I use for other blades and it left my skin feeling a bit raw.

I will turn it down half a notch next time and see how I get on with it.


----------



## Ross

Happens every time I use a Feather blade so much so that I am not going to use them anymore.


----------



## Razzzle

Razzzle said:


> Finished off the last of my cartridge blades last night so have been looking at whats out there today,
> 
> deceided to go for:
> 
> Timor Gunmetal TTO Safety Razor
> Popular Blade Sample Pack - 50 Blades
> Muehle Shaving Soap & Bowl 65g (Dark Oak, Aloe Vera)
> Doctor Plus Alum-Bar 100g
> OMEGA 11150 Pure Bristle Shaving Brush
> 
> Should be here soon hopefully.
> 
> Daz :thumb:


Rec'd my gear,

What blade do you think I should go for tonight?

Looking forwards to a proper shave.

Daz.


----------



## Adam D

Razzzle said:


> Rec'd my gear,
> 
> What blade do you think I should go for tonight?
> 
> Looking forwards to a proper shave.
> 
> Daz.


How did you get on and what blade did you decide on?


----------



## Ross

I find these blades really good http://connaughtshaving.com/page343.html


----------



## Adam D

Ross said:


> I find these blades really good http://connaughtshaving.com/page343.html


Should be for that price mate 

I thought that Feathers were expensive.


----------



## Razzzle

Adam D said:


> How did you get on and what blade did you decide on?


Not too bad mate,

Went with a derby as theyre meant to be good for the inexpirenced. - Dont know if i was holding the razor at the wrong angle or what? but took me loads of passes to get a decent shave, had to go atg on my neck also to get as close as I did with a cartrige razor.

will have to do a bit more reading on angles etc,

Daz.


----------



## Ross

Adam D said:


> Should be for that price mate
> 
> I thought that Feathers were expensive.


Much better than the Feathers for me.


----------



## Ross

I have been getting some really good shaves with the Bolzano blades and my Gillette Adjustable slim razor.


----------



## Razzzle

im really struggling to get my muehle soap to lather, any ideas?

watched all the videos on youtube I can find but nothing seems to be helping at the moment.

Daz,


----------



## Ross

Razzzle said:


> im really struggling to get my muehle soap to lather, any ideas?
> 
> watched all the videos on youtube I can find but nothing seems to be helping at the moment.
> 
> Daz,


Try soaking the soap in warm water for a few mins:thumb:


----------



## Adam D

Ross said:


> I have been getting some really good shaves with the Bolzano blades and my Gillette Adjustable slim razor.


The Gillette slim is an excellent razor.

What settings are you using it on Ross? I used to use a 3 on my first pass and then a 6 on my second pass.


----------



## Ross

Adam D said:


> The Gillette slim is an excellent razor.
> 
> What settings are you using it on Ross? I used to use a 3 on my first pass and then a 6 on my second pass.


Finding 7 all the time works really well for me:thumb:


----------



## robj20

Fancy an adjustable razor myself, looking at either the Merkur Futur or the Progress. Also might try some cream as a change from soap.


----------



## robj20

Anyone tired any of this stuff, if you order it from shaving shack its free delivery as well.
Best of all its born and bread in England. gets great feedback.

http://www.bluebeards-revenge.co.uk/


----------



## Razzzle

Yeah i've seen that on the SS - looks interesting, anything to make it so I dont need to shave as often is good!

What aftershave balm are people using? as I'm nearly out and need to order some more.


----------



## Adam D

Razzzle said:


> Yeah i've seen that on the SS - looks interesting, anything to make it so I dont need to shave as often is good!
> 
> What aftershave balm are people using? as I'm nearly out and need to order some more.


How much do you want to spend?

You can get some good value ones for a fiver, like Nivea ASB from Boots, or you can splash out on something from Geo F Trumper or D R Harris, etc.


----------



## robj20

Best aftershave product i have is the Proraso cream, great cooling effect, treats small cuts, smells great and keeps my skin irritation free, lasting ages as well.


----------



## Ross

I have started buying vintage Gillette Razors,Already have a 1963 adjustable slim which is a really good razor,I have a 1940's Superspeed on its way and I am on the lookout for a Fatboy too:lol:


----------



## Pezza4u

I have almost finished my Taylors cream and I'm wondering if I should try a soap now. I have also used the Omega and Palmolive creams but wasn't that impressed. I do really like the Taylors though, only need a tiny bit and lathers very well. The only slight issue I get is sometimes it dries on my face before I've shaved. So I'm thinking of getting the Taylors soap with bowl or maybe the Truefitt and Hill. Has anyone used these, what are they like?

I have found my preferred blade now, which is the feathers. There are some I still need to try out but from the selection I originally bought these are my favourites.



robj20 said:


> Anyone tired any of this stuff, if you order it from shaving shack its free delivery as well.
> Best of all its born and bread in England. gets great feedback.
> 
> http://www.bluebeards-revenge.co.uk/


I've just been looking at that, tempted to get it as they're doing a free brush as well from SS. Although currently out of stock for the brush!


----------



## Ross

The Truefiitt and Hill creams are really good mate.


----------



## Adam D

Pezza4u said:


> I have almost finished my Taylors cream and I'm wondering if I should try a soap now. I have also used the Omega and Palmolive creams but wasn't that impressed. I do really like the Taylors though, only need a tiny bit and lathers very well. The only slight issue I get is sometimes it dries on my face before I've shaved. So I'm thinking of getting the Taylors soap with bowl or maybe the Truefitt and Hill. Has anyone used these, what are they like?
> 
> I have found my preferred blade now, which is the feathers. There are some I still need to try out but from the selection I originally bought these are my favourites.
> 
> I've just been looking at that, tempted to get it as they're doing a free brush as well from SS. Although currently out of stock for the brush!


Go for a hard soap and face lather


----------



## robj20

Tobac soap is really nice, as is taylors which is what im using now, the sandlewood one.


----------



## Razzzle

Adam D said:


> How much do you want to spend?
> 
> You can get some good value ones for a fiver, like Nivea ASB from Boots, or you can splash out on something from Geo F Trumper or D R Harris, etc.


Using Nivea sensitive at the moment, moneys not really an issue to be fair, just something nice and soothing


----------



## Eddy

Whats up guys!?, ok I have a question or two, I have read the first 12 pages of this thread and feel I have learnt a fair amount but I'm still a little like a rabbit in the headlights.

Ok, my situation is, I am sick of paying silly money for a few new blades for the cheapo razors you buy at your local supermarket, so I want to change. I have very sensitive skin and spoke to a mate who has the same problem and he says electric is the way forward.

I am personally tempted by this DE method though, but on the other hand, I don't get thick stubble, I can't even grow a proper beard, I'm beyond the bum-fluff stage (is it still called this?  ) but not at the thick stubble stage. I normally shave every 4 days or so, I sometimes look a bit of a mess but I do get rashes and what-not when I shave with my crappy kit so this is why I wait so long and let it grow a little.

So I guess what I am wanting to know is, is DE shaving the way to go if I only get thin stubble, I mean really quite thin stubble? I really want to go this route but I'm not sure if this is all completely over the top for my situation?

I have a brush already which I bought from ASDA for about £4 or so, and when I use it, I don't feel it is doing much as again, the hair I get is thin and never too long, it only grows to about half a centimetre if I leave it for a week.


Also, if someone has a spare 10 mins, I'd love it if someone could create me a shopping list, I'm not really sure budget wise, I'd love to spend under £50 but not sure if this is realistic, certainly under £60 for now. I need everything, razor, blades, oil, creams, soaps and, well just everything 

I have seen Alum block come up a few times, Murker for the blade a few times etc, but I'm open to any recomendations or kits etc.

Cheers in advance guys.


----------



## Razzzle

Eddy said:


> Whats up guys!?, ok I have a question or two, I have read the first 12 pages of this thread and feel I have learnt a fair amount but I'm still a little like a rabbit in the headlights.
> 
> Ok, my situation is, I am sick of paying silly money for a few new blades for the cheapo razors you buy at your local supermarket, so I want to change. I have very sensitive skin and spoke to a mate who has the same problem and he says electric is the way forward.
> 
> I am personally tempted by this DE method though, but on the other hand, I don't get thick stubble, I can't even grow a proper beard, I'm beyond the bum-fluff stage (is it still called this?  ) but not at the thick stubble stage. I normally shave every 4 days or so, I sometimes look a bit of a mess but I do get rashes and what-not when I shave with my crappy kit so this is why I wait so long and let it grow a little.
> 
> So I guess what I am wanting to know is, is DE shaving the way to go if I only get thin stubble, I mean really quite thin stubble? I really want to go this route but I'm not sure if this is all completely over the top for my situation?
> 
> I have a brush already which I bought from ASDA for about £4 or so, and when I use it, I don't feel it is doing much as again, the hair I get is thin and never too long, it only grows to about half a centimetre if I leave it for a week.
> 
> Also, if someone has a spare 10 mins, I'd love it if someone could create me a shopping list, I'm not really sure budget wise, I'd love to spend under £50 but not sure if this is realistic, certainly under £60 for now. I need everything, razor, blades, oil, creams, soaps and, well just everything
> 
> I have seen Alum block come up a few times, Murker for the blade a few times etc, but I'm open to any recomendations or kits etc.
> 
> Cheers in advance guys.


Hi mate,

I can offer some advise as my stuff only came on the 15th

I bought:

Timor Gunmetal TTO Safety Razor
Popular Blade Sample Pack - 50 Blades
Muehle Shaving Soap & Bowl 65g (Dark Oak, Aloe Vera)
Doctor Plus Alum-Bar 100g
OMEGA 11150 Pure Bristle Shaving Brush

Razor - I personally like it, not too heavy in the hand and not too light either.

Blade sample Pack -I've only tried some derby's and some Wilkinson sword "saloon Pack" and these are the best for me so far.

Shaving soap - I wont be buying one with a bowl again, I now dont see the need, get a plain mug and drop it in that, one that wont look out of place in your bathroom.

Alum Bar - A MUST!!! - closes all the pours in your skin and I use it to judge how harsh ive been on my face, it contains a mild antiseptic to stop bleeding etc, if it stings when youve cold water rinsed and rubbed this on your face, you've had a harsh shave, i've got it to the point where it hardly stings now.

Brush - I went for a pure bristled brush, i've since learned that a "Best" hair brush is far better

I Dont get massive growth, but I like to shave every couple of days, keeps the face smooth :thumb: its also improved my skins health IMO as my acne has died down a lot, and also don't get ingrown hairs any more which i used to get a load of when the cartridge razors.

Granted its expensive to setup with, but you add up the amount of shaves from a cartridge razor compared to that of a DE and work out blade price etc., works out really cheap in the long run.

a good after shave balm is also a must - i'm just finishing off my nivea sensitive and looking for an alternative now, thinking lime skin food, or coral skin food, expensive for a 500ml bottle, but will last a while, just after some opinions from other members before I decide what to go for....

I'm also looking for a shaving creme to use as well, as im finding it hard to later my current soap, but this can also depend on your water hardness in your area as well.

I'd say go for it - take a shower before you shave and dont rush your shaving, enjoy it, im having the closest, irritation free shaves for a longgggggg time. and i've only just started!!!

HTH

Daz.


----------



## Ross

Something like This Eddy
Soap http://connaughtshaving.com/cella.html
Brush http://connaughtshaving.com/10048.html
Pre Shave http://connaughtshaving.com/floidsandolor.html
Blades http://connaughtshaving.com/gillette7oclock.html
Aftershave Balm http://connaughtshaving.com/prorasobalm.html

Not sure what razor but a vintage Gillette would be a good bet lots on Ebay:thumb:


----------



## Adam D

Razzzle said:


> Using Nivea sensitive at the moment, moneys not really an issue to be fair, just something nice and soothing


I see you have mentioned the Trumpers Skin food and it is good stuff for soothing the skin. It can feel a little tight after application so I sometimes put a bit of moisturiser as well.

Boots own range number 7 stuff is very good.

I have a bottle of D R Harris after shave milk which I have not started on yet and that gets good reports from shavers as well.


----------



## Eddy

Daz, massive thanks for that post mate, I appreciate it buddy. Can I ask where you bought all of your kit?

Ross, also many thanks man, the fact that all of that comes from the same site is very handy.

Massive thanks guys.






Edit: I can see Daz got his from the same place as Ross by googling all the product names.

I shall order tomorrow and let you know what I ordered


----------



## Ross

I order a lot from Connaught and always get top service.


----------



## Razzzle

Yes Connought, quick delivery for me.

Daz.


----------



## Pezza4u

I've decided not to get a soap/bowl set, I can just use the one I put my cream in. Has anyone used Mitchell's? How long does soap tend to last as well, is it worth buying a couple to save on the postage next time? My 2 tubs of cream lasted me around 8 months!


----------



## Ross

The Mitchell's soap is really good up there with the best IMO.


----------



## Tricky Red

I have switched to the following process. 

Soak face in medium hot water. 
Apply Somersets Extra sensitive shaving oil 
Apply Proraso shaving cream and lather in with Edwin Jagger Brush 
Leave for 2 mins to soften beard
Shave with the grain (Merur razor and Personna blades)
Soak face in cold water
Rub face all over with cold wet alum block
Leave for 1 mins, or so. 
Dry with towel and apply Nivea Extra Comfort anti irritation balm

Result: absolutely no nicks or shaving irritation. :thumb:


----------



## Adam D

Pezza4u said:


> I've decided not to get a soap/bowl set, I can just use the one I put my cream in. Has anyone used Mitchell's? How long does soap tend to last as well, is it worth buying a couple to save on the postage next time? My 2 tubs of cream lasted me around 8 months!


Hard soaps will last a long time. Creams are essentially soaps with water added.

I have not used Mitchell's, but I have heard good reports. A small proportion of people don't get on with it though.


----------



## PaulN

Tricky Red said:


> I have switched to the following process.
> 
> Soak face in medium hot water.
> Apply Somersets Extra sensitive shaving oil
> Apply Proraso shaving cream and lather in with Edwin Jagger Brush
> Leave for 2 mins to soften beard
> Shave with the grain (Merur razor and Personna blades)
> Soak face in cold water
> Rub face all over with cold wet alum block
> Leave for 1 mins, or so.
> Dry with towel and apply Nivea Extra Comfort anti irritation balm
> 
> Result: absolutely no nicks or shaving irritation. :thumb:


How close will one pass WG get you? I always find the liast pass AG always does the finishing.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## AndyNI

I got my order today, I've a few questions tho. I got paraso after shave (the one with alcohol in it) will this be okay to apply straight after the doctor plus bar is used, after shaving? Cheers


----------



## Tricky Red

PaulN said:


> How close will one pass WG get you? I always find the liast pass AG always does the finishing.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


Very close. If you have been an AG shaver this will seem alien, but knock it out of the routine and your skin will adapt.


----------



## gally

Wet electric razor guys? Under £100?

I'd rather be using it in the shower and an electric razor suits my skin better, normal razors tear me to shreds, luckily I don't have heavy growth!


----------



## robj20

Tricky Red said:


> Very close. If you have been an AG shaver this will seem alien, but knock it out of the routine and your skin will adapt.


I only go WG as well, my skin just doesnt agree with AG.
I just wet my face, apply soap directly to the face, shave twice WG, cold water rinse then apply Proraso aftershave cream.


----------



## The Cueball

I went to shave last night, and found out that my travel DE razor was missing the blade...so went to the local supermarket today...

In Stockholm, they have the normal blades (gilette etc) at the tills as in the UK... but the DE blades are sold at the cigerette and tabacco counter as they are for "old people" 

Just found this quiet funny and strange, so thought I would share!

:thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red

gally said:


> Wet electric razor guys? Under £100?
> 
> I'd rather be using it in the shower and an electric razor suits my skin better, normal razors tear me to shreds, luckily I don't have heavy growth!


Can only tear you to shreds if your technique is wrong. :thumb:


----------



## magic919

Pezza4u said:


> I've decided not to get a soap/bowl set, I can just use the one I put my cream in. Has anyone used Mitchell's? How long does soap tend to last as well, is it worth buying a couple to save on the postage next time? My 2 tubs of cream lasted me around 8 months!


I've been using the Wool Fat soap for a while. Stuck it in an old Gillette soap pot. Feels like it'll last for life.


----------



## gally

Tricky Red said:


> Can only tear you to shreds if your technique is wrong. :thumb:


Baby face and all that. I get a closer shave with an electric one as strange as it sounds.

I've tried multiple razors.


----------



## PaulN

robj20 said:


> I only go WG as well, my skin just doesnt agree with AG.
> I just wet my face, apply soap directly to the face, shave twice WG, cold water rinse then apply Proraso aftershave cream.


I really enjoy the AG passes. I do find my shaving soap is drying out if i foam up my whole face so finish the next off after foaming again.


----------



## Ross

I bought a Gillette Superspeed dated around the 1940's last week,Loaded it with a Feather blade and it worked very well:thumb:Really toned down the aggressiveness of the Feather blade nice weight too meaning I got a pretty good shave with it.Staring to look for vintage razors now already have two Gillette's and both shave really well.


----------



## Adam D

Ross said:


> I bought a Gillette Superspeed dated around the 1940's last week,Loaded it with a Feather blade and it worked very well:thumb:Really toned down the aggressiveness of the Feather blade nice weight too meaning I got a pretty good shave with it.Staring to look for vintage razors now already have two Gillette's and both shave really well.


It's great to have a few old vintage Gillettes in your stash as they are very capable of delivering great shaves when coupled with a decent blade (glad to hear that you have not completely given up on the Feathers as well!)

Personally speaking I have gone the other way as I dug my Muhle R106 out a few weeks ago and I have been using that all the time since.

Today I put a NOS Gillette Bleue Extra in it and it delivered a great shave.

Another thing that I have done is introduce a 3rd pass into my shave. I can get rid of 98% of my stubble with 2 passes, but I have been experimenting with a 3rd XTG pass at the end on my cheeks and jaw line (I am not brave enough to do my neck) and it is delivering great results with no irritation when the stubble grows back in


----------



## Ross

I got another very close and smooth shave with the Superspeed and Feather combo using the L'occitane cade shaving soap which is fast turning into a favorite.


----------



## Adam D

Ross said:


> I got another very close and smooth shave with the Superspeed and Feather combo using the L'occitane cade shaving soap which is fast turning into a favorite.


I used my new puck of L'occitane cade shaving soap for the first time time and I was very pleased with it. The smell was not that strong, but it delivered the right mix of cushion and slickness for a nice close shave.


----------



## Ross

Its a lovely soap I find myself going for it most times now:thumb:


----------



## Ross

Still getting a little razor burn from the Feather blades though.


----------



## Ross

Had a pretty good shave with my Merkur 39C with a Feather blade and Taylors soap but I got a better shave with the Superspeed I feel.


----------



## gally

gally said:


> Wet electric razor guys? Under £100?
> 
> I'd rather be using it in the shower and an electric razor suits my skin better, normal razors tear me to shreds, luckily I don't have heavy growth!


Any help on this guys?


----------



## Ross

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Wet+electric+razor+under+£100


----------



## gally

Loller! I never thought of you as the pedantic type Ross. 

Indeed.


----------



## Ross

Only joking mate:thumb:


----------



## Richj

the first one that came up for me was $100....


----------



## Ross

robj20 said:


> Fancy an adjustable razor myself, looking at either the Merkur Futur or the Progress. Also might try some cream as a change from soap.


Get yourself an adjustable Gillette slim I have one and its a really good razor :thumb: http://badgerandblade.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3412


----------



## Ross

giarc said:


> Ive just ordered a pot of Bluebeards revenge, ill let you know if its all hype or actually any good when it turns up!


How did you get on with the cream mate?I have the aftershave balm from there range and its pretty good.


----------



## Ross

Just won another vintage Gillette razor on the Bay:thumb:A 3 piece tech and there is a Superspeed 1958 TV special is ending tomorrow and it has my name on it:lol:


----------



## Ross

Had a great shave with the Superspeed,Astra platinum blade and Tabac soap:thumb:


----------



## PaulN

Im looking for a 2nd shaver, ideally to go head to head with the Edwin Jagger Chatsworth one i currently own.

Any suggestions? I like the EJ Long handle but see i might not get that again.

Also as well as or instead of i would like a week day shaver maybe adjustable to see if i could use one for work not just weekends?

Thanks

PaulN


----------



## baptistsan

After much thought I have ordered this:










Also bought a sample bundle of blades.

Hope this will be a big improvement on my cheapie Wilkinson Sword razor.


----------



## Ross

A old Gillette would be a good choice Paul something like a Superspeed is a very good one which shaves really well and there is a few on Ebay most of the time.


----------



## Ross

The two vintage Gillette's turned up today so I have polished both of them and loaded the Superspeed razor with a Gillette 7 o clock ready for later on:thumb:


----------



## baptistsan

Well it has arrived. Nice weight to it, can't wait to give it a go. Decisions, decisions re. which blade to start with though.


----------



## Adam D

baptistsan said:


> Well it has arrived. Nice weight to it, can't wait to give it a go. Decisions, decisions re. which blade to start with though.


What blades do you have?


----------



## baptistsan

Merkur Super Platinum.
Gillette 7 O'clock.
Feather Platinum.
Derby Extra.
Astra Platinum.
Personna Platinum.
Wilkinson Sword Saloon Pack.
Wilkinson Sword, undetermined, but come in a black plastic slip case.
Crystal Platinum Chrome.

I've heard of a couple of these, but as for rest, I assume it's just stuff they can't shift.

TIA.


----------



## baptistsan

Not impressed with the Merkur blade. Glad I have plenty more to try!


----------



## Ross

Just had an superb shave using my 1958 TV special Superspeed loaded with a Feather blade Somerset shaving oil,Kent Brush and Taylors sandalwood shaving soap.I am really getting on with the Feather blades now I think the Gillette razors really tone them down but at the same time they are still super sharp cutting through 3 days of growth with ease:thumb:


----------



## Richsw

Just joined here. I recently bought a Parker 22r and a selection of blades - i can honestly say i love to shave now - much closer, but i do find my stubble growing back much thicker - could be just me ?

I'm using the Derby blades at the moment - do have some feather ones - just plucking up the courage and skill points before i use them !


----------



## Ross

The Feather blades take a little time to get right but once you do there great.


----------



## Adam D

Richsw said:


> Just joined here. I recently bought a Parker 22r and a selection of blades - i can honestly say i love to shave now - much closer, but i do find my stubble growing back much thicker - could be just me ?
> 
> I'm using the Derby blades at the moment - do have some feather ones - just plucking up the courage and skill points before i use them !


The same has happened to me and I read somewhere that people thought it was due to the angle at which your stubble is cut rather than actually becoming thicker.

Anyway, it's great to see another DE shaver on Detailing World


----------



## Ross

I have been using my Kent BLK2 brush,1958 TV special Superspeed,Feather blade,Somerset's shaving oil and Taylors Sandalwood soap and every time I have had a superb shave:thumb:I have a feeling it could be my ideal setup.


----------



## Adam D

Ross said:


> I have been using my Kent BLK2 brush,1958 TV special Superspeed,Feather blade,Somerset's shaving oil and Taylors Sandalwood soap and every time I have had a superb shave:thumb:I have a feeling it could be my ideal setup.


Well if you want to sell any of those Super Iridiums you have left Ross just send me a PM


----------



## Ross

Adam D said:


> Well if you want to sell any of those Super Iridiums you have left Ross just send me a PM


I will think about it there not making them anymore so the price will only go up:lol:


----------



## Adam D

Ross said:


> I will think about it there not making them anymore so the price will only go up:lol:


I would be quite happy to pay some sort of premium, not a dafty premium, but a reasonable premium. Give us a shout if you want to sell any of them on


----------



## PaulN

Used my new ish 34C at the weekend with Gillette 7 O'Clock blade. Found the shaver very nice and hardly noticed the handle was so short comared to my EJ Chatsworth.

Anyway both razors are very good being a similar head design but i feel the 7 O'Clock is better for me than the Derbys.

Right blade info... maggi123 kindly gave me some blades to try could someone give me an idiots guide for them ie a users thoughts which to start with.

Derby Extra - Used before get on ok with
Gillette 7 O'Clock Used Like more than Derby on first use.

Iridium Super - ??
Astra Superior - ??
Wilkinson Sword - ??
Personna Platinum - ??

Thanks

PaulN


----------



## stealthwolf

'k. I've read through all 64 pages. I have everything sorted except my razor. TBH I really only want to buy this once. 

I learnt to shave with a DE but then got a Mach 3 and found it created less irritation. At the mo, have a trimmed beard and find the Fusion proglide has the single blade on the back of the razor to attend to the hairs just beneath my nostrils. Any ideas on how easy this will be with a DE?


----------



## BAXRY

Wow I thought it was just me that had loads of trouble shaving I'm going to read all this tomorrow when I'm not really tired


----------



## stealthwolf

Okay I've whittled my razor choices down to either the Merkur HD 34C or the 38C with barber pole.

Any reasons why I should choose one over the other?


----------



## stealthwolf

Gah! Impulse buy:

Merkur HD 34C razor
Razor sample pack
Art of Shaving Pre-shave oil
Men-U premier brush
Geo F Trumpers Sandalwood soap
Alum block
Styptic pencil
Edwin Jagger aftershave lotion

Hope I haven't missed anything!


----------



## PaulN

stealthwolf said:


> Gah! Impulse buy:
> 
> Merkur HD 34C razor
> Razor sample pack
> Art of Shaving Pre-shave oil
> Men-U premier brush
> Geo F Trumpers Sandalwood soap
> Alum block
> Styptic pencil
> Edwin Jagger aftershave lotion
> 
> Hope I haven't missed anything!


Shaver and brush stand! Lol

Just took some photos comparing the Edwin Jagger Chatsworth v Merkur 34C will post when I get time.

You can't go wrong with either i think just depends on if you prefer a heavy short handle or lighter long handle.

Cheers PaulN


----------



## stealthwolf

The brush comes with its stand but am thinking of making the stand out of coat hanger wire - saw a how-to guide somewhere.

I thought it was mainly aroud the handle too. I used to us my dad's old Gilette DE when I was a teenager and that was short handled, but I didn't use any of the oils and gels I use now! Hence when I switched to a Mach 3 razor, virtually no irritation.


----------



## Ross

I have been getting the best shaves of my life with my 58 Superspeed loaded with a Feather and or a new blade I got which is an Asco orange which are very smooth but fairly sharp giving a really good shave,I ordered 3 soft Italian soaps too Vitos,Valobra and the Cella all three are very good indeed:thumb:


----------



## Stumper

My starter kit from Traditional Shaving arrived this morning and I'm pretty happy with it.
I've watched a few video's on how best to use the razor and I surprisingly managed to have a shave without cutting myself to ribbons! My face is feeling a little irritated at the moment but that's to be expected.


----------



## Ross

I had one of my closest shaves yet tonight using my 1940's Superspeed,Feather blade,Valbora shaving soap,Somersets oil and Kent shaving brush pretty much BBS all over:thumb:


----------



## stealthwolf

Well I got my stuff this week and gave it a go.

The lather was difficult to build - I initially wanted to do face lathering as there's already so much clutter in the bathoom that I didn't have space for a mug. Will try using the hand to build the lather next time.

Used a Derby blade with the 34C. On the cheeks, it was fine. I was able to keep a shallow angle and hence the shave was gentle. On the jaw/neck, I found it very difficult. My neck has always been difficult, even with my Gillette ProGlide. Lots of bleeding and cuts.

The alum block just burned my skin through and through. Mega painful. The styptic pencil took care of the bleeding points so am impressed with that.

The postshave lotion was very good. No burning, no irritation, just a lovely smooth lotion that did its job fantastically.

I'm hoping the next shave (which I'll be doing tomorrow) will be better. Will need to read up on generating lather from a soap.


----------



## Tricky Red

There is a way to shave with a DE, it doesn't take too kindly to heavy handedness at all IMO. 

I have a slow shave with the grain. Rinse the razor in hot water and you should be fine. Just takes some time to get used to, but once you do, I think it is the best shave going.


----------



## stealthwolf

I've been following mantic's video channel on youtube. I've been fairly light with the razor but it gets more difficult around the neck area for me.

I presume you mean DE rather than DA! :lol:


----------



## Ross

I find I get my better or really good shaves with 3 days of growth.


----------



## stealthwolf

I can't really shave more than once every three days so am okay on that.


----------



## stealthwolf

Derby blades have been very forgiving, so understand why it's a good starting point. 

Just tried an Astra blade and it's sharper. Have had a few nicks but nowhere near as bad as when I first started DE shaving.


----------



## Ross

My 58 Superspeed loaded with a Feather blades gives me a super close and smooth shave.


----------



## ajc347

I had my best shave in ages earlier today due to two recent product aquisitions, namely some DR Harris Arlington soap and some Trumpers Sandalwood Skin Food, being used with my Muhle r89 and a Gillete 7 o'clock sharp edge (yellow) blade. 

No cuts, no irritation and plenty of time available to enjoy the shave itself.


----------



## nope-mx5

I use Proraso shaving soap, Parker 22R and a badger brush.

Also got a good tip the other day:
Take a towel and put water on it, wring it out so it dont drip.
Pop it in the microwave for 30s-1minute.
Be careful when you take it out, it might be a bit too hot to put on your face immediately 

Works like a charm.

Thinking of getting the Merkur Futur soon though.

-n


----------



## Razzzle

Got a free £20 gift voucher from lovefilm for amazon so bought myself some bluebeards, will advise what happens once i've used it


----------



## stealthwolf

I used the 7 o'clock blades recently. No rash whatsoever. Guess the Derby and Astra blades weren't sharp enough and caused razor burn.

I've finally figured out how to make decent lather too.


----------



## Ross

I got a really good shave it he my 58 super speed loaded with a Gillete 7 o'clock blade:thumb:


----------



## Razzzle

Tried the bluebeards last night,

lathers up really well and smells nice, gave a smooth shave and you need a TINY amount for a massive lather - Think I will be sticking with this for a while


----------



## Ross

Any of you lads tried a vintage Gillette razor yet?I have 5 of them the two superspeeds and adjustable slim delivering some if not the best shaves of my life:thumb:


----------



## ajc347

I'm really getting on with Ball End Tech's at the moment and have a Flare Tip Rocket to try as well as a New on the way. :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG

gally said:


> Wet electric razor guys? Under £100?
> 
> I'd rather be using it in the shower and an electric razor suits my skin better, normal razors tear me to shreds, luckily I don't have heavy growth!


I've had my Philishave for 7 years now and it's never missed a beat even though it is used every day. Wait until Christmas when they're all half price to buy though!

I hate shaving , so I picked one that collects all the bits so I can walk round the house or whatever while shaving.


----------



## Adam D

Ross said:


> Any of you lads tried a vintage Gillette razor yet?I have 5 of them the two superspeeds and adjustable slim delivering some if not the best shaves of my life:thumb:


Hello Ross,

I have a slim, a superspeed, a fat boy and a super.

Of the four the slim gives the best shave IMO.

However, I have not used them for ages as I am loving my Merkur 34C HD. Maybe I should go through my stash again and pull my slim out.

Adam


----------



## stealthwolf

I tried the Shark SS blades last week. Horrendous. Worse than the Derby and Astra blades IMO. Loads of irritation. Massacre!

This week I went for Lord Platinum blades. Much better than the above blades. Still not as good as the Gillette 7 o'clock ones though.

I've also vastly improved my lathering. I wasn't using enough product and I used a small mug. I've now switched a latte mug similar to what mantic59 uses and it's made generating a lather much easier. I've also increased the time I take to load the brush and load upside down. I can now generate enough lather to fill the cup about 3/4.

Still can't face lather with the synthetic though.


----------



## Pezza4u

For the last few months I've been using a different oil, which I've not got on with at all. Can't remember the name but it's in a black bottle and I bought it from savers. Smelt like lemons, was horrid. I bought some King of Shaves oil last week, which I used previously and it is soooo much better.

I also tried my new soap for the first time yesterday and first impressions are good but not sure if I prefer it over cream yet. The lather wasn't as good and it sometimes felt like it was leaving my skin dry but I'll perserve with it and see how it goes.

What I do need to get is another brush, my one has a nice split down the handle now


----------



## stealthwolf

Which brush is it? How long have you had it for? Surprised the handle has split.

Loading and generating lather from soap is a bit different and people who move from creams to soaps tend to have more problems. Persevere. 

As for pre-shave oil, I used to use KoS before I bought a DE and it was fantastic. I'm now using AoS PSO and it's much thicker, almost like cooking oil. But applied sparingly and it seems to work okay. Used with wet hands on a wet face. 

Once I've got my technique reasonably stable, I'll try switching back to KoS and see how things fair.


----------



## PaulN

Thoughts on sample blades so far.

Derby Extra - Ok, Close but feel like im on the edge with them... 5-10
Gillette 7 O'Clock - Like these alot best shaves so far 9-10
Personna Platinum - Nice but not as close, ideal for a week day shave 6-10
Feather Blades - Nice close shave, couple of nicks 8-10
Astra Superior - Very similar to the Feathers 8-10

Iridium Super - ??
Wilkinson Sword - ??

So Far the Gillette 7 O'Clock Are way ahead.....


----------



## Pezza4u

I liked those Gillette 7 out of all of those but found the feathers were better for me so stuck to those. I might try the other Gillettes at some point though to see what they're like.



stealthwolf said:


> Which brush is it? How long have you had it for? Surprised the handle has split.


The Omega one that came with the cream, cheapy one with a plastic handle. Had it for 18 months now. I give it a good shake after rinsing it and let it dry naturally but obviously it's not made to last. Might go for a Vulfix one now.


----------



## Ross

I have been getting my best shaves with the Feather blades.


----------



## Estoril-5

Gillette 7s arebes for me,the israeli blades are alright too.


----------



## PaulN

Pezza4u said:


> I liked those Gillette 7 out of all of those but found the feathers were better for me so stuck to those. I might try the other Gillettes at some point though to see what they're like.
> 
> The Omega one that came with the cream, cheapy one with a plastic handle. Had it for 18 months now. I give it a good shake after rinsing it and let it dry naturally but obviously it's not made to last. Might go for a Vulfix one now.


Which are the feathers in mine still to try?


----------



## Pezza4u

Ross said:


> I have been getting my best shaves with the Feather blades.


They're very sharp on the first shave, I have to be careful. I actually find them better for the 2nd and 3rd shave though and then it gets replaced.



PaulN said:


> Which are the feathers in mine still to try?


I didn't sell the feathers in that sample pack I had. If you want to try one PM me your address and I'll send you one


----------



## Maggi200

Hmm I might have included a feathers blade to paul I can't remember? 

SO everyone knows how nice a chap paul is, he sent me a full pack of derby blades in the post in return, very much appreciated! I tried the 7o'clock at the weekend btw paul and it was alright, but I just didn't feel comfortable with it tbh

I'm in the market for a new soap chaps, recommend away!


----------



## PaulN

Pezza4u said:


> They're very sharp on the first shave, I have to be careful. I actually find them better for the 2nd and 3rd shave though and then it gets replaced.
> 
> I didn't sell the feathers in that sample pack I had. If you want to try one PM me your address and I'll send you one


If thats ok id love to try them. I really want to nail the best blade for me now.

Ill pm you buddy.


----------



## PaulN

maggi133 said:


> Hmm I might have included a feathers blade to paul I can't remember?
> 
> SO everyone knows how nice a chap paul is, he sent me a full pack of derby blades in the post in return, very much appreciated! I tried the 7o'clock at the weekend btw paul and it was alright, but I just didn't feel comfortable with it tbh
> 
> I'm in the market for a new soap chaps, recommend away!


Thanks mate, It was nothing and you kindly sent me all those blades so just returning the love. :thumb:

So far the 7 O'Clocks are the best for my baby soft skin.... lol


----------



## Ross

Tabac soap is really nice James.


----------



## Ross

Going to be trying these blades soon as the guys over in the States are raving about them http://connaughtshaving.com/perssu.html


----------



## Ross

The Personna medical prep blades came today so I had to try them out
Fairly impressed with them on my first shave fairly similar to a feather in all aspects,going to need another shave to really see what I think.


----------



## Razzzle

Still loving the bluebeards with my timor and Wilkinson sword


----------



## Pezza4u

Paul, sent a couple of feathers in the post today


----------



## stealthwolf

I went out tonight and had to get ready. Three days of no shaving (deliberate so I map the hair under my lips more accurately) and didn't want to use the Lords one again. I don't think it was as good as I first thought. Went back to 7 o'clocks. Very close shave. Still managed to get a few nicks and cuts but managed to stop it all with the alum block. No need for the styptic! No razor burn either. I've only got the Treet blades to try. 

I'm going to have to rethink how I attack my neck area. On any other blade, I need a minimum of 5 passes, along with blade buffing. But all of this causes rashes and nicks/cuts. With the 7o'clocks, I can get it done in 3 but still lots of cuts. 

My razor has a bumpy ride on my neck and this is causing problems with bleeding.


----------



## Ross

Used the Personna medical prep blades again today and they are much better on the second shave.


----------



## PaulN

Pezza4u said:


> Paul, sent a couple of feathers in the post today


Back in work today and 2 new blades waiting for me :thumb: Thats for that. Ill let you know how i get on.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Alzak

I do have problem with shaving for ages tried most of stuff on market cheap and the more expensive ones, but it looks like none of this works I do have very sensitive skin and get some spots after shaving help lads!! 
Any idea what I can try ??


----------



## Pezza4u

PaulN said:


> Back in work today and 2 new blades waiting for me :thumb: Thats for that. Ill let you know how i get on.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


No worries mate


----------



## xaddiction

Have any of you guys tried Proraso shaving cream??


----------



## ncd

xaddiction said:


> Have any of you guys tried Proraso shaving cream??


Yes I use it, gives a nice clean refreshing shave. The cream lasts absolutely ages to.


----------



## xaddiction

ncd said:


> Yes I use it, gives a nice clean refreshing shave. The cream lasts absolutely ages to.


I'm a big fan of it.

I love the taylors of old bond street creams too.

Have you tried them?


----------



## Franzpan

Can anyone recommend a good pre shave oil/balm preferably not to pricey as some are over £20. 

I'm using Edwin Jagger Sandalwood soap and Edwin Jagger DE89 razor with persona blades. Getting pretty decant shaves, some better than others, I'm hoping pre shave balm will add some more lubricity. Have just ordered a sample pack of blades so cant wait to try some of them.


----------



## Ross

Had a very good shave yesterday using my 1940's superspeed,Gillette 7 O Clock blade,Floid per shave gel and Tabac soap.Really close and smooth shave.


----------



## Ross

Franzpan said:


> Can anyone recommend a good pre shave oil/balm preferably not to pricey as some are over £20.
> 
> I'm using Edwin Jagger Sandalwood soap and Edwin Jagger DE89 razor with persona blades. Getting pretty decant shaves, some better than others, I'm hoping pre shave balm will add some more lubricity. Have just ordered a sample pack of blades so cant wait to try some of them.


FLOID SANDOLOR pre shave gel is very good they have stopped making it now but you can get some on Ebay:thumb:


----------



## Adam D

Franzpan said:


> Can anyone recommend a good pre shave oil/balm preferably not to pricey as some are over £20.
> 
> I'm using Edwin Jagger Sandalwood soap and Edwin Jagger DE89 razor with persona blades. Getting pretty decant shaves, some better than others, I'm hoping pre shave balm will add some more lubricity. Have just ordered a sample pack of blades so cant wait to try some of them.


I use the white Proraso pre/post sensitive stuff.

I find it helps soften my whiskers a little and adds to the overall quality of the shave and it isn't too expensive either.

Connaught Shaving sell it.


----------



## AndyNI

Just got myself one of the Replaceable blade straight razors today, looking forward to giving it a try out later. I would like to try and work my way up to a proper straight blade razor, so goin to use this as a cheap stepping stone hopefully.


----------



## PaulN

Update on sample blades:

Derby Extra - Ok, Close but feel like im on the edge with them... 5-10
Gillette 7 O'Clock - Like these alot best shaves so far 9-10
Personna Platinum - Nice but not as close, ideal for a week day shave 6-10
Feather Blades - Nice close shave, couple of nicks 8-10
Astra Superior - Very similar to the Feathers 8-10
Wilkinson Sword - Ok, Not the closest shave plus a few nicks 5-10

Iridium Super - ??

So Far the Gillette 7 O'Clock still Top.


----------



## Gruffs

Alzak said:


> I do have problem with shaving for ages tried most of stuff on market cheap and the more expensive ones, but it looks like none of this works I do have very sensitive skin and get some spots after shaving help lads!!
> Any idea what I can try ??


Hi Alzak,

I have coarse, thick stubble and very sensative skin. Shaving used to be a chore and very painful.

This is my process.

1) Wet my face with water as hot as i can bear.
2) Using a brush, i lather up some Maca Root Shave cream from Bodyshop (in the lid of the pot) and apply to the face (make sure the lather is hot and wet)
3) I use a king of shaves Azor. It takes some care as it is easy to miss details with it. But, crucially, the flexible neck and the angle of the razor actively prevent you from pressing the razor into the skin which is the key to avoiding irritation. Use short strokes and rinse often, do not allow the razor to clog or become dry.

If the lather dries, wet the brush and re-lather your face. The key is a wet loose lather rather than a thick, heavy one. Keep the lather warm too.

I have gone from a twice a week shaver (having to plan for special occasions to avoid shaving rash) to every day with no bother.


----------



## PaulN

Im progressing nicely.

Ive now moved over to using my DE Mekur 34C during the week and the EJ Chatsworth for the weekend.

I want a cheap brush now just for the week that will need little care and ill just try different cream and soap options till i get a quick solution.

Not sure if using the Merkur during the week is diluting the pleasure of a relaxed shave at the weekend but im actually enjoying a week day shave.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Gruffs

Paul.

I got my brush and the afore mentioned Maca root shave cream at Bodyshop (send the missus in) and i cannot fault it. The cream is in a tub and i lather up the brush in the lid of the tub.

When i'm finished, i wash it out and screw it back on. For £4 what have you got to lose?


----------



## PaulN

Gruffs said:


> Paul.
> 
> I got my brush and the afore mentioned Maca root shave cream at Bodyshop (send the missus in) and i cannot fault it. The cream is in a tub and i lather up the brush in the lid of the tub.
> 
> When i'm finished, i wash it out and screw it back on. For £4 what have you got to lose?


Hi,

Pulled my finger out and placed a small order at Connaught Shaving after posting this.

Omega Brush, Gillette 7 O'Clock Sharp Edge blades and Styptic Pencil.

I bought a new Edwin Jagger shaver, brush and stand last week but its too nice to not clean and look after during the week....

Just looking at a few vintage razors now... Not again.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Jeffers01

PaulN said:


> Im progressing nicely.
> 
> Ive now moved over to using my DE Mekur 34C during the week and the EJ Chatsworth for the weekend.
> 
> I want a cheap brush now just for the week that will need little care and ill just try different cream and soap options till i get a quick solution.
> 
> Not sure if using the Merkur during the week is diluting the pleasure of a relaxed shave at the weekend but im actually enjoying a week day shave.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


PaulN!!!!!!! Come on, be serious. You are surely not buying separate weekday/weekend kit!!! That makes you top of the Geek tree :lol:


----------



## PaulN

Jeffers01 said:


> PaulN!!!!!!! Come on, be serious. You are surely not buying separate weekday/weekend kit!!! That makes you top of the Geek tree :lol:


I think geeks harsh...... Anal probably sums it up better!

I have no witty reply other than that. :wall:


----------



## Ross

Gone mad on vintage Gillette's again won on the bay today a Red tipped Superspeed,Black handled Superspeed and a fat handled Tech:thumb: Really looking forward to the Red tip as its meant to be a very good razor and hard to find.


----------



## PaulN

Ross said:


> Gone mad on vintage Gillette's again won on the bay today a Red tipped Superspeed,Black handled Superspeed and a fat handled Tech:thumb: Really looking forward to the Red tip as its meant to be a very good razor and hard to find.


Need to speak to you about vintages mate. Ill PM you in a bit.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## PaulN

I can see this becoming more expensive!






A nice collection here, i think it helps with identifying Gillettes.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Ross

I got my Red tipped Superspeed razor today loaded it with an Iridium Super blade and it went through 5 days of growth like a hot knife through butter very near a 0ne pass shave,need another against the grain and then another for touch ups.
I got a really close,smooth and comfortable shave with the Red tip which is heavier than my other Superspeeds and has a really nice weight and balance so I can see this becoming my go to razor:thumb:


----------



## Z Benjamin Z

Hey im 21 and im having a bit of trouble in this department, everytime i have a shave i end up getting well basically acne under my chin/neck, my girlfriend is a beauty threapist and she recommened me to use and espa shave mud this worked until it ran out and she moved jobs and no longer uses that product soi cant get hold of it. I generally just leave me beard to grow for about 2 weeks then trim using a beard trimmer to avoid rash but still get it sometimes. Obviously its nice to have a fresh look on nice occasions so id like to invest in something that would help avoid the fanny rash on the face syndrome. I have a fusion it tugs like hell when i shave usually i trim down as short as possible then razor it with the shaving co lather and brush, iv got one of them rubber blade 'sharpeners/cleaners' too which helps a bit. 
Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## ncd

Z Benjamin Z said:


> Hey im 21 and im having a bit of trouble in this department, everytime i have a shave i end up getting well basically acne under my chin/neck, my girlfriend is a beauty threapist and she recommened me to use and espa shave mud this worked until it ran out and she moved jobs and no longer uses that product soi cant get hold of it. I generally just leave me beard to grow for about 2 weeks then trim using a beard trimmer to avoid rash but still get it sometimes. Obviously its nice to have a fresh look on nice occasions so id like to invest in something that would help avoid the fanny rash on the face syndrome. I have a fusion it tugs like hell when i shave usually i trim down as short as possible then razor it with the shaving co lather and brush, iv got one of them rubber blade 'sharpeners/cleaners' too which helps a bit.
> Thanks in advance guys.


What time of the day are you shaving? If it's 1st thing in the morning, you may need to give your skin a little while to `wake up'. Sound silly but makes a big difference for me. Also try a face wash with tea tree oil in it and maybe an aftershave balm once you finished shaving. Another thing to try is an alum block, which you can get cheaper from Holland & Barrett/Superdrug/Boots. They are sold as a `Crystal Deodorant', but it is exactly the same stuff as the Alum blocks sold by shaving companies. Alum is a great astringent which may help. Just run it under cold water then rub on your skin. Follow by a balm, Nivea sensitive or something similar. Hope this helps.


----------



## Z Benjamin Z

Ok I shave at night after a shower thats if I wet shave haven't had one for ages. Right il have a look this weekend for the alum thing. Will a different razor help as I think that the problem is that the razor clogs up easily because it has too many blades too close together.


----------



## Adam D

Z Benjamin Z said:


> Hey im 21 and im having a bit of trouble in this department, everytime i have a shave i end up getting well basically acne under my chin/neck, my girlfriend is a beauty threapist and she recommened me to use and espa shave mud this worked until it ran out and she moved jobs and no longer uses that product soi cant get hold of it. I generally just leave me beard to grow for about 2 weeks then trim using a beard trimmer to avoid rash but still get it sometimes. Obviously its nice to have a fresh look on nice occasions so id like to invest in something that would help avoid the fanny rash on the face syndrome. I have a fusion it tugs like hell when i shave usually i trim down as short as possible then razor it with the shaving co lather and brush, iv got one of them rubber blade 'sharpeners/cleaners' too which helps a bit.
> Thanks in advance guys.


Ditching the fusion is going to help in the first place mate!

Also shaving a bit more regularly will also help I reckon as it will get your skin used to it and toughen it up as such.

I know myself that under the chin/neck is a sensitive area and it helps to have a really good look at the way your stubble grows down there and make sure that when you do shave you are going with the grain rather than against it as that is a sure fire way to skin problems.

Have you tried switching down to the old gillette sensor? They had fewer blades and I reckon they did not cause as much irritation to sensitive skin. Do you fancy going down the DE shaving route? It requires an initial outlay and relearning your shaving technique, but I reckon it is worth it


----------



## Z Benjamin Z

Erm ok my dad has an old gillette with a metal handle, just two blades looks nothing like the ones they are selling now. Erm iv never heard of a DE il have a quick look. I don't mind starting again as I really haven't hardly started : ) 
I generally lather up go downwards all the time ad I get less 'pull' lather again to get missed bits.


----------



## Adam D

Z Benjamin Z said:


> Ok I shave at night after a shower thats if I wet shave haven't had one for ages. Right il have a look this weekend for the alum thing. Will a different razor help as I think that the problem is that the razor clogs up easily because it has too many blades too close together.


What's your pre-shave routine like? You need to try and soften those bristles before you attack them with a razor blade and warm water is your friend 

I shave in the morning and my pre-shave routine starts when I get in the shower when I wet my bristles and wash them with soap and leave that on whilst I wash the rest of me and then when I get out of the shower I dry everything apart from my whiskers and then I get into my shaving routine.


----------



## Z Benjamin Z

Well I don't really have one just trim my bead when people start to say it's long and my girlfriend complains lol. I can't remember when I last wet shaved but il would get out the shower and put the shaving co lather on with a brush then shave and wash off and moisturise.


----------



## Z Benjamin Z

Do the de razors take stanley blades?? : ) any recommendations for me iv read a bit more on this thread it's huge and there's alot on what I thought was a small subject lol. If I get one il get the sample pack of blades.


----------



## Adam D

Z Benjamin Z said:


> Well I don't really have one just trim my bead when people start to say it's long and my girlfriend complains lol. I can't remember when I last wet shaved but il would get out the shower and put the shaving co lather on with a brush then shave and wash off and moisturise.


Have a look at this thread:

http://www.theshavingroom.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?tid=3328

Buy the necessary stuff, take your time and, fingers crossed, have better skin


----------



## Ross

I am in love with the Red tip another superb very close and comfortable shave with little effort:thumb:


----------



## PaulN

Has anyone got any Iridium Super Blades so i could try again?

Had them in the sample pack but cant remember what they were like.... Ill return the favour with some derby blades.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Ryan_W

I'm looking at moving over from my Mach 3 Fusion to a DE razor.

Are they really that much better?! The pack of 3 blades for under a tenner definitely appeal to me! 

I shave everyday, so a good shave is most important to me.


----------



## PaulN

It will be closer if you prepare more. you will also need to take more care when shaving.

Youll get a pack of 12 blades for £3 ish


----------



## Ryan_W

I just shower first then splash hot water on my face, then use Gilette Mach 3 Fusion gel.
I've been using Sisley Sisleÿum For Men over the past couple of months and its's definitely helped with shaving rash and general skin condition.....


----------



## Ross

I really do love my red tip superspeed,three days of stubble it went through with ease actually got a perfectly decent 1 pass shave but needed another two passes just get it really close:thumb:


----------



## Adam D

I bought a Merkur 39C last week and I have been using it a Polsilver blade and it really does deliver a great shave.

I find nowadays that I prefer a razor with a bit of heft to it rather than a light one.

I will be shaving with it tomorrow and this time I have put a Feather blade in it. Apparently this is supposed to be a great combination, so let's see how I get on with it.


----------



## Ross

No doubt the Merkur 39Cis a fine razor but it just seems to give me a lot of irritation and redness.


----------



## Adam D

Ross said:


> No doubt the Merkur 39Cis a fine razor but it just seems to give me a lot of irritation and redness.


I did a search in this thread and I saw that you had been interested in buying a 39C and you obviously did buy one.

It is a razor that seems to polarise opinions.

I used mine for the first time last Sunday and the first pass took off loads of my 3 days growth, more so than any other razor I have tried.

I love the weight of it as well. It must be similar in weight to my Mergress XL.

Let's see how I get on tomorrow with the Feather in it


----------



## ksm1985

im still gettin trapped hairs, its really getting on my ****in nerves now,



Ryan_W said:


> I've been using Sisley Sisleÿum For Men over the past couple of months and its's definitely helped with shaving rash and general skin condition.....


i should hope so too at £150 for 50ml ! :lol:


----------



## Adam D

Well I used the 39C with a Feather and they gave me a very close shave, maybe a bit _too_ close around my Adam's apple though as I ended up with some irritation there which took all morning to go away. I think that I am going to have to be ultra careful in that area.

I also used some Cella soap for the first time. Now I remember buying this last Christmas and being a bit put off by the almond scent to it, but I decided to give it a whirl this morning and it performed very well - it lathered up easily and helped to deliver a damn fine shave (apart from the Adam's apple as noted above).


----------



## Z Benjamin Z

Jus thought I'd update u guys on my shaving cause I'm bored. Bought a de razor a Parker one and a shavette which I'm using more than the DE so far I started with the shavette and finished the difficult Adams apple and a under left and right of my neck. Getting a few nicks to start but I'm not bothered as I'm a carpenter so it's fine lol (wish my chisels were this sharp!).


----------



## PaulN

Hi All,

Got a nice little Vintage Razor for sale on here. Ideal introduction to both Safety Razors and Vintage ones.

Vintage Gillette English-made Ball End Handle Tech from around the 1950s

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Ross

I used my Black handled Superspeed for the first this morning loaded with a BIC blade and it gave me a really good shave,pretty mild razor but it has left a really smooth and close shave:thumb:


----------



## Ibi_TME

Im looking for new blades for my DE razor

what would you guys recommend?

Im currently using Derby ones

thanks


----------



## Ross

Iridium Super blade's but the stopped making them for some reason.


----------



## PaulN

Ross said:


> Iridium Super blade's but the stopped making them for some reason.


Ross Any chance of a cheeky sample for these? I want to finish my review of samples and seem to have missed these off......

Btw cant my re-plated uk Red tip and 40s back late last week from Dave. Stunning finish. :argie:


----------



## Adam D

Ross said:


> Iridium Super blade's but the stopped making them for some reason.


There are some blades on the market called Posilver and they are produced at the same factory as the legendary Iridium Super blades.

I have tried one of them and it was easily comparable to them, maybe even slightly better.

Anyway, the only place that sells them is in the US, but let's hope someone in the UK starts stocking them soon as I would certainly buy more of them.


----------



## stealthwolf

I've worked my way through most of my blade sample pack. 

Derby - reasonable shave. Nothing special but no burn or nicks now. 
Astra - sharper than the Derby but again, nothing special. 
Shark - horrendous. 
Lords - on par with the Astra I reckon
Treet - an excellent blade, very underrated. My go-to blade if I want a quick, hassle-free shave. 
Wilkinsons - very sharp so very close shave. A few nicks because of its sharpness. 
Gillette 7 o'clocks - my fave sharp blade. Better than the Wilkinsons. 

I've ordered some Personna Red and Medical prep, and some Feathers. Will see how it goes. Still using the merkur 36c and can't fault it yet. I've also completely stopped using a preshave oil as I found this was causing the blade to skip across the skin. Still rockin' the GFT sandalwood soap. My men-u premier brush has softened a little and means I can now face lather - something that I couldn't do before. The edwin jaegger post shave lotion is awesome. Instantly soothes any irritation or burn. And the alum block still canes like hell over any nicks or cuts. Thankfully it's become very infrequent.


----------



## PaulN

Used my replated Gillette Red Tip with Gillette 7 O'Clock Sharpe Edge at the weekend, very nice, easy to understand why its got a large following.

Im also using my Gillette Flair Tip as a week day shaver, no dramas no nicks. :thumb:

Just got my super speed 40s to try......


----------



## Ross

Told you Paul


----------



## Lewisredfern001

Gents a little update on DE shaving from me

I started with a boots 3.99 razor but ditched the blades instantly for wilkinson sword ones, along with wilikinson sword brush a blue tub of shaving cream, I enjoyed the grooming and decided to order some new bits.

I purchased a parker 99R and coupled with the Wilkinson sword blades its great and now im used to it I love my razor choice also (at first i obviously didn't have the angle correct!). With this in mind I decided to change it up a little bit more. 
I purchased tabac shave cream, which is nice but id maybe prefer a more 'aftershave' type smell to it. Also I use the real shaving co oil under it; I find this very thick but does help with a nice shave.

I then took the plunge and ordered the below which are hopefully going to arrive next week, any reviews on the below would be great, I haven't looked to much yet! Was just a good price on them:
50 Gillette green super stainless 7 o clock
10 Gillette yellow sharp edge 7 o clock
25 Gillete blue super platinum 7 o clock
10 Derby extra stainless
25 Feather blacks
and
Omega 80056 boar bristle which I hope is an upgrade from my asda wilkinsons one. But i do plan a very nice one in the new year.

Also a cheeky couple of bargains from the states:









I have them with me tonight at work and plan to clean them up ready for sterilising on my days off, not sure if they're worth anything but if I said they were £30 posted to my door so £10 does that sound ok? Im not too fused on the one with the black tip but I may keep it and get a nice case for them. Or make a little package up for a chrimbo pressie to my brother.

thanks


----------



## PaulN

So how much did you get that little lot for? Red tip, flair tip and I'm guessing super speed black tip.


----------



## Lewisredfern001

The blades and brush I think we're £38 delivered and all 3 razors where £30 delivered. I fancy a nice little case to Keep it all in now. I used the red tip with a wilkinson blade in this morning and it was a nice shave, no effort needed with the angle. There are all however a little short. I do fancy an adjustable next and it's payday friday. Although I feel I need to buy some more detailing gear 1st. Like the whole auto finesse range!


----------



## Pezza4u

Could be a good starter kit here?

*Click Me*


----------



## PaulN

Pezza4u said:


> Could be a good starter kit here?
> 
> *Click Me*


Im going to buy this!!!!!!


----------



## Pezza4u

The razor is worth at least £10 (+p&p) on it's own so I might buy it as a travel kit.


----------



## PaulN

Pezza4u said:


> The razor is worth at least £10 (+p&p) on it's own so I might buy it as a travel kit.


Sold out and i wasnt registering too......... Your not linked with KGB are you? lol


----------



## Pezza4u

PaulN said:


> Sold out and i wasnt registering too......... Your not linked with KGB are you? lol


lol, no mate I'm not. I just happened to notice it last night when looking at another deal. Are you sure it's sold out as when I click buy it takes me to the payment stage?


----------



## PaulN

Pezza4u said:


> lol, no mate I'm not. I just happened to notice it last night when looking at another deal. Are you sure it's sold out as when I click buy it takes me to the payment stage?


yep payment stage bums out.......


----------



## Ross

I had a very good shave with my 39C last night,only works for me when I have 4+ days growth.


----------



## stealthwolf

I used Feathers for a week. 

First shave - practically sliced my face off. Very sharp. No razor burn but a lot of nicks/cuts - including in places where I never had them eg cheeks. But very smooth - practically BBS. Second shave was crap. Blade felt more blunt and I couldn't achieve BBS. Got CCS but it was at the expense of razor burn. Third shave had to be abandoned because it was so crap. My 7 o'clock gives 90% of the result with 50% of the aggressiveness. It also gives three excellent shaves per blade. 

Moved on to Personna surgical Prep stuff. Very aggressive - sliced a thin layer of skin off my knuckle when I was manouvering it around the fingers I was using to keep the skin taut. Hated the first shave. Second and third were much better. Could be a contender for my fave blade if I get the hang of it.


----------



## Davemm

well ive just spent the last two days reading this huge and informative thread. 

really cant make my mind up about chaning to a DE razor from the usual gillete rubbish. dont mind paying the money, just a little worried that i wont get along with the razor. 
also is it worth spending the extra and going for the merkur futur ?

any help on this would be great.


----------



## The Cueball

Davemm said:


> well ive just spent the last two days reading this huge and informative thread.
> 
> really cant make my mind up about chaning to a DE razor from the usual gillete rubbish. dont mind paying the money, just a little worried that i wont get along with the razor.
> also is it worth spending the extra and going for the merkur futur ?
> 
> any help on this would be great.


do it!!!!

it will take a while for your technique and face to change, anything from a couple of shaves to a month....but it is sooooo worth it!!!!

I love my merkur too :argie:

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## CARLTON

Myt give this ago to, sounds like good stuff.


----------



## Davemm

Is it worth having an adjustable like the futur? 

Understand the technique will have to change but that's not a problem. Just don't want to hack my face to bits. But it seems easy enough from all the posts in here.


----------



## The Cueball

Davemm said:


> Is it worth having an adjustable like the futur?
> 
> Understand the technique will have to change but that's not a problem. Just don't want to hack my face to bits. But it seems easy enough from all the posts in here.


I wouldn't say I use the adjustment that much tbh...but I guess it's nice to have! 

it is easy, once you get used to it....but still best not to rush IMO...

:thumb:


----------



## Davemm

Can see the bank balance getting another hit. 
But I'm out of blades for my fusion anyhow so that's a tenner towards it all.


----------



## PaulN

The Cueball said:


> I wouldn't say I use the adjustment that much tbh...but I guess it's nice to have!
> 
> it is easy, once you get used to it....but still best not to rush IMO...
> 
> :thumb:


I dont like the look of any modern adjustables hence why i went vintage. I think once your dialed you hardly need to adjust anyway.

I had to shave (pardon the pun) some time off my routine yesterday morning as i got up late. Im glad i wasnt starting off or id have been cut to ribbons..... :lol:


----------



## The Cueball

PaulN said:


> I dont like the look of any modern adjustables hence why i went vintage. I think once your dialed you hardly need to adjust anyway.
> 
> I had to shave (pardon the pun) some time off my routine yesterday morning as i got up late. Im glad i wasnt starting off or id have been cut to ribbons..... :lol:


When I got the Merkur...I had it at the "lowest" setting to get used to it...

After a few months, I dialled in some more blade, and it's been like that for ages now....don't feel like I need to hunt for any more blade etc...

that could have been a sore one! :lol: mind you, once you get into the swing of things, I think you could shave just as fast as with a new razor.....

:thumb:


----------



## Estoril-5

im still on my sample pack, the only two blades i really liked were the gillette 7 oclocks and the Isralei blades, all the rest were no good including the merkur and the wilkinsons.

so i went out and bought the gillete 7 o clocks, the yellow pack, the blue pack and the green pack.

and im shaving soo much better again!

one thing is that i have just bought Proraso sensitive shaving cream (in the pot) and i find it really hard to lather up. Any advice on this.

Also i bought the Proraso Pre/Post sensitive shave balm/cream, when i apply this my face seems to go rubbery. Is this supposed to happen?


----------



## The Cueball

I don't use the cream you have...but I find less is more! (a bit like wax)

I put a tiny bit of my cream in my bowl... drench my brush in water...then give it a good lather in the bowl...

I then brush onto my face like a paintbrush (i.e. up and down, not in a circle) and I am quite aggresive with this as well...

For my 2nd shave, I find that I sometimes need even more water, but no more product...

I hope that helps..

:thumb:


----------



## PaulN

The Cueball said:


> I don't use the cream you have...but I find less is more! (a bit like wax)
> 
> I put a tiny bit of my cream in my bowl... drench my brush in water...then give it a good lather in the bowl...
> 
> I then brush onto my face like a paintbrush (i.e. up and down, not in a circle) and I am quite aggresive with this as well...
> 
> For my 2nd shave, I find that I sometimes need even more water, but no more product...
> 
> I hope that helps..
> 
> :thumb:


Funny i find i need more cream to get a good lather. Agree about adding little more water each shave / path / set (not sure what to call it.)


----------



## Adam D

PaulN said:


> Funny i find i need more cream to get a good lather. Agree about adding little more water each shave / path / set (not sure what to call it.)


The equivalent word in shaving is "pass"


----------



## Razzzle

Moved onto using a dovo shavette, takes longer and you have to take care  but I get a lot better shave with that than I do with my DE


----------



## Davemm

still havent made the decision yet  

really struggling on the plus side until i do theres no more shaving lol


----------



## xaddiction

Davemm said:


> still havent made the decision yet
> 
> really struggling on the plus side until i do theres no more shaving lol


Just do it!

I was thinking along the same lines when I first got into the whole DE thing. Will I be able to do it, will I give myself an accidental skin graft etc... I also had similar thoughts about buying my rotary buffer, the usual am I gonna be able to get to grips with it, am I gonna ruin my paint work etc... But once you learn, master the technique and try out a few products you'll be laughing at the thought of using cartridge razors.

Changing to DE razors cost a bit to set up when you have to purchase a razor, blades, decent brush, a pot of shaving cream, and an alum block. But after that you're away.

Have a look on http://badgerandblade.com/ there's loads of really useful info on there.

Just don't blame me if you end up really into it and spending hundreds on top end kit. 

Ian


----------



## Ross

Ian they won't blame you they will blame me


----------



## Ross

I had another really good shave with my 39C:thumb:


----------



## Ross

Thinking about getting this brush  http://www.shaving-shack.com/kent-bk8-silver-tip-badger-shaving-brush-white.html


----------



## Davemm

how does this look to get started with ?

Merkur HD

10 gillete 7 o'clock blades

Vulfix 660 brush

wool fat soap

they are also doing a 10% off offer

i will probably order a pack of sample blades from elseware also, any other sugestions are more thn welcome.


----------



## Ross

Nice kit Dave but I would go for this brush instead http://www.shaving-shack.com/kent-blk2_pure-grey-badger-shaving-brush-black.html
I have it and its very good.


----------



## LaugarShabz

Best combo imho,
Merkur Futur or merkur vision
Gft Rose shaving cream (defo not soap) or loccitane en province triple milled shaving soap (defo not the cream)
Cheapy wilkinson sword brush from asda
And simply the best double edge razor blades. Gillete 7 o clock super platinum blades from India. Smooth and sharp and fantastic!


----------



## Davemm

will have a look a the brush, is it worth the extra ?

also what about the soap? not to sure on that tbh.

also the gillete blades i can get in a sample pack so may change those for something else on the free gift list at there is quite a choice


----------



## Ross

Its worth the extra and the soap is one of the finest going.


----------



## Davemm

so much for trying to keep this cheap. 

not sure on the brush as its taking it above the 70 quid limit i was trying to kep to.


----------



## PaulN

You wouldn't deny you first born child a wonderful gift and therefore a wonderful Christmas would you?

No... So why do it to yourself..... Spend the extra lol


----------



## Davemm

im also tempted by a different soap, any cheaper suggestions from that site ?


----------



## Ross

http://www.shaving-shack.com/tabac-shaving-soap-bowl-125g.html


----------



## Davemm

brush 1

brush 2

which brush is better?


----------



## PaulN

Used my Fatboy with the Personna Blades Cuey kindly gave me. :wave:

Had the Razor on Cut level 6 which is one up from using the Gillette 7 O'Clocks. Worked really well will try the same blades with the RedTip too.


----------



## PaulN

A little old school Razor for anyone interested. :argie:

Vintage Wilkinson Sword Razor










Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Ross

PaulN said:


> Used my Fatboy with the Personna Blades Cuey kindly gave me. :wave:
> 
> Had the Razor on Cut level 6 which is one up from using the Gillette 7 O'Clocks. Worked really well will try the same blades with the RedTip too.


I still owe you an Iridium blade Paul I will get that sent ASAP:thumb:


----------



## Ross

Used my Mitchell's wool fat soap last night for the first time in ages and I have forgotten how good it is:thumb:


----------



## PaulN

Ross said:


> I still owe you an Iridium blade Paul I will get that sent ASAP:thumb:


lol No worries buddy,

You still got my address?


----------



## Davemm

Ross said:


> Used my Mitchell's wool fat soap last night for the first time in ages and I have forgotten how good it is:thumb:


Just waiting on my parcel to turn up. Getting quite nervous haha


----------



## PaulN

Davemm said:


> Just waiting on my parcel to turn up. Getting quite nervous haha


Photos please when it does :thumb:


----------



## Davemm

Will do! 
Got a little carried away and ordered an extra cream to oops


----------



## Ross

Davemm said:


> Will do!
> Got a little carried away and ordered an extra cream to oops


Thats just the start mate:lol:


----------



## Ross

PaulN said:


> lol No worries buddy,
> 
> You still got my address?


I do yeah been working like a nutter lately but I will get it sent when I can:thumb:


----------



## Davemm

Well its turned up, will get some pictures up later if i havent died from blood loss.

really like the smell of the razorock classic cream. really sweet, like cake/marzipan. think the wool fat will grow on me but its just a pleasent smell that not overly strong.


----------



## Ross

Is it the ceramic bowl?


----------



## Davemm

Ross said:


> Is it the ceramic bowl?


yes i went for that one. why ?


----------



## Ross

Just wondering,I am nearly out of my MWF so I am going to order the ceramic bowl too.


----------



## Davemm

the soap puck doesnt fit the bowl very well, and can see the slightest knock breaking it


----------



## Ross

What brush did you go for?


----------



## Davemm

ended up with the kent one that you pointed me to, feels very nice and feels about the right size. 

now just to try the actual razor, am going to use a gillette 7 o'clock and see how i get on


----------



## Ross

Take it easy and you should be fine.


----------



## Ross

What razor do you have?


----------



## Davemm

Well, that was certainly a lot less scary than i was expecting. no cuts no blood spots just a nice clean shave, not 100% but certainly as good at the gilette fusion i normally use!

Prep was shower, hot water splashed on the face and then some shave oil. Finished up with a good thick lather of Mitchells wool fat 

As promised heres the pics;



























This ones for you Ross









very happy and seems like a good investment, just need to get a sample pack of blades and possibly an alum block not sure if thats needed though


----------



## Razzzle

ive got a load of blades I dont use any more mate I can drop you a couple of each in the post if you want as i've settled on a blade now and bought a shed load of em


----------



## Davemm

Thats a very generous offer, out of curoisity what blades have you settled on ?


----------



## Razzzle

these: http://connaughtshaving.com/wilks.html

Daz.


----------



## Razzzle

they are nice in my dovo


----------



## Davemm

look to be a good price to! quite looking forward to trying different blades.


----------



## Lewisredfern001

Have a look in my sale thread bud. I have loads of spare blades. All good ones aswell


----------



## Razzzle

Davemm said:


> look to be a good price to! quite looking forward to trying different blades.


well pm me oyur addy and ill post some out in the week


----------



## Ross

I used my Red tip again today and it has to be my favorite razor,a near perfect blend of aggressiveness and being fairly mild at the same time:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

well it's December now, so I'm finished shaving this year!! woo hoo!!!!


----------



## Lewisredfern001

silvertip and gillette yellow blade provided me with a very nice shave today. prefer it over my parker. vintage is best!!! still got some other combos to try out tho


----------



## Ross

Get yourself a Red tip:thumb:


----------



## Ross

Has anybody tried the Bluebeards revenge cream?Seems to be getting lots of good reviews 
http://www.shaving-shack.com/the-bluebeards-revenge-luxury-shaving-cream-180ml.html


----------



## Razzzle

yeah I use that one ross along with a taylors cream, its unscented and is really nice to be fair.

Works as well if you use it exclusively, I did until I bought a new cream and it does slow down hair growth


----------



## Ross

I might get a tub soon,this DE shaving once under your skin gets expensive fast :lol:


----------



## PaulN

Using the Gillette Flair Tip with Seven O'Clocks and its a mashing weekday shave....

Mother-in-laws just ordered me a brush stand for christmas that will be the 3rd though!


----------



## Lewisredfern001

Ross said:


> Get yourself a Red tip:thumb:


ive got one also! you recommend it with a gillette yellow then?


----------



## sidewalkdances

Ross said:


> Has anybody tried the Bluebeards revenge cream?Seems to be getting lots of good reviews
> http://www.shaving-shack.com/the-bluebeards-revenge-luxury-shaving-cream-180ml.html


I didn't like it very much. Mitchells Wool Fat is my favourite!


----------



## puckacostello

I would like to start DE shaving myself but have a few questions.. 

I have 3 moles in a line on my face and worried about catching them with a DE? they dont protrude but you can feel them slightly if you where to run your finger over them.

Never had a problem with disposables or cartridge? razors before.

anyone had any experiance?

and what would you recommend to get me started ?

thanks in advance, 

shaun


----------



## Ross

Lewisredfern001 said:


> ive got one also! you recommend it with a gillette yellow then?


Yeah that blades works well,I love my Red tip:thumb:


----------



## Guest

sidewalkdances said:


> I didn't like it very much. Mitchells Wool Fat is my favourite!


Just decided to order some of this out as I've not tried a soap before.


----------



## Ross

BareFacedGeek said:


> Just decided to order some of this out as I've not tried a soap before.


Its a really nice soap:thumb:


----------



## ryanuk

Got me a new shaver and soap from the girlfriend


----------



## Davemm

WHat soap is it ? 
Still currently using those blades and seem to be getting on very well with them, need to try some others though.


----------



## Razzzle

forgot to post you a selection of blades mate, will go and do it now before I forget again, should be with you soon hopefully.

Daz.


----------



## ryanuk

This is the soap mate http://connaughtshaving.com/conkbowl.html Meant to be very good.


----------



## Davemm

yer seems to have a few followers, i very nearly ordered some but ended up with razorock and mitchells wool fat. i keep reaching for the wool fat at the moment. 


razzle i had completly forgotten myself, thankyou again though.


----------



## Ross

The MWF is a very nice soap.


----------



## Davemm

yes it does seem to add a little something to the skin.

had a very nice shave last night, ready for xmas. To anyone who is thinking of going down this route then its well worth it and touch wood so far no blood ! (probably cursed my self now)


----------



## Ross

The lanolin in it is a great moisturizer.


----------



## Davemm

just find it can be a little tempermental to lather sometimes, seem to get best results doing it in my hand.


----------



## Ross

Soak it in warm water for a few minutes:thumb:


----------



## Davemm

i have been, normally leave it in the bowl while i shower, then load it very well. think it may be tht the brush is a little soft


----------



## Razzzle

ever get a pot of bluebeards ross?


----------



## Ross

Razzzle said:


> ever get a pot of bluebeards ross?


Not yet,the amount of stuff I have I don't need to buy anything for months:lol:


----------



## Ross

:argie:

http://connaughtshaving.com/ikon.html


----------



## Davemm

That things a monster !!!


----------



## Matt.

These past few weeks i've suffered really bad with shaving rash.


----------



## Ross

Matt. said:


> These past few weeks i've suffered really bad with shaving rash.


http://www.sesderma.co.uk/shaving-rash.htm


----------



## Pezza4u

I got a badgers hair brush for Xmas, which I used for the first time last night. I have to say my first experience has been disappointing. I rinsed it before using but it shed so much that the soap and my face was covered!! Is this normal? 

My cheap Omega brush only lost 2 or 3 bristles per shave but the badgers was nicer to lather with.


----------



## PaulN

Pezza4u said:


> I got a badgers hair brush for Xmas, which I used for the first time last night. I have to say my first experience has been disappointing. I rinsed it before using but it shed so much that the soap and my face was covered!! Is this normal?
> 
> My cheap Omega brush only lost 2 or 3 bristles per shave but the badgers was nicer to lather with.


Which make is it, and what grade? My Edwin Jagger hardly lost any bristles to begin with and looks as good as it did 12 months ago. Ever few weeks i wash mine with shampoo too.

The Omega Brushes are really good for the price but badger is much nicer to use.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Pezza4u

It's this one Paul - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Escali-100%...1_2?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1325587354&sr=1-2

Having read some of the reviews someone else also mentions it so maybe it will improve with use.


----------



## PaulN

Well theres 3 grades and thats the entry level. Theres Pure, Best and Silver Tip.

Im sure it will settle down though.


----------



## Pezza4u

Yes I know it's an entry level brush but I wasn't expecting about 40 odd bristles to fall out on the first go!


----------



## PaulN

Pezza4u said:


> Yes I know it's an entry level brush but I wasn't expecting about 40 odd bristles to fall out on the first go!


lol Calm down dear...... Im sure it will be fine after a few uses.


----------



## Guest

Ross said:


> :argie:
> 
> http://connaughtshaving.com/ikon.html


Is that a razor or a sledge hammer? I think I'd instinctively duck every time that came near me


----------



## Guest

Loving the MWF atm :thumb: It's very moisturising - I'm starting to think I could actually do without an oil to prep the skin beforehand.


----------



## Pezza4u

PaulN said:


> lol Calm down dear...... Im sure it will be fine after a few uses.


:lol: I'm sure it will :thumb:


----------



## Ross

BareFacedGeek said:


> Loving the MWF atm :thumb: It's very moisturising - I'm starting to think I could actually do without an oil to prep the skin beforehand.


A little pricey but tis very good with a nice citrus scent :thumb:
http://connaughtshaving.com/musgooil.html


----------



## Ross

Get a Kent brush lads,had mine for a while now and its fantastic.


----------



## Ross

Looking forward to trying these when they come http://connaughtshaving.com/gil7spr.html


----------



## Razzzle

Been using the bluebeards solidly for about a month now, can definatly tell its working, I would need to shave 3 times a week before I was using it solidly, now I can get away with a whole week from 1 shave  :thumb:


----------



## Ross

The blades arrived today along with yellow Sharpedge blades,Derby extra blades,Taylors lavender shaving soap and a few other things


----------



## RedUntilDead

Razzzle said:


> Been using the bluebeards solidly for about a month now, can definatly tell its working, I would need to shave 3 times a week before I was using it solidly, now I can get away with a whole week from 1 shave  :thumb:


What you using, just the soap?


----------



## Razzzle

yeah just the soap matey.


----------



## PaulN

Ross,

Did you get the Red Tip? Being in Leicester and mint I ran up to check mine was still here lol

PaulN


----------



## stealthwolf

Ross said:


> Looking forward to trying these when they come http://connaughtshaving.com/gil7spr.html


I just ordered them along with the Super Stainless.

I love their Super Thins - it's like their version of the Astra/Derby blades - not very aggressive (ie very little razor burn or nicks/cuts) but gives a CCS. I love their Sharp Edge over and above the Feathers which are too aggressive and don't last as long.

Also bought some shaving cream. Having tried shaving soap, I think it's time for a switch.


----------



## Ross

I have tried them a few times and I am not sure,I get a close shave but the leave a lot of irritation and lots of little blood spots.


----------



## Ross

Razzzle said:


> Been using the bluebeards solidly for about a month now, can definatly tell its working, I would need to shave 3 times a week before I was using it solidly, now I can get away with a whole week from 1 shave  :thumb:


Is it a good cream?I am thinking about ordering some this weekend along with some Truefitt & Hill creams which are on sale


----------



## Oct

puckacostello said:


> I would like to start DE shaving myself but have a few questions..
> 
> I have 3 moles in a line on my face and worried about catching them with a DE? they dont protrude but you can feel them slightly if you where to run your finger over them.
> 
> Never had a problem with disposables or cartridge? razors before.
> 
> anyone had any experiance?
> 
> and what would you recommend to get me started ?
> 
> thanks in advance,
> 
> shaun


Shaun

Don't worry about catching moles, take it easy at the start and apply no pressure to the razor. Cheapest way to start is to buy a palmolive stick and a wilkinson sword classic. Both can be picked up in most supermarkets. The wilkinson boar brush is ok as a starter too. You can get up and running for under a tenner. If you find it works for you then you can start upgrading from there. You can also pick up a starter kit off amazon for under £20.





I haven't tried it so can't comment on the quality.

[blatent plug]P.S I run The Shaving Room forums, there is plenty info on starting there.[/blatent plug]


----------



## Razzzle

Ross said:


> Is it a good cream?I am thinking about ordering some this weekend along with some Truefitt & Hill creams which are on sale


Yeah I like it mate, lathers well in my hard water, and is slick too, its unscented and contains no parabens


----------



## Ross

Thanks I might get some as my stubble is thick and course.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Ive just stepped into the world of DE shaving by placing an order with The Traditional Shaving Company for

Merkur 34C HD Chrome 
Truefitt and hill west indian limes cream
Pure badger Ivory brush
Astra Superior Platinum blades
Feather Hi-Stainless Blades

10% off using 'tsr' discount code.


----------



## Ross

The 34 is meant to be a great razor.


----------



## PaulN

Ross said:


> The 34 is meant to be a great razor.


It is I was using mine the last few week day haves.

Be careful with the feathers starting out.


----------



## Ross

You should try the 39C


----------



## stealthwolf

LeadFarmer said:


> Merkur 34C HD Chrome
> Truefitt and hill west indian limes cream
> Pure badger Ivory brush
> Astra Superior Platinum blades
> Feather Hi-Stainless Blades
> 
> 10% off using 'tsr' discount code.


I bought my equipment from the same company when starting out. They were a bit slow from receiving my order to despatching (think it took two weeks) but were quick once despatched.

I have the same razor and love it. On my old Gillette DE, I would change blades by twisting the head. With the 34C, you have to remember to twist the base.

Let us know how you find the cream - more in the way of scent. It's something I really wanted to try but didn't in the end.

As above, be careful with the feathers. I found them to be very aggressive - gives a very close shave but at the expense of nicks and cuts. The Astras are very good for beginners. Good shave without the burn, nicks or cuts but you need to practise.

Do you have a postshave balm/lotion? Any reason why you didn't get the sample pack that they do? Found it very good and think the only blades I hated were Lords.

FWIW, I've used connaughtshaving for other blades and creams too.


----------



## LeadFarmer

stealthwolf said:


> Do you have a postshave balm/lotion? Any reason why you didn't get the sample pack that they do? Found it very good and think the only blades I hated were Lords.


No, havent ordered any post shave balm lotion, would you advise I do, and which one?

I was going to order the sample pack, but they didnt incluse the Feathers which I'd read good things about. Perhaps I should have done? Looking forward to receiving it:thumb:


----------



## retroruss

after reading some of this thread ive taken the plunge and ordered a de razor (1904 rep) thanks for the discount code leadfarmer:thumb: and thanks to all who have contributed with info on this subject :thumb:

stealthwolf
i ordered the blade sample pack from connaught you say that the feathers are not for beginners and the astras are the easiest to use do you have any advise on the other brands in the pack.

http://connaughtshaving.com/samplepack.html


----------



## Ross

I got that 1904 replica and its a good little razor.


----------



## Davemm

can only comment on the gillete yellow blades, but its all i have used since i started back in november only 1 cut and normally get a very good shave and can normally get 3 shaves out of a blade before it starts to tug a little. 

must get round to trying a few others though!


----------



## stealthwolf

retroruss said:


> do you have any advise on the other brands in the pack.
> 
> http://connaughtshaving.com/samplepack.html


Which sample pack did you go for?

TBH the first few months you need to get your technique down. Once you have a reliable, reproducible technique, you can then test each brand/type of blade. Even then, you'll find each has different characteristics.

I started off by using one blade from each pack for three shaves. You get a feel for the blades as well as trying to get your technique down. I then used all of he blades from a pack before moving on to the next.


----------



## Ross

Davemm said:


> can only comment on the gillete yellow blades, but its all i have used since i started back in november only 1 cut and normally get a very good shave and can normally get 3 shaves out of a blade before it starts to tug a little.
> 
> must get round to trying a few others though!


There good blades I got the Dark blue ones but I am not that impressed. You get a close shave but it gives me irritation and blood spots which does not happen much at all nowadays.


----------



## Ross

I have been using the Proraso creams again and for the price they are very good and the aftershave balm is very good too.

http://connaughtshaving.com/proraso.html


----------



## retroruss

stealthwolf said:


> Which sample pack did you go for?
> 
> TBH the first few months you need to get your technique down. Once you have a reliable, reproducible technique, you can then test each brand/type of blade. Even then, you'll find each has different characteristics.
> 
> I started off by using one blade from each pack for three shaves. You get a feel for the blades as well as trying to get your technique down. I then used all of he blades from a pack before moving on to the next.


sorry i meant to say i went for the popular pack. thanks for the advise the razor came today so ill give it a go later


----------



## stealthwolf

retroruss said:


> sorry i meant to say i went for the popular pack.


That's a very good pack and I've tried most of the blades you get in it.

My personal experience is that the Derby's were the best to start off with. The Astras were a little better - sharper but still forgiving.

I can't remember the difference between the Lords and the Sharks - one of them is horrendous and I suspect it was the Lords blades. Never tried the crystal platinum.

The Personna Platinum was also excellent but not as good as the next few blades.

The Wilkinsons and the 7o'clock sharp edge were IMO equal and the best that I had tried. I found the feathers more aggressive but gave a similar shave.

Bear in mind that your experience will vary and you may get on with some blades better than others.



Davemm said:


> can only comment on the gillete yellow blades,


 Are these the 7 o'clock sharp edge? I love'em. My go-to blade.



Ross said:


> There good blades I got the Dark blue ones but I am not that impressed.


That's interesting. I had the green ones (super stainless) and found they were crap - very coarse blade IMO. The blue ones (super platinum) were much better but I still find the yellow (sharp edge) the best IMO.


----------



## Ross

Well my Bluebeard's cream turned up yesterday so I just had to try it out. Not much scent but its there smell nice I think,a little bit of this goes a really long way giving a nice thick later which is really slick on the skin making my Red tip Superspeed just glide over meaning I got a very good shave:thumb:
I am pleased with it because its one of those hyped products that is actually very good.
I am going to use it for a month solid and see if it actually reduces hair growth like it claims.
Another product I got was the Vintage Shaving Mod Daily Face Balm and that turns out to be good as well,used it a few times and I'd swear my face is a not so dry,really soothing and it just happens to have a really nice scent:thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

Was thinkig of getting some BB Revenge:thumb:

Currently my new shaving kit is sat in the kitchen boxed up as Ive got to give it to a family member so that they can give it back to me for my birthday next month:wall:

Just ordered a Merkur leather storage case for my Merkur 34C HD, and also some of Professor Blightys Universal Shaving Balsam (previously Yellow Unction) which has good reviews on The Shaving Room.

This shaving milarkee could end up costing me more than my detailing gear!!


----------



## Ross

Its a very good cream:thumb:


----------



## Davemm

stealthwolf said:


> Are these the 7 o'clock sharp edge? I love'em. My go-to blade.


Yes those are the ones, as you say seem to give a very good shave. I have a merkur blade that i am yet to try as i ahve been getting on so well with the gillettes.

must get and order some more blades, also quite fancy a new post sahve balm but cant decide which one !:wall:


----------



## Ross

This one Dave http://www.shaving-shack.com/vintage-shaving-mod-daily-face-balm-150ml.html
And blades you can't go far wrong with these http://www.shaving-shack.com/astra_platinum-double-edged-razor-blades.html


----------



## Davemm

does it sting a little if you have had a harsh shave ?

thing with blades is i have no reason other than curiosity when it comes to trying a new blade as im happy with my current ones


----------



## Ross

A tiny bit but not much at all,I used that one last night and it was superb.


----------



## Davemm

may have to invest as the nivea stuff i use just doesnt seem to fit in with the rest of the routine/ products


----------



## Adam D

Davemm said:


> may have to invest as the nivea stuff i use just doesnt seem to fit in with the rest of the routine/ products


What do you mean "doesn't seem to fit in"?

The Nivea stuff is pretty good stuff.

I use Trumpers skin food and then a little bit of another moisturiser on top - thicker in the winter and thinner in the summer.

Boots No 7 range is very good stuff and you could pick it up locally. Their after shave balm has a bit of SPF in it as well so will protect your face a bit in The summer


----------



## stealthwolf

I use an Edwin Jaegger postshave lotion. Don't think much of the sandalwood scent but it really does soothe razor burn and moisturises really well.


----------



## Ross

Had another very good shave using the BB cream.it is good stuff if you want to give it a go:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

I'm back to shaving now, it's good to be back in the DE shaving world... missed it 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Ross

Welcome back:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

:lol:

you actually forget how good a shave you can get with them....

:thumb:


----------



## PaulN

Im sticking with my Gillette Flair tip during the week and mixing around at the weekend.

Im going to start trying EJ Shaving Soap, although im happy with the cream right now.

How do you guys clean your razors after use? I use an old tooth brush, but going to ultrasound them every few months to get them spotless.


----------



## DNZ 21

Been getting back into DE shaving lately instead of using the iStubble so put a order in to the Shaving Shack


----------



## Ross

Nice set,the MWF soap is fantastic:thumb:


----------



## DNZ 21

Read a lot of good things about MWF soap but never tried it before. Just thought id give it a go


----------



## LeadFarmer

DNZ 21, you forgot to order the razor


----------



## DNZ 21

Wondered why when I was putting the soap on the hair wasnt coming off :lol:

Already got a Merkur 34c :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Do you have any vintage razors DNZ?


----------



## DNZ 21

No mate I only have a Merkur 34c and a Merkur 38c. Tho I only really use the 34c


----------



## LeadFarmer

DNZ 21 said:


> No mate I only have a Merkur 34c and a Merkur 38c. Tho I only really use the 34c


Is your 38c the Barber Pole the model with the longer handle? I tried to buy a 38c but everywhere was out of stock so ended up getting the 34c. Havent tried it yet but I cant help but think the longer handle would suit me better.


----------



## DNZ 21

Yes it is the barber pole mate. Pretty much a 34c just with a longer handle. I prefer the short handle of the 34c but if you prefer a long handle you will prob get on better with a 38c


----------



## LeadFarmer

Thanks DNZ


----------



## dubb

Is there anywhere over here in N.Ireland that sells this stuff?


----------



## stealthwolf

Has anyone tried any of the TOBS creams?

I love the Rose and the Lemon/Lime over the Sandalwood. Bought samples from connaughtshaving and wish I'd bought samples of Sandalwood first. Love the TOBS creams though - so easy to get a lovely rich creamy lather - so much better than when I was using the GFT soap.


----------



## Razzzle

I've got a pot of TOBS almond that I switch in and out, not overly strong, just a good smell


----------



## Guest

Perhaps I need to revisit TOBS. I started using these when I first began DE shaving. Great smell and lather but I always found they dried up too quickly on my face.


----------



## stealthwolf

I've not had that problem of drying. In fact, I now use it to wash/prep my face! Apply lather, allow it to "soak" and then wash off.

I've now ordered some more samples from connaughtshaving. I seem to get 4-5 shaves worth from every sample.


----------



## PaulN

dubb said:


> Is there anywhere over here in N.Ireland that sells this stuff?


I'm sure there are web sites that will ship to N. Ireland. Maybe look on the popular ones and ask about shipping. Most of us order online anyway.

PaulN


----------



## Davemm

Ross said:


> This one Dave http://www.shaving-shack.com/vintage-shaving-mod-daily-face-balm-150ml.html
> And blades you can't go far wrong with these http://www.shaving-shack.com/astra_platinum-double-edged-razor-blades.html


Well have come to do an order tonight and this cream is out of stock 
now do i try the same brand but the red tin ?

Also has any one tried the shark blades, was thinking of adding these as the free gift and also getting some of the astra platinums to:thumb:


----------



## xaddiction

Davemm said:


> Well have come to do an order tonight and this cream is out of stock
> now do i try the same brand but the red tin ?
> 
> Also has any one tried the shark blades, was thinking of adding these as the free gift and also getting some of the astra platinums to:thumb:


Personally I think Astra blades are shiiiiiite. I could shave better using the top from a rusty tuna tin.

I've got some of you want to give them a try....


----------



## Davemm

It's like eveything else I nee to try them and it's not like they cost much, tried a mekur blade last time and took it out half way through! No where near as good as the gillette yellows.


----------



## xaddiction

Davemm said:


> It's like eveything else I nee to try them and it's not like they cost much, tried a mekur blade last time and took it out half way through! No where near as good as the gillette yellows.


Have you tried derby extras? If so how do you rate the gillette yellows compared to the derby extras?

I'm yet to try the gillette blades.


----------



## PaulN

I graded my sample set as i worked through them earlier in this thread. The Gillette Yellow Sharpe Edge are by far the best blades IMO.


----------



## Davemm

Well my Astras turned up today, do will give some feedback once used, if they are enter than the Gillette yellows I will be very happy. 

Has any one tried the sharks ?


----------



## Guest

xaddiction said:


> Have you tried derby extras? If so how do you rate the gillette yellows compared to the derby extras?


I find the derby's quite coarse. 
The gillette yellow's are very smooth indeed - quite possibly my favourite blade too. I find them quite forgiving if your technique is slightly off. I only get two days use out of a yellow (or only one use if I've not shaved for a couple of days). The gillette black's (dark blue?) I find very similar but last up to 4 days for me.
I still have a soft spot for feather's and always have a pack or two in the cupboard. I get my closest shaves with these but you need to keep your technique spot on when using them otherwise they bite back :lol:.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Are you guys referring to the Gillette 7oClock Sharp Edge yellows?


----------



## Davemm

I am!


----------



## Ross

Yip they are.


----------



## stealthwolf

xaddiction said:


> Personally I think Astra blades are shiiiiiite. I could shave better using the top from a rusty tuna tin.


Everybody's different and, like detailing, everyone has a different experience. Hence the need to use blade sample packs when starting out _and_ once you've perfected your technique.

But I agree - when you try the more aggressive blades, Derbys and Astras seem blunt in comparison. They are, however, very good for beginners.



PaulN said:


> The Gillette Yellow Sharpe Edge are by far the best blades IMO.


+1. I found them to be the best of all the blades. I find Wilkinsons Sword very close, maybe a whisker's difference between them!



BareFacedGeek said:


> The gillette black's (dark blue?) I find very similar but last up to 4 days for me.


I personally disagree. I found the blue (super platinum) and green (super stainless) not as good in comparison to the yellows (sharp edge), though still better than other blades.


BareFacedGeek said:


> I still have a soft spot for feather's and always have a pack or two in the cupboard. I get my closest shaves with these but you need to keep your technique spot on when using them otherwise they bite back :lol:.


I really do not get on well with the Feathers. Find they are just too aggressive. Worse, I can only get one shave out of each blade.


----------



## stevept

After a little advice from you guy on de razors.
Ive got some money for my birthday and thought id invest in a de razor.
Id like the mekur 34c, do i get any blades when buying the handle? can i use a shaving gel? at mo i have gillete gel?


----------



## Davemm

you get a merkur blade with it, but it may be worth getting a sample pack to. 

if you buy through shaving shack you get a free gift which will let you choose 10 blades of your choice, also if you sign up to the news letter you get 10% off. 

shaving gell will be ok, but will work out expensive if you keep lathering up between passes as you should. 

may be worth investing in a brush and soap, willl save money in the long run.


----------



## stevept

thanks for that, would it be worth buying the starter pack?


----------



## Davemm

which one you looking at


----------



## stevept

this one 
http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk...ving/_STA-CRE-LUX/268168/Luxury-Shaving-Cream
or this one
http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk...onalshaving/_STA-CRE-NOR/268168/Shaving-Cream
both with the mekur 34c


----------



## Davemm

razor

brush

soap(will need a bowl to keep it in but that can be sourced elsewhere)

free gift

All the above would be a good start, and you can obviously change the blades and soap to suit, but both the linked items i have found very good ! may be worth getting some of this when learning also (pre shave oil)

remember if you sign up to new letter you get 10% off all the above


----------



## Razzzle

the lacquer has started to peel on my timor so am in need of a new DE, anything a but different out there that people would recommend?


----------



## stevept

i was in sainsburys came across this shaving soap
Wilkinson Sword Shave Soap Bowl - 125 Grams: Amazon.co.uk: Beauty
and this brush
Classic by Wilkinson Sword Shaving Brush: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Beauty
Would these be worth buying or spend a bit more on other products


----------



## stevept

can soaps be left in a cup or does it need to be left in a closed bowl or dish?


----------



## Davemm

Spend the extra, that soap is a pita to lather up, and the brush wont hold moisture as well.


----------



## stevept

can that soap u recommended by left in a cup.
i cant find any cheap soap dishes any where


----------



## Davemm

You can leave it in a cup yes, just leave it to soak in warm water before you use it for a few minutes, alternatvley have a look for a cream that has a pot already.


----------



## stevept

i might try that bluebird cream looks to have good reviews


----------



## stevept

I got the mekur 34c and bluebird cream and a brush and ten blades.
Had my 1st de shave last night.
I had a shower then used a warm flannel, I worked in the cream to my face for around 30 seconds, then used small strokes with the grain.
I cut myself in a few places, so only went with the grain and left it.
A few questions
Is there a correct angle to use the blade?
Should i have the mekur badge side facing up when placing the blade onto the handle?


----------



## Guest

stevept said:


> I got the mekur 34c and bluebird cream and a brush and ten blades.
> Had my 1st de shave last night.
> I had a shower then used a warm flannel, I worked in the cream to my face for around 30 seconds, then used small strokes with the grain.
> I cut myself in a few places, so only went with the grain and left it.
> A few questions
> Is there a correct angle to use the blade?
> Should i have the mekur badge side facing up when placing the blade onto the handle?


From my own experience, you will cut yourself the first few times as the shaving style is different to Mach3's etc (cassette?) type razors.

If you haven't already, it is definately worth checking out Mantic59's videos on youtube.

The blade angle needed is very shallow indeed. In his videos, Mantic59 suggests holding the razor head against your skin the the handle perpendicular to your face. Then angle the razor down until the blade just makes contact with your skin. Because of the way the blade is curved in the razor head, the blade will essentially skim across the surface of your skin shaving the hairs off.
Compare this to cassette style razors with position the blades at about 45° to your face. They essentially scrape across your skin, ripping the hairs out :doublesho.

Hope this helps,
Phil


----------



## stevept

cheers phil
i was using fusion pro glide the blade was blunt for last week or use of use.
Ill have a look at that video cheers


----------



## Davemm

just remmember not to use any pressure and let the blade do the work. 

you don tend to use more pressure with a cartridge system as they let you get away with it. 

what blades did you get? i couldnt get on with the merkur blade and took it out mid shave.


----------



## stevept

I got the derby extra blades


----------



## Davemm

may be worth trying a derby blade, i drew blood with the merkur but havent done so with the gillettes. 
also how thick was you lather ?


----------



## stevept

Not very, only worked it for 30secs if that. I'm going to try again on Saturday. What angle do u have your handle?


----------



## Davemm

i started of with the above mentioned technique, put the head on you face and roll it down until you feel the blade. 

it may be worth having a practice at making a good lather before your next shave. did you get any of the oil that i linked to earlier in the thread ? this will help a lot while learning and i still use it now when in a hurry.


----------



## stevept

Off shopping in abit so will get some. 
That's a good idea to practice.
Will soap and cream take same amount of time to lather up?
I will lather up for around 90 seconds next time I shave.


----------



## Razzzle

soap and cream will both take different times to lather, I cant get a soap to lather in my hard water area, but I can get a cream too, some people have been known to use bottled water boiled in the kettle and then put in the sink to get ph neutral water to shave with which should lather both just as good - I've not been that anal yet...


----------



## stealthwolf

Soap depends on the type/brand. I've personally found GFT soap more difficult to lather and the lather it does produce is rather thin (though still better than canned gloop!). 

I recently tried some TOBS cream samples and the lather is awesome - has a lovely sheen that reminds me of Brylcream!


----------



## stevept

The blade angle needed is very shallow indeed. In his videos, Mantic59 suggests holding the razor head against your skin the the handle perpendicular to your face. Then angle the razor down until the blade just makes contact with your skin. Because of the way the blade is curved in the razor head, the blade will essentially skim across the surface of your skin shaving the hairs off.
Compare this to cassette style razors with position the blades at about 45° to your face. They essentially scrape across your skin, ripping the hairs out .

where is this video i cant find it


----------



## Guest

stevept said:


> where is this video i cant find it


His youtube channel is http://www.youtube.com/user/mantic59, which contains all his vids - definately worth watching a good batch of them.

I think he has remade the original videos giving an intoduction to wet shaving, but the one that describes the basic technique is 



.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## PaulN

Back on the Gillette Sharp Edge Blades. These really are the ONES. Work great with any razor i use.


----------



## Guest

PaulN said:


> Back on the Gillette Sharp Edge Blades. These really are the ONES. Work great with any razor i use.


Actually makes me wonder why Derby's are generally recommended to new DE shavers. I can't use them any more. When I first started DE shaving, after years of using cartridge razors, I though the Derby Extra blades were excellent. However, I now find them far too coarse and they irritate my skin.

The Sharp Edge blades really are superb - smooth, forgiving and give a very close shave. I think they are perfect for both beginner and experienced DE shavers alike.


----------



## PaulN

BareFacedGeek said:


> Actually makes me wonder why Derby's are generally recommended to new DE shavers. I can't use them any more. When I first started DE shaving, after years of using cartridge razors, I though the Derby Extra blades were excellent. However, I now find them far too coarse and they irritate my skin.
> 
> The Sharp Edge blades really are superb - smooth, forgiving and give a very close shave. I think they are perfect for both beginner and experienced DE shavers alike.


Derbys make me shudder thinking about the hacking needed for a good finish. If i didnt have a good 3 days growth they were nasty to use.


----------



## PaulN

BareFacedGeek said:


> His youtube channel is http://www.youtube.com/user/mantic59, which contains all his vids - definately worth watching a good batch of them.
> 
> I think he has remade the original videos giving an intoduction to wet shaving, but the one that describes the basic technique is How To Shave With A Single-Blade Razor - YouTube.
> 
> Cheers,
> Phil


lol Feathers "Ninja assasin sharpe"!!!!!!


----------



## Davemm

must admit, the sharp edges are stillt he best ive used! very close to just ordering 100 while they are still the same. 

would like to try the feathers as i seem to get a better shave from a sharper blade and less iritation, jsut a little unsire after all the comments on how unforgiving they are !


----------



## AndyNI

Davemm said:


> must admit, the sharp edges are stillt he best ive used! very close to just ordering 100 while they are still the same.
> 
> would like to try the feathers as i seem to get a better shave from a sharper blade and less iritation, jsut a little unsire after all the comments on how unforgiving they are !


Feathers are great in my opinion, I started using them shortly after I started using de razor to shave. I'll admit I've not tried many other blades after feathers, quite simply because I tried other popular ones like Derby and Gillette 7 o'clock which didn't come close, In terms of tugging hairs and a smooth shave. I've never had any problem with the feathers being unforgiving. I recommend trying the feathers.


----------



## PaulN

Davemm said:


> must admit, the sharp edges are stillt he best ive used! very close to just ordering 100 while they are still the same.
> 
> would like to try the feathers as i seem to get a better shave from a sharper blade and less iritation, jsut a little unsire after all the comments on how unforgiving they are !


Where did you order your sharp edges from.... need to order a stock too.


----------



## Davemm

was going to use these but jsut noticed they are out of stock!

i have a few left so finger crossed they come back in stock soon


----------



## stealthwolf

I've used feathers and found them to be crap - the first five blades I tried were very aggressive and unforgiving. Once my technique had improved and I still didn't find them as good as the 7 o'clock blades. Worse, they're only good for one shave whereas I can get three shaves out of 7 o'clocks.


Derbys and Astras are recommended for beginners as they are very forgiving. You can learn to perfect your technique without slicing your face off.


----------



## Ross

Well I have been using the Bluebeard's cream 3/4 days a week since the 10th of February and I can't see much difference in the growth if I am being honest but it is a really good cream.


----------



## Razzzle

Supprised your not seeing any change after nearly a month, I've noticed it a hell of a lot matey.


----------



## Ross

I know its the only cream I have used since I got it.


----------



## stevept

I had my first good de shave yesterday, no blood. I had irritation but that could of been from the shave before.
I noticed before shaving my neck hairs point up can't believe I never knew this before, guess I've never really bother checking with using cartridge razor


----------



## Guest

stevept said:


> I noticed before shaving my neck hairs point up can't believe I never knew this before, guess I've never really bother checking with using cartridge razor


You might find the hairs on your neck actually grow in a number of different directions. Mine actually grow in 5 different directions, which makes shaving interesting. I still haven't completely mastered it if I want to go BBS on my neck too.


----------



## james_death

Well just got a shavette to try the cut throat way cheaply...:lol:

As expect not unscathed from first outing....:wall::lol:


----------



## Razzzle

james_death said:


> Well just got a shavette to try the cut throat way cheaply...:lol:
> 
> As expect not unscathed from first outing....:wall::lol:


I bought a DOVO a few months ago and tend to use that most of the time now and can get away with not cutting myself at all now.

cant get a BBS shave on my neck with it though because of the direction of the hairs..


----------



## LeadFarmer

How many shaves would you say you get from a DE blade before it needs replacing?


----------



## PaulN

LeadFarmer said:


> How many shaves would you say you get from a DE blade before it needs replacing?


3 to 4 for me....:buffer:


----------



## Ross

Starting to notice the Blue beards cream working now,the stubble is growing back much slower.


----------



## stealthwolf

I find anything more than 2-3 shaves gives a horrendous finish. Feathers - I can't get anything more than a single shave out of them.


----------



## james_death

Razzzle said:


> I bought a DOVO a few months ago and tend to use that most of the time now and can get away with not cutting myself at all now.
> 
> cant get a BBS shave on my neck with it though because of the direction of the hairs..


They do say the shavette's are overly sharp with using the stainless steel blades and the light weight.

Certainly has made me want a full cutthroat however, i keep checking fleabay and wont pay stupid amount on a blade i know its all relative... however it has to be a used one as im from Doncaster and sheffield steel is well renowned as the best for Cutthroats so thats what im after.


----------



## Davemm

Have just placed an order today, 100 sharp edge gillettes 10 feathers, a tabac and mitchel wool fat refil pucks. and a pot of the tradional shave company post shave balm. 

looking forward to trying the feathers and tabac soap


----------



## Titanium Htail

I always use face wash and never just standard soap between shaves, mild face scrub helps me soften hairs with some warm water. You can get small samples to try rather than buying things that don’t suit you or work well. 

I use Clarins Smooth Shave with a brush, in preference to cream. Clinique do face soap of varying strength, keep it dry and in the box, as Davemm said, spend a bit more from the start and find what works for you. As said prep and technique, shaving is something I never rush.

John.


----------



## cptzippy

Disclosure: I did not read all 96 pages of this thread - lol.

After having used an electric razor from age 14 to 40, last year when I was shopping for yet another electric I stumbled on wet shaving. Started about 18 months ago and haven't turned back.

Using a Merkur Classic and after narrowing it down to feather and personna red blades (think the reds have won out) I'm in to a nice routine. Got a hand thrown scuttle last year. I've got an omega artificial brush for travel and a boars head (just blanked out on the brand but it's Spanish) brush. Been using Tabac and Trumpers soaps.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Ive decided that my Murker HD 34C is too small for my hands, gives me cramp! So Ive ordered the longer handled Merkur Barber Pole 39C Slant to replace it. Anyone using one of these?


----------



## mand

4-5 shaves per blade for me


----------



## LeadFarmer

LeadFarmer said:


> Ive decided that my Murker HD 34C is too small for my hands, gives me cramp! So Ive ordered the longer handled Merkur Barber Pole 39C Slant to replace it. Anyone using one of these?


Well the Barber Pole has arrived and its a lot more comfortable to use than the shorter handled HD 34C. The Slant head makes it really easy to use, just wish I'd bought this one originally.

The weight of this razor really works in its favour, hardly any pressure is needed as the razor does the work for you. I'll probably keep the 34C in my travel wash kit bag.

The Slant head does look a little strange at first though...










Bought a sample pack of blades as well, so looking forward to trying some of these out. Bought everything from Traditional Shaving, great service.


----------



## firestarter03

I think I am going to ditch my Fusion and get a DE razor. Heard good things about the EJ DE89L, is that a good one to start with rather than the 34C? Also can anyone recommend a good cheap soap? Are the £4 EJ ones still the ones to get?

Thanks


----------



## stevept

can anyone reccomend a good soap, i am running out of my shaving cream and fancy a soap?


----------



## mand

yep - cella, valobra, kent/mitchells wool fat are all good mainstream.
''homemade'' soaps from nannys soaps or prof blighty on e bay are good as well

@ leadfarmer = like the look of the slant, may have to get one myself.

Mand


----------



## Ph1L

Just picked this up from my local antiques place. Had a look online but can't find out much about it. It has just got King Gillette on it. 
Bit of an impulse buy really as thought it unusual to get one boxed with blades.
Anyway here is a picture:










If anyone has any info it would be much appreciated. :thumb:

Also got this thrown in with the deal too, had no idea what it was until I got home.
Rolls Razor Imperial Blade.


----------



## Goodfella36

Well after much reading of this thread i have droped the mach 3 and got this little lot to start with.


----------



## The Cueball

it may take a few weeks to get used to it, and for your skin to get used to the blades etc, but stick with it, and in no time you'll love shaving!! 

:thumb:


----------



## Will-S

^^^^second that


----------



## Goodfella36

The Cueball said:


> it may take a few weeks to get used to it, and for your skin to get used to the blades etc, but stick with it, and in no time you'll love shaving!!
> 
> :thumb:


I am looking forward to it but i am getting married on 3rd of june so waiting till after that for first use as dont want to go with cuts :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Get a Red Tip Superspeed guys if you can find one.has to the one on the best shaving razors going :thumb:


----------



## PaulN

Looking good has it been replated like mine Ross?


----------



## LeadFarmer

Just noticed that my yellow Gillette 7 O'clock blades have the numbers 1 & 2 on one side, and 3 & 4 on the other. Whats the reason for this?


----------



## tangledmonkey

LeadFarmer said:


> Just noticed that my yellow Gillette 7 O'clock blades have the numbers 1 & 2 on one side, and 3 & 4 on the other. Whats the reason for this?


Probably some sort of quality control thing.

I've had a look for these blades are out of stock everywhere! Are they coming back or what guys?


----------



## Ross

LeadFarmer said:


> Just noticed that my yellow Gillette 7 O'clock blades have the numbers 1 & 2 on one side, and 3 & 4 on the other. Whats the reason for this?


http://badgerandblade.com/vb/showthread.php/9364-Numbers-on-blades?


----------



## mayhem85

I've been cut throat shaving for about 4 months now. After testing various products I'd happily recommend proraso . The pre post shave cream is fantastic and the shave cream / soap is not like any others that I've tried. Very resonabley priced to.


----------



## Matt_H

Well im a complete trimmer at the minute, my skin is crazy sensitive and i get hairs growing every way apart from out when i wet shave but really want to start so i look smarter at work. 

So looking for a nice starter kit that will convert me, dont want to spend £100s just incase i cant get on with it. Probably been asked before in this thread i have read lots but not 100 pages.


----------



## Trist

OMG what a fab thread!!!

I tried a Edwin Jagger DE razor 2 yrs back with personna blades. But never got on with it! So gave it up.

But 2 months ago fed up with prices of cartridge blades decided to get back into it. But did a bit more research.

So brought some taylors sandalwood shave cream with taylors shaving brush. Also brought Feather blades. By christ what a shave. Got the bug now so have brought a few Gillette 7o'clock blades and Derby. To experiment.

Also brought a Gillette Adjustable 'Fat Boy' razor 
http://richardsrazorsohyes.blogspot.co.uk/2012/01/1958-gillette-fatboy-razor-d4-complete.html

Still getting into this with its different settings etc..

Today got in the post a Timor DE:
http://www.shaving-shack.com/timor-double-edge-safety-razor-gun-metal.html

Tried it just now with a Feather blade and Taylors cream, awesome shave!!!! 

So glad Ive gone back into it and done it properly!


----------



## Ross

Get your hands on a Red tip Superspeed Trist,I think its one of the best shaving razors going :thumb:


----------



## Trist

Thanks Ross 

My dad has the red tip a blue tip. He says the same as you, he was so impressed he brought another red tip! lol

Cant beat the traditional way of shaving :thumb:


----------



## Ross

The Red tip is aggressive but smooth and forgiving at the same time,I rarely use any other razor.


----------



## Davemm

havent shaved for a week ! looking forward to one tomorrow


----------



## Trist

Ross, Ive brought a Red tip UK version on ebay today! 

What blades do you use?

Im using feather in my Edwin Jagger, but I think that might be a bit aggressive in the Red tip.

Did you know the USA and UK red tips are built and weigh different. My dad has both.


----------



## Trist

A picture to make you proud Ross 










From Left:

Gillette Fat Boy
Gillette Red Tip
Gillette Superspeed
Gillette Alu Tech
Unbranded Copy of above
Edwin Jagger

And Ross your right, the Red Tip with a Gillette 7 OClock blades is awesome!! :thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict

The problem I have is that the the hair on my face/neck grow in different direction, for example the left side on my neck (from adams apple towards half way) the hair grow top towards the bottom, around my adams apple the hair grows in al sorts of directions, what would you recommend, don't have a budget as not really looked into this till pretty much recently.


----------



## The Cueball

Focusaddict said:


> The problem I have is that the the hair on my face/neck grow in different direction, for example the left side on my neck (from adams apple towards half way) the hair grow top towards the bottom, around my adams apple the hair grows in al sorts of directions, what would you recommend, don't have a budget as not really looked into this till pretty much recently.


most hair does this actual... it's not an issue... just note which way your hair goes and adjust your shaving...

for example I always shave firstly with the grain, then across the grain (I never shave against)... so for my neck:

The top half I shave downwards... then as I get closer to my adams apple, I have to start shaving 'back' from the front of my neck towards my ears...

:thumb:


----------



## billybadger

Only just found this thread - glad that there's other people on here who look after their face as well as they look after their cars!



Focusaddict said:


> The problem I have is that the the hair on my face/neck grow in different direction, for example the left side on my neck (from adams apple towards half way) the hair grow top towards the bottom, around my adams apple the hair grows in al sorts of directions, what would you recommend, don't have a budget as not really looked into this till pretty much recently.


I can only shave up on my neck - my hair goes every which way and to start with it was a pain in the @ss to get it done. Now I'm pretty sorted - but every time I think I'll have a go at a down stroke I remember why I don't :devil:

After a bit of time spent doing it you'll find what works for you. I used to shave at night so I could wash all the blood off in the morning and not have people laughing at me at work


----------



## PaulN

Trist said:


> A picture to make you proud Ross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Left:
> 
> Gillette Fat Boy
> Gillette Red Tip
> Gillette Superspeed
> Gillette Alu Tech
> Unbranded Copy of above
> Edwin Jagger
> 
> And Ross your right, the Red Tip with a Gillette 7 OClock blades is awesome!! :thumb:


Red Tips in great nick, has it been reconditioned?


----------



## Ross

Trist said:


> A picture to make you proud Ross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Left:
> 
> Gillette Fat Boy
> Gillette Red Tip
> Gillette Superspeed
> Gillette Alu Tech
> Unbranded Copy of above
> Edwin Jagger
> 
> And Ross your right, the Red Tip with a Gillette 7 OClock blades is awesome!! :thumb:


Good guy I knew you would like the Red tip :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

This thread costs me money everytime I look at it


----------



## Ross

LeadFarmer said:


> This thread costs me money everytime I look at it


Don't get into vintage razors its a very slippery slope :lol:


----------



## LeadFarmer

Speaking of vintage razors...

When my father was a lad in the 1940's his dad came home clutching a DE razor that he'd picked up in the street. During the Sheffield blitz a razor factory had been hit, littering the streets with razors. My dad inherited it years later, and now my brother has it. I must remember to ask him which brand it is.


----------



## BeeDubz

Hi, 

Apologies if this has already been asked, but can someone recommend a decent starter kit for me? I currently shave with fusion razor and normal foam. I have to be clean shaven for work every day do suffer with rash on my neck. 
Will a safety razor help this and will it work out cheaper? 

Any guidance would be great as to what I need thanks lads


----------



## DarrylB

BeeDubz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Apologies if this has already been asked, but can someone recommend a decent starter kit for me? I currently shave with fusion razor and normal foam. I have to be clean shaven for work every day do suffer with rash on my neck.
> Will a safety razor help this and will it work out cheaper?
> 
> Any guidance would be great as to what I need thanks lads


In a word 'yes' to all of your questions:

I have the following:

Merkur 34c razor
http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk/mall/productpage.cfm/traditionalshaving/_MER-9034001/-/HD-34c-Safety-Razor-Chrome

Cream
http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk/mall/productpage.cfm/traditionalshaving/_CYR-CRE-VET/268138/French-Vetiver-Luxury-Shaving-Cream

Brush
http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk/mall/productpage.cfm/traditionalshaving/__TSC-BRU-2PE/268153/Ebony-Pure-Badger-Shaving-Brush-200

Blades
http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk/mall/productpage.cfm/traditionalshaving/_AST-BLA-10/270334/Superior-Platinum-Razor-Blades

It takes practice to get it right but it is great when you get it right. 
Personally I prefer creams over soaps - both last for AGES I shave once every 2-3 days and my cream will easily last over a year. A damp brush and a few gentle swipes over the surface of the cream is more than plenty to cover your neck and face in a nice even lather.

Your rash is probably down to having blunt blades on your fusion - but these DE baldes are SO cheap that you can easily afford to change a blade every 2 weeks or sooner if you feel it start to pull (14 days, 7 shaves an edge) thus ensuring a clean, rash free shave.


----------



## The Cueball

^^ with that, I would get a few packs of the sample blades... as they are different, and some suit some faces and others don't...

Hey, it's all just like detailing!!! :lol:

I hate the website above, very, very bad service from them and I would never go back...

I use these guys, excuse the rather dodgy name, but it's a good site, great products and great service too:

http://www.gentlemans-shop.com/

:thumb:


----------



## BeeDubz

Cheers lads, I'll shall get myself kitted out, I hate shaving but have no choice so the best results I can achieve the better, my stubble grows within the day so I'll get plenty of practice


----------



## DarrylB

The Cueball said:


> I hate the website above, very, very bad service from them and I would never go back...


Strange, I've never had any issues and even get little sweets in my orders like some detailers send out.

What happened to you if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## DarrylB

BeeDubz said:


> I have to be clean shaven for work every day do suffer with rash on my neck.


A good tip that i find to reduce rash is to try and not go over the same area twice with out any lather on your face.

If I have a decent amount of stuble i do this:

1. I always shave after a shower - heat helps soften the hairs and open the pores, and face is clean to start with
2. use hot water in the sink to soften brush and heat razor up to help it flex more
3. lather face
4. take ONE pass across each area of my face going with the grain, wash razor out in sink with each pass 
5. important part: re lather face with cream, there is usually still plenty on the brush to do this
6. do another careful pass across my face
7.wash off face with cool water
8. pat dry with towel
9. apply a balm (currently using Mens nivea stuff that I got for my b'day)
10. wait a 15-30mins before apply aftershave

Takes less than 5mins once you've got it down to art and less time if you only have one days worth of growth.

:thumb:


----------



## BeeDubz

Brilliant thanks ^^ I am going to get the stuff soon and give it a go, I think a lot of the rash issues I get are irritated by wearing a tie at work (collar done up) it aggravates me big time. We are soon going to different uniform so no more tie so that should help. 

Thanks again


----------



## LeadFarmer

I bought the Merkur 34c as my starter razor. Its a fantastic razor but personally the handle was far too short for my hands making it difficult to hold. Merkur do a longer version called 'Barber Pole' which I ended up ordering and its perfect. In fact the standard one was out of stock so I bought the 30C Slant Barber Pole version which is spot on.

I buy most of my kit from Traditional Shaving Company. You wont go far wrong with any of their starter kits, along with a sample pack of blades. It might seem a big initial outlay, but you will save loads over the years as blades are cheap as chips.


----------



## DarrylB

BeeDubz said:


> Brilliant thanks ^^ I am going to get the stuff soon and give it a go, I think a lot of the rash issues I get are irritated by wearing a tie at work (collar done up) it aggravates me big time. We are soon going to different uniform so no more tie so that should help.
> 
> Thanks again


Great, let us know how you get on :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

I am absolutely chomping at the bit to order a starter kit and give the trad shave route a go :thumb: but like all things these days the choice seems pretty overwhelming although I'm sure I'll enjoy the research!

I've been using the Gillette Proglide blades which are becoming increasingly expensive, although I clean the blades on a face flannel with some liquid soap, just push the cartridge away from me across the lubed flannel and rinse, much cheaper than the Razorpit and just as effective!

I have been following the routine recommended here, shaving after a shower with a brush applied shaving soap, normally 2-3 passes, but I wonder how much closer I can get with the single blade? Can I expect an even better shave or simply to save some money 

Looking at http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk/mall/productpage.cfm/traditionalshaving/_STA-CRE-LUX/268168/Luxury-Shaving-Cream

Any amendments suggested, which is the best razor option given the stock issue on the Murker?

Cheers

Simon


----------



## Davemm

You will get a better shave once your used to it. The costs are high to start but one you have the stuff the blades and soap are cheap and last a long time ! 
Just do lots of reading and watch the videos on YouTube and you will soon be having better shaves an less irritation and more money in your wallet !


----------



## Ross

Get a vintage Gillette Superspeed Red Tip:thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

Ross said:


> Get a vintage Gillette Superspeed Red Tip:thumb:


Cheers buddy, but maybe a bit advanced for men :lol:


----------



## Ross

Nah its one hell of a good razor.


----------



## -Simon-

Ross said:


> Nah its one hell of a good razor.


Best supplier?


----------



## Ross

You will have to find one on the bay,they are rare but worth the hunt.


----------



## Ross

Try this place Simon http://connaughtshaving.com/index.html


----------



## -Simon-

Ross said:


> Try this place Simon http://connaughtshaving.com/index.html


Thank you Ross, really appreciate the tips...this community is great! I really don't think there is any area that you can't find excellent advice on :thumb:

I think I'll put together an wish list later today :lol: Just one more question...I see some of the razors offer an adjustable cut...how useful is this...or and I better starting out with the 34c?


----------



## Ross

I have a Gilette adjustable razor but I am not too keen on it,I'd go for the 34.


----------



## -Simon-

Ross said:


> I have a Gilette adjustable razor but I am not too keen on it,I'd go for the 34.


cheers buddy:thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

Ok, so put together my order:


Murker 34c Razor
60 pack assorted blades
Proraso Healing Gel
Alum Cylinder
Proraso 10ml Sandelwood cream sample
Palmolive Classic Cream


You'll note my lack of confidence reflected by items 3 & 4 :lol:

Now I have a basic brush which I think will be ok for now...decided to go for cream as in a hard water area, plus fancied a change. Any tips on use?

Any further thoughts appreciated :thumb:


----------



## DarrylB

All sounds good to me! 60 blades - you won't be buying more for a LOOOOOONG time! Ha


----------



## -Simon-

DarrylB said:


> All sounds good to me! 60 blades - you won't be buying more for a LOOOOOONG time! Ha


TBH am used to paying more for 4 blades as a Gillette Fusion user...so the selection pack looked too good to miss:

http://connaughtshaving.com/popular.html

Any tips on which to start with?

Cheers Simon


----------



## Ross

This is a lovely soap http://connaughtshaving.com/mitchellsdish.html
As is this one http://connaughtshaving.com/cella.html


----------



## -Simon-

Ross said:


> This is a lovely soap http://connaughtshaving.com/mitchellsdish.html
> As is this one http://connaughtshaving.com/cella.html


Order placed now...but must admit once I get used to the DE I am planning on trying some of these other options...assume you just apply some to face from tube and agitate with the brush?


----------



## Ross

Yeah you can put some on the brush and then work it in on your face.


----------



## DarrylB

Well I'm using the Astra blades at the mo, can't comment on the others I'm afraid. 
You're gonna have to keep a record of what one you prefer as you will forget after a while.


----------



## -Simon-

DarrylB said:


> Well I'm using the Astra blades at the mo, can't comment on the others I'm afraid.
> You're gonna have to keep a record of what one you prefer as you will forget after a while.


Did think of that but grading the blades kind of appeals to my ocd :lol:


----------



## Ross

Try the 7 o’clock's first,very good blades.


----------



## -Simon-

Ross said:


> Try the 7 o'clock's first,very good blades.


Cheers buddy will do...quite excited now...do like a new toy


----------



## Ross

And then get a Red tip:wave:

http://badgerandblade.com/vb/showthread.php/58679-Gillette-Heavy-Super-Speed-(Red-Tip)


----------



## -Simon-

Ross said:


> And then get a Red tip:wave:
> 
> http://badgerandblade.com/vb/showthread.php/58679-Gillette-Heavy-Super-Speed-(Red-Tip)


Did take a look but baby steps for me :wave:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VNTG-FAT-RED-TIP-GILLETTE-C-1-1957-DOUBLE-EDGE-RAZOR-4-NOS-NIB-PERSONNA-BLADES-/221103590357?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337acd0bd5


----------



## LeadFarmer

7'oclock blades are my favourite having tried them as part of a sample pack.

Simon, you wont be disappointed with de shaving, just give yourself a week or so of using before you make judgement. One big difference for me with de shaving is I can shave even if my whiskers are a little long. With Gillete Fusion type blades this was impossible.

The 34c is a great razor but for my big hands the handle was a little short so I then went with the longer handled version called '38c barber pole'.

My tips..

Splash your face with hot water before starting
run your brush under a hot tap before rubbing it into the soap
rinse the razor under hot tap after every couple of passes
Shave with the direction of the wiskers on first shave, then rinse and lather up again with the brush and shave across the whiskers for a second shave.

Best of luck


----------



## Ross

I have the 39c but I am not sure on it,sometimes I get a good shave with it but sometimes it rips my face up.


----------



## Brianpilman

Check the blade gap is even on both sides as I made a mess of my neck yesterday with my mergress xl. Ive been using it a couple of weeks and this is the first injury. When I finished the shave and rinsed razor off I noticed the blade wasn't even so I've put the damage down to that


----------



## -Simon-

Hi Guys,

Well had my fourth DE shave today...one minor nick on Sunday..but otherwise incident free, using the 7 o'clock blades with Palmolive cream...2xwtg, 1x xtg, 1 x atg ...really enjoying it....funny thing is that the overriding need to go slow forces me to concentrate and relax, when I would normally be getting stressed out about the day ahead...

One thing I would like to do is upgrade my brush from the basic Wilkinson version and wondered what you guys would recommend....don't want to go crazy, but being in a hard water area, and not wanting to use my rainwater harvesting system for shaving, need a brush which will create a great lather.

Cheers 


Simon


----------



## Brianpilman

I picked up a kent ap4 finest badger brush whilst on holiday in guernsey and love it. There around the £50 mark. Hearing good things of the franks shaving brushes from china also badger but a lot cheaper search on eBay think there sub £20


----------



## Davemm

-Simon- said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Well had my fourth DE shave today...one minor nick on Sunday..but otherwise incident free, using the 7 o'clock blades with Palmolive cream...2xwtg, 1x xtg, 1 x atg ...really enjoying it....funny thing is that the overriding need to go slow forces me to concentrate and relax, when I would normally be getting stressed out about the day ahead...
> 
> One thing I would like to do is upgrade my brush from the basic Wilkinson version and wondered what you guys would recommend....don't want to go crazy, but being in a hard water area, and not wanting to use my rainwater harvesting system for shaving, need a brush which will create a great lather.
> 
> Cheers
> Simon


i have this one and must say its very nice 
brush


----------



## LeadFarmer

Struggling to access Traditional Shaving Company website today!!


----------



## -Simon-

Ok so picked up a new stand from a popular website for £5-00:

Raw state:










Some minor blemishes but I didn't want to hit it too hard and damage the plate!

Polished up with Autosol and it looks great :thumb: (will add a picture when completed)

After advice from the Badger & Blade forum opted to order a knot from The Golden Nib, as always I went for the best option available, the super silver tip 22mm:










Just gotta wait for shipping from the USA and then found a guide to install into handle:

http://theshaveden.com/forums/threads/setting-a-brush-knot-pic-heavy.18202/

although tbh looks pretty simple!

Can't wait to try it...the stand and brush will be top of the line at a fraction of the branded cost.

Regards

Simon


----------



## sean34

try one of those razors:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Merkur-Prog...589?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item416ac60cfd

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Merkur-Clas...161?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41689bc0e1

Merkur's are the best


----------



## -Simon-

sean34 said:


> try one of those razors:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Merkur-Prog...589?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item416ac60cfd
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Merkur-Clas...161?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41689bc0e1
> 
> Merkur's are the best


My first razor is a Merkur 39c...never tried anything else to compare and tbh not in a hurry to do so...need to perfect my technique first...

Fitted the Super silver tip knot to the handle on Friday and looking forward to trying it out...the cheap brush I've been using has

 little body so I'm sure this will be a massive improvement!

What I have done is worked through five 7 o'clock blades which I found good, one Merkur that came with the razor, awful! and I'm post my first Feather shave today...After all the talk of how sharp these are I was almost shaking when I installed it...but tbh I am really happy and confident with it...yes it cuts cleaner but this reduced the chances of nicks as the blade didn't pull like the Merkur...looking forward to my next try! My advice to any newbies get your technique right, but do not be afraid of a sharp blade...you are less likely to get a cut with a sharp blade than a poor one :thumb:


----------



## Davemm

I couldn't get on with the murker blade either and actually swapped it mid shave. 
The feathers again are good but I don't feel they are quite as forgiving as the gillettes which give me 95% of the shave the feathers do but I feel a lot more comfortable with them. On a plus side they are a lot cheaper than feathers to! 

Once you get used to your new brush you should really try some Mitchell's wool fat if you haven't already !


----------



## -Simon-

Davemm said:


> I couldn't get on with the murker blade either and actually swapped it mid shave.
> The feathers again are good but I don't feel they are quite as forgiving as the gillettes which give me 95% of the shave the feathers do but I feel a lot more comfortable with them. On a plus side they are a lot cheaper than feathers to!
> 
> Once you get used to your new brush you should really try some Mitchell's wool fat if you haven't already !


I've tried Wilkinsons soap which was poor, and am now using the shaving cream which I like...also tried Proraso Sandalwood and the Menthol gotta say I liked the later!

Will look out for the wool fat  I have to say my beard is pretty tough so really need a sharp blade and something which will soften the beard effectively...

Cheers

Simon


----------



## Davemm

I have quite sensitive skin and find it perfect leaves the skin nice and soft and doesn't feel dry. It can be a little hard to lather at first bit you soon pick it up and the new brush will help. 

Best thing for tough bristles is a good hot shower before soak the beard after and then apply some pre shave oil before the soap.


----------



## -Simon-

Had thought about oil or some kind of pre-shave...Proraso do one I think?...always shave after a shower anyway but still tough...skin not too sensitive ...been using alum after every shave which would dry out the skin...did notice significantly less sting this morning after the feathers...


----------



## -Simon-

As I'm in Majorca thought I'd try a little extra virgin olive oil....not sure the shave was any closer, however no burn what so ever when I applied the Alum :lol:


----------



## Davemm

I don't get a close shave but definitely get less burn and don't have to be quite as careful with a new blade


----------



## -Simon-

Davemm said:


> I don't get a close shave but definitely get less burn and don't have to be quite as careful with a new blade


Same again now I'm wondering whether expensive oil is necessary when Olive Oil does the job :lol:


----------



## Ross

Had a really good shave with my Red tip and a Merkur blade,lots don't like them but they are very forgiving and very good quality.


----------



## STBlue

Just tried a new forest shaving brush, found it really good excellent value and first class service. 

Worth a look if you are looking for a new brush.


----------



## Ross

Might do,I really like my Kent BLK2 brush because its very good.


----------



## Adam D

I tried a Muhle R41 this morning.

Far too aggressive for me. I did one and a half passes with it and then had to finish my shave off with my Merkur 34C HD.

I may try it again next weekend. However I prefer my shaves to be enjoyable and the shave this morning wasn't so I may sell it on.


----------



## Denzle

The R41 is a nasty little vampire! Read all the reviews about it's aggressiveness but still went out and bought one. After having a very slow cautious shave with it i made up my mind that it wasn't a pleasant experience. No nasty nicks but face felt a bit sandblasted. So back to the trusty Slim Jim adjustable for me. The Muhle has now been passed on.


----------



## Ross

As is the Merkur 39C,I still cant get a good shave with it unless I have 4 or 5 days growth.


----------



## madstaff

Anyone bought anything from this ebay seller??

Turkish General Market

Good price for 100 Astra Platinums.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

i dont think you can beat king of shaves razors and gel.specially for designer beards etc.


----------



## Adam D

Ross said:


> As is the Merkur 39C,I still cant get a good shave with it unless I have 4 or 5 days growth.


The R41 is in another league compared to the 37C or 39C for aggressiveness. I found it okayish on my cheeks but my neck is more sensitive particularly around my Adam's apple.


----------



## Brianpilman

daveevs said:


> Anyone bought anything from this ebay seller??
> 
> Turkish General Market
> 
> Good price for 100 Astra Platinums.


I've dealt with them a couple of times now. Service is good just Turkish post slows it down a lot. Takes between 10-14 days to recieve them or a bit longer. I've had stuff from Vietnam quicker


----------



## madstaff

Brianpilman said:


> I've dealt with them a couple of times now. Service is good just Turkish post slows it down a lot. Takes between 10-14 days to recieve them or a bit longer. I've had stuff from Vietnam quicker


Perhaps just easier to get them off Amazon for £10 then. :thumb:


----------



## Brianpilman

daveevs said:


> Perhaps just easier to get them off Amazon for £10 then. :thumb:


All depends on if your in a rush for them I suppose. I have plenty of blades in stock so I'm not in any rush if I order some more to try


----------



## madstaff

Brianpilman said:


> All depends on if your in a rush for them I suppose. I have plenty of blades in stock so I'm not in any rush if I order some more to try


Never ordered anything from Turkey before, are you liable for any other charges such as import tax, duty, Mail handling charges, etc??


----------



## SootyNicko

Lots of interesting comments here and a vast amount of information to take on board.

I currently use a Gillette Fusion Proglide, Nivea Shaving Gel and Aftershave Balm. I'm wondering if using a brush and some of the shaving creams/soaps here would give me a better shave with my current razor?

Wanted to try it first before diving into the DE shave


----------



## -Simon-

SootyNicko said:


> Lots of interesting comments here and a vast amount of information to take on board.
> 
> I currently use a Gillette Fusion Proglide, Nivea Shaving Gel and Aftershave Balm. I'm wondering if using a brush and some of the shaving creams/soaps here would give me a better shave with my current razor?
> 
> Wanted to try it first before diving into the DE shave


Would help for sure :thumb:Try a basic brush and some Palmolive cream


----------



## Ross

I got a pile of new blades to try out so I will let you know what I think:thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

For myself some kit today

Futur razor, brush, bowl, shaving cream, blades etc


Where do i start? Are there any good video tutorials?


----------



## Brianpilman

YouTube is your friend for this either videos by mantic59 or geofanboy are excellent to watch. Just search how to use safety razor, single edge razor. How to bowl lather , how to face lather. 
There are plenty of videos on there to watch.
I would try just lathering with brushes and cream/soap for a few days with you old weapon of choice just to start getting the lather right. As if that isn't right the shaving experience will be bad


----------



## Guest

Think I'm now a life long soap convert  On my third soap now and I find they offer better lubrication than creams. Must admit I'm not bothering with an oil any more, which I did need with the various creams I've tried.

So far I've tried Mitchell's Wool Fat, Tabac Original and now Geo F Trumper Ecuris. All excellent imho. Looking forward to trying out a few more.


----------



## Guest

-Simon- said:


> Would help for sure :thumb:Try a basic brush and some Palmolive cream


Agreed :thumb: The Palmolive cream is pretty good, especially for the price. 
I find it works best if you squeeze a bit directly onto a damp shaving brush and then lather directly on the face. You should be able to work up a nice thick lather.


----------



## Junior Bear

I've tried y new kit twice now and no irritation at all!

Not getting a close shave yet though?


----------



## Brianpilman

Junior Bear said:


> I've tried y new kit twice now and no irritation at all!
> 
> Not getting a close shave yet though?


It took me a few weeks to get a reasonably close shave. It's all about going across the grain and against the grain. Which I wouldn't consider trying until a couple of weeks in as until your comfortable with the razor angle going with the grain you'll start nicking yourself and scraping skin off with the other passes


----------



## Junior Bear

I've been told to just go downwards like normal, never up, and eventually the hair will grow the right way?


----------



## Brianpilman

Your hair will always grow whichever way it fancys let a couple of days growth and have a good study. My face grows down but my neck mainly grows from adams apple to under ear. So now I've got used to shaving with a de I do I pass down then relather shave ear to nose under ear to Adams apple. Relather then shave upwards really lightly. End uP with a really close shave.


----------



## Junior Bear

I persisted with shaving upwards, 1st pass downwards, 2nd pass upwards, then I use a 3rd pass in random directions (usually sidewards on my cheeks and jawline only)

No cuts yet either! Opened the merkur to level 3 on a persona platinum blade which seems like the best combo for me

Loving the cream I'm using too 'Jermyn street collection for sensitive skin' from Taylor of old bond street, not keen on the brush though. Can anybody recommend a nice soft dense one?




I see rave reviews on the proraso soap, is it that good? Or just cheap and cheerful?

May try some feather blades next but I'm scared. Best place to purchase blades?


----------



## LeadFarmer

Ive got the proraso soap and to be honest im not impressed. It doesnt lather up as well as my others.


----------



## Ross

What Proraso soap do you have?


----------



## Brianpilman

Junior Bear said:


> I persisted with shaving upwards, 1st pass downwards, 2nd pass upwards, then I use a 3rd pass in random directions (usually sidewards on my cheeks and jawline only)
> 
> No cuts yet either! Opened the merkur to level 3 on a persona platinum blade which seems like the best combo for me
> 
> Loving the cream I'm using too 'Jermyn street collection for sensitive skin' from Taylor of old bond street, not keen on the brush though. Can anybody recommend a nice soft dense one?
> 
> I see rave reviews on the proraso soap, is it that good? Or just cheap and cheerful?
> 
> May try some feather blades next but I'm scared. Best place to purchase blades?


Brushes the world your oyster if you want cheap and good to use eBay search franks shaving I've heard good things about their brushes. 
Proraso I've got a cream of theirs I find I need a lot more of it to get a decent lather compared to Taylor's stuff. 
Blades go to connought shaving and get a sample pack. You won't like all of them but at least you can try a few for not much money. When you've found a few that really suit you I usually bulk purchase on eBay from abroad


----------



## Junior Bear

Just got 20 gilette 7oclock yellow blades for £4


----------



## Ross

I had a really good shave with my 39c combined with a Perma sharp blade,two passes was pretty much BBS but I went over once more just to touch up.

The 39c does provide a very close shave you just have to be careful with it because it does bite if you just it incorrectly.


----------



## SootyNicko

Took the first steps from cartridge razor and canned gel... maybe could do with a bit of advice.

I've watched some of the videos on youtube about how to lather etc.

I'm currently still using my fusion proglide... although I have found an old gillette DE that used to be my grandads.

I got some Real Shaving Co cream and a Wilkinson Sword brush to investigate what people have been saying.

The thing is, when I lather the cream on my hand or in a mug adding little bit of water to get the peaks etc like in the videos, the cream doesn't feel as slick as the canned gel when I shave with it.

Am I using too little cream? Too much water? should it be slicker than the canned gel?

Would lathering directly onto the face be better?

Sorry for all the questions, trying to figure out if its me or is it because the shaving cream isn't as good as whats being talked about on here?

Thanks


----------



## -Simon-

SootyNicko said:


> Took the first steps from cartridge razor and canned gel... maybe could do with a bit of advice.
> 
> I've watched some of the videos on youtube about how to lather etc.
> 
> I'm currently still using my fusion proglide... although I have found an old gillette DE that used to be my grandads.
> 
> I got some Real Shaving Co cream and a Wilkinson Sword brush to investigate what people have been saying.
> 
> The thing is, when I lather the cream on my hand or in a mug adding little bit of water to get the peaks etc like in the videos, the cream doesn't feel as slick as the canned gel when I shave with it.
> 
> Am I using too little cream? Too much water? should it be slicker than the canned gel?
> 
> Would lathering directly onto the face be better?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, trying to figure out if its me or is it because the shaving cream isn't as good as whats being talked about on here?
> 
> Thanks


Hey buddy,

I'm a few months into de shaving now and will not be going back :thumb: Get some 7 o'clock blades and dump the cartridges...

The lather from a cream should be far superior to the canned junk, you just have to take your time in the prep.

To start try a little more product for a richer lather, and take your time over the work....use a small pet bowl this allows more room for the lather to be mixed and makes a big difference to the results, don't mix in your hand or on the face this is far more challenging....finally a better brush will help you tbh ...I upgraded to a Super silvertip knot from The Golden Nib in the USA which I set myself, and the results in use are massively better than I got from the cheap Wilkinson's brush...Try looking at Badger and Blade's forums for great advice!

Good luck and enjoy,

Regards

Simon


----------



## suspal

Junior Bear said:


> Just got 20 gilette 7oclock yellow blades for £4


7 o'clock blades 35p per pack and they were platinum ones bear if you want a packet pm me :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Yea go on then ill try em!


----------



## Guest

I agree with Simon - get some Gillette 7 o'clock (yellows imho) :thumb: Far superior to Derbys which are often advised for beginners. And far superior to any cartridge.

I've found cream to work best if applied and lathered directly on the face - I've tried lathering in a bowl but never managed to get it to work satisfactorily. 
Don't use too much water and you should be able to work it to a nice thick lather. I soak my brush then shake it out so that it's still damp but doesn't drip - it will take some experimentation. You can always add a little water as you work the lather by dipping the tips of the brush briefly into the sink.

Different creams suit different people. I find I get the best results with a glycerin based cream/soap. Taylor's creams, which are not glycerin based, didn't work too well for me - plenty of lather but not enough lubrication - shame because they are a good price and smell great.

So far, I've found soaps to offer more lubrication than creams.


----------



## SootyNicko

I'll give the suggestions here a go. Want to try to get the cream right first before trying the DE.


----------



## PaulN

Currently Using my Edwin Jagger Chatsworth DE with Gillette & O'Clocks for the weekend and Merkur 34C DE with personna blades for the week days.

Both a fantastic Combinations for close shaves.


----------



## The Cueball

Merkur and persona here too, everyday!

 <---- I look like that.... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## PaulN

The Cueball said:


> Merkur and persona here too, everyday!
> 
> <---- I look like that.... :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Which Merkur you got? Funny that a kind gent gave me a couple of Personna blades


----------



## The Cueball

PaulN said:


> Which Merkur you got? Funny that a kind gent gave me a couple of Personna blades


The Futur one... love it... great weight in it...

Did he now... what a guy eh... 

:thumb:


----------



## PaulN

The Cueball said:


> The Futur one... love it... great weight in it...
> 
> Did he now... what a guy eh...
> 
> :thumb:


Ahhh yeah you got the poncy matt chrome one.....


----------



## Guest

The Cueball said:


> <---- I look like that.... :lol:


Hopefully, just not so green


----------



## -Simon-

Hi Guys,

Using a 34c which I am really enjoying but my beard is tough and despite careful preshave prep I am still looking at 6 passes for a really close shave...My question is whether anyone has any experience of the slant bar http://www.merkur-razor.co.uk/products/Merkur-37C-Slant-Bar-DE-Safety-Razor.htm

Feel ready for something more aggressive :thumb:


----------



## Ross

I have the 39C Simon and its a really good razor,its like the 37c but a little longer. I am doing two/three passes and I am getting a very close shave.


----------



## -Simon-

Ross said:


> I have the 39C Simon and its a really good razor,its like the 37c but a little longer. I am doing two/three passes and I am getting a very close shave.


Cheers Buddy,

Think I'll give one a go :thumb:

Sticking to the 37c though....

Simon


----------



## Ross

I'd go for the 39c,the longer handle makes shaving eaiser.


----------



## -Simon-

Ross said:


> I'd go for the 39c,the longer handle makes shaving eaiser.


Noticed that but my daily driver is a 34c which suits my hand size, and the 37c is basically exactly the same but with the slant head


----------



## Junior Bear

Got quite irritated with the yellow gilettes


Went back to a personna and feels great again, good blades


Recieved some gilete platinums from a nice member so ill try them next


----------



## LeadFarmer

-Simon- said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Using a 34c which I am really enjoying but my beard is tough and despite careful preshave prep I am still looking at 6 passes for a really close shave...My question is whether anyone has any experience of the slant bar http://www.merkur-razor.co.uk/products/Merkur-37C-Slant-Bar-DE-Safety-Razor.htm
> 
> Feel ready for something more aggressive :thumb:


Yes I have the slant and its perfect. I ditched my standard Merkur as the handle was too short for comfort and went with the longer handled barber pole slant instead. Much nicer to use.


----------



## Junior Bear

If of thought the extra leverage puts more pressure on the skin when using a long handled one


----------



## james_death

My view on the longer handle to which i have the barbers pole is it suits my hand size better and still does not fill the hand by a good way but the extra weight to actually help pulll the razor down more by its own weight rather than more pulling down.


Thats my way of looking at it anyway.

I tried the Vision but that seamed too heavy and bulky, well it repeatedly tried to cut me to shreds i could not get on with it and had to sell it on and went back to the 38 i think it is.


----------



## LeadFarmer

I agree, the longer handled Merkur barber pole is easier for me to hold. The standard size Merkur was too uncomfortable for my hand.


----------



## -Simon-

Just waiting on Connaught Shaving for confirmation of stock.....


----------



## -Simon-

Oh dear 3-4 wks....might have to settle for the 39c...just worried whether it will fit on my stand...any chance of a pic showing area where handle meets head?

Cheers Simon


----------



## Junior Bear

I'd wait mate! Get exactly what you feel is best even if it means waitin a while


----------



## -Simon-

Patience isn't my strong suit :lol:


----------



## Ross




----------



## -Simon-

Ross said:


>


Cheers Ross,

What a nice line up :thumb:

Looks like the 39c is a bit bigger diameter at the top of the neck than the 34c I have...will need to check the width of the hook on the stand....be a shame if I couldn't use it!

Used my last Feather blade, so onto Personna's...not bad but nowhere near the Feathers....I bought a sample pack but soon realised that the Jap blades are best for me....strange really as I think the same re cars :doublesho

Regards

Simon


----------



## Nanoman

After dipping in and out of this thread over many months and struggling to decide which razor to buy I finally decided on a Merkur 38c due to the long handle and forgiving shave. Unfortunately it wasn't in stock anywhere so I've gone for a 23C and the £8 sample pack from traditional shaving. Already have a badger brush and have been using the body shop shaving cream with my Mach3 which vastly improves the shave over supermarket stuff. 

Wish me luck (very sensitive skin). :-(


----------



## Ross

I am really getting on with these blades http://connaughtshaving.com/gilsbs.html


----------



## -Simon-

Ross said:


> I am really getting on with these blades http://connaughtshaving.com/gilsbs.html


Interesting how do these compare to the Feathers?


----------



## Ross

Much better:thumb: I find the Feathers too aggressive most of the time.


----------



## -Simon-

Ross said:


> Much better:thumb: I find the Feathers too aggressive most of the time.


I think i'll have to reserve judgement until I get the slant....at the mo even the feathers are not aggressive enough :wall:


----------



## Junior Bear

You've got good technique then


----------



## -Simon-

Junior Bear said:


> You've got good technique then


Tough beard....taking six passes for the shave I want which equates to 1/2 hour a day....really would like to reduce the number to 3....no issues with technique and taking time to prep the skin but the 34c is doing what it's designed to and taking things easy :lol:


----------



## Ross

With those Gillette blades and my Superspeed red tip,I did two passes on three days worth of stubble and got a pretty clean shave just needing one more to touch up.


----------



## -Simon-

Ross said:


> With those Gillette blades and my Superspeed red tip,I did two passes on three days worth of stubble and got a pretty clean shave just needing one more to touch up.


That's what I'm talking about


----------



## Ross

You need a Gillette Red tip, I have a lot of razors but the red tip is my favourite such a good razor.


----------



## -Simon-

Ross said:


> You need a Gillette Red tip, I have a lot of razors but the red tip is my favourite such a good razor.


This one looks rather nice....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Gillette-Red-Tip-Super-Speed-Safety-Razor-1955-TTO-NOS-Thin-Blades-A4-/271095092939?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1e86d6cb


----------



## Ross

It does,I have the English made one apparently much better made than the US one plus its much rarer,I got it for a steal but it could do with a re chrome.


----------



## PaulN

-Simon- said:


> This one looks rather nice....
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Gillette-Red-Tip-Super-Speed-Safety-Razor-1955-TTO-NOS-Thin-Blades-A4-/271095092939?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1e86d6cb


Im not looking..... lol although i have a Lovey Red Tip, I had a bad month or two constantly on ebay at 2am bidding for alot of shavers......


----------



## Nanoman

Got my merkur through. how the hell do I use it? Scared to put it near my face tbh. Is there a right/wrong way to put the blades in? Any videos online that'll help - didn't even come with instructions!
Edit
Found the video at the start of the thread... doesn't look too difficult.


----------



## -Simon-

Nanoman said:


> Got my merkur through. how the hell do I use it? Scared to put it near my face tbh. Is there a right/wrong way to put the blades in? Any videos online that'll help - didn't even come with instructions!
> Edit
> Found the video at the start of the thread... doesn't look too difficult.


All you'll ever need:

http://wiki.badgerandblade.com/

:thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

OK so my father is off to Berlin shortly and I wonder if anyone knows whether there are any deals to be had there on the Merkur razors, if so where to buy?


----------



## -Simon-

Think I've just discovered my new favourite blade!

The Astra Superior Platinum:










Now I have tried Feathers which I really like, Merkur which are horrible, Persona ok, but I knew when I unwrapped one of these beauties that I was in for a treat!

The blade felt very thin, and is indeed extremely sharp, imo at least as sharp as the Feather blades! The shave was really close and has lasted really well, with the Persona blades I had quite a shadow by the evening but still look presentable with the Astras.

They were supplied as part of a sample pack from Connaught and retails at an incredible £12-00 for 100 http://connaughtshaving.com/astrasuper.html

Five stars from me but not for the feint hearted :devil:


----------



## Junior Bear

How comfortable are they?


For me the persona is the best all rounder because its close enough and no irritation 


Whereas the sharper blades do get closer but I suffer for it


----------



## -Simon-

Junior Bear said:


> How comfortable are they?
> 
> For me the persona is the best all rounder because its close enough and no irritation
> 
> Whereas the sharper blades do get closer but I suffer for it


Hi buddy,

Of course this is completely down to the individual, and their beard type, but for me the persona's are ok but not really that close. In terms of irritation from the Astra's not a problem for me, however you do need to be careful about pressure or you will pick up some nicks. With no pressure I find the blades 'skritch' the hairs, which for me means a good shave.

Cheers

Simon


----------



## Nanoman

Nanoman said:


> Got my merkur through. how the hell do I use it? Scared to put it near my face tbh. Is there a right/wrong way to put the blades in? Any videos online that'll help - didn't even come with instructions!
> Edit
> Found the video at the start of the thread... doesn't look too difficult.


Well... I'm sold. I get annoyed at myself for buying cartridge razors for 10 years.

It wasn't all plain sailing though. First few shaves I was thinking it was far too gentle... it was hardly picking up any hair even with pressure on the blade nevermind cutting me. I decided to try another blade and realised I'd made a bit of a rookie mistake... I'd put the bottom piece on upside down so the blade was right up against it!

Now I've got it the right way round I'm getting a better shave than with a cartridge razor. No pain when shaving with long stubble, no nicks or cuts. Will make my way through this connaught sample pack before deciding what to use. I think it'll be the Astras I try next.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Simon-

Nanoman said:


> Well... I'm sold. I get annoyed at myself for buying cartridge razors for 10 years.
> 
> It wasn't all plain sailing though. First few shaves I was thinking it was far too gentle... it was hardly picking up any hair even with pressure on the blade nevermind cutting me. I decided to try another blade and realised I'd made a bit of a rookie mistake... I'd put the bottom piece on upside down so the blade was right up against it!
> 
> Now I've got it the right way round I'm getting a better shave than with a cartridge razor. No pain when shaving with long stubble, no nicks or cuts. Will make my way through this connaught sample pack before deciding what to use. I think it'll be the Astras I try next.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


That's great...just remember no pressure with the Astra/feathers you don't need it :thumb:


----------



## Davemm

Really is a nicer way of shaving and much more comfortable with less tug 

If you have the yellow Gillette blades in the sample pack they are also very good and my personal favourites even over the Astra blades


----------



## madstaff

-Simon- said:


> Think I've just discovered my new favourite blade!
> 
> The Astra Superior Platinum:


My preferred choice of blade too. Couldn't get on with the Gillette Yellows.

Astra Platinum £9-90


----------



## suspal

Junior Bear said:


> How comfortable are they?
> 
> For me the persona is the best all rounder because its close enough and no irritation
> 
> Whereas the sharper blades do get closer but I suffer for it


what did you think off the 7 o' clocks? :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

suspal said:


> what did you think off the 7 o' clocks? :thumb:


I liked the 7 o'clocks, a great blade to start with, but the Feathers and Astras are a step up in terms of closeness. :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

suspal said:


> what did you think off the 7 o' clocks? :thumb:


I like them, really smooth and cut the hair with ease.

The aftermath is a bit more burn compared to the persona though which I still think is my favourite all rounder


----------



## Matt.

Right guys, I'm getting fed up with have a shaving rash after shaving with the standard Gilette razor. 

I'm going to treat myself this Christmas to a new DE set up.

I am aware there are loads of posts to help me out, but what would you recommend of each product to start with? (to save me trawling through all the posts)

There are so many razors to choose from.

It's the blades, creams, soaps, brushs and bowl I need pointers on. I would also like a nice stand to keep it all together. (not a lot of room in our bathroom)

I don't have a lot of time each time I shave. I also have to have a shower first as I get dirty at work. If that makes a difference?

I usually have a shave Sunday morning, Tuesday & Thursday evening. It doesn't grow that fast but I don't like stubble.


----------



## -Simon-

34c
7'o clocks
Small stainless steel pet bowl
4 men oil 
Palmolive cream
Badgers hair brush - get a knot from The Golden Nib and restore/turn your own handle

You'll need at least 1/2hr for a shave and are wise to shower first...don't try to rush...especially while learning.....enjoy!


----------



## Matt.

So how would I use the cream / oil then? 

What about moisturiser?

Looking at the 34c it's a short handled razor. Has anyone had use of both and what is your preference?


----------



## Ross

IIRC shaving rash is normally caused my bacteria in/on the skin so if you keep using a good face wash it should go away.


----------



## -Simon-

Matt. said:


> So how would I use the cream / oil then?
> 
> What about moisturiser?
> 
> Looking at the 34c it's a short handled razor. Has anyone had use of both and what is your preference?


OK this is my routine:


Put shaving brush in a bowl of warm water to soak whilst showering
Shower
Clarins face wash
Don't dry you face
Rub 5 drops of oil into the beard
Almond size blob of Palmolive cream into bowl
Mix for 5mins until a soft peak of foam achieved
2 passes with the grain
2 across the grain one left to right one right to left
2 against the grain
Wash face off with warm water
Wash off with cold water to close the pores
Wipe face over with an alum stick and leave to dry
Apply after shave

I like the 34c but I know others prefer the longer handle so this is a personal choice tbh


----------



## Matt.

Ok. 

So seen as you started this thread and it's got over 100 pages and you must have tried alot of different products, what would you advise for me to get started Ross?


----------



## Matt.

-Simon- said:


> OK this is my routine:
> 
> 
> Put shaving brush in a bowl of warm water to soak whilst showering
> Shower
> Clarins face wash
> Don't dry you face
> Rub 5 drops of oil into the beard
> Almond size blob of Palmolive cream into bowl
> Mix for 5mins until a soft peak of foam achieved
> 2 passes with the grain
> 2 across the grain one left to right one right to left
> 2 against the grain
> Was face off with warm water
> Wash off with cold water to close the pores
> Wipe face over with an alum stick and leave to dry
> Apply after shave
> 
> I like the 34c but I know others prefer the longer handle so this is a personal choice tbh


Great.

Do you re cream your face after each 2 passes?

Is the Alum Block instead of moisturiser?


----------



## -Simon-

Matt. said:


> Great.
> 
> Do you re cream your face after each 2 passes?
> 
> Is the Alum Block instead of moisturiser?


Wash off remaining foam and relather after every pass....I don't use a moisturiser, the alum seals any nicks, is an good antiseptic and closes the pores...see how you get on with it...btw the Proraso Shave Cut healing gel is worth adding to your list!


----------



## Ross

Well a Kent blk2 brush,A Gillette Red tip superspeed,Mitchells wool fat soap is very good and for oil the Musgo is nice too or the Somersets stuff works good too.


----------



## Matt.

So much bloody stuff.

Where are you guys getting all your bits from?


----------



## -Simon-

I like Connaught Shaving Supplies...but the oil, Palmolive and bowls are available from Wilkinsons!


----------



## Ross

A lot from here http://connaughtshaving.com/special.html


----------



## Davemm

Matt. said:


> So much bloody stuff.
> 
> Where are you guys getting all your bits from?


here


----------



## Matt.

This is my order so far

Razor - 34c or 38c undecided.
Blades - Connought DE Sample Pack 60 blades - http://connaughtshaving.com/samplepack.html
Brush - No idea
Cream / Soap / Oil - Far too many to choose from
Alum Block - http://connaughtshaving.com/page393.html To get me started


----------



## Ross

The Kent BLK2 brush is fantastic.

http://www.shaving-shack.com/kent-blk2_pure-grey-badger-shaving-brush-black.html


----------



## LeadFarmer

Matt. said:


> So how would I use the cream / oil then?
> 
> What about moisturiser?
> 
> Looking at the 34c it's a short handled razor. Has anyone had use of both and what is your preference?


I found the short handled 34c to be too short for my hands, and uncomfortable to hold. I switched to the longer handled (Barber Pole) Merkur 39C version which also has a slant (twisted) head. Its perfect. Especially when used with Gillette 7 oclock blades.

Heres my preference...

Merkur 39C Slant Barber pole

http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk...lant-Barber-Pole-39C-Safety-Razor-Chrome.html










With Gillette 7 oclock blades










Edwin Jagger brush










I dont bother using a bowl, or pre-shave oil as I find it useless. I just wet the brush in hot water, rub it into the shaving cream and lather it straight onto the face. I like Truefitt and Hill West Indian Limes shaving cream..










Followed by Gillette Fusion Hydra Sooth balm to finish off...


----------



## Davemm

the brush ross has linked to is very good and mine still looks like new after 12 months use. has lost very little hair and lathers up very well. it is quite a soft brush so keep that in mind if you want a stiffer one.

if you suffer from sensitive skin then try the mitchells wool fat soap found it really nice to use and defiantly helped with the irritation


----------



## Matt.

LeadFarmer said:


> I found the short handled 34c to be too short for my hands, and uncomfortable to hold. I switched to the longer handled (Barber Pole) Merkur 39C version which also has a slant (twisted) head. Its perfect.
> 
> http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk...lant-Barber-Pole-39C-Safety-Razor-Chrome.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont bother using a bowl, I just wet the brush in hot water, rub it into the shaving cream and lather it straight onto the face.


So how would the twisted head help then? That's just a 38c with a twisted head?


----------



## Matt.

Davemm said:


> the brush ross has linked to is very good and mine still looks like new after 12 months use. has lost very little hair and lathers up very well. it is quite a soft brush so keep that in mind if you want a stiffer one.
> 
> if you suffer from sensitive skin then try the mitchells wool fat soap found it really nice to use and defiantly helped with the irritation


And which, if any, oil would you recommend for sensitive skin?


----------



## -Simon-

Matt. said:


> So how would the twisted head help then? That's just a 38c with a twisted head?


Don't start with a slant this would be too aggresive wait until you have got used to this form of shaving....


----------



## -Simon-

Matt. said:


> And which, if any, oil would you recommend for sensitive skin?


4 men £1 from Wilkinsons does the job fine!


----------



## Davemm

i just use the king of shaves oil, and buy a couple of bottles when it goes on special offer in tesco. 

its not needed but i find its a nice safety barrier and i can be a little less careful and still get no nicks.


----------



## -Simon-

Davemm said:


> i just use the king of shaves oil, and buy a couple of bottles when it goes on special offer in tesco.
> 
> its not needed but i find its a nice safety barrier and i can be a little less careful and still get no nicks.


I second this...does help reduce nicks and razor burn for me!


----------



## LeadFarmer

Matt. said:


> So how would the twisted head help then? That's just a 38c with a twisted head?


It gives a nice angle from the blade to the face, which makes it comfortable to hold.



-Simon- said:


> Don't start with a slant this would be too aggresive wait until you have got used to this form of shaving....


I'd disagree. My first ever DE razor was the standard head 34C which I only used for a week or two due to the short handle, but then changed straight away to the slant. So much better and I dont find it aggressive at all. Its no different than the standard head in terms of aggression, despite what folk think.


----------



## Matt.

Cool thanks so far guys.

Updated

Razor - 38c Barber Pole Chrome
Blades - Connought DE Sample Pack 60 blades - http://connaughtshaving.com/samplepack.html
Brush - 
Cream / Soap / Oil - I think I will try Mitchells Wool Fat as you get a bowl with it too - http://www.shaving-shack.com/mitchells-wool-fat-shaving-soap-and-ceramic-bowl-120g.html
Alum Block - http://connaughtshaving.com/allumblock.html

Still unsure on which brush. Seems very expensive.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Davemm said:


> i just use the king of shaves oil, and buy a couple of bottles when it goes on special offer in tesco.
> 
> its not needed but i find its a nice safety barrier and i can be a little less careful and still get no nicks.


Do you apply it first, as well as the shaving cream?


----------



## Davemm

what sort of money were you looking at spending in total ?


----------



## Davemm

LeadFarmer said:


> Do you apply it first, as well as the shaving cream?


after a shower i splah face with warm water a couple of times then a few drops of the oil and rub onto the face and neck area well. then i later up the brush while the oil soaks in for a little while. then another quick splash of water and then lather away. :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

Matt. said:


> Cool thanks so far guys.
> 
> Updated
> 
> Razor - 38c Barber Pole Chrome
> Blades - Connought DE Sample Pack 60 blades - http://connaughtshaving.com/samplepack.html
> Brush -
> Cream / Soap / Oil - I think I will try Mitchells Wool Fat as you get a bowl with it too.
> Alum Block - http://connaughtshaving.com/page393.html
> 
> Still unsure on which brush. Seems very expensive.


Good choice on getting a sample pack, thats what I did and decided the 7 oclocks suited me best.

Oh yeh, I forgot about the Alum which is great, though I use this..










As for the brush, I decided to just get a cheapish one incase I didnt like DE shaving. But now wish Id gone for the softest one despite them being dearer.

Its a good idea to get it as a christmas gift as it can be an expensive initial outlay. But worth it as shaving becomes more enjoyable. I like how I can go a week without shaving but the DE blades fetch off the whiskers so easily. Cartridge blades would hurt like hell meaning I would have to use my hair trimmer first.


----------



## Davemm

should really get and try an alum block but never got round to ordering one


----------



## -Simon-

LeadFarmer said:


> It gives a nice angle from the blade to the face, which makes it comfortable to hold.
> 
> I'd disagree. My first ever DE razor was the standard head 34C which I only used for a week or two due to the short handle, but then changed straight away to the slant. So much better and I dont find it aggressive at all. Its no different than the standard head in terms of aggression, despite what folk think.


Guess this one is down to personal preference but if you only shave 3 times a week, and have slow growing beard you would be best served to get your technique right first, that being said with my quick growing, thick stubble I am ordering a slant next....

Re the knot I would recommend setting your own from TGN...I ended up with a 22mm Super Silver Tip for £25-00 :thumb:

http://www.thegoldennib.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=9


----------



## -Simon-

LeadFarmer said:


> Good choice on getting a sample pack, thats what I did and decided the 7 oclocks suited me best.
> 
> Oh yeh, I forgot about the Alum which is great, though I use this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the brush, I decided to just get a cheapish one incase I didnt like DE shaving. But now wish Id gone for the softest one despite them being dearer.
> 
> Its a good idea to get it as a christmas gift as it can be an expensive initial outlay. But worth it as shaving becomes more enjoyable. I like how I can go a week without shaving but the DE blades fetch off the whiskers so easily. Cartridge blades would hurt like hell meaning I would have to use my hair trimmer first.


+1 on this Alum stick really convenient and easy to use :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

Your right Simon, personal preference.



-Simon- said:


> Re the knot I would recommend setting your own from TGN...I ended up with a 22mm Super Silver Tip for £25-00 :thumb:
> 
> http://www.thegoldennib.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=9


Cool. Didnt realise you could buy the knots separately :thumb:



-Simon- said:


> +1 on this Alum stick really convenient and easy to use :thumb:


That particular alum stick is really slick to apply, recommended


----------



## -Simon-

Add some of this:

http://connaughtshaving.com/000265.html

Don't use it a lot but cheap and handy to have around...


----------



## LeadFarmer

Matt. Be warned, if you think detailing products are addictive then prepare yourself for DE products. And tip off your bank manager as well


----------



## -Simon-

LeadFarmer said:


> Cool. Didnt realise you could buy the knots separately :thumb:


Brilliant service and quality...buy a nice handle or turn one your self and set your own :

http://theshaveden.com/forums/threads/setting-a-brush-knot-pic-heavy.18202/

:thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

Some good value handles:

http://thegoldennib.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=65_66


----------



## Matt.

I might try the Vulfix 404 brush as a starter - http://www.shaving-shack.com/progre...ed-badger-and-boar-bristle-shaving-brush.html

Thoughts?

After using the Alum Block, do you not moisturise?

Straight from shaving, splash of cold water, pat dry then Alum Block?


----------



## Davemm

just remember the better your brush the more water it will hold and the easier it will lather up soaps and creams. yes they cost a little more but its worth it. 

i know it seems a big amount of money but it really does save money all i have had to buy in 12 months is a soap refill and more blades now these 100 blades will last me over a year easily.


----------



## Matt.

Is this a step up being pure badger? http://www.shaving-shack.com/progress-vulfix-660_pure-badger-shaving-brush.html


----------



## -Simon-

These have reviewed well if you don't want to go DIY

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Silvertip-Badger-Hair-Shaving-Brush-with-Black-Plactic-Handle-21MM-Knot-/280941592289?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41696c7ee1


----------



## Matt.

Cool. Better than the Vulfix?

Is there any discount codes around for The Shave Shack and Connaught Shaving?


----------



## Davemm

personally id take the vulfix. 

as for discount if you sign up to the newsletter you get 10% off and a free gift of your choice when you spend 10 or more at shave shack. both times they have been very quick for me.

also free delivery over £40 orders


----------



## Matt.

Once again thanks for all the help. 

Would you just get a Alum Block and Proraso Shave Cut Healing Gel and no moisturiser?


----------



## LeadFarmer

Matt. said:


> Straight from shaving, splash of cold water, pat dry then Alum Block?


This. Then I moisturise with either the Gillete Fusion Hydra or Nivea Post Shave Balm. The Alum block just helps heal any nicks & cuts. Ive bought most of my stuff from The Traditional Shaving Company.


----------



## Davemm

i have never used a alum block. a splash of cold water stops and weepers followed by a quick pat dry and a moisturizer like this one ok its not the cheapest but it will last forever and is very nice and has a good smell to so the other half always says


----------



## -Simon-

Matt. said:


> Once again thanks for all the help.
> 
> Would you just get a Alum Block and Proraso Shave Cut Healing Gel and no moisturiser?


I don't moisturise after shaving but think that depends on your skin type...the Alum is a great antisceptic and stops small nicks, the Proraso takes care of everything else :thumb:

I like Clarins face wash and have used the moisturiser before which is great on oilier skin.

Setting your own brush will 100% give you the best value £ 4 £, and as the guys have said it makes producing a foam very quick and easy. Ian Tangs brushes as my link have had good reviews on Badger & Blade:

http://badgerandblade.com/vb/archive/index.php/t-262110.html

http://badgerandblade.com/vb/showthread.php/315067-Frank-shaving-finest-badger-custom?highlight=franks+shaving+brushes


----------



## Matt.

Would you recommend DE shaving even f you don't have tough stubble/beard?


----------



## -Simon-

Matt. said:


> Would you recommend DE shaving even f you don't have tough stubble/beard?


Of course it's great value, fun, environmetally friendly and once you get the hang of it very relaxing!


----------



## -Simon-

This might help you...


----------



## Matt.

I've got the Vulfix 660 in my basket at the moment!


----------



## -Simon-

Matt. said:


> I've got the Vulfix 660 in my basket at the moment!


Looks good to start you off....


----------



## Davemm

Matt. said:


> I've got the Vulfix 660 in my basket at the moment!


just do it  i was the same spent ages lookign and reading and then jsut thought sod it and ordered £80 worht of stuff best move ive ever done as far as shaving goes.


----------



## Junior Bear

I don't understand the brush hype


Quality of blades is all I care about.


----------



## Davemm

Junior Bear said:


> I don't understand the brush hype
> 
> Quality of blades is all I care about.


use a cheapo synthetic brush and then a good badger hair brush with a soap that doesnt lather very easily ( MITCHELLS WOOL EG) and then you might


----------



## Matt.

Just out of interest, I'm looking at buying Mitchells wool fat soap and ceramic bowl, will all the other soaps fit into this bowl?

Is it wise to have a soap that contains lanolin?


----------



## -Simon-

Davemm said:


> use a cheapo synthetic brush and then a good badger hair brush with a soap that doesnt lather very easily ( MITCHELLS WOOL EG) and then you might


Have to agree I used a cheap boar brush then upgraded to a Silvertip and tbh the difference is incredible...easy and quick to lather and enough to do a min of 6-7 passes on an almond size blob of Palmolive...one of the most important elements imho....


----------



## Davemm

most soaps will fit in that bowl as there is quite a gap around it, but i would never swap to a differnt soap after the wool fat and ive tried a few. 
have found it very good for my sensitve skin and feels good after the shave to. lanolin is good for sensitive skin.


----------



## -Simon-

Matt. said:


> Just out of interest, I'm looking at buying Mitchells wool fat soap and ceramic bowl, will all the other soaps fit into this bowl?
> 
> Is it wise to have a soap that contains lanolin?


Not if your allergic, otherwise should be fine...:thumb:


----------



## Matt.

About to press confirm in the basket. 

Dave, do you have the ceramic bowl? Is it worth the £11 extra?


----------



## -Simon-

stainless steel works well 4 me


----------



## Davemm

yes i ordered the ceramic bowl, for exactly the same reason as you i wanted a bowl. 

what i do is put a drop or two of water in the bottom of the bowl and then stick the puck of soap in so it stay in there nice and firm. come shave time i let the whole thing soap and bowl soak and soften in a sink of warm water while i shower. this make it easier to lather and load up your brush with (let brush soak at same time) just don't use really hot water as it damages the lanolin i believe.


----------



## Matt.

Thanks Dave. So you always leave the soap in the bowl? 

After the shave just let it dry and put the lid back on?


----------



## Davemm

yep once its fitted i dont remove until its change time only done this one as the soap lasts ages.

yep just empty the water out, pat the top of the soap with an towel and then put the lid on for nest time.










see what i mean about the gap though

oh and this is my little collection that i started with


----------



## Junior Bear

I use creams not soaps so I guess that's why my cheap brush works fine. I get thick slick lather in about 15 seconds


----------



## Davemm

Junior Bear said:


> I use creams not soaps so I guess that's why my cheap brush works fine. I get thick slick lather in about 15 seconds


creams will always lather easier but i prefer a nice soap, guess its like a wax/ sealant :thumb:


----------



## Matt.

Dave, what's in the blue and black tubs?


----------



## Davemm

the razor rock is like a thick gel cream smells lovely but couldn't get on with it and left my face irritated after. the blue plastic tub is the cheap Wilkinson sop that can be found in most super markets used one and threw the soap away. i then filled it with a puck of tabac but again didn't get on with it as well and ended up back on the wool fat which gives me a much more comfortable shave and no irritation after


----------



## The Cueball

:lol: this DE shaving thing is just like detailing eh... :wall:

nice collection you have there!

:thumb:


----------



## Davemm

i had to ban my self from looking on the forums and websites as my bank balance wont allow for detailing and a full on de shaving addiction to


----------



## james_death

After many years of trying many things and always irritated skin.

Even with oils and then soap or cream.

However just been trying just oil, tried the somerset worked well even just some almond oil worked great.

Cheap and actually the only time i have not had any irritation / discomfort.

Have tea tree oil that could be mixed with the almond oil using teh almond oil as the main carrier.

Do fancy adding some citrus oil to it for some great fragrance...

You dont even need the badger.

I do Have a Ford and Medleys cut throat coming with ebony scales for christmas..

http://www.theinvisibleedge.co.uk/fordandmedley.html

My Burp Day is 1st of Jan and ill be getting Custom Strop and case... Sweet...

http://www.theinvisibleedge.co.uk/handmadestrops.html

Yet More practicing...:lol:


----------



## Matt.

Done!! Ordered alum block and blades from Connaught.

Products Ordered
Code	Product	Item Price	Quantity:	Total

SHPRO5	Proraso Shave Cut Healing Gel (10ml)	£4.09**	1	£4.09**
SHMWF1	Mitchell's Wool Fat Shaving Soap and Ceramic Bowl (120g)	£16.85**	1	£16.85**
SH38001	Merkur 38C Barberpole	£38.99**	1	£38.99**
SHFR23	FREE The Bluebeards Revenge Post Shave Balm 20ml Sample (Only 1 Free Offer Per Order!)	£0.00**	1	£0.00**
SHPV660	Progress Vulfix 660 Pure Badger Shaving Brush	£16.49**	1	£16.49**
Subtotal:*	£76.42***
Shave Points Discount:*	£0.00***
Coupon Saving:*	£7.65***
Discounted Subtotal:*	£68.77***
Shipping cost:*	£0.00***

Total:*


----------



## Davemm

nice order, and the shave points you get will go towards the next one. 

do you get any Gillette yellows in your sample pack?

oh and thebluebeards cream is good to the sample pot will go a long way if used sparingly as it should be.


----------



## Matt.

These are samples i have ordered - http://connaughtshaving.com/popular.html Gilette Silvers.

I am kicking myself now, as when I first looked at blades I wanted the Gilette Yellow 7 o'clock ones!


----------



## Ross

I have far too much soaps,I'd need to post up a pic of all my gear.


----------



## Davemm

Matt if you send me a pm i will sort a couple of yellows out for you.


----------



## Davemm

Ross said:


> I have far too much soaps,I'd need to post up a pic of all my gear.


yes, do it :thumb:


----------



## Matt.

Just need to find a decent stand now.


----------



## LeadFarmer

james_death said:


> I do Have a Ford and Medleys cut throat coming with ebony scales for christmas..
> 
> http://www.theinvisibleedge.co.uk/fordandmedley.html


Thats a fascinating piece of reading, seeing as I live in Sheffield. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## james_death

LeadFarmer said:


> Thats a fascinating piece of reading, seeing as I live in Sheffield. Thanks :thumb:


Sheffield Steel was still the best you could get back then especially for cut throat and always wanted a vintage so when spotted these been never used i had to have one Donny lad myself so yorkshire and proud...


----------



## -Simon-

Matt. said:


> These are samples i have ordered - http://connaughtshaving.com/popular.html Gilette Silvers.
> 
> I am kicking myself now, as when I first looked at blades I wanted the Gilette Yellow 7 o'clock ones!


Call Peter at Connaught....he will have no problem amending the order for you.

Regards

Simon


----------



## Matt.

Well Dave has kindly offered to send me one to try so I think I will leave it this time.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Just had an email saying The Traditional Shaving Company currently have a 10% offer running..

*Just enter the code NOV10 into the shopping basket discount field to claim your discount.

The discount code is valid until Midnight on Friday November 30th so place your order quick.*


----------



## Matt.

Yep. I entered SHNOV10.


----------



## PaulN

Dont suppose anyones has a discount code for http://www.theenglishshavingcompany.com/ by anychance? Need to order some Pre-shave and shaving cream soon ish.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Matt.

Well I've had a order despatch email from Connaught, but nothing from Shaving Shack. This all important one.


----------



## Ross

A cut throat would be interesting to try.


----------



## Matt.

When I go to my barbers, they line all my hair off with a cut throat.

I wouldn't fancy using one on myself though.


----------



## james_death

You can try a shavette...

http://www.shaving-shack.com/shavettes/

I have one, they can be a bit more devilish than a cutthroat they say and once i have used the cutthroat i will be able to comment more.

The only reason that they may come keener is they are stainless steel and blades.
You would use dedicated salon blades for them or snap a standard safety razor blade i have done both options.

The fact the blades are very very sharp and are more reliant on correct angle you hold it at rather than with a safety razor thats where you get the keenness along with them being so light you are more reliant on your arm movement doing all the work unlike more weight to a cutthroat.

What ever you do dont get the cheapo cutthroats if you want a reasonably priced one get the basic dovo or the invisible edge own brand its made by dovo i believe.

A few other's about i think also.


----------



## Matt.

Those of you that ordered from The Shaving Shack, do you get a despatch email?


----------



## The Cueball

I have my cut throat in the cupboard... don't use it that much TBH, it's too much of a PITA to keep sharpening up etc etc...

the shavette style ones are OK... maybe I got the wrong one, as it's very light... don't like using that either!! :lol: :wall:

:thumb:


----------



## Matt.

Well it's all been delivered.

Got two bars of soap from Connaught as a freebie too. 

The razor looks really good. The handle seems a little short even though it's the 38c which is meant to be longer handle?

I'm going to try Astra Platinum blade first. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## -Simon-

Matt. said:


> Well it's all been delivered.
> 
> Got two bars of soap from Connaught as a freebie too.
> 
> The razor looks really good. The handle seems a little short even though it's the 38c which is meant to be longer handle?
> 
> I'm going to try Astra Platinum blade first. Really looking forward to it.


Mate just take your time and enjoy the experience...don't worry if it's not a perfect shave 1st time this will come with practice :thumb:


----------



## Davemm

Will get those blades in the post to you on Monday Matt, have been able to get near a post office.


----------



## -Simon-

Matt. said:


> Well it's all been delivered.
> 
> Got two bars of soap from Connaught as a freebie too.
> 
> The razor looks really good. The handle seems a little short even though it's the 38c which is meant to be longer handle?
> 
> I'm going to try Astra Platinum blade first. Really looking forward to it.


How was the first shave ? My hand shook the first time out :lol: Can't believe I was worried tbh :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

Matt. said:


> The razor looks really good. The handle seems a little short even though it's the 38c which is meant to be longer handle?


Matt, in case they have sent you the wrong one, my Barber Pole Merkur is 10cm in total length.

I keep mine in one of these..


----------



## Matt.

Just checked the razor and it is 10cm from bottom to the very top. 

Where did you get the pouch from?


----------



## Matt.

Well I had my first shave with the DE this morning. 

I really enjoyed it. By god does the brush smell. 

A couple of things, it was hard to get a thick lather with the soap and after I lathered up, it seemed to dry out before I got to certain areas. 

Do I need to make my face wetter? It was still damp from the shower.


----------



## Davemm

Its not the easiest soap to lather, one good trick is as i mentioned earlier leave to soak in a warm sink of water while you shower, also when loading the brush hold the bowl and puck upside down so that the soap falls deeper into the knot of the brush. 

Mitchell wool fat does like a little bit of water added every now and then but to much and you will ruin the lather. 

to make your brush a little stiffer to get some soap of the puck you can hold the bristles with your finger tips to stop them spreading out. 

any blood with the first shave ? and did you use a shave oil ?


----------



## Matt.

I don't want to sound like I know it all, but I did all of the above. 

Took the advice from you in an earlier post about soaking the soap and brush while in the shower, and watched a few videos on You Tube about turning the soap bowl upside down.

I did have a small cut to a scar that I have. Around the neck area was a rash. 

I used a Alum Block and then used the After Shave balm. As you said, a little goes along way.


----------



## Davemm

well if you did all of the above then you did a good job to start with! unfortunately you are just going to have to practice, i know it sounds a little sad but have a few practice goes on your hand to see how the lather builds and what happens if you get it to wet/dry. i have never found the soap to produce a huge lather but it cushions against the blade well and feels good after the shave. 

the rash on the neck may be due to being a little heavy handed and a new blade. i can sometimes get a little rash if its a new blade and im rushing.


----------



## Matt.

Thanks.

Any help with it drying out? Is my face not wet enough?


----------



## Davemm

with the soap drying out ?


----------



## Matt.

Yes. Just re-read your post about practicing with it. 

I'm not expecting it to be right the first time or even the 10th time. 

As they say, practice makes perfect.


----------



## Davemm

Matt. said:


> Yes. Just re-read your post about practicing with it.
> 
> I'm not expecting it to be right the first time or even the 10th time.
> 
> As they say, practice makes perfect.


it took me a month to get used to it, but have never looked back since. after you get the hang of it and the shaves are getting better have a go with your old cartridge razor and feel how horrible and dull the razor feels.


----------



## PaulN

Matt. said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Any help with it drying out? Is my face not wet enough?


Only guessing but sounds like you dont have the brush loaded with enough soap which then doesnt let you have enough water to keep it wet. The thicker the lather the less it drys out, i find the only time i have to re-wet an area is my neck on the third path.


----------



## Junior Bear

I find soaps make the skin feel dry


Creams have the same lather effect but still feel slick afterwards


----------



## Matt.

Is anyone using a daily moisturiser of some sort?


----------



## -Simon-

Matt. said:


> Is anyone using a daily moisturiser of some sort?


Not me....tbh not sure it would soak through the alum :lol:


----------



## Matt.

Well working outside can dry my face pretty quick.


----------



## -Simon-

Matt. said:


> Well working outside can dry my face pretty quick.


Sure....I rate Clarins products tbh and have used the moisturiser in the past....ask in your local Debenhams for a sample :thumb:


----------



## Davemm

Only moistureise after a shave ! Don't have time to do it everyday.

Blades have gone in the post today Matt


----------



## Matt.

Had my second shave today. Alot more blood and more of a rash. 

I'm going to try a different blade next time. 

I managed to get a thickish lather with the soap this time. I think last time my face wasn't wet enough.

I have got a big rash on my neck area now


----------



## Davemm

did you wet shave before ?


----------



## -Simon-

Hmm you do need to let your face get used to the new way of shaving...make sure you don't use any more pressure than the weight of the razor...remember you are not trying to remove all the beard in one pass just to reduce it each time...Are you starting with the grain then switching to across the grain, and only going against the grain for the last pass?

You could in theory be allergic to lanolin...see how you get on but if the problem persists try some Palmolive cream from Wilkinsons or the supermarket instead and see if this helps you.

Don't be disheartened you'll find the best products and options for you very quickly....


----------



## -Simon-

Just ordered my 37c slant bar and 50 Astras from Connaught Shaving...hopefully will be here by the weekend for me to try :thumb:

Nice to have another option and hoping I can speed up the process a little when I'm trying to get off to work.


----------



## Matt.

I might have a look at a lanolin free soap / cream


----------



## Davemm

Did you get the same feeling after the first shave ? 

I'd let your skin heal again and the hair grow back and give it one more go first.


----------



## Vroomfondel

Matt. said:


> Had my second shave today. Alot more blood and more of a rash.
> 
> I'm going to try a different blade next time.
> 
> I managed to get a thickish lather with the soap this time. I think last time my face wasn't wet enough.
> 
> I have got a big rash on my neck area now


A few things you might want to experiment with before changing the blade or soap.

Pressure. As -Simon- said, light pressure is all you need.

Blade angle. I find this to be one of the major factors that determines whether my shave is smooth and comfortable or not. 30° is the recommended angle.

Have a look at this video for a good view of the correct angle (apologies if posted before, I've not read the entire thread).






Direction of shave. As you're still new to it and getting your technique right I'd stick to "with the grain", particularly for your neck. Across and against the grain can wait till you're getting consistent, comfortable results. Also worth double checking in the mirror the actual direction of hair growth for those sensitive areas.

Give those a whirl after your skin has healed and see how you get on.


----------



## PaulN

Matt. said:


> Had my second shave today. Alot more blood and more of a rash.
> 
> I'm going to try a different blade next time.
> 
> I managed to get a thickish lather with the soap this time. I think last time my face wasn't wet enough.
> 
> I have got a big rash on my neck area now


One step forward Two steps back..... Youll have one good shave :thumb: a few bad ones 

Try to avoid too heavy passes to start with if your doing 3 passes, count on the fact the last ATG will get the closest the previous 2 WTG & XTG for me are just removing the bulk of the stubble.

What blades are you using? Might be worth moving to a less aggressive one till you've mastered the technique. Id also suggest weekend shaves not week days so you don't have to rush the shave.

Also I find the Alum Block make the neck rash worse so try not to use it every time.

Hope this helps

Paul


----------



## -Simon-

Just checked out the You Tube vid for the slant....

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=1l_KHeCYfcc&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D1l_KHeCYfcc

Amazing how effective with just one pass, dispatched today so should be here tomorrow from Connaught Shaving Supplies :thumb:


----------



## Ross

The 39c is very good for thick/course stubble,I have seen it go through 4 days growth with ease.


----------



## Junior Bear

-Simon- said:


> Just checked out the You Tube vid for the slant....
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=1l_KHeCYfcc&desktop_uri=/watch?v=1l_KHeCYfcc
> 
> Amazing how effective with just one pass, dispatched today so should be here tomorrow from Connaught Shaving Supplies :thumb:


I like the look of that!

I do much slower strokes, should I go as fast as he is for a better shave?

I'm scared that if I go that quick I might cut myself, but it's probably the other way round?


----------



## Matt.

Davemm said:


> Only moistureise after a shave ! Don't have time to do it everyday.
> 
> Blades have gone in the post today Matt


Blades came today many thanks.

I usually shave Tuesday & Thursday evening and Sunday morning.

I don't have thick stubble and it doesn't grow fast either. Should I change the days?


----------



## -Simon-

*Christmas came early....*

Well my order from Connaught arrived just 24hrs after it was placed :thumb:










Felt like Christmas came early 










The sledge hammer, case and Astras....Treets came for free...



















TBH case a bit pricey for what it is couldn't really recommend but good for when I'm on my hols...










Really looking forward to giving it a go in the morning


----------



## -Simon-

Junior Bear said:


> I like the look of that!
> 
> I do much slower strokes, should I go as fast as he is for a better shave?
> 
> I'm scared that if I go that quick I might cut myself, but it's probably the other way round?


Let you know how I get on :thumb:


----------



## Davemm

Matt. said:


> Blades came today many thanks.
> 
> I usually shave Tuesday & Thursday evening and Sunday morning.
> 
> I don't have thick stubble and it doesn't grow fast either. Should I change the days?


Glad they have got there.

Let us know how you get on with them !


----------



## Ross

Had probably my best shave tonight with my 39C,Yellow Gillette,Somersets shaving oil and Proraso Green Tea & Oat Shaving Cream.One pass was good enough to leave but I did another pass which has left me with my closet shave yet.


----------



## -Simon-

Ross said:


> Had probably my best shave tonight with my 39C,Yellow Gillette,Somersets shaving oil and Proraso Green Tea & Oat Shaving Cream.One pass was good enough to leave but I did another pass which has left me with my closet shave yet.


Cheers Ross,

Well really pleased with the 37c no different in use to the 34c just more efficient :thumb::thumb:

Work ready in 4 passes compared to the normal 6-7 :lol:

No cuts or sensitivity and I'm sure the shave will get even better as I get used to it.

Thanks Ross for an excellent thread and everyone for the great advice...this enables a novice to progress to competent DE shaving in double quick time


----------



## Ross

I dont know why your thanking me,you wallet must be a lot lighter now thanks to me lol


----------



## -Simon-

Hmm you have a point :lol:

Just don't tell the wife :doublesho


----------



## LeadFarmer

Matt. said:


> Where did you get the pouch from?


Sorry for the late reply Matt, I cant recall where I got it from but it would have been one of the more popular online shaving suppliers. Sorry.


----------



## Davemm

Davemm said:


> Glad they have got there.
> 
> Let us know how you get on with them !


How's the shaves going ?

You had a go with some different blades yet ?


----------



## Matt.

I had a very good shave the other night. Using the Gillete blade you sent me. It was the second shave with the same blade.

Not cuts and no rash around the neck area. :thumb:

How long do the blades last for?


----------



## Ross

Is the the Yellow one? I get two shaves out of my blades,my face likes sharp blades.


----------



## Davemm

Like you the first is always a bit sharp and close. The 2nd is perfect and the third is good just takes a bit extra work bit I can easily get 3 shave from a blade 

Glad your getting on with them I settled on them quite quickly and have only cut me twice in 12 months which is good as far as I'm concerned


----------



## LeadFarmer

I get around 4 shaves from each blade. Around the fourth shave I can feel the blade needs changing. Depends on your growth and how long it is on each shave. I only bother to shave about once a week so a pack of blades lasts me ages. I always reduce the growth with my electric hair shaver before using the razor.


----------



## Junior Bear

I'm on shave six with my personna platinum blade. Still feels slick!


----------



## madstaff

About 3 or 4 shaves per blade for me using Astra Platinums.


----------



## Matt.

Going to have a shave later. 3rd one with same Yellow Gillette blade.


----------



## Davemm

it will be very much like the 2nd, just may take a little more work in certain areas. but 3 s a good number of shave from a blade that only cost 10p


----------



## CliveP

Finally gone for it today, my first delve into DE shaving!

Have gone for:
Edwin Jagger Double Edge Razor DE89L (seems well rated and recommended as a beginner's razor)
Truefitt & Hill Authentic Ultimate Comfort Shaving Cream Bowl 
Pure Badger Shaving Brush Ebony
Ebony Shaving Brush Drip Stand
Derby Double Edge Razor Blades (I don't have a strong growth and understand these are ok for mild growth, so just got 15 of these (5 included with razor and a pack of 10 added for free as over spend threshold)).

Also got some Proraso Shave Cut Healing Gel to take me over the free delivery threshold!

Wish me luck, hoping I won't regret it, but truth is, it was this thread that inspired me!

Hopefully will arrive on Friday (above is from two different online retailers both first class delivery).

Can't wait to give it a (nervous) go!
Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Ross

Nice Clive,those Derby blades are ok but there are much better blades around.


----------



## CliveP

Thanks Ross - I'll take your advice on the blades once I've got into it - like I say I don't have strong growth so I'm hoping the Derby may suit me....

Any you'd recommend that I try alongside the Derbys? Like I say bear in mind I'm not talking 'strong/thick' stubble....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Ross

I cant recommend this stuff enough http://www.somersets.com/products/shave-oil-original.php


----------



## -Simon-

Ross said:


> I cant recommend this stuff enough http://www.somersets.com/products/shave-oil-original.php


Good call....I use a layer of 4men shaving oil under my first pass foam and it makes a big difference...and £1 from your local Wilkinsons :thumb:


----------



## CliveP

Ross said:


> I cant recommend this stuff enough http://www.somersets.com/products/shave-oil-original.php


Thanks Ross - I'll add that to my collection soon (is this like detailing? i.e. addictive?)........just been watching one of the videos linked in an earlier post regarding the correct angle......will need to practice that :thumb:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Ross

The angle will come to you in time,The oil makes a huge diffrance I dont shave without it.


----------



## -Simon-

CliveP said:


> Thanks Ross - I'll add that to my collection soon (is this like detailing? i.e. addictive?)........just been watching one of the videos linked in an earlier post regarding the correct angle......will need to practice that :thumb:
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


I think it appeals to the perfection seeking OCD mindset we all enjoy :lol:


----------



## Davemm

Great move Clive 

Let me know if you fancy trying a couple of Gillette yellows very nice sharp blade but smoth to


----------



## CliveP

Ross - I think I have some King of Shaves oil in the cupboard so I can start by using that underneath.

Thanks Simon - yes the OCD comment makes sense!

Cheers Dave - would appreciate that my friend - right now I'm thinking have I done the right thing, but I'm sure I will based on your recommendation!

Fingers crossed it all comes Friday! Might nip in the office Friday but can give it a go either way then or Saturday!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Matt.

Dave is a top bloke :thumb: He has sent me a couple of yellows, and so far is the best shave I have had. I can see me buying them once I've used all my others. I do have some Iridium Supers coming though.

I need to pick your brains guys. If I cut myself, I apply Proraso Healing Gel to the cut then I use a balm. After a few minutes, the Proraso Gel goes all bitty like crystallised. Is this right? 

Another thing, if I were to look at buying a oil, how do I use it? Before each lather, or just the first? Or just oil alone?

Ross, when you say there are better blades out there, which have you found best?


----------



## Davemm

Oil I just put on first before the first lather and that's it. 

Can't help much with the cuts sorry only ever nicked my self twice in over 12 months. 

As for blades you will just have to try them but I settled on the Gillette yellows as they are a very good shave and only about £11 for 100 so very good value to


----------



## Davemm

CliveP said:


> Ross - I think I have some King of Shaves oil in the cupboard so I can start by using that underneath.
> 
> Thanks Simon - yes the OCD comment makes sense!
> 
> Cheers Dave - would appreciate that my friend - right now I'm thinking have I done the right thing, but I'm sure I will based on your recommendation!
> 
> Fingers crossed it all comes Friday! Might nip in the office Friday but can give it a go either way then or Saturday!
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


It's one of the best things I've done ! Saved me so much money in blades and gels and on the back of it I get a better more comfortable shave.

Pm me your address and il put some in the post come new year


----------



## CliveP

Thanks Dave, appreciated! I'll drop you a PM now.....

Although it's nice to save on the cost of blades, I'm equally interested in trying to get a really close shave.....I probably do presently push the replacement of ever so expensive cartridge blades too long as well...

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Ross

Iridium Super,Yellow Gillettes,Timor,Permasharp,Bolzano all ones that give be very good shaves.


----------



## Davemm

CliveP said:


> Thanks Dave, appreciated! I drop you a PM now.....
> 
> Although it's nice to save on the cost of blades, I'm equally interested in trying to get a really close shave.....I probably do presently push the replacement of ever so expensive cartridge blades too long as well...
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


3 passes gives a very close shave. Just go careful to start or things will be a little sore.

I was the same would use them longer than you should just because of the cost ! But 3 good shaves from a 10p blade is much more acceptable


----------



## -Simon-

Matt. said:


> Dave is a top bloke :thumb: He has sent me a couple of yellows, and so far is the best shave I have had. I can see me buying them once I've used all my others. I do have some Iridium Supers coming though.
> 
> I need to pick your brains guys. If I cut myself, I apply Proraso Healing Gel to the cut then I use a balm. After a few minutes, the Proraso Gel goes all bitty like crystallised. Is this right?
> 
> Another thing, if I were to look at buying a oil, how do I use it? Before each lather, or just the first? Or just oil alone?
> 
> Ross, when you say there are better blades out there, which have you found best?


Re Proraso, just use a tiny amount and rub into cut area only....you only want to seal the cut not the surrounding tissue :thumb:


----------



## james_death

I have started using just oil.

Find it much better for me. 

You can Mix your own or even just Olive oil.

You can use oil by itself or its often used before applying your shaving cream or soap. This is its applied and then your cream or soap applied over this giving you more lubrication but i find the soap tends to dry even the oil out.

As i say it worked best for me just the oil only.

Have tried a fair few products and just getting to the end of my Truefitt and hill luxury soap and ended up getting as Crimbo Gifts the Trumper Eucris Soap and the Truefitt Limes Cream.

I have Witch Hazel gel that works great for me for bloody nicks.

I find the Alum Block is ample in most cases.

Got My Classic Sheffield steel Straight Razor for Christmas and its not as harsh as the shavette was a pleasure to use.

Saved up about a months growth to christen it...:lol:

First shave fine i say first shave as i went over most sections a couple of times anyway.

However the Second shave not really a second pass the tricky chin section got me a nick.

But doing under the nostrils was even easier than the Safety Razor.


----------



## -Simon-

james_death said:


> I have started using just oil.
> 
> Find it much better for me.
> 
> You can Mix your own or even just Olive oil.
> 
> You can use oil by itself or its often used before applying your shaving cream or soap. This is its applied and then your cream or soap applied over this giving you more lubrication but i find the soap tends to dry even the oil out.
> 
> As i say it worked best for me just the oil only.
> 
> Have tried a fair few products and just getting to the end of my Truefitt and hill luxury soap and ended up getting as Crimbo Gifts the Trumper Eucris Soap and the Truefitt Limes Cream.
> 
> I have Witch Hazel gel that works great for me for bloody nicks.
> 
> I find the Alum Block is ample in most cases.
> 
> Got My Classic Sheffield steel Straight Razor for Christmas and its not as harsh as the shavette was a pleasure to use.
> 
> Saved up about a months growth to christen it...:lol:
> 
> First shave fine i say first shave as i went over most sections a couple of times anyway.
> 
> However the Second shave not really a second pass the tricky chin section got me a nick.
> 
> But doing under the nostrils was even easier than the Safety Razor.


Alum block will deal with most nicks but Proraso will deal with the lot....

Funny I used olive oil when I was on my holiday in Majorca this year :lol:

To be honest I use a layer under my first pass foam only...


----------



## Tricky Red

I used to use oil, but it's an absolute bugger to wash off the sink so i dropped using it. I never saw the benefit and i used taylors and clinique.


----------



## Will_G

Well I got my first DE shaving kit for Christmas, I got

Merkur 34C
Tabac soap & bowl
Gillette Super Platinum
Ebony badger brush

So I need to get studying the videos, birthday in January may ask for an Alum block or Styptic pencil and a stand


----------



## Ross

It's not that scary Will,take it easy and you will get the hang of it.


----------



## james_death

I Have Proraso.

Get an Alum block anyway cheap and lasts decades...:lol:

I have the Truefitt and hill £18 oil and dont think anything to it.

Somerset shaving oil has a nice woody fragrance.

The Almond and other nut oils are cheap and you could always add a drop of t-tree or citrus.


----------



## gordonpuk

Will_G said:


> Well I got my first DE shaving kit for Christmas, I got
> 
> Merkur 34C
> Tabac soap & bowl
> Gillette Super Platinum
> Ebony badger brush
> 
> So I need to get studying the videos, birthday in January may ask for an Alum block or Styptic pencil and a stand


I had a Murkur 34C too.
Is there really a differance using soap and a brush over shaving foam?
I've used oil in the past and found it more of a mess than anything.
G


----------



## Brianpilman

I found soap/cream and brush far far better to canned stuff skin feels better. Shave is far better more glide for razor. My face had not felt so good as it has for the last 6 ish months since changing from cans of stuff to brush and cream


----------



## nichol4s

What creams do you use? I've just switched to a DE merkur futur and still using Clinique creame shave razor with it and found it pretty good? The inlaws also bought me a brush a Kent BK4 so would like something to use with this? 

Just going to use the merkur blades 10pack then try some new through work I deal direct with personna and have got 1000's of there platinum coated razor blades if anyone want to try them :thumb: or maybe some swaps


----------



## Davemm

Don't use creams my self as I prefer to face lather so soap I find easier bit can help with those if your interested 

Wouldn't mind trying a couple of blades if you have a few spare not tried that brand before


----------



## nichol4s

Davemm said:


> Don't use creams my self as I prefer to face lather so soap I find easier bit can help with those if your interested
> 
> Wouldn't mind trying a couple of blades if you have a few spare not tried that brand before


I'd like to try all methods til I find what I like the most, as for the blades drop me a pm after the new year and ill send a few to try :thumb:


----------



## james_death

Shaving foam in a can is Evil Eeevil i tell you....:lol:

Never had any mess issues with oil myself.


----------



## Brianpilman

You can try here for cream and soap samples.

http://samples.manmachine.co/


----------



## Davemm

nichol4s said:


> I'd like to try all methods til I find what I like the most, as for the blades drop me a pm after the new year and ill send a few to try :thumb:


In that case try a soap will take a little longer to lather depending on which you use but the block's last forever. My favourite is the Mitchell wool fat, leaves such a nice feeling to the skin and no overpowering smells just nice and clean. 
I let mine soak in the sink while shower then load the brush on the pick for 20-30 seconds (hold the soap above the brush as I find it loads better) then I lather it straight on the face. This method gives enough for 3 passes easy and no need for any mixing bowl, also the longer use of the brush on the face helps with lifting the hairs and exfoliating the dead skin.

Thank you for the kind offer will try and remember to send a pm come new year.


----------



## Davemm

Brianpilman said:


> You can try here for cream and soap samples.
> 
> http://samples.manmachine.co/


They are quite expensive for the size of the samples, great link though and I will defiantly be having a browse


----------



## Ross

Nice site shame about the prices.


----------



## CliveP

The first 'part' of my new DE stuff arrived this morning:

I got the Edwin Jagger Double Edge Razor DE89L, the 
Truefitt & Hill Authentic Ultimate Comfort Shaving Cream Bowl 
but my brush is from another company (should arrive tomorrow)...

So I lathered the cream in my hands semi-successfully...

But I must say:
What a Shave!

Why didn't I do this years ago?! Even with the Derby blades, (I'd watched loads of video guides online which seemed to help), I managed to get a super close shave and got confident enough to do three passes! One tiny tiny nic on my neck (didn't feel a thing!), which Prosara gel sealed in an instance....my neck feels very slightly red at the moment, and I had three days growth along with 'Movember' tash and goatie! (now all gone!)...

I just need to add a nice stand and mixing bowl to the collection now.....it's still cheap as chips really!

Thanks to Dave and Ross for indirectly getting me into this!

If you're reading this thread and thinking 'shall I?', all I can say is 'do it' - it's cheaper long term than cartridge razors, but much more imprtantly to me, it's a much better result and so much more satisfying!!!!

Thanks Again Gents!
Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Davemm

CliveP said:


> The first 'part' of my new DE stuff arrived this morning:
> 
> I got the Edwin Jagger Double Edge Razor DE89L, the
> Truefitt & Hill Authentic Ultimate Comfort Shaving Cream Bowl
> but my brush is from another company (should arrive tomorrow)...
> 
> So I lathered the cream in my hands semi-successfully...
> 
> But I must say:
> What a Shave!
> 
> Why didn't I do this years ago?! Even with the Derby blades, (I'd watched loads of video guides online which seemed to help), I managed to get a super close shave and got confident enough to do three passes! One tiny tiny nic on my neck (didn't feel a thing!), which Prosara gel sealed in an instance....my neck feels very slightly red at the moment, and I had three days growth along with 'Movember' tash and goatie! (now all gone!)...
> 
> I just need to add a nice stand and mixing bowl to the collection now.....it's still cheap as chips really!
> 
> Thanks to Dave and Ross for indirectly getting me into this!
> 
> If you're reading this thread and thinking 'shall I?', all I can say is 'do it' - it's cheaper long term than cartridge razors, but much more imprtantly to me, it's a much better result and so much more satisfying!!!!
> 
> Thanks Again Gents!
> Regards,
> Clive.


Another convert 

Glad it went well ! and the best part is it will only get better the longer you do it
wait until you get a brush and get some proper lather and you get rid of those dull blades and get something a little sharper and it will be a closer shave still

You could do without a stand and bowl and just face lather, when it comes to the brush i rinse mine out well then rub it back and forth a few times on a towel to get some more water out of it and it still looks like new


----------



## The Cueball

haven't shaved since Dec 1st... enjoying the beard and the time off.... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Ross

Your welcome Clive,its the way to go.


----------



## Ross

The Cueball said:


> haven't shaved since Dec 1st... enjoying the beard and the time off.... :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Your not coming up for Up Helly ah are you


----------



## The Cueball

Ross said:


> Your not coming up for Up Helly ah are you


:lol: nope, still banned!

:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Ross

Oh no did you upset the Jarl squad committee? What a shame.....


----------



## The Cueball

you going to it?!? 

:thumb:


----------



## CliveP

Davemm said:


> Another convert
> 
> Glad it went well ! and the best part is it will only get better the longer you do it
> wait until you get a brush and get some proper lather and you get rid of those dull blades and get something a little sharper and it will be a closer shave still
> 
> You could do without a stand and bowl and just face lather, when it comes to the brush i rinse mine out well then rub it back and forth a few times on a towel to get some more water out of it and it still looks like new


Thanks Dave - must admit I have a little more stinging now than I did earlier - I presume it's because my skin isn't yet used to it...

Yea, I'll think on with respect to the bowl and stand - the razor isn't easily stood up in my bathroom to be honest.

Hoping skin will feel all settled again ready for another go in the morning!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Davemm

The rawness and sore feeling will be because of to much pressure and especially on the neck area as its sensitive. i would give tomorrow a miss and let the skin heal fully before attempt 2

i know you've probably done your homework but just check your not shaving against the grain as this is what causes most irritation. It could also be the blades that you are using.

did you put a moisturizer cream on after?


----------



## james_death

I ended up doing a drawing off all the different directions my facial hair grows...:lol:

Old School is the Best Way.....Traditional is the best....:thumb:

You dont need a specific shaving bowl you could use ramekin dish, but a lot will load the tip of the badger brush and lather up on the face saves a lot of of potential mess with the soap in its dish.

Truefitt and hill do a nice sample pack in both the cologne's and shaving cream especially as they compliment one another.

This one is a cracking sample pack...

http://www.truefittandhill.co.uk/products/Representative-Sample-Pack.html

Others here...

http://www.truefittandhill.co.uk/categories/Sample-Packs/


----------



## CliveP

Davemm said:


> The rawness and sore feeling will be because of to much pressure and especially on the neck area as its sensitive. i would give tomorrow a miss and let the skin heal fully before attempt 2
> 
> i know you've probably done your homework but just check your not shaving against the grain as this is what causes most irritation. It could also be the blades that you are using.
> 
> did you put a moisturizer cream on after?


Hi Dave, I did go for a 3 pass attempt so the last one was against the grain - around the base of where the hair grows on the neck the hair grows in all directions so hard to go with the grain so to speak - so I was probably little ambitious. I tried the lighest of pressure but probably did apply too much, hopefully practice will make perfect.

All feels ok this morning, overnight all stinginess and redness gone - my badger brush has not yet arrived so waiting for that before I go for another go (postman not here yet, fingers crossed for today). Yes, I put a moisturiser cream on - stuff I already had.



james_death said:


> I ended up doing a drawing off all the different directions my facial hair grows...:lol:
> 
> Old School is the Best Way.....Traditional is the best....:thumb:
> 
> You dont need a specific shaving bowl you could use ramekin dish, but a lot will load the tip of the badger brush and lather up on the face saves a lot of of potential mess with the soap in its dish.
> 
> Truefitt and hill do a nice sample pack in both the cologne's and shaving cream especially as they compliment one another.
> 
> This one is a cracking sample pack...
> 
> http://www.truefittandhill.co.uk/products/Representative-Sample-Pack.html
> 
> Others here...
> 
> http://www.truefittandhill.co.uk/categories/Sample-Packs/


Thanks James,

Yes might look for an alternative dish in that case - the specific ones do seem pricey, don't mind paying, but don't like being ripped off!

Sample packs look good too...

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Ross

I hope you dont catch RAD Clive.


----------



## CliveP

Ross,

RAD?

Yours confused, 
Clive.


----------



## -Simon-

Razor addiction disorder ???


----------



## Davemm

If you head down that route things get expensive and quick ! Lol


----------



## Ross

-Simon- said:


> Razor addiction disorder ???


Nearly it's razor acquisition disorder where you have a habit of buy razors,I had a touch of it for a few months hence my 10 vintage Gillette's lol


----------



## -Simon-

Ross said:


> Nearly it's razor acquisition disorder where you have a habit of buy razors,I had a touch of it for a few months hence my 10 vintage Gillette's lol


How does it feel to be patient Zero.....you have a lot to answer for :lol:


----------



## Ross

Well you find yourself on ebay looking for razors,you find afew bid on then and win.You get them home,have a few shaves and then find yourself looking for another one and process starts again.


----------



## -Simon-

Sounds familiar oh nooooo! :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## nichol4s

What stands are suitable for the merkur futur and a Kent bk4? I've looked but as I'm pretty green I can't seem to find what I want.

P.s I have the chrome futur


----------



## nichol4s

Well just back at work and checked out the razor blades I have, thousands of personna chrome platinum some in the fancy retail packaging some in regular dispensers. I will sort something out price wise for both 

I also have some ceramic coated blades I've read you need balls of steel to use these! But the life of the blade should be increased


----------



## Ross

Ceramic coated blades? im in lol


----------



## nichol4s

Ross PM me your address and ill send some you can be the lab rat to try these and report back?


----------



## Ross

Alright then I will give hem a go.


----------



## SystemClenz

Need anymore testers? Love to try this :thumb:


----------



## nichol4s

Go on the no more after this though as these blades are around £2 each :doublesho but should out perform any chrome platinum coated razor blade


----------



## Ross

I might buy a few if I get on with them.


----------



## nichol4s

Posted will be with you soon :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Thanks mate,better get 999 on speed dial:lol:


----------



## Brianpilman

What blades are they and where from?


----------



## Davemm

nichol4s said:


> Well just back at work and checked out the razor blades I have, thousands of personna chrome platinum some in the fancy retail packaging some in regular dispensers. I will sort something out price wise for both
> 
> I also have some ceramic coated blades I've read you need balls of steel to use these! But the life of the blade should be increased


Will keep an eye on this

just to check did you get my pm with address on it ?


----------



## Ross

Nickol are they steel blades with a ceramic coating? Seen on some US forums that you can get solid ceramic blades but I don't think they would work in a DE razor just a single or injector type razor.


----------



## nichol4s

Ross said:


> Nickol are they steel blades with a ceramic coating? Seen on some US forums that you can get solid ceramic blades but I don't think they would work in a DE razor just a single or injector type razor.


There stainless blades with a ceramic coating edge, there from the US, the blades are unbranded I.e no markings but manufactored by a big American company. I can get different razor blades coating materials but it all boils down to cost. I will also be trying these but as I'm new to de shaving can't really compare them to much. If you'd like anymore info on these please feel free to PM me :thumb:


----------



## nichol4s

Davemm said:


> Will keep an eye on this
> 
> just to check did you get my pm with address on it ?


In the post :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Ok thanks I have a feeling I know who makes them:thumb:


----------



## Davemm

nichol4s said:


> In the post :thumb:


Thankyou


----------



## nichol4s

Ross said:


> Ok thanks I have a feeling I know who makes them:thumb:


PM me with who you think :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

Really interested in hearing how you boys get on with these.....


----------



## nichol4s

-Simon- said:


> Really interested in hearing how you boys get on with these.....


Do you have any blades to swap for some ceramics :thumb:


----------



## nichol4s

Does anyone use injector blade razors?


----------



## -Simon-

nichol4s said:


> Do you have any blades to swap for some ceramics :thumb:


Sure will take look what I have and let you know


----------



## Davemm

nichol4s said:


> In the post :thumb:


Turned up today, thankyou very much 

will let you know how i get on.


----------



## -Simon-

nichol4s said:


> Do you have any blades to swap for some ceramics :thumb:


My current collection...










Do we know the manufacturer of the ceramic edged blades?

The Derby Extras are described as 'chromium ceramic platinum tungstun polymer coated' 

Anything take your fancy?


----------



## Davemm

How do you get on with the Astra blades ?


----------



## -Simon-

Davemm said:


> How do you get on with the Astra blades ?


These are my favourite blades....tbh prefer them to feathers....


----------



## -Simon-

Davemm said:


> Turned up today, thankyou very much
> 
> will let you know how i get on.


Are you planning to try one in the morning.....keen to hear how you get on?.


----------



## nichol4s

Bad news guys the ceramics still need tweaking I have used one tonight for the first time and wasn't impressed maybe its the grinding angles or the coating either way there not right at the minute. I will be working on these and will offer out for testing again for all those interested. 

Simon do you want to swap some astras for personna chrome platinum? 10 for 10?


----------



## -Simon-

My stand as purchased and my TGN super silver tip knot installed


----------



## Ross

I can't help but feel guilty about all you lads spending your hard earned


----------



## Davemm

-Simon- said:


> Are you planning to try one in the morning.....keen to hear how you get on?.


Will be tomorrow night probably, don't have time in the morning.

Bit will let people know what I think. Like you feathers aren't my favourite and prefer the Gillette yellows. But I don't like the Astra blades and gave most of mine away


----------



## Davemm

nichol4s said:


> Bad news guys the ceramics still need tweaking I have used one tonight for the first time and wasn't impressed maybe its the grinding angles or the coating either way there not right at the minute. I will be working on these and will offer out for testing again for all those interested.
> 
> Simon do you want to swap some astras for personna chrome platinum? 10 for 10?


That is a shame was quite looking forward to giving them a go and comparing them after the conversation earlier


----------



## -Simon-

Davemm said:


> Will be tomorrow night probably, don't have time in the morning.
> 
> Bit will let people know what I think. Like you feathers aren't my favourite and prefer the Gillette yellows. But I don't like the Astra blades and gave most of mine away


Any particular problem with the Astra's?


----------



## Davemm

I just didn't feel that the shave was quite as smooth as the Gillettes and the same with the feathers. Yes all 3 are sharp but the yellows just left the face feeling less raw and Irritated if I'd been a little heavey handed. 

But none are anywhere near as bad as the merkur blade which I threw away mid shave


----------



## RisingPower

-Simon- said:


> My stand as purchased and my TGN super silver tip knot installed


Loving the tgn knot.

Problem is now I have a new forest 2204 and just a pure badger from elsewhere, i'm wanting something a bit larger w/26mm knot and larger loft, shavemac, kent bk8, savile row 3826, thater 4125, gord knows which.


----------



## Junior Bear

Can anyone tell me what the benefit of a expensive brush is? 

I've got a cheap one, its soft, lathers up good and spreads the soap on my face and neck. What could a 'better' one achieve


Genuine question btw, not trying to rock the boat.

Is it like £10 wax compared to £100 wax? Personal preference


----------



## -Simon-

Junior Bear said:


> Can anyone tell me what the benefit of a expensive brush is?
> 
> I've got a cheap one, its soft, lathers up good and spreads the soap on my face and neck. What could a 'better' one achieve
> 
> Genuine question btw, not trying to rock the boat.
> 
> Is it like £10 wax compared to £100 wax? Personal preference


The brush does not have to be expensive.....the TGN knot above was around $25 iirc and I fitted it to the handle myself, however the quality of the brush does make a difference as it tends to hold moisture better, this results in a quicker, thicker and longer lasting foam produced from less cream/soap IMHO.

My first brush was a bristle from a supermarket, and is nowhere near the TGN one for performance.

My advice....get the best quality knot you can afford as cheaply as possible and set it yourself


----------



## RisingPower

Junior Bear said:


> Can anyone tell me what the benefit of a expensive brush is?
> 
> I've got a cheap one, its soft, lathers up good and spreads the soap on my face and neck. What could a 'better' one achieve
> 
> Genuine question btw, not trying to rock the boat.
> 
> Is it like £10 wax compared to £100 wax? Personal preference


Mine both are fairly cheap, £21 for the pure badger, £34 for the new forest.

Got the new forest, because it was softer, has reasonable backbone, looked nice, wanted a brush with a slightly shorter loft and which had a good rep.

No idea about lathering yet, the two I have seem to lather about the same, there's mention of flow within the brush though?

Of course silvertip is also generally more expensive, theoretically softer too, so I want one even softer and chunkier just for wiping on large amounts of lather and holding more lather in it.


----------



## Dixondmn

I can finally contribute to this great thread!
I've just made the switch and ordered a EJ89 chrome and a selection pack of blades.
I'm a big fan of Lush 'Dirty' shaving cream so will try that first, but may nip over to Bond street for some alternative products if its not a good match for a DE shaving experience.

Just waiting for the postie to bring my goodies now!


----------



## stevept

I got a pot of blue beard revenge post shave balm, my wife said it got good reviews , it seems ok but feels like it makes my skin feel tight.
Anyone on here use it.


----------



## Davemm

stevept said:


> I got a pot of blue beard revenge post shave balm, my wife said it got good reviews , it seems ok but feels like it makes my skin feel tight.
> Anyone on here use it.


Have used it a couple of times but didnt like it quite as much as my normal one.

never had a tight skin feeling though


----------



## -Simon-

If you'd like a giant knot how about the TGN 30mm?

http://thegoldennib.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_42&products_id=666


----------



## RisingPower

-Simon- said:


> If you'd like a giant knot how about the TGN 30mm?
> 
> http://thegoldennib.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_42&products_id=666


Not giant, just around 26mm  I think much bigger would be far too big for my face and I think anything more than a 60mm loft is a little tall 

http://badgerandblade.com/vb/showthread.php/284908-Softest-Knot-in-the-market

Draws me towards a thater


----------



## Davemm

-Simon- said:


> Are you planning to try one in the morning.....keen to hear how you get on?.


Just had a go with one of these, very disappointed and had to be the dullest blade ive tried along with the merkur one. Did half my face and swapped it out for a new feather.

Now im hoping that it was just a duff blade as it really didnt want to cut at all. Ok i had about 5 days of growth but the feather finished the job easily as i have come to expect from a sharp blade.

Will be trying them again as i do hope it was a bad blade.


----------



## Matt.

What do you guys do when the blade clogs up? I try to swish it around in the sink but I end up using a ****tail stick.


----------



## -Simon-

Matt. said:


> What do you guys do when the blade clogs up? I try to swish it around in the sink but I end up using a ****tail stick.


Tbh never find they clog up run them under the tap every few passes....:thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

Davemm said:


> Just had a go with one of these, very disappointed and had to be the dullest blade ive tried along with the merkur one. Did half my face and swapped it out for a new feather.
> 
> Now im hoping that it was just a duff blade as it really didnt want to cut at all. Ok i had about 5 days of growth but the feather finished the job easily as i have come to expect from a sharp blade.
> 
> Will be trying them again as i do hope it was a bad blade.


Oh dear


----------



## Brianpilman

Matt. said:


> What do you guys do when the blade clogs up? I try to swish it around in the sink but I end up using a ****tail stick.


I only get this when my lather is too thick so Ty more water when your making your lather


----------



## stealthwolf

Not posted in here for a while. Switched from GFT soap to TOBS cream and not looked back. Much thicker creamier lather - a bit like Brylcream. 

Having gone through my sample packs of blades I now use Gillette 7 o'clock sharp edge (yellow) and Feathers. When I first started, I found Feathers to be the most aggressive. Having used a pack of them, I went back to Gillette yellows and found them to be aggressive. More likely to be down to skill and readjusting to the blade. 

Still using my men-u synthetic brush and my Merkur 34C short handled razor. Still using Edwin Jaegger post shave balm and Osma alum block. 

The only thing I've changed in my wash routine is that I don't bother with a hot towel any more. Too much hassle for me so I now soak my face with hot water several times and then immediately cover with hot lather. Keeps the moisture and heat in whilst I do something else at the same time eg brush teeth. 

The only things I plan on buying this year is another blade bank as current one looks like it'll fill up in the next month or two, and maybe a proper shaving scuttle to keep the lather warmer for longer.


----------



## RisingPower

stealthwolf said:


> Not posted in here for a while. Switched from GFT soap to TOBS cream and not looked back. Much thicker creamier lather - a bit like Brylcream.
> 
> Having gone through my sample packs of blades I now use Gillette 7 o'clock sharp edge (yellow) and Feathers. When I first started, I found Feathers to be the most aggressive. Having used a pack of them, I went back to Gillette yellows and found them to be aggressive. More likely to be down to skill and readjusting to the blade.
> 
> Still using my men-u synthetic brush and my Merkur 34C short handled razor. Still using Edwin Jaegger post shave balm and Osma alum block.
> 
> The only thing I've changed in my wash routine is that I don't bother with a hot towel any more. Too much hassle for me so I now soak my face with hot water several times and then immediately cover with hot lather. Keeps the moisture and heat in whilst I do something else at the same time eg brush teeth.
> 
> The only things I plan on buying this year is another blade bank as current one looks like it'll fill up in the next month or two, and maybe a proper shaving scuttle to keep the lather warmer for longer.


Re blade bank, I was wondering, one just a tin can with a slot in the top?

Haven't needed it yet only having tried derby blades so far.


----------



## Brianpilman

I've got one of these ideal. Ebay item number 271122528432


----------



## RisingPower

http://badgerandblade.com/vb/showthread.php/54746-How-To-Make-A-Blade-Bank-For-Under-50-Centsů

I'm gonna give it a try when I change the gilette 7s out.


----------



## -Simon-

I cut a slot in the top of a business card box for my used blades and taped it closed....doesn't look fancy but works a treat


----------



## stealthwolf

Brianpilman said:


> I've got one of these ideal. Ebay item number 271122528432


That's the one I use. It takes up little space (very little compared to a tin can). It was around £5 when I bought it though.


----------



## nichol4s

anyone intrested in some personna medical prep blades?


----------



## Dixondmn

stealthwolf said:


> That's the one I use. It takes up little space (very little compared to a tin can). It was around £5 when I bought it though.


just bought one of these too. what a bargain!


----------



## Vossman

Okay I think its time to share my shaving regime, I am old - well 56 - and that's old! My first shaves were with a DE razor and I have been using a DE on and off ever since - that's a lot of years and I have owned a few razors, I have tried all the new 3 and 5 blade ones and always but always go back to the DE.
Now I should say that we are all different when it comes to shaving in that what suits me may not suit you and so on and without doubt we will all nick ourselves every so often no matter what razors you use.
I still have a Gillette DE razor my grandfather used for donkeys years and it still performs well and it must be 50 years old but I have recently got me an Edwin Jagger DE89L a chromed lined one, a nice weight and a quality razor.
However, to start I generally have a bath or a shower first, my choice of shaving cream is The Bluebeards Revenge, I have not found anything that comes close to it for overall performance, the Taylors range are nice but I personally prefer this one.
Shaving brush - I have a badger brush that is years old but it is still good, I was also given a Wilkinsons Sword pure bristle brush that is not too bad at all - personal opinion only.
Blades I use Feather or Derby, Feather last a little longer but Derby are still good blades and are cheap too.
After shave balm - there are dozens to choose but my favourite and I keep going back to it is Nivea Sensitive (White bottle), no stinging and has a light subtle fragrance, I put a decent amount on and let it dry and then use a Molton Brown moisturiser, when that has dried (seconds) any after shave you care to use can be applied without any stinging at all.
As I say its all personal to each and every one of us, the lads that have never used a DE don't know what they are missing. 
I don't know what these Iridium blades are like that are advertised on here every so often but £20 for 100 of them seems expensive to me when I can get 400 derby blades for that.

Anyway good luck and happy shaving :thumb:


----------



## 50pey

I bought a couple of shaving mugs from The Steve Woodhead pottery studio on eBay about a year ago really good price & quality and handmade by himself

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Steve-Wood...45999319&_sid=883639309&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322

Been DE shaving for about 5 yrs now and been steadily building a little collection 
My favourite razor is my mint condition birth year razor a 1962 Gillette slim adjustable although my go to razor is a Bull Mastiff xxl handle with an Edwin Jagger head, too many soaps and creams to have a favourite just change every othe shave, I use either Feather blades yellow pack or red & black pack or super iridiums, I've always bought my blades from Dridiot at www.doubleedgeshavingplace.com 
The den


----------



## RisingPower

Being that i'm still getting into de shaving, favourite brushes?


----------



## Vossman

RisingPower said:


> Being that i'm still getting into de shaving, favourite brushes?


How long is a piece of string? Just buy and try, the most expensive brush may not be to your liking so just pick one and see how you go on with it.


----------



## RisingPower

Vossman said:


> How long is a piece of string? Just buy and try, the most expensive brush may not be to your liking so just pick one and see how you go on with it.


Well, i'll end up with a kent, tgn, shavemac and a thater if I go down that route for something a bit softer than a new forest 2204 with higher loft and larger knot


----------



## gaz_vxr

Stumbled across this thread and its given me the push to start wet shaving again. I've been using a beard trimmer for the last 6 years as I suffer badly from ingrown hairs on my neck and never really managed to get my technique sorted. 

Used all sorts of different kit (non DE) and when I lived in London, paid Trumpers a visit for a shaving lesson and bought a fair amount of kit. Still didn't really help. 

Any tips welcome! Will check out the DE starter kits that have been posted thought this thread. 

Cheers.


----------



## Dixondmn

RisingPower said:


> Being that i'm still getting into de shaving, favourite brushes?


the 50p one from Wilcos is pretty good, but im going to get a super badger one later depending on my bonus from work


----------



## -Simon-

50pey said:


> I bought a couple of shaving mugs from The Steve Woodhead pottery studio on eBay about a year ago really good price & quality and handmade by himself
> 
> http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Steve-Wood...45999319&_sid=883639309&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322
> 
> Been DE shaving for about 5 yrs now and been steadily building a little collection
> My favourite razor is my mint condition birth year razor a 1962 Gillette slim adjustable although my go to razor is a Bull Mastiff xxl handle with an Edwin Jagger head, too many soaps and creams to have a favourite just change every othe shave, I use either Feather blades yellow pack or red & black pack or super iridiums, I've always bought my blades from Dridiot at www.doubleedgeshavingplace.com
> The den


Wow....you got it bad :lol:


----------



## Junior Bear

O my, that's crazy


----------



## CliveP

*Thanks Davemm! Loving the Gillette Yellows!*

Well some two to three weeks of starting DE Shaving, I received some Gillette 7 o'clock Yellow Sharpedge blades kindly sent to me from Davemm. Big Thanks to Davemm, top man :thumb:

All I can say is 'Wow' - I was doing pretty well with Derby blades in my Edwin Jagger DE89L Razor but I tried the Gillette Yellows starting Sunday morning - I get a very close shave, with no burn, rash or nicks and am now going confidentally against the grain on the third pass! Of course this no doubt is also down to my improving technique (really concentrating on no pressure when shaving and getting the blade angle correct).

I've also ordered a read a book I got from Amazon on shaving in that time (I'm not normally an entire book reader!), and the one thing I picked up was what works blade wise for one person might not for another, and further the 'ideal' blade for you in one razor might not be in another.....however for my the Gillette Yellows seem great in the EJ DE89L

Sometimes due to time pressures I'm having my shave in an evening and the closeness of the shave is so good, it's still pretty good the following morning.

I feel an order for 100 Gillette 7 o'clock SharpEdge (i.e. Yellows) coming on - Shaving Shack seems the best price for 100 delivered in the UK (£10.99) plus you can get ten more 'free' for spending over £10....so 110 blades for that...
if anyone knows of any better places for them please let me know!

Thanks again to Dave, I think this blade swapping and helping each other is great!

I wouldn't call it as addictive as detailing (I can see from 50pey's 'collection' above that might not be true for him!), for me the addiction is that incredibly close shave and the pleasure of the shave itself, my skin feels so good for it!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Brianpilman

Well had a bit of a moment on eBay a Cooke of weeks ago and bought a 62 pence razor from Indonesia just for the blades that came with it. Gillette goal super platinums (red packet) 
And here it is along side my mergress XL










It's pressed steel as light as cotton wool blade alignment is a pig and its really aggressive 3mm gap blade to safety bar


----------



## CliveP

*Blade Disposal.....*

Having got into DE Shaving over the last few weeks, my first blades were Derby, and the plastic case the blades came in, has a little handy slot at the base where you can put the used ones.

Davemm kindly sent me a few Gillette 7 o'clocks Sharpedges and I've been putting those in the Derby case too.

My new stock of Gillette blades appear to be in cardboard type boxes - not needed to open one yet, but I cannot see a handy place to put used blades in there....

So:
How do you dispose of blades? Even the plastic cases I'm not keen to put in the normal black bin as they'll end up in landfill (not sure what the regulations are, but that aside, I don't like the idea of them sitting waiting for someone to find them and cut themselves, even if that is unlikely)....

I know you can get small 'sharps' boxes, I presume a pharmacy would take these off you when full? Anyone any ideas?

Many Thanks,
Clive.


----------



## RisingPower

CliveP said:


> Having got into DE Shaving over the last few weeks, my first blades were Derby, and the plastic case the blades came in, has a little handy slot at the base where you can put the used ones.
> 
> Davemm kindly sent me a few Gillette 7 o'clocks Sharpedges and I've been putting those in the Derby case too.
> 
> My new stock of Gillette blades appear to be in cardboard type boxes - not needed to open one yet, but I cannot see a handy place to put used blades in there....
> 
> So:
> How do you dispose of blades? Even the plastic cases I'm not keen to put in the normal black bin as they'll end up in landfill (not sure what the regulations are, but that aside, I don't like the idea of them sitting waiting for someone to find them and cut themselves, even if that is unlikely)....
> 
> I know you can get small 'sharps' boxes, I presume a pharmacy would take these off you when full? Anyone any ideas?
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Clive.


Can of chicken broth, cut a slit in the top, empty contents, drop blades in, sorted :thumb:


----------



## Matt.

Clive, I assume you purchased the Gillette's from Shaving Shack? I went to order them this morning but there out of stock.

I'm going to order Bluebeards Revenge After Shave Balm too, unless anyone recommends anything different?


----------



## nichol4s

Brianpilman said:


> Well had a bit of a moment on eBay a Cooke of weeks ago and bought a 62 pence razor from Indonesia just for the blades that came with it. Gillette goal super platinums (red packet)
> And here it is along side my mergress XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pressed steel as light as cotton wool blade alignment is a pig and its really aggressive 3mm gap blade to safety bar


Mergress looks :argie:


----------



## R5 MEE

Where do you guys buy your shaving gear. Im after a longer than the norm handle:thumb:


----------



## Matt.

I bought mine from The Shaving Shack and Connought.


----------



## RisingPower

Matt. said:


> Clive, I assume you purchased the Gillette's from Shaving Shack? I went to order them this morning but there out of stock.
> 
> I'm going to order Bluebeards Revenge After Shave Balm too, unless anyone recommends anything different?


Haven't tried bluebeard but I still like taylor of bond street sandalwood balm out of the truefitt and hills and others i've tried so far, want to try some musgo though.

Bluebeard sounds interesting though.


----------



## Matt.

I had it as the freebie from The Shaving Shack. It's refreshing and soothes the skin.


----------



## Ross

The Bluebeard stuff is good.


----------



## Brianpilman

nichol4s said:


> Mergress looks :argie:


It's a great shave as well shame it's not made this way in the first place as it looks so much nicer than the plastic knob on a progress


----------



## CliveP

Matt. said:


> Clive, I assume you purchased the Gillette's from Shaving Shack? I went to order them this morning but there out of stock.
> 
> I'm going to order Bluebeards Revenge After Shave Balm too, unless anyone recommends anything different?


Hi Matt,

Yes I did buy them from Shaving Shack, it seems that they went out of stock during this past week. Hopefully back in stock soon, Shaving Shack seem the best place for the Gillette's 7 o'clock price wise.....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## gaz_vxr

Any tips for preventing in-grown hairs chaps? Want to get back to wet shaves and as per my post above, tried lots of things with no success? Either pre or post shave tips welcome.


----------



## Brianpilman

Lone_Par said:


> Any tips for preventing in-grown hairs chaps? Want to get back to wet shaves and as per my post above, tried lots of things with no success? Either pre or post shave tips welcome.


I was a sufferer of ingrown hairs very regular when using cartridge razors at least a couple a week. Since may I moved to de razor shaving no pre shave stuff other than a good face wash and plenty of hot water. Shaving brush cream or soap depending on how I feel. Good 2 or 3 pass shave relathering every pass. Cold water alum and a nice aftershave and moisturiser after.

Now I may get an ingrown once every couple of months and that's manly due to being a bit complacent


----------



## Junior Bear

My ingrown hairs have reduced a lot since moving to DE


Not cured the problem though, but a lot better


----------



## Davemm

Shaving against the grain won't help with ingrown hairs.


----------



## CliveP

Matt. said:


> Clive, I assume you purchased the Gillette's from Shaving Shack? I went to order them this morning but there out of stock.
> 
> I'm going to order Bluebeards Revenge After Shave Balm too, unless anyone recommends anything different?


Matt, another thought my friend, if you need a couple of Gillette's to tie you over until they come back into stock at the SS, let me know....:thumb:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## RisingPower

Tried a merkur 37c today with a feather, are slants really that much more aggressive than non slants?


----------



## -Simon-

RisingPower said:


> Tried a merkur 37c today with a feather, are slants really that much more aggressive than non slants?


Definitely more aggressive but used in rotation and with respect no problem IMHO...used mine with a Persona Platinum Chrome on 3 days growth....my 34c would have struggled but no issue for the sledgehammer


----------



## RisingPower

-Simon- said:


> Definitely more aggressive but used in rotation and with respect no problem IMHO...used mine with a Persona Platinum Chrome on 3 days growth....my 34c would have struggled but no issue for the sledgehammer


I'll see how it goes, had a fair amount of growth and looks like it'll need a bit of practice, few nicks above lip.

Astras were pretty good as you mentioned :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

RisingPower said:


> I'll see how it goes, had a fair amount of growth and looks like it'll need a bit of practice, few nicks above lip.
> 
> Astras were pretty good as you mentioned :thumb:


I rotate each day with the 34c and find a less aggressive blade in the slant helps..key with the slant is no more pressure than the weight of the razor and a good thick cream....


----------



## RisingPower

-Simon- said:


> I rotate each day with the 34c and find a less aggressive blade in the slant helps..key with the slant is no more pressure than the weight of the razor and a good thick cream....


Tbh it was crap technique going with, then against the grain above the lip which did it. Truefitt and hill trafalgar cream wasn't bad, but still like taylor of bond street the most :thumb:

I'll have a go with a different blade in the 37c next :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Feather blades are overrated I feel,they rip my face up leaving loads of blood spots.


----------



## -Simon-

Ross said:


> Feather blades are overrated I feel,they rip my face up leaving loads of blood spots.


Funny you should say that....I think Astra's just as sharp and much better value....


----------



## RisingPower

Ross said:


> Feather blades are overrated I feel,they rip my face up leaving loads of blood spots.


Which do you prefer, saw a while ago you were using personna reds?

Still using the red tip too?

Just wanted something a little more aggressive than the 34c, apparently the red tip exposes less blade?


----------



## CliveP

Gents,

I appreciate it could be somewhere else in this thread, but I thought I'd let you know I tried the Proraso Shaving Cream Tube which I ordered from the Shaving Shack to get my order up to £40 to make it free delivery.

Still only one month into DE shaving, I thought I'd give this a go - was a bit wary thinking of it from a tube, but in many ways it's easier to measure on your brush, I just put a short strip of cream on it (comes out in pretty much the same way as toothpaste from a toothpaste tube), and it's easy to work no more than 1 to 2cm into a lovely lather on your face...and enough for three passes easily.

And, what's nutty it's £6.09 - and has a great reputation...I now know a well-deserved one!
Highly recommend it folks!
I got the Proraso cream in a pot as well, not sure when I'll try that, very happy with the tube!

ps re different blades, I am learning fast what works for one person doesn't mean it will for another, plus of course the razor makes a difference in that equation too!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Davemm

thats quite expensive for the cream, do you think it would last 12 months ?


----------



## CliveP

Davemm said:


> thats quite expensive for the cream, do you think it would last 12 months ?


Hi Dave....

The Proraso, 4-5 months I think is reported...at £6 though all a bit irrelevant?

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Davemm

kind of, i just see a lot longer from a block of soap which is cheaper. 

going to be honest have never tried a cream.


----------



## john90

I've been using DE for quite a few years now, with a Boots classic razor and a mixture of supermarket/boots/Wilkinson blades and more recently the Iridium Supers from DW member. I've always used Gillette sensitive foam on a Wilkinsons brush without problem. Why do people use these soaps/creams, are they 'better' in any way or is it to do with cost ? 

Cheers
John


----------



## RisingPower

john90 said:


> I've been using DE for quite a few years now, with a Boots classic razor and a mixture of supermarket/boots/Wilkinson blades and more recently the Iridium Supers from DW member. I've always used Gillette sensitive foam on a Wilkinsons brush without problem. Why do people use these soaps/creams, are they 'better' in any way or is it to do with cost ?
> 
> Cheers
> John


Certainly better than the tinned foam/gel. Don't find it dries skin out at all, smells better, lubricates better etc etc.


----------



## john90

Ok cheers, are any of the high street/supermarket products highly thought of, to try for sensitive skin?


----------



## PaulN

Davemm said:


> thats quite expensive for the cream, do you think it would last 12 months ?


I thought it was £40 too... but it was only to top the order upto £40 so following post confirms it was onoly £6 which is happy days.

Im still a lover of the Edwin Jagger Cream, ive also got the soaps too.


----------



## Davemm

PaulN said:


> I thought it was £40 too... but it was only to top the order upto £40 so following post confirms it was onoly £6 which is happy days.
> 
> Im still a lover of the Edwin Jagger Cream, ive also got the soaps too.


I read it right, Just i get 12 months from a block of mitchells wool fat and its only just over a fiver :thumb:
so was jsut intrested to see how long clive thinks it will last


----------



## Brianpilman

john90 said:


> Ok cheers, are any of the high street/supermarket products highly thought of, to try for sensitive skin?


For high street products it's Palmolive cream or soap stick are good performers for price £1.80 cream and 50p soap. 
There is plenty of stuff available via amazon I recommend arko soap if you can get use to the smell its a bit unique. 
There are also plenty of shops online specifically selling shaving stuff and a few do samples of stuff so you can try a little if you don't like it your not stuck with a full tub of it. There is also a few artisan makers aswell nannyssillysoap is one that very well thought of and it's a British product aswell


----------



## -Simon-

Brianpilman said:


> For high street products it's Palmolive cream or soap stick are good performers for price £1.80 cream and 50p soap.
> There is plenty of stuff available via amazon I recommend arko soap if you can get use to the smell its a bit unique.
> There are also plenty of shops online specifically selling shaving stuff and a few do samples of stuff so you can try a little if you don't like it your not stuck with a full tub of it. There is also a few artisan makers aswell nannyssillysoap is one that very well thought of and it's a British product aswell


Plus 1 on the Palmolive cream great product, readily available and cheap!


----------



## john90

Ok thanks guys, will give that a try


----------



## stevept

what is a good brush to use with mitchells wool fat shaving soap?
ive got a vulvix brush at moment and doesnt lather up very well.


----------



## john90

Sorry if this has already been asked in this massive thread, but would you recommend an angled Mercur razor over a straight one, and is there any real benefit to the straight Mercurs over the Boots DE shaver I've had for many years, or is it all in the blades and the razor units are mainly just a style/status thing?

I love my expensive watches even though they are no better than cheaper alternatives, but don't want to spend money in a similar way on a razor.

Thanks
John


----------



## -Simon-

john90 said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked in this massive thread, but would you recommend an angled Mercur razor over a straight one, and is there any real benefit to the straight Mercurs over the Boots DE shaver I've had for many years, or is it all in the blades and the razor units are mainly just a style/status thing?
> 
> I love my expensive watches even though they are no better than cheaper alternatives, but don't want to spend money in a similar way on a razor.
> 
> Thanks
> John


I would recommend both and cycle usage....the slant is quite aggressive and this will give your face a chance to recover if needed....both are well engineered and balanced so will offer good service for a lifetime


----------



## LeadFarmer

john90 said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked in this massive thread, but would you recommend an angled Mercur razor over a straight one, and is there any real benefit to the straight Mercurs over the Boots DE shaver I've had for many years, or is it all in the blades and the razor units are mainly just a style/status thing?
> 
> I love my expensive watches even though they are no better than cheaper alternatives, but don't want to spend money in a similar way on a razor.
> 
> Thanks
> John


I use the Merkur Slant Barber Pole 39C and find it perfect. Its no more aggressive than my normal Merkur HD 34C, infact I find it exactly the same. Its the blade that counts. The only difference is that the blade is at a slight angle which makes it easier to hold/use. Other than that, I dont notice any other differences between the two.

Whichever Merkur you buy, I would recommend the longer handled version which they call Barber Pole. I find the standard handle far too short and uncomfortable to hold.


----------



## -Simon-

Tbh barber pole or standard handle depends on the size of your hands...I have average hands and find the standard handle well balanced, but as above the barbers pole may be better for those with bigger hands.

Razor choice is alway going to be a personal experience but most would consider the slant at the aggressive end of the scale compared to the 34c...don't forget the blade choice will also effect this....for example the slant with a persona is more mild IMHO than when I use it with an Astra blade.....


----------



## john90

Thanks guys, so if you put the same blade in a boots classic de, straight mercur and slanted mercur you are saying you would get the closest shave with the slanted? What about the straight, would that be closer than the Boots equivalent with the same blade?


----------



## -Simon-

Yes, closer with the slant...more risk of razor burn if caution not applied....sorry no experience with the Boots razor....


----------



## PaulN

Used my Edwin Jagger Soap this morning with a best badger brush. Found it very easy to lather up on my face as i do that with a cream anyway.

I must say my Edwin Jagger Chatsworth is my current favorite razor with Gillette 7 O'Clock Blades right now.


----------



## RisingPower

I actually liked the 37c with feathers this time, love truefitt and hill rose too.

Any other rose creams worth trying? DR Harris/TOBS maybe?


----------



## CliveP

*Blade Thoughts so far*

I'm about seven weeks into DE Shaving and my thoughts on blades so far are as below. I am very conscious these is down to personal preference, what works for one person may not for another (or indeed may work differently for the same person in a different razor!). Thought I'd drop this down in case it helps anyone else!

*Derby's* - initially thought were good until Davemm and others recommended I tried the next one on the list! I did have some razor burn with the Derby's but suspect that was also down to my inexperience.
*Gillette 7 o'clock SharpEdge* - nice, nice, nice! Davemm sent me a couple to try - Felt loads better than the Derby's, so much so I ordered a 100 to have in stock.
*Personna (but not a retail blade)* - I did not like this, it struggled on the first stroke from below the sideburn and down, normally the easiest part to shave, blade was removed before the first pass was completed!
*Astra Platinum Double Edged* - tried this for the first time this morning so need to use more before concluding but at first thoughts, on a par with the Gillette 7 o'clocks. This was removing two days stubble as I had some razor burn on my neck from Friday, I think I was getting a bit too confident.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## profoundoblu

I use astra super platinums every day, perfect blade for me. That matched with my gillette SS and proraso cream!


----------



## RisingPower

profoundoblu said:


> I use astra super platinums every day, perfect blade for me. That matched with my gillette SS and proraso cream!


Astras are pretty good, the feathers so far haven't exactly been brilliant.


----------



## Shinyvec

I have recently gone back to my Safety Razor as I got tired or stupid prices for blades and the fact that they soon got blunt and gave a scratching sensation while shaving. So far I am getting a good shave and have found that the slower the shave the better for me, still get a few bloody spots but since swapping back I havent had any in growing hairs which is a real bonus as this drove me mad. I am currently using the Gillette 7 o'clock Black and more than happy


----------



## RisingPower

Does bluebeards actually lather like the other common creams such as tobs/t&h, was using a much softerbrush than usual and couldn't get it to lather much at all, without adding a soap to it.


----------



## Ross

No really a little bit its more of a thick cream.


----------



## RisingPower

Ross said:


> No really a little bit its more of a thick cream.


The kent bk8 is really like a mop, it may well be better with other brushes.

I was struggling with it vs my other brushes.


----------



## organisys

Had a bash with a safety razor this morning. Cheapo job from Boots about £4 for the razor with five blades.

More practice needed! lota razor burn, but a damn close shave. I suspect better blades may help too!

I suspect a shave oil would be best for me too, as I was using Bulldog Gel, and it's gone after the first pass.


----------



## nichol4s

organisys said:


> Had a bash with a safety razor this morning. Cheapo job from Boots about £4 for the razor with five blades.
> 
> More practice needed! lota razor burn, but a damn close shave. I suspect better blades may help too!
> 
> I suspect a shave oil would be best for me too, as I was using Bulldog Gel, and it's gone after the first pass.


And a better razor as the angle at witch the blade sits will differ slightly on a better quality razor and of course better blades, if you'd like to try some personna red's pm me your address and ill send you some foc in return bin the cheap blades it'll end in tears. 
A good shaving soap and brush will also help :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower

Was going to try lord blades today, but couldn't even get them out of the crappy packaging.

Are they even worth bothering trying? Nothing seems as good as astras so far.


----------



## -Simon-

Always worth a try but tbh I settled on the Astra's :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

organisys said:


> Had a bash with a safety razor this morning. Cheapo job from Boots about £4 for the razor with five blades.





nichol4s said:


> And a better razor... bin the cheap blades it'll end in tears.


Agreed. Bin the lot and get a proper razor & blades. You will thank us in the end.:thumb:


----------



## organisys

Yeah, tempted as frankly cartridge razors are a rip off although they are easy and convenient.


----------



## CliveP

I now slightly favour the Astras over the Gillette 7 o'clock Sharpedge, so I have 100 of each now, lol...

Love DE shaving, two months in and won't ever look back! Thanks to Ross and Davemm for getting me into it. The fact it's cheaper than 'modern' shaving is just an added bonus, I'd DE shave if it cost more, the quality is so superior compared to modern cartridge razors! If anyone is thinking about trying it, stop thinking, just do it...you'll love it.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Junior Bear

After getting a really close shave with
Gilette 7's, I was however getting a lot of irritation.


I always end up going back to the personna platinum. Proper comfortable blade


Maybe it just works with my futur


----------



## -Simon-

CliveP said:


> I now slightly favour the Astras over the Gillette 7 o'clock Sharpedge, so I have 100 of each now, lol...
> 
> Love DE shaving, two months in and won't ever look back! Thanks to Ross and Davemm for getting me into it. The fact it's cheaper than 'modern' shaving is just an added bonus, I'd DE shave if it cost more, the quality is so superior compared to modern cartridge razors! If anyone is thinking about trying it, stop thinking, just do it...you'll love it.
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


Think we'd all agree.....DE is much more rewarding experience :thumb:


----------



## Davemm

CliveP said:


> I now slightly favour the Astras over the Gillette 7 o'clock Sharpedge, so I have 100 of each now, lol...
> 
> Love DE shaving, two months in and won't ever look back! Thanks to Ross and Davemm for getting me into it. The fact it's cheaper than 'modern' shaving is just an added bonus, I'd DE shave if it cost more, the quality is so superior compared to modern cartridge razors! If anyone is thinking about trying it, stop thinking, just do it...you'll love it.
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


Which Astra blades are you using Clive ?


----------



## Ross

Try Perma sharp blades guys.


----------



## RisingPower

Ross said:


> Try Perma sharp blades guys.


They're another gilette blade right?

Seems to me gilette pretty much consistently produce great blades, for me at least.


----------



## CliveP

Davemm said:


> Which Astra blades are you using Clive ?


Astra Platinum Dave - if you want some to try my friend, just let me know.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Dixondmn

Tried Treet Blades yesterday.... jesus. they are not sharp enough, cut myself badly when it jumped!


----------



## Vossman

Take it from an old man you will never beat DE shaving, over the years I have tried most blades out there and always come back to Zyletek Super Iridium blades, second come Feather but its all down to personal choice, the sharper the blade the less you will cut yourself and the Zyletek last me almost a week shaving daily. A good shave cream also helps stop any irritation, I find Bluebreads Revenge quite good but again its all down to personal choice.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Vossman said:


> over the years I have tried most blades out there and always come back to Zyletek Super Iridium blades..


I wouldnt mind trying those. Where do you buy them please?


----------



## Davemm

CliveP said:


> Astra Platinum Dave - if you want some to try my friend, just let me know.
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


Cheers for the offer, have still got a pack. But found them more useful for cutting wall paper


----------



## Dixondmn

Vossman said:


> Take it from an old man you will never beat DE shaving, over the years I have tried most blades out there and always come back to Zyletek Super Iridium blades, second come Feather but its all down to personal choice, the sharper the blade the less you will cut yourself and the Zyletek last me almost a week shaving daily. A good shave cream also helps stop any irritation, I find Bluebreads Revenge quite good but again its all down to personal choice.


You speak the truth, im not sure if they are the same brand, but i bought 100 super iridium blades from someone on here and they are awesome!


----------



## millns84

Well I've seen this thread pop up every now and again over the last few years and I've actually gone and ordered a DE razor kit.

Just a cheap Weishi razor, with Proraso shaving cream. Got three different types of blades to try - Dorco Platinum, Astra Superior Platinum and Wilkinson Sword.

Hopefully won't slice my face off :lol:


----------



## Brianpilman

millns84 said:


> Well I've seen this thread pop up every now and again over the last few years and I've actually gone and ordered a DE razor kit.
> 
> Just a cheap Weishi razor, with Proraso shaving cream. Got three different types of blades to try - Dorco Platinum, Astra Superior Platinum and Wilkinson Sword.
> 
> Hopefully won't slice my face off :lol:


You'll need a brush. Just take your time watch the YouTube vids by mantic59 or geofanboy and you'll probably like the Astra blades


----------



## Vossman

LeadFarmer said:


> I wouldnt mind trying those. Where do you buy them please?


There is a guy on here who sells them occasionally, keep your eyes on the sales thread for them.



Dixondmn said:


> You speak the truth, im not sure if they are the same brand, but i bought 100 super iridium blades from someone on here and they are awesome!


Same here :thumb:


----------



## Vossman

It is natural to be cautious at first, I was only 15 when I first used a DE razor because the choice was a DE or a cut throat only, you soon get used to a DE though, experiment with different combo's of blade and cream until you find the one to suit you, a good after shave balm too, I simply use Nivea sensitive, it smells clean and it is up there with the best at a knock down price, once that is dry a whiff of your fave after shave and the chicks will be like putty in your hands


----------



## Junior Bear

Very kind lady in lush gave me generous samples of all their shaving
Products today

Anybody used any of these?


----------



## Davemm

no but look intresting, what they smell like ?


----------



## Junior Bear

They all smell like moisturiser tbh, I'll see how they lather up when I next need a shave 

Here's the information https://www.lush.co.uk/category/232


----------



## Davemm

hmm, may get the mrs to have a look for me next time shes in town.

Just remembered the closest one is in Telford


----------



## Dixondmn

Junior Bear said:


> Very kind lady in lush gave me generous samples of all their shaving
> Products today
> 
> Anybody used any of these?


I've used Dirty. its absolutely brilliant.

You wont get it to lather though as its a cream with no foaming action, however it gives a very close shave with cartridge and DE razors.

It can also be used as a post shave balm.


----------



## Junior Bear

Cool


Ambrosia seems to be dedicated face shaving stuff


----------



## Dixondmn

Junior Bear said:


> Cool
> 
> Ambrosia seems to be dedicated face shaving stuff


They all are, but they can be used for other purposes. I live just round the corner from the Factory where they make this stuff, and one of the guys i know who works there is covered in tattoos, he uses 'Dirty' as a treatment for his new tattoos to keep the skin moist. it really is a a very good product.


----------



## millns84

Brianpilman said:


> You'll need a brush. Just take your time watch the YouTube vids by mantic59 or geofanboy and you'll probably like the Astra blades


Yeah it came with a brush too, going to give it a go tonight I think.


----------



## RisingPower

I was just wondering whether most face lather or bowl lather?


----------



## millns84

Well just tried out my DE for the first time and I'm quite impressed.

Went over 3 times in different directions to get the required closeness. Got a couple minor cuts but not even as bad as most cuts I've had with cartridge razors. They'd stopped bleeding by the time I finished shaving and I can't even see them now. 

I did struggle a bit around the neck and didn't get quite as close as I'd like in some places but for a first go, using the Dorco blades (recommended as starter blades) I can't complain.


----------



## [email protected]

Haven't been on DW in a lifetime - kinda fell out of love with detailing! Got lazy, got a decent wash technique, and having next to no time to spend on detailing means my motor has been seriously neglected!

My face hasn't been, and I'm delighted to see this thread going so strong!

Still using DE to shave with on a daily basis (weapon of choice is merkur futur HD with feathers and proraso shave cream the green menthol one) amd I'm still getting close to perfect shaves.

Once or twice a week though, when I have a bit of spare time I treat myself to a straight shave.

I bought myself a feather artist which is a cut throat razor but has replaceable blades (also by feather)

The way i looked at it, I doubt that I could sharpen and hone a straight quite as good as feather blades do it, so get the best of both worlds and go for one of their artist razors.

They give me the best shaves I have ever had. It is a completely new learning experience, and learning to shave with your other hand is nerve wracking, especially with a cut throat in it, but man is it rewarding.

For any long time DE shavers I'd definitely recommend it - for anyone new to it - not so much!


----------



## LeadFarmer

big pimp said:


> I bought myself a feather artist which is a cut throat razor but has replaceable blades (also by feather)


Interesting. I wouldnt mind getting one of those. Ive just had a look on Connaughts and see they have a few to choose from. Which one do you have?


----------



## [email protected]

this one here mate.....

Really nice to hold, weighted lovely and epic shaves from it.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Thanks, I might invest in one this year:thumb: How many shaves would you say you get from each blade, do they last about the same as a DE blade?

Some of this arrived in the post today..










Ive just tried it out and im quite impressed by it.


----------



## Ross

Those creams are good I am just like my soaps more.


----------



## Davemm

Ross said:


> Those creams are good I am just like my soaps more.


Need a new soap. What you reackon Ross ?


----------



## Ross

Davemm said:


> Need a new soap. What you reackon Ross ?


This http://connaughtshaving.com/mitchellsdish.html or

http://connaughtshaving.com/tabacbowl.html


----------



## Ross

And this is surprisingly good too http://connaughtshaving.com/001682.html


----------



## Nanoman

For the Scotland members Silverburn shopping centre has a wee stall run by the same people who run the executive shaving website. It's usually manned by the owners or their grown up kids who are very knowledgeable. Prices seem mostly the same as online which is great. You can phone in advance to make sure they'll have what you want and can avoid postage charges. 

On another note I'm thinking about upgrading from a 23c to something that's a bit more aggressive... are the adjustable future jobbies any good? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior Bear

Tried all three lush samples now


They are all very good for sensitive skin!

Not as slick to use as a proper cream lather with a brush, but I've been getting better shaves so don't really mind.


Prince was my least favourite, very dry feeling whilst shaving.

Dirty is the all rounder for sure, probably the closest most confident shave.


Bit for me ambrosia was that best, very slick compared to the others, skin felt really good after and zero irritation

Highly reccomend!


----------



## Davemm

Have got the two soaps. And the wool fat is my favourite and I will get another luck but was hoping to try something different. Looks like I will just pick one and see lol


----------



## Ross

Try the Taylors one,its really good I am on my second one now.


----------



## Dangerroush

I love both the Taylor's, and the Woolfat, also really like the body shop Creme and love the art of shaving Creme. Can't stand Arco or that cheap crap from Savers..Live my boar brush, much more than my badger brushes...really like my slant, and love my R41, just daren't use it to often...there that's me done
Simon


----------



## Matt.

Junior Bear said:


> Tried all three lush samples now
> 
> They are all very good for sensitive skin!
> 
> Not as slick to use as a proper cream lather with a brush, but I've been getting better shaves so don't really mind.
> 
> Prince was my least favourite, very dry feeling whilst shaving.
> 
> Dirty is the all rounder for sure, probably the closest most confident shave.
> 
> Bit for me ambrosia was that best, very slick compared to the others, skin felt really good after and zero irritation
> 
> Highly reccomend!


How did you apply Ambrosia? I managed to get a sample today.


----------



## Junior Bear

Treat it as over applying moisturiser


----------



## nichol4s

I'm currently using mama bears citrus ice shaving soap very refreshing first thing in the morning along with super iridiums and the futur on number 6


----------



## john90

I know its not fashionable on here but I'm likeing King of Shaves green gel from Asda, doesn't smell the best but puts a great protective layer down.


----------



## Ross

RisingPower said:


> They're another gilette blade right?
> 
> Seems to me gilette pretty much consistently produce great blades, for me at least.


Well these http://connaughtshaving.com/pssde.html


----------



## Trist

Ross said:


> Well these http://connaughtshaving.com/pssde.html


Their fantastic blades!!

I find Personna Super - Med Prep ones very close second!! :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec

Ross said:


> Well these http://connaughtshaving.com/pssde.html


I have just order some of these to try but I have been using the Gillette 7 o clock Yellow blades with pretty good results, except 2 shaves and I need to change the blade as my hair is like thick stitches and seems to kill blades.
I was using Gillette Proglides but the price of them is stupid and I always seemed to get a lot of in-growing hairs which would make a mess of my face and the day after a shave I would get a lot of white spots around my chin area. This problem has now almost stopped since using the Safety Razer so I intend to carry on with it.


----------



## Ross

There just like the Yellows,I get really close and smooth shaves with them.


----------



## heavyd

I ended up buying a starter kit for £55 because of this thread:wall:
Bet I cut myself to ribbons when I use it!


----------



## Adam D

heavyd said:


> I ended up buying a starter kit for £55 because of this thread:wall:
> Bet I cut myself to ribbons when I use it!


Nah, if you remember the angle and no pressure then you will be fine.

Happy shaving!


----------



## heavyd

Oops, about 8 cuts:lol:
Guess practice makes perfect......................
Back to Youtube me thinks:wall:


----------



## -Simon-

heavyd said:


> Oops, about 8 cuts:lol:
> Guess practice makes perfect......................
> Back to Youtube me thinks:wall:


Just avoid pressure beyond the weight of the razor.....take your time and watch the angle.....you'll soon sort it out :thumb:


----------



## Wolfstein

For the past half a year I've been using a Mercur 34G safety razor with Shark blades, a pure badger brush and Taylors of Old Bond Street Sandalwood soap and aftershave gel.
I have to say, I've never gotten as good of a shave as I have with this setup. Truthfully I've been using basic gilettes and other multiblade shavers with foam in a can before this. But once I tried a safety razor and good soap, I don't think I'll ever be going back  Usually with the multiblades I got clean skin for one night and had a little stubble in the morning. With these I get two nights without a stubble. Plus my face is nowhere near as irritated as before.

As a newbie I was quite surprised how I managed not to cut myself when I started. Still to this day I've yet to cut my skin with these. I did take it really carefully in the beginning though, it took me over 20 minutes to shave in the begging  But nowdays I'm rather used to these and have a decent routine going. I've even shaved a few times without a mirror going just on touch and feeling. Wouldn't recommend it though, but can be done.

I've yet to try a straight razor. I'm thinking about buying one someday, but I still think I need more practice before I'm comfortable enough to try. Also I'm thinking about trying out some other blades for my DE razor. I have nothing bad to say about the Sharks, they're very good, but I have nothing to compare them against. Plus new is always new and fun to try 

So, fellow shavers. Any tips on what would be a good blade to try for the DE? Something that I can find easely and shipped to abroad. So mainly a webshop or a decent ebay seller that is willing to ship abroad.
And any tips on looking at a straight razor? What should I be looking at when shopping for one? I have no clue on straight razors, I've never even held one in my hand...


----------



## nichol4s

I've recently been bought the l'occitane shaving soap which I quite like, I'd say its no better or no worst than the trumpers soap and cream which I also use. But the post shave cream from l'occitane is by far the best I've ever used, you only need a little and your face feels really moisturised after applying. Smells good too


----------



## The Cueball

small order for me this week... 










:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower

The Cueball said:


> small order for me this week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Ahh, the coconut oil gft, do you prefer soaps to creams then cuey?

Need to try some coconut oil cream, was a little disappointed it wasn't in samples from gft.

Still, got some t&h rose to use now.


----------



## The Cueball

not sure, I'm a cream guy... :lol:

I thought I would get these for a change

:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower

Love love love truefitt and hill rose shaving cream. 

Smells amazing and is surprisingly thick and rich compared to gft to me at least, doesn't smell like the pot pourri of the gft rose either.

Feathers still don't seem great, even on the 34c.


----------



## The Cueball

just about to finish my truefitt and hill pot..


----------



## Brianpilman

Wolfstein said:


> For the past half a year I've been using a Mercur 34G safety razor with Shark blades, a pure badger brush and Taylors of Old Bond Street Sandalwood soap and aftershave gel.
> I have to say, I've never gotten as good of a shave as I have with this setup. Truthfully I've been using basic gilettes and other multiblade shavers with foam in a can before this. But once I tried a safety razor and good soap, I don't think I'll ever be going back  Usually with the multiblades I got clean skin for one night and had a little stubble in the morning. With these I get two nights without a stubble. Plus my face is nowhere near as irritated as before.
> 
> As a newbie I was quite surprised how I managed not to cut myself when I started. Still to this day I've yet to cut my skin with these. I did take it really carefully in the beginning though, it took me over 20 minutes to shave in the begging  But nowdays I'm rather used to these and have a decent routine going. I've even shaved a few times without a mirror going just on touch and feeling. Wouldn't recommend it though, but can be done.
> 
> I've yet to try a straight razor. I'm thinking about buying one someday, but I still think I need more practice before I'm comfortable enough to try. Also I'm thinking about trying out some other blades for my DE razor. I have nothing bad to say about the Sharks, they're very good, but I have nothing to compare them against. Plus new is always new and fun to try
> 
> So, fellow shavers. Any tips on what would be a good blade to try for the DE? Something that I can find easely and shipped to abroad. So mainly a webshop or a decent ebay seller that is willing to ship abroad.
> And any tips on looking at a straight razor? What should I be looking at when shopping for one? I have no clue on straight razors, I've never even held one in my hand...


As for a new blade to try I'd get a sample pack from Connaught shaving there's lots available in them so plenty to try also on eBay a seller called unuta77 from Russia does a sampler pack or 8 different Russian made blades. In working my way through a few of the Russian ones and finding them a damned good shave and each different from the last on feel and smoothness


----------



## Shinyvec

I am about to try some new blades that Ross recommended on the page but I have had great shaves with Gillette 7 0'clock blades in the Black and the Yellow packs so these might be worth a try, also Feather blades are quite good to. As for soap I have been using Prorasso plus some shave oil and this really helps me as my hair growth is very heavy and thick and soon makes blades go blunt but with my soap combo I get a nice smooth glide across the face


----------



## Nanoman

Just tried my new Merkur Futur with a Gilette 7 O'clock. Damn that's a good shave but glad I practiced with a 23c for a few months first. Got it from The Executive Shaving company whose warehouse is about 15 minutes from my house which is a bonus!


----------



## nichol4s

Super iridiums + futur = a great shave zero irritation and about 8 shaves. 
I also think persona platinums are a great blade too :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Persona medical prep blades are better as are there blue ones.


----------



## LeeH

So, you are telling me my Mach 3 is a bit sh1t then?

Any links to a good starter kit with brush, etc?


----------



## -Simon-

LeeH said:


> So, you are telling me my Mach 3 is a bit sh1t then?
> 
> Any links to a good starter kit with brush, etc?


These cartridge razors are ok for a quick solution, but they are costly, bad for the environment, and less effective than a de shave once you've got your grove....

http://connaughtshaving.com/merkur34c.html

http://connaughtshaving.com/standard.html

http://connaughtshaving.com/palmoliveformen.html

http://connaughtshaving.com/00065.html

http://connaughtshaving.com/allumblock.html


----------



## LeeH

Great!

Do you whisk it up in a mug?


----------



## -Simon-

LeeH said:


> Great!
> 
> Do you whisk it up in a mug?


Some do but I use a stainless steel bowl :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

LeeH said:


> Great!
> 
> Do you whisk it up in a mug?


Actually, I lather it straight onto my face rather than using a bowl etc.


----------



## RisingPower

-Simon- said:


> Some do but I use a stainless steel bowl :thumb:


Did I pick that up from you too? 

Nothing like warm lather :argie:


----------



## taylor8

ive got totally lost with this haha

Anyway looking for a razor/blades and cream and brush as a beginner, got pretty sensitive skin.


----------



## RisingPower

taylor8 said:


> ive got totally lost with this haha
> 
> Anyway looking for a razor/blades and cream and brush as a beginner, got pretty sensitive skin.


Get a sample pack of blades from connaughtshaving, sample pack from truefitt and hill, brush you could just use for applying so up to you :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

taylor8 said:


> ive got totally lost with this haha
> 
> Anyway looking for a razor/blades and cream and brush as a beginner, got pretty sensitive skin.


Merkur HD 34c razor is a good starting point. I went for the longer handled version, referred to as a barber pole.

http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk/merkur/4132669-merkur-hd-34c-safety-razor-chrome.html


----------



## RisingPower

This just arrived in the post today:










Rod neep soapstone 26mm in extra silvertip.

Now, if I only had some stubble to try it out on.


----------



## -Simon-

RisingPower said:


> This just arrived in the post today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rod neep soapstone 26mm in extra silvertip.
> 
> Now, if I only had some stubble to try it out on.


Very nice...you'll be amazed at how much difference a good knot can make :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower

-Simon- said:


> Very nice...you'll be amazed at how much difference a good knot can make :thumb:


It's a lot softer than the new forest 2 band I have and the soapstone seems to retain heat too :thumb:

Holds a silly large amount of lather too.


----------



## RisingPower

Has anyone tried any eshave creams/aftershaves?


----------



## Ross

I want a new brush now


----------



## RisingPower

Ross said:


> I want a new brush now


You ummed and erred about a bk8 before didn't you?

Tbh though, that has nothing on the neep brush though, just amazing how much lather this holds, how soft it is and how quick it whips up lather.


----------



## Ross

Yeah but the Forest brushes look really good.


----------



## heavyd

Managed my first shave with no cuts today!!!
De89l, gilette 7 clocks, proraso cream! Got there in the end!


----------



## Ross

7 o'clocks are very good blades.


----------



## RisingPower

Ross said:


> Yeah but the Forest brushes look really good.


Got a 2204 and it is a very good brush, just not as nice as the neep.


----------



## Ross

Where did you get the neep from?


----------



## RisingPower

Ross said:


> Where did you get the neep from?


http://pensoftheforest.co.uk/shaving/shaving-brush.html

Don't get me wrong, the 2204 is a lovely brush, but the two band is nothing like as soft as the extra silvertip rod offers.


----------



## Ross

I like the look of that dreadnought,it's ruddy massive.


----------



## RisingPower

Ross said:


> I like the look of that dreadnought,it's ruddy massive.


Mine was also made to order, so, if you want to customise....


----------



## Ross

A soapstone dreadnought would look the nuts.


----------



## madstaff

Not sure if you people already know, but the Shaving Shack are doing *100 Gillette 7 o'clock yellows for £10-99 with free delivery*, and a choice of free gift - another possible 10 blades!!

Bargain. :thumb:


----------



## millns84

So I've used 3 different types of blades so far - Dorco Platinum Stainless, Wilkinson Sword Classic and Astra Superior.

Think I've got a preference for the Dorco's so far - Just seem to shave a little closer and less likely to cut myself. Anyone else used the Dorco blades? - Seem to be really cheap in comparison with other brands.


----------



## Ross

The Dorco blades are not too bad.


----------



## LeadFarmer

madstaff said:


> Not sure if you people already know, but the Shaving Shack are doing *100 Gillette 7 o'clock yellows for £10-99 with free delivery*, and a choice of free gift - another possible 10 blades!!
> 
> Bargain. :thumb:


Thanks, im going to order 100 yellows. Not sure which blades to choose as my free pack? Was going to go with Feathers as I like them, but feel I ought to try something new?

Can anyone recommend a pre shave oil? Im thinking of trying out the Bluebeards Revenge Pre Shave Oil, anyone used it?


----------



## Ross

Somersets shaving oil is excellent:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks, im going to order 100 yellows. Not sure which blades to choose as my free pack? Was going to go with Feathers as I like them, but feel I ought to try something new?
> 
> Can anyone recommend a pre shave oil? Im thinking of trying out the Bluebeards Revenge Pre Shave Oil, anyone used it?


Truefitt and hills pre shave oil is pretty good.


----------



## muzzer

millns84 said:


> So I've used 3 different types of blades so far - Dorco Platinum Stainless, Wilkinson Sword Classic and Astra Superior.
> 
> Think I've got a preference for the Dorco's so far - Just seem to shave a little closer and less likely to cut myself. Anyone else used the Dorco blades? - Seem to be really cheap in comparison with other brands.


Just in case you are tempted to try them, beware of Feathers blades. 'kin hell they are sharp:doublesho

Shaving Shack do a good deal on them currently and if you have beard hair like mine, really harsh, then they are the best blades for going through it.


----------



## Vossman

Its all personal to each and every one of us, we all have different skin types and beards, personally I now only use Zyletek Iridium super blades, I have Feather also but I feel they are not as sharp as ZIs and don't last as long.


----------



## stealthwolf

LeadFarmer said:


> Can anyone recommend a pre shave oil? Im thinking of trying out the Bluebeards Revenge Pre Shave Oil, anyone used it?


I tried the Art of Shaving one and found it was crap. I used to use the King of Shaves one which worked great with my Gillette mach 3 super turbo charged bazillion blades thing. But when I switched to DE shaving, I found oils just interfere.

Why do you want a preshave oil?



muzzer42 said:


> beware of Feathers blades. 'kin hell they are sharp:doublesho


Not really. I found they were lethally sharp compared to Derby and Astra blades but with time and skill, they're fine. I now switch between Feathers and 7 o'clock (yellow) sharp edge which IMO are sharper.



Vossman said:


> I now only use Zyletek Iridium super blades, I have Feather also but I feel they are not as sharp as ZIs and don't last as long.


Where did you buy them from?

I've decided to switch brushes. For the past two years, I've been using a Men-U Premier synthetic brush. It was really stiff at first but over the last 6-8 months, it's softened to the point that I can face lather.

Bought this: http://www.shaving-shack.com/the-bluebeards-revenge-vanguard-synthetic-shaving-brush-gift-boxed.html

I've found creams produce a better lather for me than soaps so I love my TOBS but really wanted this:

http://www.shaving-shack.com/truefitt-hill-west-indian-limes-shaving-cream-bowl-165g.html


----------



## LeadFarmer

stealthwolf said:


> Why do you want a preshave oil?


I was just wondering if there were any that are any good. I have a Truefitt & Hill pre-shave oil but im not really sure it makes any difference.


----------



## muzzer

Vossman said:


> Its all personal to each and every one of us, we all have different skin types and beards, personally I now only use Zyletek Iridium super blades, I have Feather also but I feel they are not as sharp as ZIs and don't last as long.


I haven't tried those yet, might have to give them a try sometime soon. I got a bit careless with a feather a while ago, damn near sliced my knuckle off. It stung a little but by christ did it bleed.


----------



## Matt.

Why do. Keep getting little nicks and redness around my neck area? 

I take my time and go with the grain etc. 

Is there anything that can help with this?


----------



## Davemm

Are you using a pre shave oil ?

Also have you tried a different blade ?


----------



## Dixondmn

Matt. said:


> Why do. Keep getting little nicks and redness around my neck area?
> 
> I take my time and go with the grain etc.
> 
> Is there anything that can help with this?


How long have you been using a DE? - it could be that your skin needs to adjust to it. I know i used to get all sorts of redness and rashes if im ever forced to use an Electric shaver now!


----------



## Vossman

muzzer42 said:


> I haven't tried those yet, might have to give them a try sometime soon. I got a bit careless with a feather a while ago, damn near sliced my knuckle off. It stung a little but by christ did it bleed.


Well even the worst blades are sharp me old mate .. lol


----------



## muzzer

Vossman said:


> Well even the worst blades are sharp me old mate .. lol


LMAO that is true, but whereas Derby blades would cut, the Feathers sliced a section of skin off lol.

Matt, how do you prepare before shaving, if you don't mind me asking? It sounds silly, but putting a hot face cloth on your beard/stubble before shaving softens the hair and makes for a better shave. Apologies if i am trying to teach you to suck eggs so to speak, but if i can help then i will. Feel free to pm me if needs be and we can go through everything


----------



## nichol4s

It's not really a matter of how "sharp" different blades are its the grinding angles and how thick the material is. For example industial razor blades will cut you but no good for shaving due to the angle! 
IMO shaving is like detailing its all in the prep.


----------



## heavyd

Has anyone got a merkur futur? Mine arrived today, and was just curious what setting most people stick with? Using it with gilette 7 o'clocks. My first impressions are that I prefer my 89L......


----------



## stealthwolf

Matt. said:


> Why do. Keep getting little nicks and redness around my neck area?
> 
> I take my time and go with the grain etc.
> 
> Is there anything that can help with this?


So many factors, difficult to tell. Prep is important so find mantic59's videos on youtube. Practice is also important. I used to get rash, nicks/cuts etc esp in the neck area. I found that dullish blades made things worse, so I use a new blade each shave. I also found that it took me a few weeks of shaving with a particular blade before I got used to its characteristics. I can now shave with a Feather blade without a single nick or cut, and when I rub my face with an alum block it doesn't burn or sting.


----------



## LeadFarmer

madstaff said:


> Not sure if you people already know, but the Shaving Shack are doing *100 Gillette 7 o'clock yellows for £10-99 with free delivery*, and a choice of free gift - another possible 10 blades!!
> 
> Bargain. :thumb:


Ive just bagged myself 100 x Gillette 7 O'clock blades + 10 x Feather blades for £10.99 :thumb:

Thanks for the info


----------



## millns84

Think I'm really getting into this DE stuff. I'm still a complete noob but can at least have a shave without needing a blood transfusion :lol:

I've just ordered a Bluebeards Revenge Scimitar as an upgrade from my cheapo Weishi razor. There doesn't seem to be many reviews on them, are they any good? Got it for £25.00 so thought it was a bargain but I'm now thinking I should have got a Parker...

I'm thinking about trying Astra Superior Stainless blades, has anyone tried them? I like the Astra Superior Platinums, really smooth, but prefer the Dorco Platinum Stainless blades so thought I'd look to try another stainless blade...

I've also been using Proraso shaving cream and think it's really good, it also seems a lot cheaper than other shaving creams from what I've seen. Should I just stick with this if I like it or are there any others around the same price I should think about?


----------



## Nanoman

heavyd said:


> Has anyone got a merkur futur? Mine arrived today, and was just curious what setting most people stick with? Using it with gilette 7 o'clocks. My first impressions are that I prefer my 89L......


Stick with it and try some different blades. Leave it on 1-2 for first few shaves.


----------



## Denzle

The Futur is a remarkable razor, best start on setting 1 with a good blade and wait for the audible feedback....it's like ripping Velcro apart as it scythes thru the whiskers. One of my favourite modern razors along with the Merkur 37c/39c (slants)


----------



## stevept

Im running out of mitchels wool fat i dont really get on with it, whats another good soap to go for?


----------



## Ross

Taylors soap is really nice.


----------



## stevept

Ross said:


> Taylors soap is really nice.


easy to lather up?


----------



## Ross

Yip it's a good soap.


----------



## nichol4s

stevept said:


> Im running out of mitchels wool fat i dont really get on with it, whats another good soap to go for?


Momabears is good soap if you can get hold of it, I've got the citrus one and it certainly wakes you up :lol:


----------



## muzzer

stealthwolf said:


> So many factors, difficult to tell. Prep is important so find mantic59's videos on youtube. Practice is also important. I used to get rash, nicks/cuts etc esp in the neck area. I found that dullish blades made things worse, so I use a new blade each shave. I also found that it took me a few weeks of shaving with a particular blade before I got used to its characteristics. I can now shave with a Feather blade without a single nick or cut, and when I rub my face with an alum block it doesn't burn or sting.


This is pretty much spot on, all i would add is that shaving after a bath or shower is preferable, the steam softens the hair which is another reason for using a hot facecloth. Also, i tend to take my time when shaving and also apply some moisturiser afterwards. I did once get advised to use moisturiser on stubble, for the same reason.


----------



## nichol4s

heavyd said:


> Has anyone got a merkur futur? Mine arrived today, and was just curious what setting most people stick with? Using it with gilette 7 o'clocks. My first impressions are that I prefer my 89L......


The futur is a great razor start at 1 til you get the feel of it then work up the numbers, I find around 4 is the best for me with the weight of the razor and a super iridium = great shave :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Red tip super speed has to be one of the best shaving razors yet and it dates from the 50's.


----------



## muzzer

nichol4s said:


> The futur is a great razor start at 1 til you get the feel of it then work up the numbers, I find around 4 is the best for me with the weight of the razor and a super iridium = great shave :thumb:


I tend to use 1 or 2 on the settings with a new Feather every other day, but then i have quite coarse beard hair.


----------



## Junior Bear

I always shave on 2 with the futur

6 looks lethal!


----------



## muzzer

Junior Bear said:


> I always shave on 2 with the futur
> 
> 6 looks lethal!


I've never managed to go past 3, agreed 6 does look lethal :doublesho


----------



## nichol4s

Junior Bear said:


> I always shave on 2 with the futur
> 
> 6 looks lethal!


4 keeps you on your toes :lol: as long as you have a good lather on it fine and just glides :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Has anyone gone from soap to cream and had bad results? I tried Palmolive shave cream and even Feathers blades wouldn't go through and shave the hairs off.
Just me or has anyone else had the same?


----------



## heavyd

Thanks for the tips:thumb:
I'll give it a few more attempts first on the lower setting


----------



## Matt.

Davemm said:


> Are you using a pre shave oil ?
> 
> Also have you tried a different blade ?


I'm not using a Pre Shave Oil, just Mitchell's Wool Fat Soap.

Also, I haven't tried a different blade recently.



Dixondmn said:


> How long have you been using a DE? - it could be that your skin needs to adjust to it. I know i used to get all sorts of redness and rashes if im ever forced to use an Electric shaver now!


I placed my order back in November. So let's say beginning of December.



muzzer42 said:


> Matt, how do you prepare before shaving, if you don't mind me asking? It sounds silly, but putting a hot face cloth on your beard/stubble before shaving softens the hair and makes for a better shave. Apologies if i am trying to teach you to suck eggs so to speak, but if i can help then i will. Feel free to pm me if needs be and we can go through everything


I always have a shower first, then I re wet my face and lather on the face with the Wool Fat Soap.



stealthwolf said:


> So many factors, difficult to tell. Prep is important so find mantic59's videos on youtube. Practice is also important. I used to get rash, nicks/cuts etc esp in the neck area. I found that dullish blades made things worse, so I use a new blade each shave. I also found that it took me a few weeks of shaving with a particular blade before I got used to its characteristics. I can now shave with a Feather blade without a single nick or cut, and when I rub my face with an alum block it doesn't burn or sting.


I have found the best blade for me is the Gillette 7 o'clock Yellow.

I change the blade every 3rd shave. Generally, the second shave with the same blade is the best.


----------



## Davemm

could be worth trying some pre shave oil first. 

also i find if i have rough shave, then if i leave it to heal properly first it helps a lot rather than just making things worse. 

maybe try a different brand of blade as you may not get on with them


----------



## john90

muzzer42 said:


> Has anyone gone from soap to cream and had bad results? I tried Palmolive shave cream and even Feathers blades wouldn't go through and shave the hairs off.
> Just me or has anyone else had the same?


I tried the Palmolive cream from Tesco and found it usless with iridium blades, so much so I binned it after a few attempts. Am using King of Shaves Alphagel which I am finding brilliant. Not the best smell, a bit clinical, but gives amazing shaves. I am on my second tube now and will be buying again.


----------



## muzzer

Davemm said:


> could be worth trying some pre shave oil first.
> 
> also i find if i have rough shave, then if i leave it to heal properly first it helps a lot rather than just making things worse.
> 
> maybe try a different brand of blade as you may not get on with them


I started using Musgo Lime Glycerin soap, you wash your face with it before lathering with soap, seems to make the shave easier. If you want to try some, Connaught have it in stock.


----------



## Matt.

Ok, so which do you suggest for sensitive skin then? 

It's worth noting, I don't have a lot of facial hair. Stubble is not thick and I shave every Tuesday, Thursday and Sunday.


----------



## muzzer

Matt. said:


> Ok, so which do you suggest for sensitive skin then?
> 
> It's worth noting, I don't have a lot of facial hair. Stubble is not thick and I shave every Tuesday, Thursday and Sunday.


For me, i would go with Mitchells wool fat soap, apply after several hot flannels to the face. If you haven't already, map your beard and go slowly with a fresh blade. Then apply a good moisturiser after and daily until your next shave.


----------



## RisingPower

Tried the perma sharps, not bad at all, between the feathers and the astras.

Imho I find moisturiser stings after a shave, geo f trumper skin food, however, is fantastic.


----------



## muzzer

RisingPower said:


> Tried the perma sharps, not bad at all, between the feathers and the astras.
> 
> Imho I find moisturiser stings after a shave, geo f trumper skin food, however, is fantastic.


Again, it's personal preference. I always use an alum block after shaving, then moisturiser. I may have masochistic tendencies though
:lol:


----------



## organisys

heavyd said:


> Has anyone got a merkur futur? Mine arrived today, and was just curious what setting most people stick with? Using it with gilette 7 o'clocks. My first impressions are that I prefer my 89L......


Just bought one, with some feather blades. Nothing like jumping in at the deep end !

My first shave was on setting 1, but I am going to try a 2 next shave, this is what I was recommended to do.

2/3/4 is what seems to be most commonly used, but I am guessing it will be trial and error to see as will depend on beard/skin/blade etc.


----------



## muzzer

organisys said:


> Just bought one, with some feather blades. Nothing like jumping in at the deep end !
> 
> My first shave was on setting 1, but I am going to try a 2 next shave, this is what I was recommended to do.
> 
> 2/3/4 is what seems to be most commonly used, but I am guessing it will be trial and error to see as will depend on beard/skin/blade etc.


Pretty much so yes, just take care when shaving on each new setting and especially with each new blade and you'll be fine.:thumb:


----------



## stealthwolf

+1 for alum block. Stings like hell when you first shave. But as your skill improves, the burn stops happening because you stop nicking yourself. I follow it up with a post shave balm from edwin jaegger. Very cooling/soothing on the skin.


----------



## millns84

So my Bluebeard's Revenge Scimitar came today together with 100 Gillette 7 O'Clock blades, couldn't wait to give it a go.

It's a different beast to the Weishi, and the blades possibly the best I've used (I'll have to use them a bit more before I decide). But, and it's a big but - I didn't half mess up my neck!

I think the scimitar is just a bit aggressive so I'll have to get used to it. Otherwise, can't fault it :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

I also received 100+ blades today..


----------



## Trip tdi

I have a question that has been bugging me for some time, when I shave I have a grey shadow, just would like to find out how this could this be reduced, is there any creams or razors that will take the 5 o clock shadow away, I have tried the new gillette fusion proglide and am not that impressed with the close shave it offers, I have a tough beard.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Ditch your fusion proglide and never look at it again. Then order a Merkur double edged razor online tonight. Done.


----------



## lewylinto

I'm using a Edwin jager double edge razor and the best blades I've found for me are the feather ones closely followed by shark!


----------



## muzzer

LeadFarmer said:


> Ditch your fusion proglide and never look at it again. Then order a Merkur double edged razor online tonight. Done.


Mostly this, you don't HAVE to get a Merkur, lot's of people have bought Parker's and older Gillette DE razors, but LeadFarmer is correct in saying to ditch your Fusion. The reason being, the proprietary brands like Fusion and Mach 3 don't cut the hair straight like a DE does, it drags the hair before cutting it, which results in ingrowing hair causing a rash.
Get a decent soap, brush, DE and some blades and take your time, look up Mantic(i think) shaving videos on youtube, if you haven't already, and see the difference after a week.


----------



## millns84

Trip tdi said:


> I have a question that has been bugging me for some time, when I shave I have a grey shadow, just would like to find out how this could this be reduced, is there any creams or razors that will take the 5 o clock shadow away, I have tried the new gillette fusion proglide and am not that impressed with the close shave it offers, I have a tough beard.


If you're not sure if you want to go down the DE route, some of the Ebay kits are great - Around £16 for a razor, 15 blades (3 different brands), shaving cream and a brush. This is what got me started with the Weishi razor which is good for beginners as it's nowhere near as aggressive as others (as I found out yesterday!!), but still gives a ridiculously close shave compared with Mach 3's or Hydro's etc. Each shave lasts me two days.

Actually, I'm done with my Weishi now so drop me a PM and I'll post it to you with a few blades if you're interested? You'll definitely need some decent shaving cream/soap and a brush though - I wouldn't look to use the stuff you get away with using a cartridge razor.


----------



## muzzer

millns84 said:


> If you're not sure if you want to go down the DE route, some of the Ebay kits are great - Around £16 for a razor, 15 blades (3 different brands), shaving cream and a brush. This is what got me started with the Weishi razor which is good for beginners as it's nowhere near as aggressive as others (as I found out yesterday!!), but still gives a ridiculously close shave compared with Mach 3's or Hydro's etc. Each shave lasts me two days.
> 
> Actually, I'm done with my Weishi now so drop me a PM and I'll post it to you with a few blades if you're interested? You'll definitely need some decent shaving cream/soap and a brush though - I wouldn't look to use the stuff you get away with using a cartridge razor.


To add to millns84 post, if he does post you the razor and blades, you can get cheap soap and brush in sainsbury's or boots, then if you try it and decide you don't like it, you haven't spent a lot of money.


----------



## organisys

Fourth DE shave today (2nd with the Merkr Futur and Murkr blade) and a very close shave with no nicks or cuts!

very happy, hopefully I can keep it up!

Need some aftershave balm though!


----------



## muzzer

organisys said:


> Fourth DE shave today (2nd with the Merkr Futur and Murkr blade) and a very close shave with no nicks or cuts!
> 
> very happy, hopefully I can keep it up!
> 
> Need some aftershave balm though!


As long as you prep properly you should always get a decent shave. Also, i think moisturising every day helps a lot too.


----------



## nichol4s

organisys said:


> Fourth DE shave today (2nd with the Merkr Futur and Murkr blade) and a very close shave with no nicks or cuts!
> 
> very happy, hopefully I can keep it up!
> 
> Need some aftershave balm though!


imo bin the merkur blades there pap, if you want to try something better pm me I have a few you could try :thumb:


----------



## organisys

Thanks. I have 50 Feathers waiting to go, just figured I'd give the supplied Merkr a go first. It's not too bad coming from a cheap supermarket DE kit!!


----------



## RisingPower

organisys said:


> Fourth DE shave today (2nd with the Merkr Futur and Murkr blade) and a very close shave with no nicks or cuts!
> 
> very happy, hopefully I can keep it up!
> 
> Need some aftershave balm though!


Try some geo f trumpers skin food :thumb: Comes as part of their sample pack.


----------



## muzzer

RisingPower said:


> Try some geo f trumpers skin food :thumb: Comes as part of their sample pack.


That's a good idea, i might have to get some myself


----------



## millns84

So I've now tried a Dorco blade in the Scimitar and got the best DE shave I've had so far. I liked them in the Weishi but so far I think they're ahead of the Gillettes for me at least. 

I think the Gillette 7 O'Clock blades might take some more getting used to, or maybe they're just too aggressive for me - Loads of tiny cuts and loads of irritation on my neck...

Going to try an Astra blade after the Dorco and I've also got a couple of Wilkinson Sword blades left too - Might be months until I'm happy with what blades I use :lol:


----------



## Junior Bear

I am yet to have an irritation free shave.

I prefer it to cartridge shaving, but my neck is no better off 


I'm thinking maybe the futur isn't right for me. Tempted to get a 34c


I don't care about a 'close' shave, any tips for a blade that isn't so harsh? Currently using the personna platinum as they feel most comfortable whilst shaving. Tried the gillete variants and don't like them :/


----------



## Vossman

I think you need to try a very sharp smooth blade, gilletes cut me to pieces, feather are sharp but rough I find, I use Zyletek Iridium Super blades in a Edwin Jagger razor, no cuts or bumps, you won't beat these blades.


----------



## muzzer

Junior Bear said:


> I am yet to have an irritation free shave.
> 
> I prefer it to cartridge shaving, but my neck is no better off
> 
> I'm thinking maybe the futur isn't right for me. Tempted to get a 34c
> 
> I don't care about a 'close' shave, any tips for a blade that isn't so harsh? Currently using the personna platinum as they feel most comfortable whilst shaving. Tried the gillete variants and don't like them :/


Sounds like i might be trying to teach you how to shave, but do you prep for shaving properly? Have you mapped your beard growth yet?
The best shave is after a bath/shower, but at the very least you need to soften the hairs up with a hot towel/face cloth. If you have tried this, then have you mapped your beard to see which way the hairs grow? Mine, the cheeks grow straight downas does the chin, top lip is at a slight angle, left hand neck grows down, right hand neck grows horizontal.
If none of that works, are you using a soap or cream, as foam is no use to you.

Apologies if you already know/have tried all of these.


----------



## nichol4s

Junior Bear said:


> I am yet to have an irritation free shave.
> 
> I prefer it to cartridge shaving, but my neck is no better off
> 
> I'm thinking maybe the futur isn't right for me. Tempted to get a 34c
> 
> I don't care about a 'close' shave, any tips for a blade that isn't so harsh? Currently using the personna platinum as they feel most comfortable whilst shaving. Tried the gillete variants and don't like them :/


I find the persona plats to be just ok, super iridium's are where its at hot shower clinique face scrub TOBS shaving soap lathered up on the face and number 4 on the futur quick rub round with the alum block and finish with Clinique post shave :thumb:


----------



## organisys

I'm a fan of the Clinque face scrub. Their post shave balm is awesome too, but is expensive. I'm currently trying a Bulldog post shave, which is good value.


----------



## organisys

Junior Bear said:


> I am yet to have an irritation free shave.
> 
> I prefer it to cartridge shaving, but my neck is no better off
> 
> I'm thinking maybe the futur isn't right for me. Tempted to get a 34c
> 
> I don't care about a 'close' shave, any tips for a blade that isn't so harsh? Currently using the personna platinum as they feel most comfortable whilst shaving. Tried the gillete variants and don't like them :/


Have you tried some shave oil and changing the adjustment on the Futur?


----------



## Brianpilman

Get a rapira blade sample pack from eBay seller unuta77theres done nice Russian blades out there


----------



## Ross

Over 100,000 views now,ruddy hell:thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

Ross said:


> Over 100,000 views now,ruddy hell:thumb:


Lots of people out there interested in changing a daily chore into something to look forward to....shame you didn't charge a £1 a view :lol:


----------



## Ross

Id have to fork out most of that to Dw if that was the case :doublesho


----------



## Davemm

Must be a lot of people that have been converted because of this thread and all the help and info in it


----------



## Ross

Id think so Dave,been looking at vintage Gilettes again Haha


----------



## Matt.

Well I think I've made a bit of a mistake. 

Thanks to Davemm, when I first started DE Shaving, he sent be a Gillette Yellow to try, ever since then that's all I've used. I have used the odd one or two, but they made a bit of a mess. So I ordered 100 Gillette Yellows.

But, the other day I decided to try a different blade out of the 50 trial pack I bought. A Feather Hi-Stainless blade. These seem a lot better for me. Doesn't really cut my neck like the Gillette Yellows do. 

Unfortunately for me, the Feathers are £4.09 as opposed to £2.69 for the Yellows. 

So I have 100 brand new Gillette Yellows here that I may never use.


----------



## Davemm

thats a shane about the yellows, i dont get on very well with the feathers. find they are not sharper and not quite as forgiving. but as you say at more expense a pack i dont mind the yellows are better for me


----------



## LeadFarmer

Matt. said:


> So I have 100 brand new Gillette Yellows here that I may never use.


Thats a shame. Only the the other day I ordered 100 yellows from shavingshack, I could have bought yours had I known.


----------



## Matt.

Does anyone fancy a swap? Yellows for Feathers?


----------



## muzzer

Matt. said:


> Well I think I've made a bit of a mistake.
> 
> Thanks to Davemm, when I first started DE Shaving, he sent be a Gillette Yellow to try, ever since then that's all I've used. I have used the odd one or two, but they made a bit of a mess. So I ordered 100 Gillette Yellows.
> 
> But, the other day I decided to try a different blade out of the 50 trial pack I bought. A Feather Hi-Stainless blade. These seem a lot better for me. Doesn't really cut my neck like the Gillette Yellows do.
> 
> Unfortunately for me, the Feathers are £4.09 as opposed to £2.69 for the Yellows.
> 
> So I have 100 brand new Gillette Yellows here that I may never use.


Matt, look on shaving shack for Feathers, iirc they are cheaper than £4.00 odd per 100.

It seems not, my mistake sorry.


----------



## stealthwolf

I find the Gillette yellows are (very marginally) better than Feathers. Both are better than any of the sample blades I've tried so far.

Are you sure it's not your technique?


----------



## muzzer

stealthwolf said:


> I find the Gillette yellows are (very marginally) better than Feathers. Both are better than any of the sample blades I've tried so far.
> 
> Are you sure it's not your technique?


I think it must be his technique to be fair


----------



## RisingPower

stealthwolf said:


> I find the Gillette yellows are (very marginally) better than Feathers. Both are better than any of the sample blades I've tried so far.
> 
> Are you sure it's not your technique?


Are the gilette yellows any different to the other gilette 7 o clock blades? I just didn't find them anything like as efficient as the feathers.


----------



## millns84

RisingPower said:


> Are the gilette yellows any different to the other gilette 7 o clock blades? I just didn't find them anything like as efficient as the feathers.


Green ones are stainless steel, yellow "sharp edge". Not tried the green but the yellows are ridiculously sharp. I've not used Feathers so can't comment on how they compare.


----------



## Ross

Feathers are hugely overrated blades.


----------



## RisingPower

Ross said:


> Feathers are hugely overrated blades.


I really like them for their sharpness, but they do leave a bit of burn.


----------



## Ross

They always seem to rip my face up.


----------



## RisingPower

Ross said:


> They always seem to rip my face up.


You use a slant though, right? They seemed too aggressive for a slant when I used them.

Then again, I don't use the slant much these days...


----------



## muzzer

Ross said:


> Feathers are hugely overrated blades.


They aren't for everyone, but my beard hair is very coarse and Feathers are the only blades i've found that cut it cleanly


----------



## millns84

I'm still fairly new to this, but one thing I've picked up on is how blades are very user specific. I like the Dorco Platinum blades for example, and looking at internet reviews you either get people raving about them or slating them.

The only blades that seem to get consistent praise are Gillette 7 O'Clock, Feathers and Astra's from what I've read. I found the 7 O'clocks to be face shredders when I used one so I'm currently experimenting with a few different brands before going back to them. It could be my technique, but the same technique works fine with the Dorco's...

Hope I end up liking the Gillette's anyway as I've got 99 left :lol:


----------



## muzzer

millns84 said:


> I'm still fairly new to this, but one thing I've picked up on is how blades are very user specific. I like the Dorco Platinum blades for example, and looking at internet reviews you either get people raving about them or slating them.
> 
> The only blades that seem to get consistent praise are Gillette 7 O'Clock, Feathers and Astra's from what I've read. I found the 7 O'clocks to be face shredders when I used one so I'm currently experimenting with a few different brands before going back to them. It could be my technique, but the same technique works fine with the Dorco's...
> 
> Hope I end up liking the Gillette's anyway as I've got 99 left :lol:


Everything is down to personal taste, i find that due to the coarseness of my beard hair, Feathers are the best for me, if Dorco blades work for you then why change?
The 7 o'clock blades are quite mild IMHO, if they are shredding you, maybe you need to re-assess the way you are shaving.
PM me a rundown of how you prep for shaving and i'll offer any advice i can, if you want me to of coursr.


----------



## millns84

Well I got my prep technique from this thread, i.e. a hot shower before shaving. I don't use pre-shave oil but will probably get some Proraso pre and post shave cream as I like their shaving cream and I imagine they're intended to work together.

It might have just been that it was a new razor, with a new type of blade so my technique was a bit off and I've now adapted without realising it.


----------



## muzzer

millns84 said:


> Well I got my prep technique from this thread, i.e. a hot shower before shaving. I don't use pre-shave oil but will probably get some Proraso pre and post shave cream as I like their shaving cream and I imagine they're intended to work together.
> 
> It might have just been that it was a new razor, with a new type of blade so my technique was a bit off and I've now adapted without realising it.


Possibly you have adapted, but it could also be a combination of things. IIRC you have a Futur, are you forcing the shave or letting the razor do the work?
My shave goes like this:
Hot flannel to the face several times
wash face with a good face scrub
apply soap to face
shave letting the weight of the razor do the work, whilst making sue i follow the way the hair grows
re apply soap and work the opposite way to the first shave
rinse
rub alum block across the face
apply moistutiser.

Any of these steps could make the difference, or it could just be that you have sensitive skin.
Hope this helps in some way


----------



## millns84

I think it's Matt that has a Futur, I've got a Bluebeard's Revenge Scimitar.

I usually do three passes (with the grain of my beard, against, then across).

I might try the hot flannel to see if it helps.


----------



## muzzer

Ahh okay, either way though, don't try and force the shave or you will get bad razor burn. The flannel thing is good, but try using a moisturiser daily too, this will help keep the hair soft and might make it easier for you to shave.


----------



## organisys

Yeaaahhh, using a Feather blade now in the Futr, not a single nick and a smmoooooth shave.


----------



## muzzer

organisys said:


> Yeaaahhh, using a Feather blade now in the Futr, not a single nick and a smmoooooth shave.


Yep, if you can use them, they are fantastic for that. My only issue with Feathers, is my hair being so coarse i can destroy one blade after 2 shaves, costs me the earth :lol:


----------



## organisys

Well my beard is course too, so we will see how I get on!!!

If I don't get more than one or two out of it, I will try the Iridiums.


----------



## muzzer

organisys said:


> Well my beard is course too, so we will see how I get on!!!
> 
> If I don't get more than one or two out of it, I will try the Iridiums.


I found the Iridiums to be okay, but the Feathers are the best, for me at least. You could also consider Persona Reds if you can still get them, not for me as i think they are a bit dull sharpness wise, but my beard is like wire :lol:


----------



## Matt.

Used a Feather again tonight. Really good. A little nick, but that was my own fault really. 

Not happy about them being more than most though 

Anyway, it's time for some more soap. So c'mon, what you lot using? I've just about finished Mitchells Wool Fat.


----------



## Ross

Tabac shaving soap is a good one to try.


----------



## taylor8

where is the best place to buy everything you need?


----------



## Matt.

The shaving shack. Connaught Shaving.


----------



## Ross

I nearly always buy from Connaught shaving,very good service.


----------



## Matt.

Anyone tried the Bluebeards Revenge Soap?


----------



## Ross

That's just Mitchells wool fat rebanded.


----------



## LeadFarmer

taylor8 said:


> where is the best place to buy everything you need?


Ive used Traditional Shaving quite a few times.


----------



## RisingPower

Matt. said:


> Used a Feather again tonight. Really good. A little nick, but that was my own fault really.
> 
> Not happy about them being more than most though
> 
> Anyway, it's time for some more soap. So c'mon, what you lot using? I've just about finished Mitchells Wool Fat.


Got a good 6-7 shaves out of the feathers, less out of perma sharps and tbh the gilette 7 o clock just seemed blunt. Apparently the 7 o clocks I have are super platinum, but guess it's still a different coating to the sharp edge.

So, if feathers last longer, is there really that much difference in price?


----------



## stealthwolf

When I first started DE shaving, I thought Feathers were lethal and Gillette Sharp Edge were almost as aggressive. I then exclusively used Feathers for a few weeks and when I went to the Sharp Edges, I thought they were more aggressive than the Feathers. 

I've now reached the stage where I can shave with both and have no nicks/cuts/burn and when I rub an alum block over my face, it doesn't sting at all. But I've been using Feathers and Sharp Edge for around 12 months now.


----------



## taylor8

whats good blades for a first timer??


----------



## Brianpilman

Green packet astras are a good starting point in my eyes not that expensive and give a decent shave


----------



## millns84

taylor8 said:


> whats good blades for a first timer??


Something like Dorco's would be good, not very aggressive at all and really cheap.


----------



## Adam D

Matt. said:


> Used a Feather again tonight. Really good. A little nick, but that was my own fault really.
> 
> Not happy about them being more than most though
> 
> Anyway, it's time for some more soap. So c'mon, what you lot using? I've just about finished Mitchells Wool Fat.


This is excellent stuff

www.nannyssillysoap.com/ps/category.php?id_category=28


----------



## muzzer

taylor8 said:


> whats good blades for a first timer??


I always say the same thing to those venturing into DE shaving for the first time, buy the cheap stuff from Boots until you find out if it's for you. Then once you find you like it, then the best bet is to get a sample blades pack from Connaught, this has lots of different brands you could try before buying in bulk.


----------



## nichol4s

taylor8 said:


> whats good blades for a first timer??


persona platinum's imo sharp but not to harsh :thumb:


----------



## organisys

Matt. said:


> Used a Feather again tonight. Really good. A little nick, but that was my own fault really.
> 
> Not happy about them being more than most though
> 
> Anyway, it's time for some more soap. So c'mon, what you lot using? I've just about finished Mitchells Wool Fat.


Funny. I got a slight nick using a Feather today too, my own fault, rushing to finish.

Try this cream, I like it. Foams up well.

http://www.johnlewis.com/taylor-of-...00238c32a9&s_kwcid=ppc_pla&tmad=c&tmcampid=73


----------



## Matt.

How does a cream compare to a soap?


----------



## muzzer

Matt. said:


> How does a cream compare to a soap?


I can't use cream, it just makes the razor skid across the surface, whereas soap seems to aid the shave. Some people swear by cream, but for me Mitchell's woolfat soap is the best.


----------



## Junior Bear

So far the most comfortable thing I use
For a good glide and hardly any irritation is a personna platinum blade, number 3 on my futur, and nivea post shave balm!

Been using lush shaving creams and they feel just like moisturiser, so it got me thinking....


----------



## Ross

Been using my 39c for the last few shaves and it really is a good razor,if you have heavy stubble like mine it makes light work of it.


----------



## Denzle

I love the Slant razors. My 37c is my go to razor when I got two day stubble.


----------



## heavyd

Junior Bear said:


> So far the most comfortable thing I use
> For a good glide and hardly any irritation is a personna platinum blade, number 3 on my futur, and nivea post shave balm!
> 
> Been using lush shaving creams and they feel just like moisturiser, so it got me thinking....


Been using the same, merkur on setting 3, personna platinum and white bottle nivea post shave balm, only difference is I've been using the eshave oil and cream, like their cream the best out of the few I've tried so far:thumb:
Best combo for me with least irritation and nicks:thumb:

Got some feathers on order to try


----------



## muzzer

The thing with Feathers heavyd, is as long as you know they are very sharp, and treat them accordingly, then you will be fine and have no worries.


----------



## Matt.

Looks like I'll just order another Mitchell's Wool Fat.


----------



## muzzer

Matt. said:


> Looks like I'll just order another Mitchell's Wool Fat.


It's a very good soap and one i plan to order again shortly.


----------



## john90

Confused by Merkur range, which would be best for shaving quite tough 2 - 3 days growth with Iridium super blades ? 

Thanks 
John


----------



## muzzer

john90 said:


> Confused by Merkur range, which would be best for shaving quite tough 2 - 3 days growth with Iridium super blades ?
> 
> Thanks
> John


It's down to personal preference really John, the Futur gets raved about a lot due to it's adjustability, start off at one blade setting to get rid of the worst, then open it up to get really close, but i know a couple of guys who swear by a fixed razor, there is no right or wrong answer only what you think will suit you best.


----------



## john90

Ok thanks, I do like the idea of the adjustability, wasn't aware it was just on that one. 

What do the model numbers on the others refer to, I've seen models from 15 up to 47 I think, including a slanted 37? Is higher, more luxurious as with most car numbers?


----------



## Ross

No John its the length of the handle,I have a 39c which is longer than the 37c for example.


----------



## muzzer

Ross said:


> No John its the length of the handle,I have a 39c which is longer than the 37c for example.


I did think this but have been so busy at work this week i hadn't had the chance to reply to John's question, but thanks for clearing that up for us both.:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

john90 said:


> Confused by Merkur range, which would be best for shaving quite tough 2 - 3 days growth with Iridium super blades ?
> 
> Thanks
> John


I use a 2...

I tried 3 and 4 once... nearly killed myself! :doublesho

:lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

I think he means which model of merkur

Not which setting


----------



## muzzer

Junior Bear said:


> I think he means which model of merkur
> 
> Not which setting


:lol:


----------



## john90

Yea which model is more what I meant but still good info. The more I read though the more mixed reviews I see with build quality and shave aggression with Merkur, seems like EJ or Muhle may be a better purchase? 

I have been wet shaving for years, but just with a Boots DE and just want to upgrade to a nice one now, I have no intention of having more than one / collecting them.


----------



## Vossman

I have this one and would very highly recommend it.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Edwin-Jagger-Chrome-Plated-Handle-Double-Edge/dp/B003UV8LR0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1368830052&sr=8-2&keywords=edwin+jagger+razor

The Derby blades are crap though.


----------



## RisingPower

john90 said:


> Yea which model is more what I meant but still good info. The more I read though the more mixed reviews I see with build quality and shave aggression with Merkur, seems like EJ or Muhle may be a better purchase?
> 
> I have been wet shaving for years, but just with a Boots DE and just want to upgrade to a nice one now, I have no intention of having more than one / collecting them.


Build quality issues on merkurs? Really? Hmm. I know the chrome finish supposedly flakes on the futur, but otherwise?

Also find the merkur slants still a bit aggressive for me, is the muhle r89 supposed to be more aggressive though?


----------



## john90

Yea read quite a few issues with the costing on some models, adjuster mechanisms jamming on progress / futur and especially 2000 model and also quite a few people saying the blades don't always lay even. 

Being too aggressive is something you hear a lot about with the Merkur but not the other two makes, but can't comment on that exact model sorry.


----------



## Ross

Finding these blades very good http://connaughtshaving.com/pssde.html


----------



## RisingPower

john90 said:


> Yea read quite a few issues with the costing on some models, adjuster mechanisms jamming on progress / futur and especially 2000 model and also quite a few people saying the blades don't always lay even.
> 
> Being too aggressive is something you hear a lot about with the Merkur but not the other two makes, but can't comment on that exact model sorry.


If it's too aggressive you're concerned about, don't buy a slant.

The adjustables aren't the only razers merkur make.


----------



## john90

RisingPower said:


> If it's too aggressive you're concerned about, don't buy a slant.
> 
> The adjustables aren't the only razers merkur make.


Well I've been wet shaving for many years so might be ok, but lots say they are too aggressive and I don't want to buy one to put in the draw after a few fails!

Yea I know Merkur make a few non adjustable, non slant, 'normal' razors but to be honest I'm not sure they are worth more than EJ or Muhle which many say have better coatings, but am happy to hear people's thoughts/suggestions


----------



## Ross

Buy a vintage Gilette Superspeed razor,a red tip if you can find one.


----------



## PeteT

Ross said:


> Buy a vintage Gilette Superspeed razor,a red tip if you can find one.


Or a 1950's Gillette Fat Boy or Slim. Both are adjustable and much better made than most of the stuff you can but new. Plenty to look at on ebay :thumb:


----------



## stevept

Are proraso products good.
looking at buying a cream and post shave balm.


----------



## Junior Bear

I can Reccomend the Palmolive shaving cream tube


It's very slick!


----------



## Ross

Yip there cream/soap is very good.


----------



## millns84

stevept said:


> Are proraso products good.
> looking at buying a cream and post shave balm.


I've got the cream, it's very good :thumb:


----------



## heavyd

Tried the feathers today, and Taylor's of bond cream also. Impressed with both! No nics or cuts, no sting from the alum aswell, getting the hang of this now.....


----------



## stevept

the pre and post shave balm has good revews think ill get that one.
What are the astra blades like? good for a begnner?


----------



## millns84

Astra blades are good full stop, not too aggressive for a beginner though.


----------



## muzzer

stevept said:


> the pre and post shave balm has good revews think ill get that one.
> What are the astra blades like? good for a begnner?


My advice is to get a sample pack from Connaught, you get a good selection and you can find what works best for you.


----------



## john90

Missus has bought me a Muhle R89 with Wool Fat soap and have to say, coming from a Boots DE for many years, I am amazed at the quality of the Muhle, beautiful razor and would recommend both the razor and wool fat soap to anyone.


----------



## muzzer

The wool fat soap is immense, but if you really want a nice shave, get some glycerin pre shave soap. One piece of advice though, don't leave it in direct sunlight :lol:


----------



## organisys

Well, first bowl of Taylors soap is nearly used up and I have just ordered some Wool Fat too see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Ross

MWF is really good,best to soak it in warm water for 5 mins before use.


----------



## Brianpilman

If any of you are from the Wrexham area there is a Turkish barbers opened up on town hill across from honkytonks and they offer a cutthroat shave for £8 and sell arko sticks for a pound. It's called muzzys barbers. I'm in no way affiliated with them but they do do a good job


----------



## john90

Ross said:


> MWF is really good,best to soak it in warm water for 5 mins before use.


Why is that? Each time or just first time? Not found any need to do that, just wet the brush with warm water and it instantly lathered up brilliantly. 
Am really impressed with the soap and muhle


----------



## Ross

I find it makes it easier to lather up,I do it with every soap.


----------



## Davemm

like Ross, i find it better if i leave it in the warm water in the sink while i shower.


----------



## john90

Really found no need to.


----------



## Brianpilman

Well just received a cjb kamisori style razor (feather no fold clone from Korea) and what an experience the first shave was a nick a few weeps and not the best of shaves but hey go its the start of another learning curve


----------



## muzzer

Brianpilman said:


> Well just received a cjb kamisori style razor (feather no fold clone from Korea) and what an experience the first shave was a nick a few weeps and not the best of shaves but hey go its the start of another learning curve


It takes a little bit of time to get used to shaving with a DE but it will get better and more expensive, as you start buying soaps to see what they will add to the experience :lol:


----------



## Brianpilman

Your preaching to the already converted here. 12 months in of de shaving and I have far too much stuff in the cupboard already. If anyone is planning on heading to Barcelona in the near future I can highly recommend Myrsol aftershaves really nice products from a family run business. 

Had a second shave with the cjb much better experience all round still a couple of weepers but its a learning curve


----------



## PaulN

I was looking at my fine collection of re-plated vintage razors the other morning thinking i need to display these. 

I remember the crazy few weeks of ebay bidding which got me my now shinny inventory. Man crazy early morning bidding lol 

I only use my Merkur 34C for week days and Edwin Jagger Chatsworth for weekends currently.


----------



## Phil3822

Following on from this thread last week I purchased a DE razor, some quality cream, badger brush, pre shave stuff and some other bits. I also got a range of blades. I first used the blade that came with Merkur which was nice. Got 3 days worth of shave with multiple passes on this blade. I then tried this evening a derby and it was horrid. Felt blunt and not sure why? I decided to try a feathers and found this amazing, sharp and smooth. Got a sore face from changing to DE following years of electric only.


----------



## Guest

john90 said:


> Really found no need to.


Me too. I find MWF soap lathers just as well without soaking beforehand. It just needs a slightly wetter brush.

The only advantage I have found is that the lather stays warmer for longer on your face, if you do soak it. Even then it only needs a minute or two for the water to warm the soap up.

Probably my favourite soap so far.


----------



## Guest

Phil3822 said:


> Following on from this thread last week I purchased a DE razor, some quality cream, badger brush, pre shave stuff and some other bits. I also got a range of blades. I first used the blade that came with Merkur which was nice. Got 3 days worth of shave with multiple passes on this blade. I then tried this evening a derby and it was horrid. Felt blunt and not sure why? I decided to try a feathers and found this amazing, sharp and smooth. Got a sore face from changing to DE following years of electric only.


I find derby's blunt too - quite horrible blades imho. Feather's are all I use now - excellent blade once you've gone up the learning curve.


----------



## Phil3822

One problem I am finding is when I first shave each day is it really hurting, this pulling and scraping the hairs. I have sensitive ish skin and thick growth. I have always had this problem, its like the blade is struggling to cut and therefore pulling my face. My kit is top stuff but not sure about my technique although have been following guides and on here.


----------



## -Simon-

Phil3822 said:


> One problem I am finding is when I first shave each day is it really hurting, this pulling and scraping the hairs. I have sensitive ish skin and thick growth. I have always had this problem, its like the blade is struggling to cut and therefore pulling my face. My kit is top stuff but not sure about my technique although have been following guides and on here.


From my experience you do need to give your face time to get used to DE shaving...however are you prepping adequately? Do you shave after a hot shower? Also check your blade angle, and pressure applied....remember approx 30' and only the pressure from the weight of the razor....one other thing try reducing the number of passes a little....

I shave Mon to Fri and give the face a rest at the weekend...

Hope that helps:thumb:


----------



## Phil3822

Thanks for that, maybe my angle is wrong because when I use no weight other than the weight of the DE it seems to cut poorly in particular around the sides of my chin under my mouth. Those are the tough pulling sore bits to. I have looked at youtube thought and all looks ok. I only shave after a shower. I dry my face, apply a pre shave then lather up. Face feels a bit dry when shaving though so maybe not lubricated enough.


----------



## -Simon-

Phil3822 said:


> Thanks for that, maybe my angle is wrong because when I use no weight other than the weight of the DE it seems to cut poorly in particular around the sides of my chin under my mouth. Those are the tough pulling sore bits to. I have looked at youtube thought and all looks ok. I only shave after a shower. I dry my face, apply a pre shave then lather up. Face feels a bit dry when shaving though so maybe not lubricated enough.


Couple of further thoughts....

Make sure there is plenty of lather, if too thick it can drag....also don't be tempted to shave an area where the lather has already been removed through a pass...this will definitely lead to discomfort....


----------



## muzzer

Phil3822 said:


> Thanks for that, maybe my angle is wrong because when I use no weight other than the weight of the DE it seems to cut poorly in particular around the sides of my chin under my mouth. Those are the tough pulling sore bits to. I have looked at youtube thought and all looks ok. I only shave after a shower. I dry my face, apply a pre shave then lather up. Face feels a bit dry when shaving though so maybe not lubricated enough.


Silly question, have you mapped your beard growth direction? Your hair doesnt grow one way and if you are shaving against the direction it grows in, it will sting something rotten.


----------



## organisys

organisys said:


> Well, first bowl of Taylors soap is nearly used up and I have just ordered some Wool Fat too see what all the fuss is about.


First shave with the MWF yesterday and although it takes a bit more effort to lather than the likes of Taylor's, it did provide a very comfortable, smooth shave, great lubrication!


----------



## The Cueball

muzzer42 said:


> Silly question, have you mapped your beard growth direction? Your hair doesnt grow one way and if you are shaving against the direction it grows in, it will sting something rotten.


+1

:thumb:


----------



## muzzer

The Cueball said:


> +1
> 
> :thumb:


*bows*


----------



## The Cueball

easy tiger.... :lol:


----------



## RisingPower

Is there anything as luxurious as penhaligons blenheim bouquet shaving cream? I know acqua di parma is supposed to be?


----------



## muzzer

The Cueball said:


> easy tiger.... :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Ross

I am back on the Mitchell's wool fat soap and it really is superb,my adjustable Gillette with a bleue extra blade makes for a really good shave.


----------



## -Simon-

Ok thinking of trying a straight after a year with DE ready for something a little different.....

Think of a Dovo 5/8 full hollow ground....any tales of transferring to straight razors....experiences?


----------



## Ross

Heard its not too bad. just takes getting over the fear of slicing your throat open lol


----------



## -Simon-

Ross said:


> Heard its not too bad. just takes getting over the fear of slicing your throat open lol


Hmm always wanted to try....but I hear what you're saying :lol:


----------



## Ross

I might try it am at the stage where a 39c feels mild.


----------



## Matt.

Anyone fancy swapping some Feather Hi Stainless for Gillette Yellows 7 o'clock?


----------



## -Simon-

I'm thinking of http://www.straightrazordesigns.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=884

Supposed to be a good beginners blade and not to much money :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Looks alright don't know if I could be bothered with that stropping lark.


----------



## -Simon-

Picked up a tube of Ingrams Menthol Shaving Cream with the normal Palmolive option and at less than £2 a tube I am pleasantly surprised....no issue getting a lather with the silver tip and a pleasant tingle from the menthol....a great budget cream IMHO :thumb:

http://www.superdrug.com/ingram-quality-lather-shave-100ml/invt/42275


----------



## Ross

Finding the Persona medical prep blades really good,like a Feather one but much smoother.


----------



## Brianpilman

Ross said:


> Finding the Persona medical prep blades really good,like a Feather one but much smoother.


I'm enjoying permasharps or rapira a Swedish supersteels at the moment


----------



## Mixman

Not sure if it's of use but I've just seen this, 100 Astra Platinum double edge razor blades, £8

100 ASTRA Superior Platinum Double Edge Safety Razor Blades. Manufactured by P&G Gillette. Select Quantity via Dropdown menu below!: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Beauty


----------



## -Simon-

Mixman said:


> Not sure if it's of use but I've just seen this, 100 Astra Platinum double edge razor blades, £8
> 
> 100 ASTRA Superior Platinum Double Edge Safety Razor Blades. Manufactured by P&G Gillette. Select Quantity via Dropdown menu below!: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Beauty


Great value blades my favourite:thumb:


----------



## profoundoblu

These are the blades I use, sharp enough and nice and smooth! Feathers are just too harsh for my skin!


----------



## heavyd

I'm considering getting a new shaving brush. Has anyone got any recommendations? was looking at getting a silvertip, but read that they are too soft, and the best badger hair brushes are better?


----------



## RisingPower

heavyd said:


> I'm considering getting a new shaving brush. Has anyone got any recommendations? was looking at getting a silvertip, but read that they are too soft, and the best badger hair brushes are better?


I still love my rod neep.

Then again, I haven't tried any simpsons brushes or the Thater brushes, not sure I feel the need to.


----------



## Denzle

http://newforestbrushes.blogspot.com/
Take a look at this site, I have a few New Forest brushes and can highly recommend them for price and quality. In my opinion nothing beats a good silvertip, but horses for courses. Hope this is of some help. Denz


----------



## Brianpilman

+1 on the new forest brushes Peter is a great person to deal with and a great product to boot


----------



## heavyd

Thanks for the recommendation, I'll get one of those then


----------



## MrPARR

*Phew* Have just purchased a few things to take my first steps into DE shaving. Think it will take me years to learn with the rate I shave, normally once per week and I still only have a little stubble on the weekend.

Normally just use a 2 blade cheapo in the shower and that lasts me best part of 4 weeks. Now just got to wait for it to come. :-D


----------



## MrPARR

It arrived!










How very exciting!









A lot less intimidating as I imagined.

First blade in and ready to go. Now just got to build myself up to it.


----------



## -Simon-

MrPARR said:


> It arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How very exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot less intimidating as I imagined.
> 
> First blade in and ready to go. Now just got to build myself up to it.


Lovely!


----------



## MrPARR

Phew! Done and dusted. Not as bad as I thought, the foam was nice, and the brush fun. Think in total took around 10 mins, face is feeling a little hot but think its because I skipped all that warm face and cool it off.

Started with this:









10 mins later ended up with:








Got a little bit of red, and definitely felt that stroke as it felt very unnatural. No blood though, which I was chuffed with. Can tell when you have the right angle as it makes a really satisfying feeling as it glides through the hairs.

Main areas that worried me are Adam's apple and top lip as iv managed to cut myself with a normal shaver so hate to think what this thing would do.

Definitely worth it so far, have to keep it up until I get my confident not slicing my jugular.


----------



## -Simon-

Looks respectable....give yourself some time though....best to shave after a shower....

You need one pass with the grain, one to two across, and if you are brave one against for a baby smooth result. Stretch the skin to raise the stubble too....:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower

-Simon- said:


> Looks respectable....give yourself some time though....best to save after a shower....
> 
> You need one pass with the grain, one to two across, and if you are brave one against for a baby smooth result. Stretch the skin to raise the stubble too....:thumb:


I've found stretching the skin other than just moving my face leads to more burn, that and crap blades 

Then again I do two passes against the grain.

You got any fitjar simon?


----------



## -Simon-

RisingPower said:


> I've found stretching the skin other than just moving my face leads to more burn, that and crap blades
> 
> Then again I do two passes against the grain.
> 
> You got any fitjar simon?


Helps to move skin away from a prominent Adam's apple :thumb:

Fit jar?


----------



## RisingPower

-Simon- said:


> Helps to move skin away from a prominent Adam's apple :thumb:
> 
> Fit jar?


Norwegian shaving cream

https://fitjarsoap.no/products/shaving-before-during-and-after/140/shaving-cream-175-ml


----------



## -Simon-

RisingPower said:


> Norwegian shaving cream
> 
> https://fitjarsoap.no/products/shaving-before-during-and-after/140/shaving-cream-175-ml


Wow looks good but no not seen it before!


----------



## LeadFarmer

-Simon- said:


> best to shave after a shower....


True, but my mirror is always too steamed up after a shower. We are having a new bathroom fitted and guess what, ive bought a heated steam free wall mirror especially for shaving:thumb:

Who said DE shaving is cheaper than disposable???


----------



## -Simon-

LeadFarmer said:


> True, but my mirror is always too steamed up after a shower. We are having a new bathroom fitted and guess what, ive bought a heated steam free wall mirror especially for shaving:thumb:
> 
> Who said DE shaving is cheaper than disposable???


I'm having a new ensuite fitted and gone for a fancy mirror too:thumb:

Initial set up on De more but at £8 for 100 blades you'll soon break even and start to save


----------



## steve204me

Good blade, soap, brush, preparation, technique, = a good shave. :thumb:



A good,(vintage) straight razor can be found for the price of a cartridge refill.

It will last a lifetime, if looked after properly, and give close, burn free shaves.

Honestly. 

Steve.


----------



## LeadFarmer

LeadFarmer said:


> True, but my mirror is always too steamed up after a shower. We are having a new bathroom fitted and guess what, ive bought a heated steam free wall mirror especially for shaving:thumb:
> 
> Who said DE shaving is cheaper than disposable???





-Simon- said:


> I'm having a new ensuite fitted and gone for a fancy mirror too:thumb:
> 
> Initial set up on De more but at £8 for 100 blades you'll soon break even and start to save


Your right. But starting this DE shaving is what made me want a heated mirror, which has lead to us getting a new bathroom suite. So ive got to save about £3500 to break even


----------



## -Simon-

LeadFarmer said:


> Your right. But starting this DE shaving is what made me want a heated mirror, which has lead to us getting a new bathroom suite. So ive got to save about £3500 to break even


Ooops that may take some time :lol:


----------



## -Simon-

steve204me said:


> Good blade, soap, brush, preparation, technique, = a good shave. :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> A good,(vintage) straight razor can be found for the price of a cartridge refill.
> 
> It will last a lifetime, if looked after properly, and give close, burn free shaves.
> 
> Honestly.
> 
> Steve.


Hi Steve,

Love the set up in particular the straight...really keen to give one ago 

How long have you used it, how was the journey?

Cheers

Simon


----------



## Ross

I think am to blame for all your empty wallets lol


----------



## Mad Ad

Decided to have a go myself with the DE razor wanting a better shave and the cost of the cartridge razors are just getting silly.

A little research and the help of reading this thread I made my order:

Merkur 34c HD
Taylor of Old Bond St Shaving Cream (Sandalwood)
Taylor of Old Bond St pure Badger brush
blades got a couple to try out feathers/Gillette yellows and some sharks


----------



## -Simon-

Mad Ad said:


> Decided to have a go myself with the DE razor wanting a better shave and the cost of the cartridge razors are just getting silly.
> 
> A little research and the help of reading this thread I made my order:
> 
> Merkur 34c HD
> Taylor of Old Bond St Shaving Cream (Sandalwood)
> Taylor of Old Bond St pure Badger brush
> blades got a couple to try out feathers/Gillette yellows and some sharks


All good...just save yourself some time and order some Astra blades :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Nah Personna medical prep blades are better.


----------



## -Simon-

Ross said:


> Nah Personna medical prep blades are better.


Back to the sample pack advice :lol:

I hated the Personna's personally but I've got tough beard


----------



## Ross

The medical prep ones are far better than the normal ones,had the best shaves with them and my stubble is like fence wire lol


----------



## muzzer

Ross said:


> The medical prep ones are far better than the normal ones,had the best shaves with them and my stubble is like fence wire lol


That's why i use feathers, if i let my beard grow a bit, i can destroy a blade with one shave. Personna's are ok, astras for me were hopeless - took three blades to get rid of it all, for me feathers are the best but not everyone will like them. I agree with -simon- though, a straight razor could be the way forward.


----------



## -Simon-

muzzer42 said:


> That's why i use feathers, if i let my beard grow a bit, i can destroy a blade with one shave. Personna's are ok, astras for me were hopeless - took three blades to get rid of it all, for me feathers are the best but not everyone will like them. I agree with -simon- though, a straight razor could be the way forward.


Thinking of putting a straight kit on my Christmas list


----------



## Ross

The personna medical prep blades are like feather blades but better


----------



## Mad Ad

Came today, and very pleased with it all.


----------



## MrPARR

Good stuff. I say just get in the bathroom and go at it - don't mess around watching videos and wasting time. Its a razor, common sense dictates the angle, use a mirror and don't take it side ways. 

Getting quite good at mine now but *touch wood* I have never had sensitive skin so I think I get away with a little more than others.


----------



## Adam D

Mad Ad said:


> Came today, and very pleased with it all.


Enjoy using your new kit.

The 34C is one of my top 3 razors


----------



## Ross

Used my slim adjustable Gillette tonight with a med prep blade and it flew through the stubble with ease.


----------



## Brianpilman

If your face feels quite red and hot after using the sandalwood tobs. It may not soley be down to your razor technique. It's a product that I cannot use and I know of quite a few others who seem to have a sensitivity to the fragrance oils in it. I'm fine with all other tobs products though.


----------



## LeadFarmer

I found the handle on my 34c was far too short and uncomfortable, so I bought the longer handled verion called barber pole.


----------



## Mad Ad

As the kit arrived yesterday it was only polite to have a go last night.

2 days growth.

I gave the new Merkur a drip in a Sterilising solutions before using just to make sure it was clean. The brush gave it a good rinse and shampoo wash out before using too.

My Prep was a hot shower to start leaving the brush in a bowl of hot water to soak and also the razor in a cup with hot water in too. Without drying my face and keeping it wet with hot water emptied the bowl with the brush in and dabbed the brush into the creme and mixed it in the warm bowl, worked the lather over my neck and face working it in and covering the area, Then begin to shave working only with the grain short downward strokes no pressure on the razor and trying to keep the angle right, flipping the razor every few strokes and then rinsing it out in hot water. After the shave a rinse down, no cuts or nicks very pleased, I did a cold water rinse and pat dry, after a few hours I applied my aftershave balm I like to leave it a few hours just to let the skin settle.

Any tips comments please let me know.

Conclusion I loved it for the first DE shave and looking forward to the next one! spending abit more extra time makes a big difference.


----------



## muzzer

Mad Ad said:


> As the kit arrived yesterday it was only polite to have a go last night.
> 
> 2 days growth.
> 
> I gave the new Merkur a drip in a Sterilising solutions before using just to make sure it was clean. The brush gave it a good rinse and shampoo wash out before using too.
> 
> My Prep was a hot shower to start leaving the brush in a bowl of hot water to soak and also the razor in a cup with hot water in too. Without drying my face and keeping it wet with hot water emptied the bowl with the brush in and dabbed the brush into the creme and mixed it in the warm bowl, worked the lather over my neck and face working it in and covering the area, Then begin to shave working only with the grain short downward strokes no pressure on the razor and trying to keep the angle right, flipping the razor every few strokes and then rinsing it out in hot water. After the shave a rinse down, no cuts or nicks very pleased, I did a cold water rinse and pat dry, after a few hours I applied my aftershave balm I like to leave it a few hours just to let the skin settle.
> 
> Any tips comments please let me know.
> 
> Conclusion I loved it for the first DE shave and looking forward to the next one! spending abit more extra time makes a big difference.


Get an alum block for after you have shaved, any nicks will be healed and it's an anti-septic so should help any issues like that. 
Other than that, your regime seems spot on :thumb:


----------



## gordonpuk

shaving foam
Razor
job done
don't understand all this palaver


----------



## muzzer

gordonpuk said:


> shaving foam
> Razor
> job done
> don't understand all this palaver


If you use a cartridge razor, say a mach 3, then the razor drags the hair and cuts it so short that it could become an ingrowing hair and lead to irritation. Using a straight razor and soap/cream avoids this and produces a much nicer shave.

If you don't get any irritation then there is no need to change how you shave.


----------



## james_death

Some of us are unable to shave comfortably it kills me if i do it after 3 days of growth.

This thread is a support group if you like what works for different folk.

My most comfortable shave and i say that in the broadest sense as it can still be sore most of the time, just very very very sensitive skin.

Is with oil for lubrication and a straight razor.


----------



## RisingPower

Brianpilman said:


> If your face feels quite red and hot after using the sandalwood tobs. It may not soley be down to your razor technique. It's a product that I cannot use and I know of quite a few others who seem to have a sensitivity to the fragrance oils in it. I'm fine with all other tobs products though.


I do wonder how much of this is down to the amount of water in the lather.

Used to have issues with sandalwood and found truefitt rose better, now it's the other way round and find truefitt doesn't offer the glide tobs do. Apart from coconut tobs, which is rubbish.


----------



## Adam D

gordonpuk said:


> shaving foam
> Razor
> job done
> don't understand all this palaver


99% (or more) of the population don't understand detailing either!


----------



## Mrizzle

Ok so I've browsed this thread for some time and it's rather captured my imagination. I have tried all manner of different cartridge razors in the past and even a few electric razors in an effort to find something that provides a close shave and that doesn't irritate my skin. I find that my neck is the most sensitive and occasionally I seem to foster the odd ingrowing hair which is most unpleasant (even when carefully shaving in the direction of growth).

Now...on Tapatalk this thread runs into 89 pages and I simply don't have the luxury of browsing every page in the detail that I'd like. Essentially it appears that there are a number of different preferences in regards to products, blades, brushes, soaps and DE razors. However, the Merkur 34C seems consistently popular and the yellow feathers seem to regularly be recommended. Now...I have none of the required kit and intend on searching through the thread again regarding the best technique. However, I wondered if any of you could tell me if this starter kit seems like a good place to start? I realise that I'd still need to add blades (I'd probably look for the feathers as mentioned earlier) but does this seem reasonable or do any of you have any better suggestions of where to purchase or what to purchase? Any help or advice on this or anything else you think I should know/consider would be hugely appreciated by me...my face...and my wife's face!!! Thanks so much in anticipation!!!

http://www.gents.co.uk/merkur-34c-starter-kit


----------



## james_death

My starter kit was less than that but a few years back and think it was from teh shaving company.

You have decided on razor so look for best price on that.

The shaving shack seams thought of well and they do samples of products.

You may not get along with soap or your skin may not and the wooden bowl and soap is a chunk of the cost and will last ages.

Truffit and hill do a sample pack of there shaving creams thats a good way to try a selection of fragrances and there shaving cream.

Your blades go to the likes of connought not sure on spelling there but they do blade selection packs so you can try a few different blades to try and see which suit your skin best.


----------



## -Simon-

Mrizzle said:


> Ok so I've browsed this thread for some time and it's rather captured my imagination. I have tried all manner of different cartridge razors in the past and even a few electric razors in an effort to find something that provides a close shave and that doesn't irritate my skin. I find that my neck is the most sensitive and occasionally I seem to foster the odd ingrowing hair which is most unpleasant (even when carefully shaving in the direction of growth).
> 
> Now...on Tapatalk this thread runs into 89 pages and I simply don't have the luxury of browsing every page in the detail that I'd like. Essentially it appears that there are a number of different preferences in regards to products, blades, brushes, soaps and DE razors. However, the Merkur 34C seems consistently popular and the yellow feathers seem to regularly be recommended. Now...I have none of the required kit and intend on searching through the thread again regarding the best technique. However, I wondered if any of you could tell me if this starter kit seems like a good place to start? I realise that I'd still need to add blades (I'd probably look for the feathers as mentioned earlier) but does this seem reasonable or do any of you have any better suggestions of where to purchase or what to purchase? Any help or advice on this or anything else you think I should know/consider would be hugely appreciated by me...my face...and my wife's face!!! Thanks so much in anticipation!!!
> 
> http://www.gents.co.uk/merkur-34c-starter-kit


Nothing wrong with that


----------



## RisingPower

Mrizzle said:


> Ok so I've browsed this thread for some time and it's rather captured my imagination. I have tried all manner of different cartridge razors in the past and even a few electric razors in an effort to find something that provides a close shave and that doesn't irritate my skin. I find that my neck is the most sensitive and occasionally I seem to foster the odd ingrowing hair which is most unpleasant (even when carefully shaving in the direction of growth).
> 
> Now...on Tapatalk this thread runs into 89 pages and I simply don't have the luxury of browsing every page in the detail that I'd like. Essentially it appears that there are a number of different preferences in regards to products, blades, brushes, soaps and DE razors. However, the Merkur 34C seems consistently popular and the yellow feathers seem to regularly be recommended. Now...I have none of the required kit and intend on searching through the thread again regarding the best technique. However, I wondered if any of you could tell me if this starter kit seems like a good place to start? I realise that I'd still need to add blades (I'd probably look for the feathers as mentioned earlier) but does this seem reasonable or do any of you have any better suggestions of where to purchase or what to purchase? Any help or advice on this or anything else you think I should know/consider would be hugely appreciated by me...my face...and my wife's face!!! Thanks so much in anticipation!!!
> 
> http://www.gents.co.uk/merkur-34c-starter-kit


Looks fine, but it'll be a slippery slope until you end up buying different brushes and different creams/soaps 

If it were me though....

http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk/merkur/4132669-merkur-hd-34c-safety-razor-chrome.html

http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk...-old-bond-street-mr-taylor-shaving-cream.html

http://newforestbrushes.blogspot.co.uk/ The super badger 2 band.

http://connaughtshaving.com/samplepack.html The top sample pack.

And maybe a styptic pencil, or alum block, but personally, I rarely, if ever, need to use it.


----------



## Mrizzle

Thank you so much for the replies, advice and suggestions guys!! :thumbup: 

RisingPower, thank you very much for those links. I can tell already that this will be another fine way of diverting my funds! :lol: Those suggestions all look excellent! Does it make much of a difference which shaving bowl you opt for?


----------



## muzzer

Before you start with a DE, look up mantics videos on youtube for technique.


----------



## RisingPower

Mrizzle said:


> Thank you so much for the replies, advice and suggestions guys!! :thumbup:
> 
> RisingPower, thank you very much for those links. I can tell already that this will be another fine way of diverting my funds! :lol: Those suggestions all look excellent! Does it make much of a difference which shaving bowl you opt for?


I use a thin metal mixing bowl, just because, if you have it in hot water and mix the lather for a while, you get warm lather.

Warm lather is quite nice on a cold day 

You could even face lather, which changes the kind of brush you'll end up favouring (hence the super badger, good for bowls and face).

I now prefer a brush I got from rod neep tbh, it's like a whole load of pages back in this thread, but the super isn't bad either.


----------



## Mrizzle

Brilliant stuff. I managed to compose a starter kit with the majority of your suggestions and even found a cheeky wee discount code. Boom!  I'll try the blade selection pack you suggested too!! Ordered a "Nix" styptic pencil from Amazon which I suspect I may rather require...  Thanks so much for everything!


----------



## RisingPower

Mrizzle said:


> Brilliant stuff. I managed to compose a starter kit with the majority of your suggestions and even found a cheeky wee discount code. Boom!  I'll try the blade selection pack you suggested too!! Ordered a "Nix" styptic pencil from Amazon which I suspect I may rather require...  Thanks so much for everything!


You'll probably be surprised.

You think more blade exposed that you're going to gouge yourself and didn't draw any blood whatsoever the first time, mainly because you take it slowly and carefully.


----------



## Mad Ad

muzzer42 said:


> Get an alum block for after you have shaved, any nicks will be healed and it's an anti-septic so should help any issues like that.
> Other than that, your regime seems spot on :thumb:


Thanks for that will pick one up:thumb:


----------



## 11alan111

Mrizzle said:


> Ok so I've browsed this thread for some time and it's rather captured my imagination. I have tried all manner of different cartridge razors in the past and even a few electric razors in an effort to find something that provides a close shave and that doesn't irritate my skin. I find that my neck is the most sensitive and occasionally I seem to foster the odd ingrowing hair which is most unpleasant (even when carefully shaving in the direction of growth).
> 
> Now...on Tapatalk this thread runs into 89 pages and I simply don't have the luxury of browsing every page in the detail that I'd like. Essentially it appears that there are a number of different preferences in regards to products, blades, brushes, soaps and DE razors. However, the Merkur 34C seems consistently popular and the yellow feathers seem to regularly be recommended. Now...I have none of the required kit and intend on searching through the thread again regarding the best technique. However, I wondered if any of you could tell me if this starter kit seems like a good place to start? I realise that I'd still need to add blades (I'd probably look for the feathers as mentioned earlier) but does this seem reasonable or do any of you have any better suggestions of where to purchase or what to purchase? Any help or advice on this or anything else you think I should know/consider would be hugely appreciated by me...my face...and my wife's face!!! Thanks so much in anticipation!!!
> 
> http://www.gents.co.uk/merkur-34c-starter-kit


before you buy take a look at edwin jager i bought one and the finish of the chrome is much better than the merkur and cheaper


----------



## LeadFarmer

Apparently the word for beard in Spanish, Italian and Portuguese is *Barba*, and in French Barbe. Which must be where we get the name Barbers from?


----------



## Matt.

That time again where I need to order more soap. 

I gave gone through two lots of Mitchell's Wool Fat. I fancy trying something different that dies by cost the earth. 

Any ideas?


----------



## john90

Love Mitchell WFS, best product I've tried by far. I won't be experimenting anymore.


----------



## PeteT

Tabac is excellent soap if you can get on with the scent. It's often sold in local independent chemists.


----------



## Brianpilman

Arko is a great soap. Google nannys silly soap she makes a good range of soap. Or there is professor blighty on eBay he does a great selection of soap balm as and cologne


----------



## LeadFarmer

I bought some of Prof Blightys after shave balm for combatting razor burn, and it's brilliant. Calms the skin down almost immediately.


----------



## Matt.

Which scent did you go for?


----------



## Ross

Tabac soap is fantastic.


----------



## Adam D

Brianpilman said:


> Arko is a great soap. Google nannys silly soap she makes a good range of soap. Or there is professor blighty on eBay he does a great selection of soap balm as and cologne


Yes, Nannys Silly Soap is really good stuff.

I like her hard soap (mind you, it isn't really that hard, not like D R Harris hard soap say).

I think we are lucky nowadays as there aren't that many duff soaps out there (as long as you pay a reasonable amount of money).


----------



## Mrizzle

I love this thread! :thumbup: So wonderfully informative...now just awaiting the delivery of my new shaving items. Is it sad that I'm a little excited?! :lol:


----------



## chippy1970

Ordered a merkur 34c with 100 derby blades on Amazon today, around £35.

Haven't ordered any other stuff yet but have a brush and some gel to use up before I order some decent stuff.


----------



## Matt.

Professer Blighty soap is really good. 

Slightly better than Mitchell's maybe. I've only used it once though so far.


----------



## Mad Ad

Been about a week now I have been having DE shaves and every time I use it, it gets better and better, first time tonight I did a three past shave, with across and against the grain, and the feel is far superior to any cartridge shave I have had and not had any nicks or cuts since starting, no rash or irritation. I think a lot more improvement is needed but taking one step at a time.

My collection has also grown to (getting as bad as detailing this is!!!) trying blades creams and different soap also picking up an alum block. Tried some Proraso Pre shave cream tonight, which was quite nice to use.

Most of all enjoying it, and some time to yourself.


----------



## stangalang

Its taken me a couple of months to really get my technique down. Im still learning and still getting better, but now i have figured a few things out it is SO much improved from my initial passes. Im very glad i stuck with it, and looking forward to trying new things


----------



## Ross

Try Somersets shaving oil,I don't shave without it.


----------



## LeadFarmer

LeadFarmer said:


> I bought some of Prof Blightys after shave balm for combatting razor burn, and it's brilliant. Calms the skin down almost immediately.





Matt. said:


> Which scent did you go for?


I went with Grapewood, which is a bit of a traditional smell, hard to describe.

In fact I've just ordered some Professor Blighty shaving soap with Hyperion fragrance, from ebay. Hope its as smooth as the transaction


----------



## LeadFarmer

Ross said:


> Try Somersets shaving oil,I don't shave without it.


Do you apply that before shaving cream, or instead of?


----------



## Ross

After a bath before the soap,really softens the stubble and makes the blade glide better.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Ross said:


> After a bath before the soap,really softens the stubble and makes the blade glide better.


I only ask as some of these oils are intended to replace any shaving soap/foam.


----------



## Ross

Yeah you can use it with out soap/cream if you want to.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Could we change this thread title to 'Consistently buying more stuff'...


----------



## Ross

Thats nothing :lol:


----------



## Mrizzle

:lol: My goodies arrived today and I am planning on having a shower and trying my first ever DE razor shave this evening while I have time and don't need to rush it (I tend to get out of bed as late as I possibly can on a work day :lol: )

I have watched this video several times to try and familiarise myself with the correct techniques!


----------



## LeadFarmer

Ross said:


> Thats nothing :lol:


Thats the stuff I use the most:thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

Heated mirror installed in bathroom today, bought purposely for shaving after a shower. Tested it out this evening, the edges of the mirror without elements does steam up, but central area performs perfectly..


----------



## millns84

LeadFarmer said:


> Heated mirror installed in bathroom today, bought purposely for shaving after a shower. Tested it out this evening, the edges of the mirror without elements does steam up, but central area performs perfectly..


Might sound odd but put some WD40 on the mirror and it won't steam up at all :thumb:


----------



## Mrizzle

So I'm 2 shaves in and, so far, I've quickly realised that this may take me some time to master. My neck is super sensitive and seems to just need to sniff the blade to become irritated and so far have only managed one pass as I couldn't even tolerate the badger brush going across it. My first attempt was with a Feather blade and I nicked my neck all over the place. I'm not prepared to put this solely down to the blade as I think a lot of it is down to shoddy technique. Ordered some Proraso pre/post shave and tried that combined with an Astra SP the second time around. Slightly fewer nicks but still quite painful even 24-36 hours post shave...although the Proraso helped cool it.  I suspect a lot of it is down to not having my angles right with this razor. I have tried to ensure that I am taking my time over my shaving prep and over the shave itself but it's putting me off attempting again a little if I'm honest!


----------



## Ross

Get rid of the feather blades,hugely over rated if you ask me.


----------



## ian68

Hi Rizz. 
Your making me nervous now. 
My Mrs has just ordered me some stuff off shaving shack yesterday. 
I've never suffered fom shaving rash or burning sensation so hopefully i'll be ok.
Just need to get my technique right when it arrives. :thumbup:


----------



## Ross

Shaving oil is the answer lads along with a good face wash


----------



## muzzer

The thing is, if you have been using a cartridge razor then you may have ingrowing hairs which cause the irritation. When i first swapped to a de razor, i thought i had made a big mistake but after perservering i now enjoy an irtitation free shave. Prep is a large chunk of shaving but so is technique, look up mantics vidros on youtube for good tips.

As to blades, i swear by feathers but then i have very wiry hair and they work best for me, if you are unsure about which blade to use, try a sample pack from connaught supplies and see if you can find one for you in there, feathers are not for everyone. Also, i find that i can only get a decent shave with soap, cream doesn't work for me so it could be an idea to try both and see what works for you.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Mrizzle, try the yellow Gillette 7 O'clock blades as I think they will suit you. PM me your address and I'll post you a couple. Also, I always apply either Mr Blighty Post Shave Balm or Gillette Fusion Hydro Soothe straight after a shave, they both really sort your face out after a shave. See my photo a few posts back.


----------



## Vroomfondel

Mrizzle said:


> I have tried to ensure that I am taking my time over my shaving prep and over the shave itself but it's putting me off attempting again a little if I'm honest!


Don't be put off, with some practice and experimentation you will eventually find what works best for you.

If you haven't already I'd advise getting an Alum block. After you finish your shave do a cold water rinse, wipe the block over your face, leave it a minute or two, another cold water rinse and then finish off in your usual manner. It helps sooth minor irritation but I also find it a useful guide to how smooth my shave was. If it stings like hell when applying it then I know my technique wasn't as good as it could be.


----------



## 11alan111

just been looking at gillette 7 oclock blades and there seems to be 2 types yellow or green what is the difference


----------



## LeadFarmer

11alan111 said:


> just been looking at gillette 7 oclock blades and there seems to be 2 types yellow or green what is the difference


I dunno. But I use the yellows.


----------



## Matt.

Mrizzle said:


> So I'm 2 shaves in and, so far, I've quickly realised that this may take me some time to master. My neck is super sensitive and seems to just need to sniff the blade to become irritated and so far have only managed one pass as I couldn't even tolerate the badger brush going across it. My first attempt was with a Feather blade and I nicked my neck all over the place. I'm not prepared to put this solely down to the blade as I think a lot of it is down to shoddy technique. Ordered some Proraso pre/post shave and tried that combined with an Astra SP the second time around. Slightly fewer nicks but still quite painful even 24-36 hours post shave...although the Proraso helped cool it.  I suspect a lot of it is down to not having my angles right with this razor. I have tried to ensure that I am taking my time over my shaving prep and over the shave itself but it's putting me off attempting again a little if I'm honest!


Fancy swapping a few yellows for your Feathers?



Ross said:


> Get rid of the feather blades,hugely over rated if you ask me.


What do you find best then Ross?


----------



## Adam D

Mrizzle said:


> So I'm 2 shaves in and, so far, I've quickly realised that this may take me some time to master. My neck is super sensitive and seems to just need to sniff the blade to become irritated and so far have only managed one pass as I couldn't even tolerate the badger brush going across it. My first attempt was with a Feather blade and I nicked my neck all over the place. I'm not prepared to put this solely down to the blade as I think a lot of it is down to shoddy technique. Ordered some Proraso pre/post shave and tried that combined with an Astra SP the second time around. Slightly fewer nicks but still quite painful even 24-36 hours post shave...although the Proraso helped cool it.  I suspect a lot of it is down to not having my angles right with this razor. I have tried to ensure that I am taking my time over my shaving prep and over the shave itself but it's putting me off attempting again a little if I'm honest!


Be wary of applying too much pressure, which I guess is part of technique.

Muscle memory plays a part as well. I find when I switch between my different razors it can take a couple of shaves to get it nailed.

Good to hear that you are going to keep going with it though!


----------



## millns84

Has anyone used the Astra Superior Stainless blades? How do they compare with the Astra Platinums?

I only ask as you can get 100 for £7.90.


----------



## Brianpilman

millns84 said:


> Has anyone used the Astra Superior Stainless blades? How do they compare with the Astra Platinums?
> 
> I only ask as you can get 100 for £7.90.


I prefer the green astra blades to the blue. A bit smoother and I can get two more shaves out of them


----------



## RisingPower

Mrizzle said:


> So I'm 2 shaves in and, so far, I've quickly realised that this may take me some time to master. My neck is super sensitive and seems to just need to sniff the blade to become irritated and so far have only managed one pass as I couldn't even tolerate the badger brush going across it. My first attempt was with a Feather blade and I nicked my neck all over the place. I'm not prepared to put this solely down to the blade as I think a lot of it is down to shoddy technique. Ordered some Proraso pre/post shave and tried that combined with an Astra SP the second time around. Slightly fewer nicks but still quite painful even 24-36 hours post shave...although the Proraso helped cool it.  I suspect a lot of it is down to not having my angles right with this razor. I have tried to ensure that I am taking my time over my shaving prep and over the shave itself but it's putting me off attempting again a little if I'm honest!


Feathers are awesome, if you're very careful with them imho, not forgiving at all though. Imho derbys/astras are good starting blades.

So, one thing i'd recommend is watching techniques on youtube and being very gentle, also, it may be you're sensitive to the cream you're using.

What brush did you get in the end? Imho i'd recommend using a bowl to lather, 7 o clocks I found more aggressive than the astras.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Just had my first shave with some of Professor Blightys' shaving soap, which I like. He sells his products mostly via shaving forums, but I got this one from ebay.


----------



## Matt.

I've been using the same soap just a different fragrance for the last week. I actually prefer it over Mitchell's Wool Fat Soap. 

I wish Ross would try it seen as he has used a lot of soaps. Just to see his view about it?


----------



## Ross

From eBay uk?


----------



## Matt.

Yes, I got mine from this seller - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Professor...611812262?pt=Shaving&var=&hash=item905ec86742


----------



## Ross

Ok I guess I can force myself to buy one lol


----------



## LeadFarmer

Prof Blighty is very well regarded on shaving forums. Ive been using his post shave balm for over a year now and it really is great, cools the skin down nicely after a shave. Its a shame he only sells a few of his items on ebay. I got in touch with him personally via one of the shaving forums and made my purchase.


----------



## Ross

I'll try it soon


----------



## Matt.

When you said you'd used his Post Shave Balm, I thought I'd try that too. So ordered off eBay, but it turns out I ordered Aftershave Lotion (Aftershave).

Any idea where I can get the Balm?


----------



## LeadFarmer

Matt, just realised its actually called Aftershave Balsam, heres mine...










I bought it direct from Prof Blighty, Ill dig out his details and send them to you.


----------



## Ross

Ordered the pear Blightys soap so I will let you know how I get on.


----------



## stealthwolf

Vroomfondel said:


> If it stings like hell when applying it then I know my technique wasn't as good as it could be.


That's precisely how I judge my shave. I currently use both Feathers and Gillette Sharp Edge but both are far more aggressive than the likes of Derby or Astra which are more forgiving for the newcomer. I'd recommend sticking to one blade whilst new DE users hone their technique and then experiment with other blades to find the best one. Each time, you need to get used to the blade.


----------



## Ross

Used my Blightys tonight and thought it was a pretty decent soap,the pear one smells really nice but am not blown away with it just yet but I am going to give it afew more trys before making my mind up.


----------



## james_death

Well the fact even after 3 or 4 days i have issues even with my Century old Straight Razor from time to time.

I have always been taken with the Blue Beards Revenge especially the Decelerine that is said to reduce hair growth all the better.

So i know it will take some time to see if the Decelerine reduces hair growth.

However im going to do it detailing world style and only use tehre products on one side for the facial 50/50...:lol:

Started thinking about reviews of the soaps and creams i have....


----------



## Ross

I didn't notice much difference with the Blue beards revenge and that was using a 150ml pot from start to finish


----------



## james_death

Ross said:


> I didn't notice much difference with the Blue beards revenge and that was using a 150ml pot from start to finish


Well doing one half and using the balm also which contains the specially ingredient also ill see how it goes and report back...


----------



## Ross

I used both noticed a little different but not major.


----------



## james_death

Ross said:


> I used both noticed a little different but not major.


Thanks for that really appreciated, anything that helps mind ill have a stab at..:thumb:


----------



## Matt.

How you finding it now Ross?


----------



## millns84

So I'm starting to think that the 7 O'clock blades might be a little too aggressive in my razor, I've been trying for a few months now and whilst they're smooth and give me a good shave, I'm fed up of irritation and all the little nicks. I previously got on with Dorco blades, but they don't really compare with the Gillette blades but gave me no irritation or cuts unless I was careless.

Any recommendations for decent alternatives? The razor I use is a Bluebeard's Revenge Scimitar.


----------



## RisingPower

millns84 said:


> So I'm starting to think that the 7 O'clock blades might be a little too aggressive in my razor, I've been trying for a few months now and whilst they're smooth and give me a good shave, I'm fed up of irritation and all the little nicks. I previously got on with Dorco blades, but they don't really compare with the Gillette blades but gave me no irritation of cuts unless I was careless.
> 
> Any recommendations for decent alternatives? The razor I use is a Bluebeard's Revenge Scimitar.


Perma sharps? Astras?


----------



## LeadFarmer

millns84 said:


> So I'm starting to think that the 7 O'clock blades might be a little too aggressive in my razor, I've been trying for a few months now and whilst they're smooth and give me a good shave, I'm fed up of irritation and all the little nicks. I previously got on with Dorco blades, but they don't really compare with the Gillette blades but gave me no irritation of cuts unless I was careless.
> 
> Any recommendations for decent alternatives? The razor I use is a Bluebeard's Revenge Scimitar.


I would look at trying some different after shave balms. If I didn't use my aftershave balms then I would get some shaving rash, but the balms prevent it.


----------



## RisingPower

LeadFarmer said:


> I would look at trying some different after shave balms. If I didn't use my aftershave balms then I would get some shaving rash, but the balms prevent it.


I personally don't find a need for aftershave balms with a decent cream and blade.

Didn't get on too well with the 7 o clocks at all, just feel rough.

Got to try polsilvers though next...


----------



## james_death

Not a fan of the 7's either.

The blue beards deluxe kit turned up friday will be having a bash with this with my Vintage straight Razor.


----------



## heavyd

millns84 said:


> So I'm starting to think that the 7 O'clock blades might be a little too aggressive in my razor, I've been trying for a few months now and whilst they're smooth and give me a good shave, I'm fed up of irritation and all the little nicks. I previously got on with Dorco blades, but they don't really compare with the Gillette blades but gave me no irritation of cuts unless I was careless.
> 
> Any recommendations for decent alternatives? The razor I use is a Bluebeard's Revenge Scimitar.


I found the same with the 7 o'clocks. I switched to the polsilver super iridiums and eshave post shave in the tub, problem solved


----------



## Ross

Matt. said:


> How you finding it now Ross?


Pretty good Matt used it a second time down in Orkney and I really liked it more,its like Tabac and Taylors in one :thumb:


----------



## Brianpilman

Blades I recommend if you don't get on with 7 yellows. Gillette super thins, rapira Swedish supersteel (eBay seller unuta77) or green astras


----------



## PaulN

Hi All,

Thinking of moving on to a cut throat and hear good reviews fpr firstly using a Razor or (Shavette) that takes disposable blades before really taking the plunge and having to hone and strop.

Anyone have any experience and recommend a decent site? Ive had a look on www.executive-shaving.co.uk for an idea.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## muzzer

Try connaught supplies or shaving shack,they sell a range of straight razors which take replacement blades so no honing or stropping.


----------



## Brianpilman

If your going shaveette with thought of going to a proper straight then don't there no way similar. I would go for a feather razor or the Jjb kamisori that's a feather clone available on eBay. Much more similar to a proper straight but still takes a throwaway blade albeit not a de blade


----------



## Vroomfondel

millns84 said:


> So I'm starting to think that the 7 O'clock blades might be a little too aggressive in my razor, I've been trying for a few months now and whilst they're smooth and give me a good shave, I'm fed up of irritation and all the little nicks. I previously got on with Dorco blades, but they don't really compare with the Gillette blades but gave me no irritation or cuts unless I was careless.
> 
> Any recommendations for decent alternatives? The razor I use is a Bluebeard's Revenge Scimitar.


My current favourites are Personna Platinum and Crystal.

A sample pack of various brands is always a good choice though to help find what works for you.


----------



## james_death

PaulN said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thinking of moving on to a cut throat and hear good reviews fpr firstly using a Razor or (Shavette) that takes disposable blades before really taking the plunge and having to hone and strop.
> 
> Anyone have any experience and recommend a decent site? Ive had a look on www.executive-shaving.co.uk for an idea.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Paul


The Shavette could put you off for life.

Its taking a surgically sharp blade and removing the safety you get with a DA razor.

They have there place and certainly cheap for a dabble, but i purchased a pack of salon blades for mine and only used 1...:lol:

I had a couple of goes on and off with it but then purchased a proper straight.

The Straight is far far superior, get one shave ready and a strop forget about honing till really needed.

I used to save the shavette just for doing the back of the neck/hair line but even use the straight for that now also.


----------



## PaulN

Brianpilman said:


> If your going shaveette with thought of going to a proper straight then don't there no way similar. I would go for a feather razor or the Jjb kamisori that's a feather clone available on eBay. Much more similar to a proper straight but still takes a throwaway blade albeit not a de blade


Any handy links for these? Maybe pm me an ebay link if poss thanks :thumb:


----------



## PaulN

james_death said:


> The Shavette could put you off for life.
> 
> Its taking a surgically sharp blade and removing the safety you get with a DA razor.
> 
> They have there place and certainly cheap for a dabble, but i purchased a pack of salon blades for mine and only used 1...:lol:
> 
> I had a couple of goes on and off with it but then purchased a proper straight.
> 
> The Straight is far far superior, get one shave ready and a strop forget about honing till really needed.
> 
> I used to save the shavette just for doing the back of the neck/hair line but even use the straight for that now also.


Thanks for this, great feed back....


----------



## Brianpilman

PaulN said:


> Any handy links for these? Maybe pm me an ebay link if poss thanks :thumb:


Cjb kamisori eBay item number. 111220065674
I paid £30 from a uk seller but looks like he is out of stock. They take the feather pro blades. I recommend starting with the guard ones there more expensive but less chance of slicing yourself.
I get around 12-15 shaves from a blade


----------



## Ross

Really liking the Blightys soap,it's a quality one.


----------



## Matt.

Thought you might. Could be the best one?


----------



## Ross

Yeah for the price am very impressed.


----------



## LeadFarmer

PaulN said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thinking of moving on to a cut throat and hear good reviews fpr firstly using a Razor or (Shavette) that takes disposable blades before really taking the plunge and having to hone and strop.
> 
> Anyone have any experience and recommend a decent site? Ive had a look on www.executive-shaving.co.uk for an idea.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Paul


Connaughts sell Feather Artist straights, I've often thought of getting one myself...

http://connaughtshaving.com/feapro.html


----------



## LeadFarmer

Matt. said:


> Thought you might. Could be the best one?


Matt, did you end up swapping your aftershave for his after shave balm?


----------



## Matt.

LeadFarmer said:


> Matt, did you end up swapping your aftershave for his after shave balm?


No as I opened the aftershave.

He's making some more balm and going to let me know.


----------



## Ross

Anybody thinking to try a soap definitely try the Blightys one.


----------



## Junior Bear

Been using yellow 7'oclocks with my merkur futur and Palmolive Classic shave cream


Works fine for me


Just ordered some woolfat soap and feathers to try, also ordered 10packs of personna platinum as these are still my favourite blades


----------



## Matt.

I've used two pots of Woolfat, but much prefer Blightys soap!


----------



## john90

Not tried blightys, but think MWF is amazing and will be reordering once gets low.


----------



## Matt.

Honestly, I would try Blightys instead.

I didn't really like Woolfat.


----------



## Junior Bear

I just bought the refill

I'm sure I could just plonk It in a big mug right?


----------



## john90

Matt. said:


> Honestly, I would try Blightys instead.
> 
> I didn't really like Woolfat.


What didn't you like about MWF and how do you find Blightys better?


----------



## Matt.

Hmm, the smell is nicer, get a bit more lather, just in general it's a nicer soap to use.

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Ross

The later from Blightys is better than MWF.


----------



## LeadFarmer

If anyone is after a balm to use after shaving then I highly recommend Professor Blightys Shaving Balsam. It used to be called Yellow Unction when I first bought it, but its recently had a name change. Its very soothing and quickly clams the skin down to avoid any shaving rash. It does have a distinctive traditional smell (Grapewood) to it.


----------



## Junior Bear

Tried my wool fat soap and feather blades today

Didn't get on with the wool fat! Couldn't get a thick enough lather and after the first pass I felt dry and the shave didn't glide like all the others have for me

I immediately switched back to the Palmolive Classic cream and it was as slick as I'm used to. O well!


As for the feathers....

I turned my merkur futur down to setting 2 as I didn't wanna risk it just yet

You really do feel your using a quality blade, not a single snag, pull or cut!

All the other blades I've used you can hear them cutting the hairs, whereas feathers just roll over the skin and its mega silent. Shows how sharp they are!

Very satisfied. Closest shave I've ever had, no need to put the setting up that's for sure.


I do feel like I'm suffering from razor burn now though. But that could of been from the first pass with the woolfat.

So I'll just use my usual Palmolive next time and see how it is


Feathers for the win!


----------



## Ross

MWF needs to soak in warm water for 5 mins helps it lather better


----------



## Junior Bear

Ok I'll give it another go


How long does a bar last using it that way?


----------



## Ross

It will last ages in the bowl.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Do you soak it whilst its in the bowl? I know you can get nice looking wooden bowls with MWF.


----------



## Ross

Yeah I put some hot water in all my soap bowls for 5 mins,drain it off and start lathering with my brush.


----------



## Ross

Really liking Blightys soap,its very good


----------



## Junior Bear

Ok wool fat was better this time round thanks to your tip


However it is still world's apart from palmolive for me

What I'm thinking is once I've finished shaving with palm olive cream. I'll lather my face with wool fat. As I do feel it's great for sensitive skin afterwards!


----------



## RisingPower

Does a slant really work if you have any bumps on your face at all?

I think i've finally put it to bed I just can't get on with a slant.


----------



## Davemm

What I find is the lather isn't as thick but it feels much better while shaving and after


----------



## stangalang

I don't even bother lathering mwf in a bowl. I soak my brush and the soap in hot water whilst i get everything prepared, then coat the tips and lather it on my face. Comes up straight away for me and is really soft and rich


----------



## Ross

Slants don't work for everyone,took me alittle time with my 39c.


----------



## Davemm

Exactly as I do Matt and its easy as you say. Definitely find it better than tabac


----------



## Ross

Tabac is a good soap,some don't like it.


----------



## RisingPower

Ross said:


> Slants don't work for everyone,took me alittle time with my 39c.


I haven't got to grips with it the small number of times i've used it.

Sure, there's a bit less drag, but any bumps, it just catches on, I guess it's great if you don't have any bumps on your face.


----------



## Davemm

It's not bad don't get me wrong and I've used my block but it doesn't have the same feel and the smell is a bit meh 
Will be going back to mwf


----------



## Ross

Do you have thick/heavy stubble?


----------



## LeadFarmer

RisingPower said:


> Does a slant really work if you have any bumps on your face at all?
> 
> I think i've finally put it to bed I just can't get on with a slant.


I use the Murker Slant and absolutely love it. But I don't really find it any more aggressive than the standard Merkur.


----------



## RisingPower

Ross said:


> Do you have thick/heavy stubble?


It's not really heavy, I think. The 34c with feathers has very, very little resistance at all.

I don't think tbh I'd notice the difference between the slant with 7 o clocks and the 34c with feathers.

Just have to be a lot more careful with the slant, which i'm not really


----------



## RisingPower

LeadFarmer said:


> I use the Murker Slant and absolutely love it. But I don't really find it any more aggressive than the standard Merkur.


Are there any bumps on your face at all? It's only over those the slant caught where the 34c didn't.


----------



## PaulN

Went back to the the old school past few weekends, used both the Red Tip and Fat Boy and was shocked at how gentle the shave was vs my EJ Chatsworth or Merkur 34C.

The only slight neg was it just didn't feel quite as close when finished.... Might try a feather in them both next time as it was a 7 O'Clock...


----------



## Ross

I love my Red tip


----------



## LeadFarmer

RisingPower said:


> Are there any bumps on your face at all? It's only over those the slant caught where the 34c didn't.


Not particularly..


----------



## RisingPower

Tried a super iridium today, either it was just bad technique or they don't seem to live up to the hype.


----------



## organisys

^^^ Was the same for me, seemed to drag and catch more than a Feather for me, need to try them again though to check.


----------



## RisingPower

organisys said:


> ^^^ Was the same for me, seemed to drag and catch more than a Feather for me, need to try them again though to check.


I also thought they felt a bit rougher than feathers? I'll give it another go, but otherwise they're gone.

They're the only blades to give me razor burn recently.


----------



## Ross

Try these http://connaughtshaving.com/perslb.html like feathers but much more refined.


----------



## RisingPower

Ross said:


> Try these http://connaughtshaving.com/perslb.html like feathers but much more refined.


Coincidentally, I picked up some lab preps as well as polsilvers, super iridiums and the current polsilver iridiums. I'd put in a lab prep for next time earlier this evening.

Second time with the super iridiums, they still feel blunt and still give razor burn, unlike the permasharps and feathers.


----------



## Ross

I really like the lab ones very sharp and smooth.


----------



## millns84

Has anyone used the Proraso red shaving cream? Just finished mine (green tub) and was looking to replace it so have ordered a red tub to see what it's like. 

Says it's designed for a coarse beard and contains shea butter & sandalwood oil.

Hope it's as good as the green :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower

Ross said:


> I really like the lab ones very sharp and smooth.


Liking them very much :thumb: Maybe not quite as sharp as a feather, but pretty close.


----------



## james_death

Well on advice on Badger and Blade i did a cold water shave and must admit i need to try it some more but can see its merits for my sensitive skin, felt better than a hot water shave far less irritation.


----------



## Demetrios72

Hi guys

I shave once maybe even twice a day as I do shift work consisting of early & late shifts, I have sensitive skin too
I work in a customer facing role so I need to be clean shaven every day

I'm spending a fortune on razor blade cartridges, 

Could somebody recomend me a decent razor , blades , soaps,and after shave lotion

Thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## james_death

Demetri said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I shave once maybe even twice a day as I do shift work consisting of early & late shifts, I have sensitive skin too
> I work in a customer facing role so I need to be clean shaven every day
> 
> I'm spending a fortune on razor blade cartridges,
> 
> Could somebody recomend me a decent razor , blades , soaps,and after shave lotion
> 
> Thanks in advance :thumb:


So much out there, DE (Double Edged) Safety Razor blades very very cheap around 10p to 40p a blade.

I get my most comfortable shave with a traditional Straight Razor (Cutthroat)

They all have a learning Curve.

If you want a dabble the cheapest way is probably supermarket most have a safety razor around £7 and will possibly come with a pack of blades or else a couple of quid for a pack from there.

you can use the accursed shave foam gel in a can to try or buy the supermarket synthetic shaving brush.

Most likely they wont sell the soap for the brush mind.

Or Go to shaving shack and register for there email.

You will be sent a code to get 10% of first order.

But a proper safety Razor Merkur or such like afraid the £5 lord razor is out of stock but they have razors around £20+ mark.

Badger or bore brush the bore is a bit courser until broken in but pure or best badger even better can be had for £25+, i know its adding up but once initial outlay done your set the blades are so so cheap after that.

The Proraso are good and cheap for cream, get the round pop top 150ml i think you can use the inside of the lid to lather up if you dont wish to do on your face. saves buying a dedicated shaving bowl.

The Proraso sensitive i have just got and im loving the very light citrus smell from that and no irritation i have there balm as well.

Pretty much set then.

You can use pre shave oils to add lubrication or even shave just with say extra virgin olive oil.

Im now Starting to try cold water shaving for my sensitive skin and that aids the whiskers to stand tall and not getting the puffy face from the hot water that once shaven and cooled you can get the face pulling taught again and revealing the bristles that you thought you had gotten.

Oh get an alum block and when you spend over £10 you can claim a free gift and you could get your blades as the free gift or a balm sample but im not liking the blue beard revenge balm i would get some blades.

For the office daily shave no need for baby smooth you can go for the single pass to cut down (No Punn) on irritation especially on sensitive skin.

Hope that Helps and welcome to the fold.

Like detailing it can get addictive im starting to collect straight razors :lol:now....:lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

Ok have had a quick look through and keep getting tempted but as of yet not taken the plunge ..... 

So for a beginner what now the best DE razor to buy and blades i know it seems that you need to try a few - already have an allum block and good cream etc 

So what you you recommend


----------



## PaulN

WHIZZER said:


> Ok have had a quick look through and keep getting tempted but as of yet not taken the plunge .....
> 
> So for a beginner what now the best DE razor to buy and blades i know it seems that you need to try a few - already have an allum block and good cream etc
> 
> So what you you recommend


Id recommend making some room for your ever growing razor collection...lol

My advice would be go for a vintage Gillette, no point getting a cheap copy you'll only upgrade within a while.

The reason i say vintage is imo alot of vintage razors are more of a pleasure to shave with and on the whole less aggressive.

Go for a Super speed, nothing too pricey or even a flair tip. Failing that Merkur do great razors maybe a new 33C or 34C.

Enjoy

Paul


----------



## Tricky Red

WHIZZER said:


> Ok have had a quick look through and keep getting tempted but as of yet not taken the plunge .....
> 
> So for a beginner what now the best DE razor to buy and blades i know it seems that you need to try a few - already have an allum block and good cream etc
> 
> So what you you recommend


The Merkur 34C is good - I use the travel version which has a very short handle and it is excellent. This one http://www.gentlemans-shop.com/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=9616909

The thing with DE shaving is to get a good brush and cream too. Massive difference when the stubble is softened.

I bought this brush to start with and still going strong. Stand has self adhesive pad to stick to tiling - saves drilling.http://www.gentlemans-shop.com/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=9615694

I find pre shave oil a waste of time. You'll spend more time cleaning down the sink than appreciating what it is supposed to do.


----------



## LeadFarmer

WHIZZER said:


> Ok have had a quick look through and keep getting tempted but as of yet not taken the plunge .....
> 
> So for a beginner what now the best DE razor to buy and blades i know it seems that you need to try a few - already have an allum block and good cream etc
> 
> So what you you recommend


The Merkur 34C is a popular choice and is the razor I started with, but I soon found it uncomfortable to hold as the handle was too short for my fat hands, so I then bought the Merkur HD 38C Barber Pole which is the same razor but with a longer handle which suits me perfectly.

You can buy sample packs of blades which is a good way of finding the one that suits you best, from doing this I found my favourites are Gillette Yellow 7 O'clocks & Feather


----------



## V3nom

Since there's 191 pages here...does anyone have any input into the best cream/foam/gel to use with an electric shaver?


----------



## LeadFarmer

V3nom said:


> Since there's 191 pages here...does anyone have any input into the best cream/foam/gel to use with an electric shaver?


Aren't they the work of the devil?


----------



## Trip tdi

Top question ^^^ I would be very keen to know as well the best foam shaving gel for a wet shave, plus any treatments to get rid of the 5 0 clock shadow like a cream.
I use Gillette Fusion blades at present, I have no skill to use a cut throat or de razors my skin is very sensitive.


----------



## V3nom

LeadFarmer said:


> Aren't they the work of the devil?


I used to think so too but after years of using the Gilette Fusion Pro-Glide (best shave I've been able to get) my dad decided to get me a Philips electric for Xmas...decided to give it a bash and honestly, it's a great shave!

I've noticed the hair is growing in quicker though so it's obviously not getting as close as the Pro-glide but it is very good!


----------



## Tricky Red

I know that they say that electrics are convenient, but I can wet shave in no more than 2 mins if I need to. :doublesho


----------



## Tricky Red

V3nom said:


> Since there's 191 pages here...does anyone have any input into the best cream/foam/gel to use with an electric shaver?


Best thing I did was change the number of posts per page to 40. Much fewer pages!!!


----------



## RisingPower

PaulN said:


> Id recommend making some room for your ever growing razor collection...lol
> 
> My advice would be go for a vintage Gillette, no point getting a cheap copy you'll only upgrade within a while.
> 
> The reason i say vintage is imo alot of vintage razors are more of a pleasure to shave with and on the whole less aggressive.
> 
> Go for a Super speed, nothing too pricey or even a flair tip. Failing that Merkur do great razors maybe a new 33C or 34C.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Paul


I've been considering a red tip for some time too, how much would you expect to pay for a red tip in pretty much perfect condition?


----------



## millns84

WHIZZER said:


> Ok have had a quick look through and keep getting tempted but as of yet not taken the plunge .....
> 
> So for a beginner what now the best DE razor to buy and blades i know it seems that you need to try a few - already have an allum block and good cream etc
> 
> So what you you recommend


TBH I just got a kit off ebay. It was a Weishi razor that came with a small selection of blades, a brush and some proraso shaving cream. It was £16 or something like that and was a good introduction to DE shaving.

If you don't like it, then you've spent next to nothing...


----------



## LeadFarmer

V3nom said:


> I used to think so too but after years of using the Gilette Fusion Pro-Glide (best shave I've been able to get) my dad decided to get me a Philips electric for Xmas...decided to give it a bash and honestly, it's a great shave!
> 
> I've noticed the hair is growing in quicker though so it's obviously not getting as close as the Pro-glide but it is very good!


I used to use a Philips electric shaver for about the first 12 years of my shaving life, I used to find them much more convenient, especially if I got up late for work as I would sometimes shave whilst driving (yes, I know thats wrong!! ) but i'd do it without looking in the mirror, then when parked at work id use the mirror to finish off (still wrong, I know!)

When it broke I bought another top of the range Philips shaver and it was awful. I then bought a top of the range Braun, which was also awful. I bought another Philips and that again was awful, so I assumed they were all rubbish.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Tricky Red said:


> Best thing I did was change the number of posts per page to 40. Much fewer pages!!!


Ive just tried that, but I didn't like it. I guess I fear change


----------



## Grant.

I don't bother shaving no more :lol:

When I do decide that growing a beard is not what I want to do, I use a single bladed safety razor. Much much better shave, and the blades are a tenth of the price of fusion etc.


----------



## Trip tdi

Trip tdi said:


> Top question ^^^ I would be very keen to know as well the best foam shaving gel for a wet shave, plus any treatments to get rid of the 5 0 clock shadow like a cream.
> I use Gillette Fusion blades at present, I have no skill to use a cut throat or de razors my skin is very sensitive.


Is there any cream on the market that anyone recommends for a 5 0 clock shadow remedy, plus are the DE Razors safe to use on sensitive skin


----------



## RisingPower

Trip tdi said:


> Is there any cream on the market that anyone recommends for a 5 0 clock shadow remedy, plus are the DE Razors safe to use on sensitive skin


You don't get a 5 o clock shadow with a de, takes much longer to grow back than using a fusion/whatever.

Des are far better on sensitive skin, depending on the blade used.


----------



## Trip tdi

Right ok I am going to look for a kit too buy soon, so will have a good read on this thread for the products to purcshase, thanks :thumb:


----------



## V3nom

LeadFarmer said:


> I used to use a Philips electric shaver for about the first 12 years of my shaving life, I used to find them much more convenient, especially if I got up late for work as I would sometimes shave whilst driving (yes, I know thats wrong!! ) but i'd do it without looking in the mirror, then when parked at work id use the mirror to finish off (still wrong, I know!)
> 
> When it broke I bought another top of the range Philips shaver and it was awful. I then bought a top of the range Braun, which was also awful. I bought another Philips and that again was awful, so I assumed they were all rubbish.


What do you use now??


----------



## LeadFarmer

V3nom said:


> What do you use now??


I wet shave with a DE razor. But I only shave every 2/3 days.


----------



## james_death

*Well im bitten with the straight razor just like the detailing.

Just been pricing up a set of Naniwa Chosera honing stones....:doublesho:wall:*


----------



## ian68

Can anyone recommend a DE blade for sensitive skin please. 
Many thanks in advance


----------



## Ross

Sorry lads I can't help but feel it's my problem your smitten with DE shaving


----------



## V3nom

Jeezo, you guys have got me wanting to spend my money again...just been looking into the Merkur Futur! Just watched a 20 minute video on how to use it lol


----------



## PaulN

RisingPower said:


> I've been considering a red tip for some time too, how much would you expect to pay for a red tip in pretty much perfect condition?


Hi Mate,

Not cheap for a mint one..... There is a chap in the states on ebay that has lots of great condition shavers plus he started to replate.

Failing that buy one and get it re-conditoned

Id say £20-£30 for a poor condition £40-£50 for a Very good condition and £60+ for one already re-plated.

Paul


----------



## [email protected]

V3nom said:


> Jeezo, you guys have got me wanting to spend my money again...just been looking into the Merkur Futur! Just watched a 20 minute video on how to use it lol
> 
> MERKUR FUTUR SAFETY RAZOR SHAVE: The Future of Shaving! Traditional or Classic Style - YouTube


I use merkur futur day in day out for the last 2 or 3 years with a feather blade.

it is consistently good, and i would really recommend this razor and blade combo.

I also shave with a feather artist cutthroat a couple of times a week as a special treat though!


----------



## james_death

Im afraid on the blade front it is personal, each person needs to find what works for them im afraid.

But there cheap enough.

Perhaps the medical blades, i need to try them myself but have so many blades at the minute and the straights but ill get some i think.

Perhaps those that have used them can help i think they say they have a coating on them to aid the comfort, but think if they did it would be a one use or two as a coating on a medical blade would simply be enough for the single use they would be used for in the medical side of things.

As for the Merkur Future not tried i did try the Merkur Vision but i sold that as it was deadly in my hands....:lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

Perhaps we should have a Blade Swap area ;-)


----------



## organisys

The ONLY downside I have to a Futr is that the handle is smooth not patterned or knerled.

Tempted to my mechanic's lathe and knerl the handle.


----------



## Guest

I was put off the Futur due to the reports of the head being rather large. Decided to go for a Merkur Progress instead and have not been disappointed. I do however tend to just leave it on the minimum setting which makes me think a fixed head razor might suit me even better.


----------



## james_death

Stropped up my lovely 100 year old but new straight razor although i need some paste the scrub leather did very well before going onto the latigo side and still the best feeling shave for me.


----------



## nichol4s

WHIZZER said:


> Perhaps we should have a Blade Swap area ;-)


That's a good idea, I have a few different blades and around 500 personna platinum, I really like these I find them to be kind to your face but it's always good to try different types too.


----------



## V3nom

What blades are people preferring? Hopefully get my Merkur Futur through in the next couple of days :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Just ordered an Edwin Jagger DE89. I'll be interested to compare this to both my Merkur Progress and 34C.


----------



## WHIZZER

nichol4s said:


> That's a good idea, I have a few different blades and around 500 personna platinum, I really like these I find them to be kind to your face but it's always good to try different types too.


SO Perhaps we create a sticky in here ? Will need some guidelines and rules - Swaps only ! i.e Swap 4 feathers blades for 4 Gillette Yellows ? It will have to be based on trust and longstanding membership etc ....


----------



## V3nom

WHIZZER said:


> SO Perhaps we create a sticky in here ? Will need some guidelines and rules - Swaps only ! i.e Swap 4 feathers blades for 4 Gillette Yellows ? It will have to be based on trust and longstanding membership etc ....


Sounds good, especially for someone like me how's just getting into it! :thumb:


----------



## suspal

These are the one's I use :thumb:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140-ct-Gill...t=US_Shaving_Hair_Removal&hash=item27c7f76ac7


----------



## PaulN

Ross said:


> Sorry lads I can't help but feel it's my problem your smitten with DE shaving


Id for one like to thank you for your patience way back while i badgered you daily lol


----------



## PaulN

WHIZZER said:


> SO Perhaps we create a sticky in here ? Will need some guidelines and rules - Swaps only ! i.e Swap 4 feathers blades for 4 Gillette Yellows ? It will have to be based on trust and longstanding membership etc ....


I dont think it requires all that... its been going on with some of the decent members for a few years.

This shaving lark is a gentlemans past time afteral..... lol


----------



## Vroomfondel

V3nom said:


> What blades are people preferring? Hopefully get my Merkur Futur through in the next couple of days :thumb:


Your best bet is a sample pack from the likes of Connaught shaving as blade choice is something you'll need to experiment with yourself to find what works best for you.

Don't write any blades off too quickly though as it will take you a while to get your technique right.


----------



## RisingPower

Vroomfondel said:


> Your best bet is a sample pack from the likes of Connaught shaving as blade choice is something you'll need to experiment with yourself to find what works best for you.
> 
> Don't write any blades off too quickly though as it will take you a while to get your technique right.


Some blades are just crap though, like shark I think.


----------



## baptistsan

I don't get on with Derby or Gillete 7 O'clock. Feathers are hit and miss. Personna and Astra are my go to blades. I've a load of blades just sitting in a draw. Think a swap shop is a great idea.


----------



## WHIZZER

thinking mekur 34c then ......


----------



## PaulN

WHIZZER said:


> thinking mekur 34c then ......


IT will be a good choice, thats my daily Razor with Gillete 7 O'clock.

connaughtshaving.com are pretty good for a company.


----------



## Guest

My Edwin Jagger DE89 turned up today. Gave it a quick run out with a feather blade. Notably smoother than using a feather in my 34C. I'll have to compare to my Progress now, but so far I'm very impressed.

Also order 100 7 'o clock's (yellows). They turn up next week, so I'll be interested to compare these blades in the new razor as well.


----------



## V3nom

My new Merkur Futur turned up yesterday and 10 Feather blades today...will give it a bash later


----------



## james_death

WHIZZER said:


> thinking mekur 34c then ......


Im sure it will serve you well sir.

I went for the 38C big hands and all i wanted the extra length ( leave it ) with its barbers pole.


----------



## james_death

*This desire for best shave etc got me looking to the straight razor and managed to get an un used vintage sheffield straight razor.

However that has started another addictive hobby all from one purchase...










I Have purchased a bench grinder and buffing wheels and compounds to clean up vintage razors.

Have my leather on order to make my own paddle strop... Ordered my chromium oxide as maintenance medium.

However i have also purchased a set of Hones...










Then there is the desire to make my own scales.... Man this is addictive and with most addictions it can get expensive....:lol:

The Hones and razors are a purchase for life though...:lol:*


----------



## -Simon-

Really fancy giving a straight a go!


----------



## Ross

Loooks like a good butchers set up :lol:


----------



## james_death

Ross said:


> Loooks like a good butchers set up :lol:


The house knives may get a touch in but the ceramic steel could be enough for them.

There is a Wade and Butchers Blade in there....:lol:

I do so very much want a full on wedge razor affectionately known as a Chopper...:lol:


----------



## james_death

-Simon- said:


> Really fancy giving a straight a go!


You could purchase a vintage blade of flea bay, go for a sheffield steel blade, renowned the world over as the finest carbon steel.

Dont go for the cheap modern stuff they are not proper straights.

There are modern straights but not cheap from such as DOVO there inox are well regarded.

The vintage blades made in germany Solingen are often sheffield steel exported to them.

The modern DOVO are not finished the same as the true vintage blades, the vintage had more time and quality spent on them.


----------



## Drewie

I've always avoided shaving with a razor (de, disposable, cartridge, etc) because I've been spotty and scared of butchering my face up :lol:

But decided it was about time I started to get rid of the half-beard I had and start looking presentable. 
The hair at the bottom of by neck seems to grow in all kinds of directions, so I've just bought some Taylor of old bond street cream, brush and a balm to see if it helps stop me getting a breakout on my neck. 
Figured it was going to be the same as using simonize compared to decent waxes :lol:

Why am I excited to shave?


----------



## james_death

Because if face detailing, removing fallout, tar spots and chasing that silky smooth finish....:lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

The very Nice people at the Shaving Shack sent us a Discount code of 10% 

use DW10 ( will save 10% ) on orders over £35


----------



## james_death

Nice one Whizzer, if you sign up for there e-mail you get the discount and that can be used for any amount again 10%.
But this code you have got as you say can be used anytime on orders over £35 easily done...:lol:

Very nicely done Sir...:thumb:

I used my shave points with them for getting some of my reviews posted for some of the products they sell.

I put about 18 reviews in and got about 6 put up.

So what did you get in the end dude???


----------



## V3nom

I have to say, I've been DE shaving for a few weeks now and it's brilliant! I've never had a closer shave and I actually enjoy it now


----------



## Drewie

Here's to a (hopefully) breakout free shave!

Taylor of Bond Street by callum_drew, on Flickr


----------



## Davemm

The first couple may feel a bit rough so go steady as there is bit of a learning curve but it will pay off. 

oh and dont chase completely smooth straight away trust me


----------



## Ross

A good face wash and shaving oil makes a huge difference


----------



## WHIZZER

james_death said:


> Nice one Whizzer, if you sign up for there e-mail you get the discount and that can be used for any amount again 10%.
> But this code you have got as you say can be used anytime on orders over £35 easily done...:lol:
> 
> Very nicely done Sir...:thumb:
> 
> I used my shave points with them for getting some of my reviews posted for some of the products they sell.
> 
> I put about 18 reviews in and got about 6 put up.
> 
> So what did you get in the end dude???


I havent yet been so busy


----------



## WHIZZER

welcome along to Gingernut Shaving check them here 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=330832


----------



## GNshaving

Thanks Whizzer!

Feel Free to have a look at the site people! Thank You!

www.gingernutsshaving.com


----------



## GNshaving

ian68 said:


> Can anyone recommend a DE blade for sensitive skin please.
> Many thanks in advance


I would recommend astra blades mate,there sharp and smooth. Also it a lot about the prep before shaving what can make your skin sensitive. Always try shaving when you just came out the bath or shower :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

GNshaving said:


> I would recommend astra blades mate,there sharp and smooth. Also it a lot about the prep before shaving what can make your skin sensitive. Always try shaving when you just came out the bath or shower :thumb:


Never could get along with Astra blades, even after a shower my beard is like metal wire strands, the only blades that work for me are Feathers but i realise they are not to everyones taste.


----------



## Marve

GNshaving said:


> Thanks Whizzer!
> 
> Feel Free to have a look at the site people! Thank You!
> 
> www.gingernutsshaving.com


First thing I see on your home page are perfect gifts for Christmas... Can't work out if you are ahead of the game for next year or if you sacked the Christmas temp website guy too soon.


----------



## RisingPower

muzzer42 said:


> Never could get along with Astra blades, even after a shower my beard is like metal wire strands, the only blades that work for me are Feathers but i realise they are not to everyones taste.


Astras are a good starting point though to be fair.

I now prefer the new polsilver super iridiums, even to personna med preps and feathers.


----------



## GNshaving

Marve said:


> First thing I see on your home page are perfect gifts for Christmas... Can't work out if you are ahead of the game for next year or if you sacked the Christmas temp website guy too soon.


We are ahead of the game :thumb: no we are still waiting on the webguy to remove them


----------



## GNshaving

muzzer42 said:


> Never could get along with Astra blades, even after a shower my beard is like metal wire strands, the only blades that work for me are Feathers but i realise they are not to everyones taste.


yes Feathers are one of the best out there,but are not cheap well they are compered to mach3 ect lol


----------



## muzzer

GNshaving said:


> yes Feathers are one of the best out there,but are not cheap well they are compered to mach3 ect lol


Oh god yes, i had a fusion for doing the hair under my nose and when the blade went, i went to see how much new ones were.............!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GNshaving

muzzer42 said:


> Oh god yes, i had a fusion for doing the hair under my nose and when the blade went, i went to see how much new ones were.............!!!!!!!!!!!!


Its crazy Boots on Cornwall for 8 its £21.99 shocking :doublesho


----------



## LeadFarmer

Can anyone recommend a good case for shaving gear? I keep my Merkur in a Merkur leather case, but id like to get a larger one that will also take my brush, something like this...


----------



## GNshaving

Just a Quick one lads if you have not tried Col conk shaving soaps you should!
There awesome and lather more like a cream.









http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product-category/shaving-accessories/shaving-soaps/ :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Got my Truffitt and hill lime shaving cream today,looking forward to trying it tomorrow.


----------



## LeadFarmer

West Indian Limes? Im scraping the bottom of the pot of mine, id be ordering another one if I hadn't already got a few different ones ready to use.


----------



## james_death

I Found and still do as im slow to use it, smells like paint stripper of oil based paint.

Thats in the tub it does improve a bit when spread but im not a fan of this at all.


----------



## Ross

I did order a lime one got the Authentic No. 10 one instead but its pretty good.


----------



## RisingPower

Ross said:


> I did order a lime one got the Authentic No. 10 one instead but its pretty good.


I went off t&h, the creams imho smell a bit artificial apart from the rose which I find a bit dry  Still nothing like penhaligons blenheim bouquet(yet to find anything as good), but for everyday I prefer taylors to t&h 

Finally got a gillette slim and tbh i'm struggling to see the difference between settings, but it's a pretty nice razor.


----------



## Jochen

Came across this threat a few times and now I want to order some stuff to make shaving more of an event than a chore (damn you gingernutsshaving :lol

For the moment I'm still using a Mach 3 razor but I want to try a DE also. I already have an old Gilette safety razor (given by my dad from his dad) so I only need some razor blades for it.

So I'm after some nice shaving soap, brush and pre-shave oil (is this a must?).

I like this brush: http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/taylor-bond-street-pure-badger-hair-shaving-brush/

Can anyone recommend me some nice soap? Some first hand experience is always more valuable than starring at the pictures and reading the discription  I have a pretty dry skin, a medium beard and never had any shaving rash if that may help.
I was looking at this one as I like the bowl (don't have a bowl yet, only a plastic container from my current soap)

Blades: http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/traditional-shaving-razor-blade-sample-pack-20-blades/

Any recommendation on a pre-shave product would be appreciated :thumb:

Thanks in advance 

Here are some pics of the razor my dad gave me:









After some cleaning up with Meg's NXT MEtal Polish (hey, it's still detailing world :lol


----------



## GNshaving

Haha!!!, Lovely razor mate!

Yes mate if you are looking for a nice soap you can't go wrong with the Col Conk range we have! sold loads of the stuff now and had awesome feedback! One customer said it was the best shave he had ever had so they love it!

Oil is not a must,but when you are used to using it its then hard not to,well thats what i find anyways! the bluebeards stuff is AWESOME for the money! £9.99 for 125ml i use it all the time its awesome! 

Also the brush you are looking at is a very nice brush,Pure badger. if you look after the brush it will last you years and years!


----------



## Jochen

GNshaving said:


> Haha!!!, Lovely razor mate!
> 
> Yes mate if you are looking for a nice soap you can't go wrong with the Col Conk range we have! sold loads of the stuff now and had awesome feedback! One customer said it was the best shave he had ever had so they love it!
> 
> Oil is not a must,but when you are used to using it its then hard not to,well thats what i find anyways! the bluebeards stuff is AWESOME for the money! £9.99 for 125ml i use it all the time its awesome!
> 
> Also the brush you are looking at is a very nice brush,Pure badger. if you look after the brush it will last you years and years!


Thanks for your answer! 
I also noticed the bluebeard oil, seems like good value  Will this brush loose any hairs? I don't mind a few in the beginning but my cheap Omega brush looses 3-4 hairs every shave, don't quite like that :wall:


----------



## GNshaving

When new they all tent to loose a few but should stop after 3 or 4 shaves! I have a taylor brush and its been awesome! Really like it! Don't get any come out of mine


----------



## Jochen

Order placed, can't wait to get bleeding :lol:


----------



## GNshaving

:lol:lol Thanks very much for the order!

Will be in the post first thing in the morning mate! 


Thank You :thumb:


----------



## james_death

The Boar brushes seam to loose most i find, some mixed reports on brushes in general some loose the odd bristle but never lost any from the best badger Edwin Jagger however the cheapo boar brush in the bluebeards set i got looses bristles every time.

I have penhaligons Endymion and Blenheim balm but not tried there shaving creams.

As stated oil is not a must but i suffer badly when shaving and tried a few oils amongs other things and the oil makes no difference for me, not even actually getting shaved by Truefitt and hill themselves.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Are badger silver tip brushes considered better quality than super badger?


----------



## GNshaving

*Silvertip badger*
Silvertip badger is the most expensive and rare type of badger hair. The tips on this hair appear white naturally, without bleaching. A "flared" bristle load gives results in the 'silvertip' brush's fluffy appearance and lends the brush its ability to hold a large amount of water. Due to its water retention capacity, a 'silvertip' brush can create well-formed shaving lather quickly and easily.


----------



## james_death

LeadFarmer said:


> Are badger silver tip brushes considered better quality than super badger?


Simple answer Yes, supposedly.

However the Super Badger is regarded as been so so close to the silver tip the Super Badger is the better buy, near as the best but a deal less.

If you have the funds to justify the Silver then go for it, However the Super Badger would be excellent.

Nearly gone for a full silver tip a couple of times and even been offered as a gift, but just could not really justify it.

It will be super badger for my next brush for me i feel.


----------



## RisingPower

LeadFarmer said:


> Are badger silver tip brushes considered better quality than super badger?


I think technically, the difference between silvertip and super depends on the brand/person who makes the brush.

I think there are varying grades of both.

My neep extra silvertip is considerably softer than my new forest super brush, but some sellers offer silvertip, some extra silvertip, some high mountain etc etc.

http://thegoldennib.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=9

It depends on what sort of feel you want from a brush, then there's loft etc which makes a huge difference.


----------



## -Simon-

As above....I use a silver tip from the golden nib that I set myself......great brush, great value!


----------



## LeadFarmer

Thanks, so whats your opinions on synthetic brushes? Are they any where near as good?


----------



## RisingPower

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks, so whats your opinions on synthetic brushes? Are they any where near as good?


I felt one in john lewis once. From that basis, no. About the same as pure badger if not worse.

New forest have great cheap brushes, but rod neep seems a big step up, haven't felt the need to buy a simpsons brush yet.


----------



## RisingPower

-Simon- said:


> As above....I use a silver tip from the golden nib that I set myself......great brush, great value!


Who are you anyway?


----------



## Jochen

Received my stuff yesterday (inluding the Yorkie :argie and had my first shave this morning after a shower.

I first applied the oil (which smells nice) soaped up, put the razor to my face, slowely dragged it down expecting a blood bath, only the be amazed on how smooth it shaved!  Couldn't believe it! These things a sharp :doublesho
It went pretty well from there, got a decent shave and only a few minor cuts 

The hardest part I find is holding the razor at the right angle at all time (around the chin and neck). For a first time: very pleased!


----------



## Ross

The angle will come to you in time.


----------



## GNshaving

Jochen said:


> Received my stuff yesterday (inluding the Yorkie :argie and had my first shave this morning after a shower.
> 
> I first applied the oil (which smells nice) soaped up, put the razor to my face, slowely dragged it down expecting a blood bath, only the be amazed on how smooth it shaved!  Couldn't believe it! These things a sharp :doublesho
> It went pretty well from there, got a decent shave and only a few minor cuts
> 
> The hardest part I find is holding the razor at the right angle at all time (around the chin and neck). For a first time: very pleased!


Thanks for the feedback  and enjoy that Yorkie  few shaves and you will soon get used to that angle just take your time the first few shaves.

Thanks very much for the custom and feedback!

Ryan


----------



## LeadFarmer

Ryan, you don't happen to sell any small cases do you, I need one that's small enough to just keep my razor & brush?

Thanks.


----------



## james_death

I keep my Safety Razor in This...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Leather-1...afety-double-edge-Shaving-razor-/190808467345

Then that and a few other bits in a little mesh zip bag that i purchased just for this it is the one that dove mens travel miniatures come in.

Something like this but mine is just mesh no pattern.

eBay item number:321127466401


----------



## GNshaving

I don't have any in stock at the moment mate but I will have a look what my supplier has in stock


----------



## Ross

Gave my feather blades another go in my red tip and thought they wernt half bad at all.


----------



## Vossman

If anyone knows of any, I am looking for the Zyletek Russian made Iridium super extra stainless blades, I know they are obsolete over here now though, my son is to go to Russia in the summer on business (all things being equal) and I am hoping he may find some for me, backup blades are feathers but just not quite as good.
However if anyone has a heads up on any I would appreciate it, not keen on the Polish Iridium ones, similar package but nowhere near as good in my opinion.

Thanks guys.


----------



## GNshaving

I really love feather blades! Also love astra blades for the cash!


----------



## Ross

Sharp but i find them a little too aggressive and unrefined.


----------



## V3nom

Ross said:


> Sharp but i find them a little too aggressive and unrefined.


What do you use mate?


----------



## james_death

V3nom said:


> What do you use mate?


Ross has used A lot, dont think there can be many he has not tried now.

It is however a case of trying different ones as what works for one does not for another, some vary by razor used also.

The Red tip is the most aggressive in the gillette if i remember correctly.

Did they ever do the red and blue (blue been the least aggressive) in the uk as in were they ever manufactured in the uk as all i see are the usa made ones.

Had been looking at a butterfly (TTO) having long sold the Merkur Vision nearly purchased the modern parker but found a vintage uk made flare tip so have purchased that.

Had about my best shave so far with the DE with a feather in the Merkur 38C not using oil but the proraso white line pre and post shave had liked it as a post shave balm but tried as a pre shave and loved it need to try some more to see if its the proraso giving the improved shave as i have used the feathers before but not had as good a shave... oh on this occasion i was also using the white label shaving foam and think i need to try the white label post shave liqiud.


----------



## Brianpilman

james_death said:


> Ross has used A lot, dont think there can be many he has not tried now.
> 
> It is however a case of trying different ones as what works for one does not for another, some vary by razor used also.
> 
> The Red tip is the most aggressive in the gillette if i remember correctly.
> 
> Did they ever do the red and blue (blue been the least aggressive) in the uk as in were they ever manufactured in the uk as all i see are the usa made ones.
> 
> Had been looking at a butterfly (TTO) having long sold the Merkur Vision nearly purchased the modern parker but found a vintage uk made flare tip so have purchased that.
> 
> Had about my best shave so far with the DE with a feather in the Merkur 38C not using oil but the proraso white line pre and post shave had liked it as a post shave balm but tried as a pre shave and loved it need to try some more to see if its the proraso giving the improved shave as i have used the feathers before but not had as good a shave... oh on this occasion i was also using the white label shaving foam and think i need to try the white label post shave liqiud.


Thought the black tips were the most aggressive with the uncoloured ones being between a blue and red. I'm sure I have seen uk made coloured one but nor flare tipped more likely rockets


----------



## james_death

I know the uncoloured as it were is the middle one for aggressive, was not the black tip just during the Korean war a two year run and was not brass bodied due to needing brass for the artillery shells?

They then went to the Black Handled ones late 60's but more of the 70's razor.

*A pull from an informative article...*






Gillette decided to make a more upmarket razor that overcame this. Thus, during World War two, the Super Speed appeared with limited production between 1942 and 1945. In 1946 full scale civilian production started and this original version of the Super Speed was available from 1947 to 1954.

The Super Speed's defining feature was the butterfly doors of the shave head that allowed easy blade insertion, these were operated with a Twist To Open (TTO) mechanism via a knob at the base of the handle.

In 1954 the original Super Speed was replaced by the "Flare Tip" Super Speed which has a flared TTO knob. Then in 1955 Gillette introduced two variations on the basic model. The Blue Tip was lighter with an aluminium handle and it shaved less aggressively (so was favoured by women), it had a blue painted TTO knob. The Red Tip was heavier than the standard Flare Tip and was more aggressive, obviously it had a red painted TTO knob.

It is these three models, the Flare Tip, Blue Tip and Red Tip that feature in the advertisement video above (for $1.29 each!). The Red and Blue tips had a short production life, just 1955 to 1959. This is because in 1958 Gillette introduced the Fat Boy adjustable razor, where the user could dial in the required degree of aggression, this made the two Super Speed variants obsolete.

The standard Flare Tip went on being made till 1966 when it was replaced with the black handled Super Speed, this remained in production till 1986. So the production life of the Super Speed razor was 1942 to 1986, that is 44 years.

The Super Speeds are classic razors, readily available secondhand and all of them still give a good shave today. Many traditional shaving enthusiasts own one or more of these. Gillette certainly got it right when a 65 year old mechanical device can still hold its own today.

And just as the Tech was widely copied, so was the Super Speed. The Weishi is a Chinese made near copy that is constructed all in aluminium, for instance. So the Super Speed lives on.

This is the article link itself...

http://www.bruceonshaving.com/2010/08/03/gillette-super-speed-advertisement/

This also very good info... This does mention the super speed black been from 1951 to 1952 and teh korean war and brass shortage as a result.

http://www.bruceonshaving.com/2010/11/19/the-1940s-gillette-super-speeds-my-birth-razor/


----------



## slimjim

My GingerNuts stuffs arrived over the last couple of weeks. There is some things missing from the photo , my kids nick the chocolate and now my Dads started taking things just to try he says. I'm sure he is hinting for me to buy him a safety razor :lol:










It's starting to get there


----------



## james_death

Nice spread, no dont get him a Razor, you will lose more stuff....:lol:

Can i see a collection thread starting...:lol:


----------



## slimjim

james_death said:


> Nice spread, no dont get him a Razor, you will lose more stuff....:lol:
> 
> Can i see a collection thread starting...:lol:


It's funny I read all your posts and it's funny it is a bit OCD , changed my blade from the Astra to Feather red and a huge improvement for my razor and beard, used Marlborough shaving cream instead of the Bluebeards and for me it's loads better. 
Just like detailing products you find one that works better for you then the olds pushed to the back of the cupboard. :thumb:

Thanks for everyone that posts up advice some of us do pay attention and use your experience. Also thanks to Ginger he posts orders straight away and his advice isn't always go for the most expensive .

As for my Dad I'm thinking I could buy him a razor I've got a load of Astra blades I can start him off with and Bluebeard shaving cream


----------



## james_death

*He may just stick at that or will he too start on the slippery shaving slope of products...:lol:*


----------



## Ross

James I have an English red tip it's actually pretty rare,I got it off the bay for a bargain 25 quid it could do with a restore now. I have a good number of vintage Gillettes and two Merkurs but I always go to my red tip first it's that good.


----------



## james_death

Nice one Ross, i keep watching them and perhaps one day i will pick one up at what i feel is a good price.

I do want the England built and not American.


----------



## Ross

Yeah it's a superb razor,The English ones are much better supposedly than the USA ones.


----------



## GNshaving

slimjim said:


> My GingerNuts stuffs arrived over the last couple of weeks. There is some things missing from the photo , my kids nick the chocolate and now my Dads started taking things just to try he says. I'm sure he is hinting for me to buy him a safety razor :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's starting to get there


Awesome mate! Glad it all turned up ok,Starting to get a good collection now :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Going to order some things from you soon too.


----------



## GNshaving

Ross said:


> Going to order some things from you soon too.


Thanks very much Ross :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Lots of nice vintage razors here http://www.executive-shaving.co.uk/vintage-safety-razors.php


----------



## james_death

Spotted them on a search a few times

Spotted the prices on some also...:lol:

Think i will have to eventually get a super speed black handle, but only if its my birth year and quarter.


----------



## -Simon-

Dropping into John Lewis after a click and collect on Taylor's of Old Bond Street Sandalwood cream purchase :thumb:

My first departure from Palmolive so should be interesting!


----------



## GNshaving

-Simon- said:


> Dropping into John Lewis after a click and collect on Taylor's of Old Bond Street Sandalwood cream purchase :thumb:
> 
> My first departure from Palmolive so should be interesting!


Its awesome stuff you will be impressed


----------



## Jdudley90

Got my order in last night for my first safety razor, quite excited to have a go now


----------



## GNshaving

Jdudley90 said:


> Got my order in last night for my first safety razor, quite excited to have a go now


Awesome mate! it was posted this morning so fingers crossed it will be with you tomorrow :thumb:

Thanks Ryan


----------



## Jdudley90

GNshaving said:


> Awesome mate! it was posted this morning so fingers crossed it will be with you tomorrow :thumb:
> 
> Thanks Ryan


Thanks Ryan didn't expect you to get it out so soon. Hopefully I don't do to much damage!


----------



## RisingPower

Ross said:


> Lots of nice vintage razors here http://www.executive-shaving.co.uk/vintage-safety-razors.php


They may be nice but considering what can be had on the bay for a fraction of the price...


----------



## heavyd

What is the best vintage razor to look for? There are quite a few types so not sure which to go for?


----------



## GNshaving

Jdudley90 said:


> Thanks Ryan didn't expect you to get it out so soon. Hopefully I don't do to much damage!


No problems mate! Always try get orders out same or next day.

Just take your time and you will be fine,Need and help at all just inbox me 

Thank you very much :thumb:


----------



## Ross

heavyd said:


> What is the best vintage razor to look for? There are quite a few types so not sure which to go for?


Gillette super speeds are a good recommendation especially the red tip one :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Put in an order with you Ryan,really dont need any more cram or soaps but why not:thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

Well.....first thoughts on the Taylor's of Old Bond Street Sandalwood shaving cream....nice smell in tub...and very surprised how little I needed compared to Palmolive....genuinely a small almond of the cream which I delivered straight to my TGN Silver tip brush was more than enough....not sure if this helped as I usually squeeze a little of the Palmolive into my bowl. Anyway the speed at which this developed into a thick foam was noticeably faster...with far less product I very quickly developed enough for three days shaves :lol:

Difficult to say if the shave I got was better as Fridays are day three for an Astra blade in my Murkur slant bar, and tbh I tend to find the blade is beginning to go off....in addition my face is looking forward to the weekend off. That said no nicks or noticeable pull so the foam seemed to be doing it's job well, and the final result was a very presentable smooth shave. I look forward to running it with a new blade on Monday!

To conclude the TOOBS product is more expensive than my usual cream, but it will probably last twice as long, the smell is very pleasant IMHO, and the quality of the foam produced, and the speed at which it develops is significantly better than budget creams. :thumb:


----------



## james_death

Ross said:


> Gillette super speeds are a good recommendation especially the red tip one :thumb:


I would possibly say the same and nearly did last night but i was been selfish and waiting until tomorrow after i had bid on one myself....:lol:


----------



## james_death

Thanks for that Simon,

It is like the detailing addiction with trying different products.

I think i will give the scottish woolfat a try today now i have my Gillette flair tip.

I love lime fragrances but they can be very chemical i cant stand the Truefitt and Hill lime for fragrance smells more oil paint like and not impressed with the lather its a big tub to get through but was a gift but as its not great for lather you can use a chunk at a time.

The little samples you can get from connaught are a simple way to try something out.


----------



## LeadFarmer

We should have a 'pass around' system where we pass on our unwanted products for others to try, before then passing them on to someone else.


----------



## 50pey

Just had a brush handle made for me with an Abarth shield embedded into the base in black ebony, I've sourced the knot myself and will set it but I know he can supply and fit knots too,here's a link to his Facebook page if anyone else is interested, mine is in his photos
https://www.facebook.com/MidasCustomBrushes


----------



## 50pey

heavyd said:


> What is the best vintage razor to look for? There are quite a few types so not sure which to go for?


Gillette Tech is a good starter,cheap plenty about and quite mild


----------



## -Simon-

50pey said:


> Just had a brush handle made for me with an Abarth shield embedded into the base in black ebony, I've sourced the knot myself and will set it but I know he can supply and fit knots too,here's a link to his Facebook page if anyone else is interested, mine is in his photos
> https://www.facebook.com/MidasCustomBrushes


Show us a picture then 

TGN are also great value for knots :thumb: I set my own too.....


----------



## 50pey

Haven't received it yet,it's having its final polish but here are the pics sent to me today


----------



## -Simon-

Looks really nice....by far the best way to go IMHO !


----------



## 50pey

I've sourced knots from here before,silvertips were very good and in the UK too 
http://www.theturnersworkshop.co.uk/shop/project-kits/shaving-projects.html


----------



## 50pey

Got the knot in now,the handle has a nice weight to it looking forward to giving it a run out!


----------



## GNshaving

That is very nice!!!


----------



## -Simon-

You'll love it....try delivering the cream straight to the knot rather than the bowl.....you'll be amazed at how little you need and how efficient the brush is in creating a thick foam!


----------



## james_death

Gutted i got out bid last second on a feather artist club DX Teak Handled one...:wall:

Then i tried to place a large order for Truefitt and hill to get a free limited edition best badger brush and the darn brushes are now out of stock.... they were only available to the VIP mail list as well... darn nabit....:wall:

After spending the day cleaning the work van in and out since the other driver is a smoker despite no smoking in the vans..... AAARRRRGGGHHHH

And Breath....:lol:


----------



## GNshaving

We have a massive sale people on this custom made straight razors we had done, save £30.00 now just £39.99! The scales go for £50.00 on there own. Fell free to have a look.









http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/custom-made-straight-razor-walnut-scales/


----------



## james_death

The scales are nice.

I imagine the blade took a lot of honing as those blades are not great when shipped from china.

Was talking a bloke into going traditional safety razor when in asda when i spotted him trawling the multi blades and he picked up 2 x £20 packs...:doublesho


----------



## GNshaving

They are awesome razors mate,They have been honed by a barber who's been doing them for many many years! We sold 10 of the white oak and now have just 6 left of this one.


----------



## GNshaving

And this James is one very sharp smooth blade :thumb:


----------



## heavyd

Ross said:


> Gillette super speeds are a good recommendation especially the red tip one :thumb:


Managed to get myself a '56 red tip superspeed. Great razor, definetly gives a better shave than my 89l, 34c and futur. 
Tried using a shavette last week, never again! I'll be sticking with safety razors........


----------



## GNshaving

Yeah there not as easy as safety razors that's for sure!


----------



## james_death

GNshaving said:


> They are awesome razors mate,They have been honed by a barber who's been doing them for many many years! We sold 10 of the white oak and now have just 6 left of this one.


Would have liked to have seen the white oak ones.

I dont doubt the blades have been given a keen edge im sure you would not put your reputation at risk if not.

The Dollar 66 ones are blunt from the off or even well out on the bevel they do need a deal of work on them to get them keen as you have done.

They came blunt when they first hit the scene not surprising when they were been sold from china at around a £5.

From what i remember at the time a few years back.

I have asked Whizzer about getting a dedicated section to post traditional shaving reviews in since a lot will have more shaving gear than detailing gear, he is going to look into it... Which is Nice...:thumb:


----------



## james_death

Ah yes i see the white oak, the walnut is far better to me.

Still love my ebony ones.

Keep thinking about making my own scales.

I have some oak coming but thats for making some paddle strops.


----------



## GNshaving

You should make your own Scales,would be ace to see what they look like :thumb:


----------



## Ross

heavyd said:


> Managed to get myself a '56 red tip superspeed. Great razor, definetly gives a better shave than my 89l, 34c and futur.
> Tried using a shavette last week, never again! I'll be sticking with safety razors........


Red tip is my favourite razor really have struggled to find a better shaving razor,saying that the 39C comes pretty close.


----------



## GNshaving

Ross said:


> Red tip is my favourite razor really have struggled to find a better shaving razor,saying that the 39C comes pretty close.


Yeah 39C is an awesome razor! not only a great shave but it looks very nice to.


----------



## Ross

Quality razor,used my Red tip tonight with a timor blade and its been about the best shave yet using Bluebeards oil and Col conk soap:thumb:


----------



## GNshaving

Ross said:


> Quality razor,used my Red tip tonight with a timor blade and its been about the best shave yet using Bluebeards oil and Col conk soap:thumb:


Awesome Ross glad you like it mate


----------



## Ross

Nice soap,the oil is pretty good too.


----------



## GNshaving

Ross said:


> Nice soap,the oil is pretty good too.


Yeah i love the oil! for the price i think its one of the best around.


----------



## davo3587

Forgive my ignorance, but what is a red tip. I have only used Gillette shavers for the past 20 years, and it's time for a new experience.


----------



## Ross

Gilliette superspeed razor,colour of the end indicates how aggressive they are Red being the most aggressive superspeed.


----------



## james_death

They are red tip most aggressive, blue tip least aggressive.

There are variations over the years, flare tip i have which is mid scale and teh black is also mid scale i think.

I posted a few history links a few pages back.

*Here you go...*

I know the uncoloured as it were is the middle one for aggressive, was not the black tip just during the Korean war a two year run and was not brass bodied due to needing brass for the artillery shells?

They then went to the Black Handled ones late 60's but more of the 70's razor.

*A pull from an informative article...*






Gillette decided to make a more upmarket razor that overcame this. Thus, during World War two, the Super Speed appeared with limited production between 1942 and 1945. In 1946 full scale civilian production started and this original version of the Super Speed was available from 1947 to 1954.

The Super Speed's defining feature was the butterfly doors of the shave head that allowed easy blade insertion, these were operated with a Twist To Open (TTO) mechanism via a knob at the base of the handle.

In 1954 the original Super Speed was replaced by the "Flare Tip" Super Speed which has a flared TTO knob. Then in 1955 Gillette introduced two variations on the basic model. The Blue Tip was lighter with an aluminium handle and it shaved less aggressively (so was favoured by women), it had a blue painted TTO knob. The Red Tip was heavier than the standard Flare Tip and was more aggressive, obviously it had a red painted TTO knob.

It is these three models, the Flare Tip, Blue Tip and Red Tip that feature in the advertisement video above (for $1.29 each!). The Red and Blue tips had a short production life, just 1955 to 1959. This is because in 1958 Gillette introduced the Fat Boy adjustable razor, where the user could dial in the required degree of aggression, this made the two Super Speed variants obsolete.

The standard Flare Tip went on being made till 1966 when it was replaced with the black handled Super Speed, this remained in production till 1986. So the production life of the Super Speed razor was 1942 to 1986, that is 44 years.

The Super Speeds are classic razors, readily available secondhand and all of them still give a good shave today. Many traditional shaving enthusiasts own one or more of these. Gillette certainly got it right when a 65 year old mechanical device can still hold its own today.

And just as the Tech was widely copied, so was the Super Speed. The Weishi is a Chinese made near copy that is constructed all in aluminium, for instance. So the Super Speed lives on.

This is the article link itself...

http://www.bruceonshaving.com/2010/08/03/gillette-super-speed-advertisement/

This also very good info... This does mention the super speed black been from 1951 to 1952 and teh korean war and brass shortage as a result.

http://www.bruceonshaving.com/2010/11/19/the-1940s-gillette-super-speeds-my-birth-razor/


----------



## GNshaving

James forget about that lets see you scales mate


----------



## james_death

Well i have a few items coming from Truefitt and hill and just ordered some proraso items i have been debating over for a while to try.

You think detailing product collecting is addictive...:lol:

One day i may even get a wade and butcher full dreadnought at a price im happy with...:lol:

Still need to get my bench grinder some space to do some straight razor restoration.


----------



## GNshaving

I just want to see your scales as i think they would be awesome! Let me know when there done


----------



## james_death

GNshaving said:


> James forget about that lets see you scales mate


I only have one wood the ebony on my ford and medley or is that smedley.

The other vintage are all bakalite etc and hence i want to make some scales for them.

i have a vintage Es X that with the logo would go well with a set of stainless scales i have.

Its addictive, i have my leather waiting for the oak to make a paddle strop as i want it 3" wide....


----------



## GNshaving

Ross said:


> Gilliette superspeed razor,colour of the end indicates how aggressive they are Red being the most aggressive superspeed.


Yes Ross is right with this. They are awesome razors.


----------



## Ross

I have a rare 1959 tv special flair tipped superspeed,got it for a steal


----------



## james_death

Had a really nice shave with the Flair Tip with Astra blade whereas the Feather in it gave irritation.

So many blades to try....:lol:


----------



## heavyd

Ive just ordered a muhle r41, some voskhod and sputnik blades to give a try aswell. Has anyone tried either of those two Russian blades?
I'm also just about out of shaving cream aswell, any recommendations?


----------



## james_death

Not tried the blades personally but a lot of blades are made in Russia and packed under different names.

Blue Astra and the blue gillette both made in Russia.

Cream loads about the blue beards really does need very little in use.

Was talking to Truefitt and hill the other day about when they will be getting there balm and cream sample packs back in as thats a great way to try there creams and balms.

Its been off the site for a while just until they get some more made up and they say should have them in a month.

They nearly sell a million sample packs of these a year and may well hit the million this coming year as every year they sell more and more of them.


----------



## GNshaving

heavyd said:


> Ive just ordered a muhle r41, some voskhod and sputnik blades to give a try aswell. Has anyone tried either of those two Russian blades?
> I'm also just about out of shaving cream aswell, any recommendations?


Proraso is a very good one and pretty cheap to. Blue beards is a good cream but there are better cheaper ones out there.


----------



## Andyrat85

Proraso sensitive is what I use very good in my opinion  I use the blue beard moisturiser after shaving that stuff is great


----------



## heavyd

I gave my tub of the proraso away, wasn't a fan, preferred the TOBS creams.


----------



## GNshaving

heavyd said:


> I gave my tub of the proraso away, wasn't a fan, preferred the TOBS creams.


Did you have the soap or cream? Its awesome when you work out how to lather it.


----------



## james_death

I Have the Proraso Menthol cream and the sensitive paste i know they say cream but its between a cream and a soap its that dense.

I have the creams coming for there blue and red.


----------



## heavyd

GNshaving said:


> Did you have the soap or cream? Its awesome when you work out how to lather it.


Think I worked out where I went wrong! looks like I had the soap......

http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/proraso-shaving-cream-bowl-150ml-sensitive-skin/


----------



## james_death

Its listed by proraso as a cream but the bowls are more soap like not as firm as soap but near ass.

It just takes longer to build a decent lather than with a cream and really does need a bowl of some kind ti help build that lather you can use the lid of the tub but a larger sided bowl would be better.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oc4X3OY6pB0#aid=P7UGdom_EPA


----------



## GNshaving

James its a soap,It says that on all the packaging mate. When it comes in a tub thats a cream :thumb:


----------



## james_death

Thanks for that and looking at my packaging it is as you say yet its listed most places as a cream and its not a soap as a traditional soap as you can press into it with little pressire unlike the traditional english soaps.

So does seam to sit between the two for me, i do love the smell of this a lot.

Shame they dont do this sensitive in a proper cream.


----------



## GNshaving

yeah 100% not a soap and not a cream. Its a strange one lol!


----------



## GNshaving

Another awesome offer for this weekend starting now!








http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product-category/brands/edwin-jagger/


----------



## organisys

Question... I have used Wool Fat for a while now and I love it, but is there anything simmilar with a bit more slickness/lube. My stubble is course and can be grabby sometimes...


----------



## GNshaving

organisys said:


> Question... I have used Wool Fat for a while now and I love it, but is there anything simmilar with a bit more slickness/lube. My stubble is course and can be grabby sometimes...


Yes mate Col Conk soaps are awesome! http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/colonel-conk-amber-shaving-soap-65g/ :thumb:


----------



## james_death

organisys said:


> Question... I have used Wool Fat for a while now and I love it, but is there anything simmilar with a bit more slickness/lube. My stubble is course and can be grabby sometimes...


Your up against it with course beard, if your not already i would look at using a shave oil to try and hold moisture to the skin.

A glycerin cream would add more to the slickness also.

The Proraso red line is supposed to be for courser beards with its sheabutter content.

A boar hair brush may well help lift and coat the whiskers better and in turn the skin around them.


----------



## james_death

GNshaving said:


> James forget about that lets see you scales mate


*Here is the 100 year old Razor with Ebony scales.

This is one of the batch of blades found in a draw in a shed of the grandson of the manufacturer and as such never used i had to have one.

The finest steel in the world, 100 years old & made just down the road.

It Simply had to be Done...:lol:*


----------



## james_death

*Oh I collected this little lot Today also...*


----------



## GNshaving

Oh nice haul! Very nice


----------



## Ross

Think I am to blame for all this.


----------



## james_death

Ross said:


> Think I am to blame for all this.


I was already into it before finding this thread but you certainly dont help....:lol:

As i Say i have put it to Whizzer to see if we can have a section just dedicated to posting our own personal reviews for traditional shaving products we have tried.


----------



## james_death

The Ginger Ninja dont help either just found myself thinking about a Edwin Jagger DE89 and its on the site.

Why of Why would i need another Razor, Have the Murker 89C, a shavette, a Gillette flair tip and lots of straights.... So why oh why should I.

Just the same with the detailing products i look in the cave and think man ill never get through all that.

Had Pro's say i have more gear than them...:lol:


----------



## GNshaving

james_death said:


> The Ginger Ninja dont help either just found myself thinking about a Edwin Jagger DE89 and its on the site.
> 
> Why of Why would i need another Razor, Have the Murker 89C, a shavette, a Gillette flair tip and lots of straights.... So why oh why should I.
> 
> Just the same with the detailing products i look in the cave and think man ill never get through all that.
> 
> Had Pro's say i have more gear than them...:lol:


:lol::lol::lol: Ginger Ninja

Yep i seen you looking at that on the site


----------



## james_death

GNshaving said:


> :lol::lol::lol: Ginger Ninja
> 
> Yep i seen you looking at that on the site


Whoe Stalker....:doublesho


----------



## GNshaving

Haha!!!! I was saying to the computer BUY BUY BUY sometimes that works :lol:


----------



## james_death

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Discounts are always a draw the 15% that Truefitt and hill sent me was making me think about it and when i had the VIP offer of a Limited edition super badger if order over X amount it took me 3 days to decide but placed the order.


----------



## GNshaving

Yeah doing 10% off this weekend for Edwin Jagger that should bring in more sales


----------



## james_death

*When Ginger Said He was getting Proraso in i had hoped to order from Him.

However only one item i was after had joined the website so alas i ordered else where.
*

*This is the Latest Stash...​*


----------



## heavyd

You must have some collection!!
Solved the problem with shaving cream to get. Discovered a Crabtree and Evelyn store 1 mile away with a 50% off sale. Nomad and West Indian line creams quite good for the price!!!


----------



## james_death

heavyd said:


> You must have some collection!!
> Solved the problem with shaving cream to get. Discovered a Crabtree and Evelyn store 1 mile away with a 50% off sale. Nomad and West Indian line creams quite good for the price!!!


They are coming out with new packaging and changing the mix certainly on a couple of the creams and soaps, i keep thinking about trying them its a bit of a trek to my nearest store and i have many creams and soups.

The staff are very helpfull from my own experience and no sell at all.

Not heard great reviews for them though.

Going to have a few more straight razors coming, but i need to get my restoration gear sorted out for them.

Though my oak for making some paddle strops turned up today.


----------



## heavyd

Sale ends tomorrow, if there's any your after I could get them tomorrow for you if you want?


----------



## james_death

heavyd said:


> Sale ends tomorrow, if there's any your after I could get them tomorrow for you if you want?


Appreciate the offer but ill hold off and may try the sandalwood when its re launched as thats supposed to be a stronger sandalwood mix.


----------



## james_death

*This Should Complete Majority of my Collection.

Barring all the Straight Razors.​*


----------



## heavyd

What's in the white proraso bag?


----------



## james_death

heavyd said:


> What's in the white proraso bag?


*Its the Proraso normal menthol one, only in the Huge 500ml Bag....

You Know we all like best value and bulk Buying...:lol:*


----------



## james_death

The Crabtree and Evelyn new soaps and creams are so far Indian Sandalwood and Moroccan Myrrh.


----------



## james_death

Well in the pursuit for the most comfortable shave i missed out again on a british superspeed redtip and also a Feather artist club DX.

However i have a Murker 39c ( slant Bar Barbers Pole ) on the way.

Oh did also get a Edwin Jagger branded Dovo best Quality Straight Razor and a Sheffield Vintage near wedge Straight... that does need a regrind i think.


----------



## -Simon-

james_death said:


> Well in the pursuit for the most comfortable shave i missed out again on a british superspeed redtip and also a Feather artist club DX.
> 
> However i have a Murker 39c ( slant Bar Barbers Pole ) on the way.
> 
> Oh did also get a Edwin Jagger branded Dovo best Quality Straight Razor and a Sheffield Vintage near wedge Straight... that does need a regrind i think.


Use the sledgehammer every other day and love it, especially the first shave of the week after a shave free weekend 

Combined with an Astra blade this is incredibly efficient :thumb:

Looking a straights myself......my barber pointed the AMA Branded Dovo which looks good value.


----------



## Guru

So thanks to this thread and GNShaving, I am back to DE shaving. However, there is a big(gish) problem -

I have an Axe shaving cream which is reasonably good - no complaints there.
I have a brush with nylon bristles - not great, but it isn't as bad as it may seem.
I have a Gilette DE razor with plastic handle - I'm not sure about this.
I am using some blades available in India, however, this is my biggest gripe - I simply do not have access to either Feathers, Derby, Astra etc. What I can get are 7 o'clock green and 7 o'clock grey (Titanium or something). Then there are SuperMax blades, and a couple of Indian brands like Topaz. I can order blades from UK or similar, but they will cost me a fortune due to shipping etc., and that kinda defeats one reason to go the DE way.

I think I need better blades and maybe a better razor, since whatever I do, I can't get a BBS shave without getting some minor nicks and razor burn. So what is the way out? or am I better off shaving with a twin or 3 blade system?


----------



## james_death

Thanks Simon for the info on the Peter Gabriel Razor... Yeah have heard the sledgehammer term before.

I think i need to do a comparison between one of my used vintage straights then my unused vintage as the blanks were found in a draw by a great grandson and the modern Dovo.

Need honing up though.


----------



## james_death

Guru said:


> So thanks to this thread and GNShaving, I am back to DE shaving. However, there is a big(gish) problem -
> 
> I think I need better blades and maybe a better razor, since whatever I do, I can't get a BBS shave without getting some minor nicks and razor burn. So what is the way out? or am I better off shaving with a twin or 3 blade system?


Multiblades not good may get close shave but these things are pulling the hair up then when cut can be sitting below the skin and so risk of ingrowing hair.

The plastic handles are a cheap way to try but not best performance as the heads will be light weight.

You dont have to have the BBS but your free to do so but your going to need a better razor something with some weight to it.

Your multiblades your dragging it over your face but with a properly weighted razor its just the weight of the razor.

Blades can suit people differently but the 7 o'clock are decent try the supermax also.


----------



## Guru

Looks like I need to try the different blades and see which suits me best.

Yeah, I know I don't need a BBS shave everyday but getting a BBS shave means I can shave every alternate day instead of everyday (which I would hate).

Thanks for the razor tips - there are some local made metallic razors available. I'll have a look.


----------



## james_death

Its a balancing act, some blades may get a close shave in fewer passes but often multiple passes required, this is where shave oils and creams play biggest part to cushion the skin from the blade.

I always follow a shave with the alum block nick or not as gives instant indication of anyspots that removed a little too much.

Can help indicate areas for a bit of trialling of technique etc.

Its certainly an art.


----------



## GNshaving

Here is a code guys if you want to save 10% tonight only, just use code SAVENOW


----------



## taylor8

GNshaving said:


> Here is a code guys if you want to save 10% tonight only, just use code SAVENOW


as im new to this would i just be better going for your Novice shaving kit???


----------



## GNshaving

Yes the novice kit is a great starter kit mate, we have sold loads now and had very good feedback


----------



## Jdudley90

What shaving soaps are we all using then? I'm currently using Taylor's of old bond street shaving cream but feel it goes dry quite quick on my skin.


----------



## -Simon-

Jdudley90 said:


> What shaving soaps are we all using then? I'm currently using Taylor's of old bond street shaving cream but feel it goes dry quite quick on my skin.


Taylor of Old Bond Street Sandalwood :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Finding the Col conk soap pretty good.


----------



## Jdudley90

-Simon- said:


> Taylor of Old Bond Street Sandalwood :thumb:


That's what I've got but as I say I feel like it's drying up on my skin. Any tips?


----------



## james_death

Testing at the minute since i have a few, Proraso sandalwood and the vitamin E cream and the sensitive soap type one.

Not had drying issues with either of these but have had some with the truefitt and hill luxury soap.

If drying out perhaps a pre shave oil, but its an old shaving tip to have some glycerin handy and add a few drops.

Possibly work the lather more before application, any bubbles and its far too watery keep working it till its thick and the lather peaks when you take the brush out.


----------



## Jdudley90

Took advantage of ginger nuts discount code today and got myself a new bowl but been having better shaves following your tips. Working the foam more was the key.
Thanks chaps.


----------



## james_death

*Nice one...:thumb:*

I just could not bring myself to shell out on a scuttle or an expensive bowl.

Had been debating on a Mortar as in pestle and mortar a nice granite one.

May be a bit hard on the bristles of a badger brush.

So to test the waters i got the cheap one from asda, a pot one fits teh hand lovely but i have big hands...:lol:

So smooth inside just not glazed so hope that will make an even nicer lather.

Will try tonight...


----------



## GNshaving

Jdudley90 said:


> Took advantage of ginger nuts discount code today and got myself a new bowl but been having better shaves following your tips. Working the foam more was the key.
> Thanks chaps.


Thanks very much mate :thumb:

Order was posted out this morning.

Thank you


----------



## S22TUW

Received my order today


----------



## james_death

Bang Tidy Haul...:thumb:


----------



## S22TUW

Looking forward to giving it all a try  bit scary tbh haha!


----------



## V3nom

S22TUW said:


> Looking forward to giving it all a try  bit scary tbh haha!


You'll be hooked mate! Great fun and defo the way shaving should be done :thumb:


----------



## S22TUW

V3nom said:


> You'll be hooked mate! Great fun and defo the way shaving should be done :thumb:


Yeah it looks quite good fun haha! Just sick of the expense of cartridge razors and then the irritation and shaving burn that comes with it so hopefully this will sort it out


----------



## V3nom

S22TUW said:


> Yeah it looks quite good fun haha! Just sick of the expense of cartridge razors and then the irritation and shaving burn that comes with it so hopefully this will sort it out


yeah, takes a few goes to get used to but once you've got the hang of it, you'll wonder why you didn't do it sooner!


----------



## S22TUW

V3nom said:


> yeah, takes a few goes to get used to but once you've got the hang of it, you'll wonder why you didn't do it sooner!


Yeah I've read it takes a few goes to get used to, it's more the 'no pressure' that gets me lol! I'm pretty used to using a bit of pressure with normal razors!!


----------



## samm

I have just ordered the Don shaving Kit from Ginger Nuts, Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## GNshaving

S22TUW said:


> Received my order today


Awesome mate, enjoy your shave! :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving

samm said:


> I have just ordered the Don shaving Kit from Ginger Nuts, Looking forward to trying it out.


Thanks very much! Will be posted tomorrow morning


----------



## S22TUW

samm said:


> I have just ordered the Don shaving Kit from Ginger Nuts, Looking forward to trying it out.


That's the one I ordered aswell mate! Awesome piece of kit



GNshaving said:


> Awesome mate, enjoy your shave! :thumb:


I will do, looking forward to trying it!


----------



## james_death

*Well Having Finally Snagged a Vintage English Gillete Red Tip Super Speed... Yayyyy.

I put it up against my Recent Purchase of a Merkur 39c Slant Bar.










Both fitted with brand new Feather Blades.

The Red Tip is lovely Vintage Razor and still fantastic after 60 Years.

However i found the Merkur 39c Gave a closer Shave even after 3 passes the Merkur side was smoother.

If you want one of the Gillette Red Tips then set your price but since these can go for as much as £85, that is way over the odds for me, when the Merkur 39c is brand new for £40 or less.

However the Red Tip is still a great Razor and the fact the Slant bar is slightly more aggressive you may feel the Red tip is better for you and certainly owning a vintage razor is a pleasure in itself.*


----------



## PaulN

james_death said:


> *Well Having Finally Snagged a Vintage English Gillete Red Tip Super Speed... Yayyyy.
> 
> I put it up against my Recent Purchase of a Merkur 39c Slant Bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both fitted with brand new Feather Blades.
> 
> The Red Tip is lovely Vintage Razor and still fantastic after 60 Years.
> 
> However i found the Merkur 39c Gave a closer Shave even after 3 passes the Merkur side was smoother.
> 
> If you want one of the Gillette Red Tips then set your price but since these can go for as much as £85, that is way over the odds for me, when the Merkur 39c is brand new for £40 or less.
> 
> However the Red Tip is still a great Razor and the fact the Slant bar is slightly more aggressive you may feel the Red tip is better for you and certainly owning a vintage razor is a pleasure in itself.*


Great razors but whats with the large bold text!!!!


----------



## james_death

Im too used to a large resolution i suppose, standard text seams so small to me.

Or do i need glasses... HHMMM.

Also had just posted a review which i do bold larger text especially for the pictures in the thread the text then looks tiny.

Ill Go and down size it. It is surprising how just upping to size 3 makes it look so much *bigger*.... *Bigger*

Still looks too small at size one, ill take it to two.


----------



## GNshaving

S22TUW said:


> That's the one I ordered aswell mate! Awesome piece of kit
> 
> I will do, looking forward to trying it!


Good stuff mate hope it went well! Sent you 20 blades out today


----------



## Jdudley90

Thanks chap got my order today


----------



## GNshaving

Jdudley90 said:


> Thanks chap got my order today


Great stuff mate, Thanks for the order again! much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## james_death

Does this thread nead re-naming Ginger Nut's Sales Thread....:lol:

Think i need to look in to see if anything new on the site...:lol:


----------



## GNshaving

Feel free to get it renamed


----------



## james_death

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: *Just come off your site virtual window shopping...*:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## S63

A great money saving tip.

http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2014/05/th...cally-increase-the-life-of-your-razor-blades/


----------



## -Simon-

S63 said:


> A great money saving tip.
> 
> http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2014/05/th...cally-increase-the-life-of-your-razor-blades/


Best money saving tip.....ditch cartridges and go DE


----------



## james_death

Yeah the denim trick is known about and its a case of people trying to get more use out of the razors.

A De blade is much cheaper lasts the same amount of time about 5 shaves.

However your dragging multi blades over your face rather than one and they are designed to tug the hair and so pull it out before cutting so yes smooth face but the hair is then below the skin and risk in growing.


----------



## -Simon-

james_death said:


> Yeah the denim trick is known about and its a case of people trying to get more use out of the razors.
> 
> A De blade is much cheaper lasts the same amount of time about 5 shaves.
> 
> However your dragging multi blades over your face rather than one and they are designed to tug the hair and so pull it out before cutting so yes smooth face but the hair is then below the skin and risk in growing.


One thing I find interesting..... my DE shaves are far smoother and last as long or longer than the old cartridge shaves I spent years enduring, despite the fact that the hairs are not being cut below the skin.


----------



## Ross

I have the exact same two razors James,copy cat


----------



## heavyd

I prefer my red tip over the merkur slant. The 37c is the razor I least like out of all the razors I have. It'll be going on the 'bay soon.


----------



## -Simon-

heavyd said:


> I prefer my red tip over the merkur slant. The 37c is the razor I least like out of all the razors I have. It'll be going on the 'bay soon.


Shame....my favourite what don't you like about it


----------



## heavyd

I can get a perfect shave with 2 passes with my muhle r41, no irritation. All other razors I need a 3 pass, still no irritation. 2 ain't enough with the 37 and 3 passes seem to kill my neck. Got a couple more vintage razors on the way today, see how they fair. Must stop buying razors....


----------



## Ross

39c is better for 4/5 days of growth I find.


----------



## james_death

Have another vintage gillette in a little bakealite case may try that today.

Some more vintage straights on there way as well.

Its looking like the razors are fairing differently on different people then much as blades do.

I have always had irritation its just a case of finding the least but perhaps one day i will find the perfect mix.

As for multi blades i tried them all and and there related lube strips.

The traditional and straight although i have not hit the perfect mix yet are far superior to the multiblade cartridge razors for me.

Also on cartridge razors hair type and length can vary the cut.

However a single blade cut is certainly better to all the multi blades, one blade running over your face rather than 3 and more surely less irritation just by the number of blades.

Having had a rolls blade come with the bakealite set i think i may have to get a rolls razor its an impressive piece of metal the blade.

Had a go with the shavette to pop in the review thread and i like for the neck tidy but nothing in comparison to a proper straight other than hand positioning.

Having tried the red tip some more i find for me the Slant Bar is better it does cut better and closer for me.


----------



## heavyd

I received a 1933 Gillette #77 and a 1929 Gillette NEW today.
Had a shave with the NEW, excellent shave, bearing in mind its 85 years old!


----------



## james_death

Awesome... My 1951 rolls razor arrived today, looks superb condition even has the original owners gift card from there dearest.


----------



## heavyd

Just looked up the rolls razor, think it might be beyond my skill level! Had a shave with the Gillette #77 today, very smooth shave indeed, not as aggressive as the NEW, took an extra pass, but no irritation afterwards aswell, and was loaded with a voskhod, would recommend either of them if looking for a vintage razor


----------



## james_death

Oh No not more prospective purchases...:lol:

Before i take the rolls to the face although it does look very sharp i think i will take in through the naniwa stones first.


----------



## Guru

Bought a cheap metallic locally made DE razor yesterday, and tried it on a 3 days' growth today. 

Compared to my Gilette, this is ultra smooth - maybe too smooth. There's only a sliver of the blade edge visible and with the Wilkinson Sword (Indian) blades, it was unable to cut much of the hair in the first pass. However, the good news is that it is extremely forgiving.

Don't think I'll be using it often, but before I write it off I need to test it on a day's stubble. Also, I think it'll work just fine with some ultra sharp blades like Feathers. Shame that I can't get feathers here.


----------



## james_death

Often a more forgiving razor can be a darn good one with a blade often thought to be too sharp.

On a good deal of growth its great if the blade and razor is good enough to take all in one pass but look to simply reducing with successive passes.

Often the blade gap could be the limiter but often the bigger the gap the harsher the shave.

Its all a game of experimenting.

Called in Burgins while in york and came away with some more shave soaps and creams...:lol:


----------



## james_death

This vids a bit different from the abundance of states vids or the couple at trumpers in the uk.

This from the barbering course i think at sunderland collage.

May give some pointers for folks especially contemplating a shavette or even just pampering themselves...:lol:

I nearly got another traditional barbers shave while in york but decided to spend the money on more products....:lol:


----------



## Guru

These arrived from Turkey last week while I was on a tour -

20140524_120136

Will be a while till I use them though, since I will first need to finish my Indian made Wilkinson Swords.


----------



## james_death

No dont wait try a different blade each week you know you want too....


----------



## -Simon-

Rarely shave at the weekend but decided to stray from the reliable and favourite Astra for a Sunday shave.....tried a Lord Super Stainless Steel...tbh comfortable to use and left me with a respectable weekend shave :thumb:


----------



## james_death

I can get away with growing a beard in my job but shave more frequently to try out different products.

Found myself looking at a towel steamer yesterday....:lol:


----------



## heavyd

I got 3 back from replating yesterday, look nice considering theyre over 50 year old!


----------



## Nico1970

Ahh, three beautiful weapons!

I have a Gillette 'fat boy'. Only recently surpassed in performance terms by a Feather AS-D2 - the Ferrari of DE razors... :thumb:


----------



## james_death

Stunning weapons...:thumb:

I dont suppose you are willing to disclose the costs and the supplier?... Please....:lol:


----------



## RisingPower

james_death said:


> Stunning weapons...:thumb:
> 
> I dont suppose you are willing to disclose the costs and the supplier?... Please....:lol:


Also who replated them for you and how much :thumb:


----------



## james_death

RisingPower said:


> Also who replated them for you and how much :thumb:


Actually thats what i meant to imply ....:lol:

I now see it could be read that i asked after the razors but it was as above...:lol:


----------



## heavyd

I had them done by restored razors, which has now stopped doing them, as it was a hobby for him, and has now changed his main job unfortunately!
Wished I had the black chrome fatboy finished in rhodium now though:wall::wall:


----------



## james_death

UUUUMMMM Rhodium....


----------



## Steve

Reccomend a razor for a novice who suffers really bad with irratation?


----------



## Nico1970

IMHO the best starter DE razor is a Merkur HD 34C. It is around 30 quid or so. If you want the best, then its a Feather AS-D2 but until you get into DE shaving, you are unlikely to want to spend upwards of 170 quid on what still is a 'razor' - albeit the finest machined instrument for putting against ones face!!

Next up you need decent razor blades - this is very subjective however, but I would start with Astra platinums and see how you get on.

The important thing with shaving with a DE razor is no matter how tempting it is, DO NOT APPLY ANY FORCE, let the 'weight' of the razor do the hard work. This cannot be overstated.

Also, don't forget a good pre-shave - eg Pro Raso, and a post shave balm eg Arko. My favourite is Arko Extra Senstive - I have used products many times the price of this but always keep going back to it for its fantastic performance. It really does sooth the face after a shave.

Like detailing, once you've been bitten by the bug, you'll wonder why you didn't always use DE...

Good luck.

Ohh, just one more thing - for the first few weeks, if your face looks like a butcher's apron, don't give up. I assure you, with practice and perseverance, you will prevail and achieve the ecstacy that is the gentlemen's perfect shave.

PS - The Shaving Shack is a pretty good retailer for their wide range of items and quick delivery. [For good order, I would add I am not affiliated, just a normal punter who spends his own hard earned]


----------



## Steve

Nico1970 said:


> IMHO the best starter DE razor is a Merkur HD 34C. It is around 30 quid or so. If you want the best, then its a Feather AS-D2 but until you get into DE shaving, you are unlikely to want to spend upwards of 170 quid on what still is a 'razor' - albeit the finest machined instrument for putting against ones face!!
> 
> Next up you need decent razor blades - this is very subjective however, but I would start with Astra platinums and see how you get on.
> 
> The important thing with shaving with a DE razor is no matter how tempting it is, DO NOT APPLY ANY FORCE, let the 'weight' of the razor do the hard work. This cannot be overstated.
> 
> Also, don't forget a good pre-shave - eg Pro Raso, and a post shave balm eg Arko. My favourite is Arko Extra Senstive - I have used products many times the price of this but always keep going back to it for its fantastic performance. It really does sooth the face after a shave.
> 
> Like detailing, once you've been bitten by the bug, you'll wonder why you didn't always use DE...
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Ohh, just one more thing - for the first few weeks, if your face looks like a butcher's apron, don't give up. I assure you, with practice and perseverance, you will prevail and achieve the ecstacy that is the gentlemen's perfect shave.
> 
> PS - The Shaving Shack is a pretty good retailer for their wide range of items and quick delivery. [For good order, I would add I am not affiliated, just a normal punter who spends his own hard earned]


:thumb:

i was hoping to user GN shaving 

thanks mate.


----------



## Ross

I used GN shaving for my last order,quality service:thumb:


----------



## Ross

Got to get my red tip restored its looking a little tired.


----------



## Steve

Ordered 

Excited :thumb:


----------



## Guru

This came from Hong Kong yesterday. It said Badger Hair in the description. I hope it's true since I have no expertise in differentiation -

SAMSUNG


----------



## james_death

Possibly pure badger the lowest grade but still very good.

I keep meaning to get one or two from China to try out one seller well rated.

What people may not realise is that because badgers are protected in some countries is that just about all badger hair comes from china anyway as they actually farm them.

So if someone is a vegetarian they will be best with a synthetic brush as the hair will most likely be from a farmed badger.


----------



## Guru

Cheers James. I used the brush today and have a few questions -

1. The brush lost a few hairs - I suppose this is normal for the first couple of uses?
2. The brush started lathering a little but then the lather sort of died off and became runny. I think this is due to something added to the bristles for preservation etc.? I did notice that the brush had an obnoxious smell when arrived, so I kept it in the open for a day and then soaked the bristles in warm water for about 15 minutes before shave.

The brush however, felt very nice on the face. Had it lathered well, it would have been thoroughly enjoyable.

The shave, however, was good in spite of the lack of lather.


----------



## james_death

OK Guru.

The smell often referred to as funky stateside...:lol: just goes to show it is proper badger.

Now what you need to do is give it a good wash/ sterilisation.

Even the simpson brushes will smell and are advised to wash before use but nothing to worry about.

Simplest way would be to use a hand wash, one that is anti bacterial.

If you dont have any then you could use some ipa even 50/50 that will be a good strong mix. You can let the brush sit in that for 10 minutes or more.
Take out and rinse out or even use both methods the ipa and then the hand wash.

The fan of the brush will soften some more and spread out some more as it is broken in.

Hair loss can happen especially first off as there will always be some loose hair that was not removed in quality control even if there was some quality control.

The brush wont ruin your lather its just an agitator its more likely the cream or in particular a soap perhaps to much water, remember the badger hair is the best as it soak up a deal of water so take this into account when making your lather i always give the brush a good flick or two to ensure not too much water in the brush as you can always add water if needed.

Enjoy.


----------



## RisingPower

james_death said:


> OK Guru.
> 
> The smell often referred to as funky stateside...:lol: just goes to show it is proper badger.
> 
> Now what you need to do is give it a good wash/ sterilisation.
> 
> Even the simpson brushes will smell and are advised to wash before use but nothing to worry about.
> 
> Simplest way would be to use a hand wash, one that is anti bacterial.
> 
> If you dont have any then you could use some ipa even 50/50 that will be a good strong mix. You can let the brush sit in that for 10 minutes or more.
> Take out and rinse out or even use both methods the ipa and then the hand wash.
> 
> The fan of the brush will soften some more and spread out some more as it is broken in.
> 
> Hair loss can happen especially first off as there will always be some loose hair that was not removed in quality control even if there was some quality control.
> 
> The brush wont ruin your lather its just an agitator its more likely the cream or in particular a soap perhaps to much water, remember the badger hair is the best as it soak up a deal of water so take this into account when making your lather i always give the brush a good flick or two to ensure not too much water in the brush as you can always add water if needed.
> 
> Enjoy.


Ipa on a brush? Hmm...

Tbh I found to get the funk out there was a good procedure on badger and blade which pretty much just meant soaking in warm soapy water overnight.

http://badgerandblade.com/vb/showthread.php/139297-How-To-Break-In-A-Brush-amp-Get-The-Funk-Out


----------



## -Simon-

Don't worry the smell does not last &#55357;&#56832;

Altered my lathering technique after watching a shave nation vid.....using cream in a tub and now swirl the brush in the tub, coating the tips, having shaken off excess water.....far more effective and efficient compared to putting a almond size piece in the bowl or onto the brush....


No issues with getting a very good lather with my TGN silver tip....

One tip I would share....I live in a hard water area and every qtr soak the brush for a few minutes in a 1:5 white vinegar dilution....cleans up the brush, reduces hair loss, and helps the brush soak up water &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Guru

Wow, thanks guys - excellent tips there. I doubt I'll use IPA, but soapy water and white vinegar should do the job.

James - as you say, I may not have taken into account the extra water holding capability of the badger hair. Cream was the same as earlier so that's not a culprit for sure.

Thanks again. Learn something every day.


----------



## Steve

its arrived


----------



## Guru

sjk said:


> its arrived


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Steve

Guru said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!


Cant use photobucket at work :lol:


----------



## james_death

RisingPower said:


> Ipa on a brush? Hmm...
> 
> Tbh I found to get the funk out there was a good procedure on badger and blade which pretty much just meant soaking in warm soapy water overnight.
> 
> http://badgerandblade.com/vb/showthread.php/139297-How-To-Break-In-A-Brush-amp-Get-The-Funk-Out


I know it can sound a bit extreme but its only alcohol as a disinfectant never hurt my simpson that had a previous owner and came a bit funky.

Wanted to ensure all risk gone, most people use a anti back hand soap but i have been disinfecting some vintage razors so had a jar made up ready for my brush. Never lost a single hair or damaged the fan etc.

As Simon ...Says...

I also live in a very hard water area all from bore holes.

A periodic wash will help and is something that should be done periodically anyway.


----------



## james_death

*Latest Purchase Shave related.....*










*Yes thats rite Evaporated Milk....*

Well specifically the Lidl stores one.... if you look at the ring pull there is just a slim slot.

Now when the milk is used up the tin will be rinsed out and it will be used for a blade bank....:thumb:

This way the blades are simply put out of harms way, and as the years pass and the tin fills up.

Once its full its then a nice compact container that is 100% recyclable.

You save the environment and anyones fingers etc from the sharps.

Simple cheap and effective, and theres a drink in it for you....:lol:


----------



## james_death

*Another Tech Razor... Again 40's-50's Gillette Tech Ball end and this one without blade, weighs 59 grams.*










Love these little old Razors they make a very cheap way into vintage razors are a mild shaver but the addition of a feather blade makes for a great combo.

These razors are also great for those new to DE Razor shaving a great way to start into DE Shaving and a vintage razor also... Win Win Win...


----------



## Steve

Well...

First shave an no cuts . Very strange experience. Blades are ****ing deadly . However pretty much no irritation . I just think I need more Practice


----------



## james_death

sjk said:


> Well...
> 
> First shave an no cuts . Very strange experience. Blades are ****ing deadly . However pretty much no irritation . I just think I need more Practice


About a month to fully get experienced with it, what blade did you use?

Enjoy.


----------



## james_death

*Some more stuff to test out....*










Just arrived from Muhle themselves....


----------



## Bustanut

James_death, how did you manage to get them to send these to you. I am currently spending a fortune on full sized products but would love to get something like this to test before I shell out bucket loads of cash.


----------



## Steve

james_death said:


> About a month to fully get experienced with it, what blade did you use?
> 
> Enjoy.


Astra platinum thing


----------



## james_death

Bustanut said:


> James_death, how did you manage to get them to send these to you. I am currently spending a fortune on full sized products but would love to get something like this to test before I shell out bucket loads of cash.


I know what you mean about buying stuff to test out and as i have so many is why i hope to help others by posting in my other thread.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=338433

Now trumpers do there sample pack but it is very random.

https://www.trumpers.com/product_detail.cfm?product=111547656

Truefitt and hill have just got there Cream and Balm sample packs back instock after months and months waiting for them to be made up again they sell millions of there sample packs every year.

http://www.truefittandhill.co.uk/categories/Sample-Packs/

Im going to get one of those samples again, now i have started the thread despite having about 4 of there creams and 2 of there balms. Just waiting for a reply to see why the 20% fathers day discount code is not working on them.

The Muhle there are no uk retailer in that affiliated directly and the samples as far as im aware are not available in the uk as a result.

I asked them about the samples when looking at there plastic razor Guards with my expanding vintage razor collection although the Guards are available from 1 or 2 uk stockists. They show free samples on there german main site but as the site mentions only one free sample per order i asked if that meant one free of each so no multiples of one kind as there site says additional samples are 50 euro i think.

http://www.muehle-shaving.com/shop/search?page=1

I gave up hearing from them but had included my thread link and address and after about a week i got a message back saying they were sending me some samples out....:thumb:


----------



## james_death

English shaving company offers.

Nice starter kit...

http://www.theenglishshavingcompany...r-Starter-Kit-Bundle/?~(prod_cats.category~=~

Jagger 20% Discount code... jagger20.

This will work on there boxed sets also including the £30 razor and cream set or the bigger £60 sets etc, will not work on already discounted set such as the above offer as that already has 20% off.

However it will enable you to choose exactly what you want in the jagger range and get the 20% off.


----------



## Bustanut

Thanks for this James_death, I will look at trying some of these.


----------



## Steve

How many shaves should I get to one blade ? WHST do people use as a blade bin ?


----------



## james_death

sjk said:


> How many shaves should I get to one blade ? WHST do people use as a blade bin ?


Blades vary for your hair type and number of passes etc.
4 would be a constant number of times shaved with a blade but some may get as many as 6 or even 7 some may get less but no less than 3 i think a fairly safe average is 5.

As for blade bin...Lidl...


----------



## james_death

Bustanut said:


> James_death, how did you manage to get them to send these to you. I am currently spending a fortune on full sized products but would love to get something like this to test before I shell out bucket loads of cash.


You can also get Edwin Jagger samples from the English Shaving Company...

http://www.theenglishshavingcompany...ml-Shaving-Cream-Pot/?~(prod_cats.category~=~


----------



## Steve

james_death said:


> Blades vary for your hair type and number of passes etc.
> 4 would be a constant number of times shaved with a blade but some may get as many as 6 or even 7 some may get less but no less than 3 i think a fairly safe average is 5.
> 
> As for blade bin...Lidl...


Ive had 2 shaves with one blade which have been bliss but attempted a 3rd and it feels blunt and just doesnt feel the same...


----------



## heavyd

I just use a blade for 3 shaves, its not like theyre expesive...........


----------



## Guru

Okay, reporting back after my initial misadventure with the badger brush.

I washed the brush with a solution of Pril dishwash liquid, and then let it sit in the solution for a couple of hours. I then rinsed it well and then whipped up a nice lather with my shaving cream. It did lather better. I, then let the brush sit overnight with the lather and washed it in the morning with plain water.

This did get rid of most of the funk, and the brush has bloomed up quite nicely. However, during hsave next day, I got a lather for my first pass, but for the second pass, it was dead - no lather whatsoever in the brush. I can see two reasons for this -

1. It needs one more cleaning cycle.
2. Since it's a badger brush, it needs considerably more cream to create & maintain a nice lather.

Am I right, or could there be something else, such as this brush does not like my cream or something like that? I had always managed to get lather sufficient for two passes with my earlier nylon brush and a large pea size of cream.


----------



## Steve

heavyd said:


> I just use a blade for 3 shaves, its not like theyre expesive...........


Not disputing that at all mate. The safety razor is a whole new thing for me ... So trying to learn the best I can. Between james and ryan who are getting me there slowly .


----------



## RisingPower

Guru said:


> Okay, reporting back after my initial misadventure with the badger brush.
> 
> I washed the brush with a solution of Pril dishwash liquid, and then let it sit in the solution for a couple of hours. I then rinsed it well and then whipped up a nice lather with my shaving cream. It did lather better. I, then let the brush sit overnight with the lather and washed it in the morning with plain water.
> 
> This did get rid of most of the funk, and the brush has bloomed up quite nicely. However, during hsave next day, I got a lather for my first pass, but for the second pass, it was dead - no lather whatsoever in the brush. I can see two reasons for this -
> 
> 1. It needs one more cleaning cycle.
> 2. Since it's a badger brush, it needs considerably more cream to create & maintain a nice lather.
> 
> Am I right, or could there be something else, such as this brush does not like my cream or something like that? I had always managed to get lather sufficient for two passes with my earlier nylon brush and a large pea size of cream.


Wouldn't a nylon brush be much stiffer?

Besides, my rod neep extra silvertip is much larger than the new forest 2204 and requires more cream and more effort to lather up but holds far more cream.

I'd say it would take more than one use to break it in.


----------



## Steve

What can I do to make the shave closer ?


----------



## RisingPower

sjk said:


> What can I do to make the shave closer ?


Bit random  More passes?


----------



## Steve

RisingPower said:


> Bit random  More passes?


Cheeks and stuff are ok it's just like my neck . Can't seem to get it as close as the others


----------



## RisingPower

sjk said:


> Cheeks and stuff are ok it's just like my neck . Can't seem to get it as close as the others


Work on it. Then get too close and get razor rash. Or just use no pressure and a few more passes, slowly, tilting your head slightly down and forwards.


----------



## james_death

I personally with my hair find 3 is best for me before blade disposal, but its all relevant to hair length density number of passes etc.

As for cream longevity some may give you enough for two passes some 3 or even four.

Does take a few shaves to get a badger bedded in properly. Dont leave cream in a brush over night always rinse it out and hang it upside down in a proper stand to dry it out, the funk will diminish and it will take on its own fragrance from your creams or soap even rinsing out.

It can take more working of the lather with a badger as the finer the hair the less bite as it were to work up the lather but this is more a case with soaps when a firmer brush can help greatly.

Possibly more cream needed to get more passes from the badger brush.

Closeness is all relative it really is best with no pressure but more passes but again this will depend on facial hair length if its every day some are ok with one pass some two or three.

It is all very personal as some may get irritation after the first pass some can do 4 passes and get none, this is all the dark art of what blade razor and cream or soap works best for the individual.

As for addiction i did fight the temptation to bid on a mergress Xl...

I did ask if it didnt sell to give me best price but it did get bid on...

I did purchase a legend of the shaving world though but wont say any more till i have it in my hand....:lol:


----------



## heavyd

sjk said:


> What can I do to make the shave closer ?


Buy a Muhle r41:thumb:

Take it easy to start with though, and try a steeper angle with it than normal 



james_death said:


> I did purchase a legend of the shaving world though but wont say any more till i have it in my hand....:lol:


What did you buy then James?


----------



## Guru

Another shave today, and it's obvious the badger needs some more breaking in. I had thought the funk was mostly gone, but I kept it in a closed shelf for a couple of days & today when I opened the door, the funk was there.

Used twice the cream today, and there was a nice lather for the first pass. Lather was still there for the second (not gone like last time), but not as much as I would have liked.

Brush going through a second round of defunking tonight. This time I'll also use white vinegar.


----------



## RisingPower

Guru said:


> Another shave today, and it's obvious the badger needs some more breaking in. I had thought the funk was mostly gone, but I kept it in a closed shelf for a couple of days & today when I opened the door, the funk was there.
> 
> Used twice the cream today, and there was a nice lather for the first pass. Lather was still there for the second (not gone like last time), but not as much as I would have liked.
> 
> Brush going through a second round of defunking tonight. This time I'll also use white vinegar.


Don't keep it in a closed shelf. Honestly, a week or so of use is required to break it in and remove the funk properly.


----------



## james_death

There is nothing to stop you working the brush up again to generate more lather in the brush as the brush will only hold so much.

Are you lathering on the face alone?

If so you can spend more time building up a lather in a bowl and the bowl will hold some lather as well as the brush for following shaves.


----------



## Steve

heavyd said:


> Buy a Muhle r41:thumb:
> 
> Take it easy to start with though, *and try a steeper angle with it than normal*
> 
> What did you buy then James?


Sorry to sound like a retard.

But what do you mean by this?

Ive only just started wet shaving so its the walk before you can run situation.

the top half of my face is perfect it just seems to be on my neck i cant get it al close.

If i start going back over it again i start to get some irritation so i kind of leave it there.


----------



## Guru

Yes James, I'm lathering on the face. Will try lathering in a bowl next time. Thanks.


----------



## heavyd

sjk said:


> Sorry to sound like a retard.
> 
> But what do you mean by this?
> 
> Ive only just started wet shaving so its the walk before you can run situation.
> 
> the top half of my face is perfect it just seems to be on my neck i cant get it al close.
> 
> If i start going back over it again i start to get some irritation so i kind of leave it there.


I was only talking about the other razor, the muhle r41. normally shave at 30degrees to the face, a steeper angle with the r41 sometimes gives better results


----------



## RisingPower

heavyd said:


> I was only talking about the other razor, the muhle r41. normally shave at 30degrees to the face, a steeper angle with the r41 sometimes gives better results


All i found a more aggressive razor did was to irritate skin more and be more difficult to shave with, but it is personal..


----------



## Dipesh

Been a while since I've posted on this thread but I'd thought I'd share a shave of the day.


----------



## james_death

Show off....:lol:


----------



## james_death

*Truefitt & Hill Discount Code. 20% Off till Fri 20th June.​*
We are offering 20% off on all of our toiletries range over the Father's Day weekend so that he too can experience that pampered barbershop feeling in the comfort of his own home.

Simply enter the code *TAHFathers14* at the checkout and you will receive a 20% discount on all of our toiletry products (does not include accessories). Offer includes: Colognes*, Aftershaves*, Shaving Creams, Shaving Soaps and many other items.

Offers end at midnight on Friday the 20th of June.

*Please check as to whether your country is eligible for delivery by checking the availability section of the product if ordering from overseas.
Offer only valid for online orders.

This will not work on the Gift Sets as they are already reduced as a combined set.

Truefitt & Hill do free postage on orders of £20 and over and the shave balms and cream samples are back in stock.

If say you purchased 2 of the £10 sample packs then put the discount code in it still honours the free postage despite lowering it below £20.

For it was £20 before the discount... cool....:thumb:

*The cream samples were not working with the code to start with but i contacted them and the I.T. guys sorted it....:thumb:*


----------



## Steve

Guys.

I have the Astra Platinum end blades. and some derby ones.

I seem to be getting one really good shave with a new blade and then I get onto the second shave it seems alot less clean if that makes sense. Seems to loose its edge quite rapidly after the first shave.

My facial hair is quite coarse. Could I be destroying blades in just one shave? I havent yet tried the derby ones but maybe this is a good start..?

Or does anyone have any tips?

thanks


----------



## RisingPower

sjk said:


> Guys.
> 
> I have the Astra Platinum end blades. and some derby ones.
> 
> I seem to be getting one really good shave with a new blade and then I get onto the second shave it seems alot less clean if that makes sense. Seems to loose its edge quite rapidly after the first shave.
> 
> My facial hair is quite coarse. Could I be destroying blades in just one shave? I havent yet tried the derby ones but maybe this is a good start..?
> 
> Or does anyone have any tips?
> 
> thanks


Seems a little unlikely, but maybe some sharper blades like feathers or polsilvers?


----------



## S22TUW

sjk said:


> Guys.
> 
> I have the Astra Platinum end blades. and some derby ones.
> 
> I seem to be getting one really good shave with a new blade and then I get onto the second shave it seems alot less clean if that makes sense. Seems to loose its edge quite rapidly after the first shave.
> 
> My facial hair is quite coarse. Could I be destroying blades in just one shave? I havent yet tried the derby ones but maybe this is a good start..?
> 
> Or does anyone have any tips?
> 
> thanks


I don't rate the derby blades, nicked my neck about 30 times with one :lol: same with the Gillette ones! Astra's are by far the best for me so far, yet to try a feather blade though!


----------



## Steve

RisingPower said:


> Seems a little unlikely, but maybe some sharper blades like feathers or polsilvers?


First shave is mint.. No irritation but cleaner shave. I work on the lathering alot etc to assit it more but just meh. just isnt the same..


----------



## RisingPower

sjk said:


> First shave is mint.. No irritation but cleaner shave. I work on the lathering alot etc to assit it more but just meh. just isnt the same..


Try the new polsilvers.


----------



## Nico1970

S22TUW said:


> I don't rate the derby blades, nicked my neck about 30 times with one :lol: same with the Gillette ones! Astra's are by far the best for me so far, yet to try a feather blade though!


IMO derby blades aren't much use.

Astra Platinums are as good as it gets for sensible money.

Feathers are even sharper but 'blunt' quicker and hence are not necessarily worth the extra expense.


----------



## Rayaan

I just bought a cut-throat razor. Ive got very thick facial hair, have to shave every day as it grows quick too. Experienced too much irritation with a 4 blader, too much with a three blader so went for a two blader disposable which was ok but the shaves werent any good. So cut-throat it is then!

Would about 10 cuts be good for a first timer? LOL


----------



## james_death

Its alla case of finding what is best for the individual but one shave from a blade does seam a bit much but is possible.

The comparison to the first shave with fresh blade if you have not shaven for a while the first shave will often seam really good as the skin of the face has rested even with a blade that has already been shaved with once or twice.

The following shaves on a daily basis can seam as though they are not as good as the skin of the face will not have recovered fully from the last shave if you are susceptible to irritation as a daily shaver also.

If indeed you do find a single double edged blade only lasts one shave then perhaps its a case of finding what blade works well for the cheapest price if its only going to be one use each time or indeed look at a straight.

Now a shavette would enable you to take the standard double edged blade and break in half easily done to double the shaves per blade.

But a true straight razor will continue to give shaves for decades but does mean outlay for the straight & strop at least and then some chromium oxide paste and a bit of balsa wood to keep the edge as it fades and if the paste does not do it it needs sending off for honing or more cost of buying some hones yourself.


----------



## james_death

heavyd said:


> What did you buy then James?


*A 54 Year Old Gillette...:lol:​*


















Came looking very well but a sanitising soak a little clean and polish and final sanitising and ready for the Pictures above....

Yes this lark can be as addictive as Vehicle Detailing....:lol:​


----------



## Nico1970

That's a beautiful weapon! Exact same one as I have.

I also have an unopened set of the original '10 Super Blue Blades' which fit in the slot in the box.

When I get the chance I must put a few pics up of my arsenal of DE razors....


----------



## james_death

Yeah going to have a go at an adjustable again and may as well make it the icon that is the Gillette Fatboy....

The Merkur Vision i had years back when it was launched i found brutal so moved it on...:lol:


----------



## Steve

Well guys it seems I can get one really good shave after 1 use of a new blade.

2nd shave is ok but not as clean. then that's it game over. After reading up on the derby blades I dont know if to try them or not or just stick to what i know at the moment.
As im getting a bit more confident with the razor is worth shaving against the grain on my neck to try and get the shave closer? Or am i going to start a horrific influx of ingrowing hairs.

I tried as a experiment mixing some shave oil in with the soap which wasn't really any good .

Thanks guys.


----------



## Nico1970

sjk said:


> Well guys it seems I can get one really good shave after 1 use of a new blade.
> 
> 2nd shave is ok but not as clean. then that's it game over. After reading up on the derby blades I dont know if to try them or not or just stick to what i know at the moment.
> As im getting a bit more confident with the razor is worth shaving against the grain on my neck to try and get the shave closer? Or am i going to start a horrific influx of ingrowing hairs.
> 
> I tried as a experiment mixing some shave oil in with the soap which wasn't really any good .
> 
> Thanks guys.


 Are you sure you are not pressing the DE razor against your face too hard? You really only need to let the 'weight' of the razor do the work.

Also, I have found that razors last longer if the face is given a really good scrub to remove old skin cells etc [bit like detailing that!?]. The idea being you only want the razor to cut hairs, and not have to contend with all the other stuff on your face.

Finally, make sure the face is well lubricated - only use good quality shaving soaps (Taylors, Geo Trumper, T&H for example) with loads of water in the brush. Some shaving soaps actually dry on the face and that can clearly reduce the working life of the blade.

With regards to going against the grain of the beard, I would try with the grain (WTG) first, then move on to across the grain (XTG) next. Once your face becomes accustomed to these procedures, then move on to against the grain (ATG), but make sure you 'pull' the skin to keep it absolutely tight. And, of course, don't rush things - DE shaving is a time consuming, but ultimately, very satisfying process.

Good luck..


----------



## Steve

Nico1970 said:


> Are you sure you are not pressing the DE razor against your face too hard? You really only need to let the 'weight' of the razor do the work.
> 
> Also, I have found that razors last longer if the face is given a really good scrub to remove old skin cells etc [bit like detailing that!?]. The idea being you only want the razor to cut hairs, and not have to contend with all the other stuff on your face.
> 
> Finally, make sure the face is well lubricated - only use good quality shaving soaps (Taylors, Geo Trumper, T&H for example) with loads of water in the brush. Some shaving soaps actually dry on the face and that can clearly reduce the working life of the blade.
> 
> With regards to going against the grain of the beard, I would try with the grain (WTG) first, then move on to across the grain (XTG) next. Once your face becomes accustomed to these procedures, then move on to against the grain (ATG), but make sure you 'pull' the skin to keep it absolutely tight. And, of course, don't rush things - DE shaving is a time consuming, but ultimately, very satisfying process.
> 
> Good luck..


I use a face scrub prior to shaving so that's all ok. I have some Taylor shaving soap which to be honest i quite like. I mix it all in a mug and spend a bit of time applying it .

As for pressing too hard im not sure :lol: I don't seem to be cutting myself or anything as there's not really much weight to the razor I have a Timor 1320 . 
I found the best blade to actually be the one in the box with the razor. 
May have just been first love so to speak :lol:

As for time yes I do take my time with it. I just find if i start attempting second passes to get it closer it starts to get sore and il get a rash.


----------



## Drewie

Fancied trying a different balm. 
Also thought I'd benefit from a pre shave oil, hopefully help with my awkward neck hair...

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr

Not sure how easy it will be to shave with a cam pulley mind...
Oh, and excuse the filthy workshop kitchen!


----------



## RisingPower

Drewie said:


> Fancied trying a different balm.
> Also thought I'd benefit from a pre shave oil, hopefully help with my awkward neck hair...
> 
> Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr
> 
> Not sure how easy it will be to shave with a cam pulley mind...
> Oh, and excuse the filthy workshop kitchen!


Ooo project kics, nice :thumb: Love the r40s.


----------



## Drewie

RisingPower said:


> Ooo project kics, nice :thumb: Love the r40s.


They cover my extended wheel nuts brilliantly :thumb:


----------



## james_death

Having seen the bench i thought perhaps Frankensteins monster in which case im sure the oil would work well...


----------



## LeadFarmer

Drewie said:


> Fancied trying a different balm.
> Also thought I'd benefit from a pre shave oil, hopefully help with my awkward neck hair...
> 
> Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr
> 
> Not sure how easy it will be to shave with a cam pulley mind...
> Oh, and excuse the filthy workshop kitchen!


Shaving in the kitchen? Ive not tried that yet


----------



## heavyd

I use the Eshave balm and oils. the flatter wider balms are excellent. stay away from the cucumber though, the smell is terrible!


----------



## Steve

Well i tried the a derby blade last night. No no no no no noooooooooo.

Not even half way through and i binned it and changed for a Astra platinum doofer. much better so i think i'll be sticking with those now full time.

Just now wondering to start shaving against the grain or not ?


----------



## Nico1970

sjk said:


> Well i tried the a derby blade last night. No no no no no noooooooooo.
> 
> Not even half way through and i binned it and changed for a Astra platinum doofer. much better so i think i'll be sticking with those now full time.
> 
> Just now wondering to start shaving against the grain or not ?


Yes, the Astra Platinums are hard to beat...

In terms of going ATG, there's no reason not to try - just be careful not to exert too much pressure (slightly more difficult as you will generally be shaving up the way, but the razor weight is, obviously, down towards the ground).

You should not get ingrown hairs as DE razors do not 'lift' the hair and cut it (like the rip off cartridge type) but simply cut the hair very close to - if indeed not absolutely level with - the skin. This is why DE gives the best shaving experience.


----------



## Steve

Nico1970 said:


> Yes, the Astra Platinums are hard to beat...
> 
> In terms of going ATG, there's no reason not to try - just be careful not to exert too much pressure (slightly more difficult as you will generally be shaving up the way, but the razor weight is, obviously, down towards the ground).
> 
> You should not get ingrown hairs as DE razors do not 'lift' the hair and cut it (like the rip off cartridge type) but simply cut the hair very close to - if indeed not absolutely level with - the skin. This is why DE gives the best shaving experience.


Thanks mate great advice again 

So thinking 1 pass with the grain and then 1 against to finish off?


----------



## Nico1970

sjk said:


> Thanks mate great advice again
> 
> So thinking 1 pass with the grain and then 1 against to finish off?


Yes, that should suffice ok.

Sometimes, when I have plenty of time, or want the closest shave possible, I will do 3 passes as follows:

WTG: With the grain shaving (essentially down the face / neck area)
XTG: Across the grain shaving (essentially from ear to nose / mouth)
ATG: Against the grain shaving (essentially up the neck / face area)

But, most times, I'll do WTG and ATG which is generally sufficient to give a day-to-day smooth finish.

Note too, the grain can change direction over the face / neck area for each individual. You can check this by letting a couple of days growth occur and then running your hand over the face / neck to see exactly which way the grain is growing.

At the end of the day, once you really get into shaving by DE, it is such an enjoyable experience and not the 'chore' that cartridge shaving is. Plus, it is also good for the mind as it forces you to actually take some time out and concentrate on one particular task - that should not be underestimated in today's hectic world...


----------



## Steve

Nico1970 said:


> Yes, that should suffice ok.
> 
> Sometimes, when I have plenty of time, or want the closest shave possible, I will do 3 passes as follows:
> 
> WTG: With the grain shaving (essentially down the face / neck area)
> XTG: Across the grain shaving (essentially from ear to nose / mouth)
> ATG: Against the grain shaving (essentially up the neck / face area)
> 
> But, most times, I'll do WTG and ATG which is generally sufficient to give a day-to-day smooth finish.
> 
> Note too, the grain can change direction over the face / neck area for each individual. You can check this by letting a couple of days growth occur and then running your hand over the face / neck to see exactly which way the grain is growing.
> 
> At the end of the day, once you really get into shaving by DE, it is such an enjoyable experience and not the 'chore' that cartridge shaving is. Plus, it is also good for the mind as it forces you to actually take some time out and concentrate on one particular task - that should not be underestimated in today's hectic world...


Thanks mate


----------



## james_death

You do need to see how your facial hair grows as different areas can grow in different directions.

I have some down some at a 45 degree and some horizontal.

Worth mapping out your face..

Print off this face mapping page and learn your direction of growth...:thumb:

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1168/919589791_d3bf0522a0_o.jpg


----------



## james_death

*Well a couple more razors to clean up... it is an addiction...:lol:*

*A Vintage Merkur travel razor and what i though was going to be an English Rocket has actually turned out to be a 1949 English Aristocrat Jr.....:thumb:*


----------



## Nico1970

james_death said:


> *Well a couple more razors to clean up... it is an addiction...:lol:*
> 
> *A Vintage Merkur travel razor and what i though was going to be an English Rocket has actually turned out to be a 1949 English Aristocrat Jr.....:thumb:*


A travel razor with an open comb - not for the faint-hearted...


----------



## james_death

Nico1970 said:


> A travel razor with an open comb - not for the faint-hearted...


:lol:... There not that bad they only drifted away from them as people started shaving daily so no need for the open comb...

Heck i use Shavettes and Straights, or there cooler name... Cutthroat....:lol:


----------



## james_death

Well the Vintage Merkur had a test run after sanitizing cleanup.

Looks well and when all packed up in its little box takes up a tiny amount of space although a non travel razor is not that big this thing takes it to another lever, very cool.

Now i think the modern version may be able to take a standard handle and you just save the collapsable handle for travelling to save that bit more space, however this Vintage chromed cased model does not.

The open comb on this with an Astra Platinum blade gave a very nice shave the size and weight of the razor was no issue at all.

It felt nice on the face, the open comb certainly giving a different feel just from the open comb itself.

No nicks etc at all, unlike the couple i have managed to give myself the first few shaves with the Merkur progress on setting 6 with A feather blade....:lol:

I think the razor is very effective is a cool looker and a cool little item all in.

Now i purchased this with a English Gillette 1949 Aristocrat Junior so if you say i have to half the cost since i purchased two razors then it cost me half the price of the modern version but since the cost i paid you are likely to pay just for the Aristrocrat jr itself or more then it was free....:lol:

So if you see one at a price your happy to pay dont be put off that its open combed its a quirky and effective razor...:thumb:


----------



## Nico1970

james_death said:


> Well the Vintage Merkur had a test run after sanitizing cleanup.
> 
> Looks well and when all packed up in its little box takes up a tiny amount of space although a non travel razor is not that big this thing takes it to another lever, very cool.
> 
> Now i think the modern version may be able to take a standard handle and you just save the collapsable handle for travelling to save that bit more space, however this Vintage chromed cased model does not.
> 
> The open comb on this with an Astra Platinum blade gave a very nice shave the size and weight of the razor was no issue at all.
> 
> It felt nice on the face, the open comb certainly giving a different feel just from the open comb itself.
> 
> No nicks etc at all, unlike the couple i have managed to give myself the first few shaves with the Merkur progress on setting 6 with A feather blade....:lol:
> 
> I think the razor is very effective is a cool looker and a cool little item all in.
> 
> Now i purchased this with a English Gillette 1949 Aristocrat Junior so if you say i have to half the cost since i purchased two razors then it cost me half the price of the modern version but since the cost i paid you are likely to pay just for the Aristrocrat jr itself or more then it was free....:lol:
> 
> So if you see one at a price your happy to pay dont be put off that its open combed its a quirky and effective razor...:thumb:


Ahh, great review and information!

I was toying with the idea of getting the modern Merkur Travel Razor 933CL, but what has been putting me off is the fact that it comes with a soft case.

The vintage one that you've got comes with a hard case which, theoretically, should offer more protection to its contents.

Looks like I'll have to keep an eye out on fleaBay for more vintage ones...

PS - any pics after the clean-up and polish?


----------



## james_death

I dont know if the razor originally came with just one side of the comb chromed as the top part hidden under the top cover is plain brass it seams but im looking to get a plating kit at some point anyway....:lol:

The Coin should give an idea on how dinky this case is... the razor when assembled stands 3 inches tall.


----------



## Drewie

Has anyone tried the Cyril R Salter Fresh Mint shaving cream?
I'm getting an itching for a mint cream for some reason.


----------



## RisingPower

Drewie said:


> Has anyone tried the Cyril R Salter Fresh Mint shaving cream?
> I'm getting an itching for a mint cream for some reason.


Yeah, i've got a tub, smells like after eights, lathers reasonably well but a more solid cream than the taylors.

Not a bad cream at all.


----------



## Drewie

Just ordered a pot


----------



## RisingPower

Drewie said:


> Just ordered a pot


It's a good cream, tbh I still want a pot of acqua di parma though.... One day...


----------



## james_death

Well having enjoyed some great british strawberries over a couple of days with some Meringue nests and evaporated milk..... Yum ...Yum...

One of these is now empty.....










So Label removed and well rinsed and dried out it was re labelled.....










Cheap effective and fully recyclable, once full in the recycle it will go ...:thumb:


----------



## Nico1970

james_death said:


> Well having enjoyed some great british strawberries over a couple of days with some Meringue nests and evaporated milk..... Yum ...Yum...
> 
> One of these is now empty.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Label removed and well rinsed and dried out it was re labelled.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap effective and fully recyclable, once full in the recycle it will go ...:thumb:


Fantastic idea!


----------



## Steve

I have Pepsi can for mine :lol:


----------



## james_death

sjk said:


> I have Pepsi can for mine :lol:


Good call, but what drew me to the Lidl store sold evaporated milk was the fact it has just a thin slit so even tipping it up and shaking it its highly unlikely a blade will fall back out.

This being a concern for the elves and there safety....

Also a soft drinks can is aluminium and the blades are steel so cannot be recycled as you need to separate aluminium from steel.


----------



## Drewie

james_death said:


> Good call, but what drew me to the Lidl store sold evaporated milk was the fact it has just a thin slit so even tipping it up and shaking it its highly unlikely a blade will fall back out.
> 
> This being a concern for the elves and there safety....
> 
> Also a soft drinks can is aluminium and the blades are steel so cannot be recycled as you need to separate aluminium from steel.


Pepsi cans are steel :thumb:


----------



## james_death

Sorry dude should have re read as you say some cans are still steel, easy to check with a magnet anyway.


----------



## -Simon-

Great deal at Sainsbury's believe it or not!

http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/sol/global_search/global_result.jspbmForm=global_search&GLOBAL_DATA._search_term1=truefitt&GLOBAL_DATA._searchType=0&bmUID=1393451827422

:thumb:


----------



## Rainbow

Hi guys. I am currently using Gillette safety razors and cartridges, but I am not happy with the results. I used to use Fusion and similar ones that have 4-5 blades, then I switched to Mach 3 with 3 blades, then to Blue 3, then to Sensor Excell with 2 blades. With the last one I am overall pleased, but I was wondering is here any alternative razor of the types you are discussing here that offers the safety of Gillette razor blade? I hope you understand what I mean - I want a new razor blade, preferably with a single blade that offers the safety of Gillette cartridges against cutting yourself.

Any help would be highly appreciated!


----------



## -Simon-

Rainbow said:


> Hi guys. I am currently using Gillette safety razors and cartridges, but I am not happy with the results. I used to use Fusion and similar ones that have 4-5 blades, then I switched to Mach 3 with 3 blades, then to Blue 3, then to Sensor Excell with 2 blades. With the last one I am overall pleased, but I was wondering is here any alternative razor of the types you are discussing here that offers the safety of Gillette razor blade? I hope you understand what I mean - I want a new razor blade, preferably with a single blade that offers the safety of Gillette cartridges against cutting yourself.
> 
> Any help would be highly appreciated!


Simples DE and practice :thumb:


----------



## Rainbow

Do you mind something like this ? http://www.amazon.com/Merkur-HD-34C-Chrome-Plated/dp/B001LYAQ9E/ref=cm_lmf_img_2

Is it safe like Gillette ones? I am sorry for being noob.


----------



## -Simon-

Spot on....perfectly safe....just takes a little practice!

Google safety razor shaving for tutorials...GeoFatboys one of the best IMHO..


----------



## stangalang

Rainbow, i have a merkur progress and a few other bits that i have sat around if you are looking for a starter kit? I could add a few blades and all you need is a brush really to be fully stocked. If its helpful pm me and we can sort a trade :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Never thought this thread would get so big/popular.


----------



## -Simon-

Ross said:


> Never thought this thread would get so big/popular.


Perhaps you should start to sell shaving supplies :lol:


----------



## Ross

Only at a good mark up haha


----------



## james_death

Oh no there goes all the Number 10 cream from Sainsbury's then....:lol:

Its become a great catchment area for shaving related stuff, purchases deals etc...:thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

james_death said:


> Oh no there goes all the Number 10 cream from Sainsbury's then....:lol:
> 
> Its become a great catchment area for shaving related stuff, purchases deals etc...:thumb:


Typically, I'd just picked up some KENT menthol cream having finished my Taylor's Sandalwood, but at £3.99 couldn't resist!

One thing that surprised me was how much difference a quality cream makes to the end result.....when I was waiting on my KENT I used some Palmolive that I had in the shave draw...much harder to get a rich lather, picked up a couple of nicks, and the shave was noticeably less close....


----------



## james_death

I have been trying out the arko stick smells like stardrops mind...:lol:

Was going to do a stick comparison with the old palmolive in relation to travel shaving using sticks.

I really like the Number 10 it seams to go under the radar but a lot have said its better than truefitts extra sensitive.

The Arko i found a better lather with a cold water shave.

The cold water shave is a great thing to try out while we have the warmer weather.

Feels good on a warm day and folks can try it out without feeling like ice in the winter to see if they like it.

I really like the cold water shave, i get a closer shave as my face is not puffy from hot water that can result with more stubble when the puffy ness subsides.

Cold water shaving certainly has merits and really is going to be my preferred method with only hot water for comparison of cream and soap performance.

As for the link to the number 10 i really should not i already have 2 pots as it is besides all the other soaps and creams...:lol:


----------



## Guru

I'm back with another question -

I've heard (and practise too) of multiple pass shaves, and while I understand 2 pass and three pass shaves, I have a hard time understanding any additional passes - like in a three pass shave you would have first pass WTG, second XTG and third ATG. Then what?

Reason for asking is that when I want a BBS shave, I tend to go for three passes - the first two are fine, but the third one still feels pretty rough. Then even after the third pass, I can feel spots where I need to give finishing touches. Also, the alum block stings like hell after the third pass. So I was wondering whether I need more passes, but then how do I structure my passes?


----------



## james_death

Your free to do as many passes as you wish, individuals have to decide do they really need that ultimate baby smooth shave?

Can you be satisfied with 1/2/3 or 4 passes your fourth pass could be viewed as what you do when you feel your face you find the odd spot that needs localised blade scrubbing or j hooking... just look them up on you tube.

Today i have done 3 passes simply for testing products out as i dont even have to shave in my job but i am doing every day just to try stuff out.

You learn what blades and style of shaving suits you, face mapping helps a lot to know exactly how your facial hair lies.


----------



## -Simon-

As James says often this depend on the razor and blade combo...I will sometimes do wtg, left to right xtg, right to left xtg, and a final atg.....


----------



## Guru

This arrived just now -

20140711_175046

It's got rave reviews on badgerandblade, and it's Indian. Got it pretty cheap too - 240 INR landed - i.e. 2.2 GBP. Let's see what the hype is all about.


----------



## james_death

Look forward to hearing about that, have been thinking about simply getting some aloe vera and trying that as a pre post shave.


----------



## james_death

Well spent a couple of hours in the Penhaligons outlet in the centre near york.

Nice time playing with the scents but **** 1870 and the Endymion still my faves and suit my chemistry.

So came away with the Endymion Shaving cream to go with the balm that i love and the cologne.... sweeeeet.

They stopped doing the **** 1870 in shaving cream a good while back but had to get a couple of the balm....


----------



## RisingPower

james_death said:


> Well spent a couple of hours in the Penhaligons outlet in the centre near york.
> 
> Nice time playing with the scents but **** 1870 and the Endymion still my faves and suit my chemistry.
> 
> So came away with the Endymion Shaving cream to go with the balm that i love and the cologne.... sweeeeet.
> 
> They stopped doing the **** 1870 in shaving cream a good while back but had to get a couple of the balm....


I still prefer blenheim bouquet but endymion is good too.


----------



## james_death

I wanted to like the Blenheim and do to some extent still have a 100ml bottle and the balm but not too bothered about the balm.

Also depends when you last tried Blenheim as in old it had Oak Moss but that was pulled a while back and had another slight reformulation between.

The Hammam is off the shelves as thats being reformulated and they have 2 more fragrances coming out soonish and another 3 i think at the end of the year.

I have a good few lucky tiger lines coming although who i ordered from do not have the hair tonic i fancy trying. Im going to have a go for a handle bar Mustache...


----------



## RisingPower

james_death said:


> I wanted to like the Blenheim and do to some extent still have a 100ml bottle and the balm but not too bothered about the balm.
> 
> Also depends when you last tried Blenheim as in old it had Oak Moss but that was pulled a while back and had another slight reformulation between.
> 
> The Hammam is off the shelves as thats being reformulated and they have 2 more fragrances coming out soonish and another 3 i think at the end of the year.
> 
> I have a good few lucky tiger lines coming although who i ordered from do not have the hair tonic i fancy trying. Im going to have a go for a handle bar Mustache...


Hmmm my bb shaving cream may be like 2 years old now tbh...

Didn't ever like hammam. Liked elixir, that would be interesting in a cream..

May well have had oak moss in, had the sort of orangey notes and a deep woody smell..


----------



## james_death

Yeah not really woody now that would be the oak moss, i think it had Eucalyptus also and that went in last re formulation.

Hammam and Elixer are supposed to be similar but its all relative, Womens Number 9 on me smells deeper than the mens which smells like Kia-ora on me.






But i like that in the mens but the womens again starts to remind me of trumpers cologne a bit after a while.

Artemisia i rather like on me and that lasts the day out.

Castile is too much like trumpers cologne on me and i cant stand that but lots like castile.

They just dont seam to be bothered about the shaving side really it seams to me.


----------



## RisingPower

I hate eucalyptus. Sounds like next time it'll have to be some acqua di parma I try.

I liked elixir for its incense smell, bb for the musky orange, 1870 was close behind as was endymion. 

Problem with the last two was they didn't seem to last at all.

Hammam just smelt crap imho, a little too feminine.


----------



## james_death

I think the new fragrances one will be a bay rum and the last three are supposed to be based as a trade route collection.


----------



## mike41

Ive been lurking on this thread for a while now, before taking the plunge and getting a novice kit from Gingernuts shaving supplies last month, and have been steadily adding to my colle tion ever since. I found the Astra and Derby blades a bit meh to begin with, but thinking back it was probably down to me adjusting my technique after years of scraping away with a mach3, will give them another go sometime. I used a yellow Gillette seven o'clock all last week and really liked it, but tonight had my best shave yet, with a Lord blade, Bluebeards shaving oil and the Truefitt and Hill cream that the postie brought this morning.3 passes, with, against and across the grain-left next to no irritation, no cuts and a really smooth finish. Planning to upgrade my razor in the next month or two,as I would like something with a bit longer handle-Merkur 38c possibly? .
Mike


----------



## Guru

Mike, have you tried the green Gilette 7 o'clocks? Did you get these from India?


----------



## mike41

Guru said:


> Mike, have you tried the green Gilette 7 o'clocks? Did you get these from India?


Yes theyre from India, bought on Amazon, but no I havent tried them yet, are they any good? 
Mike


----------



## Guru

Of all the Indian blades I've tried, they are my favourites so far. Of course, when it comes to blades, it becomes purely subjective.


----------



## james_death

Very tidy collection and yes its as addictive for products as detailing...:lol:

Liking the Sputnik blades at the minute and the merkur progress.


----------



## Ross

Really liking my 39c right now, goes through thick stubble like nothing else


----------



## mike41

Guru said:


> Of all the Indian blades I've tried, they are my favourites so far. Of course, when it comes to blades, it becomes purely subjective.


They were £4.50 inc del for 6 packs, which I think was a good price. I'll give them a go next week, going to continue with the lords for next few shaves and see how they go.



james_death said:


> Very tidy collection and yes its as addictive for products as detailing...:lol:


And theres me telling the mrs itll be cheaper than buying cartridge blades. 
Mike


----------



## james_death

Ross said:


> Really liking my 39c right now, goes through thick stubble like nothing else


It was my 39c i was favouring over over all the razors including the vintage ones.

Still was until i got a couple of weeks in trying out the progress, still love the 39c and as you say no matter how thick the beard etc, its gone in a flash with the 39C, top top razor.



mike41 said:


> And theres me telling the mrs itll be cheaper than buying cartridge blades.
> Mike


You were warned...:lol:

Gets really bad when you start collecting the razors as well...


----------



## RisingPower

james_death said:


> Very tidy collection and yes its as addictive for products as detailing...:lol:
> 
> Liking the Sputnik blades at the minute and the merkur progress.


Do you actually get on with the sputnik blades?

I've got a whole batch of russky blades I find blunt, sputnik is one, I think, voshkod rapiras, gilette ruby etc.


----------



## james_death

Yeah i get on with the sputniks seamed to get into a really good shave run with them and the progress on 3 and most shaves from the sputnik blades.

The thing is we are all searching for the best match for our skin and even if we find a good set up another batch could be pants... Oh well....


----------



## Spinonit

Had my first DE shave this morning using my newly bought Merkur HD 34C, Derby blades and some Proraso sensitive shave cream. I love the feeling and it made the tedious shave much more enjoyable this morning. Little bit of shaving rash on my neck, probably due to mixing the lather too dry - I'll get used to mixing it better over the coming days.

Do you guys use pre-shave oils or lotions and do they give noticeably smoother shaves/less rash etc?


----------



## V3nom

Spinonit said:


> Had my first DE shave this morning using my newly bought Merkur HD 34C, Derby blades and some Proraso sensitive shave cream. I love the feeling and it made the tedious shave much more enjoyable this morning. Little bit of shaving rash on my neck, probably due to mixing the lather too dry - I'll get used to mixing it better over the coming days.
> 
> Do you guys use pre-shave oils or lotions and do they give noticeably smoother shaves/less rash etc?


I have a shower first making sure a get my face nice and soaking for a good 5 minutes, come out and dry off then apply some olive oil to my face then Proraso shave cream.

Only got into DE shaving at the start of the year myself and I love it :thumb:


----------



## james_death

Some use oils some dont some are thick some light some will make there own say sweet almond oil and a essential oil for a nice fragrance or tea tree etc.

So far the only one that actually did seam to give a closer shave and a smoother shave for me is Edwin Jagger's hydrating pre shave lotion for sensitive/normal skin.


----------



## RisingPower

james_death said:


> Yeah i get on with the sputniks seamed to get into a really good shave run with them and the progress on 3 and most shaves from the sputnik blades.
> 
> The thing is we are all searching for the best match for our skin and even if we find a good set up another batch could be pants... Oh well....


This is the thing, I could swear the polsilvers and personnas vary significantly, but polsilvers still seem to be very good universally.


----------



## james_death

Seam to run in fazes i think there was some issues over the lab blues a while back.


----------



## mike41

Had my second really smooth shave tonight, with the Lord blade I opened on monday.I havent seen them mentioned much on here, does nobody else rate them?
Mike


----------



## RisingPower

mike41 said:


> Had my second really smooth shave tonight, with the Lord blade I opened on monday.I havent seen them mentioned much on here, does nobody else rate them?
> Mike


I found them really average at best. I'd probably class them as less sharp than the astras and about as smooth.


----------



## Bustanut

Managed to get hold of this bad boy recently. 

Been using an edwin jagger D86 that I got from gingernuts a while back and really been enjoying DE shaving. The upgrade (although a little expensive) is the next level for me. I have had three of the best shaves of my life with this along with truefitt and hills shave oil and crabtree and Evelyn's West Indian lines cream. Followed it up with an alum block (although it's not been needed yet really) and my truefitt and hill aftershave balm samples (will probably settle on sandalwood). The variable setting on the blade is fantastic but needs to be used with caution. Had a play with the jhook technique etc and can get it smooth as a babies butt now using a feather blade.
P.s. Ignore the grouting, just realised what it looks like blown up. You can't see that normally.


----------



## -Simon-

Nice....Mekur Futur?


----------



## Bustanut

-Simon- said:


> Nice....Mekur Futur?


Yes buddy it is


----------



## -Simon-

Looks like a nice set up! How did you use the adjustments through the shave?


----------



## james_death

Man that takes me back to my Merkur Vision and that was a monster.


----------



## Demetrios72

Got one of those but not used it yet
Turned up they are pretty aggresive :doublesho


----------



## james_death

I found the vision lethal, moved it on at no loss.

Then again the Merkur 39C is regarded as the sledgehammer and a rep for aggressiveness.

I dont find it so and is a fave of mine.

As ever not only the blades but the razors suit different people.

The Head on the Vision is massive and a struggle to do under the nose.


----------



## -Simon-

Gotta love the sledgehammer


----------



## james_death

Yeah the Sledgehammer had become my fave and possibly will be again after testing out the Progress for a few months i think.


----------



## Demetrios72

Just got myself a Muhle R89 Double Edge Safety Razor in Rosegold

A beautiful razor, I use it with Voskhood Razor blade and get a fantastic shave

A very forgiving razor

http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk...r89-safety-razor-rose-gold-5060227362751.html


----------



## james_death

Demetri said:


> Just got myself a Muhle R89 Double Edge Safety Razor in Rosegold
> 
> A beautiful razor, I use it with Voskhood Razor blade and get a fantastic shave
> 
> A very forgiving razor
> 
> http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk...r89-safety-razor-rose-gold-5060227362751.html


I have plenty of razors but have been tempted a few times with this for the rose gold, but im going to get a plating kit at some point so can rose gold what i wish then....:lol:


----------



## Demetrios72

james_death said:


> I have plenty of razors but have been tempted a few times with this for the rose gold, but im going to get a plating kit at some point so can rose gold what i wish then....:lol:


I'm really liking this one i have a few razors too but I always seem to use this one.

I think the blade I use plays a big role too, I think I have found the perfect combo for this razor
Sputniks work really well as do the Shark super stainless


----------



## Bustanut

-Simon- said:


> Looks like a nice set up! How did you use the adjustments through the shave?


After about 2 days growth I start my first pass on setting 1 then take it to three for the second pass. It's usually pretty good by then but for the bits that need a third pass 4 is usually as high as I would go for the tricky bits under the chin etc. setting six is equivalent to using a shavette and not for the faint hearted. With a bit of trial and error I am getting really good clean shaves. I quite like the bulk of the unit after my EJ D86 and as yet have had no problems getting the bits under the nose etc. it's looks the nuts too. :thumb:


----------



## mike41

Just bought myself a Merkur 38c and some Proraso green shaving cream from Executive Shaving Supplies stall at Silverburn, Glasgow. Very helpful knowledgeable and friendly service from the young lad serving.Looking forward to trying it out later.
Mike


----------



## james_death

The 38C is what i started out with and was my fave until the 39C and the progress.

Still a solid workhorse so enjoy.

At this rate in a couple of years we may have all the male members of the forum traditionalist shavers....

Good that you found somewhere that had a stand so you could get your hands on them and possibly smell a few products...:lol:


----------



## mike41

james_death said:


> The 38C is what i started out with and was my fave until the 39C and the progress.
> 
> Still a solid workhorse so enjoy.
> 
> At this rate in a couple of years we may have all the male members of the forum traditionalist shavers....
> 
> Good that you found somewhere that had a stand so you could get your hands on them and possibly smell a few products...:lol:


I did consider a 39c but not sure yet about the slant bar. Im still a beginner after all lol. Yea was good to see all the stuff for real instead of online.....TOBS creams were all on display and youre allowed a sniff of them all. Couldve spent a fortune there.
Mike


----------



## james_death

Yeah thats a big issue you start smelling and then the wallet comes out, but for the most part most scents are fleeting or dont even notice when lathered up.

I love the slant bar and even with a feather blade in it was no beast to me, enjoy the razor and before you know it your spending more on shaving gear than detailing gear, unless you can resist...:lol:

Talking of addiction im now looking to beard oil and mustache wax....:lol:


----------



## Ross

39c is a beautiful shaving razor I really like using it


----------



## Guru

Need some help here guys. My brother is expected to be coming home from Uk next month, and I want to take this opportunity to order an open comb razor. At the same time, I don't want to spend a fortune (Remember, what is peanuts for you guys is still a small fortune for us - due to the exchange rates).

So, what would you recommend?


----------



## heavyd

Muhle r41, or buy a vintage Gillette NEW?


----------



## james_death

Guru... look at the fatip grande i think is about cheapest open comb around £20.

Or a vintage razor the vintage could be even cheaper but even gillette stopped making the open comb.

Get looking on ebay etc.


----------



## Ross

Ebay is very dangerous for razors haha


----------



## james_death

Ross said:


> Ebay is very dangerous for razors haha


Yeah thats where all my vintage have come from....:lol::wall:

Mind was well chuffed getting the Henckells Open comb a rare item and the fact i have a Henckells straight which is what is more common for Henckells im in a position to try what was Henckels renown straight razors and then what replaced them for the most part especially as the safety razor put majority of the straight manufacturers out of business.

Im now taking a tentative step into beard oils and mustache wax....

So many great sounding fragrances out there in the oils and mustache waxes i can see another collection building....:lol::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Ross

I did get my English red tip off eBay for about 20 quid which was a steal


----------



## mike41

I was feeling brave earlier, so loaded a Feather blade into my new 38c to christen it. Boy those things are sharp, even managed to nick my finger when I was unwrapping it  thankfully my face fared a bit better, with only a few bloodspots and a mega smooth shave. What a difference the weight and longer handle makes compared to my little Timor, which I doubt I'll be using much from now on.
Mike


----------



## james_death

Ross said:


> I did get my English red tip off eBay for about 20 quid which was a steal


I think mine was about £18 including postage.


----------



## james_death

mike41 said:


> I was feeling brave earlier, so loaded a Feather blade into my new 38c to christen it. Boy those things are sharp, even managed to nick my finger when I was unwrapping it  thankfully my face fared a bit better, with only a few bloodspots and a mega smooth shave. What a difference the weight and longer handle makes compared to my little Timor, which I doubt I'll be using much from now on.
> Mike


The feathers certainly are sharp but for that sharpness they can seam to drop off cutting ability faster.

Enjoy the razor it a great bit of kit.


----------



## Demetrios72

Maggi200 said:


> Would derby blades work with it? I'm interested in something like that, but dunno what's what lol. I did do some searching but I forget what I found


Some people like Derby Blades and some people hate them

Astra SP are a good bet as are Voskhoods or Sputniks


----------



## RisingPower

Demetri said:


> Some people like Derby Blades and some people hate them
> 
> Astra SP are a good bet as are Voskhoods or Sputniks


Don't you think he's found a blade after four years, or maybe he's sporting a pretty impressive beard?


----------



## RisingPower

james_death said:


> The feathers certainly are sharp but for that sharpness they can seam to drop off cutting ability faster.
> 
> Enjoy the razor it a great bit of kit.


It's strange, I don't even find them that sharp.... Polsilvers extra iridiums on the other hand...


----------



## james_death

RisingPower said:


> It's strange, I don't even find them that sharp.... Polsilvers extra iridiums on the other hand...


Everything is relative as i found the polsilvers decent but not more than the feathers yet the feathers were not as sharp as i was expecting.

But stick them in a shavette and they seam a darn more sharper.


----------



## Spinonit

Spotted this on HUKD and thought I'd post it here in case anyone _thinking_ about taking the plunge with a DE, this Edwin Jagger DE89L gets pretty good reviews and seems a steal at £18.83 (down from £24).


----------



## james_death

Spotted a tiki land locked soap on fleabay and though yeah ill have that, but fell for ill see what else they have, asked a question about combined postage came back from walking the dog and it had sold... ill never learn will i i simply should have bought the tiki and then asked the question....:wall:.. as if i dont have enough creams and soaps...:lol:


----------



## Nico1970

james_death said:


> Spotted a tiki land locked soap on fleabay and though yeah ill have that, but fell for ill see what else they have, asked a question about combined postage came back from walking the dog and it had sold... ill never learn will i i simply should have bought the tiki and then asked the question....:wall:.. as if i dont have enough creams and soaps...:lol:


I know the feeling. If I had a pound for every time I let something go..:wall:


----------



## james_death

Nico1970 said:


> I know the feeling. If I had a pound for every time I let something go..:wall:


Yeah would have over £50 now....:lol:


----------



## mike41

RisingPower said:


> It's strange, I don't even find them that sharp.... Polsilvers extra iridiums on the other hand...





james_death said:


> The feathers certainly are sharp but for that sharpness they can seam to drop off cutting ability faster.
> 
> Enjoy the razor it a great bit of kit.


Just had my 4th shave of the week with the same Feather blade,it seems to have lost its edge a little tonight,so I won't use it again, but still it gave me a good close shave,and for the first time since I started this malarkey,not one blood spot or nick  . I'm really liking the Merkur 38c,the extra weight and longer handle are great compared to the Timor,and I'm finding shaving with it much easier.
I've been using this Arko Ice Mint aftershave balm the past few days too,and really rate it,for only £2.24 delivered off Amazon. Works really well to quickly calm down any burning or irritation, especially on my neck.


Also I've ordered a handmade Beer and Bergamot shaving soap from the Bay of E to try out next,it should hopefully come this week,while I'm still as much into Car Detailing as before, it's now nearly 2 months since I bought anything in that department,guess this is proving every bit as addictive instead :lol::lol:

Mike


----------



## mike41

Truefitt & Hill No10 Cream, now down to £6.50 inc delivery,I paid £9+ for it a few weeks back from the same seller.
Truefitt & Hill No 10 Finest Shaving Cream (200 ml): Amazon.co.uk: Beauty

Mike


----------



## james_death

mike41 said:


> Truefitt & Hill No10 Cream, now down to £6.50 inc delivery,I paid £9+ for it a few weeks back from the same seller.
> Truefitt & Hill No 10 Finest Shaving Cream (200 ml): Amazon.co.uk: Beauty
> 
> Mike


Good Cream i find and is a good price at the usual £8 to £9.



mike41 said:


> I've been using this Arko Ice Mint aftershave balm the past few days too,and really rate it,for only £2.24 delivered off Amazon. Works really well to quickly calm down any burning or irritation, especially on my neck.
> 
> Also I've ordered a handmade Beer and Bergamot shaving soap from the Bay of E to try out next,it should hopefully come this week,while I'm still as much into Car Detailing as before, it's now nearly 2 months since I bought anything in that department,guess this is proving every bit as addictive instead :lol::lol:
> 
> Mike


I have seen that beer and bergamot and been thinking about trying out some of the home made stuff, dont think ill go for the beer one but a few sound tempting.


----------



## S22TUW

Bought 100 Astra blades the other day from the bay of E for the grand sum of £8 with free postage lol!


----------



## -Simon-

S22TUW said:


> Bought 100 Astra blades the other day from the bay of E for the grand sum of £8 with free postage lol!


You can't beat em :thumb:


----------



## james_death

Yeah did the same myself about a month back...:thumb:


----------



## tromppost

What are you guys shaving


----------



## mike41

Had a go with a Polsilver blade this week. First time it felt almost too sharp (if you get what I mean)second time was a lot better. Both excellent shaves though, juts made me go extra careful, which maybe isnt a bad thing.No cuts or irritation though. Initial thoughts are they're even better than the feather blades. The beer and bergamot soap arrived the other day, smells 'interesting'. Will try it out and report back over the weekend :thumb:
Mike


----------



## james_death

tromppost said:


> What are you guys shaving


A Bison.....


----------



## james_death

mike41 said:


> Had a go with a Polsilver blade this week. First time it felt almost too sharp (if you get what I mean)second time was a lot better. Both excellent shaves though, juts made me go extra careful, which maybe isnt a bad thing.No cuts or irritation though. Initial thoughts are they're even better than the feather blades. The beer and bergamot soap arrived the other day, smells 'interesting'. Will try it out and report back over the weekend :thumb:
> Mike


Look forward the the review...:thumb:


----------



## james_death

Well my Lucky Tiger gear i ordered to try is sat with parcel force.

I now need to pay £13.10 import vat... not so bad but then another £8 for parcel forces clearance fee.....:wall:


----------



## Dipesh

I've been recently using Czech & Speake oxford and Cambridge shaving soap. It's absolutely fantastic. The scent is wow.


----------



## heavyd

james_death said:


> Well my Lucky Tiger gear i ordered to try is sat with parcel force.
> 
> I now need to pay £13.10 import vat... not so bad but then another £8 for parcel forces clearance fee.....:wall:


I didn't have to pay anything for my lucky tiger bottles, must have hit lucky for a change!
Thinking of getting a straight to try next....


----------



## james_death

Dipesh said:


> I've been recently using Czech & Speake oxford and Cambridge shaving soap. It's absolutely fantastic. The scent is wow.


Nice one...:thumb:

So what they could not decide to Oxford or Cambridge so edged there bets and went for both....:lol:

Not wanting to alienate anyone and loose sales...


----------



## james_death

heavyd said:


> I didn't have to pay anything for my lucky tiger bottles, must have hit lucky for a change!
> Thinking of getting a straight to try next....


Wife had a delivery of stuff and she never got stung either... talk about tax on tax on tax... the big nark for me is the fact parcel force always want another £8 on top of other charges...:wall:

Now the straight is something i love but it can be a big investment.

Make sure you get one shave ready or are willing to send off for getting it there and minimum you will need is a leather strop double sided or paddle strop for maintaining the edge.

One side namely the rough side for some chromium oxide paste on it.

Remember its strop before the shave never be tempted to strop straight after the shave as the steel needs to rest a day.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Can anyone recommend a good shaving brush please?

My Edwin Jagger is losing its bristle, they falling out in clumps making shaving difficult. Not sure whether to give synthetic a try?


----------



## Brianpilman

Synthetic get a latest omega I use one when shaving on the run it's pretty good. For a badger you can't beat a new forest brushes brush. There a reasonable price and uk made


----------



## Guru

Omega 10065 or 10049 - cheap and effective. Boar bristles, so it takes a bit of a time to break in.


----------



## RisingPower

LeadFarmer said:


> Can anyone recommend a good shaving brush please?
> 
> My Edwin Jagger is losing its bristle, they falling out in clumps making shaving difficult. Not sure whether to give synthetic a try?


Price? Simpson I think are probably the best at a price.


----------



## james_death

Had my edwin Jagger best badger for about 8 years and never lost a bristle but have on the simpson commodore about a year old.

Have heard some good things about the muhle synthetic may have to try one as synthetics did not float my boat of old nor boar hair for me im afraid.

Still find the edwin jagger badgers the best for price and quality so far.


----------



## Demetrios72

LeadFarmer said:


> Can anyone recommend a good shaving brush please?
> 
> My Edwin Jagger is losing its bristle, they falling out in clumps making shaving difficult. Not sure whether to give synthetic a try?


Look at the New Forest brushes

I have the Tubby II 
Great reviews on these brushes :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh

I'd say Morris & Forndran (PM me for details) or shavemac. Forget Simpson, over priced and quality is hit and miss.


----------



## mike41

I'm planning to head up to Executive Shaving Co at Silverburn Glasgow tomorrow,quite like the look of this brush. :thumb:

http://www.executive-shaving.co.uk/super-badger-hair-silvertip-shaving-brush.php






Any thoughts,seems a good price?

Mike


----------



## Demetrios72

mike41 said:


> I'm planning to head up to Executive Shaving Co at Silverburn Glasgow tomorrow,quite like the look of this brush. :thumb:
> 
> http://www.executive-shaving.co.uk/super-badger-hair-silvertip-shaving-brush.php
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts,seems a good price?
> 
> Mike


Have a look at the New Forest Brushes

http://newforestbrushes.blogspot.co.uk/

Really good brushes :thumb:


----------



## Guru

Well, this thread has lead me to another AD. First it was only detailing products, after reading this thread I started DE shaving, became a member at B&B and acquired a new AD - RAD.:wall:

As of now I have already ended up buying six vintage razors from the bay of all things. First two landed on Monday. Here are the pics -

First one is a Gilette Tech with Aluminium handle and is in great condition -

20140804_202141

20140804_202210

Second one is a MOFEM from Hungary. It's a clone of the Gilette Old type but reported to be milder than that. This one needs some cleaning, and maybe replating -

20140804_202906

20140804_203039

20140804_203135


----------



## mike41

Demetri said:


> Have a look at the New Forest Brushes
> 
> http://newforestbrushes.blogspot.co.uk/
> 
> Really good brushes :thumb:


They look good,is that what you use?
I've seen some beautiful one -off hand turned brushes on Instagram, but they want nearly £15 shipping from USA 

Mike


----------



## Demetrios72

mike41 said:


> They look good,is that what you use?
> I've seen some beautiful one -off hand turned brushes on Instagram, but they want nearly £15 shipping from USA
> 
> Mike


I use the Tubby II

Really nice brush very little hair loss and feels really nice

The guy that makes them (Fido) is a member on The Shaving Room
I got this one based on the reviews from the forum

I would recomend :thumb:


----------



## james_death

I was browsing the New forest brushes last night.., you swine...:lol:

Its only a matter of time till i falter....:wall:


----------



## heavyd

I prefer my new forest from the ones I own.
Just bought a straight today aswell


----------



## Nico1970

james_death said:


> I was browsing the New forest brushes last night.., you swine...:lol:
> 
> Its only a matter of time till i falter....:wall:


+1....

I'd never heard of the New Forest Brushes before, but having had a good read of their website, I feel a purchase coming on...


----------



## RisingPower

Nico1970 said:


> +1....
> 
> I'd never heard of the New Forest Brushes before, but having had a good read of their website, I feel a purchase coming on...


Their super badger are quite nice, i've got a 2204, but it never sees the light of day since I got the rod neep extra silvertip.


----------



## james_death

RisingPower said:


> Their super badger are quite nice, i've got a 2204, but it never sees the light of day since I got the rod neep extra silvertip.


Stop It.. Stop.. It....SSSSTTTOOOPPP iiiiit... not more brushes i have more than i use as it is...:lol:


----------



## mike41

The New Forest brushes do look good but no way can I spend near £50 on one brush,makes a set of Wheel Woolies seem cheap :lol: Keep reminding myself I got into this lark to save money 

Mike


----------



## RisingPower

mike41 said:


> The New Forest brushes do look good but no way can I spend near £50 on one brush,makes a set of Wheel Woolies seem cheap :lol: Keep reminding myself I got into this lark to save money
> 
> Mike


I thought that when I had my pure badger brush.

Tbh though love the neep enough to not want anything else.


----------



## Nico1970

I had been tempted to get one of the (ahem) mid range Plisson High Mountain Badger brushes (http://www.shaving-shack.com/plisson-horn-handle_pure-white-high-mountain-badger-brush.html), however having seen the New Forest ones, they (i.e. New Forest) actually appear to be much better value.... :thumb:

Some background info on the Plisson range here:

http://blaireauxplisson.com/en/6-shaving-brushes

(_Hint - if you are of a nervous disposition, do not scroll down to the bottom of the page as some of the prices may cause severe distress_)


----------



## RisingPower

Damn, real ivory? The only other brush I was interested in was thater, but they're a bit small....

I know of plisson but only thought they went to vaguely silly levels.


----------



## mike41

Well I've narrowed my choice down to either one of these two brushes,going with this supplier as they're an hour and a half up the road from me(quite local for round here) and I get to see all their stuff in the flesh. £35ish for a brush should leave me with enough £s for one or two other bits while I'm there. 

http://www.executive-shaving.co.uk/super-badger-hair-silvertip-shaving-brush.php

http://www.executive-shaving.co.uk/muhle-horn-synthetic-fibres-silvertip-shaving-brush-large.php

Any thoughts on synthetic brushes?
Mike


----------



## heavyd

I've had my eye on the muhle one you have there for a while, so if you do buy it, let me know your thoughts on it.
At the other end of the scale, I'm waiting for my Semogue SOC boar hair shaving brush to turn up. was only £20, that gets excellent reviews aswell.


----------



## mike41

heavyd said:


> I've had my eye on the muhle one you have there for a while, so if you do buy it, let me know your thoughts on it.
> At the other end of the scale, I'm waiting for my Semogue SOC boar hair shaving brush to turn up. was only £20, that gets excellent reviews aswell.


Will do,I'm swaying towards the synthetic one after reading up on reviews,as well as in looks. Heading up there soon to compare both side by side and ask their opinions.
Mike


----------



## Dipesh

Go for a GOOD synthetic rather than a cheap badger mike. Stick with the muhle. Also consider a boar too. Semogue are my favourites but omega make some great boar brushes too.


----------



## -Simon-

A little treat for those who appreciate the artisan.....


----------



## james_death

Truly bespoke fantastic.


----------



## LeadFarmer

RisingPower said:


> Their super badger are quite nice, i've got a 2204, but it never sees the light of day since I got the rod neep extra silvertip.


Those Rodney Neeps do look nice. Think I'll send him an email :thumb:


----------



## mike41

I went with the Muhle synthetic brush in the end, compared both side by side, bristles felt exactly the same on each, and there was no difference in size,but I preferred the imitation horn handle to the black one on the super badger brush. Came away with a few new creams to try too, Taylors grapefruit, Musgo spiced orange and Geo F Trumper sandalwood. Really wanted some cella soap too but it was out of stock. Could have spent a lot more but managed to refrain lol 
Mike


----------



## Nico1970

mike41 said:


> Came away with a few new creams to try too, Taylors grapefruit, Musgo spiced orange and Geo F Trumper sandalwood.


Geo F Trumper Sandalwood is one of my favourites. It is great stuff indeed - never fails to produce a really thick creamy lather... :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower

LeadFarmer said:


> Those Rodney Neeps do look nice. Think I'll send him an email :thumb:


Mine is earlier in this thread somewhere, the african stone is quite purty :thumb:


----------



## mike41

Nico1970 said:


> Geo F Trumper Sandalwood is one of my favourites. It is great stuff indeed - never fails to produce a really thick creamy lather... :thumb:


Youre not wrong there, just tried it for the first time tonight, lovely stuff.:thumb:
Mike


----------



## Nico1970

If you like it, it's worth trying their Sandalwood cologne. IME it is one of the longest lasting scents there is.


----------



## Nico1970

Happy to receive this little lot from the wonderful world of Amazonia this morning:



Enough to lather the Welsh rugby squad, so should keep a hirsute fella like me going for a day or two...

I really do love Arko products. They are relatively inexpensive and can perform as well, if not better, than many of the equivalent products from the high-end names.

I've already tried the cool, extra sensitive and moist shaving creams previously and found them to give a nice creamy lather with, literally, a pea-size of product in a shaving cup. I'm really looking forward to trying the others, in particular, the wonderfully named 'Extra Performance'!

Will report back in due course with mini-reviews.

I would note too, that the Arko after-shave balms are also really good.

Worth a punt if you have not tried Arko gear before.

Yours in shaving,

Nico


----------



## james_death

I still mean to get that arko selection.

The trumpers cologne for me as so many i burn all off pretty swiftly i do like the trumpers sandalwood cologne but it is to me very soapy in fragrance.


----------



## mike41

Nico1970 said:


> Happy to receive this little lot from the wonderful world of Amazonia this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> Enough to lather the Welsh rugby squad, so should keep a hirsute fella like me going for a day or two...
> 
> I really do love Arko products. They are relatively inexpensive and can perform as well, if not better, than many of the equivalent products from the high-end names.
> 
> I've already tried the cool, extra sensitive and moist shaving creams previously and found them to give a nice creamy lather with, literally, a pea-size of product in a shaving cup. I'm really looking forward to trying the others, in particular, the wonderfully named 'Extra Performance'!
> 
> Will report back in due course with mini-reviews.
> 
> I would note too, that the Arko after-shave balms are also really good.
> 
> Worth a punt if you have not tried Arko gear before.
> 
> Yours in shaving,
> 
> Nico


Always meant to try the Arko creams, I love the Iced Mint Aftershave Balm, best Ive used , and for less than £3 delivered. :thumb:
Mike


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

I've decided that I need to take the plunge into the world of proper shaving, I'm fed up of using cheap disposables that don't cut well, expensive disposables that cut well for a couple of shaves and stupid multi-blade razors that do no better than the expensive disposables! In the past I've also used a Braun Series 3 electric razor with "dishwasher" self cleaning thing for 2 years and found it to cut extremely close on my cheeks but awful on my neck.

Without looking through all 239 pages for answers, mainly because I'm lazy, I have a few quick questions that hopefully will be answered.

I currently shave in the shower every morning before work, are direct edge razors suitable for this or am I best off getting up 5 minutes earlier and shaving after my shower?

Does the closer shave result in any extra irritation over what's expected with a disposable type, I don't normally suffer even shaving everyday or is this entirely down to personal skin type, shave creams and the myriad of blade types?

I currently don't shave during my off shift periods, is a direct edge razor suitable for cutting through 5 days of fairly heavy growth? Is it just a case of shaving a few times to get it off or switching up my routine and perhaps shaving every other day to keep it manageable?

Sorry for loads of questions with probably fairly obvious answers, soon I'll be looking forward to picking my new supplies and trying them out!

Thanks in advance, James


----------



## Nico1970

BigJimmyBovine said:


> I currently shave in the shower every morning before work, are direct edge razors suitable for this or am I best off getting up 5 minutes earlier and shaving after my shower?


DE strictly speaking means double edge not direct edge, but we know what you mean.

DE razors do require a bit more care than cartridge types so you are better shaving whilst looking into a mirror. I wouldn't recommend DE shaving in the shower. Best to take the time to enjoy it after a shower.

Personally, I prefer shaving in the evening simply because I am not in a rush then, but that's a personal choice.



BigJimmyBovine said:


> Does the closer shave result in any extra irritation over what's expected with a disposable type, I don't normally suffer even shaving everyday or is this entirely down to personal skin type, shave creams and the myriad of blade types?


Once your skin becomes accustomed to DE shaving then, with practice you will adopt a style which will give you no irritation whatsoever. An aftershave balm can also assist in that respect.

Certainly, ingrown hairs will become a thing of the past as these are a function of the multi-blade cartridges pulling the hair out and then cutting it below the level of the skin. Of course, you have already identified the significant number of variables that there are but, generally speaking, DE gives a close shave without irritation.



BigJimmyBovine said:


> I currently don't shave during my off shift periods, is a direct edge razor suitable for cutting through 5 days of fairly heavy growth? Is it just a case of shaving a few times to get it off or switching up my routine and perhaps shaving every other day to keep it manageable?


I wouldn't necessarily go 5 days without shaving, but I sometimes go 3 days without any problems whatsoever. What you may find, however, is that the blade may not last as long if you prefer to leave 5 days growth.

That said, one of the benefits of DE shaving is that you will soon appreciate shaving as an art NOT as a chore. This point cannot be overstated and you may find that you will enjoy shaving a lot more than with the cartridge types.

Good luck on your voyage of discovery. Suffice it to say, you will find lots of help / advice on this forum and folk will be only too pleased to offer assistance.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

> DE strictly speaking means double edge not direct edge, but we know what you mean.


Thanks for letting me get away with the mistake! And for taking the time to answer me.

Although I do use a mirror in the shower when I shave it's currently mostly because I get so cold standing over the sink after a shower! Switching to shaving in the evening is also an option and would cause me no problems.

I get what you mean about enjoying shaving too, I sort of enjoy it at the moment apart from feeling dissatisfied with the closeness afterwards. It just seems like 5 minutes where I get to have it to myself.

Thanks again for answering, I'm sure I'll be back tomorrow evening when I've researched the kit with more questions.


----------



## Guru

> I currently shave in the shower every morning before work, are direct edge razors suitable for this or am I best off getting up 5 minutes earlier and shaving after my shower?


 Yes, they are suitable for this. Lots of people doing this.



> Does the closer shave result in any extra irritation over what's expected with a disposable type, I don't normally suffer even shaving everyday or is this entirely down to personal skin type, shave creams and the myriad of blade types?


DE shaving is more technique sensitive, so it will take you some time to get the technique down. You'll probably have to see what is the best balance for you between closeness of shave and comfort. As for soaps and blades, that is strictly YMMV (Youe Mileage May Vary), but something like Mitchell's Wool Fat or Proraso soap / cream 
and Astra blades seem to work for many. Again, you'll need a bit of experimentation, so at least for blades I would suggest a sampler pack.



> I currently don't shave during my off shift periods, is a direct edge razor suitable for cutting through 5 days of fairly heavy growth? Is it just a case of shaving a few times to get it off or switching up my routine and perhaps shaving every other day to keep it manageable?


 Yes, a DE will always cut better on heavy growth than a cartridge, though for a really heavy growth like 5 days I would suggest an Open Comb razor.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Method Man

Have been using a beard trimmer for the past five years or so but I'm just getting back into wet shaving again.

I really don't like and don't get on well with the new multi-blade cartridges and much prefer Gillette Sensors. I'd down to my final three cartridges and getting a regular future supply looks like it will be something of an uphill struggle.

I've got a pretty hefty Merkur razor but can't get comfortable with that either.

Can anyone recommend alternate cartridges to try or maybe even the merits of a smaller Merkur type razor?

Thanks.


----------



## james_death

Im sure there are other cartridges out there or even the old bic disposables.

Do you have the merkur vision or future they are monsters.

The Merkur progrese another adjustable is decent.

If you really want small then get the travel version.


----------



## Method Man

james_death said:


> Im sure there are other cartridges out there or even the old bic disposables.
> 
> *Do you have the merkur vision or future they are monsters.*
> 
> The Merkur progrese another adjustable is decent.
> 
> If you really want small then get the travel version.


Yep, got a Futur: it's like trying to shave with a blade fixed to a hammer!


----------



## james_death

Method Man said:


> Yep, got a Futur: it's like trying to shave with a blade fixed to a hammer!


I Had the Vision and moved it on, the build quality of the progress is far superior i think than the vision ever was and the future looks very similar to the vision.

I have been testing my progress out for over a month and although its only supposed to go upto 5 it will go to 10 well mine does but your getting close to its limit of holding the blade stable but i find i can take it up to 8 safely.

Will eventually post a review im sure.

It sounds like a normal DE would be well for you as the future is a monster.

If you like the adjustable then the progress is a good buy i also have a vintage fat boy but although the quality of the fatboy (although that was never its official name) is great i find the Merkur progress better to me.


----------



## james_death

*Merkur 38C Barberspole, Merkur 39C slant Bar Barberspole, Merkur Progress, Gillette Fatboy and Gillette Superspeed Red Tip.
*









*Merkur Progress Directly along side Gillette Fatboy.*


----------



## Ross

Id like to try a Fat boy,I have a Slim and it shaves really good.


----------



## james_death

I keep meaning to get a slim adjustable but only what im prepared to pay for one.

I got a slim twist just like my dad had with the blue handle, not got round to using that yet not even cleaned it up yet for that matter.

Im still so chuffed i have a rather rare henkels DE razor as well as the more abundant henkels straight.


----------



## Spinonit

How do you guys clean your razor? I give mine a good rinse and rub with my fingers, but I'm getting some film deposits which I'd like to remove and I know I should be cleaning it better - heck, I probably know how to clean my engine bay better than my DE!


----------



## mike41

Spinonit said:


> How do you guys clean your razor? I give mine a good rinse and rub with my fingers, but I'm getting some film deposits which I'd like to remove and I know I should be cleaning it better - heck, I probably know how to clean my engine bay better than my DE!


I take mine apart after every shave and clean it with a cheap toothbrush, dry then reassemble ready for next time. 
Mike


----------



## james_death

Rinse...Disassemble.... shake out any excess... dry main body handle head etc with a towel. Hold the blade in tissue paper and wipe dry with the tissue.

Do not dry a blade with a towel you will end up catching the blade edge with the fibres of the towel and dulling the blade edge.

Do not run anything along the blade edge.


----------



## Rainbow

Hi folks. Before jumping on a Merkur DE, I bought a Wilkinson Sword DE just to see whether DE shaving suits to me. I can say that I enjoyed my first DE experience. Even though the Wilkinson DE razor is stupidly cheap ( around 3 pounds in my country ) and I was a bit sceptical, I was impressed with it. I guess I'll be more pleased when I order a Merkur DE. The only down side I found is that the blades that comes with the Wilkinson are not very sharp for my taste. It may be result of my lacking experience with DE razors and still looking for the right shaving angle, but could you recommend me some better blades? 

The other thing that I'd like to share is that on my first shave I used Gillette Mach 3 shaving gel and I have to say that it doesn't work well with a DE razor. On my next shave, I used a Nivea Mild Rasier Creme with added severeal drops of glycerin that I bought from my local pharmacy and I got the best shaving in my life. I highly recommend it.

P.S. How many shavings you are getting with one blade?


----------



## Demetrios72

There are some really nice blades out there, but it all depends on your skin , not everybody will agree with the same blades

Some like Derby Blades some hate them
Some like Feathers (one of the sharpest blades) but some say it rips their skin to pieces

For me personally I really get on with Voskhod and Spunik razor blades. The give me a fantastic smooth shave

Derby blades give me a good shave depending on the razor that I use
Feathers work great with a mild razor, as do Astra SP

Your best off getting a razor blade sample set and see which blade works best for you

Happy shaving :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72

I clean my razor when I'm ready to rotate.
Use fairy liquid give it a good going over and put in the draw for rotation

Currently on my 1964 Vintage Gillette Slim Adjusatble with a Perma Sharp super Rapira blade

A nice combo :thumb:


----------



## james_death

As stated its a case of trying different blades out.

The wilkinson sword plastic DE is a cheap simple way of dipping your toe in but something like the merkur is better some nice metal in the hand.

As for searching for the perfect shave utensils i have something i have wanted to try out for years and now i have one to try....










Yeah the Feather Artist Club DX, i would have loved the Mahogany scaled one but missed out on a few of them but this is solid stainless and although the ss is cheaper and the rounded ends before the blade on the ss sound logical to press the skin down before the hair so for a better cut im not sure.

So have the much more expensive DX, have all 4 types of blade's to try out also.....:thumb:


----------



## Nico1970

Whoa, that is a beauty...


----------



## Kerr

james_death said:


> *Merkur 38C Barberspole, Merkur 39C slant Bar Barberspole, Merkur Progress, Gillette Fatboy and Gillette Superspeed Red Tip.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Merkur Progress Directly along side Gillette Fatboy.*





james_death said:


> As stated its a case of trying different blades out.
> 
> The wilkinson sword plastic DE is a cheap simple way of dipping your toe in but something like the merkur is better some nice metal in the hand.
> 
> As for searching for the perfect shave utensils i have something i have wanted to try out for years and now i have one to try....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the Feather Artist Club DX, i would have loved the Mahogany scaled one but missed out on a few of them but this is solid stainless and although the ss is cheaper and the rounded ends before the blade on the ss sound logical to press the skin down before the hair so for a better cut im not sure.
> 
> So have the much more expensive DX, have all 4 types of blade's to try out also.....:thumb:


How many faces have you got?

Or do your need that many to shave your hairy bum?:lol:


----------



## james_death

Kerr said:


> How many faces have you got?
> 
> Or do your need that many to shave your hairy bum?:lol:


You know just yesterday i was thinking i wish i had more hair but that was just for using more types of beard oil....

As for butt Hair i would go for the electric beard trimmer if i had to, dont think im ready for the waxing unless i was doing some serious road cycling distance...:lol:

That hair grows much slower so no need to shave so often but best to trim rather than take down to smooth and never will be baby smooth just trimming saves the irritable grow back.

Oh i have over 20 straight razors now i think, and more vintage DE razors.



Nico1970 said:


> Whoa, that is a beauty...


Thanks for that, the Feather Artist Club, really does look great but wish the plastic was better feeling and heavier but having said that it does balance superbly on the tang and the jimps are a very nice touch.






I said i wish i had the mahogany scaled one but its teak they do and having said that i think i actually have a feather teak handle on one of my vintage straights so will have to check that out.

Im sure it would look great in walnut scales also.

Well have saved up about 5 days growth to try the feather out today i think, will take a while to test out the different blades.


----------



## mike41

james_death said:


> As stated its a case of trying different blades out.
> 
> The wilkinson sword plastic DE is a cheap simple way of dipping your toe in but something like the merkur is better some nice metal in the hand.
> 
> As for searching for the perfect shave utensils i have something i have wanted to try out for years and now i have one to try....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the Feather Artist Club DX, i would have loved the Mahogany scaled one but missed out on a few of them but this is solid stainless and although the ss is cheaper and the rounded ends before the blade on the ss sound logical to press the skin down before the hair so for a better cut im not sure.
> 
> So have the much more expensive DX, have all 4 types of blade's to try out also.....:thumb:


Thats a beauty but I'm not sure straight razor shaving is for me(yet). Still liking my Merkur 38 but I've just ordered a Fatip Piccolo open comb razor to try out next,to see if it works better on 3 day midweek stubble.

Mike


----------



## james_death

I have taken this one away for a travel set and with the somerset shaving little bottles of oil makes for a super tiny travel shaving set.

The somerset original is the best in there range i think for the smell is lovely, however the toper is the great menthol like tingle especially with the cold water rinse feels great.

I was using an Astra blade in it, im also only tending to use hot water when doing say a soap review in how it works with cold and how with hot.

Im getting a more comfortable shave with cold water.


----------



## Rainbow

Many thanks to everyone! I am extremely happy that I managed to transform a boring habit to an amusement. But I am happier that I finally find a way to escape from Gillette's monopoly and expensive cartridge blades.

After experimenting for two weeks and ensure that I've never look back to anything different from DE shaving, today I decided to make the next step and ordered some goodies:

- Merkur 34C
- sampler pack of razor blades
- Kent brush and mug
- Proraso shaving soap ( white and green )

I also bought olive and castor oil from a local pharmacy to mix my own pre-shaving oil with.


----------



## james_death

Go for it Rainbow...:thumb:
As for shaving oils. A often used carrier oil is almond oil and can be had in home bargains etc.
Then you can add a fragrance oil or say tea tree i have used the almond oil and tea tree a good deal in the past.


----------



## james_death

Well tried out the feather artist club dx with there protector blade, this blade has additional bands on the blade to ease you into using one of these.

These particular blades dont get much praise and are seen as pointless on the whole and will see when i try out the others.

The loading is simple from the blade case but you can load by hand anyway.

Must admit to say they get a bit of a bum rapp they performed very well on 6 days beard growth.

The first pass on one cheek was as smooth as two with a DE in fact it felt smoother against the grain than a DE does.

The other cheek is more of a problem for me with the hair growth and still felt smoother than with a normal De blade. 

I tried out what the blurb says that you can actually shave with this thing flat on your face and i was surprised that yes you dont even need a shave angle it can simply be laid on the skin and then make your strokes.

This may not be fully possible around say the chin area but very surprised.

One cheek could have been left at that but the other needed another go for super smooth so did both sides across the grain.

Very smooth with just a few spots on the jaw line that needed a bit of against the grain.

Just 2 very slight nicks i dint even feel one near the side of my lip from doing under the handle bar mustache im growing and one on the jaw line very very tiny the both of them.

Im looking forward to trying out the other blades and how they all fair on say a daily shave as the first shave after growing some stubble for a while can feel awsome but really my face feels so so smooth at the minute i hope it continues on a daily shave basis.

The feather artist club razors are lumped into the shavette catagory although there price is up there with top quality straight razors, the feather artist club is like no shavette i have used before its in another league.


----------



## [email protected]

I use the feather artist club myself with the professional super blades. I treat myself to a shave with it once a week, as it definitely takes a but more time, and switching hands is still a skill in itself.

I love it, and as someone said one pass with it on a couple of days growth is unbelievably smooth.

My day to day razor is the merkur futur on setting 2.5 with feathers.

The artist club however is an amazing thing and to have it compared with a shavette is an insult to how well it works


----------



## james_death

As you and myself say its in a different league to a shavette but the fact its not a true straight razor and has to be loaded with a blade regrettably relegates it to the shavette catagory.

As an example to people on the cost difference, at the cheap end of the shavette market, so were not talking DOVO here but say the bluebeards revenge parker clones... you could buy 25 of theres to the cost of the Feather Artist Club DX.... so in another league in more than one way.

The feather artist club SS however is cheaper at around 9 blue beards shavettes.


----------



## james_death

Had another go with the Artist club DX and there pro guard blade on a daily shave it was still smooth but not as smooth as straight after removal of as i say 6 days growth.

It was after the against the grain and no nics face felt a little sore as i have very sensitive skin but not as bad as i have felt with a DE blade and not enflamed at all.

I tried with a somerset shaving oil this time and unlike a straight edge that will shove back all the hair retained by the oil or a de that may hold under and behind the blade of a DE, the artist club because the blade is held within a pincer grip there is a defined step and the hair can build up and more so i think with the protection strips.

Still an enjoyable shave and a real doddle to use especially in comparison to normal shavette and to a lesser extent a traditional straight razor.


----------



## Nico1970

james_death said:


> Had another go with the Artist club DX and there pro guard blade on a daily shave it was still smooth but not as smooth as straight after removal of as i say 6 days growth.
> 
> It was after the against the grain and no nics face felt a little sore as i have very sensitive skin but not as bad as i have felt with a DE blade and not enflamed at all.
> 
> I tried with a somerset shaving oil this time and unlike a straight edge that will shove back all the hair retained by the oil or a de that may hold under and behind the blade of a DE, the artist club because the blade is held within a pincer grip there is a defined step and the hair can build up and more so i think with the protection strips.
> 
> Still an enjoyable shave and a real doddle to use especially in comparison to normal shavette and to a lesser extent a traditional straight razor.


Damn and blast you JD!

I thought I had reached the zenith of shaving with the Feather AS-D2 DE.

Looks like I'm now going to have to (tentatively) dip my toe in the straights pool.....:wall:


----------



## james_death

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Has taken me the best part of a year to finally give in.

I do read that some have left the feather artist club models for the feather AS D2 as you mention and they are very happy.

What i have read with them is that they found they kept cutting themselves with the feather artist and happy with the feather DE.

However i have also read that some have left the Feather DE and much happier with the feather artist club.

As with anything people vary, some prefer a straight some a DE.

The ones that seam to dislike the straight razors is simply they cannot get on with them, sometimes this is simply down to them fearing the damage they can do... Like going from a DA polisher to the allegedly fire breathing monster of a Rotary... The majority of us know a rotary is not a monster and i find it easier in use than the vibrating DA... Back on track i like a straight razor although you do need at least a strop and some chromium oxide to maintain a good edge. More cost when getting your stones if the edge does go too far out.

The feather artist club is as close to a straight razor edge your going to get without the blade edge maintenance.

Yes you need to replace the blade but most folk say they last longer than say the feather DE blades. A lot of people need to make less passes with the feather artist as opposed to a DE blade.

Im certainly going to keep trying it out especially having all 4 blade types they do for it.

I have spent a couple of months on the Merkur Progress with the odd vintage straight razor shave but think i need to spend a few months on the feather artist club.

It certainly is easier than a vintage straight. Then again they are not hard as such but the feather artist club at the minute seams to make it simpler.


----------



## james_death

Nico how have you found the Feather AS D2?

I hear its mild so better for sensitive skin.


----------



## Nico1970

james_death said:


> Nico how have you found the Feather AS D2?
> 
> I hear its mild so better for sensitive skin.


The Feather AS-D2 is the best DE I personally have ever used and I have used quite a number of Merkurs, Muhles, Edwin Jaggers and Gillettes in my time.

It really is uncannily smooth, there's no question about it, and it suits my skin perfectly well. I find that the angle of attack is slightly different to most other DE's i.e. blade to face angle is reduced, thus assisting in the feeling that it is a 'mild' shave. I should think this is down to the exceptionally fine tolerance of the head which maintains an almost perfect and uniform gap between the leading edge of the DE head and the razor blade itself.

The other thing worthy of note is that it doesn't clog up with soap and shavings; even though I use a variety of different soaps / creams from all the usual suspects. A quick dip in the hot shaving water and it becomes clear of deposits.

In terms of craftsmanship, it is exquisitely constructed and a real pleasure to use. When I originally bought it, my plan was only to use it once in a while in rotation with the members of the existing arsenal, but because it was so easy to use, I have found that I now use it most days and only occasionally revert to my other DE's because they are there and I do like to give them the odd run out as it were.

At the moment, the only other DE on my 'must get' list is the iKon OSS - subject to availability of funds of course. Interestingly the OSS is somewhat cheaper that the AS-D2 so is a potential 'bargain' if it's anywhere near as good as, or even better, that the Feather!

More knowledgeable commentators than I have said that the OSS isn't as 'mild' as the AS-D2 though, but, given the inherent subjectivity in all things shaving-related, this will be a good thing for some folk. I have to say, though, I have never found myself hankering after a 'rougher' shave if you know what I mean [think of the sound effects of a Merkur Futur at anything above setting #2!?] and am more than satisfied with the AS-D2.

I would wholeheartedly recommend the AS-D2.

PS - As a slight aside, do you follow / advocate any dedicated shaving websites e.g. badger & blade, shaving101 etc?


----------



## Nico1970

*Simpsons Chubby 2 Best Badger*

I have received recently a Simpsons Chubby 2 Best Badger.

Here it is side by side with my Simpsons Grosvenor:



... and additionally with my Omega 622:



Now, notwithstanding the Omega 622 is a monster, the loft of the Chubby 2 is ever so slightly higher. God knows what a Chubby 3 is like then!?

Anyway, this plan view demonstrates just how tightly packed the badger hairs are when compared to the others:



In theory, then, even with relatively hard soaps, the densely packed hairs of the Chubby 2 should be able to whip up quite a lather. We shall see.

Suffice it to say, I am looking forward to using it in anger...:thumb:

Does anyone else use any of the Chubbys?

BTW - thanks to Ryan at Ginger Nuts Shaving for the wonderful customer service.


----------



## james_death

I have heard the Ikon is more agressive but then again the Muhle's can be very.

Its an addiction we all have to confess to eventually the week of us that just keep buying and testing weather its Shaving Gear or Detailing gear.

I hear the AS-D2 has close tolerances and the corner piece's remind me of a few of the old gillettes.

There are the Ikon heads and just the handles abounding on the web, and Executive Shaving do there own stainless handle...

http://www.executive-shaving.co.uk/...heart-stainless-steel-handle-safety-razor.php

A few rate this over the Ikon in the reviews and one has it i there rotation with the Feather, The Ikon Slant, Webber and ATT R2.

I had heard the shaving angle is different due to the blade angle/head on the feather.

My simpson Commodore 3 is densely packed but i have found it can still be a bit damp in the middle 24 hours later as its so dense.

Oh as for shaving forum's im on a few but dont really spend time on them.

Im on S.R..P (straight Razor Place)

Badger and Blade

The shaving room also as thats a uk site.


----------



## Ross

Am after a new brush,had my Kent BLK2 for years now


----------



## james_death

I have a few new brushes but still keep using the Edwin Jagger best Badger and thats 8 years old now, think only ever lost 2 bristles from it im staggered how well its going.


----------



## mike41

Ive had the Muhle synthetic brush for around a month now and really rate it. Bought a Semogue 1520 from amazon after reading good things about them, it arrived today. Will try it out later.
Mike


----------



## james_death

Been thinking about the Muhle myself.... Darn this addiction.


----------



## Dipesh

I have a few Chubbys still left in my collection. 

I prefer my Morris & Forndran and Rooney's to Simpson brushes. Whist the chubby is nice, the M&F's are so much better. They have better hair and more importantly, made better for less. 

You'll get the hang of a chubby. The trick is to keep the lather at the top of the knot other ways once it's in the knot, you'll have to feed it a hell of a lot of cream/soap so that it will reach your face!


----------



## Nico1970

Dipesh said:


> I have a few Chubbys still left in my collection.
> 
> I prefer my Morris & Forndran and Rooney's to Simpson brushes. Whist the chubby is nice, the M&F's are so much better. They have better hair and more importantly, made better for less.
> 
> You'll get the hang of a chubby. The trick is to keep the lather at the top of the knot other ways once it's in the knot, you'll have to feed it a hell of a lot of cream/soap so that it will reach your face!


Thank you for your knowledgeable advices.

Yes, preliminary indications are that the Chubby 2 is a completely difference animal to anything I have tried before. I can see exactly what you mean about keeping the lather at the top of the brush rather than saturating the knot itself! It definitely requires a change in technique.

As a matter of interest, where do you get your M&F's?


----------



## Dipesh

Nico1970 said:


> Thank you for your knowledgeable advices.
> 
> Yes, preliminary indications are that the Chubby 2 is a completely difference animal to anything I have tried before. I can see exactly what you mean about keeping the lather at the top of the brush rather than saturating the knot itself! It definitely requires a change in technique.
> 
> As a matter of interest, where do you get your M&F's?


I get them direct from the maker, Lee Sabini.

Also don't forget shavemac experts select. The build of a Shavemac knot is phenomenal. Having a brush that is totally custom made without paying through the nose is a great thing.

In all honesty, I find it hard to pick between shavemac and M&F but slightly favour M&F due to handle styles being so stunning.


----------



## Nico1970

Dipesh said:


> I get them direct from the maker, Lee Sabini.


I suspected you would say that. Yes, indeed, the mysterious / illusive / legendary Mr Sabini; I have read a lot about him...

One thing is for sure, though, the quality of his products appears to be without question. Now that you have whet my appetite, I fell strangely compelled to indulge.

Can you please PM me your contact details for him as I would be genuinely interested in procuring his services.

Thank you.


----------



## mike41

james_death said:


> I have taken this one away for a travel set and with the somerset shaving little bottles of oil makes for a super tiny travel shaving set.
> 
> The somerset original is the best in there range i think for the smell is lovely, however the toper is the great menthol like tingle especially with the cold water rinse feels great.
> 
> I was using an Astra blade in it, im also only tending to use hot water when doing say a soap review in how it works with cold and how with hot.
> 
> Im getting a more comfortable shave with cold water.


First outing for the Piccolo tonight,and I'm more than impressed. Loaded it up with a yellow Gillette 7 o'clock blade and it made short work of 3 days growth. Two passes,one down,one up and I was done,a very smooth, close shave with next to no irritation. I'm liking what you've done with the handle there,the standard ones not very well finished on mine,and a little short for my liking,think I'll source a better one. I really liked the Semogue brush too,a bit coarser than my Muhle, but good for face lathering. :thumb:
Mike

Mike


----------



## Nico1970

I really like the yellow Gillette 7 o'clock blades too. They are in my core arsenal along with Feathers and Astra Platinums.


----------



## mike41

Nico1970 said:


> I really like the yellow Gillette 7 o'clock blades too. They are in my core arsenal along with Feathers and Astra Platinums.


I tried them when I first started DE shaving and did'nt get on with them or the green ones,realize now that it was down to my poor technique and not the blades. :thumb:
Mike


----------



## james_death

Nico1970 said:


> I suspected you would say that. Yes, indeed, the mysterious / illusive / legendary Mr Sabini; I have read a lot about him...
> 
> One thing is for sure, though, the quality of his products appears to be without question. Now that you have whet my appetite, I fell strangely compelled to indulge.
> 
> Can you please PM me your contact details for him as I would be genuinely interested in procuring his services.
> 
> Thank you.


Ditto....:lol:


----------



## james_death

Well while out getting shopping at the factory shop after taking the iphone into the genius bar, spotted the St James Founders Reserve Cedarwood & Clarysage shaving cream of go on then and after a little more thought got the Weleda After Shave Balm....:lol: As if i havent got a large box full of creams and balms already.....:lol:


----------



## Nico1970

james_death said:


> Well while out getting shopping at the factory shop after taking the iphone into the genius bar, spotted the St James Founders Reserve Cedarwood & Clarysage shaving cream of go on then and after a little more thought got the Weleda After Shave Balm....:lol: As if i havent got a large box full of creams and balms already.....:lol:


The Weleda After Shave Balm is saved on my Amazon wish list!

As a slight aside, I have used Weleda toothpaste, of all things, and thought may as well try its after shave balm at some stage....

Let us know how you get on with it... :thumb:


----------



## james_death

A few seam to like the weleda including there shave cream.

The fragrance reminds me of something from my youth something along the lines of a medicine/antiseptic.

My good lady says it reminds her of the original 4711, now the modern stuff is all i know about the 4711 and it smells nothing like that as i cannot stand that fragrance which is the same as the Trumpers Cologne... so i suppose as she is adamant it must have changed over the years as colognes do.

Or am i getting the medicinal idea subliminally from the vintage look of the blue glass bottle with its ribbed sides.

It takes on a little citrus & earthy smell when its rubbed into the hand.

Nice that its natural despite the alcohol content its aimed at sensitive skin but it still says if you have sensitive skin try a little spot first.

It really does vanish into the skin in a flash i need to ry more as some say its the best they have ever had and really does kill the razor burn and it diminished mine but not fully will see how it goes.


----------



## Nico1970

Gents, just a brief update on using the Simpson Chubby 2 Best Badger.

Some further observations:

- incredibly dense knot resulting in what I can only describe as 'padding' your face rather than 'sweeping'
- it holds 'huge' volumes of water and soap
- sometimes the soap becomes buried in the knot itself thus resulting in a second visit to the soap bowl (hence, I suppose, its reputation for 'eating' soaps / creams)
- when you do get it right (i.e. holding the soap / cream at the tip of the badger hair) the dense knot does create a rich and creamy lather of soap / cream

It is growing on me, but it is not a brush that you fall for straightaway. As Dipesh alluded to above, it really does take some getting used to and I am still perfecting the required technique...


----------



## james_death

*Ok was it anyone on here that purchased the feather AS D2 on fleabay??? 
*
eBay item number:231331598402

I spotted it and thought thanks to Nico1970 that i would have to test one out but decided ill try and save a little more by making an offer and it kept calling to me and it was still there no one taken a buy it now.

I thought still no reply heck ill go on and get that... this at about 6.00pm but no net... long story short no net for at least 20 hours.

Didnt get to go out for some free wifi till around 10pm and got message offer rejected no problem i was going on to buy it now anyway... oh nooooooo its sold.

My only consolation is i have a vintage British Gillette open comb that is very very similar head to the Feather AS D2 but just over half the weight of the AS D2.

Must get round to trying it out.

Yes im kicking myself again for not snapping something up when i spot it... But that was still a heck of a chunk of cash i saved....:lol:... Yes im in Denial....:lol:


----------



## Nico1970

Wasn't me jd.

Mind you, if only used once, that is an absolute bargain!

Better luck next time mate...:thumb:


----------



## james_death

Yeah i spotted it and though yeah thats decent, maybe used once by them but once more by any number of others...:lol:

Still could try and sell at about the same price.

But as ever i try and save as much as possible....:lol:

You should never have mentioned the Darn AS D2... i had told myself not to bother last year and you had to make me think of it again....:wall:

When net went down i thought oh maybe an hour or they can clear the fault in a minute but when they said the area was down for 20 hours i could not believe it... But it was True..:lol:


----------



## Dipesh

I've owned a ASD1 and D2 in the past. 

James, it sounds like you have a NEW OC., I'd pick this any day over the Feather razors. They are far too mild. Even with a feather blade, it looked like I had stubble just after I shaved!

It is very well made and the packaging is very pretty though!


----------



## Guru

Dipesh said:


> I've owned a ASD1 and D2 in the past.
> 
> James, it sounds like you have a NEW OC., I'd pick this any day over the Feather razors. They are far too mild. Even with a feather blade, it looked like I had stubble just after I shaved!
> 
> It is very well made and the packaging is very pretty though!


I don't have A Feather, neither have used one, but from whatever I've read, I concur with this. AS D2 is absolutely similar in shaving to the Tech (which is a great mild razor). Apart from the looks and packaging and the materials, there is very little difference.

A NEW on the other hand is simply marvellous - I have not used all the DE razors, but have used a few, and doubt if anything will ever come close to that experience - in particular the British NEWs.


----------



## james_death

*Crabtree & Evelyn 30% Discount, Try there shave creams.*

*Crabtree and Evelyn 30% off. Offer on till end of the month i think.*

http://www.crabtree-evelyn.co.uk/home.html

This offer is only if you create an account or if you have an account already you simply log in and the discount will be automatic.

*A bonus of this is if you have a discount code you can still use that also.*

*Also if you order before 10am Tuesday the usual free postage point of £30 is actually only £20.*

So you could try the 3 shaving creams, Moroccan Myrrh ( the old Nomad re named ) The west indian limes and the Indian Sandalwood all in the 100ml size which then qualify for a free travel size with each of the Myrrh shower gel body wash... i know i had hoped it was the travel size of the shaving creams of each but its not then again its free.

http://www.crabtree-evelyn.co.uk/men/mens-shaving/

The 100ml shaving tubes all come with the tube key to squeeze every last drop out of the tubes and these cost £2 each on there own.

So you could get all 3 shaving creams in 100ml for £25.20 with free delivery... oh noticed the lime is now out of stock...

So say you wanted 2 you would now be under £20 after discount and need to add £2.50 postage so instead change one from the 100ml tube to the 150ml glass jar and your over £20 in fact you will pay £21 and no postage cost.

The Lime is still showing in the travel size if you want it though.

Now i had put a couple in my basket and went off surfing the web so when i came back it had logged me out but while hovering over the basket contents a box came up saying get £5 off your next order over £15. got the code and this then dropped me under the £20 free delivery so i simply changed the other 100ml tube to the 150ml glass jar and *instead of the £38* they cost at full retail for the pair im *only paying £20.20... sweet.*

I did fancy the tubes with there keys keep the key for other duties but the glass jars will look nicer...:lol:


----------



## Nico1970

^^^ Brilliant, thanks jd...:thumb:

EDIT - I got a pretty good reduction on some shaving creams and cologne last night.


----------



## james_death

Nice one...:thumb:

Have a lot of cologne and just about everything burns off me fast but Got The two glass jars of cream as i said... as if i needed more....:lol:


----------



## RisingPower

james_death said:


> Nice one...:thumb:
> 
> Have a lot of cologne and just about everything burns off me fast but Got The two glass jars of cream as i said... as if i needed more....:lol:


Bit of old spice? 

Seriously though I quite like serge lutens - chergui, makes you smell like a bakery


----------



## james_death

RisingPower said:


> Bit of old spice?
> 
> Seriously though I quite like serge lutens - chergui, makes you smell like a bakery


Tasty... you just want to say eat me.... Of shaving creams though i have tried the St James Founders Reserve cedar and clarysage is it?

Really liking the smell of that and can be had cheaply.


----------



## RisingPower

james_death said:


> Tasty... you just want to say eat me.... Of shaving creams though i have tried the peter james ceder and sage is it?
> 
> Really liking the smell of that and can be had cheaply.


Why not? 

I kinda wanted to eat myself  Literally smelt like cookies/patisserie kinda smell 

Never tried, sounds interesting :thumb:


----------



## james_death

Well the Evelyn shaving creams turned up today and very nice glass jars but no show of the free travel sized shower gels.

Phoned them up and got straight through very good service on the phone... items will be posted out pronto.... think this is going to cost them a bit on postage and the IT department may be getting some ear ache as apparently a glitch in the system means they seam to have been missed of the orders that were placed... DOH.

Swift resolution mind.... could not convince them to send the travel sized shave creams instead though....:lol:


----------



## mike41

Thought it was about time I tried a slant bar, so took advantage of free delivery and some shaving points that I had built up.
Mike


----------



## james_death

I really like my Merkur Slant Bar... Mind the Ikon with its coating does look great... I must not buy more....:wall:

Oh yeah i Have feather as d2 coming by the way....:lol:


----------



## Nico1970

james_death said:


> I really like my Merkur Slant Bar... Mind the Ikon with its coating does look great... I must not buy more....:wall:
> 
> Oh yeah i Have feather as d2 coming by the way....:lol:


I might treat myself to an Ikon razor with a DLC head later in the year...:thumb:

Hope the AS-D2 meets your expectations...


----------



## Nico1970

mike41 said:


> Thought it was about time I tried a slant bar, so took advantage of free delivery and some shaving points that I had built up.
> Mike


I've never tried a slant bar. Let us know how you get on with it...:thumb:


----------



## mike41

james_death said:


> I really like my Merkur Slant Bar... Mind the Ikon with its coating does look great... I must not buy more....:wall:


The Ikon looks a beauty right enough,reading the reviews it seems to be worth every penny of the £135 :doublesho:doublesho price tag. Have also been eyeing up the Muhle R41 open comb,I really like my Fatip Piccolo but not impressed with the [email protected] finish it has.......then again I've already got 4 DE razors ,how many more do I need? :lol:



Nico1970 said:


> I've never tried a slant bar. Let us know how you get on with it...:thumb:


Willdo,probably give it a bash tomorrow :thumb:

Mike


----------



## james_death

Nico1970 said:


> I might treat myself to an Ikon razor with a DLC head later in the year...:thumb:
> 
> Hope the AS-D2 meets your expectations...


Well its certainly a purchase to test but its actually managing to make myself sell it on if its not the best thats the issue once its here...:lol:


----------



## Guru

mike41 said:


> then again I've already got 4 DE razors ,how many more do I need? :lol:
> Mike


You can never have enough razors........it's like waxes, or shampoos.....


----------



## james_death

Guru said:


> You can never have enough razors........it's like waxes, or shampoos.....


Certainly True... they do take up far less room than detailing gear....:lol:

Been thinking i should really clean up and have a go with the Aristocrat Jr.


----------



## mike41

I gave the 39C a bash tonight,played it safe-ish with an Astra blade,and the Proraso Gel close to hand :lol: Thankfully it was'nt required. It's a great razor right enough,the angled blade easily helped take care of the tricky areas just below my jawline and chin,where the hair seems to grow in as many different directions. 3 passes-down,across then upwards gave me as smooth a shave as I've had since starting this malarkey :thumb:

Mike


----------



## james_death

Glad you enjoyed the shave, slants seam to get a bit of a rap for being monsters but there not.

Weather experienced wet shaver or just starting out anyone can handle them comfortably.

Looks scary with the blade angle but there no monster, certainly handy for a heavy beard or 3-5 days growth but fine for daily shaver also.

The angle can be handy as you say for troublesome areas as it can come at it from two different angles.

Well i have pulled the trigger on another razor....:wall:

A staple well regarded razor for new users and experienced alike, its the Merkur 34C....






Think a good comparison from the reasonable end with the Merkur 34C versus the pinnacle price point etc of the Feather AS D2....:lol:


----------



## james_death

This is more addictive than detailing....:wall:

Tried to get a Gillette HD for less but it sold when re-listed DOH.

Having said that i should have a platic handled tech and 2 of the plastic handled gillette twists and a Slim adjustable also.

This is a serious condition i seam to have contracted....:wall::lol:


----------



## Ross

I have a Slim adjustable


----------



## james_death

Ross said:


> I have a Slim adjustable


I think i remember you mentioning it in the past when we were on about the Fatboy.

Man its so addictive i try to resist but just cant help myself...:lol:


----------



## Guru

james_death said:


> This is a serious condition i seam to have contracted....:wall::lol:


You say James. But it's nothing compared to mine. Let's see - in the past two months (give or take a few days), I've been able to splurge on the following razors -

An Indian DE called Mercurry
A Hungarian DE called MOFEM
Two Czech DEs - Soluna
Two Unnamed Open Combs
Two British Gillette NEWs
A New Improved with case
Perfecta DE
Two Slim Adjustables
A Hermes razor very similar to a Gillette Single Ring
A British Military WW2 razor
Two Aluminium handled Gillette Tech
Razorock Jaws (on the way)

Gold Dollar straight
A local cheap shavette

It was getting so bad that I entered the Gentleman's Restraint for September. It has helped - till now at least.:doublesho


----------



## james_death

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Yeah there needs to be a therapy group that stops us not encourages us...:lol:

It was the straights i kept building up then into the DE but starting to stray into purchasing more straights now.

I have nearly purchased a War Issue razor a few times, if i had purchased an old harley or enfield dispatch bike ( nearly a couple of times ) i certainly would have to keep period for re enactments.... Simply would not have the time for the re-enactment meets and shows... so i supose just the razor would be the cheapest option....:lol:

I have just talked myself into another razor havent i....:lol:


----------



## james_death

OOOps... I seam to have purchased A Gillette HD Rocket....:wall:...:lol:


----------



## Guru

james_death said:


> OOOps... I seam to have purchased A Gillette HD Rocket....:wall:...:lol:


Congratulations, though I don't believe you without pics......


----------



## james_death

Guru said:


> Congratulations, though I don't believe you without pics......


Well i had just purchased it so will have to wait till it shows up....

Dont worry ill share when it arrives... so you can then feel compelled to add to your collection also....:lol:


----------



## Guru

james_death said:


> Dont worry ill share when it arrives... so you can then feel compelled to add to your collection also....:lol:


Hah, as if I need anything external to feel compelled - a stroll through ebay is usually enough.


----------



## polac5397

well after much reading this thread ive finally bit the bullet and ordered a de with badger brush. went for porarso menthol pre shave and cream to see how I get on ........any advice befor I cut myself to ribbons...lol !!!:thumb:


----------



## Nico1970

polac5397 said:


> well after much reading this thread ive finally bit the bullet and ordered a de with badger brush. went for porarso menthol pre shave and cream to see how I get on ........any advice befor I cut myself to ribbons...lol !!!:thumb:


Best advice is take your time, let the weight of the razor do the work and don't force it. Most importantly, enjoy it!


----------



## 47p2

Doing a bit of a clear out today my wife came across my very first razor, a Personna which takes blades and is now about 45 years old, also some original Wilkinson Sword razor blades brand new in the pack. Well I just had to give them a try and have to admit we have went so wrong over the years when it comes to shaving. Today's shave is the closest shave I've had in years, no decades and I'll be keeping the old Personna in daily use from now on


----------



## james_death

polac5397 said:


> well after much reading this thread ive finally bit the bullet and ordered a de with badger brush. went for porarso menthol pre shave and cream to see how I get on ........any advice befor I cut myself to ribbons...lol !!!:thumb:


As stated just take your time and enjoy it, it may take a while to settle into it.

The only nick and cut risk is simply down to a little mistake on changing angle or getting too close to the ear etc.

Stick with it and the general rule is it takes about a month to get fully settled into it weather that be DE or straight.


----------



## james_death

*Ok My latest arrivals....*

*From Left to Right...*

*TECH* Plastic Handle... *Twist Slim N2* (1968)... *Twist Slim O2* (1969)... *Slim J1* (1964)... *Feather AS-D2* (2013).


----------



## Guru

47p2 said:


> Doing a bit of a clear out today my wife came across my very first razor, a Personna which takes blades and is now about 45 years old, also some original Wilkinson Sword razor blades brand new in the pack. Well I just had to give them a try and have to admit we have went so wrong over the years when it comes to shaving. Today's shave is the closest shave I've had in years, no decades and I'll be keeping the old Personna in daily use from now on


Cool. Does the Personna razor have an angular cap with deep engraving?

Good to see another one going back to the older ways.:thumb:


----------



## Guru

james_death said:


> *Ok My latest arrivals....*
> 
> *From Left to Right...*
> 
> *TECH* Plastic Handle... *Twist Slim N2* (1968)... *Twist Slim O2* (1969)... *Slim J1* (1964)... *Feather AS-D2* (2013).


They all look very nice - or is it after a detailing session? 

Finally you pulled the trigger on the Feather yeah? Is that a new one?


----------



## james_death

They are all new to me, the AS-D2 came in its glittery red box and that in turn still in its paper card like cover also.

I opened the packaging as soon as in from work straight for a shower and a shave with the AS-D2....

Still running through the blades on the Feather artist club and this made a change having a DE shave rather than the straight.

The Picture was taken some time later i simply could not wait to have a shave with it...:lol:


----------



## Guru

My Jaws arrived yesterday, but unlike you I have not shaved with it yet -


----------



## james_death

Certainly looks like a long handle on it. I Like the open comb design...:thumb:


----------



## Nico1970

Guru said:


> My Jaws arrived yesterday, but unlike you I have not shaved with it yet -
> 
> View attachment 38916


Are these RazoRock Jaws any good? They are certainly very competitively priced...:thumb:


----------



## Guru

Nico1970 said:


> Are these RazoRock Jaws any good? They are certainly very competitively priced...:thumb:


I should be able to tell you first hand in a day or two, but from whatever I have read -

Matador / Pearl ? Cadet / Razorock are all the same heads and are manufactured in India (Ironic, isn't it? - I'm in India and I had to order this from Canada).:wall:
They are aggressive shavers - right there along with the Fatip, but less than the R41.
Some heads seem to have quality issues - particularly blade alignment in the head, resulting in either the blade not being parallel to the edge or having unequal exposure on both sides. Luckily mine seems to be okay in this aspect. Incidentally the Fatips also seem to have these issues.


----------



## polac5397

hi guys newbie de question .......derby blades any good?


----------



## Dixondmn

polac5397 said:


> hi guys newbie de question .......derby blades any good?


It really depends on your skin and how you use the blades. Personally I don't get on with them, I find they irritate my skin.


----------



## polac5397

think there worth a punt at 3.49


----------



## james_death

As stated the best way is to try some selection packs.

Some get on well with them and others not.

I find them average but there cheap and your sure to have some about to fall back on if your preferred are all gone.

There are sample packs of blades some on ebay most online retailers but connaught have the largest selection i find.

http://connaughtshaving.com/razorblades.html

Im going to have to get some blades to try from them for my feather straight.


----------



## Nico1970

I must say, I don't like Derbys at all.

For normal day to day shaving, Feathers, Astra Platinums and Gillette (yellow) 7 o'clocks are my EDC...:thumb:


----------



## james_death

*Oh i did the general blades link.... Sorry
*

*This is for the sample packs...*

http://connaughtshaving.com/samplepack.html


----------



## mike41

I didn't rate Derby blades either,prefer Personnas,Polsilvers,and the 7o'clock yellows,I've also found Wilkinson Sword Blacks to be pretty good. (Noticed the whites in my local chemist for 79p, must give them a try sometime.)
I've just taken delivery of 50 Feathers off the bay of e, for £10.79 inc delivery from Thailand,they only took 10 days to arrive,the packaging label is different from the usual yellow, a photo of which they also used in the listing. A bit misleading but Ive been assured by a few peeps that they're the real deal. 
I find I'm only getting 3 decent shaves from a blade then they're done,probably as I only shave every 2-3 days and my stubbles quite thick by then. The price of DE blades means this isn't a problem though 
Mike


----------



## Guru

Feathers come in both these types of packs. Initially I was under the impression that these are two different types of feathers, but it's not so.

Misleading and confusing, yes.


----------



## james_death

Yeah the black packs are making more of a showing and is simply more down to the general sale area for the blades, in the past Feather had to have one branding on tehre blades themselves for the states as compared to rest of the world then it finally went to all blades stamped the same.

Would not surprise me if all the packaging eventually went to the black, its very retro art deco style.

Think ill get some of the Kai blades to try out i think, they cost more than the feathers.


----------



## Nico1970

james_death said:


> Think ill get some of the Kai blades to try out i think, they cost more than the feathers.


 Where do you get the Kai blades from J_D?


----------



## Nico1970

I used my Edwin Jagger Chatsworth last night for the first time in months.

I had forgotten how good this razor really is. It gives a reasonably aggressive shave - I used it with Astra Platinum blades - and is pretty heavy with a substantive / solid feel.

This really is a beautifully constructed razor with an exquisite 'barleycorn' patterned handle which makes it a joy to use. There are absolutely no sharp edges (ex. blade of course!?) and everything about it exudes class.



I would highly recommend this razor for those who like a medium aggressive shave but also appreciate the tactile aspects of holding/ using a finely crafted instrument.


----------



## Ross

Connaught shaving has kai blades iirc


----------



## Nico1970

Ross said:


> Connaught shaving has kai blades iirc


Just checked - it sure does...:thumb:


----------



## james_death

As Ross stated and you found yourself.

That Edwin jagger looks very well.

The Murker HD and teh Vintage gillette rocket HD are here now....:thumb:

I was thinking about getting all the sample packs from Connaught it would add up to a fair bit mind.


----------



## polac5397

just ordered the gillete sample pack from Connaught , thanks for the website !


----------



## Nico1970

james_death said:


> I was thinking about getting all the sample packs from Connaught it would add up to a fair bit mind.


You're as bad as I am j_d!

I was thinking the same thing as well...:lol:


----------



## Nico1970

polac5397 said:


> just ordered the gillete sample pack from Connaught , thanks for the website !


Nice one. Let us know how you get on with them as there are a few Gillettes in that sample pack that I haven't tried before...:thumb:


----------



## polac5397

http://www.shaving.ie/bulk-pack-de-blades/

may help someone


----------



## slimjim

What happened to GingerNuts ?


----------



## Ross

GingerNuts is still going.


----------



## slimjim

Ross said:


> GingerNuts is still going.


I never see his posts or offers nowadays


----------



## james_death

I was thinking about the ginger ninja last week.

Still going im sure but as a lot of traders do they set up on a forum and juggle between them.

As one forum drops off another may pick up. You then dont get as many posts up... then again he could be so so busy he doesnt have the time.

Well the Rocket HD cleaned up well but the Gillette Number 21 Aristocrat that i pulled the trigger on could very well need re plating then it arrives ... oh more expense having to get a plating kit then...:lol::wall:


----------



## mike41

slimjim said:


> What happened to GingerNuts ?





Ross said:


> GingerNuts is still going.


He shows up on my facebook feed all the time,seems pretty active on there.

Mike


----------



## james_death

Was it someone on here who got the Gillette Flair Tip Rocket on flea bay???

eBay item number:181541586549

I nearly got it myself as it was such a good price at Under £17 including postage.


----------



## Nico1970

james_death said:


> Was it someone on here who got the Gillette Flair Tip Rocket on flea bay???
> 
> eBay item number:181541586549
> 
> I nearly got it myself as it was such a good price at Under £17 including postage.


Not guilty j_d!

Though I am keeping a watchful eye on several of the Simpsons shaving brushes...:thumb:


----------



## james_death

Yeah i may have to venture into the brushes darn ebay it should be banned it just feeds the addiction....:lol:

I have a simpson commodore x3 but not that bothered about it, i think its actually too well packed and is often still a bit damp in the middle 24 hours after the shave.

As for the Razor that was a good buy, but i have purchased another aristocrat Junior... why do i need another razor especially when its one i already have...:wall:

I need therapy...:lol:

Think ill go have a shave....


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Picked up my first ever order of proper shaving stuff today from the post office. Skipped a shower so I could shower and then shave when I got back.

Went for a Muhle R89 with a starter blade set. Also bought a cheapish HJM bristle brush until I get the hang of it and some Taylor of Old Bond Street Lemon and Lime shaving cream.

Showered and shaved as soon as I got back, used a Derby Extra blade just because there was one in with the razor, and I'm so impressed after only my first shave. The weight of the razor seems just right, it inspires confidence with that weight and how well it screws together which just evaporated the small pre first DE shave nerves. I was worried about finding the right angle on my face, I'd watched a few YouTube vids but was still a little unsure, the razor just did it for me! It's delivered a closer shave on my first go than anything expensive or cheap has before with no irritation.

Got a few areas I need to work on, lathering up being one as I can't do it left handed and that little tiny area under my nose!

Can see why you're all addicted, get the feeling this is going to be like detailing by trying the next thing before the last is used up! Already looking forward to tomorrow and my next shave now, never normally shave in my 5day off shift period.


----------



## WHIZZER

slimjim said:


> What happened to GingerNuts ?





Ross said:


> GingerNuts is still going.





slimjim said:


> I never see his posts or offers nowadays


He has not responded to any emails or pm we have sent him so we have removed his advertising from DW :thumb:


----------



## Guru

WHIZZER said:


> He has not responded to any emails or pm we have sent him so we have removed his advertising from DW :thumb:


His website seems to be down too, at least today - not checked the past couple days.


----------



## Nico1970

@bigjimmybovine

Fantastic!

The Muhle R89 is a great razor, with top quality workmanship and materials. I use one in my rotation every now and again.

Yes, it is addictive and ultimately an incredibly fulfilling activity.

Welcome to the world of DE shaving.....:thumb:


----------



## james_death

As Nico says... its very addictive well for thous of us that have no self control in certain areas....:lol:

Mind the addiction of shaving gear has tempered my detailing purchases but the cost can be more....:lol:


----------



## james_death

OOOOhhhhhh, My English Gillette Aristocrat Number 21 has arrived....

Sat in a jar of IPA at the munute.....:lol:


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Second shave done today and blade felt nowhere near as good as last time which leads me on to my question... What do you do with the dead blades, just stick them in an old pack and bin them or keep a few and take them to somewhere they dispose of sharps? The dull blade is just an excuse to try a different flavour anyway!

Also nicked myself a couple of times today, nothing major just a few spots of blood, assume that its a combination of my inexperience and the blade being duller. One of the nicks was a massive spot that developed over night and was actually an experiment to see how close I could shave to it too!


----------



## james_death

I expected this as often the first shave feels super but when you are shaving say everyday it seams to drop off, most noticeable with the daily shave as the stubble is very pointy, yes very technical i know...:lol: The fact the hair is super short it really is like stubble on a field and it takes it out of teh blade and your face.

Getting the balance of blade etc is the challenge as they say YMMV ( Your Millage May Vary ) everyone is individual and there skin type there hair growth etc makes more shaves individual some get no or little irritation no matter what they use others like myself always seam to get irritation and the challenge in my case is to get the least irritation possible.

As for blade disposal have a look at this post i made for making a blade bank....:thumb:

Well having enjoyed some great british strawberries over a couple of days with some Meringue nests and evaporated milk..... Yum ...Yum...

One of these is now empty.....










So Label removed and well rinsed and dried out it was re labelled.....










Cheap effective and fully recyclable, once full in the recycle it will go ...:thumb:


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Love the blade bank!

It was still a very good shave, just a little more drag than before and perhaps a little more sensitive after. To me it just seems a good excuse to try a different blade anyway, that's the best way to try them and find out how long each lasts me!


----------



## james_death

Oh Forgot to say, the evaporated milk cans are from Hay Diddle... *Lidl* stores...:lol:


----------



## Nico1970

Nico1970 said:


> You're as bad as I am j_d!
> 
> I was thinking the same thing as well...:lol:


Well, as anticipated, I regret to say that I couldn't resist and ending up purchasing all of the sample packs from Connaught Shaving:

1 x Gillette Blade Sample Pack - 53 blades
1 x LORD Blade Sample Pack - 65 blades
1 x Other Blade Sample Pack - 55 blades
1 x Personna Blade Sample Pack - 55 blades
1 x Popular Blade Sample Pack - 60 blades
1 x Super-Max Blade Sample Pack - 20 Blades
1 x Treet Blade Sample Pack - 25 blades

A grand total of 333nr individual blades.

Total cost £60.30, therefore circa 18p per blade.

If each blade lasted on average, what, four shaves and I shave every day apart from the weekend which, for talk sake, lets say equals 260 shaving days per year, the total package should last 333 x 4 = 1332 days which equates to 1332 / 260 = 5.12 years!

In that respect, the £60 seems like an absolute bargain...:thumb:

Plus, and more importantly, I can indulge in the anticipation and excitement factor of trying loads of different blades from an eclectic band of manufacturers, that I wouldn't normally have had the opportunity of doing. Now that is priceless for a self-confessed chronic sufferer of _musttrynewproductitis_...


----------



## james_death

Yeah i knew they would last a fair while, the fact the popular blade pack is just about all covered with the other packs would mean i would drop that one.


----------



## mike41

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Second shave done today and blade felt nowhere near as good as last time





james_death said:


> I expected this as often the first shave feels super but when you are shaving say everyday it seams to drop off, most noticeable with the daily shave as the stubble is very pointy, yes very technical i know...:lol: The fact the hair is super short it really is like stubble on a field and it takes it out of teh blade and your face.
> 
> Getting the balance of blade etc is the challenge as they say YMMV ( Your Millage May Vary ) everyone is individual and there skin type there hair growth etc makes more shaves individual some get no or little irritation no matter what they use others like myself always seam to get irritation and the challenge in my case is to get the least irritation possible.
> 
> [/IMG]





BigJimmyBovine said:


> It was still a very good shave, just a little more drag than before and perhaps a little more sensitive after. To me it just seems a good excuse to try a different blade anyway, that's the best way to try them and find out how long each lasts me!


I find that too,especially with Astras,the second shave is pants.Possibly as I tend to shave only every 2-3 days. Whereas with Feathers and Polsilvers the second shave is spot on. Sometimes with the Polsilvers it can feel as if the blade is almost _too_ sharp for the first shave :lol: :doublesho
Mike


----------



## RisingPower

mike41 said:


> I find that too,especially with Astras,the second shave is pants.Possibly as I tend to shave only every 2-3 days. Whereas with Feathers and Polsilvers the second shave is spot on. Sometimes with the Polsilvers it can feel as if the blade is almost _too_ sharp for the first shave :lol: :doublesho
> Mike


Polsilvers last ages for me, those and med preps, some blades are only good for a couple of shaves if that.

Anyone tried bayolea shaving cream from penhaligons?


----------



## mike41

RisingPower said:


> Polsilvers last ages for me, those and med preps, some blades are only good for a couple of shaves if that.
> 
> Anyone tried bayolea shaving cream from penhaligons?


Wheres the best place to get medipreps?


----------



## RisingPower

mike41 said:


> Wheres the best place to get medipreps?


Don't find them quite as good as the polsilvers, but connaught shaving.


----------



## james_death

RisingPower said:


> Anyone tried bayolea shaving cream from penhaligons?


Didnt know about this one till you posted, its reminded me i have some Endymion cream i should try out.

Think i will try it with the Gillette 21 Aristocrat now its all cleaned up and sparkly....:lol:

Only one review on penhaligons site and not good...

*01 September 2014No Lather... At All by anonymous
This product does not produce any lather at all. It says to apply with a brush, but it just disappears into the brush and does not lather. It produces a greasy clear film which makes shaving difficult as you cannot see where you have been. Very disappointed. I would like a full refund. Nothing like Blenheim Bouquet shave cream.
Would you recommend it? : No*


----------



## james_death

The Gillette Number 21 Aristocrat is regarded as very close to the aggressiveness of the Number 15 open comb.

The First shave on 4 days growth was superb with a fresh feather blade one of the best shaves ever super smooth no irritation.

However its the daily shave thats the true test on my sensitive skin with a daily shave.

Second day really good shave but starting to get irritation this with the against the grain and the third day yeah really bad irritation. Im going to have to just go with and possibly across the grain as its too painful.

I have always done against the grain as part of my shave tests and to me the Aristocrat 21 is the harshest so far, strange that at the out set it often felt going with the grain as though it was not doing much by way of feedback but it was taking the hair off.

I have just received another toy today this time the American Gillette Aristocrat 1946-1947 Model. Regarded as the most aggressive American Aristocrat at least..Now sat soaking in cleaning solution....


----------



## james_death

Crab Tree and Evil Lyn... Yes i did that intentionally....:lol:

Well they have 25% of majority of the shaving creams and balms and some of the colognes...

http://www.crabtree-evelyn.co.uk/sa...utm_source=IncDirect&utm_campaign=e_ec_101014

Free postage on orders over £20 also...:thumb:


----------



## Ross

Rediscovered how good the mittchell's wool fat soap is,it's superb


----------



## james_death

Ross said:


> Rediscovered how good the mittchell's wool fat soap is,it's superb


Have mine sat at the side of the imac for months and still not got round to trying it.

I did try both the col conk the almond and the amber when i got them a few months back and found them really pants, never to be purchased again.


----------



## james_death

*My Latest Purchases..

English Gillette Rocket HD.
Merkur 34C HD.
English Gillette Number 21 Aristocrat. Rhodium
American Gillette 1946-1947 Aristocrat. Gold.
*


----------



## Ross

james_death said:


> Have mine sat at the side of the imac for months and still not got round to trying it.
> 
> I did try both the col conk the almond and the amber when i got them a few months back and found them really pants, never to be purchased again.


Wool fat is one of the best soaps going :thumb:


----------



## james_death

Ross said:


> Wool fat is one of the best soaps going :thumb:


Yeah so i have heard and really must try as once tested i will then know weather to get more tallow based soaps....:thumb:


----------



## Guest

james_death said:


> I did try both the col conk the almond and the amber when i got them a few months back and found them really pants, never to be purchased again.


Interesting, what did you not like about it? I've tried their Bay Rum soap and personally really liked it. I'd probably rate it on par with MWF, imho.

I bought a large 106g (?) puck but it only lasted a couple of months, so not so good on the economy front. From memory, a loaded brush (is that a good term?) would only give two full face latherings, before having to load the brush again - this probably explains why the puck didn't last for very long.
Other than that I did find it lathered easily and, like MWF, really did not need soaking beforehand. I also found it gave excellent lubrication, which is probably due to to a high glycerin content.

Having said that, I just re-discovered shaving creams again, having switched to using soaps exclusively over the past 2 years or so. I think this is more to do with changing from a boars hair to a badger hair brush. Even though it's nothing special, the badger brush seems to lather creams so much better than the boars hair one. I used to have problems with creams drying out on me, and just could not seem to ever lather them up correctly after seemly trying many different techniques.
So far, I've picked up a TOBS Lemon and Lime as well as Truefit and Hills No 10. Really like them both. Definitely going to try out some others.


----------



## mike41

BareFacedGeek said:


> So far, I've picked up a TOBS Lemon and Lime as well as Truefit and Hills No 10. Really like them both. Definitely going to try out some others.


I've got those two -they're good, my favourites are TOBS Grapefruit and Geo Trumpers Sandalwood,great lather and an amazing smell from both. :thumb:
Mike


----------



## james_death

The ~Col Conks i have tried with hot and cold water with soaking and not soaking with boar brush and badger brush and no mater what it gave a very poor lather for me.

Thin and little lubrication had hoped for much better the Almond seamed to perform better than the Amber and as you say you get few passes from the mix.

Creams really can be lather monsters.

I normally give a good arm flick to the badger brush to get excess water out of the brush into the bath its that big an ark i give to the swing.

I can then add water as needed as i have liked a dense lather but feel this could cause some over loading of the DE unlike with the straight razors... of which i have just got two vintage mother of pearl handled Mann & Federlein i need to clean up some time...:lol: But any way i spend a week or more in general trying out a cream etc before posting up a review of which i have not done one for a while...:wall: But back to a badger brush heavy with water... i was testing out my Penhaligons Endymion shaving cream as i love the cologne and the aftershave balm the balm matching very close the fragrance of the cologne and the fragrance of the balm lasting a good hour or more after the shave so hoped the cream would make a great triple treat but the cream has only a very tiny tiny fragrance of the cologne almost imperceptible and only smelling the actual brush tips on the third lather up.

The cream lathers well but using a heavy loaded brush it exploded into a monster lather think the original blob movie when its expanding and creeping along...:lol: i thought o had wasted the cream as it was instantly bubbly but working it and chasing it back into the bowl did remove the frothiness and return it to a more bubble free cream although not as dense as i usually use it worked well and i still had a bowl full after 3 passes.

The Col conks i will have to visit again but i gave it a month on and off of trialing before i had given up on it but will try again before consigning it to the never again i suppose.


----------



## Guest

I do tend to lather the soaps I have/had (MWF, Tabac, Arko and Col Conks) straight on the face, rather than using a bowl. I don't know if this makes a difference? I'll have to give it a try.

The two creams I've bought recently are lathered in a bowl, and do seem to be lather monsters . I also find I've got masses of lather left after finishing shaving with these.


----------



## james_death

Cannot remember if i tried a face lather as some wont perform unless done on the face.

I really like the st James cedar and clarysage very earthy woodsy and that is pointless trying to lather in a bowl its pointless but straight to the face is very nice.

Can be had cheaply as well...:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower

james_death said:


> Cannot remember if i tried a face lather as some wont perform unless done on the face.
> 
> I really like the st James cedar and clarysage very earthy woodsy and that is pointless trying to lather in a bowl its pointless but straight to the face is very nice.
> 
> Can be had cheaply as well...:thumb:


Hmm is that taylor of bond street? Always found their creams the easiest to bowl lather.

Starting to get a little low on cream too, so looking at TOBS or floris....


----------



## james_death

RisingPower said:


> Hmm is that taylor of bond street? Always found their creams the easiest to bowl lather.
> 
> Starting to get a little low on cream too, so looking at TOBS or floris....


No Sorry its the St James of London, Founders Reserve cedarwood and clarysage although i think they have now dropped the founders reserve from the labels.

Sorry for the confusion... i fancy trying the TOBS St James at some point myself.

*As For Non lathering at all check this out...*


----------



## RisingPower

james_death said:


> No Sorry its the St James of London, Founders Reserve cedarwood and clarysage although i think they have now dropped the founders reserve from the labels.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion... i fancy trying the TOBS St James at some point myself.
> 
> *As For Non lathering at all check this out...*
> 
> Shaving Creams That Don't Lather: The Low-Down - YouTube


Video reminds me of the fitjar shaving creams, except, they smell nice.


----------



## james_death

I know there soap are not cheap and found this vid but seams she puts fair deal of cream in the bowl...


----------



## RisingPower

james_death said:


> I know there soap are not cheap and found this vid but seams she puts fair deal of cream in the bowl...
> 
> Fitjar Shaving Cream demo - YouTube


It still looks quite thin in that video.

I may give it a go again, but it peed me off trying to get a half decent lather from it last time.

You know how tobs, t&h and penhaligons positively explode into nice thick lather, fitjar, didn't.

It was the same disappointment as bluebeards revenge. Both crap at lathering imo.


----------



## james_death

Really is more addictive than detailing, two more products arrived today... Castle Forbes Lime shaving cream and Jack Black Post Shave Cooling Gel...


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Been working my way through my different blades, so far I've got a clear favourite but still got two types of Gillettes to go. I currently really enjoy using the Polsilver Super Irridium, it's comfortable, seems to cut close and doesn't feel like it's going to dull at all after 4 shaves. May change my opinion as I continue to develop my technique though.


----------



## Nico1970

I've been using Polsilver Super Iridiums (or is it Iridium Supers!?) over the past couple of weeks and have been really impressed with them.

I can get 4nr shaves from them without significant deterioration in shave quality.

Highly recommended...:thumb:


----------



## Ross

I find these blades really good http://connaughtshaving.com/perslb.html


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Got some Personna Platinums in my starter blades bundle but not tried the linked ones. The ones I had did nothing for me that distinguished them from most of the others. Again, that may change as I learn though.


----------



## mike41

Just had an email from Traditional Shaving Co. 10% discount code valid until midnight tuesday 21st- enter OCT10 at checkout. You also get free delivery and shaving points on everything. :thumb:

Mike


----------



## RisingPower

james_death said:


> Really is more addictive than detailing, two more products arrived today... Castle Forbes Lime shaving cream and Jack Black Post Shave Cooling Gel...


Be interested to know whether the castle forbes smells like real lime or that horrible west indian limes from truefitt.

Ordered some soaps from barrister and mann in the us.

James, tried the fitjar fjellheim again, it does lather, but feels very thin on the face and a bit raw after a shave imho. Not even sure i'm keen on the smell anymore either.

Then again I found the TOBS coconut to feel very thin on the face too.


----------



## RisingPower

Ross said:


> I find these blades really good http://connaughtshaving.com/perslb.html


How do they compare to the med preps? Med preps and the polsilvers are definitely my favourites so far.


----------



## Ross

Id say slightly better,I think they are like a feather but with the smoothness of an Iridium


----------



## polac5397

thinking of trying this soap, thought I would post the link seems good price. refills are only 4.50. may help
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fredricss...ealth_HairRemoval_RL&var=&hash=item3cea78f027


----------



## james_death

Go for it and report back...:thumb: Nearly purchased myself a few times but have so so many to try as it is...:lol:

Nearly purchased another of the st james cedar and clary sage really love the smell of this and cheap and works well but despite only being £3.50 i decided to put the money to two more bottles of the weleda aftershave balm that im finding is the best yet balm.... :thumb: for me anyway....


----------



## james_death

*Prospective 45% off Crab tree & Evelyn products.*

*Hey Folks remember the crabtree and evelyn sales i have posted up from time to time and the extra discount they do if you sign up...

Well they are doing the additional 20% off again if you sign in and thats on top of the current 25% off some lines so a prospective discount of 45%.

Now dont buy it all before i get back from work when i can look myself...:lol:*


----------



## Nico1970

james_death said:


> *Hey Folks remember the crabtree and evelyn sales i have posted up from time to time and the extra discount they do if you sign up...
> 
> Well they are doing the additional 20% off again if you sign in and thats on top of the current 25% off some lines so a prospective discount of 45%.
> 
> Now dont buy it all before i get back from work when i can look myself...:lol:*


James, I've just ordered:

Indian Sandalwood Shave Cream in Glass Jar 
Moroccan Myrrh Shave Cream in Glass Jar 150g 
West Indian Lime Shave Cream Tube with Key 100g 
Indian Sandalwood Shave Cream tube with Key 100g 
Moroccan Myrrh Shave Cream Tube with Key 100g

With the existing plus members discount, it came to £43.20 plus FREE delivery.

Bargain!

Cheers (again) for heads-up...:thumb:


----------



## james_death

Nice One...:thumb:

Still not got round to trying my two glass jars i got of the sandalwood and the Myrrh one.

I have not been impressed with lime creamsbut should try the evelyn one but im rather liking the castle forbes lime one im trying out at the minute.

I may try the evelyn balms but have so many but im liking the weleda one a lot.


----------



## polac5397

james_death said:


> *Hey Folks remember the crabtree and evelyn sales i have posted up from time to time and the extra discount they do if you sign up...
> 
> Well they are doing the additional 20% off again if you sign in and thats on top of the current 25% off some lines so a prospective discount of 45%.
> 
> Now dont buy it all before i get back from work when i can look myself...:lol:*


am I missing something? logged in and only shows the 25%?


----------



## Nico1970

polac5397 said:


> am I missing something? logged in and only shows the 25%?


Did you add any of the 25% off items to your basket?

When I added the items to the basket and then click on checkout, in the Discounts section of the order page it shows '20% off everything - members only'.

EDIT - FWIW, it also shows 'Pear & Pink Magnolia Body Lotion Free Sample : -£1.00'


----------



## Ross

Damn it guess what site I an looking at tonight haha


----------



## RisingPower

Ross said:


> Damn it guess what site I an looking at tonight haha


Barrister and mann? 

Damn these soaps smell nice.


----------



## james_death

polac5397 said:


> am I missing something? logged in and only shows the 25%?


As Nico says it only shows the 25% it only takes off the additional 20% in the checkout its at that point it adds it it wont show it on the listings until you add an item to basket...:thumb:


----------



## slimjim

Where is the best place to buy feather blades? Plenty on eBay at a good price but would you get fake blades ?


----------



## Nico1970

slimjim said:


> Where is the best place to buy feather blades? Plenty on eBay at a good price but would you get fake blades ?


I would stick to connaught shaving and shaving.ie.

You can get a bargain on fleabay, but there's always the residual risk that you may not end up with the real McCoys...


----------



## Ross

Feather blades are overrated I feel,I got some more to try again but they always bring out blood spots and irritation for some reason which I don get from any other blade I've tried.


----------



## slimjim

Ross said:


> Feather blades are overrated I feel,I got some more to try again but they always bring out blood spots and irritation for some reason which I don get from any other blade I've tried.


What do you recommend, I've tried quite a few but find the blade suits different Razors, a feather in one razor as you say can be a very close shave but in others you get a great shave. I've tried a few blades but find the Feather works best in my everyday razor.


----------



## Ross

These http://connaughtshaving.com/perslb.html sharp as a Feather but shaves like an Iridium :thumb:


----------



## slimjim

Ross said:


> These http://connaughtshaving.com/perslb.html sharp as a Feather but shaves like an Iridium :thumb:


Ok will give them a bash on your recommendation :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Like everything they work well for me maybe not for everyone,try 20 and see how you get on.


----------



## slimjim

Ross said:


> Like everything they work well for me maybe not for everyone,try 20 and see how you get on.


I ordered 20 Personna & 20 Feathers but hopefully they do work for me :thumb:


----------



## Ross

I see the have Kai blades in now which I have always wanted to try.


----------



## Nico1970

I am looking forward to trying the KAI's and the Personna Lab Blues, from my recent haul of sample packs from Connaught.

So far, I have been impressed by the (Israeli) Personna Platinum Chrome 'Reds', Polsilver Super Iridium and Wizamet Iridium Super, that is, of course, in addition to my usual favourites Astra Platinums, Feathers and Gillette 7 o'clock 'Yellows'.

Very disappointed with Bolzano though. For such an expensive blade, I only got 1nr shave out of the razor in my ATT Kronos M1. Might have just been unlucky, so I will have to try them again some time as I really wanted to like the Bolzanos.

Ohh, the agony of choice...


----------



## Ross

I get on really well with the Bolzanos blades


----------



## Nico1970

Ross said:


> I get on really well with the Bolzanos blades


Which DE razor do you use them with?

Interestingly, I have found that certain blades perform better with certain DE razors...

EDIT - I think I'll give the Bolzanos another chance in the Feather AS-D2


----------



## Ross

My red tip superspeed and 39c


----------



## Nico1970

If anyone is interested, there is a small British start-up company trying to raise funds on Kickstarter to develop their own SS DE razor - Thomas Clipper.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/253531216/thomas-clipper?ref=nav_search

They are nearly there with their initial funding requirements so it would seem likely that the project is a goer and the early backers will get their rewards (eg for £39 you can get one of their first SS DE razors).

I've already made a pledge.

NB - I am not affiliated etc. in any way.

EDIT - the £39 rewards have all been snapped up. Next up is £57 which also gets you a years supply of blades (max. 5 / month)


----------



## james_death

As folk are pointing out its a regrettable fact that like with detailing we need to try for ourselves as millage may vary.

I concur that despite having to try the different blades there is also the additional variable of what razor the blade is in.

I just hope we dont have to take in the luna cycle and weather patterns on the day of the shave.

Im liking the feather blades at the minute in the Merkur HD for me its feeling a great balance of razor and blade for a daily shave even able to go against the grain over and over again.

Whereas in the Gillette 21 Aristocrat with a feather in i can only manage about 3 days shaving max and would only go against the grain once with that but by the third day i would not want to even do it once.


----------



## james_death

Nico1970 said:


> If anyone is interested, there is a small British start-up company trying to raise funds on Kickstarter to develop their own SS DE razor - Thomas Clipper.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/253531216/thomas-clipper?ref=nav_search
> 
> They are nearly there with their initial funding requirements so it would seem likely that the project is a goer and the early backers will get their rewards (eg for £39 you can get one of their first SS DE razors).
> 
> I've already made a pledge.
> 
> NB - I am not affiliated etc. in any way.


Stop it you swine... i was set to get the £39 offer but they are all gone now....:wall:

I need to look up more but the handle may be all theres but is the head the head looks more a standard merkur affair.


----------



## Nico1970

james_death said:


> Stop it you swine... i was set to get the £39 offer but they are all gone now....:wall:
> 
> I need to look up more but the handle may be all theres but is the head the head looks more a standard merkur affair.


That's a fair point James.

The head does look similar to the generic ones on my Edwin Jagger / Muhle range - mind you, that is no bad thing, as it is a quality product.

I really do like the 2nr handles though and, if these guys do achieve some success, maybe they could get in to designing their own head. Who knows...

I'll ask the question anyway.


----------



## RisingPower

Tried the barrister and mann soaps today, smell very nice, not that easy to lather mind.

Not that bad, but do soaps offer the same protection as creams? Just I haven't really tried soaps due to the rubbish water we have.


----------



## james_death

Ross may have better input for the tallow soaps but creams certainly are popular as tehy are so easy to get on with.

I must try out some more of my soaps its soaps i always used for years before getting into trying different products.


----------



## Ross

I like soaps better,if you're having trouble lathering them let the soap soak it warm water for 5 minutes before using.


----------



## RisingPower

I think maybe it just isn't as easy to lather. I tried the crabtree and evelyn nomad i've never used and that seemed to lather much easier. Shame is the barrister and mann smells so much better.


----------



## james_death

Nico1970 said:


> If anyone is interested, there is a small British start-up company trying to raise funds on Kickstarter to develop their own SS DE razor - Thomas Clipper.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/253531216/thomas-clipper?ref=nav_search
> 
> They are nearly there with their initial funding requirements so it would seem likely that the project is a goer and the early backers will get their rewards (eg for £39 you can get one of their first SS DE razors).
> 
> I've already made a pledge.
> 
> NB - I am not affiliated etc. in any way.
> 
> EDIT - the £39 rewards have all been snapped up. Next up is £57 which also gets you a years supply of blades (max. 5 / month)


It makes sense that the early backers get the best deals as the price rises as the slots are filled.

I wish them all the best the £39 was best buy then the £49 with the oil and flannel... but both long gone.

I hope they make it and they say they will do the handle separately some point in the future. The Mark one handle has grown on me but the kickstarter edition just looks so wrong to me.

I wish them all the best but its just another stainless handle to me and a few are now making them...

You will have to report back once you have yours but the £39 point would have been the only point i would have come in on it.


----------



## james_death

*Now i Know the Gillette Aristocrat is a Desirable Razor i do have Two Myself... Even more desirable if it has its original box and better still if allegedly still sealed..... But still a bit steep for me.....http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SUPERB-BO...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557..

I dont want to look at it i want to use them and not for that price....:doublesho*


----------



## Nico1970

Go on son, you know you want to..


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Out of interest what is it that makes it so desirable and drives its ebay price to those levels? Just a collectors piece because it's boxed and had other things with it or is it a genuinely quality piece of kit?


----------



## Alzak

Did anyone make own pre shave oil ? Need some ideas to make one


----------



## slimjim

What's the best post shave moisturiser you've used? Still looking for a really nice one.


----------



## polac5397

slimjim said:


> What's the best post shave moisturiser you've used? Still looking for a really nice one.


im impressed with poraso menthol , little goes a long way


----------



## LeadFarmer

slimjim said:


> What's the best post shave moisturiser you've used? Still looking for a really nice one.


Professor Blightys for me. I've tried many but PB is the best. Cools the skin and prevents razor rash almost instantly. It's not easy to get hold of though. I always buy it direct from the Professor himself.


----------



## slimjim

LeadFarmer said:


> Professor Blightys for me. I've tried many but PB is the best. Cools the skin and prevents razor rash almost instantly. It's not easy to get hold of though. I always buy it direct from the Professor himself.


Nice one I've fired a message across to him :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

I guess you could say Im a fan of his products, but I do find his post shave balsam to be very good. He's also rather well thought of over on shavingrooms.co.uk forum...


----------



## Ross

Blightys shaving soap is really nice.


----------



## james_death

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Out of interest what is it that makes it so desirable and drives its ebay price to those levels? Just a collectors piece because it's boxed and had other things with it or is it a genuinely quality piece of kit?


Its more a collectors Piece with it all minty fresh more museum piece... Highly Regarded Razors, average around £80 just over £100 for a well cased one.

Both of mine one in a old case and one not both under £30.



Alzak said:


> Did anyone make own pre shave oil ? Need some ideas to make one


Only twice i used Almond oil as carrier and some tee tree drops for bit of fragrance.



slimjim said:


> What's the best post shave moisturiser you've used? Still looking for a really nice one.


Not Tried Blighty's but have heard it mentioned a few times.

The Weleda Aftershave Balm im finding my best so far to teh point i now have 3 bottles i know daft to get so many very little needed.


----------



## Nico1970

slimjim said:


> What's the best post shave moisturiser you've used? Still looking for a really nice one.


I really rate the following for normal day-to-day use:

- Nivea For Men After Shave Soothing Balm
- Arko After Shave Balm (all flavours)

If I am going out then, for its long-lasting scent it has to be:

- Geo F Trumper Sandalwood Skin Food

Pound for pound, though, the Nivea is hard to beat - every now and again it is on offer on Amazon at c. £2.50 which is an absolute bargain, as it comes in a glass bottle.


----------



## james_death

The Nivea gets a good deal of mentions in mens health and fitness mag tests etc but think the bulldog moisturiser is the latest prominent one.

Cost little also. I think i have the nivea extreme comfort post shave balm.

I have been trying the trumpers lime and the coral dont see or rather feel any benefit as a pre shave and nothing other than nice smell as a post shave for the lime although the rose does seam to give some comfort post shave.

Oh the nivea was top but i think it got a re work last year and a lot of reviews are not favourable, this is the glass bottled one.


----------



## Nico1970

I got the Bulldog Original After Shave Balm 75ml from Amazon recently and first impressions, after I subjected it to my wholly unscientific, statistically non-compliant and completely arbitrary testing regime, are favourable.

However, I haven't used it as much as my 'Everyday Day Carry' Nivea / Arko products yet, plus it is quite expensive (it's up there with Trumper Skin Food) so I don't know if it'll be a keeper...


----------



## james_death

Its the Bulldog Original Moisturiser thats coming well recommended this is where it gets confusing on this.

Where do the Balms Sit in this question.

Some aftershave balms say they are a balm and a moisturiser.

Some products just a moisturiser.

Some could be viewed as a post shave cooling compress as it were and you can top with a daily moisturiser or not if its on a night when you shave.

I certainly only use my balms post shave and use a separate moisturiser if i use one in the day.

I think a few of the post shave ones that are marketed as a daily moisturiser all in one are up the price scale but stand to be corrected.


----------



## Nico1970

This is absolutely incredible - who'd have thought we be sat here discussing the finer points of men's skincare!

God forbid if 'er indoors should ever see this...

PS - my C&E package arrived today!


----------



## RisingPower

james_death said:


> Its the Bulldog Original Moisturiser thats coming well recommended this is where it gets confusing on this.
> 
> Where do the Balms Sit in this question.
> 
> Some aftershave balms say they are a balm and a moisturiser.
> 
> Some products just a moisturiser.
> 
> Some could be viewed as a post shave cooling compress as it were and you can top with a daily moisturiser or not if its on a night when you shave.
> 
> I certainly only use my balms post shave and use a separate moisturiser if i use one in the day.
> 
> I think a few of the post shave ones that are marketed as a daily moisturiser all in one are up the price scale but stand to be corrected.


I think i'm yet to find a balm that moisturises. Moisturisers after shaving sting like heck.

Gft doesn't leave a lasting scent imho, it just leaves a really nice feel for a short period of time.

I don't see the point of a balm these days, decent creams leave a nice enough smell and aren't drying.


----------



## mike41

I've found Wilko's own brand aftershave balm is pretty good for day to day use,I also like the Arko Iced Mint one.


Got myself a Muhle R41 Grande last week,as much as I like my Fatip Piccolo I feel it's let down by the poorly finished handle and it is a bit short for my liking,not so with the Muhle,its a real quality piece of kit with just the right weight and size for me. I've had 2 cracking close shaves with it so far,using a Gillette 7 o'clock Yellow and my new favourite, TOBS Jermyn Street Cream.


----------



## james_death

RisingPower said:


> I think i'm yet to find a balm that moisturises. Moisturisers after shaving sting like heck.
> 
> Gft doesn't leave a lasting scent imho, it just leaves a really nice feel for a short period of time.
> 
> I don't see the point of a balm these days, decent creams leave a nice enough smell and aren't drying.


I think some creams still dry out the skin a bit and you are dragging a sharp object over the skin.

I would still use a balm or moisturiser post shave despite spending years not doing so even though i had a bottle....:lol:



mike41 said:


> Got myself a Muhle R41 Grande last week, New favourite, TOBS Jermyn Street Cream.


I was thinking about the R41 Muhle Grande also eyeing the twist. Just ordered the TOBS Jermyn as been thinking about getting it for a few months.... only was going to get some edwin jagger sandalwood and teh menthol cream to try as it was cheap and get some more of the pomegranate despite already having a tub i love the fragrance... managed to talk myself out the pomegranate but talk myself into the TOBS Jermyn teh Mr Taylors and the Coconut.....:wall:


----------



## Nico1970

I have an R41 TWIST and it gives a very VERY close shave indeed. Like most Muhles, it is really well constructed and the quality of the finish is top notch.

With a weapon that shaves so closely, it is not an EDC for me as a lot more time is required to effect the shave. That said, of all my razors it is probably the most 'efficient' and, if the time is permitting, it really does give a fantastic shaving experience...


----------



## polac5397

just been to boots currently 50% off all loreal men expert shaving balms/moisturisers etc. just bought facewash, post shave and mosisturizer for 9 quid!


----------



## james_death

Darn You....:wall:
Well Having spent over a week with the Merkur HD and feather blade.

Tried the Aristocrat 21 with a fresh feather especially as i have just had another 70 blades arrive and the 21 certainly is more aggressive with the feather blade in... as i tried it before with the feather and only managed 3 days before deciding too harsh for daily shaver for me. The first shave with the 21 again i goy some weepers.


----------



## slimjim

Used my Personna Blue blades today, they are my new favourite blades.

Cheers Ross for recommending them .


----------



## Nico1970

Yes, Personna Blues are great!


----------



## Ross

They shave rally good.


----------



## james_death

My TOBS creams arrived today and the two edwin jagger ones.

I also had a Myatt day mark razor arrive but not so chuffed with that as the seller had not mentioned the split in the handle....:wall:


----------



## polac5397

just ordered more stuff....I need to stop reading this thread!!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281457693853

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281463824099&var=580501721296


----------



## james_death

Tell me about it its worse than detailing and i have a room full of detailing gear.

My Baxters post shave balm has arrived along with the Muhle Post shave cream in both sea buckthorn and the aloe.

I will haveto check out what other stuff they have from your link now.... you swine.... Looking through they seam to have filled there cases with shaving gear and food stuff fromther spain trip...lol.


----------



## Bustanut

james_death said:


> Tell me about it its worse than detailing and i have a room full of detailing gear.
> 
> My Baxters post shave balm has arrived along with the Muhle Post shave cream in both sea buckthorn and the aloe.
> 
> I will haveto check out what other stuff they have from your link now.... you swine.... Looking through they seam to have filled there cases with shaving gear and food stuff fromther spain trip...lol.


I had a sample of the baxters post shave balm and really liked it. It's like a menthol type smell but not too strong. Skin felt really good after.


----------



## polac5397

arrived today, im running out of room!!!


----------



## james_death

Ive started filling storage boxes....:lol:


----------



## Ross

I got some Crabtree and Evelyn Moroccan Myrrh shave cream in the jar and I must say its a very good cream:thumb:


----------



## slimjim

A couple of cheap Merkur's

http://www.lookfantastic.com/health-beauty/men/shaving/razors-blades.list#


----------



## james_death

slimjim said:


> A couple of cheap Merkur's
> 
> http://www.lookfantastic.com/health-beauty/men/shaving/razors-blades.list#


You Swine i dont need anything more... but spent over an hour on tehre site a sit is.....:lol::wall:


----------



## slimjim

james_death said:


> You Swine i dont need anything more... but spent over an hour on tehre site a sit is.....:lol::wall:


I now own both of them :wall:


----------



## james_death

I kept adding stuff and deleting stuff but with the Movember discount the 43C there comes in at under £19....


----------



## Darlofan

Any tips for not nicking my bottom lip with a DE razor? Happens every few weeks and is only place I cut myself!! Do you guys use an upward stroke below the bottom lip?


----------



## Bluffin

Take a break it's Movember


----------



## RisingPower

Darlofan said:


> Any tips for not nicking my bottom lip with a DE razor? Happens every few weeks and is only place I cut myself!! Do you guys use an upward stroke below the bottom lip?


Tuck your lip in? Can't say i've ever nicked my lip. Nose, sure.


----------



## james_death

Bluffin said:


> Take a break it's Movember


You would still need to shave the bottom lip, your growing a Mustache not a beard.

I cannot participate in growing a mustache for movember as i have grown a handle bar mustache and im not starting from scratch.


----------



## Darlofan

RisingPower said:


> Tuck your lip in? Can't say i've ever nicked my lip. Nose, sure.


I do and push from inside with my tongue yet I still manage to catch it trying to cut the irritating hair right under my lip. I'm sure it's physchological now that I panic myself into doing it!!


----------



## RisingPower

Darlofan said:


> I do and push from inside with my tongue yet I still manage to catch it trying to cut the irritating hair right under my lip. I'm sure it's physchological now that I panic myself into doing it!!


Ah I don't push with my tongue. Just bite my lip.


----------



## RisingPower

Nope I still can't get on with soaps. Maybe those that use them don't bowl lather or have better water, only after about 10 or so minutes did I get a sort of stable, if still slightly watery lather.


----------



## james_death

RisingPower said:


> Nope I still can't get on with soaps. Maybe those that use them don't bowl lather or have better water, only after about 10 or so minutes did I get a sort of stable, if still slightly watery lather.


Creams certainly lather fast, some soaps dont seam to lather or need some fussing about with.

You could try using bottled water if your in a hard water area, were in very hard water area but i have never bothered using bottled water.

At least you tried, the thing with creams is they wont last you as long as soap, but at least you get to try another one sooner....


----------



## RisingPower

james_death said:


> Creams certainly lather fast, some soaps dont seam to lather or need some fussing about with.
> 
> You could try using bottled water if your in a hard water area, were in very hard water area but i have never bothered using bottled water.
> 
> At least you tried, the thing with creams is they wont last you as long as soap, but at least you get to try another one sooner....


Creams last a heck of a long time for me  Only takes a very small amount.

Then again, I only shave every 3-4 days..


----------



## jenks

Just tried loreal men experts new Anti irritation gel and it's great. Reduced the irritation I was suffering from previous shaves by about 90% after 1 shave, after 2 shaves no irritation.

By far the best supermarket stuff I have ever used.


----------



## james_death

RisingPower said:


> Creams last a heck of a long time for me  Only takes a very small amount.
> 
> Then again, I only shave every 3-4 days..


Before i got into all the creams and other soaps i only had the one soap Truefitt and Hills luxury shaving soap thats about 6 years old now but i used that and only that for 4 years.... yeah baby certainly got some millage out of that and i still have a little bit left still but its rare i use it now i have so many others.


----------



## polac5397

just used the vitos red " the large bricks worth ! lol" lathers up well and as good as the others im using ath minute. Has a coconut smell to it so not overbearing like some


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Mrs just got home and my birthday present turned up earlier. Going to try and convince her to let me have it a week early for tonghts pre work shave. It's a sample of shave creams and maybe after shave balm.


----------



## polac5397

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Mrs just got home and my birthday present turned up earlier. Going to try and convince her to let me have it a week early for tonghts pre work shave. It's a sample of shave creams and maybe after shave balm.


happy birthday mate !:thumb:


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

It's not for a week! She's let me have them. Was a sample pack containing a selection of 8 creams and balms. For the price I asked her to pay and the size that has turned up I'm a little disappointed (but still grateful as its a present) as there was little indication they were that small but we're about to sit here and smell each one anyway!


----------



## polac5397

cant moan I got that big brick for a tenner so will last ages!!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

We've just smelt all the creams, sad aren't we really! Orange and sandalwood shave cream smells amazing. Now to try the balms.


----------



## james_death

BigJimmyBovine said:


> We've just smelt all the creams, sad aren't we really! Orange and sandalwood shave cream smells amazing. Now to try the balms.


Sounds like you got the Eshave gear then....

http://www.executive-shaving.co.uk/shaving/gift-sets/eshave-mini-kit.php

These are the truefitt and hill samples...

http://www.truefittandhill.co.uk/products/Creams-and-Balms-Sample-Pack.html

These are the trumpers samples but trumpers are random selection they send...

https://www.trumpers.com/product_detail.cfm?product=111547656


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

I found the Trumpers samples but plumped for the e shave ones. Didn't want to name them after saying I was disappointed about the size as didn't want to seem like I was slagging them off before using them. However after one shave I take it back, loads of lather out of a tiny amount of cream and the balm feels good. Unfortunately I don't seem to be able to get on with the Gillette blades I've tried, one of which I used tonight. I have carved some new features into my neck!


----------



## polac5397

james.......stop posting links god dam it!!


----------



## Ross

Finding the Crabtree and Evelyn shaving cream really good especially the Indian lime


----------



## james_death

BigJimmyBovine said:


> I found the Trumpers samples but plumped for the e shave ones. Didn't want to name them after saying I was disappointed about the size as didn't want to seem like I was slagging them off before using them. However after one shave I take it back, loads of lather out of a tiny amount of cream and the balm feels good. Unfortunately I don't seem to be able to get on with the Gillette blades I've tried, one of which I used tonight. I have carved some new features into my neck!


No problem posting what you purchased we all here to share, i have had other sample pots and they can be very tiny.

Im sure i will get some myself at some point especially as you say your first try lathered up well.



polac5397 said:


> james.......stop posting links god dam it!!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:



Ross said:


> Finding the Crabtree and Evelyn shaving cream really good especially the Indian lime


Still not tried mine didnt get the lime as no lime seams to have been up to much for me but liking the castle forbes i now have.


----------



## RisingPower

james_death said:


> Before i got into all the creams and other soaps i only had the one soap Truefitt and Hills luxury shaving soap thats about 6 years old now but i used that and only that for 4 years.... yeah baby certainly got some millage out of that and i still have a little bit left still but its rare i use it now i have so many others.


Damn that's a long time, one year is plenty


----------



## RisingPower

james_death said:


> No problem posting what you purchased we all here to share, i have had other sample pots and they can be very tiny.
> 
> Im sure i will get some myself at some point especially as you say your first try lathered up well.
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Still not tried mine didnt get the lime as no lime seams to have been up to much for me but liking the castle forbes i now have.


The crabtree west indian lime smelled very artificial to me, guessing that's not the case with castle forbes then.


----------



## RisingPower

BigJimmyBovine said:


> I found the Trumpers samples but plumped for the e shave ones. Didn't want to name them after saying I was disappointed about the size as didn't want to seem like I was slagging them off before using them. However after one shave I take it back, loads of lather out of a tiny amount of cream and the balm feels good. Unfortunately I don't seem to be able to get on with the Gillette blades I've tried, one of which I used tonight. I have carved some new features into my neck!


So people actually get on with the e shave creams? Maybe i'm just sensitive to them.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

RisingPower said:


> So people actually get on with the e shave creams? Maybe i'm just sensitive to them.


Hard to say after only one shave as I tried a different type of blade at the same time, loads of lather compared to my Taylor of bond street cream though. My neck is a bit sore where I disagreed with the blade but I had that with the other Gilette blades. The balm smelt nice but is either greasy or I used too much.


----------



## james_death

RisingPower said:


> The crabtree west indian lime smelled very artificial to me, guessing that's not the case with castle forbes then.


The truefitt and hill limes smells very much to me of gloss paint in the pot and not exactly pleasant when lathered, however as i have gradually got down the pot it seams to have improved a little but could be im getting used to it or de sensitised to it. Certainly wont get again unless the mix has changed but will be able to compare with the latest batch in tehre samples at a later date. At the minute will never buy the lime again.

The crabtree and evelyn never liked the fragrance in the shop but as that put me off purchasing i have not lathered with any.

The castle forbes is a bit of a mix, at first it smelt well made me think of a sherbet dip with hint of lime but the more you smell it it then seams a bit artificial like the truefitt and hill but no where near as bad, however when lathered up its pleasant.... lot of dosh for it mind... i do like the internal cap it has and if you didnt use this cap it may harden up as it got firmer when i left it off while my brush was soaking and i got a shower.

I think the TOBS are great value and i have a few of theres but need to get some trumpers to test especially as im feeling the Trumpers at double the price wont be worth that extra cost but need to get some to be sure.

The crabtree i need to test out as i like the smell in the pot if the moroccan myrrh but not the indian sandalwood so need to get a lather on and test them out.

As for balms im really liking the weleda aftershave balm and been using that for about a month now.


----------



## polac5397

heres a link for you james!!! just stumbled on it by accident mal order and 10 % off

http://www.maguiresbarbershop.co.uk/


----------



## Estoril-5

Can anyone recommend me a good TOBS shave cream?

I've used one previously and liked it, I think it was a standard pot, not lime or rose etc. I think it was Mr Taylors shaving cream.

Want to get another but not sure which one.


----------



## james_death

polac5397 said:


> heres a link for you james!!! just stumbled on it by accident mal order and 10 % off
> 
> http://www.maguiresbarbershop.co.uk/


Do you get the 10% when registered as dont see any discount on the site?



Estoril-5 said:


> Can anyone recommend me a good TOBS shave cream?
> 
> I've used one previously and liked it, I think it was a standard pot, not lime or rose etc. I think it was Mr Taylors shaving cream.
> 
> Want to get another but not sure which one.


The Mr Taylor has a clean barbershop scent perhaps a little talcum powder like.

The Jermyn Street has another clean smell i think a better fragrance than mr taylors a little bit cologne like but very light.

The Coconut does smell of coconut but i think it has a little hint of almond to it.

The Grapefruit has a nice citrus fragrance to it i could eat it...


----------



## RisingPower

Estoril-5 said:


> Can anyone recommend me a good TOBS shave cream?
> 
> I've used one previously and liked it, I think it was a standard pot, not lime or rose etc. I think it was Mr Taylors shaving cream.
> 
> Want to get another but not sure which one.


Mr taylors I really liked, was very good.

Personally, their almond isn't bad (smells just like marzipan/amaretti) not quite as good as mr taylors, avocado smells plain damn weird, coconut for some reason seemed very thin and not that great to me. Didn't like the lavender imho either, some reason irritated my skin, smelt I think quite like real lavender.

Grapefruit was fantastic, peppermint i'd like to try.

Just got jermyn street, smells a bit cheap aftershavey to me in the pot, but could just be me.

Connaught do samples of tobs. May get st james and eton college myself..


----------



## RisingPower

james_death said:


> The truefitt and hill limes smells very much to me of gloss paint in the pot and not exactly pleasant when lathered, however as i have gradually got down the pot it seams to have improved a little but could be im getting used to it or de sensitised to it. Certainly wont get again unless the mix has changed but will be able to compare with the latest batch in tehre samples at a later date. At the minute will never buy the lime again.
> 
> The crabtree and evelyn never liked the fragrance in the shop but as that put me off purchasing i have not lathered with any.
> 
> The castle forbes is a bit of a mix, at first it smelt well made me think of a sherbet dip with hint of lime but the more you smell it it then seams a bit artificial like the truefitt and hill but no where near as bad, however when lathered up its pleasant.... lot of dosh for it mind... i do like the internal cap it has and if you didnt use this cap it may harden up as it got firmer when i left it off while my brush was soaking and i got a shower.
> 
> I think the TOBS are great value and i have a few of theres but need to get some trumpers to test especially as im feeling the Trumpers at double the price wont be worth that extra cost but need to get some to be sure.
> 
> The crabtree i need to test out as i like the smell in the pot if the moroccan myrrh but not the indian sandalwood so need to get a lather on and test them out.
> 
> As for balms im really liking the weleda aftershave balm and been using that for about a month now.


Yeah truefitt limes and crabtree smelt equally awful to me, strange as the truefitt rose smells fantastic and really like a rose.

Humm, castle forbes sounds disappointing too. I was disappointed with trumpers too, but the violet did smell very nice.

Maybe floris or the silly expensive acqua di parma then...


----------



## polac5397

james_death said:


> Do you get the 10% when registered as dont see any discount on the site?
> 
> yes mate register and you get a code to put in on final screen, ( I gave in again!!)


----------



## Estoril-5

Just ordered 4 samples from Connaught shaving.

I ordered st James, eton college, jermyn st & sandlewood.

I did select lemon & lime then swapped for sandlewood.

Hope I made the right decision


----------



## Stumper

There's some good deals on shaving kit at Look Fantastic:

http://www.lookfantastic.com/health-beauty/men/shaving.list

You can use the code 'movember' for 20% off.


----------



## slimjim

No10 50% off I ordered the shaving cream I've used before but thought I would try the scrub and moisturiser at that price.

http://www.beautyatcreightons.co.uk/product-category/brands/truefitt-hill/


----------



## polac5397

another cheeky order shame not to!! at those prices

Truefitt & Hill Authentic No. 10 Finest Shave Cream × 1 
Truefitt & Hill Authentic No. 10 Optimum Moisturiser × 1 
Truefitt & Hill Authentic No. 10 Post Shave Cologne Balm × 1


----------



## james_death

Crab Tree and Evelyn 50% off Colognes limes, myrrh, sandalwood.

http://www.crabtree-evelyn.co.uk/offers/weekly-special/?pid=drop-down


----------



## Estoril-5

Samples arrived


----------



## polac5397

james_death said:


> Crab Tree and Evelyn 50% off Colognes limes, myrrh, sandalwood.
> 
> http://www.crabtree-evelyn.co.uk/offers/weekly-special/?pid=drop-down


stop it james im skint !!!!:thumb:


----------



## james_death

polac5397 said:


> stop it james im skint !!!!:thumb:


OH ok then.... well i got a old wardonia razor and a old Myatt and these old razors had there own spacing but managed to get an old wardonia display sales box of about 70 blades so hopefully no modern blade trimming to use the old razors.

Wardonia was actually the main blade manufacturer for gillette blades in the uk the blades i have are the new slot blades that could fit there own razors as well as the gillettes etc as far as im aware.


----------



## organisys

Flip Flops AND Socks !!!


----------



## Bustanut

organisys said:


> Flip Flops AND Socks !!!


:lol::wave::thumb:


----------



## Estoril-5

Kitchen tiles are flaming cold lol


----------



## polac5397

*cheeky order arrived*

arrived today

http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/polac5397/media/SAM_0456_zps497edb94.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## james_death

What the... ill have to look them up.

IO have been revisiting my prorasso pre and post cream it is a massive pot and had a lovelly combo great fragrance with the menthol of the prorasso and the fragrance of the crab tree myrrh.

The description for prep cream is interesting...

· shaving sensitive skin and heavy beards,
· cooling the effects of sunburn,
· soothing nappy rash
· relieving insect bites
· soothing chafed skin caused by sports such as running, rowing cycling, skiing, hiking and martial arts.
· refreshing tired feet and moisturising dry, cracked skin on hands, knees, elbows.
· massaging bed ridden patients – the combination of massage and Prep Cream helps to promote circulation thus reducing the chance of bed sores.


----------



## polac5397

james_death said:


> What the... ill have to look them up.


worth a punt I thought got the vitos pre shave to go with the brick I got last week:thumb::thumb:


----------



## james_death

Let us know what you think of them, so the prep is a pre shave cream and the vito also and the middle one is a soap?


----------



## polac5397

james_death said:


> Let us know what you think of them, so the prep is a pre shave cream and the vito also and the middle one is a soap?


yes mate spot on, smelt both the prep they are no where near as strong as proraso. Just wanted to try and have the "same brand" when using stuff.


----------



## james_death

Cool... its very addictive is it not ....:lol:


----------



## polac5397

james_death said:


> Cool... its very addictive is it not ....:lol:


yes .....god dam!! also order the trufitt with the 50% off


----------



## polac5397

*prep post shave and shaving soap*

could not resist using this morning.

prep Pre shave Cream

This is a lot firmer consistency than proraso, straight away the smell is no where near as strong but has a clean smell to it with a mild menthol. Can be used as pre and post shave. Applied to wet face and cream melts away into face when rubbing so no white marks!

Used a small amount as post shave as well, need to make sure you rub in properly! felt immediate cooling to the skin pleasant smell which lingers for a while but will not overpower any aftershave

prep Shaving Soap

Was a bit unsure of this when looking at the soap. But WOW! so easy to make a thick clinging lather, brush was loaded once and was good enough to last for three passes without re loading.

Price pre shave - 7.50 soap 4.50 - well worth the money

http://www.maguiresbarbershop.co.uk/prep-pre-post-shave-cream-jar-75ml/

http://www.maguiresbarbershop.co.uk/prep-shaving-soap-pot-150ml/


----------



## RisingPower

Estoril-5 said:


> Samples arrived


I'd be interested to know what the eton college and st james smell like :thumb:

Also think I was a bit harsh on jermyn street, it's quite pleasant lathered up.


----------



## Estoril-5

Haven't used any yet but smelt them all.

I instantly liked jermyn st but as time goes on it does smell a bit industrial for want of a better word.

Eton college & st James are both light & inconspicuous compared to jermyn st.

I prefer st James over Eton college, it had that traditional barbershop smell.

Hard to explain the smells


----------



## james_death

The Merkur 43c that lookfantastic are clearing out it seams arrived yesterday.

http://www.lookfantastic.com/merkur-stainless-steel-handle-razor/10448718.html

I really like the heft on this so took it for a spin and some will see it as fugg ugly but it looks better in the metal i feel and teh heft means it would make a good razor for new shavers as no matter how much we say just use the weight of the razor to shave.

SO many razors feel light people will inevitably use some pressure but this is such a hefty beast you can get used to using no pressure by using this razor.

I really like it so much so im having to stop myself buying another....:lol: you see this is so adictive even when you have a razor you want another even if its exactly the same...:lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

This one anygood ?
http://www.lookfantastic.com/merkur-barber-pole-safety-razor-in-black/10465650.html


----------



## Guru

WHIZZER said:


> This one anygood ?
> http://www.lookfantastic.com/merkur-barber-pole-safety-razor-in-black/10465650.html


AFAIK, the head on all the Merkur safety bar razors is the same - difference is only in the handles.

So, if you like the head, it's good. However, if you have another Merkur with the same head, you may think of getting some other razor instead of having two razors which shave practically the same.


----------



## polac5397

*Vitos morning*

vitos pre shave

a very soft cream, probably used a bit much today! again smells of faint menthol. However when rubbing into face becomes a lot more stronger. Would put it on par with proraso when on face. Noticed a really smooth glide with razor.

Vitos red shaving Soap

I like this a lot, I know everyones different. Leaves skin feeling really good, match with the pre shave even better. However I struggle to get a really thick lather with it. Shaving soap has a smell of Almonds/marzipan.

Cost wise I picked up a 1kg barber block for just over a tenner. Think it will see me years as not even a mark in my small off cut yet!!!


----------



## james_death

WHIZZER said:


> This one anygood ?
> http://www.lookfantastic.com/merkur-barber-pole-safety-razor-in-black/10465650.html


Didnt buy that one as have so many but got the 43c they have looks better for me and a good Long handle.


__
https://flic.kr/p/8459824441

Im sure it will be fine respectable heads on them you cannot change the handles like some razors as although you can pull them apart to 3 pieces in real terms there two piece which is simple and very effective.

You can govern shave aggressiveness by altering the blade you use and even the angle of the shave, i have a few merkurs and not had a duffer in them.

They know how to make darn good razors.

Oh anyone buying any of these razors from lookfantastic this month dont forget the 20% off Movember discount code does not work on every bit of shaving kit but most items are, i asked them why the shaving creams from trumpers would discount but not the soap refills they said its just how it is....:lol::wall:


----------



## polac5397

*truefitt and hill morning*

parcel arrived and had to use it

shaving cream
great smell, only a small amount produced a thick lather. Smooth shave with 1 pass, felt really close.

post shave balm
one small pea size amount rubbed into palms and then spread on face. Nice none greasy formula.

moisturizer

pleasant smell same as above really!!

well worth the try at currently 50% off rrp:thumb:


----------



## james_death

Was just thinking about the number 10 range again, i have two tubs of the shaving cream and like that.

I have been trying out the Muhle sea buckthorn balm i could not place the fragrance ( dont say the fragrance is sea buckthorn....:wall::lol on first or second outing, i was thinking its not citrus but around that but deeper more bitter... then 3rd time out i had it, smells of tinned peaches... ( thats the smell once you open the tin before anyone starts...:lol

The fragrance hangs around for 30 to 45 minutes, its average in use but the fragrance will put me off buying any more sea buckthorn i think..... Ill try my sample of shaving cream in sea buckthorn but dont expect to be buying any more.


----------



## mike41

I shaved using my No.10 cream for the first time in ages today,it was stuck away at the back of the cupboard ,forgot how good it is. Used my new favourite brush,a Vulfix Progress 404,mixed boar and badger hair,bought after reading good reviews on Badger and Blade & Amazon,well worth £12.99 IMO,although it took a few washes with fairy liquid and a couple of days soaking in shaving soap lather to get rid of the smell lol


----------



## Bustanut

slimjim said:


> No10 50% off I ordered the shaving cream I've used before but thought I would try the scrub and moisturiser at that price.
> 
> http://www.beautyatcreightons.co.uk/product-category/brands/truefitt-hill/


Has anyone else received their orders from this deal. Ordered mine on the 9th and no sign of it yet.


----------



## slimjim

Bustanut said:


> Has anyone else received their orders from this deal. Ordered mine on the 9th and no sign of it yet.


No nothing yet  ordered about the same time.


----------



## polac5397

slimjim said:


> No nothing yet  ordered about the same time.


yes got mine within a few days guys, did you get confirmation dispatched emails?


----------



## slimjim

polac5397 said:


> yes got mine within a few days guys, did you get confirmation dispatched emails?


I had an email :thumbrder completed on the 11th


----------



## Estoril-5

Bought Gillette 7o'clock blades, yellow pack and green pack. Also bought gillete blue silver's.

Used the blue silvers for the first time and it was like taking a carving knife to the face! Horrible shave.

Popped in a yellow 7o'clock and perfect.

I've used all the 7o'clock range before and got on with all of them, so I thought I'd try the blue silvers.

Just a coarse rough shave, not good.

Got 4 blades left if anyone wants a swap.


----------



## polac5397

Estoril-5 said:


> Bought Gillette 7o'clock blades, yellow pack and green pack. Also bought gillete blue silver's.
> 
> Used the blue silvers for the first time and it was like taking a carving knife to the face! Horrible shave.
> 
> Popped in a yellow 7o'clock and perfect.
> 
> I've used all the 7o'clock range before and got on with all of them, so I thought I'd try the blue silvers.
> 
> Just a coarse rough shave, not good.
> 
> Got 4 blades left if anyone wants a swap.


if you can get them try gilette rubies, think that will be my everyday blade


----------



## Bustanut

slimjim said:


> I had an email :thumbrder completed on the 11th


Yes had confirmation email on the 12th. They could have been overwhelmed with orders due to the bargains. I have emailed today to find out.


----------



## Guru

Guys, if I have to get a couple of soaps from UK, what should I get? Requirements as under -

Soaps should be cheap enough
Soaps should be English made
Soaps should perform well


----------



## Guest

Guru said:


> Guys, if I have to get a couple of soaps from UK, what should I get? Requirements as under -
> 
> Soaps should be cheap enough
> Soaps should be English made
> Soaps should perform well


Surely, Mitchell's Wool Fat soap has to be on the shortlist :thumb: Pretty much devoid of fragrance, but an awesomely easy soap to use.


----------



## Guru

Thanks mate.

Anyone used Wickham or Nanny's Silly soaps?


----------



## polac5397

vitos red - picked up a barbers block for just over a tenner

sorry didn't see your English made quote


----------



## james_death

Mitchels wool fat will be the best as a few years ago tehre were lots of complaints about english shaving soaps not performing often due to re formulations and moving to vegie based. Mitchels still running on the old traditional recipe remain highly recommended in the shaving forums.


----------



## james_death

Well the razor lark is addictive... 

Now have a Wilkinson sword sticky... although it has a split...:wall:

Have a 1933 gillette New 77 long comb.

Have on the way a Kai Excelia Japanese style..... ssshhhhh...

Oh Yeah and a Ikon DLC Slant....


----------



## polac5397

james_death said:


> Well the razor lark is addictive...
> 
> Now have a Wilkinson sword sticky... although it has a split...:wall:
> 
> Have a 1933 gillette New 77 long comb.
> 
> Have on the way a Kai Excelia Japanese style..... ssshhhhh...
> 
> Oh Yeah and a Ikon DLC Slant....


james but you only have 1 face........!!!!:thumb:


----------



## james_death

polac5397 said:


> james but you only have 1 face........!!!!:thumb:


Or Do I.... mwhhhhahahhahh...:lol:


----------



## Guru

James, I demand pics of the #77. Is it the complete set?


----------



## james_death

Guru said:


> James, I demand pics of the #77. Is it the complete set?


It needs re plating and not complete set im afraid i have the case but the case is the very nice 1941 case that looks a bit deco to me and no blade cases.

I dont think i have any bakelite blade cases other than the rolls ones i think oh well.

Ill have to get a pic when ive cleaned it.


----------



## james_death

Crabtree and Evelyn 40% Off...

Friends and family 40% discount code FF40 when you sign into your account or create one and thats on all crabtree and evelyn products... alas does not work on the already 50% off stuff...:lol:


----------



## james_death

*Here were the latest 3 Razors....

The Gillette 77, The Wilkinson Sword Sticky and the Ikon DLC Slant Bar.
*


----------



## james_death

*The Gillette 77, is a 1931 New. This is in a 1941 Case yes these things came originally plated in silver.... its lost a lot so needs a re plate really. I do think Gold and Silver are about the two daftest razor coatings as they wear off fairly easily.










The Wilkinson sword sticky.... late 60's early 70's... by the British Designer, Keneth Grange. He also designed the Kodak Instamatic Camera, the Parker 25 Pen, the British Rail Intercity 125, the redesigned london cab and the Bowers and Wilkins speakers.










Lastly the Ikon DLC Slant.










While i have been typing this the latest purchase has just arrived ill go open it now....*


----------



## james_death

*The Very Very latest Purchase fresh from the Door Delivery....

The Kai Captain Excelia Japanese Style Single Blade Holder... Please Dont Say Shavette.....:lol:*


----------



## polac5397

looks more like a carving knife james !!


----------



## james_death

Check out the shaves mostly head shaves done with machetes etc.


----------



## Ross

After seeing that I think james death is a very apt name haha


----------



## Guru

That #77 is lovely, despite the plating loss. Regarding the platings - silver and gold are more of a decorative coatings rather than protective. Moreover, the silver plating was actually plating in those days, whereas Gold was just a wash, so you need to be much more careful there.
However, most modern platings use a base plating of either copper or Nickel, so even if the top plating starts to wear off, the protection is there.
Also, don't forget that these razors are 80 years old.


----------



## james_death

Guru said:


> That #77 is lovely, despite the plating loss. Regarding the platings - silver and gold are more of a decorative coatings rather than protective. Moreover, the silver plating was actually plating in those days, whereas Gold was just a wash, so you need to be much more careful there.
> However, most modern platings use a base plating of either copper or Nickel, so even if the top plating starts to wear off, the protection is there.
> Also, don't forget that these razors are 80 years old.


Oh yeah the aristocrats that are gold plated are just show items really gold is not practical at all.

Mind i do like the muhle in rose gold....:lol:

Nickel is such a great coating sturdy bright enough and cheap.

However any re plating i fancy rhodium....:lol:


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Decided to treat myself to a few random things!


----------



## james_death

Nothing wrong with treating oneself...you Only live once...:thumb:

Mind Technically im on my third....:lol:


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

> Mind Technically im on my third....


Hence the username?


----------



## RisingPower

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Decided to treat myself to a few random things!


Oooh interesting shaving cream :thumb: Be interested to know what it's like.


----------



## mike41

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Decided to treat myself to a few random things!


I was looking at those creams on the bay but have told myself I'm not buying any more until I finish one,so the TOBS Almond's been getting a hammering this past couple of weeks. . I had a couple of wee treats myself this week,Merkur Futur and some random blades I haven't tried before.


Mike


----------



## polac5397

just had email for [email protected] 60% off using bf60 Friday only....


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

> Oooh interesting shaving cream Be interested to know what it's like.


Seems ok, needs a bit more water to lather than my TOBS lemon and lime as today's shave it seemed a bit thick on my face. I have a little bit of a blocked nose but liked the smell, it seems subtle not an in your face MINT smell. I'd say it's more a pleasant but unidentifiable smell rather than being able to make out the ingredients but every so often you think to yourself that you just got a hit of mandarin.

Also tried the Feather blades, seemed no different to my current favourite Polsilver Super Irridium, maybe a touch harder to get through the tough stuff either side of my chin but that could be anything when I've just tried a new shave cream too.

Thought about treating myself to an aftershave balm but resisted, just the alum block, still got about 50 Nivea balms that I get bought each year to get through first!


----------



## RisingPower

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Seems ok, needs a bit more water to lather than my TOBS lemon and lime as today's shave it seemed a bit thick on my face. I have a little bit of a blocked nose but liked the smell, it seems subtle not an in your face MINT smell. I'd say it's more a pleasant but unidentifiable smell rather than being able to make out the ingredients but every so often you think to yourself that you just got a hit of mandarin.
> 
> Also tried the Feather blades, seemed no different to my current favourite Polsilver Super Irridium, maybe a touch harder to get through the tough stuff either side of my chin but that could be anything when I've just tried a new shave cream too.
> 
> Thought about treating myself to an aftershave balm but resisted, just the alum block, still got about 50 Nivea balms that I get bought each year to get through first!


Feathers I find not as sharp as the polsilvers, find the polsilvers very easy to get on with and cut fantastically. Much like their predecessors.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

> Feathers I find not as sharp as the polsilvers, find the polsilvers very easy to get on with and cut fantastically. Much like their predecessors.


I wanted to try them given the reputation they have, a couple of guys at work swear by them too. I'll finish the pack to give them a fair go but at the mo it's the Polsilvers


----------



## RisingPower

BigJimmyBovine said:


> I wanted to try them given the reputation they have, a couple of guys at work swear by them too. I'll finish the pack to give them a fair go but at the mo it's the Polsilvers


These are very similar to the polsilvers, in fact their precursor, those and the yellow/brown ones.

http://www.shaving.ie/products/iridium-super-blades.html


----------



## james_death

Have been trying out the different stainless razors i have over the last few weeks.

Need to tie down what blades work best as using feathers in all at the minute.

Just had some Kai De blades arrive.

Re visited the penhaligons op-us balm and an hour after applying and collecting my good lady from work as soon as she got in the car she asked what i had on as it was familiar and i love it it really does smell like the cologne and the projection lasts about 1.5 to 2 hours... and it does actually calm post shave but the fragrance aspect takes it to another level for me a real pleasure for me rather like the penhaligons endymion that fragrance lasts a while but the cream does not carry the fragrance to the same level.

I tried the lucky tiger after shave and face tonic and that was nice, a brief citrus smell very fleeting but no sting and soaked away instantly.

looking forward to trying the Carolina Harrera CH Men aftershave that came with the EDT today.


----------



## james_death

polac5397 said:


> just had email for [email protected] 60% off using bf60 Friday only....


I wonder if this is like most sites and wont go live till 8am rather than midnight.

Certainly not at the minute anyway as says code not applicable to my basket but thats more of what sites say if the discount is not available to your purchase but would to something else.

Was looking to try the range in the new st james fragrance mandarin and patchouli.

Oh well off to work i go...:lol:


----------



## polac5397

couldn't resist james !!!

St. James Cedarwood & Clarysage Cologne × 1 £25.00 
St. James Cedarwood & Clarysage Shaving Cream 150ml × 1 £15.00 
St. James Cedarwood & Clarysage Post-Shave Gel 50ml × 1 £15.00

Cart Subtotal
£55.00

Shipping and Handling
Flat Rate: £2.95 
Free Shipping

Coupon: bf60
-£34.77 [Remove]


----------



## james_death

Nice one, i have the clarysage and cedar wood cream and really like it.

Shame they only have the clarysage and cedar and then the mandarin and patchouli as what i most fancy is the black pepper and lime they now do. and teh sandalwood and bergamot.

They also have an unscented range now also. St james that is.


----------



## polac5397

so just used the st james stuff today

go to say im impressed cant quite place the smell but really like it. The post shave gel is on a spary so should last ages.
liking the cologne as well not overpowering and spray head, see how long it lasts today


----------



## james_death

Yeah the scent is individual as not full on wood fragrance with the clarysage in there but i like the fragrance a lot.

The shave cream is best used as a face lathering cream as i found it pointless making up in a bowl just a waste of time just use the brush on the face.

As for cologne i got the Carolina Harrera HR Men aftershave and thats very mild on any sting if any only very brief and then instantly gone nice fragrance but does not last long as an aftershave but the EDT does not last long on me either but then again i burn off stuff fast.

Talking of fast i ordered the Thierry Mugler Pure Malt EDT and there Pure Havane and when posted arrived next day. Thats direct from them shipping from France...:lol:

But i Digress, think ill have to try the St James Pepper and lime when a nice offer on for it.


----------



## RisingPower

james_death said:


> Yeah the scent is individual as not full on wood fragrance with the clarysage in there but i like the fragrance a lot.
> 
> The shave cream is best used as a face lathering cream as i found it pointless making up in a bowl just a waste of time just use the brush on the face.
> 
> As for cologne i got the Carolina Harrera HR Men aftershave and thats very mild on any sting if any only very brief and then instantly gone nice fragrance but does not last long as an aftershave but the EDT does not last long on me either but then again i burn off stuff fast.
> 
> Talking of fast i ordered the Thierry Mugler Pure Malt EDT and there Pure Havane and when posted arrived next day. Thats direct from them shipping from France...:lol:
> 
> But i Digress, think ill have to try the St James Pepper and lime when a nice offer on for it.


Interesting, you like the pure havane smell? It's sort of what I was looking for in an EDT. Not many which have that smell, wanted to try the tom ford tabacco vanille but that's silly expensive.

Serge lutens made some pretty good EDT too.


----------



## polac5397

scored just got another st james clarysage for £4 on *bay!!


----------



## james_death

Nice one... think the company shop where i got mine from are £3.50 for the 150ml.


----------



## james_death

RisingPower said:


> Interesting, you like the pure havane smell? It's sort of what I was looking for in an EDT. Not many which have that smell, wanted to try the tom ford tabacco vanille but that's silly expensive.
> 
> Serge lutens made some pretty good EDT too.


Will have to try the pure Havane again as only one i had not sampled, the majority dry down to very very similar base.

I like the sweetness of pure malt but woods are my favourite fragrances but the Thierry Mugler Pure wood although nice with its more pencil shaving wood smell the wood is very brief with the wood notes. The Pure Coffee is ok but again all dry down similar the pure leather however smells too much like the original a men for me and i cannot stand that one.

Have the Lalique Encre Noir coming and also the Lanvin Avant Guard also Jacques Bogart Pour Homme. so cheapies to try out
Il try and keep thread on track now by saying i really like the Penhaligons Op-us 1870 shaving balm as not only does it feel good on the skin and calming to any razor burn it does carry the EDT fragrance really well and projects, you smell it for a good hour to an hour 30 or even 2 hours. I dont find penhaligons shaving creams to carry the fragrance of there edt's that well at all.


----------



## polac5397

james_death said:


> Nice one... think the company shop where i got mine from are £3.50 for the 150ml.


you got a link to that?


----------



## james_death

polac5397 said:


> you got a link to that?


Sorry dude its one that you turn up at and either have to be an employee of themselves or one of there suppliers or even a retiree of one of there suppliers or Emergency services im afraid.

I got my weleda balm from there for £6.


----------



## james_death

Have been using the Ikon DLC slant for the last couple of weeks and like it, however the tall teeth on the bar strips does entail it gets a build up of shaving cream and soap drying on it.

Fiddly to clean it out of there, it does mow down the hair even taking the inch and a half i cut off each side of my handle bar mustache with ease.


----------



## james_death

Well Got an e-mail this morning from Maggard Razors, as i was on there list to be informed when the MR8 was back in stock.

So ordered on my lunch break and just been told all packed up and dispatched.... well when my good lady was still waiting for me to tell her what i would like for Christmas that solved that problem.....

Was going for just the handle but it was only two and a half dollars more for the head so went for that option... started adding shaving creams to the basket as they have so many artisan creams over there but managed to stop myself and empty what i had added to that point....:lol:

This is there personal razors they do....

http://www.maggardrazors.com/product-category/safety-razors/maggard-razors-safety-razors/


----------



## polac5397

nooo so much choice james!!!


----------



## james_death

polac5397 said:


> nooo so much choice james!!!


You know you want too....:lol: Its the MR8 i have gone for there are some tube you reviews etc... these things sold out in pretty short measure i think last time.

Absolute bargain since your looking at 4 times or more the cost for others and this handle is a lot thicker.

I really like the look of it and despite the postage cost been half as much as the razor slightly more than half i think it still brings it in at just over £25 all in to the uk.

Little less if you just want the handle but so little more for the head as well.

They have a section of seconds but needless to say a lot of teh models are sold out in that section.

This is the one im getting.....

http://www.maggardrazors.com/product/maggard-razors-mr8-stainless-steel-handle-safety-razor/


----------



## polac5397

like the look of that razor james, may have to give in again!!


----------



## james_death

I know its an addiction.

I would never have got the ikon dlc slant if this had still been available, (then again its very nice)...:lol: the ikon is a nice razor but so wanted the MR8 such a big hunk of metal and so much thicker than the other handles must be around twice the size in width than the feather as that handle seams rather thin.

So chuffed they got some more of these made up though its been a fair few months waiting.











Still was waiting for the mergress to be available again but gave up waiting for that and purchased the progress standard thats still a fine razor but could not see any merit in paying a deal more for the mergrees and waiting possibly a year or longer. Not worth it to me but when the maggard mr8 was available again it was a no brainer for me even with international postage a fantastic price i feel and a total steal if your in the US.

So looking forward to this, thinking about taking the handle bar mustache off at the weekend.....:lol:

Dont think ill wait to do with the Maggard MR8 may even take one of the straights to it or perhaps the Kai excelia.


----------



## polac5397

ok im such a bad boy..............I gave in and was a treat for myself for a change I ordered one as well!!


----------



## james_death

Cool....:thumb:

Such a great price and such a hunk of metal cant wait, but i know i have to....:lol:

Still cheaper than even the Braveheart razor and this just seams so much beefier and well milled.

People talk about the vintage gillettes and there heavy toggle at the 87.8 grams and this at 180 grams with head...:doublesho even just the handle of the MR8 is 150 grams....:lol:


----------



## polac5397

looking forward to getting it, already had a email saying shipped!!


----------



## bradleymarky

Anyone tried the Nanjie razors, i ordered a cheapy saety razor from ebay to try and it came with it. I`ve already got some feathers to try but wondered if i should throw it..

Just a heads up for you guys who suffer from shavers rash like me, the wife ordered a product called Cetaphil moisturizer from amazon for a skin condition she has so i tried it, its fantastic stuff. my rash and the pain was gone in 60 seconds. costs less than a tenner


----------



## james_death

bradleymarky said:


> Just a heads up for you guys who suffer from shavers rash like me, the wife ordered a product called Cetaphil moisturizer from amazon for a skin condition she has so i tried it, its fantastic stuff. my rash and the pain was gone in 60 seconds. costs less than a tenner


Boots have this on by one get one half price....:thumb:

http://www.boots.com/en/Cetaphil-mo...ots+Shopping+-+Category+-+Health+and+Pharmacy


----------



## Steve

New shave cream suggestions.

ANyone using any good ones at the moment?


----------



## polac5397

st james clarysage and cedarwood for me


----------



## polac5397

my maggard mr8 razor arrived today 5 days from America not to shabby. This thing is SOLID and a TON weight !!!


----------



## bradleymarky

I`ve just bought a bar of vitos to try. I bought a cheapo razor and some feathers so i`ll see how i go and then build up. Its addictive already


----------



## james_death

polac5397 said:


> st james clarysage and cedarwood for me


Seconded love the fragrance and darn good performer...:thumb:

My Maggard has not arrived yet....:wall: Dont tell me its been held in customs and im going to get stung....:wall:


----------



## polac5397

james_death said:


> Seconded love the fragrance and darn good performer...:thumb:
> 
> My Maggard has not arrived yet.... Dont tell me its been held in customs and im going to get stung....:wall:


ooo dear oo dear !!! hope not mate this thing is solid!!!:thumb:


----------



## james_death

polac5397 said:


> ooo dear oo dear !!! hope not mate this thing is solid!!!:thumb:


Stop it,,, booo hoo i want an emoticon for balling my eyes out you tease....:lol:

Glad you like it, cant wait to get my hands on it and see it in the metal as have hankered after this since i found out about it and been waiting for some more to be made....


----------



## polac5397

james_death said:


> Stop it,,, booo hoo i want an emoticon for balling my eyes out you tease....:lol:


I might make it worse and put a picture up!!:lol:


----------



## james_death

polac5397 said:


> I might make it worse and put a picture up!!:lol:


NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...

Oh Go on then torturer....:wall: You never worked for the Spanish Inquisition???:lol:


----------



## bradleymarky

How many shaves would be advisable from a feather blade, i`ve just had my second shave and i`m pretty sure i may have to go for a blood transfusion.....


----------



## slimjim

I get three days out of a Feather shaving daily with it.


----------



## bradleymarky

I did have a shave 2 days ago so it may have been blunted but i didnt expect that, also nipped the edge of my nose so i`m not a happy bunny at the moment.


----------



## james_death

This is very subjective some can get 2 or 3 some 5 to 8.

This is all part of finding the balance of blade your whiskers and your skin, must admit you may not want to know the other variable which is the razor itself.

I can have some off days with even the same blade to then have a good shave with teh same blade the next day.

Some find the feather is too literally in your face for for two or 3 shaves and then its better for them to 5 or six total shaves.

Its all about getting balance as some times it may be 4 passes with super super no pressure but could the 4 cause more irritation with more passes or only 2 passes with light pressure.

Its certainly a challenge.


----------



## bradleymarky

I`ve only bought a cheapo razor to start with so it may not help. Maybe the blades are the problem, i only shave every 2 days so may need a different blade. I will have another go with the blade and see if it eases up any.

Thanks for the advice..


----------



## RisingPower

bradleymarky said:


> How many shaves would be advisable from a feather blade, i`ve just had my second shave and i`m pretty sure i may have to go for a blood transfusion.....


3 at most, tbh I don't find them as sharp or smooth as polsilvers and don't last anything like as long either.


----------



## slimjim

James is correct I use a Feather razor and blade, the Feather razor itself gives quite a mild shave and because I shave daily and a couple of passes it works for me and I can get away with using a more aggressive blade. Again I agree with what James says I can put my feather in one of my other razors and it's a lot closer shave so might not be so trusting to go for three shaves out of the blade.


----------



## bradleymarky

I`ve just ordered a pack of Polsilvers to try, i suppose its trial and blood to see what suits me. this could get expensive....


----------



## slimjim

bradleymarky said:


> I`ve only bought a cheapo razor to start with so it may not help. Maybe the blades are the problem, i only shave every 2 days so may need a different blade. I will have another go with the blade and see if it eases up any.
> 
> Thanks for the advice..


I'm sure I've got a few packs off blades I could send you to try, I'm home at the weekend and will dig them out. :thumb:
What are you usin on your face do you have a nice lather going?


----------



## bradleymarky

slimjim said:


> I'm sure I've got a few packs off blades I could send you to try, I'm home at the weekend and will dig them out. :thumb:
> What are you usin on your face do you have a nice lather going?


Thats very kind of you :thumb: my soap hasnt come yet (vitos) so i`m using gillette shaving cream.


----------



## polac5397

which vitos red or green? I got the red stick with it it needs a bit of work to get a good lather


----------



## bradleymarky

polac5397 said:


> which vitos red or green? I got the red stick with it it needs a bit of work to get a good lather


I`ve ordered the red to start with. I`ve asked for money at xmas so may have to invest in a decent razor.


----------



## polac5397

cool the red ones the best apparently did you get the barber block will last years


----------



## polac5397

here james


----------



## bradleymarky

Yes i got the block, it was a toss up between that and the proraso which i may try at a later date. Theres so many things to choose from my head is spinning...

I need some advice on a razor, i`ve got about £25 to spend on a decent one.

Options are..
Muhle r89
DE safety razor with wood handle.
Merkur soligen


----------



## polac5397

its an addiction here goes I have 

proraso pre shave cream - smells menthol
proraso green 
proraso splash aftershave lovely clean smell 
proraso red

vitos pre shave
vitos red

prep pre shave recommend a lot
prep shaving soap mega lather and cheap

st james clarysage and cederwood shaving cream
st james clarysage and cederwood post gel
st james clarysage and cederwood cologne

truefitt and hill no 10 face wash
truefitt and hill no 10 shaving cream
truefitt and hill no 10 post shave moisturizer

more to add im sure soon ,


----------



## james_death

bradleymarky said:


> Thats very kind of you :thumb: my soap hasnt come yet (vitos) so i`m using gillette shaving cream.


Im sure the majority of folks will say you will feel better when you have a soap or cream rather than the gillette spray cans.

What is a major point for comfort is getting your shaving angle spot on and these can vary with some razors but on the whole when you get your angle spot on you have half the battle won.

I cannot comment on the maggard MR8 mine has not arrived yet and its a christmas gift also...:wall: however polac5397 has his as shown by the photos he has posted up....:wall::lol:

That with postage came in at just over £25 with the head which as you dont have a collection of razors as some of us do you will need the head but it was only about 2.5 dollars with the head and thats whats included on mine that came in at the £25 mark with the exchange rate at the time with my bank. They have a discount code for 5 dollars off until the 20th but thats only for 30+ dollar purchases but as i say the MR8 with postage no discount came in at the £25 mark.

The R89 is a well regarded razor, as is the 34c but thats around the £30 to £35 mark, the 33c is at the £25 mark on the safety razor company site and there is a merkur hd slant on ebay at £25 and £2+ postage...

eBay item number:281531550525


----------



## slimjim

bradleymarky said:


> Thats very kind of you :thumb: my soap hasnt come yet (vitos) so i`m using gillette shaving cream.


Do you have a shaving brush to apply soaps and creams?


----------



## Alzak

james_death said:


> Im sure the majority of folks will say you will feel better when you have a soap or cream rather than the gillette spray cans.
> 
> What is a major point for comfort is getting your shaving angle spot on and these can vary with some razors but on the whole when you get your angle spot on you have half the battle won.
> 
> I cannot comment on the maggard MR8 mine has not arrived yet and its a christmas gift also...:wall: however polac5397 has his as shown by the photos he has posted up....:wall::lol:
> 
> That with postage came in at just over £25 with the head which as you dont have a collection of razors as some of us do you will need the head but it was only about 2.5 dollars with the head and thats whats included on mine that came in at the £25 mark with the exchange rate at the time with my bank. They have a discount code for 5 dollars off until the 20th but thats only for 30+ dollar purchases but as i say the MR8 with postage no discount came in at the £25 mark.
> 
> The R89 is a well regarded razor, as is the 34c but thats around the £309 to £35 mark, the 33c is at the £25 mark on the safety razor company site and there is a merkur hd slant on ebay at £25 and £2+ postage...
> 
> eBay item number:281531550525


Do you have this discount code for Maggard ? I think I may get 2 razors from them ...


----------



## polac5397

maggard disc $5 off a 30 spend 5dec30


----------



## polac5397

just used the maggard mr8 .................what a razor so close on two passess, I need to adjust how as it feels so strange with all that weight behind it!! . It is a solid well made razor for £25 delivered not a bad buy at all in my eyes.


----------



## Steve

polac5397 said:


> its an addiction here goes I have
> 
> proraso pre shave cream - smells menthol
> proraso green
> proraso splash aftershave lovely clean smell
> proraso red
> 
> vitos pre shave
> vitos red
> 
> prep pre shave recommend a lot
> prep shaving soap mega lather and cheap
> 
> st james clarysage and cederwood shaving cream
> st james clarysage and cederwood post gel
> st james clarysage and cederwood cologne
> 
> truefitt and hill no 10 face wash
> truefitt and hill no 10 shaving cream
> truefitt and hill no 10 post shave moisturizer
> 
> more to add im sure soon ,


Whassat?


----------



## polac5397

whats what steve? ...lol


----------



## Steve

pre shave cream


----------



## bradleymarky

slimjim said:


> Do you have a shaving brush to apply soaps and creams?


I've ordered a badger hair brush from eBay.


----------



## polac5397

Steve said:


> pre shave cream


goes on before your shave cream helps with glide and stops razor burn, the proraso one smells like vicks....lol really strong menthol to much and your eyes water!!


----------



## Steve

polac5397 said:


> goes on before your shave cream helps with glide and stops razor burn, the proraso one smells like vicks....lol really strong menthol to much and your eyes water!!


linky?


----------



## polac5397

http://www.maguiresbarbershop.co.uk/pre-post-shaving-products/

ive got the proraso , vitos and prep one


----------



## james_death

Alzak said:


> Do you have this discount code for Maggard ? I think I may get 2 razors from them ...


I though after i had placed my order that i should have ordered 2 as i could probably sell it over here and cover near as the cost of my own as well...:lol:

Apparently mine did not leave america until yesterday....:wall:


----------



## james_death

The two best pre shave i have found so far are...

The Edwin Jagger one... they do one in a tube as well...

http://www.coes.co.uk/products/P042...ion-in-100ml?gclid=COKD2vzJzcICFWjItAoda1AAHg

The Prorasso Menthol i find is better than there sensitive one... This is the monster size i have...

http://www.shaving.ie/products/proraso-pre-post-shave-barber-size.html

The prorasso menthol as mentioned dont over apply it can make your eyes water with the heavy menthol smell but does not smell like vicks to me and infact i find the prorasso menthol with the st james clarysage and cedar cream make a great combo in performance and the smell i love with them combined and when you cold rinse it feels good and if you towel fan your face it seams like a fully pampered facial with the cooling of the menthol.


----------



## polac5397

il try that with the cedarwood + proraso


----------



## Steve

Tempted to try it .


----------



## bradleymarky

My Vitos red has turned up along with the polsilvers but no brush yet, they were posted on the same day....I may have an old paint brush somewhere


----------



## polac5397

takes a while to lather it up stick with it, at first I was thinking " this is poor" . don't soak the brush to much and it should lather up well


----------



## bradleymarky

polac5397 said:


> takes a while to lather it up stick with it, at first I was thinking " this is poor" . don't soak the brush to much and it should lather up well


Its a lot softer than i imagined, a bit like playdo


----------



## bradleymarky

I`ve found a company on ebay that sell only proraso products, pretty good prices and P+P
is only a £1 for each further item.


----------



## polac5397

have you a link?


----------



## 11alan111

not sure if im doing something wrong,ive always used shaving soaps however james sent me a sample of creams,i put a small amount in a bowl wet the brush and whip up a lather,however when i come to the second pass the cream in the bowl is cold,am i doing something wrong,also james sent me a sample of proaso and it was cool on your skin and smelt of menthol.do they do this in a solid soap.


----------



## polac5397

yes they do it in a soap I have both the green and the red, if your going to invest in some have a look at the pre shave cream ( menthol) as well makes a great pair.


----------



## 11alan111

polac5397 said:


> yes they do it in a soap I have both the green and the red, if your going to invest in some have a look at the pre shave cream ( menthol) as well makes a great pair.


wheres the best place to buy it


----------



## slimjim

polac5397 said:


> yes they do it in a soap I have both the green and the red, if your going to invest in some have a look at the pre shave cream ( menthol) as well makes a great pair.


I got some samples of it a little goes a long way ended up buying a bigger jar.


----------



## polac5397

nearly everybody sells it I use mcquires barbershop site as its local for me.

http://www.maguiresbarbershop.co.uk/


----------



## james_death

if i remember correctly the menthol sample i sent was from my large tube 500ml....

As for shaving cream cooling i never bother with a warm cream, some have there bowl in a sink of hot water to try and keep it warm, some have the scuttles that you fill with hot water to keep the indented top that the lather is made up in warm and some have the little hot plates used for melting wax to keep there bowl and shaving lather warm... i simply soak my brush in hot water and thats it.

Shaving lather will cool if it has no other means to keep it warm, never bothered even attempting to keep it warm to be honest, so yes it will cool.

Still my Maggard MR8 has not arrived.....:wall:


----------



## polac5397

it will be here for xmas james, don't you know santas busy!!! lol


----------



## bradleymarky

polac5397 said:


> have you a link?http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/ukproraso?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2754
> 
> View his items..


----------



## james_death

A saving possibly on the balm's just be price savvy with what they cost else where.


----------



## 11alan111

bradleymarky said:


> polac5397 said:
> 
> 
> 
> have you a link?http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/ukproraso?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2754
> 
> View his items..
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the link that guy is only up the road from me
Click to expand...


----------



## bradleymarky

P+P seems to be a lot at the on-line stores but he seems to be pretty good.


----------



## Demetrios72

Mankind offer free delivery on this at £5.50

Proraso red


----------



## Ross

I've been looking up old Gillette's again on ebay again....


----------



## Demetrios72

Ross said:


> I've been looking up old Gillette's again on ebay again....


Vintage Gillette Red Tip superspeed

Lovely razor

:thumb:


----------



## Ross

Did you get one?


----------



## Demetrios72

Ross said:


> Did you get one?


Got one and got it fully refurbished too from Dave @ restored razors
Looks lovely :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Nice,I'd need to do the same to mine. Is it an English one?


----------



## slimjim

bradleymarky said:


> Thats very kind of you :thumb: my soap hasnt come yet (vitos) so i`m using gillette shaving cream.


If you want to try these I can stick them in an envelope , just P.M. me your address and I will put them in the post :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72

Ross said:


> Nice,I'd need to do the same to mine. Is it an English one?


Unfortunatly not mines American

Britsh red tip superspeed are quite rare


----------



## Demetrios72

slimjim said:


> If you want to try these I can stick them in an envelope , just P.M. me your address and I will put them in the post :thumb:


Very nice blades :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Demetri said:


> Unfortunatly not mines American
> 
> Britsh red tip superspeed are quite rare


I got my Red tip off eBay for about 20 quid which is a steal considering it was in good condition and English :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72

Ross said:


> I got my Red tip off eBay for about 20 quid which is a steal considering it was in good condition and English :thumb:


Bargain mate!

Definatly get it refurbed

Got Vintage Gillette Fat Boy, Aristocrat , Slim Adjustable (1964 James Bond Goldfinger year), Slim Adjustabe Gold plated , Black Beauty

All in really good knick :thumb:


----------



## Ross

I'll take a snap of my razors and get it up.


----------



## Guru

Ross said:


> I'll take a snap of my razors and get it up.


Now you're talking......

Maybe we should start a new thread showcasing our razors? I know I have quite a few (lot?) to show..


----------



## james_death

Ross said:


> I've been looking up old Gillette's again on ebay again....


Always a dangerous thing to do....:lol: been there done that a few times...:lol:

Never ends well for the bank account....:wall:

My red tip is the english superspeed... and my aristocrats are english barring one if i remember correctly.

*Some of my collection...

The Gillette 77, The Wilkinson Sword Sticky and the Ikon DLC Slant Bar.
*










*The Gillette 77, is a 1931 New. This is in a 1941 Case yes these things came originally plated in silver.... its lost a lot so needs a re plate really. I do think Gold and Silver are about the two daftest razor coatings as they wear off fairly easily.










The Wilkinson sword sticky.... late 60's early 70's... by the British Designer, Keneth Grange. He also designed the Kodak Instamatic Camera, the Parker 25 Pen, the British Rail Intercity 125, the redesigned london cab and the Bowers and Wilkins speakers.










Lastly the Ikon DLC Slant.









*

*The Very Very latest Purchase fresh from the Door Delivery....

The Kai Captain Excelia Japanese Style Single Blade Holder... Please Dont Say Shavette.....:lol:*










*
English Gillette Rocket HD.
Merkur 34C HD.
English Gillette Number 21 Aristocrat. Rhodium
American Gillette 1946-1947 Aristocrat. Gold.
*









*From Left to Right...*

*TECH* Plastic Handle... *Twist Slim N2* (1968)... *Twist Slim O2* (1969)... *Slim J1* (1964)... *Feather AS-D2* (2013).










*Feather artist club DX...*









*Merkur 38C Barberspole, Merkur 39C slant Bar Barberspole, Merkur Progress, Gillette Fatboy and Gillette Superspeed Red Tip.
*










*Merkur Progress Directly along side Gillette Fatboy.*


----------



## Guru

Only 12 DEs? Where are the others James?


----------



## james_death

Guru said:


> Only 12 DEs? Where are the others James?


Still back tracking through old posts....:lol: sure i have more hiding not having taken pics of them yet...:lol:

Been using the Merkur 43c a good bit lately having shaved off the handle bar mustache that went with two strokes of feather artist clubs dx straight....:lol:

43c links below...

http://www.executive-shaving.co.uk/merkur-43c-heavy-long-handle-safety-razor.php

Bit Cheaper here...

http://www.mankind.co.uk/merkur-stainless-steel-handle-razor/10448718.html

and here... you cannot use look fantastic discount codes on this though as already reduced... however i could use the movember code back in november when i got mine.

http://www.lookfantastic.com/merkur-stainless-steel-handle-razor/10448718.html


----------



## Guru

Dang, you got rid of the stache? Why?


----------



## Demetrios72

Great collection :thumb:


----------



## james_death

Guru said:


> Dang, you got rid of the stache? Why?


Had taken 1.5 inch off a week before and just didnt seam right so the lot went.

May well return...:lol:


----------



## james_death

Demetri said:


> Great collection :thumb:


There are many more straights but i do need to get the garage sorted next year and get the grinder set up with all the wool mops to get them up to scratch before getting them on the hones.

Some are good to go and i do use the odd one from time to time.


----------



## Ross

I am really liking the 7 o'clock Gillette blades alot but the Personna lab blues are better I think.


----------



## james_death

The Maggard MR8 arrived today.....:thumb:

Whooop Whoop....

Tipping the scales with the head attached at 181 grams...:doublesho

By comparison the English Aristocrat Jnr is 64 grams and the American 1946-47 Aristocrat is 69 grams.

What a weighty beastie i love it already but need to shave a bit with it first to truly judge it other than its looks...:lol:


----------



## polac5397

still getting to grips with mine seems to be better at a different angle to my other de 3 shaves in at the moment but like it a lot


----------



## james_death

*Well have cut my hair so needed to tidy the neck line with a straight razor so may as well get a shave in with the Maggard MR8.

They say the head is medium aggressive on the Maggard it felt mild to me with a feather in it however the weepers i got say its a bit more than mild.

Certainly is one heck of a chunk of metal in the hand and you can safely stand the razor up while you lather as its so wide there is no fear of it toppling over.

It doesnt feel unwieldy in use despite the handle size and weight.

The Ikon dlc slant head fits fine to the MR8 handle as does the Feather AS D2.

The handle of the MR8 looks to the eye to be trice as thick as the Ikon and 3 times as thick as the feather AS D2.

The MR8 is about a centimeter longer than the Ikon Handle and looks to be the same length as the Feather AS D2.

Not actually measured them just holding them side by side.

More testing needed but im certainly not disapointed in my early christmas pressent from my good lady wife...

Here are a couple of pics compared to some vintage razors....:lol:

English Gillette Super Twist 1970, The Maggard MR8 2014 and the English Gillette New 1931.










Bottom Handle Comparison Diameter...










English Gillette Junior, Maggard MR8 and American Gillette Aristocrat.








*


----------



## mike41

I've been getting some great shaves lately with my newly acquired Futur using Polsilvers and Gillette 7 o'clock blades(Black,Green & Yellow,all work well for me),on settings 1.5,2 and occasionally 3. I have'nt felt the need to open it up any further.
I was passing Silverburn today, so nipped in and got myself an ES Braveheart head for my Muhle handle. They say it's a good bit more agressive than the likes of a Merkur 38,the blade gap is about twice as much . I have'nt used it yet but it certainly looks a good quality piece of kit. Also grabbed a tub of TOBS Eton College cream and their own brand Lime soap,which smells gorgeous :argie: 

Mike


----------



## james_death

I know i made the mistake initially with my Merkur Progress of putting the head on the wrong way round for my first few shaves... so it was a huge gap to start with so was starting at about the highest setting when on zero...:lol:

So cranking it up i must ahve been running at setting 10 or more...:lol:

Had the vision many moons ago, well at launch but sold on as found it lethal back then...


----------



## RisingPower

I can't help but think how wide the maggard is, i'd struggle with my tiny hands


----------



## james_death

You have me wondering now should i grab a broom handle to see if its as thick as that...:lol:

Fits my hand easy though.... im sure the measurements are on there site.


----------



## bradleymarky

Just used the Vitos with the brush and arko pre shave cream, face does feel fresh but the smell of the vitos didnt last very long. Topped off with a bit of cetaphil. Bring on the rum


----------



## james_death

You Rum Bugger....:lol: So many bay rums out there and so wish i liked the smell myself....:wall:


----------



## RisingPower

Got a pot of acqua di parma for xmas, smells pretty nice, reasonable lubrication, lovely cream, but my money is still on penhaligons, just nothing like penhaligons.


----------



## james_death

RisingPower said:


> Got a pot of acqua di parma for xmas, smells pretty nice, reasonable lubrication, lovely cream, but my money is still on penhaligons, just nothing like penhaligons.


What penhaligons do you have?


----------



## RisingPower

james_death said:


> What penhaligons do you have?


Was just the blenheim.


----------



## james_death

Thats the cream right? Not the Soap?

I have the Endymion Cream and its ok stuff wish the fragrance lingered longer as seams to be gone in a flash.

However i have some of the balms, again the enymion and the blenheim also the ****.

The balm stick around longer.


----------



## Bustanut

james_death said:


> Thats the cream right? Not the Soap?
> 
> I have the Endymion Cream and its ok stuff wish the fragrance lingered longer as seams to be gone in a flash.
> 
> However i have some of the balms, again the enymion and the blenheim also the ****.
> 
> The balm stick around longer.


Love the smell of Endymion, only got the EDT at the moment. Bought the sampler set in London and love all of them.


----------



## bradleymarky

Is there any difference in the bowl to lather up. is wood better than metal ?


----------



## RisingPower

james_death said:


> Thats the cream right? Not the Soap?
> 
> I have the Endymion Cream and its ok stuff wish the fragrance lingered longer as seams to be gone in a flash.
> 
> However i have some of the balms, again the enymion and the blenheim also the ****.
> 
> The balm stick around longer.


Yeah never got on with soaps. Endymion is quite light as an EDT so it would follow the shaving cream is too. BB tends to linger a little bit more, but it's still not old spice 

Never tried their balms, then again I find trumpers skin food the only kind of balm I like.

Tempted to try some of penhaligons bayolea stuff...


----------



## RisingPower

bradleymarky said:


> Is there any difference in the bowl to lather up. is wood better than metal ?


Iunno, I just like metal because you can get warm lather with fairly little effort.

Then again you could get a scuttle, but i'm still not sure about them.


----------



## mike41

I just use a cheap 130 x 60mm metal bowl from the local hardware shop,does the job and was a good bit cheaper than a similar sized 'shaving bowl' from the various suppliers. I think some wooden ones have ridges in the bottom that are supposed to help make a better lather somehow? 
Mike


----------



## james_death

Wooden bowl no better to lather in, infact more cleaning issues i use a mortar bowl as in pestle and mortar.

Im not bothered about warm lathers im sure there nice but simply does not bother me.

The Penhaligons shaving creams lather well enough the fragrance is fleeting however the balms do linger the 1870 is my fave in the EDT and the Shaving balm the balm does indeed seam to be one of the few that do ease any razor burn and last for an hour or more with the fragrance.

Trumpers skin food im not really impressed with at all although the rose does ease a little... i have 200ml of the lime and the rose well coral they call it.

Ridges in bowls you can find in the pot bowls also there to give more abrasion to create more lather.


----------



## polac5397

bit of a curve ball one here, marks and spencer aftershave and balms 6 quid each really nice and smells last as well called woodburn


----------



## james_death

I liked there wood spice but thats been dropped i think and the amber was not bad smelling either.

Always meant to get some of the balms to try out.


----------



## bradleymarky

Just ordered a few proraso bits......

Green pre shave cream
aloe and vitamin E cream
Shaving soap with menthol and eucalyptus.

My Muhle R89 still hasnt come yet..


----------



## mike41

bradleymarky said:


> Just ordered a few proraso bits......
> 
> Green pre shave cream
> aloe and vitamin E cream
> Shaving soap with menthol and eucalyptus.
> 
> My Muhle R89 still hasnt come yet..


Someone else is getting the bug,it's a slippery slope as I was warned :lol:
Mike


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

mike41 said:


> Someone else is getting the bug,it's a slippery slope as I was warned :lol:
> Mike


It's worth it though!!!

I still think I've spent less on random shave creams and blade selection packs than I would have spent on disposables since I started in October. If you ignore the initial start up cost. I also shave more often, it feels better and my Mrs loves it!


----------



## mike41

BigJimmyBovine said:


> It's worth it though!!!
> 
> I still think I've spent less on random shave creams and blade selection packs than I would have spent on disposables since I started in October. If you ignore the initial start up cost. I also shave more often, it feels better and my Mrs loves it!


It's definitely worth it, I now look forward to a shave,often thinking beforehand about what razor/blade/cream etc am I going to use tonight ,then being able to treat it as a bit of 'me time',kinda like detailing in a way I guess.
I did originally get into it as a way of saving money over cartridges, but 6 months down the line it has'nt quite worked out that way.:lol: -Never mind though,I suppose if I stopped buying stuff now, I'd have enough to last me a couple of years but wheres the fun in that?

Mike


----------



## james_death

mike41 said:


> It's definitely worth it,
> I did originally get into it as a way of saving money over cartridges, but 6 months down the line it has'nt quite worked out that way.:lol: -Never mind though,I suppose if I stopped buying stuff now, I'd have enough to last me a couple of years but wheres the fun in that?
> 
> Mike


Decades here....:lol:


----------



## RisingPower

BigJimmyBovine said:


> It's worth it though!!!
> 
> I still think I've spent less on random shave creams and blade selection packs than I would have spent on disposables since I started in October. If you ignore the initial start up cost. I also shave more often, it feels better and my Mrs loves it!


I urr...missed the bit about spending less on shave creams and blade selection packs


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Haha, Seems like you all started with the best of intentions though...


----------



## Bustanut

Does anyone want to try some swaps on blades or creams. I have bought loads and would like to try some swaps/samples if anyones interested.


----------



## james_death

*Its not an addiction Honest...*.

( I must not take and post a picture of the Artisan creams that have just arrived today the Tiki Land Locked and the Spice Island nor the reef point soaps Sublime...Musnt musnt or they will suss I'm an addict )

*My Precious...*


----------



## Demetrios72

james_death said:


> *Its not an addiction Honest...*.
> 
> ( I must not take and post a picture of the Artisan creams that have just arrived today the Tiki Land Locked and the Spice Island nor the reef point soaps Sublime...Musnt musnt or they will suss I'm an addict )
> 
> *My Precious...*


Pics please


----------



## RisingPower

james_death said:


> *Its not an addiction Honest...*.
> 
> ( I must not take and post a picture of the Artisan creams that have just arrived today the Tiki Land Locked and the Spice Island nor the reef point soaps Sublime...Musnt musnt or they will suss I'm an addict )
> 
> *My Precious...*


Hmmm more creams eh?


----------



## bradleymarky

Whats the most weird cream or foam you have come across, i did see a frankincense and myrrh block on ebay.......


----------



## polac5397

pics james pics!!! ( I wont hate you........honest I think!!)


----------



## james_death

Ill dig a camera out then.... loving the smell of the sublime really best smelling lime so far but will have to smell it lathered up to get a better idea.

Crabtree and evelyn do a myrrh both myself and Ross have it have heard frankincense in a few things including cologne.

Now where is my camera...:lol:


----------



## Ross

I am getting really good shaves with my 1959 TV special Superspeed with a Personna lab blue blade:thumb:


----------



## Ross

http://theshaveden.com/forums/threa...ess-info-you-probably-dont-need-to-know.8468/


----------



## james_death

*Here are the Creams all use tallow. *










The Spice Island is supposed to be there strongest fragrance or was but they don't seam very strong to me will see in testing daughter likes that one the most in the 3 here, my good lady wife gave it a good long sniff and felt the same as myself smells more like peaches... The Sublime really does smell a lovely strong lime fragrance strong but not overpowering and the Land Locked is a nice orange fragrance but very mild wish it was stronger.

Will have to see or rather feel how they perform which is the main consideration and the fragrances a bonus if you get one you really like.


----------



## james_death

Nice one Ross, nearly picked up a tv special a couple of times but only if i get one super cheap as i mainly get them to try out rather than collect an entire range... i say i got a bit into the aristocrats though...:lol: but find the likes of the general razors of today have given more comfortable shaves but i will eventually get through different razors and blade combos.


----------



## Ross

I am back on ebay searching.


----------



## Ross

Found a Gold Aristocrat


----------



## Ross

And an aluminium Rocket HD 500


----------



## Demetrios72

james_death said:


> *Here are the Creams all use tallow. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spice Island is supposed to be there strongest fragrance or was but they don't seam very strong to me will see in testing daughter likes that one the most in the 3 here, my good lady wife gave it a good long sniff and felt the same as myself smells more like peaches... The Sublime really does smell a lovely strong lime fragrance strong but not overpowering and the Land Locked is a nice orange fragrance but very mild wish it was stronger.
> 
> Will have to see or rather feel how they perform which is the main consideration and the fragrances a bonus if you get one you really like.


They look really good

I have the Stroppe Shoppe Tallow soaps;

Baker Street
Black Tie
Teak Wood

Not too overpowering in scent but a great soap :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Which I've just bought http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191451334962?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Demetrios72

Very clean razor

Made in England too :thumb:


----------



## james_death

You made the error of trawling eBay then...:lol:

I have the HD Rocket but like heavier weighted razors so the aluminium handle does not appeal but have missed a few razors with me always thinking things over to be sure before purchase and bang its gone....:lol:


----------



## james_death

Liked the sound of the teak wood and debated a few times.


----------



## Ross

I fancied it because it's much rarer.


----------



## james_death

Ross said:


> I fancied it because it's much rarer.


You swine you have had me searching eBay again....:wall:

I can see the draw of rare items i really like my henckels safety razor as they are mainly known for there straight razors and it seams very rare the safety razors pop up.

Like my red tip is actually the english super speed red tip so is less or uncommon... man its like trading cards here with common less common uncommon rare etc...:lol:


----------



## mike41

bradleymarky said:


> Whats the most weird cream or foam you have come across, i did see a frankincense and myrrh block on ebay.......


I got some peppermint & emu oil handmade shaving soap off the bay a while ago, also a beer & bergamot one from the same seller. Both are pretty good, should use them more but I tend to stick to creams more due to them being quicker at lathering.
Mike


----------



## james_death

Not weird but reading the description on these is like reading descriptions for a cologne etc...

http://w-soap.co.uk

Some reviews...

http://shavesoaps.wordpress.com/2014/03/...club-cola/

http://bayrumdiaries.com/review-wickham-...ving-soap/

Since we had a run of marzipan fragranced fallout removers etc... how about it in a shaving cream....

http://www.nannyssillysoap.com/ps/product.php?id_product=245

Dragons Blood...????:lol: I would say thats a rare ingredient out of stock mind... Not a real dragons blood mind.. got to protect the dragons.

http://www.nannyssillysoap.com/ps/product.php?id_product=265


----------



## Ross

My Red tip is English too,the 59 tv special I got ages ago is also rare, I got each for about 20 quid which is a steal. I'd love to get a Fatboy I have a Adjustable slim which is very nice I think the Fatboy is alot heavier.


----------



## james_death

I have the slim and the fat boy ill have to weigh them.

You you swine and darn eBay i had managed to keep myself off the razor front for a while... however i will have another straight coming that need's some work on it but is actually a sheffield steel they made the best razors... M.O.D. issued straight so I'm loving its provenance.


----------



## james_death

The english red tip superspeed with slight paint loss to twist is 66 grams. A very balanced razor with a very very slight shift of weight to the handle almost imperceptible its that well balanced.

The U.S.A slim is very head heavy not balanced at all with its thin handle and that weights 70 grams.

The U.S.A. $1.95 Adjustable... better known as the fatboy is well balanced with its chunky handle and weighs 79 grams.


----------



## Ross

Thanks James and sorry James


----------



## james_death

:lol::lol::lol::lol: No worries only myself to blame for being so weak...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## polac5397

you bad boy!!


----------



## james_death

james_death said:


> The english red tip superspeed with slight paint loss to twist is 66 grams. A very balanced razor with a very very slight shift of weight to the handle almost imperceptible its that well balanced.
> 
> The U.S.A slim is very head heavy not balanced at all with its thin handle and that weights 70 grams.
> 
> The U.S.A. $1.95 Adjustable... better known as the fatboy is well balanced with its chunky handle and weighs 79 grams.


*Here are the above razors lined up...*

*The Gillette Red tip is not far off the same height as the Gillette fatboy and the Gillette Slim is about a centimetre taller than the Gillette fat boy. Not measured just a guesstimate.
*


----------



## james_death

*Don't let anyone tell you this is addictive.... It doesn't have to be addictive you could settle on just one razor as I'm often told you only have one face....:lol:*



















Just what i could lay my hands on easy....


----------



## polac5397

I feel I now need to go and buy more !!!


----------



## james_death

polac5397 said:


> I feel I now need to go and buy more !!!


Dont do it.... its not a competition....:lol:

Shame such as the Myatt and the wardonia need the original blades or you need to trim a more standardised blade to make fit which can relegate them to rarely shaved with... need to try them out especially as i have a box of about 65 blades that will fit them now all still sealed from good old sheffield factory...:thumb:


----------



## Guru

James, I feel the need to help you out from this situation. Can't see you suffering....

Just send some of them my way.:lol:


----------



## slimjim

That's an amazing collection James.
I've just bought a Merkur 37C Slant and what a cracking baby smooth shave can be achieved from it. For £30 you can't go wrong probably my cheapest razor but gives great results. 
I've just treated myself to the Murker Digress with brass handle so my next adventure is to find a nice setting for close shave.


----------



## james_death

Guru said:


> James, I feel the need to help you out from this situation. Can't see you suffering....
> 
> Just send some of them my way.:lol:


I made the mistake of leaving a good deal of the De out when my goodly came back....:wall: Nothing said but i sensed something ...:lol: Its been said in the past...:lol:



slimjim said:


> That's an amazing collection James.
> I've just bought a Merkur 37C Slant and what a cracking baby smooth shave can be achieved from it. For £30 you can't go wrong probably my cheapest razor but gives great results.
> I've just treated myself to the Murker Digress with brass handle so my next adventure is to find a nice setting for close shave.


The Digress is a bit of a jump in price... i had looked into these before but decided on the standard progress not even the long handled one and although the plastic adjuster is not flattering or cool like the brass one i won't be getting one or the mergress or the Digress as cannot see it really benefitting greatly after using the progress but man it looks great...:lol: I will resist i will....:lol:


----------



## Ross

My Hd rocket turned up today and I am looking forward to trying it,apparently from badger and blade it shaves better than a Redtip so we will have to see


----------



## james_death

Its a nice razor... have 3 myself...:lol: mind they are the traditional brass ones.


----------



## Ross

It's a nice shaving razor very much lik a Superspeed I feel,Afew more shaves and I will know better.


----------



## james_death

Yeah you have to get a few in as often a first shave can be good or bad but a few should get the feel of it better.


----------



## Ross

It was a good shave no doubt, it has a nice weight and feel only think is the knurling is a little smooth.


----------



## james_death

Im rather liking the Murker 43c the things i like is a decent smooth shave with the feather my first starting point for all razors, its stainless handle nice weight simple standard head easy to clean the fact its only two parts unless you yank the bottom out means its a doddle to change blades and they always seam to line up spot on either side for blade exposure.

The handle grips very well some may not think so with it being smooth but the fact its bulbous in the middle section ensures you have a good grip and no slip as your fingers automatically stop it sliding, unlike a knurled handle you won't get any soap or cream etc sticking in the knurling so easy to clean with a simple wipe over if needed... Under rated razor i think as people have referred to it as fug ugly but to see it in the metal i like it, now i managed to get it when on offer and with a movember discount i think it came in about £18 a total bargain at that price point i felt and after using i really do like it.


----------



## james_death

*I forgot to add the 43c to the pics i took the other day as i say they were what i could easy lay my hands on or even remember i had like the 43C... :lol:










The two razors in the Wardonia blades box are at the Maggard MR8 and the Vintage Gillette Aristocrat below it the Aristocrat the majored is so much chunkier...

















*


----------



## james_death

Well gave the maggard another go today tackling 5 days growth and despite this being the 3rd shave with the feather in it it shaved really well.

Apart from two spots on jaw line the first pass with the grain there was nothing for a second with the grain only across and against.

Was using the Tiki spice island and loved the fragrance it came alive when lathering up really nice.

Used without a pre shave cream as wanted to see how the soap performed in lubrication on 5 days growth.

Lathering in the bowl is a waste it can take a lot of water but its weak frothy and doesn't then spread on the face, really terrible.

However working into the puck a little more and simply face lathering it worked a dream super smooth and slick smelled great as mentioned, so hope the nerolli one gives off such a great fragrance.

Enough to lather up 4 times but used only 3.

Need to try out some more but for me although not having tried my mitchell wool fat soap this is up there as possibly the best so far.


----------



## Ross

I am back on Ebay bidding on 2 possibly 3 Vintage Gillette's.......


----------



## Ross

Just bought a Fatboy at last http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121530122983?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Ross

And this.....http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291337301867?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## james_death

You swine....:lol:

I didn't need any more razors but i purchased the cheap fat handle razor the same seller who sold the fatboy to you...:lol:

Only got it to compare to the maggard mr8...:lol:

I paid what he probably paid for it as it will only be chromed plate and about half the weight of the maggard....:lol:

Now stop posting about eBay....:wall:

I have two of the English aristocrat juniors there is something about the early english aristocrats i love and thats the solid base plate love the style of it.


----------



## Ross

Sorry James lol O have seen a nice gold one but I am not saying too much yet I think it's quite rare


----------



## james_death

Im safe i have my one and only gold and thats an american aristocrat really don't like gold finish wears so fast its just bling i would be happy with a polished brass one...:lol: Rhodium or stainless even better...:lol:


----------



## bradleymarky

Royal mail turned up today.....I wasnt expecting this on a sunday.

[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20150104_161451_zps41c94715.jpg.html]


----------



## bradleymarky

I was also sent a Muhle single blade with the razor, whats your thoughts on the blade ?


----------



## Ross

That soap is a good un.


----------



## polac5397

less is more with the pre shave cream


----------



## james_death

Do like the rose gold on these... just load up the blade and try it out.


----------



## andystevens

I've never ever used a razor & I will be 50 next Month, always used electric shaver.


----------



## GleemSpray

In have used electric razors ( and wet ones ) for decades, but recently gave up on electric razors as the new ones seem to deteriorate performance-wise after 18 months or so, because of the tiny battery packs they now fit. Got fed up with spending £150 every other year + a couple of sets of foils.



Have adjusted quite easily to all wet shaving, but keep a Braun travel electric in the car for emergency use !


----------



## Guru

James, I have a question for you regarding your straights -

Have you bought them all shave ready?
If yes, how do you maintain the edge? Just stropping or do you have a barber's hone?
If no, do you hone them yourself or is there a good, reliable honer available to you in the UK?


----------



## Ross

I used my Rocket HD again and it's a brilliant razor, I think the Lab blue blades shave better on the second shave.


----------



## james_death

Ross said:


> I used my Rocket HD again and it's a brilliant razor, I think the Lab blue blades shave better on the second shave.


Still need to try these out... must get some ordered.

A few blades can seam better after the first use just taking off the super sharp edge.



Guru said:


> James, I have a question for you regarding your straights -
> 
> Have you bought them all shave ready?
> If yes, how do you maintain the edge? Just stropping or do you have a barber's hone?
> If no, do you hone them yourself or is there a good, reliable honer available to you in the UK?


1st not all purchased shave ready and some said shave ready and not having slight flaws.

2nd see 1st.

3rd There are some well respected honers in the uk i have heard... myself i purchased my ford and medley shave ready from invisible edge and maintained with the travel strop kit i purchased having it engraved with my initials on leather case.

I prefer to have a paddle strop that covers the full width of the blade rather than using the x pattern... so once the edge had dropped back having priced up the nodular paddle strop and others i decided to have a go at making my own.

I purchased some oak off flabby and some green oxide one side i have bridle leather and the other side i have some veg leather that i use the green oxide on once made into a paste for helping keep the edge that bit longer before needing the hones.

I have a full set of hones but just starting out with then as i have purchased a set up to help restore the vintage straights once i get space to set up in the garage to get the age patting and off bit of minor or major rust to some before i then put them to the stones.

I have a couple of straights that i can maintain and use before i restore the others as no rush as mainly purchased as historical pieces that i will eventually get back to what they were made to do...:lol:


----------



## Ross

They are cheap but shave very smooth,very much like an iridium blade.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Am I regarded as being the anti christ to this thread as I havent shaved for 2-3 weeks as I'm growing a beard.


----------



## Guru

LeadFarmer said:


> Am I regarded as being the anti christ to this thread as I havent shaved for 2-3 weeks as I'm growing a beard.


Nope, that actually, is really manly - as manly as it gets.


----------



## james_death

LeadFarmer said:


> Am I regarded as being the anti christ to this thread as I havent shaved for 2-3 weeks as I'm growing a beard.


Not at all, you can still shave even with a beard... I've had a beard a couple of times and a handle bar mustache for about 6 months.... A beard can look really good and you can play to your facial shape etc.

For me i shaved all the neck apart from about 1 inch so just under the jaw line i also would shave my cheeks to about 2 inch off the jawline, leaving the facial hair the width of my side burns down to the rest of the beard. Had a goatee loads of times. I let the beard grow out for a couple of months before i started shaping it.

It looked neat tidy and helped give a more chiselled look to my jaw rather than the rounded chubby cheek look.

Beards ROOOOCK...:thumb:


----------



## james_death

Well the Army straight razor has arrived and the blade edge is worse than i thought i think ill be needing a harsher hone than the 1k nannie to get the chips to the edge out, but other than that it looks not too badly honed to the spine despite the fact its a full wedge.

Im happy with it overall.

Oh its a George Butler & Co, Sheffield Made of course...


----------



## bradleymarky

Just used the Muhle with the prorosa pre shave and cream. the razor got clogged up quite a bit so maybe i used too much cream as it felt claggy and dry. I had to undo the top to rinse after every stroke 

The teeth on the r89 seem to drag on my face but it may take a while to get the right combination..

The menthol hit was quite surprising 

Forgot to say, even with having to rinse the blade several times more than usual i have to say its probably the best shave i`ve had in living memory


----------



## james_death

Some creams can have a propensity to clog a little and can be compounded with a pre shave that is a thicker cream.

The razor design can contribute its all a game...:lol:


----------



## mike41

bradleymarky said:


> Just used the Muhle with the prorosa pre shave and cream. the razor got clogged up quite a bit so maybe i used too much cream as it felt claggy and dry. I had to undo the top to rinse after every stroke
> 
> The teeth on the r89 seem to drag on my face but it may take a while to get the right combination..
> 
> The menthol hit was quite surprising
> 
> Forgot to say, even with having to rinse the blade several times more than usual i have to say its probably the best shave i`ve had in living memory


Did you face or bowl lather the proraso?I always bowl lather creams and soaps now. Whip it up with the brush for a good while until it's like,softly whipped double cream, and `peaks`on the brush. I used to get the same problems as you had when face lathering. Love the proraso menthol,I've got the red one too,Shea butter & Sandalwood,though it doesn't seem very popular,but I really like it.


----------



## andspenka

My other half bought me my first DE razor for christmas so I'm a new addition to this. I have been reading with interest to pick up some hints and tips. :thumb:

I only need to shave every 2 ~ 3 days, less if I'm not at work so I've only used it 3 times since I got it.

Bought it from Traditional Shaving Company, Merkur HD34C razor, Ebony Pure Badger Shaving Brush, Sandalwood Traditional Shaving Soap & Razor Sample Pack of blades. I have ordered a razor, brush stand and bowl from fleebay but it's coming from China so I should have it by sometime in June :lol:


----------



## james_death

only 2 to 3 shaves down and already you are buying more stuff...:lol:

So it begins...

China delivery is hit and miss but can take little time.

Welcome to another addiction...:wave:

As for clogging i had been having some buildup but nothing to impart the blade when using prioress and the st james, but the tiki soap I'm really really liking and that just dissipates straight off the blade totally.

Ordered some of the st james black pepper and lime finally gave in and hope the fragrance is as good as i hope it can be...


----------



## Ross

Any of you guy tried these products? http://www.shetlandsoap.co.uk/mens/ the shower gels are good.


----------



## bradleymarky

mike41 said:


> Did you face or bowl lather the proraso?I always bowl lather creams and soaps now. Whip it up with the brush for a good while until it's like,softly whipped double cream, and `peaks`on the brush. I used to get the same problems as you had when face lathering. Love the proraso menthol,I've got the red one too,Shea butter & Sandalwood,though it doesn't seem very popular,but I really like it.


I whipped it up on my face so that may have been the problem, i`ve got a small bowl in the bathroom so i`ll try that next time...its all trial and error


----------



## mike41

james_death said:


> Ordered some of the st james black pepper and lime finally gave in and hope the fragrance is as good as i hope it can be...


Ive got their Mandarin & Patchouli cream,great stuff,lathers as good as a TOBS and smells lovely too

Been having some great shaves recently with the Braveheart head on the Muhle handle,definitely more aggressive than your average razor,even more so than the 39c IMO,but works well for me. Found Rapira and supermax blades make a good combo with it.


----------



## mike41

bradleymarky said:


> I whipped it up on my face so that may have been the problem, i`ve got a small bowl in the bathroom so i`ll try that next time...its all trial and error


That's it,everybody's different- it's about finding what works best for you


----------



## Guru

My brother's coming back on 20th for his wedding. He'll be bringing me couple of soaps from Nanny's Silly Soap Co. which I ordered last week.


----------



## james_death

Guru said:


> My brother's coming back on 20th for his wedding. He'll be bringing me couple of soaps from Nanny's Silly Soap Co. which I ordered last week.


Nice one...:thumb:


----------



## Steve

Just ordered this :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72

Steve said:


> Proraso Shaving Soap Jar (large) 150ml: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Personal Care
> 
> Just ordered this :thumb:


Very nice soap as are all the range :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

Steve said:


> Proraso Shaving Soap Jar (large) 150ml: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Personal Care
> 
> Just ordered this :thumb:


Thats what i`ve just bought, it clogged my razor up but i think i put way too much cream on the brush.


----------



## Ross

My Fatboy turned up today so I am going t try it tonight.


----------



## Steve

bradleymarky said:


> Thats what i`ve just bought, it clogged my razor up but i think i put way too much cream on the brush.


I will experiment..


----------



## james_death

The cheap razor that looks a lot like the majored has arrived weights about 96 grams so a lot lighter, not had chance to try it out in comparison been having to do some maintenance work ....:wall:

But water leaks need sorting.


----------



## bradleymarky

Just tried my Muhle with the Vitos and it was fine, no clogging and rinsed out under the cold tap. Looks like the Proraso creams are a bit thick for my razor, maybe i`ll try a bit of more water...


----------



## slimjim

bradleymarky said:


> Just tried my Muhle with the Vitos and it was fine, no clogging and rinsed out under the cold tap. Looks like the Proraso creams are a bit thick for my razor, maybe i`ll try a bit of more water...


Did your blades arrive ok?


----------



## bradleymarky

slimjim said:


> Did your blades arrive ok?


Not yet mate but we did get a card from royal mail today to pick something up so hopefully that could be it :thumb:


----------



## slimjim

bradleymarky said:


> Not yet mate but we did get a card from royal mail today to pick something up so hopefully that could be it :thumb:


It was in a Jiffy bag small enough to post mate, posted it first class as well you should have had it.


----------



## bradleymarky

slimjim said:


> It was in a Jiffy bag small enough to post mate, posted it first class as well you should have had it.


The card that came said we have to pay an extra £1.96 for the package so it maybe that :thumb::lol:


----------



## slimjim

bradleymarky said:


> The card that came said we have to pay an extra £1.96 for the package so it maybe that :thumb::lol:


Probably is mate I was going to take it to the Post Office but my wife said a first class stamp was enough  Sorry


----------



## bradleymarky

slimjim said:


> Probably is mate I was going to take it to the Post Office but my wife said a first class stamp was enough  Sorry


I`m not going to complain over a couple of quid mate, royal mail do chatge extra for a "handling charge" and thats what annoys me.

Its much appreciated mate but its going to be the Wife whos going to pick it up....your names mud in our house


----------



## Spinonit

*After shave moisturiser, balm or...?*

I'm trying to find a different after shave product to help cool/sooth my [sensitive] skin and to help moisturise (if possible). I'd be happy to use separate products for each aspect.

Currently, I'm using L'Oreal Men Expert 24hr Hydrating, which seems pretty decent at moisturising, but there's no real soothing and I'm left with some burning.

I use Truefitt & Hill's No.10 shave cream, which I really like - both the smell and the foam it produces. I'm fairly limited in experience of other products/brands though, having only converted to DE shaving last year, when I was using Proraso for the foam. I still use Proraso pre-shave cream, so my routine usually goes:


Pre-shave cream
Truefitt & Hill's No.10 shave cream/foam
Clean face with luke-warm water
Splash face with cold water (to close pores)
Alum block
Clean razor, gear and sink, then after a couple of minutes...
L'Oreal after shave balm

Do you guys have any suggestions?


----------



## slimjim

Spinonit said:


> Pre-shave cream
> Truefitt & Hill's No.10 shave cream/foam
> Clean face with luke-warm water
> Splash face with cold water (to close pores)
> Alum block
> Clean razor, gear and sink, then after a couple of minutes...
> L'Oreal after shave balm
> 
> Do you guys have any suggestions?


Why are you using Alum Block are you cutting yourself after every shave or do you feel it helps?

A good pre-Shave can help the whole process keeping your skin moisturised through the whole process. The blades and razor can make a huge difference aswell.


----------



## polac5397

gotta say slimjimm I use after everyshave, even if you don't have " the bleeder" it feels where you have gone way to close !! my skin feels better after using one


----------



## GleemSpray

Use a "Lally" ( facecloth ) soaked in very hot water after shaving - hold it on your face for ten seconds or so and it seals / heals any nicks and stops any red marks appearing.



Have done this for years whenever I wet shave and it works. I always have one in my washbag for this purpose.


----------



## james_death

GleemSpray said:


> Use a "Lally" ( facecloth ) soaked in very hot water after shaving - hold it on your face for ten seconds or so and it seals / heals any nicks and stops any red marks appearing.
> 
> Have done this for years whenever I wet shave and it works. I always have one in my washbag for this purpose.


Now thats interesting as normally hot water is used to open pores and in the case of a cut i would have thought hot water would keep the blood flowing rather than stopping it.

May have to try that since its teams to go against logic....:lol:

Balms can ease the soreness but hit and miss of manufacturers but everyone person is different, if your using a balm then moisturiser should not bee needed you may overload your pores etc.

You can simply use moisturiser, must admit not used aftershave for decades because of sensitive skin and the burn.

However i was after some carolina harrier HR Men EDT and it was cheaper to get the pack with the aftershave with it as well and was surprised the initial application gave one very brief burn but nothing major and was for 1 second and then gone and it certainly tightened the skin sealing any nicks it seamed, you could follow that with a moisturiser i suppose.

There is so much stuff we can try out there it can get costly...:lol:


----------



## RisingPower

Spinonit said:


> I'm trying to find a different after shave product to help cool/sooth my [sensitive] skin and to help moisturise (if possible). I'd be happy to use separate products for each aspect.
> 
> Currently, I'm using L'Oreal Men Expert 24hr Hydrating, which seems pretty decent at moisturising, but there's no real soothing and I'm left with some burning.
> 
> I use Truefitt & Hill's No.10 shave cream, which I really like - both the smell and the foam it produces. I'm fairly limited in experience of other products/brands though, having only converted to DE shaving last year, when I was using Proraso for the foam. I still use Proraso pre-shave cream, so my routine usually goes:
> 
> 
> Pre-shave cream
> Truefitt & Hill's No.10 shave cream/foam
> Clean face with luke-warm water
> Splash face with cold water (to close pores)
> Alum block
> Clean razor, gear and sink, then after a couple of minutes...
> L'Oreal after shave balm
> 
> Do you guys have any suggestions?


Geo f trumpers skin food.


----------



## Spinonit

slimjim said:


> Why are you using Alum Block are you cutting yourself after every shave or do you feel it helps?


Bascally, yes I think my skin feels better afterwards, although it burns for a while - maybe that causes/worsens the burn...?

When I first began DE shaving, I didn't use alum, but I got a few nicks and gave it a whirl as it seemed more efficient than buying a styptic pencil. Perhaps I'll lay off the alum and see if that helps, as I don't often get nicks anymore and I quite like GleemSpray's 'lally' idea, so I'll give that a try too.

Discovered I'd finished my after shave balm this morning, so a quick trip to Boots to see if they had any T&H No.10 post-shave balm to try, revealed they had none in stock, but I picked up some L'Oreal Ice Cool soothing balm instead.

Boots seem to have most of their shaving products on half price offer atm.

Thanks all for the suggestions


----------



## james_death

Spinonit said:


> Discovered I'd finished my after shave balm this morning, so a quick trip to Boots to see if they had any T&H No.10 post-shave balm to try, revealed they had none in stock, but I picked up some L'Oreal Ice Cool soothing balm instead.
> 
> Boots seem to have most of their shaving products on half price offer atm.
> 
> Thanks all for the suggestions


Number 10 range here...

http://www.beautyatcreightons.co.uk/product-category/brands/truefitt-hill/


----------



## bradleymarky

slimjim said:


> Probably is mate I was going to take it to the Post Office but my wife said a first class stamp was enough  Sorry


Wife picked up the parcel today and it was £1.11. They charged a £1 for a handling charge, robbing sods.

Thanks again mate :thumb:


----------



## Steve

Undecided on the proraso. Seems to dry up very quick ?


----------



## james_death

Well spent 13 hours doing jobs on the rental property today not shaved in about 4 days and my st james black pepper and lime cream has arrived so although totally whacked out... i think i need to make the effort to try this out since i have wanted to try it for a good while.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Another treat, not got the same addiction levels as some of you so just the little things for me! Just got to decide what flavour blade to use when I shave ready for night shift!


----------



## bradleymarky

Steve said:


> Undecided on the proraso. Seems to dry up very quick ?


Ditto. Wished i`d of just stuck with the Vitos red really.


----------



## organisys

Spinonit said:


> I'm trying to find a different after shave product to help cool/sooth my [sensitive] skin and to help moisturise (if possible). I'd be happy to use separate products for each aspect.
> 
> Currently, I'm using L'Oreal Men Expert 24hr Hydrating, which seems pretty decent at moisturising, but there's no real soothing and I'm left with some burning.
> 
> I use Truefitt & Hill's No.10 shave cream, which I really like - both the smell and the foam it produces. I'm fairly limited in experience of other products/brands though, having only converted to DE shaving last year, when I was using Proraso for the foam. I still use Proraso pre-shave cream, so my routine usually goes:
> 
> 
> Pre-shave cream
> Truefitt & Hill's No.10 shave cream/foam
> Clean face with luke-warm water
> Splash face with cold water (to close pores)
> Alum block
> Clean razor, gear and sink, then after a couple of minutes...
> L'Oreal after shave balm
> 
> Do you guys have any suggestions?


Clinique Post Shaver Soother - Anti Blemish Formula is excellent.


----------



## Guru

I think I am going to catch the "Straight razor" bug.

Somebody please help. James.........


----------



## james_death

Yeah im a right one to advice with my addiction...:lol:

It can get very costly, however if you can stick to one razor and why not it can even be passed down generation to generation.

There is something very very special about a straight razor shave, its tied I'm sure to one its history and two the fact you are taking a knife to your face....

You could pick up a modern shave ready straight razor brand new or even a modern shave ready razor thats used.

You could get a modern straight thats not shave ready i have got a couple of the edwin jagger ones off eBay.

They are made by DOVO for edwin jagger.

You can get used shave ready razors from invisible edge or others I'm sure.

You may get a cheap non shave ready but still superb condition straight of the bay of the e.... etc and send it off to get it shave ready.

What may be a cheap way is to get a cheap shavette although this is still a lot different from the feel of using a straight in that a straight will be more forgiving than the surgical thin and sharp blade you have in a shave but could enable you to feel if you can get on with it.

I did it but swiftly got my first true straight it just confirmed yes i can do this and like it, the only issue was as i say the light blade in light handle so surgical i often cut up my face nothing major just the odd nick but mainly more grazes as it were.

The true straight felt miles better.

I do find the high end shavettes such as the Feather artist club DX and the Kia excel or whatever its called are a lot better than the cheap shaves but you can get a true straight for that money and some of the other kit.

A paddle strop would be a good way to go as it ensures you don't start messing up your straight by bad technique.

You can make your paddle strop yourself and a lot make up some for there chromium oxide paste on simply balsa wood.

Lots of info out there and vids and forums tutorials etc so no problem there.

Don't worry if you have to use the same hand for both sides of your face but if you can you quickly adapt to using your left hand for the left side of your face and right for right side the muscle memory comes very fast.

It could ensure you don't buy any other razors....

A Straight razor and strop is minimum but better with some chromium oxide paste or crayon on a dedicated strop to help keep that edge longer.

Read up on it all and it is something very special to own and do.


----------



## Guru

Thanks James. That was quite helpful, though it's only pushing me towards getting the bug.

I do have a cheap shavette, and I too find the same issues with it that you mentioned.

I also happen to have purchased a Gold Dollar straight off the ebay quite a few months back - when I didn't understand the meaning of "Shave ready". Now I have a dilemma - I need to get it honed, but unfortunately I can't find anyone here who can do that. Straights are practically obsolete in this country.

The choice is to either send it to US or UK to get it honed, but the shipping costs themselves will be in multiples of the razor cost itself.:doublesho


----------



## james_death

People have gotten the gold dollar to shave ready but its a long job on them.


----------



## bradleymarky

Just tried one of the Treet blades kindly donated by Slimjim. A very good shave tbh, i expected blood squirting all over the place but was surprised. Not sure i will get more than 2 shaves out of it but nevertheless i was impressed..


----------



## james_death

No good i resisted yesterday without comment but not today..... Sorry for this but...

So you Treet..ed yourself then.... Doh...

I know spelled differently but spoken the same and the fact they are spelled differently they should use it as an add campaign as it clearly shows your referring to the razor blade.


----------



## bradleymarky

james_death said:


> No good i resisted yesterday without comment but not today..... Sorry for this but...
> 
> So you Treet..ed yourself then.... Doh...
> 
> I know spelled differently but spoken the same and the fact they are spelled differently they should use it as an add campaign as it clearly shows your referring to the razor blade.


Shall i get your coat


----------



## Captain Duff

Spinonit said:


> I'm trying to find a different after shave product to help cool/sooth my [sensitive] skin and to help moisturise (if possible). I'd be happy to use separate products for each aspect.
> 
> Currently, I'm using L'Oreal Men Expert 24hr Hydrating, which seems pretty decent at moisturising, but there's no real soothing and I'm left with some burning.
> 
> I use Truefitt & Hill's No.10 shave cream, which I really like - both the smell and the foam it produces. I'm fairly limited in experience of other products/brands though, having only converted to DE shaving last year, when I was using Proraso for the foam. I still use Proraso pre-shave cream, so my routine usually goes:
> 
> 
> Pre-shave cream
> Truefitt & Hill's No.10 shave cream/foam
> Clean face with luke-warm water
> Splash face with cold water (to close pores)
> Alum block
> Clean razor, gear and sink, then after a couple of minutes...
> L'Oreal after shave balm
> 
> Do you guys have any suggestions?


I would avoid the alum except where you do have a nick, it's very drying and will not help sensitive skin at all. In fact, I stopped using my alum even on nicks a while ago when I discovered Proraso repair gel, which works a treat (it puts a transparent plastic-like layer on to stop the bleeding that falls or rubs off a few hours later normally).

If your razor is adjustable then play around with the settings as again this will affect sensitivity (I've used a Merkur Futur for many years which is fantastic), but also play around with different blades too as the differences are enormous and will vary greatly with the individual (of course if you are using a Gillette type cartridge system ignore all that!).

A cooling witch hazel based spray after shaving and rinsing will close up pores very well and help stop burn (you can make your own very cheaply, just get a bottle of pure distilled witch hazel from Boots or another chemist for a few quid and dilute with water in a small spray bottle to suit your skin).

In terms of shaving soap I really love the stuff that Nanny's Silly Soap makes (small UK producer, just Google), particularly the olive oil based ones, but you may wish to try her sensitive shaving soap first. Nanny's stuff is top quality and lasts absolutely ages so is fantastic value.

After your balm you may wish to use some aftershave to fully close up the pores, but this depends on how sensitive is sensitive for your skin. I discovered a Spanish one called La Toja a year or so back which is my first choice when my own skin is feeling a bit delicate. The smell is very subtle (old fashioned barbershop), and I believe it contains mineral salts. It is certainly very cheap for the quality it appears to be (available on Ebay and Amazon amongst others, I use the standard one which I think is good for sensitive skin and haven't tried the actual sensitive one they make).


----------



## james_death

bradleymarky said:


> Shall i get your coat


Only just got back and taken it off...:lol:


----------



## james_death

Very well made points above and i like witch hazel and products that have it in and for travelling i use the Dr witch hazel i think its called as a small tube of gel.


----------



## bradleymarky

I tried the Astra blade today and have to say for "cheapo" blade i was quite impressed, no dragging on the face and it fitted the Muhle perfectly.


----------



## Steve

bradleymarky said:


> I tried the Astra blade today and have to say for "cheapo" blade i was quite impressed, no dragging on the face and it fitted the Muhle perfectly.


There not bad are they :thumb:


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Tried my Treets the other day, and it was a decent shave Used exactly the same as every other time I shave but next morning my neck was so sore I really struggled to shave for work. Switched to a Sputnik and again it seemed a decent shave but left me with a weird almost rash down one side of my neck, I'll give it another go when I get up (I'm not lazy being in bed at 11, just trying to switch to nights!).

Not entirely sure everything is the blades fault though as I've had really itchy, sore and red hands past couple of days. We've just switched washing powder and I wonder if it's happening because of that.


----------



## bradleymarky

I normally shave my neck first. Hope you get to the bottom of the rash/sore problem.


----------



## Ross

Antibacterial face wash/scrub could help with redness.


----------



## james_death

As stated a good facial cleanser wash soap should really be a staple such as clean and clear etc,,, even if only saved for the pre shave face wash.

It certainly sounds like you need to ditch the new wash powder.


----------



## bradleymarky

Just tried the Rapira blade, pretty decent shave but towards the end it felt like it was on its last legs.


----------



## Captain Duff

I've always found it amazing how the same blade will clearly be very different depending on both the razor and the face concerned. After going through dozens of different brands myself the one that for me stands out a mile and that I always come back to is the USA made Personna platinum that seems to last for ages and is a good price (I get the 200 blade boxes that last forever for me). Occasionally I still like to try a feather just for sharpness value, but I find the Personna's more comfortable (in my Mekur Futur on setting 2 or 3), and with no rash or burn.


----------



## RisingPower

bradleymarky said:


> Just tried the Rapira blade, pretty decent shave but towards the end it felt like it was on its last legs.


I found them pretty rubbish imho, blunt and rough.


----------



## mike41

bradleymarky said:


> Just tried the Rapira blade, pretty decent shave but towards the end it felt like it was on its last legs.





RisingPower said:


> I found them pretty rubbish imho, blunt and rough.


Were they the pink/black&blue packaged ones? I found them to be ok,not Polsilver or Feather sharp, but decent enough. I shave every 2-3 days and have pretty coarse stubble, so tend to bin any blade after 3 shaves anyway,they lasted this long for me no problems. Just took delivery of 100 of the Rapira Swedish Supersteel ( from ebay seller unuta77 £5.83 inc delivery) all the way from Russia. I tried one for the first time tonight,no irritation or weepers at all,just a really close smooth shave.

Mike


----------



## Ross

I am loving my Fatboy it's a superb razor,lovely weight and shaves so good.


----------



## RisingPower

mike41 said:


> Were they the pink/black&blue packaged ones? I found them to be ok,not Polsilver or Feather sharp, but decent enough. I shave every 2-3 days and have pretty coarse stubble, so tend to bin any blade after 3 shaves anyway,they lasted this long for me no problems. Just took delivery of 100 of the Rapira Swedish Supersteel ( from ebay seller unuta77 £5.83 inc delivery) all the way from Russia. I tried one for the first time tonight,no irritation or weepers at all,just a really close smooth shave.
> 
> Mike


Yes they're the pink and blue packaged ones, got some others iirc which were equally rubbish from vokshod.

Don't see the point of them when they're nothing like as smooth or sharp as polsilvers.


----------



## mike41

RisingPower said:


> Yes they're the pink and blue packaged ones, got some others iirc which were equally rubbish from vokshod.
> 
> Don't see the point of them when they're nothing like as smooth or sharp as polsilvers.


I have'nt tried the vokshod blades but know of others who swear by them,guess we're all different and what works well for some can seem rubbish to others. I think it can also depend on how agressive a razor a particular blade is used with,I would'nt put a feather in my R41 for instance,but find they work well for me in the Merkur 38,although I could'nt use them all the time,or my neck & chin would be red raw.


----------



## james_death

Ross said:


> I am loving my Fatboy it's a superb razor,lovely weight and shaves so good.


Not used my fat boy since the first month from when i got it, i have plenty of razors mind but for me i wasn't really that bothered about it.

Tried out the Floris Elite shaving soap last night, lathered fast straight off the bat on the puck.

Made up some lather in my mortar and can take a lot of water and lather still seam creamy first lather up good but the second didn't give much and suspect to much water used.

Next i just ran the commodore xl3 around the puck about 5 times and lathered on face much better and got 3 easy latherings on the face from that.

Fragrance very mild as all floris seam to be including there edp even the Honey Oud i tried the other day is not strong... anyway fragrance of the soap very light just barber shop soap in fact it puts me in mind of imperial leather soap and not smelled that for some 20+ years.

Fragrance just noticeable when face lathering but not at all if whipped up in a bowl... what did surprise me was how creamy and lubed it seamed to be giving good glide on the face more like a tallow soap despite the fact its not tallow.

Nothing amazing but after using creams for the past 5 months or so the floris soap was a good performer.

Smelled a bar of imperial leather soap yesterday and yes Floris Elite shaving soap smells just like Imperial leather soap to me...:lol:


----------



## mike41

Another great shave tonight using the Rapira Swedish Supersteel blade for the second time,this time in my Merkur 39C,no irritation at all,just BBS all round.


----------



## Guru

Have been dabbling with my shavette whenever I have a bit of time on my hands. Pretty okay with WTG now on my cheeks and neck, but right under the chin is still an issue. Either I can't get the hair off or I cut myself - it's the damn angle.


----------



## james_death

Guru said:


> Have been dabbling with my shavette whenever I have a bit of time on my hands. Pretty okay with WTG now on my cheeks and neck, but right under the chin is still an issue. Either I can't get the hair off or I cut myself - it's the damn angle.


Yeah the chins a killer to get often with normal safety razors never mind a straight etc.

I though i would do majority with the shavette and the chin with a normal safety did two or there times but thought well defeats the object needing two for one shave.

However sticking with the shave straight etc you will get there the chin is still the hardest now with a straight but i can do it now just a little awkward.


----------



## polac5397

beauty @ creightons email no 10 truffitt and hill 3.99


----------



## WHIZZER

Still haven't taken the plunge yet ..something I need to get around doing !


----------



## polac5397

WHIZZER said:


> Still haven't taken the plunge yet ..something I need to get around doing !


ooo yess you know you must!!


----------



## james_death

polac5397 said:


> beauty @ creightons email no 10 truffitt and hill 3.99


Was hoping they would have the St james range half price...:wall:

Tried the St James lime one but only a very very tiny bit of lime to it a bitter note at that, not a patch on there original cedar and clarysage for fragrance the cream from the 75g tube also seamed thicker than the clarysage jar, however my jar is the older design so wonder if they changed the mix.

Tried the company shop to stock up on the clarysage but all sold out and its a when its gone its gone shop.

So had to snap up the 3x100ml jars i spotted on flea bay.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Is there anything worth picking up in the USA? I'm in the **** end of nowhere so there are no speciality shops but if there's anything people can recommend from department stores I'll give it a go.


----------



## mike41

Got myself a couple of nice vintage razors recently,a Gillette slim twist (my birth year 1970) ,which I've used a few times and found it shaves really well,and a 1966 Slim adjustable, which came today,it's in really good condition considering its age,so I'll use it as is for now, but may have it replated in the future.


----------



## james_death

Your certainly well bitten now...:lol:

As for me my Penhaligons Sartorial shaving soap arrived today love the fragrance of sartorial and smells great in the shaving soap still with its wrapper on.

Looking forward to trying that, have read its the same company making penhaligons as does the floris and after trying my floors elite a few times I'm liking that.

Never experienced the old tallow penhaligons nor the very poor i hear non tallow they changed to but these new ones are supposed to be a better performer than the poor stuff from a year or two ago.


----------



## polac5397

again [email protected] st james 50% off range , god dammitt!!


----------



## james_death

polac5397 said:


> again [email protected] st james 50% off range , god dammitt!!


Noticed that the day after i had said it wasn't in the offer...:lol:

Didn't you buy the whole st james range they stock last time?

My clarysage arrived the other day but was not 3 jars of 100ml but 3 jars of 150ml....

Shame they don't have the lavender but may have to get the patchouli they have... darn nabbit.


----------



## polac5397

no I just bought the clarysage last time, ...........yes I bought the mandarin this time! had to at those prices


----------



## james_death

Had another straight Razor arrive, one i have been after for a good while but wanted at a price i was happy to pay so finally got a George~Butler & Co. Keen Razor that is in stunning condition as seams little used and the etching is sill deep and sharp...:thumb:


----------



## james_death

*I must get back to using my straights especially when they are a vintage classic such as this Butlers Keen...*


----------



## RickL

james_death said:


> *I must get back to using my straights especially when they are a vintage classic such as this Butlers Keen...*


That looks too good to actually use - needs displaying


----------



## bradleymarky

Does anybody fance swapping some blades, i have 14 Polsilvers (cant get on with them) that i will swap for Astras or Treets of the same amount.


----------



## Guru

bradleymarky said:


> Does anybody fance swapping some blades, i have 14 Polsilvers (cant get on with them) that i will swap for Astras or Treets of the same amount.


Damn! I have quite a few Astras lying around. They don't much agree with my face, and I know I want to try these Polsilvers.

Unfortunately I'm in India, so that would never work out.


----------



## james_death

I seam to find the Astras work with the most basic DA razor ok but i find they very irritating in the ikon slant bar.


----------



## james_death

RickL said:


> That looks too good to actually use - needs displaying


Can use and display your handling something thats been handled and used for the same purpose for decades or even over a century.

Im From Doncaster and proud to be a Yorkshire Man and to have some sheffield made straight razors made from the finest steel in the world by the finest craftsmen does make me feel proud and to be connected to all that history in its journey through the years is great.

My first true straight was actually another sheffield made razor a ford and medley but that was a hundred years old and i was its first owner user as they had been discovered in a descendants shed all unused....:thumb:


----------



## mike41

bradleymarky said:


> Does anybody fance swapping some blades, i have 14 Polsilvers (cant get on with them) that i will swap for Astras or Treets of the same amount.


I've got 10 Astras and a pack of 5 Treets if you want to swap for the Polsilvers?


----------



## bradleymarky

mike41 said:


> I've got 10 Astras and a pack of 5 Treets if you want to swap for the Polsilvers?


Thats fine mate, i`ll PM you :thumb:


----------



## polac5397

got the mandarin and patuchuli st james today, far more subtle scent then the cedar wood


----------



## mike41

polac5397 said:


> beauty @ creightons email no 10 truffitt and hill 3.99


Just ordered the St.James Mandarin& Patchouli and TH no10 aftershave balms to go with the creams that I already have.


----------



## polac5397

mike41 said:


> Just ordered the St.James Mandarin& Patchouli and TH no10 aftershave balms to go with the creams that I already have.


its nice mike the mandarin and patchouli, but I would call it really subtle compared to the cedarwood


----------



## mike41

polac5397 said:


> its nice mike the mandarin and patchouli, but I would call it really subtle compared to the cedarwood


Aye its a real nice and musky scent. I've only got the small tube of the Mandarin & Patchouli cream,I'm wishing now I'd ordered a jar or two of it at the same time as the balms. :wall:


----------



## polac5397

just stumbled on this may have to get !!

http://www.maguiresbarbershop.co.uk...ave-cream-sandalwood-and-karite-butter-100ml/


----------



## Captain Duff

polac5397 said:


> just stumbled on this may have to get !!
> 
> http://www.maguiresbarbershop.co.uk...ave-cream-sandalwood-and-karite-butter-100ml/


Please do and let us know what you think! I've got the green menthol version of this which is a very good product, but I need to be in the mood for strong menthol if you know what I mean (it's stronger than the menthol in their green aftershave which I like as it's subtle), but I really like sandalwood so this sounds great.


----------



## bradleymarky

bradleymarky said:


> Royal mail turned up today.....I wasnt expecting this on a sunday.
> 
> [URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20150104_161451_zps41c94715.jpg.html]


Does anybody fancy a swap for the shaving soaps, i`m keeping the razor and the pre-shave cream but cant get on with the other 2, i have used them just once each so not much has been used.They are both 150ml so maybe something along the same size/weight,i love the Vitos red but any decent bar and i`ll be happy.


----------



## polac5397

Captain Duff said:


> Please do and let us know what you think! I've got the green menthol version of this which is a very good product, but I need to be in the mood for strong menthol if you know what I mean (it's stronger than the menthol in their green aftershave which I like as it's subtle), but I really like sandalwood so this sounds great.


I've got the menthol as well duff, just thought it will match the red soap as well it willl make another set


----------



## james_death

There does not seam to be any sandalwood fragrance to prioresses sandalwood cream i find.


----------



## mike41

james_death said:


> There does not seam to be any sandalwood fragrance to prioresses sandalwood cream i find.


Agreed,its not as strong as GFT Sandalwood anyway,still it's a nice slick cream/soap though, as is the green. I like both and use them a lot. Got the green as balm coming this week,be interested to hear what the red ones like.


----------



## polac5397

just stumbled on this place with a shop in leeds centre (just so happened there on Saturday) gutted cant get appointment for a shave maybe next time
http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk/?gclid=CPfSrdublMQCFWfmwgodERIAbg


----------



## james_death

Was them that i placed my first ever order with for my trust and hill luxury shaving soap and bowl and my murker 38c i think it was. Many Many moons ago.


----------



## polac5397

james_death said:


> Was them that i placed my first ever order with for my trust and hill luxury shaving soap and bowl and my murker 38c i think it was. Many Many moons ago.


I gave in bought musgo real - oak moss cologne and shaving cream, I need a bigger shelf in the bathroom!!


----------



## Arvi

I've just used up my trial pack of various blades and now can't rememeber which ones I preffered. The Wilkinson ones I am using now are to on my good list due to cuts. Should o try another trial pack and keep tabs on my shaves? How many times should you use a blade and should you turn it over each time?

Also I've been using coconut oil to shave with. Should I change to a dedicated shaving cream, is there a night and day benefit. If so what's the" go to "cream that is a good starting point and from where can it be purchased ?


----------



## james_death

polac5397 said:


> I gave in bought musgo real - oak moss cologne and shaving cream, I need a bigger shelf in the bathroom!!


you need the fat max storage trolley that gets used for detailing gear....:lol:

Hope you like the oaks i know when it came out a few people on forums got it and said fragrance was not unto much.


----------



## james_death

Arvi said:


> I've just used up my trial pack of various blades and now can't rememeber which ones I preffered. The Wilkinson ones I am using now are to on my good list due to cuts. Should o try another trial pack and keep tabs on my shaves? How many times should you use a blade and should you turn it over each time?
> 
> Also I've been using coconut oil to shave with. Should I change to a dedicated shaving cream, is there a night and day benefit. If so what's the" go to "cream that is a good starting point and from where can it be purchased ?


Thats half the problem with the trial packs you really do need to keep a log of how they compared a shave blog if you like.

Nothing in turning a blade its pointless ... no pun intended... just use both sides of your safety razor to get most from your blade.

Blade longevity is all dependent on your hair as some will have fine hair some course some very course change when its getting uncomfortable or you feel its lost its edge.

It can vary with blade manufacture and even razor used some get two times some 3 some 4 or five some even reckon they get 8 it will also depend on how many passes you make each shave so no hard and fast but 2 times should be pretty safe 3 and 4 the average.

If the coconut oil works for you stick with it a few firms do coconut shave soap and or cream but if your using the oil itself your getting the best from it.


----------



## jonezy

well after thinking about getting a traditional kit for years i finally bit the bullet and got a kit from amazon yesterday, nothing spectacular but a simple DE razor, derby blades, osma alum block and arko soap and a small brush (almost a travel kit). Tried it for the first time this morning and its the best shave Ive had in years! no burn no lumps its fantastic, my only issue now is just like with detailing I'm already on the look out for more kit! oops... i have a wedding to save for so cant go to mad can i?


----------



## polac5397

welcome to the dark side, it will grow on you (no pun) I have about 8 soaps and pre shaves etc always room for more


----------



## james_death

jonezy said:


> well after thinking about getting a traditional kit for years i finally bit the bullet and got a kit from amazon yesterday, nothing spectacular but a simple DE razor, derby blades, osma alum block and arko soap and a small brush (almost a travel kit). Tried it for the first time this morning and its the best shave Ive had in years! no burn no lumps its fantastic, my only issue now is just like with detailing I'm already on the look out for more kit! oops... i have a wedding to save for so cant go to mad can i?


Well a wedding you say you want to look your best so trying to find the best finish from all the products out there you deserve to find them.... Oh sorry wedding postponed as i have purchased a shed load of shaving gear...:lol:


----------



## RickL

I'm in need of a new shaving brush 

What are folks recommendations. Is there actually that much difference between say a £10/£15 one or splashing out more on one


Never put much thought into the brush I have been using until I found this thread :lol:


----------



## RisingPower

RickL said:


> I'm in need of a new shaving brush
> 
> What are folks recommendations. Is there actually that much difference between say a £10/£15 one or splashing out more on one
> 
> Never put much thought into the brush I have been using until I found this thread :lol:


Yes, especially if you face lather.

Have a look at rod neep shaving brushes.


----------



## Guru

RickL said:


> I'm in need of a new shaving brush
> 
> What are folks recommendations. Is there actually that much difference between say a £10/£15 one or splashing out more on one
> 
> Never put much thought into the brush I have been using until I found this thread :lol:


Good boar brushes are cheap enough and they provide very good performance once they are broken in properly (that might take a few lathers). If you want a quality badger, be ready to spend at least 25-ish bucks.

Another option is to get a nice synthetic like the Edwin Jagger synthetic brush -

http://connaughtshaving.com/ej28.html


----------



## james_death

For those sporting a beard the shaving shack is now stocking the apothecary line and the Prorasso beard product lines such as oil and balms.

http://www.shaving-shack.com/_search.php?page=1&q=prorasso+beard&categoryid=


----------



## mike41

RickL said:


> I'm in need of a new shaving brush
> 
> What are folks recommendations. Is there actually that much difference between say a £10/£15 one or splashing out more on one
> 
> Never put much thought into the brush I have been using until I found this thread :lol:


Vulfix 404 progress or sometimes it's called a Simpsons grosvenor,mixed boar and badger hair,good for face or bowl lathering,£12.99 on Amazon.Ive got more expensive ones but find I use this one the most.


----------



## mike41

Tradition shaving co are doing £5 off a few selected products until Sunday.can pick up a merkur 34C for £25 or a Futur for £45,free delivery as well.
http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk


----------



## polac5397

crabtree and evelyn 50% off flash sale in store (been on 2 weeks now) bought the lime shaving soap and cologne this week. got the sandalwood last week


----------



## mike41

Just saw on Instagram that gingernutsshaving is doing free delivery on all orders for today only.


----------



## slimjim

Gingernuts shaving is offering free shipping today , might be worth it for some.


----------



## GNshaving

mike41 said:


> Just saw on Instagram that gingernutsshaving is doing free delivery on all orders for today only.


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving

slimjim said:


> Gingernuts shaving is offering free shipping today , might be worth it for some.


Thank you


----------



## GNshaving

RickL said:


> I'm in need of a new shaving brush
> 
> What are folks recommendations. Is there actually that much difference between say a £10/£15 one or splashing out more on one
> 
> Never put much thought into the brush I have been using until I found this thread :lol:


We sell a lot of omega brushes on our site, 
http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/red-omega-10049-professional-boar-shaving-brush/

We do them in Red White and Black. Get really good feedback from them


----------



## Tsubodai

Bit of a noob question that I'm pretty sure I know the answer to.

I haven't bought (yet) a dedicated shave bowl/mug;Is this entirely necessary? I've seen videos where people are using any type of bowl that is wide/high enough to hold the soap and build a lather.


----------



## GNshaving

Tsubodai said:


> Bit of a noob question that I'm pretty sure I know the answer to.
> 
> I haven't bought (yet) a dedicated shave bowl/mug;Is this entirely necessary? I've seen videos where people are using any type of bowl that is wide/high enough to hold the soap and build a lather.


My honest option mate would be to see how you get on just face lathering, Iv been shaving with safety razors for 10 years now and have used a bowl and face lathering.

I feel that you can tell a lot better when the cream is right when its on your skin rather then in a bowl, but thats just what i like personally. :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

Tsubodai said:


> Bit of a noob question that I'm pretty sure I know the answer to.
> 
> I haven't bought (yet) a dedicated shave bowl/mug;Is this entirely necessary? I've seen videos where people are using any type of bowl that is wide/high enough to hold the soap and build a lather.


I paid a quid for a little ceramic bowl from The Range and its fine.


----------



## Tsubodai

Thanks chaps; I'm sure that if I decide to use one I can find something suitable in one of the cupboards. Will try just on the face initially.
My order was dispatched today so I'm looking forward to my first attempt:thumb:


----------



## GNshaving

It sure was mate, there is a chance it could be with you tomorrow, so let us know what you think when it turns up.
We added a black brush and the stand, and a few little goodies


----------



## Tsubodai

Very kind thanks Ryan. Will do; I'm really looking forward to receiving it & hoping for a first try Saturday morning.
I'll provide an update from A&E if the blood loss isn't too severe:lol:


----------



## james_death

Most bleeding isn't from cuts its just getting the angle so not scraping the skin and so getting a graze as it were.

The odd nick does happen from time to time even experienced shavers, however a DE razor cut is somewhat shorter than the straight razor one i gave my neck a while back....:wall:

As for Bowls i like the mortar from the pestle and mortar set i purchased, threw the pestle only wanted the mortar nice size not too big and certainly weighty.

As Ryan says you can over do a cream in a bowl in that you make it too weak, some creams simply are not cut out these days for bowl lathering but work great with face lathering.

Just have a play.


----------



## Tsubodai

Will do, cheers
Tbh I don't really expect to do any (much) damage but I'm sure to have the odd mishap along the way.


----------



## GNshaving

Haha, you will be fine mate, just take it easy first few times, nice and slow no pressure


----------



## GleemSpray

GNshaving said:


> Haha, you will be fine mate, just take it easy first few times, nice and slow no pressure


I just saw this last post, in isolation, on my Tapatalk feed........!


----------



## james_death

Well had a shave with the 100 year old Ford & Medley straight razor last night, dead tired i was at 11.45pm when i decided to strop it up and whisk the whiskers off.

Managed to not cut myself despite the tiredness i suppose holding a razor to your own throat does tend to wake you up a bit and pay more attention to what your doing...:lol:


----------



## RisingPower

GleemSpray said:


> I just saw this last post, in isolation, on my Tapatalk feed........!


You never made good when I said the same  :lol:


----------



## GNshaving

GleemSpray said:


> I just saw this last post, in isolation, on my Tapatalk feed........!


:lol:


----------



## Tsubodai

Was just out in Southport today and noticed there's a barbers on Lord St that carries a lot of DE/straight razors and olis/creams etc. Must have walked past it a hundred times before without noticing


----------



## james_death

Anyone contemplating a shavette should have a look at the shaving shack they do a free gift with every order over £9.99 but until the 20th of April they are going to be offering a shavette as one of the free gift options.

Worth £13.99

http://www.shaving-shack.com/shaving-shack-raptor-stainless-steel-shavette.html

add any number of items as long as its £9.99 or more then at the bottom of the basket page or even before you get your free gift options and select the Raptor Shavette and it goes into your basket for free...:thumb:

Heck order some DE blades and get the shavette to use them in for free.

Or the dedicated salon blades.


----------



## Tsubodai

I noticed in TK Maxx today that they Bluebeard's Revenge EdT gift set for £9.99 (24.99 on there); might be useful for someone.


----------



## james_death

Yeah i forgot to mention them when i was in last but was not that cheap at the time, i spotted some Miller harris tabac shaving cream so nabbed that for £5.

Found out online that they had them in a couple of months back and why i was very lucky to nab the last one at the reduced to clear price.

Its always worth having a pop in if your passing each week, must confess its about twice a year i do....:wall:

Must get in there more.


----------



## Tsubodai

Yeah, I was looking for birthday presents and was surprised to see it; would have been a good buy but it wasn't what I was after. I had a look but there was nothing else.


----------



## james_death

Well penhaligons have kindly sent me a sample of the Bayolea Shaving Cream and the balm so think ill have to try that out later today...


----------



## GNshaving

We have on sale Simpsons Case brushes was £27.99 Now £16.99 if anyone's intrested http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/simpsons-case-pure-badger-shaving-brush/


----------



## Tsubodai

Well, first shave completed without too many issues
A few observations of my attempts
Firstly lathering; I enjoyed doing this but it will be a bit of a trial and error process to understand what a good lather is. I felt like I did ok and it did seem to work well enough but I'll get better with practice I'm sure. I'm right handed and one thing I did notice was that I found it a little more difficult to build the lather on the left hand side of my face; not sure if that's fairly normal to start out? I found that the lather got cold on the brush when I was shaving so I rinsed it through in warm water and started again. Not sure if that's right or not - it took me much longer than all the videos I've watched so it was something I hadn't considered.
I was concious of applying no pressure at all but I did catch myself lightly pressing down on a few occasions, particularly on the first pass. I noticed a few patches I'd not properly shaved, probably due to the wrong angle and so I've probably exceeded 3 passes in places. As a result I do have a little bit of razor burn in places but nothing too bad. I think the neck is going to be where I need to learn most as I've got a bit of a rash there. The hair seems to grow across my neck and I only went down/up not against but I assume it was the angle and pressure as I found that to be the trickiest.
What's clear is that I have many years of cartridge razor shaving habits to get out of and, despite some initial nerves, I did enjoy the experience; it did take me ages though so until I get the technique down a bit it might be a weekend only activity


----------



## james_death

I have never bothered with the whole warm shaving cream having on heating plates sitting one bowl in another thats filled with hot water to keep it warm, it simply cools fast anyway.

Nothing to stop you using your right hand to lather the left side either, hairs tend to grow in different directions throughout your face and its a case of learning the hair map of your face there are printed sheet on the web that you can fill in to show your hair growth direction in different sections of your face. This in turn with hair growing in different directions can seam as though you missed some sections some folk even have sections that grow in a spiral.

The neck tends to be the main area for irritation.

The danger can be getting so much into shaving its a hobby in its own sense as different blades and even different razors can perform differently and the challenge of what works best for you..... What do you mean don't tell me that now...:lol:


----------



## Tsubodai

Sorry, I was using my right hand to lather whole face; more practice will help I'm sure.
I have a bit of an idea re direction of growh generally but probably could be more exact/

I know what you mean btw - I've already been looking at other soaps, creams etc to "detail" my face with:lol:

Whats good is The Master Barber in Southport is fairly nearby and seems to stock a lot of Trumper, Taylor etc and the prices seem decent too so I've also got a place to go and speak to someone in the flesh if I want.


----------



## james_death

Cool...

If you get a few days growth on your mush and look closely its surprising haw many different directions the hair can go.

Just enjoy.


----------



## bugsbunny

Tsubodai said:


> Bit of a noob question that I'm pretty sure I know the answer to.
> 
> I haven't bought (yet) a dedicated shave bowl/mug;Is this entirely necessary? I've seen videos where people are using any type of bowl that is wide/high enough to hold the soap and build a lather.


I would also advise to try face lathering, its quicker, wastes less lather and the lather stays warmer in the brush for the next pass.

I used to use a metal bowl when I first started traditional wetshaving and then would warm the bowl with a bit of hot water on its side for the next pass to get warmer lather, but I don't bother with it now.


----------



## bugsbunny

I have just discovered this thread on shaving. I converted to traditional wetshaving in 2006 from Mach 3 and green goo - never looked back and have converted quite a few people including my dad.

At the start I got a bit too enthuisiastic and ended up with 37 different creams/soaps, 13 different types of blade, 3 brushes, 3 straight and 3 DE razors.

It used to take me 30 minutes to shave at the beginning and I used to get some irritation and nicks. Now I can do it in about 7 minutes with no irritation and very occasional small nicks.

My current favourite line up is Kent shaving soap, Edwin Jagger Silver tip medium, Long handled slant by Merkur and English Wilkinson Sword blade from multipack.

I also learned that you can get excellent lather with cheap and easy to source creams and soaps by Palmolive or Erasmic (from Wilkinsons/Asda/Savers, etc).


----------



## Estoril-5

james_death said:


> Heck order some DE blades and get the shavette to use them in for free.
> 
> Or the dedicated salon blades.


I have plenty of DE blades but what's a salon blade?


----------



## james_death

Estoril-5 said:


> I have plenty of DE blades but what's a salon blade?


Its just a blade half really, Sorry meant to say saloon blade...:wall:

These... http://connaughtshaving.com/saloon.html


----------



## james_death

bugsbunny said:


> At the start I got a bit too enthuisiastic and ended up with 37 different creams/soaps, 13 different types of blade, 3 brushes, 3 straight and 3 DE razors.


Man tell me about it about 15 safety razors from varied decades must be 40 straight razors from over 100 years old to modern stuff.

Creams and soaps i will never get through....:lol:


----------



## bugsbunny

james_death said:


> Man tell me about it about 15 safety razors from varied decades must be 40 straight razors from over 100 years old to modern stuff.
> 
> Creams and soaps i will never get through....:lol:


Well, I stopped buying stuff in 2008 and now have enough Blades/cream/soap to last me another 10 years probably.

I also got into fragrance and have a whole cupboard stuffed with bottles, probably enough for this life and another!


----------



## james_death

bugsbunny said:


> I also got into fragrance and have a whole cupboard stuffed with bottles, probably enough for this life and another!


Funny thing that could there be a correlation as i have done the same, just thought i had done buying but caved and purchased the Thierry Mugler Ultra Zest.....:wall:


----------



## Estoril-5

Based on that, here's a question:

If you could only have one fragrance/edt/aftershave/cologne etc for the rest of your life, what would you choose?


----------



## bugsbunny

Estoril-5 said:


> Based on that, here's a question:
> 
> If you could only have one fragrance/edt/aftershave/cologne etc for the rest of your life, what would you choose?


I believe fragrance is a very personal thing and your skin chemistry/personality/image will play a big role in what works for you.

In answer to your question I feel that Guerlain Heritage works so well for me and I have had soooo many compliments with it. But I have a large collection and love to rotate. It makes each fragrance more special as if you go for the same everyday you won't notice or enjoy it as much.

I would have chosen Floris Vetiver, but very sadly it was discontinued several years ago. I did manage to stock up on a few bottles which I use sparingly now.


----------



## RisingPower

Estoril-5 said:


> Based on that, here's a question:
> 
> If you could only have one fragrance/edt/aftershave/cologne etc for the rest of your life, what would you choose?


I've changed so much on that.

It's such a personal thing. I can imagine serge lutens - chergui getting a little too cloying eventually, artisan parfumer - tea for two is really only a winter scent.....

I still want to try serge lutens - fumerie turque.

What I really want is a less cloying/artificial a* for men - Pure Havane. Not sure whether tom ford - tobacco vanille fits that, think I tried it, wasn't that impressed.

Maybe you could always wear penhaligons - blenheim bouquet, but would I want to keep it forever? Not sure.


----------



## Estoril-5

I don't even recognise these names you guys are mentioning!


----------



## james_death

As stated its a personal thing as just looking at fragrance reviews some love some hate some not sure.

The spray from the bottle is one thing but needs to be worn for minimum 30 minutes but best a few hours or more. To get an truer idea how it works on you.

I burn everything off it seams love citrus but lasts no more than 30 minutes on me.

I need the deeper stronger earthy ones and even then there light on me and often a skin scent.

I don't need to wear cent i haven't for all my life till the last year.

Its a personal thing and can be season dependent and mood i tend to wear a different one each day or no more than two days on the trot.

You can get bored with a fragrance wearing to often.

If i really had to pic one and would off set getting bored by only wearing now and again i think would be Penhaligons Sartorial, do like that so much i have 4 x 100ml bottles.

I do like the Floris Honey Oud but the Sartorial pips it for me.


----------



## Estoril-5

Never heard of penhaligons


----------



## RisingPower

Estoril-5 said:


> Never heard of penhaligons


Yeah that's not a good start 

I want to go here in paris.


----------



## GNshaving

We have a new safety razor now in stock, just £14.99 http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/matt-black-finish-safety-razor/


----------



## Bustanut

I like penhaligons - Endymion. Bought a sampler set in a presentation box whilst in London last year and will be buying full size when I visit again. That said all five of the bottles I got are nice.


----------



## james_death

In Penhaligons i have Endymion like that have a couple of bottles of that. Doesn't last long on me though.

Opu s 1870 thats one i really like 2 bottles of that also.

Duro as i say i like citrus but even this only lasts about 30 minutes on me.

Blenheim Bouquet have one bottle of that.

Having tried out the Bayolea in the shaving cream and balm i like the fragrance so when i can get that at a price I'm happy to pay ill get that also.


----------



## Estoril-5

Just had a look and they do a scent sample, 10 scents in 1.5ml each for about £16.

I'll pick one of those up when I can or smell some in one of the department stores


----------



## bugsbunny

My favourite Penhaligon's is Castille, very subdued, clean and refined. I also own Endymion which I think is average and Opus1870 which is pretty strong and sometimes can get annoying if applied too liberally. I never use Opus1870 in the hotter weather. Blenheim Bouquet is also a great scent for winter and cold sunny mornings are so much better with the pine scent.

Hammam Bouquet I found to be very unpleasant!


----------



## Estoril-5

Some of them are quite pricey having a look at their website!


----------



## RisingPower

bugsbunny said:


> My favourite Penhaligon's is Castille, very subdued, clean and refined. I also own Endymion which I think is average and Opus1870 which is pretty strong and sometimes can get annoying if applied too liberally. I never use Opus1870 in the hotter weather. Blenheim Bouquet is also a great scent for winter and cold sunny mornings are so much better with the pine scent.
> 
> Hammam Bouquet I found to be very unpleasant!


Pine? Blenheim bouquet? I don't think so?

Wood, sure, orange, sure, but not pine.


----------



## bugsbunny

RisingPower said:


> Pine? Blenheim bouquet? I don't think so?
> 
> Wood, sure, orange, sure, but not pine.


http://www.basenotes.net/ID26120208.html


----------



## RisingPower

bugsbunny said:


> http://www.basenotes.net/ID26120208.html


Yeah, they're wrong.

Blenheim Bouquet is a bracing mix of citrus oils, spices and woods.


----------



## Tsubodai

3rd attempt this morning and the best one so far. Very little irritation or razor burn at all.I'd picked up a Taylor of Bond Street cream so gave that a try and found it earier to lather with, probably aided by the fact the brush is starting to soften up too. Being the 3rd attempt I'd assume the blade is dulling a little but it still shaved well and comfortably.
Probably a combination of all the above but very pleased with how it went today.


----------



## Estoril-5

My shavette should be on its way with tobs jermyn street cream for sensitive skin.

Looking forward to my first go with it.


----------



## bugsbunny

RisingPower said:


> Yeah, they're wrong.
> 
> Blenheim Bouquet is a bracing mix of citrus oils, spices and woods.


Pine is a wood by the way. Its a very refined and elegant woody pine that gives it its characteristic basenote, nothing similar to the artificial pine of disinfectants.

The Blenheim Bouquet shaving soap is a bit more muted in its pine and is more focused on the lemon, I actually prefer the EDT. Shower gel and body moisturiser are much closer to the EDT.


----------



## RisingPower

bugsbunny said:


> Pine is a wood by the way. Its a very refined and elegant woody pine that gives it its characteristic basenote, nothing similar to the artificial pine of disinfectants.
> 
> The Blenheim Bouquet shaving soap is a bit more muted in its pine and is more focused on the lemon, I actually prefer the EDT. Shower gel and body moisturiser are much closer to the EDT.


Pine is a wood, but the oil I thought came from the needles, not the wood.

The note I get is more of sandalwood.

The shaving cream is pretty close to the EDT.


----------



## james_death

Tsubodai said:


> 3rd attempt this morning and the best one so far.


Good to hear...:thumb: The blades and your hair type the number of passes etc all have bearing on blade longevity some can get 1 shave some 3 average seams about 4 or 5 but some get 8 from a blade.



Estoril-5 said:


> Some of them are quite pricey having a look at their website!


I set my limit at £35 for a 100ml bottle of penhaligons have had cheaper if in bulk and an offer on at an outlet.

However i paid £50 for a 100ml bottle of Vaara for my good lady wife that retails @ £120... i can wear Vaara myself and also Artemisia. The sample vial packs will be half mens and half women fragrances but some are interchangeable.

As for fragrance notes again a personal thing as even some of the perfume testers out there get a note thats not even listed and someone else gets nothing like.


----------



## Estoril-5

Who sells penhaligons for £35 a bottle???

I'm really intrigued to try some now!


----------



## bugsbunny

Estoril-5 said:


> Who sells penhaligons for £35 a bottle???
> 
> I'm really intrigued to try some now!


With fragrance, as tastes vary so much, blind buying is a bit risky. Plus, Penhaligon's have so many fragrances that its difficult to decide just based on reviews. Is there not someplace near to you that stock it so that you can try their Tester bottles?

Also, I never buy a fragrance just after trying it in a shop. Always leave an hour or two as otherwise you will just get the topnotes which can be very different to the drydown.

Many years ago, when I lived outside London, I emailed Floris, Trumpers, Comme de Garcons and Acqua di Parma for samples and they all sent me a generous number to try. I don't know if they still do this but it's worth a try.


----------



## james_death

A few do samples to buy or enclose some if you buy a full bottle.


As for cost of Penhaligons, they come up on flea bay often around the £45/£50 mark with buy it now auctions, some times at £35.

The Penhaligons outlet near york will do them at £45 a bottle or two for £70 so you get to the £35 a bottle.

If they do one of there offers of spent £100 get a free bottle i managed to drop on... once you get two bottles and the £35 a bottle kicks in then if you buy another that would be £35 also so a total of £105 then get the free bottle so works out at £26.25 each.


----------



## james_death

Oh there is another Penhaligons outlet at Bicester according to there site.

A few regular stores about and then there are the concessions in some of the big department stores.


----------



## GNshaving

What do you all prefer to use out of shaving soap or shaving cream?And why


----------



## Estoril-5

Never tried soap but I like tobs creams


----------



## GNshaving

I like both, but I think that some soaps can be more slick. But creams are more easy to lather imo.


----------



## RisingPower

Never found a soap that worked for me.


----------



## GNshaving

Proraso is good, it's a Soap/Cream, But then it's like everything some will love it some won't.


----------



## Tsubodai

Having used a cream for the first time yesterday I found that easier, but I'll try my soap again on Saturday & cream Sunday to compare more closely.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Just been to the post office to collect my parcel. Had a go with the free shavette just because it something that needs to be tried! All I can say is that it's bloody difficult! It's something I'll keep trying, mainly in my stand down time as I'm not in any hurry then. I struggled with keeping the blade at the right angle, I always seemed to turn it the opposite way I wanted to go, ie for against the grain I had it angled for with the grain. As a right hander I found it easier to do the left side of my face reaching accross than the right side with my right hand. However, the one area where I seemed to get everything right it's shaved impressively close, probably closer than I get with my DE.


----------



## GNshaving

Jimmy, with the straight razor try just shaving your cheeks with it for the first few times and finish off with your DE razor. This will help you get a good feel for the razor


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

I'll give that a go thanks, I'm back at work tomorrow so won't be trying it again until that shift rotation is finished but will have 5 days off to practice without any time pressure after that.

On another note GNshaving, every time I try and use your website on my iPad no matter what category I try and look at using the "shop by" drop down menu it takes me to the safety razors section. Not sure if the problem is my iPad as it has been misbehaving lately or the site itself.


----------



## bugsbunny

Tsubodai said:


> Having used a cream for the first time yesterday I found that easier, but I'll try my soap again on Saturday & cream Sunday to compare more closely.


Creams are certainly easier to start with and some easier than others. I found the Palmolive cream to be super easy to create a slick, shiny, cushioning lather. Ingram, for example is much more fussy.

The trick with soaps is to load up enough soap onto the brush at the start onto a damp brush. With more practice you will know just how much to load up and again, some soaps are easier than others. I think the easiest soap is the Kent/Mitchell's Woolfat.


----------



## james_death

Shaves can be brutal and find a traditional straight easier on the face but have a couple of high end shaves the Feather artist club dx and the Kai Excelia... different again to regular shaves. The muscle memory will come to the left hand when shaving I'm right handed and just keep practicing and it will come nothing wrong with reaching over still the odd time even for me.

Creams and soaps cream soaps brushless oils etc etc... creams on the whole will be easier faster to plonk on and later up but some of them are even duff.

Soaps can be a bit more work and again results vary but more variables with them on brush how much water etc... soaps will last ages but a cream can have you trying another sooner unless you buy another anyway and end up with shelves full....:wall: i never learn...:lol:


----------



## james_death

Was in Sainsbogs, sorry sainsburys last night and spotted the Truefitt and hill number 10 on offer.

The shave cream is £4 the balm is £5 and the Moisturiser £5. However online they don't have the shaving cream from a brief search but they have the face scrub @ £4.


----------



## Mike_Wizz

Any tips on shaving your neck with a straight? I'm struggling, I keep getting it snagged on my chin hair and then missing parts down my neck.... also keep giving myself irritation on my neck from trying too many times....


----------



## Tsubodai

james_death said:


> Was in Sainsbogs, sorry sainsburys last night and spotted the Truefitt and hill number 10 on offer.
> 
> The shave cream is £4 the balm is £5 and the Moisturiser £5. However online they don't have the shaving cream from a brief search but they have the face scrub @ £4.


Funnily enough I got some of the shave cream and post-shave balm on eBay before I spotted this.


----------



## james_death

When first starting out with the straight just get comfortable with the areas such as cheeks and ache area, i didn't have much trouble getting the neck sorted.

The neck will always be the most likely area of irritation.

Keep practicing but the chin can be a real challenge so perhaps keep a DE razor handy for the chin till you get the hang of other areas.

Once your comfortable with the other areas then start practicing more on the chip.

Look at some of the online guides, with a straight it really is a case of stretching pulling the skin etc to get the flattest areas you can and cleft chin a nightmare getting in there.

Think ill get some more time in with the feather straight this week but do like my Maggared heavy weight DE and the eBay clone is a very cheap handy DE razor also.


----------



## Tsubodai

Thought I'd try shaving at night instead of every morning as it allows me more time to use the DE. Was surprised to find I have virtually no stubble at all this morning apart from a little on my neck.
Speaking of which, I think going ATG on my neck is beyond me atm; tried it properly last night (instead of just a down/up) and it did give me a fair bit of irritation.
Got some sample blades & new cream on the way, already looking at my next DE. Can see where this is heading:lol:


----------



## Guru

Tsubodai said:


> Thought I'd try shaving at night instead of every morning as it allows me more time to use the DE. Was surprised to find I have virtually no stubble at all this morning apart from a little on my neck.
> Speaking of which, I think going ATG on my neck is beyond me atm; tried it properly last night (instead of just a down/up) and it did give me a fair bit of irritation.
> Got some sample blades & new cream on the way, already looking at my next DE. Can see where this is heading:lol:


I have noticed this too. Apparently, the hair growth slows down considerably in the night.

I have tried it many times, but ATG under my chin and jawline is an invitation to severe sting from the alum block afterwards.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Had another go with the shavette as I'm nights tonight and have longer to shave. Took into account the various advice offered here and watched a few videos. Rather than trying to hold the razor how other people do I just went ham fisted and grabbed it my own way. Just did my cheeks with and against the grain and the rest with a DE, loads better than my first attempt. Shaved over the areas I'd done as a confidence check and only a few little bits picked up. Managed to keep the blade pointing the right way this time too! I may get the hang of it after all!


----------



## james_death

Straight shaving will come, shavettes give a taste but just don't have the weight and feel of a true straight.

The highness stuff are closer to a straight.

I shave mostly at night the last couple of morning shaves have been the first for many months.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Not sure in really ready for a straight, it was just because the shavette was free so I thought I'd give it a go.

I've tried shaving at night ready for work in the morning but one side of my chin seems to grow quite quickly. By about midday it looks silly having this one patch far worse than the rest!


----------



## Tsubodai

Guru said:


> I have noticed this too. *Apparently, the hair growth slows down considerably in the night.*
> 
> I have tried it many times, but ATG under my chin and jawline is an invitation to severe sting from the alum block afterwards.


I'd never considered it before, looks like the way forward for weekdays at least
For me it's the lower part of my neck, towards the collar-bone, jawline area is generally fine.


----------



## Tsubodai

Received my T&H No 10 stuff today (from ebay) and was surprised to find this when I opened the cream:



















I understand that the cream will shift in the pot in transit but that doesn't look right to me, surely? It looks like there's been some scooped out. 
Anybody used this before and can confirm what the pot is filled like?


----------



## bradleymarky

Tsubodai said:


> Received my T&H No 10 stuff today (from ebay) and was surprised to find this when I opened the cream:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that the cream will shift in the pot in transit but that doesn't look right to me, surely? It looks like there's been some scooped out.
> Anybody used this before and can confirm what the pot is filled like?


Looks like somebody has had their fingers in the pot


----------



## polac5397

+1 somebodys had some away by the look of it


----------



## Bustanut

I'd say that looks about right. I bought a pot not long ago and it looked similar.


----------



## slimjim

If you got it cheap enough don't worry it's a cracking cream.
If you want to know you've got 100% real and not been tampered with buy from an official supplier.
It's the thing with eBay you take your chances.


----------



## GNshaving

I'd say it's fine, we see some very strange things, the once one pot had the shape of a d1ck in it no joke lol! It's just the way some come out if the factory I guess


----------



## Tsubodai

Thanks chaps; just unsure whether to raise it through ebay. 
I've no doubt it's genuine but it does look exactly like someone's scooped it out & there's 3 finger marks.
The seller has 100% feedback on 2k+ deals & 200+ sales in the last 12 months so it's probably just as Ryan has said.


----------



## james_death

Can be disconcerting but its a common occurrence not just limited to truefitt i have two pots not had it in one but with the other and have had it with trumpers and taylors.


----------



## Tsubodai

Cheers

My Taylors was perfectly uniform when I received it but this does seem a slightly less dense consistency and probably more prone to movement.


----------



## Luke M

My Simpsons caffe latte cream arrived like that. 
I didn't give it a second thought. Always assumed because of its soft consistency that it must just happen in transit.


----------



## Tsubodai

Just had my first go with a 7 O'Clock Yellow blade. Seemed much smoother/cleaner than the Astra Platinums and was able to get a much better result on my neck with very little irritation. A quick rub over with the alum block also produced very little reaction which was pleasing.
Tried the T&H No 10, which lathered up really quickly but I found it also felt dry quite quickly so I probably didn't get that quite right.


----------



## Guru

Tsubodai said:


> Received my T&H No 10 stuff today (from ebay) and was surprised to find this when I opened the cream:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that the cream will shift in the pot in transit but that doesn't look right to me, surely? It looks like there's been some scooped out.
> Anybody used this before and can confirm what the pot is filled like?


There's a weight mentioned on the tin, right? Then it's simple to determine - just weigh the tin.


----------



## stonejedi

Bustanut said:


> I'd say that looks about right. I bought a pot not long ago and it looked similar.


+1,I have had the same look in a pot that i bought.SJ.


----------



## Tsubodai

Guru said:


> There's a weight mentioned on the tin, right? Then it's simple to determine - just weigh the tin.


It would be if my scales weren't broken:thumb:


----------



## stevept

Hi guys
I need new shaving soap or cream, I have been using prorsso soap for last few yrs , but fancy a change any advice on what to try. Don't really want to spend more than £15.


----------



## RisingPower

stevept said:


> Hi guys
> I need new shaving soap or cream, I have been using prorsso soap for last few yrs , but fancy a change any advice on what to try. Don't really want to spend more than £15.


If the tube is anything like the tub

http://www.allbeauty.com/productPag...&country=48&&gclid=COypr833osUCFUITwwod5j4AOw


----------



## Tsubodai

The only creams I've tried so far are Taylor of Old Bond St and Truefitt & Hill No 10; both lather up very easily but if the scent is important the T&H doesn't really have one of any note.


----------



## RisingPower

Tsubodai said:


> The only creams I've tried so far are Taylor of Old Bond St and Truefitt & Hill No 10; both lather up very easily but if the scent is important the T&H doesn't really have one of any note.


TOBS are better than average, T&H about the same imho, but things like penhaligons and acqua di parma are in a different league. Yet to try floris or castle forbes though...


----------



## bugsbunny

stevept said:


> Hi guys
> I need new shaving soap or cream, I have been using prorsso soap for last few yrs , but fancy a change any advice on what to try. Don't really want to spend more than £15.


Have you tried the budget creams like Ingrams, Erasmic or Palmolive that you can buy from the highstreet. Whilst all of those are fantastic and cost less than a couple of quid, I think the Palmolive gives a fantastic lather, up there with the quality of creams from Trumpers, Taylors or Truefitt. The only downside possibly is that it doesn't have a fancy scent and just smells, soapy, but pleasant enough.

The best budget soap in my opinion is the Kent Shaving soap that is in effect the same as Mitchell's woolfat, but cheaper. You can get the refill from John Lewis. 
http://www.johnlewis.com/kent-luxury-shaving-soap-refill-125g/p123816

If you want a more fragrant soap/cream then you first should decide if you want an EDT type scent or a more traditional scent (coconut, rose, lavender, etc). For traditional scents Taylor of Old Bond street make great soaps and creams and generally cost a bit less than Trumpers/Castle Forbes/T&H. I personally love to use rose scented creams/soap.

For EDT type you can try Floris, Penhaligon, Acqua di Parma, as well as GFT by Trumper and Mr Taylor by Taylors, or 1805/Trafalgar by T & H. I made the mistake of buying Czech and Speake no 88 shaving soap as it is very expensive, difficult to lather and hardly any scent.


----------



## RisingPower

bugsbunny said:


> Have you tried the budget creams like Ingrams, Erasmic or Palmolive that you can buy from the highstreet. Whilst all of those are fantastic and cost less than a couple of quid, I think the Palmolive gives a fantastic lather, up there with the quality of creams from Trumpers, Taylors or Truefitt. The only downside possibly is that it doesn't have a fancy scent and just smells, soapy, but pleasant enough.
> 
> The best budget soap in my opinion is the Kent Shaving soap that is in effect the same as Mitchell's woolfat, but cheaper. You can get the refill from John Lewis.
> http://www.johnlewis.com/kent-luxury-shaving-soap-refill-125g/p123816
> 
> If you want a more fragrant soap/cream then you first should decide if you want an EDT type scent or a more traditional scent (coconut, rose, lavender, etc). For traditional scents Taylor of Old Bond street make great soaps and creams and generally cost a bit less than Trumpers/Castle Forbes/T&H. I personally love to use rose scented creams/soap.
> 
> For EDT type you can try Floris, Penhaligon, Acqua di Parma, as well as GFT by Trumper and Mr Taylor by Taylors, or 1805/Trafalgar by T & H. I made the mistake of buying Czech and Speake no 88 shaving soap as it is very expensive, difficult to lather and hardly any scent.


I really, really don't like czech and speake, imho some of their EDT's are borderline awful, the best ones smell cheap. GFT imho only smells ok, the T&H range are mainly a bit old man EDT.

I'm guessing you like T&H rose? It's the only one I like from them and imho is a fantastic rose, much better than the likes of taylors or d&r harris. Shame I find it a bit drying.

Penhaligons blenheim bouquet is a gorgeous fragrance in the cream, just like the EDT.


----------



## bugsbunny

RisingPower said:


> I really, really don't like czech and speake, imho some of their EDT's are borderline awful, the best ones smell cheap. GFT imho only smells ok, the T&H range are mainly a bit old man EDT.
> 
> I'm guessing you like T&H rose? It's the only one I like from them and imho is a fantastic rose, much better than the likes of taylors or d&r harris. Shame I find it a bit drying.
> 
> Penhaligons blenheim bouquet is a gorgeous fragrance in the cream, just like the EDT.


I agree that Czech and Speak mostly produced awful scents but their No. 88 is something else, in my opinion.

My favourite rose is Trumpers, its sickly sweet and reminds me of turkish delight, which I love. T&H is second favourite in the rose department. DR Harris make an amazing almond cream. Unfortunately, my favourite almond has been discontinued and that was Crabtree & Evelyn Sweet Almond Oil. I still have a tub which I use sparingly from time to time but it produces an incredible lather with a great smell and is far more moisturising than any I have tried. Crabtree also produced Sienna if you are looking for an EDT type smell but its not in the same league as the old almond oil.


----------



## RisingPower

bugsbunny said:


> I agree that Czech and Speak mostly produced awful scents but their No. 88 is something else, in my opinion.
> 
> My favourite rose is Trumpers, its sickly sweet and reminds me of turkish delight, which I love. T&H is second favourite in the rose department. DR Harris make an amazing almond cream. Unfortunately, my favourite almond has been discontinued and that was Crabtree & Evelyn Sweet Almond Oil. I still have a tub which I use sparingly from time to time but it produces an incredible lather with a great smell and is far more moisturising than any I have tried. Crabtree also produced Sienna if you are looking for an EDT type smell but its not in the same league as the old almond oil.


Have you tried penhaligons blenheim bouquet? Imho that's what 88 was trying to be and didn't get there for me.

Humm I didn't like trumpers rose as much, their creams also felt a bit thin to me.. I thought t&h was the most realistic rose smell.

I tried their soap which I think changed name to sienna, but I never got on with soaps and imho the smell was only ok...


----------



## james_death

Tsubodai said:


> The only creams I've tried so far are Taylor of Old Bond St and Truefitt & Hill No 10; both lather up very easily but if the scent is important the T&H doesn't really have one of any note.


The Truefitt & Hill number 10 has a deal of fragrance to me, smells like 4711 to me, trumpers cologne as in the one simply called cologne again smells like 4711 i can't stand that fragrance but the T&H creams works well and fragrance does not hang around... in that respect any fragranced shaving creams or soaps the fragrance won't hang around so may not be such a consideration but if you like a fragrance you get more enjoyment in using it for sure.

On the other hand i find Penhaligons Opu-s 1870 balm really hangs around for a post shave... shame they dropped the shaving cream as would have loved to have tried that. The Fragrance from the balm i can smell and others can for a good 1.5 hours after application love it.

Soaps again fragrance even less fragrant than the creams smell great in the wooden pots, sartorial and bayolea my faves but when lathered up its just about gone with the Sartorial which is a favourite scent of mine, tried bayolea in the cream but not tried my soap yet.

Floris soap's again do not give much in the way of fragrance but a bit more there i find over the Penhaligons.

Castle forbes seams to have a bit more fragrance to its shaving cream but again nothing like how good it smells in the jar.

The st james of london new recipe does not seam as good a lathering cream as there original glass jared brown labelled cedar wood & clarysage. This is one product best face lathered rather than bowl but the original recipe is better than the new one still.

The Artisan ones could be the way to try i like the Tiki soap's more a cream than a soap really.

Rose creams and soaps are all supposed to be good for resisting irritation as the properties are supposed to be more soothing.

A fare few creams seam better face lathered than mixed in a shaving bowl.

Miller Harris Feuilles De Tabac Shave Cream i really like only when i can get it cheap as i love the fragrance very earthy and a touch of citrus and only a tiny bit for a great lather.... so not cheap though unless on offer somewhere.

Taylor of old bond street are very good for there price performance and fragrances a well balanced package... these do bowl lather.


----------



## mike41

RisingPower said:


> TOBS are better than average, T&H about the same imho, but things like penhaligons and acqua di parma are in a different league. Yet to try floris or castle forbes though...


When you say in a different league, do you mean just scent wise, or is that performance/lathering as well ? I'm more than happy with the scent/slickness from TOBS,GFT,T&H but have more than a few now and I'm wondering if its really worth the extra £'s for something more, especially as I bought a tube of Supermax from Poundland the other week and it lathers almost as well as any cream I've tried up till now, albeit with little or no scent,and some of the most comfortable,irritation free shaves I've had so far have been using good old Proraso Green


----------



## RisingPower

mike41 said:


> When you say in a different league, do you mean just scent wise, or is that performance/lathering as well ? I'm more than happy with the scent/slickness from TOBS,GFT,T&H but have more than a few now and I'm wondering if its really worth the extra £'s for something more, especially as I bought a tube of Supermax from Poundland the other week and it lathers almost as well as any cream I've tried up till now, albeit with little or no scent,and some of the most comfortable,irritation free shaves I've had so far have been using good old Proraso Green


Performance, smell, comfort not necessarily lathering as tobs lather quite easily.

If you find me a cream that smells and performs like acqua di parma cheaper...

Some like this norwegian one smell great and cost a lot more but perform like ****. Fjellheim or whatever.


----------



## mike41

RisingPower said:


> If you find me a cream that smells and performs like acqua di parma cheaper...QUOTE]
> 
> Have'nt tried it ,that's why I'm asking...........


----------



## bugsbunny

RisingPower said:


> Have you tried penhaligons blenheim bouquet? Imho that's what 88 was trying to be and didn't get there for me.
> 
> Humm I didn't like trumpers rose as much, their creams also felt a bit thin to me.. I thought t&h was the most realistic rose smell.
> 
> I tried their soap which I think changed name to sienna, but I never got on with soaps and imho the smell was only ok...


I like Blenheim Bouquet, but I like no 88 much more. It is supposed to be a Victorian formula and it really does feel Gothic and haunting. Another scent which I find almost as dark and haunting is Ungaro III, which can be bought very cheaply online. Scent is always very subjective and people have different preferences.

If you like Blenheim Bouquet then you should try and find samples of Crown Perfumery's Town & Country. It initially seems a copy of Blenheim (released almost 20 years after) but there is something more to it that I feel gives it a bit more depth. It was discontinued but I bought a pack of 20 2ml samples for something silly like 4-5 pounds a few years ago on ebay. I don't know if it is still available.

http://www.basenotes.net/threads/238580-Comparison-Wellington-Blenheim-Bouquet-Town-amp-Country

http://www.basenotes.net/ID26121601/addinformation.html


----------



## Tsubodai

Like most people I'm always browsing ebay etc for bits & pieces; just spotted a Merkur 43C for £21 delivered. It was listed as new/unwanted gift & the seller has really good feedback so I took a punt. Look forward to trying it out


----------



## Tricky Red

I don't know why, but I can't bring myself to buy a new used razor. I appreciate that you would have new blades, just to me it is a personal item. 

It would be a bit like buying a used toothbrush and swapping over the bristles. Hard to explain but as much as I would like to, I can't do it


----------



## GleemSpray

Appols if this is not relevant, but I spotted yesterday that Asda are doing big discounts on the Gillette Fusion shavers and blades at the moment.

I bought a few packs of 4x Fusion Proglide Power blades @ £7.97 each, which is the cheapest I have ever seen them by a mile.

Also, I recently bought a pack of these GoToob refillable, squeezy travel bottles and they work great for filling with my much loved King of Shaves Alphagel for traveling. Much better than carting a big tube around and I gave up on trying to find the travel sized packs that King of Shaves used to sell.

I can confirm they are burst proof in luggage and also have a rubber sucker so you can attach them to shower walls or mirrors.


----------



## Tsubodai

Tricky Red said:


> I don't know why, but I can't bring myself to buy a new used razor. I appreciate that you would have new blades, just to me it is a personal item.
> 
> It would be a bit like buying a used toothbrush and swapping over the bristles. Hard to explain but as much as I would like to, I can't do it


It's listed as unused; unwanted gift. I'm generally the same & couldn't imagine buying used shoes etc that you see on sale but I'll know when it arrives - can always dispute the seller's listing.


----------



## james_death

Tricky Red said:


> I don't know why, but I can't bring myself to buy a new used razor. I appreciate that you would have new blades, just to me it is a personal item.
> 
> It would be a bit like buying a used toothbrush and swapping over the bristles. Hard to explain but as much as I would like to, I can't do it


So how about a old rather than new used razor.

As you say some will feel the same as your self despite the fact as a DE its only a housing for the blades, i have a darn many razors some modern used razors some 30/ 40 and 50 years old or more in the DE razors.

Some of my straight razors are over 100 Years old one was new but the rest needless to say are used...


----------



## james_death

GleemSpray said:


> Appols if this is not relevant, but I spotted yesterday that Asda are doing big discounts on the Gillette Fusion shavers and blades at the moment.
> 
> I bought a few packs of 4x Fusion Proglide Power blades @ £7.97 each, which is the cheapest I have ever seen them by a mile.


It can be posted as the thread title is consistently getting good shaves, however the majority posting in this thread have embraced the pleasure and addiction of a more traditional shave in the DE razors and Straight Razors and shavettes ... having long turned there back upon the overpriced and for many irritation causing multiplied cartridge razors.


----------



## james_death

Tsubodai said:


> Like most people I'm always browsing ebay etc for bits & pieces; just spotted a Merkur 43C for £21 delivered. It was listed as new/unwanted gift & the seller has really good feedback so I took a punt. Look forward to trying it out


Nice one i really like this razor and must get back into using it again as spent a fair few months using it when i first purchased it, i like its looks but a fair few don't.

It has a nice heft and despite the smoothness of the handle its shape sits in the hand well, easy to grip easy to use a pleasure to have.


----------



## Tsubodai

james_death said:


> Nice one i really like this razor and must get back into using it again as spent a fair few months using it when i first purchased it, i like its looks but a fair few don't.
> 
> It has a nice heft and despite the smoothness of the handle its shape sits in the hand well, easy to grip easy to use a pleasure to have.


I've liked the look of it since I first saw it but it seemed a bit of a jump price-wise whilst still a novice; seemed a good price so thought I'd give it a try.

(Edit - just had a dispatched e-mail, so hopefully have it by the weekend)


----------



## GleemSpray

james_death said:


> It can be posted as the thread title is consistently getting good shaves, however the majority posting in this thread have embraced the pleasure and addiction of a more traditional shave in the DE razors and Straight Razors and shavettes ... having long turned there back upon the overpriced and for many irritation causing multiplied cartridge razors.


 Indeed and I do see the attraction of using a proper blade.

I am often forced to shave twice a day and have long looked for an acceptable compromise of ease of use v performance shave wise; Particularly when still at the office or on the road and needing an early evening shave.

Electric razors don't make much impact on my wiry stubble and cause me a lot of skin burn and discomfort so they are a non starter, but I find the combination of King of Shaves AlphaGel + Gillette Fusion system works very well for me.

I have worked my way through a variety of multi-blade cartridge systems and have been particularly impressed with the recent Gillette Fusion Proglide, with the "Flexball" multi-axis tilt system. It doesn't seem to dig in and cut, however cack-handedly one uses it.

I agree that the multi-blade cartridges are very expensive for what they are and the much vaunted colour-changing lubrication strips appear to add little or nothing to the shaving experience - they appear to be a cynical marketing ploy to convince the customer that a blade needs replacing early .....

Personally I have for many years kept a small flannel as part of my shaving kit and use as-hot-as-I-can-stand water on it held against the face to soften the skin pre-shave and that works as well as anything I find. I have even used a detailing MF cloth before now !!!!


----------



## james_death

Thats it, its whatever works for you and good to hear you have found an acceptable shave set up for your goodself...:thumb:


----------



## Rayaan

Im currently using the twin blade Gillette Sensor Excel. 

Its the only razor which doesnt give me razor burn - its been made for comfort rather than closest shave. 

And yes I know its against the shaving law but I have to go against the grain on my neck, face is ok. Otherwise any razor will leave patches for me if going in the same direction as the grain


----------



## Spinonit

Just thought I'd post a quick review of a shave cream I bought. It's called 



 of it, as although he ues an odd lathering technique, he got the review spot on.

The cream is very slick in the pot and glistens. It has no fragrance as such but it does have a smell that's neither pleasant or unpleasant. I first tried using about the same amount of T&H, but the cream is so soft, you almost cannot take a small amount. that said, I did try. Using roughly the same amount of water in a bowl, I worked the product, trying to lather it. I carried on working it some more & some more etc. I tried different techniques, but all I got was a kind of 'smear' - you can't really describe it any better.

Obviously this was going to need more product or water or both, so I went about trying varying amounts. Nothing seemed to produce any kind of lather, just a kind of wetter cream. In the end, I had to try and shave, but by now it was all cold and I like my shave brush etc to sill have some warmth.

On subsequent days, I again tried different quantities of water and cream, but results just stay dissappointingly poor. No lather, no matter what I try. Now I know I may not be the most accomplished latherer, but T&H is great, Proraso before that was fine, so I'm satisfied that I'm not entirely at fault here.

So the cream does not lather [well?] at all. What you do end up with is some wet cream on your brush which doesn't spread nicely over your face, isn't nice to work into your beard and doesn't really provide any assistance to your razor. Neither does it provide any comfort for your face. I'd pretty much got rid of any razor burn and irritation and I only got rare nicks with T&H. With Kyouku, I look like I've been to the Demon Barber and my face is covered with nicks and feels awful afterwards.

Oddly, when rinsing the sink, the 'gunk' clumps if your water is anything but very hot. Put hot water into the sink and it melts away - it's a rather odd property and not one I've seen before.

After just over one week, I have had to claim defeat and go buy a better shave cream. If you are thinking of trying this - seriously DON'T, as it is a complete waste of time. If I could return the product as not fit for purpose, I would.

Anyway, I hope this helps someone else not make the same mistake.


----------



## Tsubodai

Well the 43C arrived this morning, just as I was putting a new 7 O' Clock Yellow in my Timor, perfect timing

First thing to say, it was definitely as described - brand new & unmarked. 
First impressions on unpacking was the difference in size and weight - there's a real heft to this but it feels really nice in the hand and the balance felt fine to me. Aesthetically I think it's a lovely thing in the flesh and really well made.

As for the shave, easily my best so far, I think the size and weight of the razor made me subconciously more careful with my technique and more precise; the blade seemed to match very well and glided really smoothly over my face. 3 passes gave me a really smooth shave on my face with no tidying up to be done aside from one or two small, awkward spots I'd missed.
I also found that my neck shaved much more smoothly; I've only previously been able to do 2 passes with mixed results and occasional rash/discomfort but 3 passes with none of these symptoms wasn't a problem at all.

Only my first shave with it and I'm sure I'll have ups & downs but very pleased and impressed so far.


----------



## RisingPower

Spinonit said:


> Just thought I'd post a quick review of a shave cream I bought. It's called Kyoku and I tried the sensitive version. I couldn't find much info on it, so I always knew it was a gamble, but if you don't try you never know, eh??
> 
> Anyhow, the purchase came off the back of finishing a tub of Truefitt & Hill No.10, which I really liked & (as per the title of the thread) got consistently good shaves. I very nearly purchased their Ultimate Comfort cream, but saw this Kyoku stuff was supposedly 50% off and took a punt.
> 
> I wish I had never bothered and I wish I had listened to this Youtube reviewer's summary of it, as although he ues an odd lathering technique, he got the review spot on.
> 
> The cream is very slick in the pot and glistens. It has no fragrance as such but it does have a smell that's neither pleasant or unpleasant. I first tried using about the same amount of T&H, but the cream is so soft, you almost cannot take a small amount. that said, I did try. Using roughly the same amount of water in a bowl, I worked the product, trying to lather it. I carried on working it some more & some more etc. I tried different techniques, but all I got was a kind of 'smear' - you can't really describe it any better.
> 
> Obviously this was going to need more product or water or both, so I went about trying varying amounts. Nothing seemed to produce any kind of lather, just a kind of wetter cream. In the end, I had to try and shave, but by now it was all cold and I like my shave brush etc to sill have some warmth.
> 
> On subsequent days, I again tried different quantities of water and cream, but results just stay dissappointingly poor. No lather, no matter what I try. Now I know I may not be the most accomplished latherer, but T&H is great, Proraso before that was fine, so I'm satisfied that I'm not entirely at fault here.
> 
> So the cream does not lather [well?] at all. What you do end up with is some wet cream on your brush which doesn't spread nicely over your face, isn't nice to work into your beard and doesn't really provide any assistance to your razor. Neither does it provide any comfort for your face. I'd pretty much got rid of any razor burn and irritation and I only got rare nicks with T&H. With Kyouku, I look like I've been to the Demon Barber and my face is covered with nicks and feels awful afterwards.
> 
> Oddly, when rinsing the sink, the 'gunk' clumps if your water is anything but very hot. Put hot water into the sink and it melts away - it's a rather odd property and not one I've seen before.
> 
> After just over one week, I have had to claim defeat and go buy a better shave cream. If you are thinking of trying this - seriously DON'T, as it is a complete waste of time. If I could return the product as not fit for purpose, I would.
> 
> Anyway, I hope this helps someone else not make the same mistake.


I thought kyoku was supposed to be used out of the pot without any water?


----------



## Spinonit

RisingPower said:


> I thought kyoku was supposed to be used out of the pot without any water?


Thanks, I'll try that tonight, as my replacement has not yet arrived.


----------



## Spinonit

RisingPower said:


> I thought kyoku was supposed to be used out of the pot without any water?


I tried it this morning straight onto the face. It was possibly better, possibly, but for me it takes so much effort to work that it is a chore - completely not what this type of shaving should be. I still couldn't get a lather as such, just a slightly better cream. I worked it for quite a few minutes and in the end I was late for work because of that.

Anyhow, I've got some Bluebeard's Revenge arriving soon, so I'll give that try. At least that seems to get v.good reviews.


----------



## RisingPower

Spinonit said:


> I tried it this morning straight onto the face. It was possibly better, possibly, but for me it takes so much effort to work that it is a chore - completely not what this type of shaving should be. I still couldn't get a lather as such, just a slightly better cream. I worked it for quite a few minutes and in the end I was late for work because of that.
> 
> Anyhow, I've got some Bluebeard's Revenge arriving soon, so I'll give that try. At least that seems to get v.good reviews.


Uhm, I don't like bluebeards either, I also find that crap  Think without water for kyoku, not intended as a proper cream, more like gel stuff..


----------



## Spinonit

RisingPower said:


> Uhm, I don't like bluebeards either, I also find that crap  Think without water for kyoku, not intended as a proper cream, more like gel stuff..


Happy days! At this rate I'll end up with a can of Gillette lol


----------



## RisingPower

Spinonit said:


> Happy days! At this rate I'll end up with a can of Gillette lol


There are so many good, reasonably priced creams out there, waaay moreso than bluebeards.

Avoid fitjar too imho  Doesn't lather either, like bluebeards.


----------



## Tricky Red

I still like Proraso creams. Lather well on a brush.


----------



## Tsubodai

I'm thinking ahead to my holiday & wondering what's available from a cream/soap perspective? I'm ok with taking a razor/brush but obviously don't want to cart a big tub of cream around.


----------



## RisingPower

Tsubodai said:


> I'm thinking ahead to my holiday & wondering what's available from a cream/soap perspective? I'm ok with taking a razor/brush but obviously don't want to cart a big tub of cream around.


http://www.johnlewis.com/acqua-di-parma-collezione-barbiere-shave-cream-tube-75ml/p667388


----------



## Luke M

Quick one guys.
I'm six months into owning an Edwin Jagger brush and the knots come away from the handle.
I'm sure I can fix very easily but just wanted to ask if this could be caused by user error or is it just an unlucky one?


----------



## james_death

Luke M said:


> Quick one guys.
> I'm six months into owning an Edwin Jagger brush and the knots come away from the handle.
> I'm sure I can fix very easily but just wanted to ask if this could be caused by user error or is it just an unlucky one?


Return i have a few Edwin Jagger and had no issues, thats a defect and needs returning, not your fault as long as you have been hanging up to dry properly.


----------



## james_death

Tsubodai said:


> I'm thinking ahead to my holiday & wondering what's available from a cream/soap perspective? I'm ok with taking a razor/brush but obviously don't want to cart a big tub of cream around.


Any 75gram would serve you well or smaller, i have often taken a somerset shaving shaving oil and a vintage travel razor.


----------



## mike41

Tsubodai said:


> I'm thinking ahead to my holiday & wondering what's available from a cream/soap perspective? I'm ok with taking a razor/brush but obviously don't want to cart a big tub of cream around.


Get a small plastic tub with a tight fitting lid, places like Poundland sell these in various sizes. Decant enough of your chosen cream from the bigger tub to last x amount of shaves when you're away. :thumb:



Mike


----------



## RisingPower

mike41 said:


> Get a small plastic tub with a tight fitting lid, places like Poundland sell these in various sizes. Decant enough of your chosen cream from the bigger tub to last x amount of shaves when you're away. :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


I'm just thinking from a travel perspective i'd want something clearly stamped with volume....


----------



## Estoril-5

Tricky Red said:


> I still like Proraso creams. Lather well on a brush.


Didn't like proraso at all, prefer tobs.


----------



## Estoril-5

Luke M said:


> Quick one guys.
> I'm six months into owning an Edwin Jagger brush and the knots come away from the handle.
> I'm sure I can fix very easily but just wanted to ask if this could be caused by user error or is it just an unlucky one?


Happened to my EJ brush too, I just popped it back in, it came out once again but I shake out my brush and leave bristles up.

Saying that I've had my brush for over 4 years now.


----------



## Luke M

I've always shook it dry and stood it up to dry.
should I invest in something to hang my brushes up?
As for returning it. For the hassle of it I reckon it will be quicker to re seat it with some epoxy.


----------



## james_death

You should always place in a drip stand very cheap seams extra expense but well worth it, my regular brush is 8 years old and never any issues with it. 

Try Gorilla glue since thats water proof, to re seat your knot.


----------



## Luke M

james_death said:


> You should always place in a drip stand very cheap seams extra expense but well worth it, my regular brush is 8 years old and never any issues with it.
> 
> Try Gorilla glue since thats water proof, to re seat your knot.


More reason to spend I reckon :thumb:
I'll get some gorilla glue on order now.


----------



## Spinonit

RisingPower said:


> There are so many good, reasonably priced creams out there, waaay moreso than bluebeards.
> 
> Avoid fitjar too imho  Doesn't lather either, like bluebeards.


I've used Bluebeards now for two shaves and I have to say i really like it. I find it lathers surprisingly well and it is a nice rick lather with a great scent. First shave was nice, especially after the Kyoku, but the second shave - wow, absolutely no razor burn whatsoever! That's almost a first for me, as my skin is quite sensitive and I'm using a L'Oreal mens aftershave gel, which I think might be alcohol based. Usually when I put it on, it stings like anything, but there was no reaction today. Early days, but so far so good.

Just reading earlier posts about hanging up your brush, which reminds me I need to get a brush stand for mine.


----------



## james_death

You should find giving the brush a few swift downward swipes will get most out i just sharply swish into the bath as i get a good long swing for maximum effect then place in the stand.

Never noticed any drips but this way the bristles air dry properly and no chance of any moisture being pulled down into the base of the knot where it can sit fester rot etc and as such no chance dissolving the glue of the knot.


----------



## Ross

I am finding the Molton brown shaving soap to be a very good one. Lathers up really well,smells nice,good lubrication too it aswell.


----------



## Tsubodai

Really struggling to get a good shave on my neck. I currently go wtg, (generally) xtg down & xtg up, which is ok but still leaves me with some patches uf stubble left and some light burn, spots etc. Any attempt to go atg seems to end really badly, with a lot of spots etc; so I either have a 3/4 shaved neck & little irritation or a closer shave and a lot more irritation.
I know it's probably impossible but any suggestions on what I could do. I'm guessing I'll have to live with it but for some reason I never had this problem with cartridges


----------



## bugsbunny

Tsubodai said:


> Really struggling to get a good shave on my neck. I currently go wtg, (generally) xtg down & xtg up, which is ok but still leaves me with some patches uf stubble left and some light burn, spots etc. Any attempt to go atg seems to end really badly, with a lot of spots etc; so I either have a 3/4 shaved neck & little irritation or a closer shave and a lot more irritation.
> I know it's probably impossible but any suggestions on what I could do. I'm guessing I'll have to live with it but for some reason I never had this problem with cartridges


I think the key word that you mention is irritation. Irritation could be a reaction to the shaving cream/soap/pre-shave chemicals but is more likely from poor technique, namely pressure or blade angle. Both these techniques are difficult to adjust to following years of cartridge shaving where they are not so important. 
Pressure is easier, just use the weight of the razor, nothing more. Blade angle is more tricky and you should pass the razor over flattened skin on your neck, either by extending your neck or using GENTLE pulling down of the skin with your opposite hand. Try using shorter strokes to focus on the angle more. I can shave ATG on my neck without any irritation but don't do it as I will be punished later with ingrown hairs. On my cheeks it is fine for me to go ATG, but everyone is different and I even get ingrown hairs in my thighs (which I have never shaved/waxed BTW ).


----------



## Tsubodai

bugsbunny said:


> I think the key word that you mention is irritation. Irritation could be a reaction to the shaving cream/soap/pre-shave chemicals but is more likely from poor technique, namely pressure or blade angle. Both these techniques are difficult to adjust to following years of cartridge shaving where they are not so important.
> Pressure is easier, just use the weight of the razor, nothing more. Blade angle is more tricky and you should pass the razor over flattened skin on your neck, either by extending your neck or using GENTLE pulling down of the skin with your opposite hand. Try using shorter strokes to focus on the angle more. I can shave ATG on my neck without any irritation but don't do it as I will be punished later with ingrown hairs. On my cheeks it is fine for me to go ATG, but everyone is different and I even get ingrown hairs in my thighs (which I have never shaved/waxed BTW ).


Thanks. I've tried 3 different creams/soaps so had discounted that but I accept my technique is likely to be less than perfect although I'm trying to keep it around 30 deg where possible and to apply no/as little pressure as possible (I'm probably adding some I'd guess).
New blade time tonight so I'll try harder


----------



## N16k_W

I've been cutting myself to shreds recently so contacted a local company who suggest I use 2 razors when I shave. They said I should shave twice with my current razor - once with the grain and once across - then use a second razor to do a final pass against the grain. Anyone else heard of this? We use 2 bucket method so 2 razor method could be the future!


----------



## mike41

N16k_W said:


> I've been cutting myself to shreds recently so contacted a local company who suggest I use 2 razors when I shave. They said I should shave twice with my current razor - once with the grain and once across - then use a second razor to do a final pass against the grain. Anyone else heard of this? We use 2 bucket method so 2 razor method could be the future!


I've been doing just that recently,if I'm using a more aggressive razor like the Muhle R41for the first couple of passes WTG/XTG, then change to something a bit milder for a final ATG pass. That's when an adjustable razor comes in handy,you can dial down the setting for the final pass if need be.


----------



## Tsubodai

Interesting.
I have my Merkur 43c (not v aggressive I know) and a Timor razor from my GN starter kit so I could theoretically give this a try.


----------



## N16k_W

I've ordered a Muhle R106 to use for the final pass. Should arrive tomorrow so I'll let you know how I get on


----------



## Arvi

Apologies if its been covered before, but can anyone recommend a good cheapish leather case (£10ish) and a supplier to store a Merker 34c with blade in or offer advice on how to keep it with a blade safely in a toiletry bag. for weekends away/holidays.


----------



## mike41

Arvi said:


> Apologies if its been covered before, but can anyone recommend a good cheapish leather case (£10ish) and a supplier to store a Merker 34c with blade in or offer advice on how to keep it with a blade safely in a toiletry bag. for weekends away/holidays.


Muhle makes a plastic cover that slides over the razor head with blade inside,it fits my Muhle and Merkur razors except the Futur,cost about £3 from Traditional 
Shaving co,but plenty others sell them as well as eBay.
Mike


----------



## Arvi

mike41 said:


> Muhle makes a plastic cover that slides over the razor head with blade inside,it fits my Muhle and Merkur razors except the Futur,cost about £3 from Traditional
> Shaving co,but plenty others sell them as well as eBay.
> Mike


Brill thanks Mike, just what I needed. :thumb:


----------



## james_death

The plastic covers a great idea but if you want a leather case...

eBay item number:171736218438

have one myself not from this seller though as had a few years, there are a few selling on flea bay very good case nice thick leather.


----------



## bradleymarky

I tried a Big Ben the other day and after the first shave i nearly binned it but the second shave was very good.


----------



## N16k_W

I used the 2 razor method tonight! Very pleased with the results. Didn't cut myself as much as normal and there isn't as much redness on my neck afterwards. I used my Merkur 34C with the grain then across the grain then used my new Muhle R106 for a final against the grain pass. I would recommend giving it a try for anyone that's interested.

I'll have a play about and might try using the R106 for two passes to see if that reduces the amount I cut myself.


----------



## Tsubodai

Tried the "2RM" tonight and it didn't work for me at all. A lot more general irritation and less smooth than with the 1 razor.


----------



## james_death

Truefitt & Hill number 10 is on sale again at Half Price @ Beauty @ Creightons.

http://www.beautyatcreightons.co.uk/product-category/brands/truefitt-hill/


----------



## mike41

james_death said:


> Truefitt & Hill number 10 is on sale again at Half Price @ Beauty @ Creightons.
> 
> http://www.beautyatcreightons.co.uk/product-category/brands/truefitt-hill/


Good deal that,I got some of the AS balm last time it was on offer,love the scent and it lasts ages :thumb:


----------



## Tsubodai

Edwin Jagger DE89L £17 delivered on Amazon lightning deal:


----------



## Vossman

Tsubodai said:


> Edwin Jagger DE89L £17 delivered on Amazon lightning deal:


Bargain at £17, I have had this model for a couple of years now and still looks as good as new. Not slippery when wet and the finish is superb.


----------



## mike41

Here's a wee tip I picked up from a youtube video, tried it tonight and it really works. When you're stretching your skin to shave awkward areas it's sometimes hard to do because your skin is slippery from soap or cream. If so, just rub your fingertips on an alum block if you have one. Improves grip massively and helps to get a really close shave. Maybe it's stating the obvious, but someone might find it helps them too.


----------



## Guru

+1 to above. Keep the alum block handy while shaving.

Bullfrogging also helps for difficult areas.


----------



## james_death

mike41 said:


> Here's a wee tip I picked up from a youtube video, tried it tonight and it really works. When you're stretching your skin to shave awkward areas it's sometimes hard to do because your skin is slippery from soap or cream. If so, just rub your fingertips on an alum block if you have one. Improves grip massively and helps to get a really close shave. Maybe it's stating the obvious, but someone might find it helps them too.


Im 95% sure that will have been one of GeoFatboy's...


----------



## mike41

james_death said:


> Im 95% sure that will have been one of GeoFatboy's...


Nope,it was Nick(my skin feels really hydrated)Shaves


----------



## mike41

Guru said:


> +1 to above. Keep the alum block handy while shaving.
> 
> Bullfrogging also helps for difficult areas.


What's bullfrogging?


----------



## Tsubodai

mike41 said:


> What's bullfrogging?


Kind of bloating your chin/neck area like this I'd guess:


----------



## Guru

+1.

I am not able to locate, but one of Mantic's videos shows this. Essentially, you pull your chin back into your chest. This makes the jawline disappear and that area easier to shave.


----------



## james_death

mike41 said:


> Nope,it was Nick(my skin feels really hydrated)Shaves


Ive watched a few of his before but i do know i watched geofatboy doing the alum trick a few years back.


----------



## james_death

The bullfrog is about 2 minute 50 into this vid shows the bullfrog.


----------



## james_death

*Top 10 Shaving Questions with Geofatboy.​*


----------



## james_death

*Some Geofatboy straight razor tips...​*


----------



## mike41




----------



## james_death

mike41 said:


>


*Below is the video from mike41 posting showing the straight razor shave practice.*


----------



## mike41

james_death said:


> *Below is the video from mike41 posting showing the straight razor shave practice.*
> 
> Dovo Straight Razor Shave Practice! - YouTube


Thanks James,tried but couldn't get it to show from my iPhone 
Mike


----------



## GNshaving

Treat yourself to some new shaving swag at a bargain price

Thought we would let you all know we have a mega summer sale going on over on our site at the moment. 
From beard oil to razors all at knock down prices, grab a bargain while you can

http://gingernuts.co/product-category/sale/


----------



## james_death

Morgans Pomade is interesting in that it states its a colourant to hide the grey...


----------



## mike41

Bagged myself a New Forest brush this week after hearing that Peter,who makes them is retiring and selling off all his stock. Ordered late Wednesday night it came first thing yesterday. NF2213 Finest Silvertip Badger hair with Alternative Ivory handle,here it is for size comparison beside my other most used brushes,Semogue 830,Vulfix Progress 404 and Muhle Synthetic.


----------



## james_death

Oh well i was away so missed this checked his site you were darn lucky as all sold out on the 4th....:wall: Enjoy...:thumb:

I will have to console myself with trying out the bayberry & Lime soap i purchased while in whitby.

Had to purchase the penhaligons beard oil the sartorial for on the developing moustache.


----------



## GNshaving

james_death said:


> Oh well i was away so missed this checked his site you were darn lucky as all sold out on the 4th....:wall: Enjoy...:thumb:
> 
> I will have to console myself with trying out the bayberry & Lime soap i purchased while in whitby.
> 
> Had to purchase the penhaligons beard oil the sartorial for on the developing moustache.


Have your tried out the penhaligons beard oil yet? just wondering what you thought of it... always good to hear reviews of products we could consider stocking


----------



## james_death

GNshaving said:


> Have your tried out the penhaligons beard oil yet? just wondering what you thought of it... always good to hear reviews of products we could consider stocking


Well going for a handle bar again so no beard i use the oil on the stache i love the sartorial fragrance i have the edit the shaving soap and the oil, i need to try out the oil as a pre shave.

Fragrance is exactly like sartorial not smelling in the bottle but once you apply to the facial hair its that lovely fragrance does not linger shame for me but can see folk not wanting to smell it all the time right under your nose etc.

Its not strong fragrance but very pleasant and lingers for a good half hour or so.

Its light and absorbs easy no issues on the skin... will have to get into the habit of applying every day I'm not disappointed in it for sure.


----------



## JJ_

Has anyone tried Dr Harriss' Arlington shaving soap ?

I've got some but thought it was a little dry after application, good lather but certainly dried my skin afterwards.

This one by Antica Barbieria has come highly reccommended, but I just wanted to see if anyone has tried it.

I have a little link ; http://www.shavelounge.co.uk/antica-barbieria-colla-almond-oil-hard-shaving-soap

I've not long finished a Penhaligons Blenheim, I found this very good and had a nice lubrication to it.

A name I've not seen and my Dad swears by them is L'occitane, maybe worth a look for those who have sensitive skin.


----------



## james_death

Tried the Harlington shave cream but won't again as I'm afraid for me i cannot stand the fragrance, to much like trumpets cologne which in turn is like 4711, i find anyway.

As for L'occitane i have considered it a few times gets varied reviews not a great fragrance for me but will try at some point, but hey I'm a yorkshireman so cost is a big consideration for me i like a good deal...

There synthetic brush is highly rated and again i want a really good price to try it out.


----------



## JJ_

james_death said:


> Tried the Harlington shave cream but won't again as I'm afraid for me i cannot stand the fragrance, to much like trumpets cologne which in turn is like 4711, i find anyway.
> 
> As for L'occitane i have considered it a few times gets varied reviews not a great fragrance for me but will try at some point, but hey I'm a yorkshireman so cost is a big consideration for me i like a good deal...
> 
> There synthetic brush is highly rated and again i want a really good price to try it out.


Yes Arlington is quite traditional, for an evening shave I do quite like the heavier notes, it pairs well with Penhaligon's Sartorial and Aqua di Parma (noir).

I would like to try some other lighter fragrances such as citrus, so may get another Penhaligons.

Great Thread ! :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower

JJ_ said:


> Yes Arlington is quite traditional, for an evening shave I do quite like the heavier notes, it pairs well with Penhaligon's Sartorial and Aqua di Parma (noir).
> 
> I would like to try some other lighter fragrances such as citrus, so may get another Penhaligons.
> 
> Great Thread ! :thumb:


Serge lutens are worth a try but not cheap.


----------



## JJ_

RisingPower said:


> Serge lutens are worth a try but not cheap.


If you like them take a look at Wall Street, probably the best fragrance I ever owned. http://www.bondno9.com/shop/eau-de-parfum/downtown/view/wall-street


----------



## JJ_

I've just went for some Geo F Trumper post shaving balm. Has anyone used this ? 

I was also looking at Truefit & Hill the ultimate comfort balm - any thoughts ? 

What is working for you guys ?


----------



## james_death

I think a few have the truefitt and hill balm i have a few of there creams soaps and balms trying to get to try them all out really should get them in a rotation but i don't have the ultimate comfort balm should really i know but some members have it.

The trumpers pre and post shave i have, need to try it some more but they are the skin food coral and the lime if i remember correctly, didn't think they were great.

My current faves are Op-us shaving balm by penhaligons as you know, Weleda and the best pre shave for me so far is the edwin jagger one.


----------



## RisingPower

JJ_ said:


> I've just went for some Geo F Trumper post shaving balm. Has anyone used this ?
> 
> I was also looking at Truefit & Hill the ultimate comfort balm - any thoughts ?
> 
> What is working for you guys ?


TBH never liked t&h or gft, much prefer acqua di parma and penhaligons stuff.

Then again I generally don't bother with balm afterwards, don't think a shave should leave you raw enough to need one, if skin is dry I just use a gentle moisturiser.


----------



## JJ_

RisingPower said:


> TBH never liked t&h or gft, much prefer acqua di parma and penhaligons stuff.
> 
> Then again I generally don't bother with balm afterwards, don't think a shave should leave you raw enough to need one, if skin is dry I just use a gentle moisturiser.


I looked at the Penhaligon's because I have a few of their colognes, so I might opt for that.

I've seen Aqua di Parma mentioned a few times so may check this out as we have a few of their fragrances in the house too.

I think I've found another hobby :lol:


----------



## james_death

oh yeah starts with detailing then razors then colognes etc...:lol:

You should always follow a shave with a moisturiser/balm etc.

Got into the traditional witch hazel directly after but top with a balm and or moisturiser.

Love the penhaligons **** as its such a great fragrance to me and the balm really projects well for a good half our.


----------



## RisingPower

Oh gawd, I've just tried some tauer l'air du desert morocain, blows others away.


----------



## james_death

RisingPower said:


> Oh gawd, I've just tried some tauer l'air du desert morocain, blows others away.


Dont mention more....:lol::wall:


----------



## RisingPower

james_death said:


> Dont mention more....:lol::wall:


Thing is I went off it for a while, trying EdTs that is, but I went into penhaligons, sniffed Elixir and that was it, I now want to try lots of others again.

Bit disappointed with mona di orio vanille though, just smells of oranges and rum maybe until it dries down to a faint vanilla.

Montale chocolate greedy is... cocoa pops, wondering what their vanilla is like, hopefully not a horrible artificial cloying crap.


----------



## JJ_

RisingPower said:


> Thing is I went off it for a while, trying EdTs that is, but I went into penhaligons, sniffed Elixir and that was it, I now want to try lots of others again.
> 
> Bit disappointed with mona di orio vanille though, just smells of oranges and rum maybe until it dries down to a faint vanilla.
> 
> Montale chocolate greedy is... cocoa pops, wondering what their vanilla is like, hopefully not a horrible artificial cloying crap.


Here is another company you may like http://www.jackperfume.co.uk/collections/all

I think Penhaligon's is releasing some really nice fragrances just now and the service from the Edinburgh boutique is fantastic.


----------



## RisingPower

Thing is, I'm not mad keen on penhaligons newer scents, find them too light or just a bit...meh. The blasted heath was merely ok.

I like the darker, moodier scents like elixir which is very incensey. I know of bond no 9, haven't tried them yet but I don't think the descriptions appeal and also jack seems a little, light?

Used to be blenheim bouquet I liked and it seems olivia giacobetti has created some pretty damn good scents, like l'artisan tea for two and elixir.


----------



## WHIZZER

Want to try a few new blades best place - ? don't want hundreds just a couple to try


----------



## Mad Ad

WHIZZER said:


> Want to try a few new blades best place - ? don't want hundreds just a couple to try


Hey Bill,

Send me your address and I will forward some blades on to you I have quite a few different ones you can try out and I will put alittle sample pack together. I am pretty much settled on my DE blades so I have quite a few surplus.

Ad


----------



## james_death

Cant get better than that...

Otherwise the usual connaught or eBay for some sample packs.


----------



## WHIZZER

Mad Ad said:


> Hey Bill,
> 
> Send me your address and I will forward some blades on to you I have quite a few different ones you can try out and I will put alittle sample pack together. I am pretty much settled on my DE blades so I have quite a few surplus.
> 
> Ad


Thank You Ad arrived safely great :thumb: - got lots to try :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad

No worries at all Bill - Enjoy:thumb:


----------



## mike41

Has anybody used shavedash for samples? Mine arrived today after ordering Wednesday,8 different soaps, all 10g samples,should be good for 3-4 shaves each,delivered for £8.75 inc postage although prices vary depending what you choose. A good way to try new stuff without committing to a full size tub, they also do blades and creams by the way.
Mike


----------



## Rayaan

Just wondering if you shaving experts could give me a few tips. 

ive been using gilette sensor excel for a while - its a quick, DFS shave with no problems. 

Anyway - I switched to a Edwin Jagger the other week and been using the Feather blades it came with - seems to irritate more than the gilette sensor excel, especially when shaving consecutive days. 

First time I literally cut my neck open in multiple places, second go it was much better with only 2 nicks. 

However, should I be using something a little less aggressive than the feather blades? I was thinking Astra SP might be a better option?


----------



## Juke_Fan

I had the same experience when I got my DE and some quite aggressive blades to go with it. I got some boots/tesco ones which are a lot less aggresive and used those first before going back to the other blades.

Find I can use the more aggressive ones now without much irritation but still get the odd nick every so often.


----------



## Guest

Rayaan said:


> Just wondering if you shaving experts could give me a few tips.
> 
> ive been using gilette sensor excel for a while - its a quick, DFS shave with no problems.
> 
> Anyway - I switched to a Edwin Jagger the other week and been using the Feather blades it came with - seems to irritate more than the gilette sensor excel, especially when shaving consecutive days.
> 
> First time I literally cut my neck open in multiple places, second go it was much better with only 2 nicks.
> 
> However, should I be using something a little less aggressive than the feather blades? I was thinking Astra SP might be a better option?


I have a Edwin Jagger DE89 and also find Feather blades rather coarse in use. I can only put it down to the angle the blade is held in this particular razor. In my Merkur Progress, Feather blades are amazing and very smooth to use.
Obviously, blade choice is very subjective, but I have found Personna Lab Blues to be excellent in my DE89. In fact, this is now the only blade I use in either razor.


----------



## RisingPower

Rayaan said:


> Just wondering if you shaving experts could give me a few tips.
> 
> ive been using gilette sensor excel for a while - its a quick, DFS shave with no problems.
> 
> Anyway - I switched to a Edwin Jagger the other week and been using the Feather blades it came with - seems to irritate more than the gilette sensor excel, especially when shaving consecutive days.
> 
> First time I literally cut my neck open in multiple places, second go it was much better with only 2 nicks.
> 
> However, should I be using something a little less aggressive than the feather blades? I was thinking Astra SP might be a better option?


I would avoid feathers. Personna med prep, lab blue, or polsilver super iridium.

This looks new, anyone heard of this?

http://connaughtshaving.com/mtsp200.html


----------



## james_death

RisingPower said:


> I would avoid feathers. Personna med prep, lab blue, or polsilver super iridium.
> 
> This looks new, anyone heard of this?
> 
> http://connaughtshaving.com/mtsp200.html


Connaught seams to try out a few things, now are the larger tubs out of stock to see how samples sell and if folk request larger sizes or have they been run down?


----------



## james_death

mike41 said:


> Has anybody used shavedash for samples? Mine arrived today after ordering Wednesday,8 different soaps, all 10g samples,should be good for 3-4 shaves each,delivered for £8.75 inc postage although prices vary depending what you choose. A good way to try new stuff without committing to a full size tub, they also do blades and creams by the way.
> Mike


Think i need to check them out...:thumb: You swine...:wall::lol:


----------



## james_death

Rayaan said:


> Just wondering if you shaving experts could give me a few tips.
> 
> ive been using gilette sensor excel for a while - its a quick, DFS shave with no problems.
> 
> Anyway - I switched to a Edwin Jagger the other week and been using the Feather blades it came with - seems to irritate more than the gilette sensor excel, especially when shaving consecutive days.
> 
> First time I literally cut my neck open in multiple places, second go it was much better with only 2 nicks.
> 
> However, should I be using something a little less aggressive than the feather blades? I was thinking Astra SP might be a better option?


Gillette offered me there new roller ball job to try but couldn't bring myself to take them up on it.

Your main adjustment is you need no pressure with a safety razor to shave you do put some pressure on with the cartridge razors.

feather i really like there blades in the safety razor and there expensive shaves but the thing is everyones skin and growth pattern of hair is different.

I really like feathers but it ...as mentioned can alter with the razor used sounds daft but different blades do seam to perform differently in different razors.

I can use an astra blade in some of my razors and find it pants or irritable yet in my Merkur 43c its seams spot on as a daily shaver this is despite having razors de, shave and straight razors that have cost hundreds.

You are best getting a selection pack or two to try and find what works best for you and your razor, then there are all the creams and soaps you can try out... it can build a collection bigger than your detailing stash... you have been warned...:lol:


----------



## Rayaan

james_death said:


> Gillette offered me there new roller ball job to try but couldn't bring myself to take them up on it.
> 
> Your main adjustment is you need no pressure with a safety razor to shave you do put some pressure on with the cartridge razors.
> 
> feather i really like there blades in the safety razor and there expensive shaves but the thing is everyones skin and growth pattern of hair is different.
> 
> I really like feathers but it ...as mentioned can alter with the razor used sounds daft but different blades do seam to perform differently in different razors.
> 
> I can use an astra blade in some of my razors and find it pants or irritable yet in my Merkur 43c its seams spot on as a daily shaver this is despite having razors de, shave and straight razors that have cost hundreds.
> 
> You are best getting a selection pack or two to try and find what works best for you and your razor, then there are all the creams and soaps you can try out... it can build a collection bigger than your detailing stash... you have been warned...:lol:


Cheers bud.

OK so the feather blades just make my face feel raw like stinging even without any cuts. I really like the shaving cream and brush I have at the moment and it works very well (I did get an Edwin Jagger Menthol shaving cream sample and it burned my face off) so Im sticking with the old spice I have now.

My sample of blades include Astra SP, Gilette 7 o'clock (green and yellow), permasharp and Shark so hopefully Ill find something in there which is good for me.


----------



## bradleymarky

Rayaan said:


> Cheers bud.
> 
> OK so the feather blades just make my face feel raw like stinging even without any cuts. I really like the shaving cream and brush I have at the moment and it works very well (I did get an Edwin Jagger Menthol shaving cream sample and it burned my face off) so Im sticking with the old spice I have now.
> 
> My sample of blades include Astra SP, Gilette 7 o'clock (green and yellow), permasharp and Shark so hopefully Ill find something in there which is good for me.


I was the same with the feathers, the astras are my fav.


----------



## Guest

Chaps, I'm interested in trying out a few different soaps. 

So far I have used Colonel Conk Bay Rum, Tabac, Cella, MWF, T&H1805 and GFT Eucris. Personally, I would rate then as follows:

I was not impressed by Eucris at all. Cracking scent but could not get a decent lather out of it.

1805, again a great scent, but so far for me, the lather is not quite up with the best - close but does not quite offer the lubrication the others do.

Tabac, Cella and MWF are awesome soaps imho. Performance wise, top notch and virtually indistinguishable from each other. I only put MWF last due to being essentially scent free. Tabac and Cella are equals imho. 

Colonel Conk Bay Rum. Quite possibly just pips the other three as my favourite soap atm. The lubrication this soap offers is amazing imho. The only downer is that a puck doesn't last very long - about couple of months for a large puck.

Any suggestions are most welcome! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

mike41 said:


> Has anybody used shavedash for samples? Mine arrived today after ordering Wednesday,8 different soaps, all 10g samples,should be good for 3-4 shaves each,delivered for £8.75 inc postage although prices vary depending what you choose. A good way to try new stuff without committing to a full size tub, they also do blades and creams by the way.
> Mike


Should have read this before I posted 

Just took a look at the site. Think I'll be trying a few samples out :thumb:


----------



## james_death

BareFacedGeek said:


> Should have read this before I posted
> 
> Just took a look at the site. Think I'll be trying a few samples out :thumb:


Looks like your sorted on the searching front for now anyway...


----------



## Guest

james_death said:


> Looks like your sorted on the searching front for now anyway...


Indeed! Plenty of choice offered there. Thiers Issard have caught my attention, in particular.


----------



## great gonzo

I'm looking at getting some Proraco products (pre & post balms and shaving creams) anyone use them rate them?

Gonz.


----------



## john90

Hi all, until last week I was using my Mahle DE but the wife dropped it on the hard floor and it broke the screw thread in the head. I went to my local barbers today for a hair cut and saw they are selling razors now including my old one but I decided to have a change despite being happy with it for the last 2 years and bought a slanted Merkur instead. Could anyone with one give me any good tips on using it, feeling intimidated!! 
Cheers 
John


----------



## DavieB

I just got a slant, use it the same as your old DE razor!
I wouldn't say you get a closer shave as some say, but I find it a more comfortable shave!


----------



## john90

DavieB said:


> I just got a slant, use it the same as your old DE razor!
> I wouldn't say you get a closer shave as some say, but I find it a more comfortable shave!


Thank you


----------



## james_death

great gonzo said:


> I'm looking at getting some Proraco products (pre & post balms and shaving creams) anyone use them rate them?
> 
> Gonz.


Prorasso creams work not staggering but reasonable.

The pre post menthol i wouldn't use as a post shave tried and not impressed but used as the pre shave a lot.


----------



## james_death

john90 said:


> Hi all, until last week I was using my Mahle DE but the wife dropped it on the hard floor and it broke the screw thread in the head. I went to my local barbers today for a hair cut and saw they are selling razors now including my old one but I decided to have a change despite being happy with it for the last 2 years and bought a slanted Merkur instead. Could anyone with one give me any good tips on using it, feeling intimidated!!
> Cheers
> John


Nice to try something new, the slant a stated use like you would your old razor the slant giving the hair a multi angle attack, some love some hate and results will vary with blade choice and facial hair characteristics.


----------



## Luke M

Anyone know where you could pick up samples of the Taylor of old bond street aftershaves?


----------



## james_death

Luke M said:


> Anyone know where you could pick up samples of the Taylor of old bond street aftershaves?


Maggard but thats having to order from the states...

http://www.maggardrazors.com/product/taylor-of-old-bond-street-aftershave-and-cologne-samples/


----------



## Rayaan

Just used Shark blades from my sample. They're  lol. Drag like crazy so chucked them after the 2nd stroke. 

Opened up Gilette 7o'clock Green and they're good so far. Sharp enough to get through my stiff stubble but smooth and doesn't make my face feel raw like Feathers. 

Im going to use Gilette 7o'clock Yellows on next shave and see how they compare.


----------



## Luke M

So far Gillette yellows and greens are my go to blade.
I picked up some of the other Gillette blades to try next.


----------



## jonezy

im currently using wilkinson sword blades, got a job lot for a fiver, had a few duds in there but they are pretty good... not a mega close shave but close enough for me think i just need to work the razor differently... need to find a good post shave balm though


----------



## WHIZZER

Mad Ad said:


> Hey Bill,
> 
> Send me your address and I will forward some blades on to you I have quite a few different ones you can try out and I will put alittle sample pack together. I am pretty much settled on my DE blades so I have quite a few surplus.
> 
> Ad


Tried the Gillette 7 O'clock gave a nice shave :thumb:


----------



## Rayaan

Luke M said:


> So far Gillette yellows and greens are my go to blade.
> I picked up some of the other Gillette blades to try next.


Ill try the Yellows on next shave and then its onto Astra SP and Permasharp. Will decide which ones I want to keep after that.


----------



## Guest

mike41 said:


> Has anybody used shavedash for samples? Mine arrived today after ordering Wednesday,8 different soaps, all 10g samples,should be good for 3-4 shaves each,delivered for £8.75 inc postage although prices vary depending what you choose. A good way to try new stuff without committing to a full size tub, they also do blades and creams by the way.
> Mike


If I could thank you twice, I would . I'm in a little bit of shaving heaven atm. Ended up ordering 12 samples, which should keep me happy for a while.

The scent emanating from the box that arrived today is quite something (I'm also a little worried I may have found my inner "other side"  :lol.
Seriously, I'm quite impressed with the French and German soap samples I'd ordered. Definitely quite exotic in their scents and notably different from what I'm normally used to. I'm looking forward to trying them out. If they perform as well as they smell, I'm going to be a poor man .

One nice little touch, was a small sticker with the sample name to place on the container being used.


----------



## john90

james_death said:


> Nice to try something new, the slant a stated use like you would your old razor the slant giving the hair a multi angle attack, some love some hate and results will vary with blade choice and facial hair characteristics.


Thanks, I still have a lot of the Iridium blades I bought off someone on here a while ago, guess they will be ok?


----------



## Rayaan

Meh Ive used the Astra blades, not sure but they seem to drag (although not to the same level as Sharks). Ive used the permasharp, bloody hell that was sharp, on par with feather IMO and 7 o'clock yellows seem somewhat less sharp but still a great shave and much smoother for me.

Ill try Astra SP again on Friday morning to see if I can get along with it. 

So far my favourite is Gillette 7 o'clock green but I need to try Astra SP and Yellows again properly.


----------



## Rayaan

Ive tried all blades from my sample. 

Feather - too sharp for me, makes my skin feel rough and its hard NOT to get nicked
Astra SP - OK but didn't find it very smooth
Sharks - crap, simple as that
Gilette 7 o'clock green - very nice actually and smooooooth
Gilette 7 o'clock yellow - Very nice and smooth but gave me some mild irritation

And my new favourites - Permasharp Super - Very sharp but it was smooooooooth - lovely shave. Not the closest shave like Feather but close enough to make no difference but it makes my face feel so much better than with Feathers (no raw feeling)


----------



## gordonpuk

How they're made:


----------



## Paul04

Got my starter kit for Christmas. Any videos or websites for tips for my first wet shave?


----------



## RisingPower

Paul04 said:


> Got my starter kit for Christmas. Any videos or websites for tips for my first wet shave?


I think badgerandblade had the best tips, youtube after that.


----------



## james_death

Man there are thousands of shaving vids you could spend days on tube you watching them.

Good few forums about badger and blade well known but plenty others abound.


----------



## Paul04

Found a video on executive shaving which was good


----------



## muzzer

Toying with going to a straight razor at some point in the immediate future


----------



## RisingPower

Only tried a sample of the rhassoul but it's pretty damn good, real thick lather.

http://shop.meissner-tremonia.de/en/Shave/Shaving-Pastes/


----------



## john90

john90 said:


> Thanks, I still have a lot of the Iridium blades I bought off someone on here a while ago, guess they will be ok?


Tried the slant for the first time yesterday, as I got it for Christmas in the end. First impressions are very positive, a lovely close shave and no knicks or cuts at all. That was with the free blade and just some cheap L'Oréal shaving gel as I didn't have my wool fat soap with me, so probably even more impressive. Will try tmw with the soap


----------



## james_death

muzzer42 said:


> Toying with going to a straight razor at some point in the immediate future


You will end up building another collection...:lol:

Its addictive....


----------



## Arvi

Rayaan said:


> Ive tried all blades from my sample.
> 
> Feather - too sharp for me, makes my skin feel rough and its hard NOT to get nicked
> Astra SP - OK but didn't find it very smooth
> Sharks - crap, simple as that
> Gilette 7 o'clock green - very nice actually and smooooooth
> Gilette 7 o'clock yellow - Very nice and smooth but gave me some mild irritation
> 
> And my new favourites - Permasharp Super - Very sharp but it was smooooooooth - lovely shave. Not the closest shave like Feather but close enough to make no difference but it makes my face feel so much better than with Feathers (no raw feeling)


I'm glad I popped back into this thread after a while. I thought I had some dodgy blades as I nicked myself quite badly with the Feathers.:devil:

I have quite course hair and guess something too sharp doesn't work in my favour. Shame I have forgotten which ones I did prefer now I am coming to the end of my sample pack ! Finishing off on Gilette's which seem to be giving a nice "finish".


----------



## Ross

I find these blades very good http://connaughtshaving.com/perssu.html


----------



## spursfan

Right guys, been shaving for many, many years now, always a wet shave, cant stand electric, never gets as close as a wet shave.
Been using what most use, a cartridge razor(Wikinson sword triple blade with a gel shaving foam)
been looking at this thread more and more lately and really need your views on whether these safety razors are as good as the type that I am using at the moment.
I get a very close shave with the Wikinson triple blade and over the years have perfected a good close shave, normally always shave in the shower, make the hair softer i guess.
what sort of starter kit would be ideal for a newbie so to speak?.
Ross, don't want you to suggest a shaving foam with born to be midl in it or one of the many Shampoos you have:lol:

Kev


----------



## Ross

Haha are you looking for a shaving soap or cream?


----------



## spursfan

Ross said:


> Haha are you looking for a shaving soap or cream?


Not sure of the difference here Ross,
As I said new to this type of razor shaving, something similar to the effect that the Gillette gel gives would be ideal but really just looking for advice on a starter kit that includes everything.
oh, and something that hides the grey hairs would be ideal!!:thumb:


----------



## james_death

Well cream will lather easier most will anyway, soap will last longer but there are samples about the tinter web.

Everyones hair growth and skin sensitivity will be different and I'm afraid blades do seam to perform differently in different razors.

A blade sampler would be best call.

Mercer are well regarded for performance and value for money.

The handle length is a consideration as a lot of folk with larger hands will go for the barbers pole handles as there longer, but you can still use shorter handles again different folk have a different feeling... i know its as bad as detailing with so many variables.

For total cheapness you could try a supermarket or boots for a simple basic synthetic brush and single blade razor.

However the razors are generally plastic such as the wilkinson sword classic razor.

A cream would be closest to your gel for feel of lather etc but hopefully better.

The independent did a brief best buy safety razor piece just to give you an idea of razors...

http://www.independent.co.uk/extras...y-razors-shaving-merkur-gilette-10111508.html

Timor are a cheap make and butterfly opening...

http://connaughtshaving.com/safetyrazors.html


----------



## james_death

Some kits....

Razor and cream but no razor...

http://www.theenglishshavingcompany...mCollection=&extraSearchTable=&alwaysSearch=1

Brush and cream no razor...

http://www.theenglishshavingcompany...mCollection=&extraSearchTable=&alwaysSearch=1

The whole kit...

http://www.theenglishshavingcompany...mCollection=&extraSearchTable=&alwaysSearch=1


----------



## james_death

Shaving shack kits...

http://www.shaving-shack.com/shaving-starter-kits/

Traditional shaving company... Think it was these i got my first kit from...

http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk/268168-Shaving-Starter-Kits

Shaving I.E kit...

http://www.shaving.ie/products/the-basic-essentials-safety-razor-starter-kit.html


----------



## great gonzo

Really getting into this shaving now!!

I have my......
pre shave cream 
Post shave cream
Shaving cream
Shaving brush
Shaver stand and bowl

But no DE shaver!!!!!!!!!
I'm still using my Gillette but the creams do make it a bit more enjoyable. 

I'm going to look for a second hand Merkur 34c so if anybody knows of one let me know. 

Cheers Gonz.


----------



## Ross

Ebay Gonzo lots of good vintage DE razors on there.


----------



## great gonzo

Ross said:


> Ebay Gonzo lots of good vintage DE razors on there.


Watching a couple Ross, placed a bid or two but keep getting out bid!!
Might just go for a new one TBH.

Gonz.


----------



## Ross

Gillette superspeed razors are a good starting vintage razor.


----------



## great gonzo

Ross said:


> Gillette superspeed razors are a good starting vintage razor.


Ross don't give me anymore suggestions!!! Do you how long it's taken me to decide on the Merkur?????
It's a mind field this shaving malarkey lol.

Gonz.


----------



## Ross

Haha not used a 34c but have the 39c which is a brute of a razor but if you have heavy stubble like mine it goes straight through it.


----------



## great gonzo

I take it the numbers are to do with the weight of the razor?
Sorry if that sounds daft but it's all new to me. 

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

Or angle possibly?

Gonz.


----------



## Ross

No I think its to do with the lenghts of them,34c is fairly short the 39c is longer. Its really down to personal preference really.


----------



## Ross

Good list here with all the stats
http://sharpologist.com/2014/12/merkur-de-razors-2.html


----------



## james_death

I have the 34c decent razor but i tend to stick with the barbers pole handles namely longer thats my 38c and i also have the 39c and the 43c which does not have a knurled handle its smooth stainless but thicker in the middle and is easy to hold never slipped in the hand and tends to be my daily razor.


----------



## Demetrios72

Ross said:


> Gillette superspeed razors are a good starting vintage razor.


I got a Gillette Superspeed Red Tip and had it refurbished, it's an awesome razor :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Red tip is one of me favs.


----------



## james_death

Must admit non of the vintage gillette have done it for me, these include... Red Tip / Fatboy / Few Aristocrats as well as slim and a few HD's i should really get my act together and shift some... then again the hoarder in me won't let me i guess.


----------



## Demetrios72

james_death said:


> Must admit non of the vintage gillette have done it for me, these include... Red Tip / Fatboy / Few Aristocrats as well as slim and a few HD's i should really get my act together and shift some... then again the border in me won't let me i guess.


Nice razors :thumb:


----------



## james_death

The vintage straights i darn list in case someone else sees how many i have...:lol:


----------



## Demetrios72

I've got a lot too, they are all hidden away


----------



## great gonzo

james_death said:


> Must admit non of the vintage gillette have done it for me, these include... Red Tip / Fatboy / Few Aristocrats as well as slim and a few HD's i should really get my act together and shift some... then again the hoarder in me won't let me i guess.





Demetri said:


> I've got a lot too, they are all hidden away


Well Demetri you must have some nice nearly new beginners DE razors that you wish a donation for???

Gonz.


----------



## Guru

james_death said:


> Must admit non of the vintage gillette have done it for me, these include... Red Tip / Fatboy / Few Aristocrats as well as slim and a few HD's i should really get my act together and shift some... then again the hoarder in me won't let me i guess.


James, have you tried any of the NEWs?


----------



## james_death

Not clear on the question is it new as in more modern razors or is the a N.E.W. abbreviation of something?

Sorry for dumb question....:wall:

I Do have edwin jagger head somewhere i have the maggard the fat heavy one i have an ikon and a feather.

I also have the doveo shavette still not tried that out, as well as the parker clone shavette i have the feather dx shavette and the kai captain excelia shavette.


----------



## James_R

I've not really shaved on a regular basis for years.

I like having a short/medium/long beard all the time really

But since new year and starting a new job I've struggled to get used to shaving everyday 
(clean shaven policy at work)

I had a Philishave Williams F1 shaver, which is ok for the odd clean shave every now and again but played havoc with my skin on a daily basis.
Very sore, shaving rash, making me feel very self conscious about my appearance, especially when I usually have a very good complexion (and covered in beard)

So, binned the philishave and gone back to a 10 year old Remington triple foil rechargeable shaver.
Instant great shave, zero discomfort, skin is back to great condition and I can shave everyday.

Just got to figure out how to grow a short beard again mega fast without being sent home to shave for looking scruffy lol


----------



## Guru

james_death said:


> Not clear on the question is it new as in more modern razors or is the a N.E.W. abbreviation of something?


I was talking about the various types of Gillette NEW razors manufactured mainly in the 30's -

https://www.facebook.com/Gillette-NEW-Double-Edge-Razor-228060233932344/

http://badgerandblade.com/vb/showthread.php/359924-What-is-your-favorite-Gillette-NEW


----------



## james_death

James_R said:


> Just got to figure out how to grow a short beard again mega fast without being sent home to shave for looking scruffy lol


Testosterone for faster hair growth....:wall: Injections possibly?

Looks like it would have to be over a 2 week holiday and trying everything you can to support its fast growth.


----------



## james_death

Guru said:


> I was talking about the various types of Gillette NEW razors manufactured mainly in the 30's -
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Gillette-NEW-Double-Edge-Razor-228060233932344/
> 
> http://badgerandblade.com/vb/showthread.php/359924-What-is-your-favorite-Gillette-NEW


Now you mention it i should have realised DOH...:wall: I have a few Gillette news in the collection.. Nice razor nothing outstanding but would be a cheap way into vintage razors and can be a decent every day the open combs do look cool and look hard core but mild in use.

I would say may have to dig a couple out to use again but just started to have another beard i think for a while.

People keep telling me to grow a handle bar moustache again also...:lol:


----------



## James_R

james_death said:


> Testosterone for faster hair growth....:wall: Injections possibly?
> 
> Looks like it would have to be over a 2 week holiday and trying everything you can to support its fast growth.


One week off in April should do the trick :thumb:
Booked the hol today, says on calendar " B E A R D G R O W I N G "
:lol:

I'm wrong side of 40, and after shaving almost every day recently, beard commencement should be rapid 

Figured out I have had more shaves since the New Year than I had in the previous 3.5 years of employment lol


----------



## Guru

james_death said:


> People keep telling me to grow a handle bar moustache again also...:lol:


Let me join the club James....

Grow that ******* handlebar.


----------



## james_death

The thing with growing a beard is to keep it neat especially in the early stages despite being short as long as its neat it shows your on a mission and its not just being scruffy looking.

I take off my high cheek so it has some definition and shave the neck, added benefit giving a more angled jaw especially with a rounded face.


----------



## great gonzo

Here goes for the fist time then !!



Gonz.


----------



## Luke M

Enjoy gonzo and stick with it:thumb:


----------



## Ross

Thats a pretty good shaving cream there Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

Wow really enjoyed that. 
It's like a challenge which makes it more fun. 
No nicks at all and no razor rash. 
Did two passes probably needed three but didn't want to push my luck but with practice I reckon I can see myself doing two passes and being ultra close. 

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

Ross said:


> Thats a pretty good shaving cream there Gonz.


Do you mean the Proraso Ross?
Or my small test pot?

Gonz.


----------



## Ross

The tube I was meaning.


----------



## great gonzo

Ross said:


> The tube I was meaning.


Yeah cool I really like it, you need so little of it too probably going to last me years!! 
I haven't used a proper foam before other than the crap from a aerosol can so can't really compare it to much. I have been using an oil but it clogs the blades so the cream is winning hands down.

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

More supplies



Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

Loads of more different blades on the way too. 
This is as bad as detailing. 

Gonz.


----------



## polac5397

its addictive gonz i have about 9 diffrent creams etc ( i need more room or a detailing trolley in the bathroom) . Check out http://www.maguiresbarbershop.co.uk/


----------



## great gonzo

polac5397 said:


> its addictive gonz i have about 9 diffrent creams etc ( i need more room or a detailing trolley in the bathroom) . Check out http://www.maguiresbarbershop.co.uk/


Haha, I'm not going to check it out coz I will probably buy something I don't need!!
Christ I have already bought a blade bank!!!!! What else am I going to waste my money on.

Gonz.


----------



## Paul K

I signed up to "Cornerstone" a while back as I was fed up paying silly money for Gillette blades.

So far I've been really impressed

Take a look here

http://cornerstone.co.uk/7PAU0094


----------



## james_death

great gonzo said:


> Loads of more different blades on the way too.
> This is as bad as detailing.
> 
> Gonz.


*You were warned...:lol:*


----------



## james_death

Paul K said:


> I signed up to "Cornerstone" a while back as I was fed up paying silly money for Gillette blades.
> 
> So far I've been really impressed
> 
> Take a look here
> 
> http://cornerstone.co.uk/7PAU0094


Think i can remember when these were being developed... was looking briefly the other day but still don't think for me but good post to get it out there for anyone looking.


----------



## Paul K

I only pay £10 for 6 blades as you can deselect all of the other stuff and it turns up through the post

Nice 5 bladed heads made in Germany


----------



## great gonzo

It just keeps coming through the post I can't stop it!!



Gonz.


----------



## Ross

Careful with the Feather blades very sharp but I never found them smooth at all.


----------



## great gonzo

I have read through this thread Ross and I can see you have tried and tried but just couldn't get on with them. 
TBH I have now tried 3 different blades and I can't feel any difference between them. Although I'm new to this and I'm only using them once (two passes tho). 

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

I really want to like the Shark blades as I love the look of the packaging. Lol. 

Gonz.


----------



## RisingPower

great gonzo said:


> I have read through this thread Ross and I can see you have tried and tried but just couldn't get on with them.
> TBH I have now tried 3 different blades and I can't feel any difference between them. Although I'm new to this and I'm only using them once (two passes tho).
> 
> Gonz.


Curious. If you don't notice any difference with the shark blades, I'd be... confused


----------



## great gonzo

RisingPower said:


> Curious. If you don't notice any difference with the shark blades, I'd be... confused


In a good way ?

I have used Gillette green, Astra's and a Merkur and couldn't notice any difference. ??


----------



## RisingPower

great gonzo said:


> In a good way ?
> 
> I have used Gillette green, Astra's and a Merkur and couldn't notice any difference. ??


No 

You'd notice a difference between the feathers and the personnas compared to the others I'd hope.

I still prefer the polsilver super iridiums though, but med prep are good too.


----------



## great gonzo

Lol, what was the issue with the Sharks ?
I think they are cheap ones ?

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

Using a Personnas tonight, building technique and courage before I use the feathers. 
Gonz.


----------



## Ross

Yeah Gonz I never got on with the Feather ones but the thing with blades is some get on with a certian type of blade while others don't. I rarely got a good shave with the Feather blades,always got tiny blood spots and a rash.
If I had to choose one blade it would be these http://connaughtshaving.com/perslb.html
As sharp as a Feather but much smoother,gives superb shaves for me anyway.


----------



## GleemSpray

Am considering giving a DE a go and Edwin Jagger are offering a DE89 + pack of feathers, would that be ok for first attempts ?


----------



## great gonzo

Ross said:


> Yeah Gonz I never got on with the Feather ones but the thing with blades is some get on with a certian type of blade while others don't. I rarely got a good shave with the Feather blades,always got tiny blood spots and a rash.
> If I had to choose one blade it would be these http://connaughtshaving.com/perslb.html
> As sharp as a Feather but much smoother,gives superb shaves for me anyway.


Ross I have the platinum Perrsona are the same as the super?

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

GleemSpray said:


> Am considering giving a DE a go and Edwin Jagger are offering a DE89 + pack of feathers, would that be ok for first attempts ?


Great value looking razor don't think you will go far wrong with that. Although you might want to consider a different blade as I'm lead to believe that feathers are very sharp and might not be the ideal starting point if you haven't used a DE before.

Gonz.


----------



## Demetrios72

Voskhod are great blades as are Sputniks :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower

great gonzo said:


> Lol, what was the issue with the Sharks ?
> I think they are cheap ones ?
> 
> Gonz.


They're quite rough and blunt.


----------



## Ross

great gonzo said:


> Ross I have the platinum Perrsona are the same as the super?
> 
> Gonz.


They are good blades but not the same.


----------



## Guest

GleemSpray said:


> Am considering giving a DE a go and Edwin Jagger are offering a DE89 + pack of feathers, would that be ok for first attempts ?


The Edwin Jagger razor is fantastic IMHO. However, Feather blades are not great with it. They feel quite rough in use.
It's very subjective, but I would go with the Persona Lab Blues Ross linked to a few posts above. IMHO, they are superb and suit the EJ DE89 very well.

Edit to add that the EJ DE89 is exactly the same as the Muhle R89 razor. The handles are styled differently but the head was a joint development effort between the two companies, apparently. I think there is also a Parker razor that uses the same head, but I'm not sure which one.


----------



## Guest

Ross said:


> Yeah Gonz I never got on with the Feather ones but the thing with blades is some get on with a certian type of blade while others don't. I rarely got a good shave with the Feather blades,always got tiny blood spots and a rash.
> If I had to choose one blade it would be these http://connaughtshaving.com/perslb.html
> As sharp as a Feather but much smoother,gives superb shaves for me anyway.


I quite agree. Personna Lab Blues are superb. Sharp, smooth and last for several shaves.

Feathers actually worked really well for me in my Merkur Progress, but in both my Merkur 34C and EJ DE89 they are as rough as notably rougher.


----------



## great gonzo

RisingPower said:


> They're quite rough and blunt.


Doh, that's not a good start.

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

Demetri said:


> Voskhod are great blades as are Sputniks :thumb:


Cheers Demetri 
I will put these on my list on the next batch of samples.

Gonz.


----------



## GleemSpray

great gonzo said:


> Great value looking razor don't think you will go far wrong with that. Although you might want to consider a different blade as I'm lead to believe that feathers are very sharp and might not be the ideal starting point if you haven't used a DE before.
> 
> Gonz.


Done !

I ordered " _Edwin Jagger Chrome Lined (Long) DE Razor DEL89LI14bl_ " direct from Edwin Jagger and will have a cautious try of the Feather blades that come bundled with it.

It must be 30 odd years since i used a DE razor - think it was a Gillette with the butterfly opening screw top for the blade ? Used foam too back then out of a can LOL.


----------



## great gonzo

I'm 5/6 shaves in now and just started to get really close (two passes) and a bit of spotting. So glad I'm not shelling out for Gillette cartridges any more, and I find it fun now to shave. 

Gonz.


----------



## james_death

*As Gonz showed a feather blade bank, i though i would post the old super cheap blade banks i use at home for razor blades and work for stanley knife blades....
*

*Latest Purchase Shave related.....*










*Yes that's right Evaporated Milk....*

Well specifically the Lidl stores one.... if you look at the ring pull there is just a slim slot.

Now when the milk is used up the tin will be rinsed out and it will be used for a blade bank....:thumb:

This way the blades are simply put out of harms way, and as the years pass and the tin fills up.

Once its full its then a nice compact container that is 100% recyclable.

You save the environment and anyones fingers etc from the sharps.

Simple cheap and effective, and theres a drink in it for you....:lol:


----------



## great gonzo

RisingPower said:


> They're quite rough and blunt.


I know exactly what you mean now!!!

Gonz


----------



## GleemSpray

Well the DE89 arrived, specifically an _Edwin Jagger Chrome Lined (Long) DE Razor DEL89LI14bl _ with the compo pack of feather blades. Very nicely made bit of kit.

I used my usual procedure which has served me well for some years now - hold a hot hand towel onto the face for a minute or so then a blob of King of Shaves sensitive skin AlphaGel onto my shaving brush and then foam it up on the face.

Pass down the face, then re-soap and a pass up the face. Re-soap again and a very carefull pass sideways across the middle of the throat to get the stuff which grows the wrong way !!.

First two shaves have gone well, nice close shave with just a few tiny spots on the lower neck, which is where i tend to get them with any new blade, even the Gillette fusion cartridge ones. Felt a bit weird at first, but I soon got into it.

So it is looking good.

Have heard you guys say that Feather blades can be unforgiving. The problem i have is soft skin and wiry facial hair which grows quickly, so i tend to blunt blades quickly and can suffer razor burn if not very careful.

Any suggestions for alternatives to Feathers ? I am happy so far with them but am open to suggestions.


----------



## RisingPower

great gonzo said:


> I know exactly what you mean now!!!
> 
> Gonz


Mmm it's fun.

Incidentally I didn't get on with vokshod or sputniks, they're imho cheap blades closer to gilette yellows maybe...

Maybe I'll give the polsilver originals or super iridiums another go, hmm...


----------



## RisingPower

BareFacedGeek said:


> I quite agree. Personna Lab Blues are superb. Sharp, smooth and last for several shaves.
> 
> Feathers actually worked really well for me in my Merkur Progress, but in both my Merkur 34C and EJ DE89 they are as rough as.


Thing I recall is, med prep and lab blues were very similar right.

I do like the smoothness of the med preps.


----------



## Guest

RisingPower said:


> Thing I recall is, med prep and lab blues were very similar right.
> 
> I do like the smoothness of the med preps.


I'll admit that I've not tried the med prep blades. I bought some lab blues and was impressed with them enough to stick with them. I'll give them a go as it will be interesting to compare.


----------



## Guest

GleemSpray said:


> Any suggestions for alternatives to Feathers ? I am happy so far with them but am open to suggestions.


Seriously, try some of the Personna blades. I don't think you'll be disappointed.

As well as Feather, I've also tried Astra SP and Gillette Yellows in my EJ DE89. Good, but still not as smooth as Personna Lab Blues (and going by RisingPower's post above Med Preps too).

Having said that, my skin (or perhaps my shaving technique) can't cope with daily against the grain shaving, even with Personna blades. With and across the grain, I'm fine. But, I have to leave it a day or two between against the grain shaves.


----------



## Guest

BareFacedGeek said:


> Feathers actually worked really well for me in my Merkur Progress, but in both my Merkur 34C and EJ DE89 they are *as rough as*


On reflection, that is an unfair comment. "Notably rougher" would be a better statement. All imho, of course .

Having since bought a Merkur Progress and now Edwin Jagger DE89, I now find my Merkur 34C does not suit me at all. Every blade I use just feels far smoother in the other two razors. I'll have to take a closer look to see what differences there are in blade exposure and angle.


----------



## RisingPower

BareFacedGeek said:


> Seriously, try some of the Personna blades. I don't think you'll be disappointed.
> 
> As well as Feather, I've also tried Astra SP and Gillette Yellows in my EJ DE89. Good, but still not as smooth as Personna Lab Blues (and going by RisingPower's post above Med Preps too).
> 
> Having said that, my skin (or perhaps my shaving technique) can't cope with daily against the grain shaving, even with Personna blades. With and across the grain, I'm fine. But, I have to leave it a day or two between against the grain shaves.


Also polsilver super iridiums, I'd say as sharp as feathers, nearly as smooth as personna med prep. Med prep I'd say are smoother, but nearly as sharp as polsilver super iridiums.


----------



## GleemSpray

I am 4 shaves in now and the EJ89 + feather combo works well in the upper face, but constantly nicks any area below the chin and leaves razor burn, however lightly and slowly I go. The feather blade now feels like it has lost it's edge and is ready for changing.



Might try a cheapo Wilkinson sword blade from the local shop just to see what difference it makes, then see about ordering a sample pack of blades from the net.


----------



## james_death

Make sure you have mapped your hair growth pattern so you are always shaving in direction of hair growth.

Perhaps when you have a few days off just let it grow to see better the growth pattern could help sorting out the irritation.


----------



## GleemSpray

Today i went into the local chemist and they had Wilkinson Sword DE blades, so i got a pack of five ..... for 79p !! ( am sure they have got that wrong, but hey )

Anyhow tonight i had my first shave of today with a Wilkinson Sword blade in my EJ89 and got a very, very, nice even shave with no razor burn and just a couple of tiny nicks ( and its my own fault, i keep touching my face with the corner of the blade when positioning for a pass ). Need to remember to position the blade away from the face, then bring it in

Its actually finished up a much smoother shave than i got from the feathers, although you could tell that the blade isn't as sharp from the noise and feel of it on my skin.

Skin still a little tender in places from where the feathers tore it up, but i feel much more confident about the whole DE razor thing.


----------



## Ross

Wilkinson sword blades are quite decent.


----------



## james_death

Certainly cheap enough for everyone to try i think another supermarket and chemist one is badges as a persona.

Got the wilkinson myself but not that great for me and here lies the fact folk need to try different blades as what works for one may not for another.


----------



## GleemSpray

Does cream / soap / gel type actually have much influence on things like rash and burn ?


----------



## Luke M

Just ordered some more sample blades.
Got some feathers, polsilvers, sputniks, voskhods and perssona on the way.


----------



## great gonzo

GleemSpray said:


> Does cream / soap / gel type actually have much influence on things like rash and burn ?


I think it can do, good prep is he key, I always use a pre & post shave cream along with a good foam. It's been done that way for years. 
Although a sharp blade is the most important with hot water and good technique.

Gonz


----------



## great gonzo

Luke M said:


> Just ordered some more sample blades.
> Got some feathers, polsilvers, sputniks, voskhods and perssona on the way.


Some on your list I want to try too!!
I was a little disappointed yesterday after using a feather blade for the first time. Maybe because I had a very thick stubble. Will try again tomorrow.

Gonz.


----------



## Paul04

Anyone used Lush products? They do shaving creams


----------



## Ross

Yeah I got a Lish shaving cream when I was in Glasgow a few months ago,not used it much but it is pretty good.


----------



## RisingPower

GleemSpray said:


> Does cream / soap / gel type actually have much influence on things like rash and burn ?


Of course. Gilette canned crap is awful, as was this natural shaving product I got ages back which no matter what I did, would not lather.

Current favourite is meissner shaving paste, connaught shaving do samples. Moroccan one is really nice.

I don't bother with pre/post shave, if it's a good cream you shouldn't need it, maybe just a very gentle moisturiser after.


----------



## GleemSpray

Was out shopping today and bought some Real Shaving co "Sensitive shave Cream" which says it is "free from parabens, SLS and SLES " ( whatever that all means  )

Also picked up from Asda some Personna blades, which are "made in Israel" - are they any good ? - only £1.89, so wont shed any tears if they go straight in the bin.

Also a bowl of Wilkinson Sword shaving soap which was only £2.

So plenty to play with !!


----------



## Juke_Fan

GleemSpray said:


> Was out shopping today and bought some Real Shaving co "Sensitive shave Cream" which says it is "free from parabens, SLS and SLES " ( whatever that all means  )
> 
> Also picked up from Asda some Personna blades, which are "made in Israel" - are they any good ? - only £1.89, so wont shed any tears if they go straight in the bin.
> 
> Also a bowl of Wilkinson Sword shaving soap which was only £2.
> 
> So plenty to play with !!


Personna are decent blades. Also used the Wilkinson Sword shaving soap and found it fine.

Currently trying the Boot 125ml shave cream - only £1.05 a tube. Must admit I like it but haven't tried the really expensive creams yet.

Trying to do shaving on a budget


----------



## ncd

Juke_Fan said:


> Personna are decent blades. Also used the Wilkinson Sword shaving soap and found it fine.
> 
> Currently trying the Boot 125ml shave cream - only £1.05 a tube. Must admit I like it but haven't tried the really expensive creams yet.
> 
> Trying to do shaving on a budget


If you want to shave on a budget, use coconut oil instead of all of these expensive fancy creams. You can get a big jar in Asda for about £2.50. I've been using it about a year and not looked back.


----------



## Rainbow

Wilkinson blades are great. Sharp, forgiving and cheap enough.


----------



## RisingPower

ncd said:


> If you want to shave on a budget, use coconut oil instead of all of these expensive fancy creams. You can get a big jar in Asda for about £2.50. I've been using it about a year and not looked back.


These "expensive fancy creams" work out cheaper than the cheap crap.

One tiny fingertip bit is enough for a shave, easily get enough to last a very, very long time.

Taylor of bond street, is what, £9.00 a tub, they last me god knows how many months, probably near a year.

Yeah, I get about 3 shaves easy out of one of these 10ml samples, so, that's what, 45 out of a pot or more?


----------



## ncd

RisingPower said:


> These "expensive fancy creams" work out cheaper than the cheap crap.
> 
> One tiny fingertip bit is enough for a shave, easily get enough to last a very, very long time.
> 
> Taylor of bond street, is what, £9.00 a tub, they last me god knows how many months, probably near a year.
> 
> Yeah, I get about 3 shaves easy out of one of these 10ml samples, so, that's what, 45 out of a pot or more?


True, but I think you may of missed the point I was trying to make. Juke_fan mentioned he was on a budget, so I suggested a cheap but brilliant alternative (and you don't need to moisturise or anything after to). Yes the £9 cream may be cheaper in the long run, but if you are on a budget and don't have the £9 to spend in the first place a cheap but effective alternative at a quarter of the price, was my recommendation.


----------



## GleemSpray

Anything i buy from now on can be classified as shaving on a budget, as i have swapped my Gillette Fusion Pro Glide Power for a DE.

The Fusion is an excellent razor for a safe and reliable 5 minute shave in the morning before work, but *Dear God !!* the cartridges are stupidly expensive now at £3+ each and they lose their edge quite rapidly - you are doing well if you get any sort of shave out of one after a weeks use.

Quite getting into this DE lark now. Was a bit apprehensive after two shaves with EJ89 + Feathers as they were giving me a lot of rash and nicks, but the Wilkinson Sword blade has now given me two great shaves - close enough and quite smooth and comfortable, so will stick with them or similar while I get my technique down a bit.

Can you get any sort of head cover for an EJ89, so i can travel with it with blade fitted ? I have a leather zip shaving bag, but i am wary of the blade - with my Fusion, i could just unclip the cartridge back into the plastic 5 x cartridge holder.


----------



## RisingPower

ncd said:


> True, but I think you may of missed the point I was trying to make. Juke_fan mentioned he was on a budget, so I suggested a cheap but brilliant alternative (and you don't need to moisturise or anything after to). Yes the £9 cream may be cheaper in the long run, but if you are on a budget and don't have the £9 to spend in the first place a cheap but effective alternative at a quarter of the price, was my recommendation.


I do get it, but, a big point of de shaving for me is how cheap batches of blades and creams work out over time. Could swear the last pot of taylors lasted me nearly a year and blades cost next to nowt.

Compared to like 30ish for a razor....

If you're spending 2.50 on something which won't last long, seems like a bit of a false economy to me, but hey.


----------



## RisingPower

GleemSpray said:


> Anything i buy from now on can be classified as shaving on a budget, as i have swapped my Gillette Fusion Pro Glide Power for a DE.
> 
> The Fusion is an excellent razor for a safe and reliable 5 minute shave in the morning before work, but *Dear God !!* the cartridges are stupidly expensive now at £3+ each and they lose their edge quite rapidly - you are doing well if you get any sort of shave out of one after a weeks use.
> 
> Quite getting into this DE lark now. Was a bit apprehensive after two shaves with EJ89 + Feathers as they were giving me a lot of rash and nicks, but the Wilkinson Sword blade has now given me two great shaves - close enough and quite smooth and comfortable, so will stick with them or similar while I get my technique down a bit.
> 
> Can you get any sort of head cover for an EJ89, so i can travel with it with blade fitted ? I have a leather zip shaving bag, but i am wary of the blade - with my Fusion, i could just unclip the cartridge back into the plastic 5 x cartridge holder.


Why not just carry blades separately?


----------



## ncd

RisingPower said:


> I do get it, but, a big point of de shaving for me is how cheap batches of blades and creams work out over time. Could swear the last pot of taylors lasted me nearly a year and blades cost next to nowt.
> 
> Compared to like 30ish for a razor....
> 
> If you're spending 2.50 on something which won't last long, seems like a bit of a false economy to me, but hey.


How do you know it doesn't last long?. But we'll just agree to disagree.


----------



## GleemSpray

RisingPower said:


> Why not just carry blades separately?


Not so much a worry about airline security, more about blunting the blade or slicing my shaving bag liner if i leave the blade fitted.

I thought you might be able to get some sort of plastic blade shield to go over the head


----------



## RisingPower

ncd said:


> How do you know it doesn't last long?. But we'll just agree to disagree.


Fair enough, I was figuring since it doesn't lather you'd need to use it on each pass and I'm still not sure about shaving just with oil, I found shaving oil offered virtually no protection.


----------



## RisingPower

GleemSpray said:


> Not so much a worry about airline security, more about blunting the blade or slicing my shaving bag liner if i leave the blade fitted.
> 
> I thought you might be able to get some sort of plastic blade shield to go over the head


Yeah so keep a box of blades down the side, even better if they have like the plastic case feathers come with.


----------



## ncd

RisingPower said:


> Fair enough, I was figuring since it doesn't lather you'd need to use it on each pass and I'm still not sure about shaving just with oil, I found shaving oil offered virtually no protection.


I to have used shaving oils, expensive shave creams, cheap shave creams, etc, but coconut oil (which is solid at room temperature) is nothing like the normal shave oils. Its quite a thick 'heavy" oil, thus you only need a small amount.


----------



## GleemSpray

Arghhh - the dangers of the internet !!!

For no reason other than boredom and that i liked the look of it, i have somehow managed to order a Feather Popular TTO from Connaught. 

Inter-web searching shows it to be a mild razor, so hopefully it wont bite me.


----------



## Arvi

GleemSpray said:


> Anything i buy from now on can be classified as shaving on a budget, as i have swapped my Gillette Fusion Pro Glide Power for a DE.
> 
> The Fusion is an excellent razor for a safe and reliable 5 minute shave in the morning before work, but *Dear God !!* the cartridges are stupidly expensive now at £3+ each and they lose their edge quite rapidly - you are doing well if you get any sort of shave out of one after a weeks use.
> 
> Quite getting into this DE lark now. Was a bit apprehensive after two shaves with EJ89 + Feathers as they were giving me a lot of rash and nicks, but the Wilkinson Sword blade has now given me two great shaves - close enough and quite smooth and comfortable, so will stick with them or similar while I get my technique down a bit.
> 
> Can you get any sort of head cover for an EJ89, so i can travel with it with blade fitted ? I have a leather zip shaving bag, but i am wary of the blade - with my Fusion, i could just unclip the cartridge back into the plastic 5 x cartridge holder.


I got one of these last year for my Murker and it does the job for when I have my razor in my toiletry bag.

http://www.shaving-shack.com/muhle-double-edge-blade-guard.html?gclid=CNm7_ZHNi8sCFUmeGwodf0ENlw

I use coconut oil to shave as well. I don't seem to loose out anything compared to using a traditional shaving cream or otherwise and I can see where I am shaving. Also acts as a nice moisturise afterwards and can be used for many purposes (cooking!) . I put a bit in a small screw top tub for holidays too.


----------



## james_death

Was just going to post about the mule shave guard after reading to ensure no one had already mentioned it....:lol:

Some people benefit from a mild face scrub before a shave, some benefit from pre shave oil, some benefit from a cold shave... its all a case of finding whats most comfortable for you.... some can do it with any blade some with one after a few tries of different ones.... some need a specific blade and specific razor combo... lots of variables but nice to try stuff out..... you do need to moisturise weather dedicated moisturiser or a post shave balm the blades take it out on the skin and the hot water will strip your natural oils from your skin as well so something post shave for sure.

Everything that helps move towards the perfect shave combo... hey i have many razors, vintage and new de razors, vintage and new straights and shavettes many pre shave products post shave also shaving creams and soaps.... still not found the perfect combo for me but must admit it can be more addictive than the detailing crack....:lol:


----------



## Arvi

Skim read that as " more addictive than crack" :lol:


----------



## GleemSpray

I got a lovely nick-free, smooth and close shave tonight using Real shaving Co Sensitive Cream from tube to brush and lathering up on face - shaved with EJ89 + Wilkinson Sword Classic blade and then finished with some Nivea post shave balm.

I am definitely getting there i think and i have worked out the angles to shave from in those areas around side of mouth and under the chin.

Tried the bowl of Wilkinson Sword shaving soap yesterday and its OK, but not that good tbh.

Feather Popular arriving tomorrow from Connaught, so it will be interesting to see how that goes - it comes supplied with 2 Feather Hi-Stainless & 10 Treet Trig Razor Blades


----------



## GleemSpray

The Feather Popular has arrived and was used for my evening shave before going out. 

Once again the supplied Feather blades started tearing at my lower face ( even though they do a lovely smooth job on the upper face ), so it was swapped before the second pass for a new Wilkinson Sword blade which did a much better all-round job. There is no doubting the Feathers are super sharp, but for some reason with me they seem to just scrape and dig into the skin, whilst simultaneously not really cutting the hair that much and leaving a micro-stubble.

Its very weird, but i guess its to do with my skin / hair type combination as i think i have a fairly consistent shaving angle now and the Wilkinson Sword blades seem to cut closer all-round and leave no rash or cuts (for me anyway).

The Feather Popular TTO itself is a very nice razor. Its of lightweight metal and plastic construction, a touch lighter feeling than a Gillette cartridge razor, but it feels like it is plenty solid enough where it needs to be. The TTO mechanism feels like it would survive a few years use OK. At £15 though, you can get a proper solid metal razor for about the same money, though it would be much heavier.

It is not aggressive at all compared to the EJ89 and doesn't cut as close first pass, but it handles nicely and i think it will be very usefull for safely doing stuff like trimming sideys and getting the last bits of hair from right under the nostril etc.


----------



## Luke M

Just had a sample of every Taylor of bond street shave cream arrive. They all smell delightful apart from lavender which smells awful.


----------



## RisingPower

Luke M said:


> Just had a sample of every Taylor of bond street shave cream arrive. They all smell delightful apart from lavender which smells awful.


Yeah the lavender isn't great, meaning to try castle forbes one, but meissner also appeals.


----------



## Luke M

RisingPower said:


> Yeah the lavender isn't great, meaning to try castle forbes one, but meissner also appeals.


I felt like getting some of the Taylors colognes and was searching for samples.
Found the cream samples on ebay and thought why not.
Never heard of meissner will look them up now.


----------



## Luke M

Anyone heard of or used Cumbria Shaving Shop?
They've got a small handful of Taylor 's of bond street products cheaper than anyone else but I can't find anything review wise to say they are legit or not.


----------



## james_death

Not used them and not much on there site.

There is a flat rate postage of £3.95 as well on your order.

If it was the 17 samples is it you got of flea bay just find the one you really like and keep an eye out for promos etc best flea bay price etc.


----------



## great gonzo

I'm going to Taylor's of old Bond Street Friday!!
I'm working just around the corner, I think it would be rude not to pop in. 

Gonz.


----------



## james_death

great gonzo said:


> I'm going to Taylor's of old Bond Street Friday!!
> I'm working just around the corner, I think it would be rude not to pop in.
> 
> Gonz.


Too Too True.

I went for a wet shave at Truefitt & Hill when i was in Nodnol...


----------



## Guest

james_death said:


> I went for a wet shave at Truefitt & Hill when i was in Nodnol...


I must admit I would find that a little daunting :/. How did it compare to shaving yourself?


----------



## Luke M

james_death said:


> Not used them and not much on there site.
> 
> There is a flat rate postage of £3.95 as well on your order.
> 
> If it was the 17 samples is it you got of flea bay just find the one you really like and keep an eye out for promos etc best flea bay price etc.


Ive started using the samples and to be fair Ive not disliked one yet. I was just having a Google about and was thinking about ordering them for the sake of it from Cumbria. I should be a bit more patient I guess. Lol
Also Nodnol, red dwarf reference?


----------



## Luke M

great gonzo said:


> I'm going to Taylor's of old Bond Street Friday!!
> I'm working just around the corner, I think it would be rude not to pop in.
> 
> Gonz.


I was in London on Friday for the day but had other plans. Was gutted I couldn't go on a spending spree anywhere.


----------



## GleemSpray

Luke M said:


> Also Nodnol, red dwarf reference?


So what is it ?


----------



## james_death

Yes Nodnol is the Red Dwarf Series 3 episode 1 Reference to the episode Backwards.


----------



## james_death

BareFacedGeek said:


> I must admit I would find that a little daunting :/. How did it compare to shaving yourself?


Despite hot towels and there rather expensive pre shave of which i do have a bottle, great shave but even with all that it left my face sore, Could be said they go extra close so folk feel they have got best value.

However never bothered again get tempted now and again when passing a traditional barbers offering the service but still not been tempted enough.

Use my straights now and again just take my time and like it.


----------



## GleemSpray

james_death said:


> Yes Nodnol is the Red Dwarf Series 3 episode 1 Reference to the episode Backwards.


 So what is it ?


----------



## james_death

GleemSpray said:


> So what is it ?


If you are referring to the Word nodnoL... Its Just London Spelled Backwards.

Think we better get back to Shaving Now...


----------



## GleemSpray

james_death said:


> If you are referring to the Word nodnoL... Its Just London Spelled Backwards.
> 
> Think we better get back to Shaving Now...


Thanks James.

No, I was actually making another RD reference, but was being too obscure for my own good I think ( White hole reference ). Currently working my way through my RD box set.

Apropos shaving, I just tried out the sample of my Edwin Jagger pre-shave balm that came with my EJ89 and it seemed quite nice in a tingly menthol way.


----------



## james_death

I Like the Edwin Jagger Pre Shave actually does seam to give a bit more comfort.


----------



## great gonzo

james_death said:


> I Like the Edwin Jagger Pre Shave actually does seam to give a bit more comfort.


Are you referring to the "Hydrating Pre-Shave Lotion"?

Gonz.


----------



## james_death

great gonzo said:


> Are you referring to the "Hydrating Pre-Shave Lotion"?
> 
> Gonz.


Now I've found it out again to be sure as not used for a while yes its the Hydrating Pre Shave Lotion.

I have so much stuff still to try but this is one i will certainly buy again and again i think.


----------



## GleemSpray

I have been using the Nivea post shave balm (as i noticed it on half price offer in Tesco... ) for the last week or so and it seems to be good stuff for reducing redness etc after a shave and generally making the skin feel good.

Jury is still out on the Feather Popular shaver - have tried it with the supplied feather blade and also a Wilkinson Sword blade and the shave it gives is so light, you end up doing multiple passes and so getting sore skin. 

I don't * think * i am doing anything drastically wrong, but its not working for me so far. The EJ89 gives a noticeably superior first time shave.


----------



## Luke M

Just had my feather samples arrive. Yellow and black versions. Not the foggiest what difference that makes but I'll be giving them a go tomorrow.
Of the last samples I had I've had a go on the personna platinum's and although not bad by any stretch I still enjoy Gillette seven o clock yellows as my current favourite.
Still got some polsilvers, voskhods and sputnik's to try too.


----------



## GleemSpray

Got a 100 Derby Extras en route to me. Was going to buy just a few to try them, but the difference in price between 10 and 100 is a no-brainer really, as i know they are a decent brand and they wont go off anytime soon 

Still getting occasional razor rash under the chin, but i did to a lesser extent with various Gillette cartridge razors over the years, so i think its just my skin. 

The bigger problem, which DE shaving seems to be resolving, is that cartridge razors never shaved that close and so always left a fine, course stubble around my neckline which trashed shirt and jacket collars with constant rubbing - I now get a much closer shave.


----------



## RisingPower

So who can replate razors in the uk? My gilette is starting to show some loss of plating.


----------



## Mcpx

Just found this thread. After so many years of shaving I couldn't believe the difference a DE made to me, now I use an Edwin Jagger razor which is a thing of beauty in its own right and after experimenting settled on Gillette 7 o'cl**** blades which shave closer and with less irritation than I have ever had. I had a Load of Derby's too and just couldn't get on with them, but I think blades are a very individual choice. I use plain and simple Arko soap, clean fresh and super effective, had my current bowl for 12 months and it hardly looks used. Been a convert for a couple of years now and I'll never go back. My teenage son is just starting to shave and although he is using cartridge razors, I have already converted him to a brush and soap. 

My top tips for anyone new to DE shaving would be to get an alum block, cost about 5 quid on Amazon but probably last forever (unless you drop it in the sink and it shatters into 16,812 pieces, ask me how I know), not only will it stop any nicks from bleeding it will also act as a post shave antiseptic, it WILL sting like a bar steward but after a minute or two it will significantly reduce any shave rash.

Secondly I have never got on with any sort of man-moisturisers until someone recommended coconut oil. Stuff is unbelievable, has to be the good extra virgin stuff so about a tenner a time but again, lasts years plus you can get it from supermarkets. Skin is super smooth and moisturised and smells vaguely coconutty! On top of all that you can also eat it, never been a fan of coconut but this is yummy!

Hot towel, shave, cold rinse, wipe with alum, warm rinse, pat dry, coconut oil then aftershave and I'm good to go.


----------



## james_death

The Alum is certainly good for nicks and as mentioned should always be purchased at time or purchasing your safety razor, or straight and shavette for that matter.

As for antiseptic a £2 bottle of witch hazel from Sainsuburys works a treat.

Not the stuff from home bargains thats mostly alcohol it has to be the home brand witch hazel from Sainsburys.

http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/webapp/...ttp:gb/groceries/sainsburys-witch-hazel-200ml

You can use it as a Toner also.


----------



## GleemSpray

Tonight i used a fresh "Treet Trig Silver edge" blade in the Feather Popular. I got a pack of the Treet blades as a freebie when i ordered the Feather Popular.

The shave was a very pleasant experience indeed - super smooth and no razor burn or nicks at all. 

Downside is that it wasn't a very close shave. It looked close and smooth in the mirror, but running my fingertips over my face revealed invisible micro-stubble ( i am sure there is a correct term for this... ). 

Curiously, the whole experience was remarkably similar to using my Gillette Fusion - super smooth, quick and easy, but not a particularly close shave.

An acceptable and very safe shave nevertheless and I have to say that overall, i am impressed. Will have to see whether they shave any closer using my EJ89, which is a more aggressive shaver than the Feather Popular.

My Derby Extras should arrive tomorrow, so i will be able to compare and contrast.


----------



## GleemSpray

The Derby Extras were waiting for me tonight when i arrived home and I had purposely not shaven this morning to give them a fair test.

Hot Bath, then hot towel held on face for a minute or so and then some Taylors of Old Bond Street shaving cream for sensitive skin was lathered onto face. 

A new Derby Extra in my EJ89 gave a very nice smooth shave with no appreciable burn. A slightly closer shave than the Treet Trig i used yesterday and a similar level of cut to the Wilkinson Sword Classic blade, but much, much smoother. The increased level of closeness is likely down to the change in razor from Feather Popular to EJ89 i think. 

Definitely a noticable step up from a Gillette Fusion in terms of closeness and almost as smooth and easy on the skin in use, when used with a little care. I think that, for me, this is a very workable combo to use everyday whilst i practice DE shaving.


----------



## great gonzo

Just thought I would rate some blades I have been using, all were used in a merkur 34c razor. Obviously these are only my findings and will be different for other users, I have a very course stubble too.

So these are the blades in question plus some Gillette 7 o'clock greens.



Starting in reverse order.....

7th. 5./10, Shark, really wanted to like these because I loved the packaging lol. Unfortunately I didn't. Ruff and blunt.

6th. 5.5/10,Derby extra, very middle of the road wouldn't buy again, felt ruff but at least fairly sharp.

5th. 6/10, Astra. Not a bad blade stayed sharp better than the previous.

4th-3rd. Wilkinson/Gillette green. 7/10. Couldn't separate these two which I found very similar. Good all rounder.

2nd. Feathers 7.5/10. I liked these a lot very sharp and worked well with a heavy stubble, carful when neck shaving tho can irritate if technique is not good.

Winner. Personna platinum, 8.5/10. The best so far it just does what it's supposed to do smooth not over sharp and lasted very well.

I will be buying another batch of different blades soon and I'm sure my opinion will change as I use more but for now that's my findings.

Gonz.


----------



## Ross

Personna lab blues are even better.


----------



## great gonzo

Ross said:


> Personna lab blues are even better.


Yeah I remember you saying about them I will try and get those in my next batch, cheers Ross.

My barber gave me a "Lord" to try which was really good but went blunt after two passes???

Gonz.


----------



## Luke M

Anyone ever had any blades where one side was completely blunt?
Just had a go with a Voskhod blade and the it was beautifully smooth then when I spun the razor the other side had no cut to it at all.
I made sure all was clean and the blade was correctly fitted and still nothing. I then swapped it for another of the same and it was exactly alike. Sharp one side and blunt on the other.
Bit disappointed as it felt like it was gonna be a good blade based on the sharp side. Ended up putting a feather in instead.


----------



## RisingPower

Luke M said:


> Anyone ever had any blades where one side was completely blunt?
> Just had a go with a Voskhod blade and the it was beautifully smooth then when I spun the razor the other side had no cut to it at all.
> I made sure all was clean and the blade was correctly fitted and still nothing. I then swapped it for another of the same and it was exactly alike. Sharp one side and blunt on the other.
> Bit disappointed as it felt like it was gonna be a good blade based on the sharp side. Ended up putting a feather in instead.


Not really, but, I don't think the manufacturing of the vokshod blades is particularly great anyways.


----------



## Bustanut

Yes, I found the personna blades to be my favourite after a few trials in my Merkur futur.


----------



## GleemSpray

So, what have I learned in two months of DE shaving after 35 years of (mostly) cartridge wet shaving ?

Mainly that the biggest adjustment is using the very lightest pressure and letting the naked blade do the work, instead of just dragging that plastic sledge across your face.

Secondly, you have to keep your face slippery at all times – you can’t rely on water anymore when you are touching up at the end. 

Third, but important is to map your face – work out which direction the grain goes in. It sometimes pays to go at an angle across the grain to avoid rashes.

Other than that it has been fun and very rewarding . I am currently getting great results from the EJ89 / Derby Extra combination, with smooth and close shaves every time. I also like the Trig Treet blades which give similar results to the Derbys. Wilkinson Sword Classics give a good close shave, though they can bite if you are clumsy.

I have tried a pack of Feather blades, but they leave terrible red rashes and burn on my throat area every single time, however carefully I go.
I have a pack of the ASDA Personas to try sometime.

Lastly, my Feather Popular razor is good for tidy-up shaves at night, but is too mild to do much good in the morning or with several days growth – the EJ89 tackles the hair much more aggressively. I think I might do well with an aggressive razor coupled with mild blades and am thinking about things like slant razors as a next experiment.

Post-shave, I have used the Sainsburys liquid witch hazel, which is great and also the Nivea post-shave balm, which is only £2.50 a bottle from Tescos at the moment. I bought an Alum block recently and that has been a life saver when playing or being clumsy !!.


----------



## Juke_Fan

GleamSpray - some good finding there. Esp the Sainsbury's liquid witch hazel which james death recommended a little while earlier, honestly don't know how I managed with out it - face and esp my neck is so much better after a shave once I have applied the witch hazel.

I have very greasy skin and have found using baby lotion works well as a post-shave moisturiser.


----------



## james_death

Thanks *GleamSpray*, very informative and thanks for sharing and helping others with your findings, sounds like you have had a pretty easy run finding what currently works best for you... great result...:thumb:

*Juke_Fan*, good to hear the Sainsburys witch Hazel is working out, a good old school product that was a staple of barbers of old...:thumb: Witch Hazel that is not Sainsburys...:lol:


----------



## Rayaan

Been having such a good time shaving recently. I have sensitive skin on my neck just below the adam's apple which got razor burn/bumps if I shaved every day, especially as growth is like 2-3mm every day!

I ended up shaving every 2-3 days instead to avoid the razor burn.

I no longer have the razor burn whatsoever and here is what Ive done-

1) Swapped out the Gilette Sensor Excel comfort blades to an Edwin Jagger DE. I believe it is the EJ89 with a knurled handle 
2) Bought a sample of DE blades and came to the conclusion that Feather irritates my skin ALOT. Cut like crazy too especially if you're in a bit of a rush. Astra SP and PermaSharp Super Stainless are my go to blades so bought 100 of each!
3) Got some hair oil. I rub it all over my face before shaving - makes the hair super soft and seems to help the skin too.
4) I already used to splash my face/neck with freezing water anyway so thats not changed
3) Invested in an Alum block - probably the best thing Ive ever bought - only cost like £2 from ebay for a 100g block!
4) Got some nice moisturising cream to stick on

Ive not noticed any irritation in the last few weeks whatsoever, even after shaving everyday. Its worked for me. Never tried Witch Hazel but if I have further issues, ill probably give that a go too!


----------



## Hereisphilly

Anyone got any recommendations for post shave balm?
My pot of Bluebeard's revenge is coming to an end and I fancy trying something different, and a bit cheaper!

Enjoying using Israeli blades atm with my R89 and tobs coconut, think they're a good balance, about on par with gilette 7 o'clock yellows

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross

The Nieva aftershave balm is good.


----------



## Luke M

Ross said:


> The Nieva aftershave balm is good.


Definitely try this. It's two quid a bottle in wilkos at the minute too.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Luke M said:


> Definitely try this. It's two quid a bottle in wilkos at the minute too.





Ross said:


> The Nieva aftershave balm is good.


Awesome, thanks for that, nipping down there tomorrow lunch

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

+1 for the Nivea post shave balm. I use the sensitive skin version.

It's good to use pre-shave also, especially on the bumpy stuff around Adams apple.


----------



## great gonzo

I like the Proraso pre/post balm, great fresh feeling after. 

Gonz.


----------



## GleemSpray

Just tried an Asda Persona blade. Nice and smooth, not too sharp; first impression is that it feels similar to the Derby Extra.


----------



## great gonzo

Anyone got any thoughts regarding slant razors ?
They sound like a good progression from de safety razor to a straight razor sort of in the middle. 

Gonz.


----------



## GleemSpray

I do fancy a slant after reading up about them. The bottom line seems to be just go even more carefully than you would with a normal DE, but the benefit is closer first pass, especially on tough stubble.



Seem to be a lot if people who say they aren't as scary as first sounding, provided you are properly slow and care full with a slant.


----------



## great gonzo

I'm going to order one!
I don't find a normal DE razor any more aggressive than a cartridge razor, obviously being sensible with it and good prep before hand. 

Gonz.


----------



## RisingPower

great gonzo said:


> Anyone got any thoughts regarding slant razors ?
> They sound like a good progression from de safety razor to a straight razor sort of in the middle.
> 
> Gonz.


I didn't get on with mine. They may save like a pass or so and you need to be ever so slightly more careful.

They're not scary, just I found it a bit too aggressive.

I found a gillette slim waaay better.


----------



## james_death

Again blades will affect how the slant performs, have a couple myself don't tend to use them much now.

Nothing wrong with them and can help when a normal DE razor just doesn't seam to cut it... no pun intended...:lol:

Nothing like a straight razor in use, closest to a straight is a shavette and then thats not that close to a proper straight although the high end ones such as Kai Excelia and the Feather artist club dx are as close to a true straight as i have found but can come keener than a straight.


----------



## GleemSpray

I struggle a bit shaving from the bottom of the jaw downwards - its just tough stubble and whichever shaver / blade combo I use you can feel and hear it scratching and dragging.

I can do a WTG pass, followed by a wash, fresh lather and ATG pass, followed by a wash, fresh lather and XTG pass and there are still areas of tough stubble - now reduced but still there.

I always end up doing diagonal XTG pass(s) to tidy it up and this, inevitably, leaves a bit of razor burn.

Tried Feathers and they just rip my skin up, however gently and carefully i use them, so thats why i am having thoughts about something more aggressive.


----------



## RisingPower

GleemSpray said:


> I struggle a bit shaving from the bottom of the jaw downwards - its just tough stubble and whichever shaver / blade combo I use you can feel and hear it scratching and dragging.
> 
> I can do a WTG pass, followed by a wash, fresh lather and ATG pass, followed by a wash, fresh lather and XTG pass and there are still areas of tough stubble - now reduced but still there.
> 
> I always end up doing diagonal XTG pass(s) to tidy it up and this, inevitably, leaves a bit of razor burn.
> 
> Tried Feathers and they just rip my skin up, however gently and carefully i use them, so thats why i am having thoughts about something more aggressive.


You've tried polsilver super iridiums right?

I think if there's more blade gap, it pulls more, slant may have a minor effect but I found an adjustable slim far better.

Also imho if you use a decent cream it's much harder to get razor burn.


----------



## Denzle

I own and use both the Merkur 37c and it's big bruvver the 39c (both slant razors). Very, very efficient razors especially when used with a Rapira blade. Out of the two I tend to favour the smaller 37c as it's a tad more manoeuvrable.


----------



## GleemSpray

RisingPower said:


> You've tried polsilver super iridiums right?
> 
> I think if there's more blade gap, it pulls more, slant may have a minor effect but I found an adjustable slim far better.
> 
> Also imho if you use a decent cream it's much harder to get razor burn.


I use the Taylors of Old Bond Street cream and Derby Extra blades in an EJ89 and a Feather Popular shaver.


----------



## RisingPower

GleemSpray said:


> I use the Taylors of Old Bond Street cream and Derby Extra blades in an EJ89 and a Feather Popular shaver.


Derby are blunt. Feathers just give rashes and imho polsilvers are just as sharp and far smoother.

Tobs interestingly varies so much between different fragrances, from coconut which seemed to offer no protection to mr taylors which is fantastic. Bit like meissner it would seem.


----------



## great gonzo

The grapefruit TOBS is so good I wanted to eat it!!!!
I also have the coconut which I like. 
Find them both much better than my Proraso cream. 
Gonz


----------



## Luke M

I bought a sample of all tobs creams and I too love the coconut but I hated the smell of grapefruit once lathered up.


----------



## polac5397

not really shave ......but has anyone spotted the new lynx sprays which can be used as aftershave? only 4 quid so worth a punt i recommend the gold one and red one


----------



## james_death

Yeah been out a good while.... Gold is..Signature... synthetic oud wood & Dark Vanilla... blurb says subtle not a word normally used for Oud Wood...

The Red is Adrenaline.. Iced Musk & Ginger..


----------



## WHIZZER

james_death said:


> Yeah been out a good while.... Gold is..Signature... synthetic oud wood & Dark Vanilla... blurb says subtle not a word normally used for Oud Wood...
> 
> The Red is Adrenaline.. Iced Musk & Ginger..


Thoughts any good as an everyday wearer for work ?


----------



## RisingPower

WHIZZER said:


> Thoughts any good as an everyday wearer for work ?


I know this isn't quite in reference, but, what about Phaedon - Tabac Rouge?

Quite a bit like tom ford tobacco vanille but more honey.


----------



## WHIZZER

RisingPower said:


> I know this isn't quite in reference, but, what about Phaedon - Tabac Rouge?
> 
> Quite a bit like tom ford tobacco vanille but more honey.


do you have this ?or tried it ?


----------



## polac5397

the oud wood last longer i think and you could use as a daily scent.


----------



## RisingPower

WHIZZER said:


> do you have this ?or tried it ?


Yip, have a bottle. Bloomperfume.co.uk do samples.


----------



## james_death

As mentioned the Lynx fragrance line are inoffensive and gone in short order.

I do burn stuff off fast myself.

You could try the Monotheme's Leather that is exclusive to marks and sparks well was i think they have dropped most of the monotreme line now, smells similar to Tom Fords Tuscan Leather does not last as long but at only £22 for 100ml or less when they did the frequent 20% off as opposed to Tom Ford 100ml for £250.


----------



## GleemSpray

RisingPower said:


> Derby are blunt. Feathers just give rashes and imho polsilvers are just as sharp and far smoother.
> 
> Tobs interestingly varies so much between different fragrances, from coconut which seemed to offer no protection to mr taylors which is fantastic. Bit like meissner it would seem.


Just realised what "tobs" is haha. I use the tobs Sensitive skin shave cream and its good, but to be honest i seem to get safer shaves using the King of Shaves gel - doesnt smell particularly great, but it makes the razor glide very smoothly and doesnt clog the blade gap like creams do.


----------



## RisingPower

GleemSpray said:


> Just realised what "tobs" is haha. I use the tobs Sensitive skin shave cream and its good, but to be honest i seem to get safer shaves using the King of Shaves gel - doesnt smell particularly great, but it makes the razor glide very smoothly and doesnt clog the blade gap like creams do.


I think the sensitive one isn't as good as eton college or mr taylors tbh.


----------



## Ross

Can't think I started this thread over 6 years ago :doublesho


----------



## Arvi

I purchased some Taylors of Bond Street cream to use with my DE recently. Not sure what I did wrong but it felt as if I had torn the skin off my face! It felt like I had drained my skin of any kind of water as it felt raw and even after moisturing afterwards it didn't feel comfortable. 

I used to, and have reverted back to Coconut oil - close shave and moisturises as you go along.


----------



## GleemSpray

I found with the Taylors of Old Bond St, it needs a fair amount of water on the brush, otherwise it dries out your skin and the shaver drags and scrapes.



Try it again, but when you have loaded the brush just quickly dip the very tip of the brush into water and you will find it is then quite different on the face and you get a much smoother shave.


----------



## rgjusa

Arvi said:


> I purchased some Taylors of Bond Street cream to use with my DE recently. Not sure what I did wrong but it felt as if I had torn the skin off my face! It felt like I had drained my skin of any kind of water as it felt raw and even after moisturing afterwards it didn't feel comfortable.
> 
> I used to, and have reverted back to Coconut oil - close shave and moisturises as you go along.


We need to examine your technique! You did wet the brush and your face and give it a right good lather didn't you? I have used it without any issues from day 1.


----------



## RisingPower

Arvi said:


> I purchased some Taylors of Bond Street cream to use with my DE recently. Not sure what I did wrong but it felt as if I had torn the skin off my face! It felt like I had drained my skin of any kind of water as it felt raw and even after moisturing afterwards it didn't feel comfortable.
> 
> I used to, and have reverted back to Coconut oil - close shave and moisturises as you go along.


Some of the taylors of old bond street are incredibly dry, some are the total opposite. Coconut I found horrendous, mr taylors fantastic.

The peppermint sample I got from connaught seemed to be like a dried out paste, I'm presuming that's not what the full size version is like.


----------



## GleemSpray

I have the TOBS shave cream for sensitive skin, in the black tub. It is very much a cream in the tub - almost like hand cream.

First time i used it i had exactly the same as the OP described - the skin felt almost sticky as the blade just dragged on it - felt like i had thrown thick moisturiser on my face first.

I then added more water by dipping the brush tip into the sink and it was transformed. 

If you don't use enough water, it has a similar constituency on the brush to the shave foam you get from an aerosol can, but when you get the water content right, it becomes much lighter and you can see a few bubbles in it. Then the razor just glides easily through it.


----------



## GleemSpray

I have been working my way through the pack of 100 Derby Extra blades that i purchased and find that they give a fairly smooth and consistant shave, but the quality is slightly variable - i find that out of the ten or so that i have used some will give 2 - 3 good shaves before becoming scratchy and yet a couple have been fairly rough straight out of the wrapper and i just binned them straight away or after one shave.

Is this par for the course with blades ?


----------



## Hereisphilly

GleemSpray said:


> I have been working my way through the pack of 100 Derby Extra blades that i purchased and find that they give a fairly smooth and consistant shave, but the quality is slightly variable - i find that out of the ten or so that i have used some will give 2 - 3 good shaves before becoming scratchy and yet a couple have been fairly rough straight out of the wrapper and i just binned them straight away or after one shave.
> 
> Is this par for the course with blades ?


I really didn't get on with Derby blades, I think they were just too blunt for me, have you tried sharper ones?

I've not encountered the same brand blade feeling different when swapped for a new one, but then again not had 100 to work through

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RisingPower

GleemSpray said:


> I have the TOBS shave cream for sensitive skin, in the black tub. It is very much a cream in the tub - almost like hand cream.
> 
> First time i used it i had exactly the same as the OP described - the skin felt almost sticky as the blade just dragged on it - felt like i had thrown thick moisturiser on my face first.
> 
> I then added more water by dipping the brush tip into the sink and it was transformed.
> 
> If you don't use enough water, it has a similar constituency on the brush to the shave foam you get from an aerosol can, but when you get the water content right, it becomes much lighter and you can see a few bubbles in it. Then the razor just glides easily through it.


Wait, what, you used tobs without water like a can of gillette?


----------



## RisingPower

GleemSpray said:


> I have been working my way through the pack of 100 Derby Extra blades that i purchased and find that they give a fairly smooth and consistant shave, but the quality is slightly variable - i find that out of the ten or so that i have used some will give 2 - 3 good shaves before becoming scratchy and yet a couple have been fairly rough straight out of the wrapper and i just binned them straight away or after one shave.
> 
> Is this par for the course with blades ?


For derbys, yes. For polsilvers or personnas, no.


----------



## GleemSpray

RisingPower said:


> Wait, what, you used tobs without water like a can of gillette?


No.

What i said was...



GleemSpray said:


> *If you don't use enough water,* it has a similar constituency on the brush to the shave foam you get from an aerosol can, *but when you get the water content right*, it becomes much lighter and you can see a few bubbles in it. Then the razor just glides easily through it.


So, basically, it needs plenty of water or else the foam on the brush is too dense and it makes the razor drag on your skin.


----------



## RisingPower

GleemSpray said:


> No.
> 
> What i said was...
> 
> So, basically, it needs plenty of water or else the foam on the brush is too dense and it makes the razor drag on your skin.


Mmm it just made me wonder whether they had used it without a brush and water.


----------



## great gonzo

I love the Tob creams can't see how you can't get a good foam with them, I get a smooth shave out of them ever time. 
As for the Derby blades I suggest you try something else they are a very average blade at that. As mentioned above Personna or polsilvers are excellent. 

Gonz.


----------



## GleemSpray

I do have a pack of Asda branded blades which are "made in Israel" and I understand that these are Personas ?


----------



## great gonzo

My local Asda don't sell any DE blades?

Gonz.


----------



## GleemSpray

great gonzo said:


> My local Asda don't sell any DE blades?
> 
> Gonz.


They arn't shown on the Asda website, but my local Asda has loads of them.

Same as these.

http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/asda...oiletries/Personna_Double_Edge_Blades_10.html


----------



## GleemSpray

I should add that once you remove the cardboard outer, the plastic container and blades themselves dont have any markings at all on them, so i cannot say if they are "premium quality " Personnas or just a budget version made for supermarkets.

When i tried them i felt the shave was, to me, similar to the Derby Extras - safe and not all that sharp / close, so good for everyday use.


----------



## Juke_Fan

Looking to try some new blades so was having a google when I found the following link on theshavingroom.co.uk.

Given me a few ideas so though I would post the link in case it is of use to anyone else.....

Blade review spreadsheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1MOzgw6E1PS4ko2iLO1azVbHh8v0hKNHFxTjc000fe8k/edit?pref=2&pli=1#gid=0

TSR thread http://theshavingroom.co.uk/community/index.php?threads/blade-review-spreadsheet.3950/


----------



## RisingPower

Juke_Fan said:


> Looking to try some new blades so was having a google when I found the following link on theshavingroom.co.uk.
> 
> Given me a few ideas so though I would post the link in case it is of use to anyone else.....
> 
> Blade review spreadsheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1MOzgw6E1PS4ko2iLO1azVbHh8v0hKNHFxTjc000fe8k/edit?pref=2&pli=1#gid=0
> 
> TSR thread http://theshavingroom.co.uk/community/index.php?threads/blade-review-spreadsheet.3950/


Well now, they seem to agree with me on the polsilvers, never heard of schick before, may have to give them a go :thumb: Ah, they're not in production.


----------



## Juke_Fan

polsilvers are the ones i'm going to try next :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly

After reading this me too, and some perma-sharps I think

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## millns84

I'm finally getting to the end of my 100 Gillette 7 o'clock blades. I found them quite good, but a bit too aggressive for me and I was always getting irritation on my neck. 

I've not got particularly sensitive skin so think it must have been these. Any recommendations for something not quite as aggressive? I was thinking Derby or Astra Platinum.


----------



## RisingPower

millns84 said:


> I'm finally getting to the end of my 100 Gillette 7 o'clock blades. I found them quite good, but a bit too aggressive for me and I was always getting irritation on my neck.
> 
> I've not got particularly sensitive skin so think it must have been these. Any recommendations for something not quite as aggressive? I was thinking Derby or Astra Platinum.


Gillettes always irritated my skin, derby will be worse, astra maybe slightly better but I wouldn't bother with either, just personnas or polsilver.


----------



## Juke_Fan

Just ordered 25 polsilver plus a blade sample pack:thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray

millns84 said:


> I'm finally getting to the end of my 100 Gillette 7 o'clock blades. I found them quite good, but a bit too aggressive for me and I was always getting irritation on my neck.
> 
> I've not got particularly sensitive skin so think it must have been these. Any recommendations for something not quite as aggressive? I was thinking Derby or Astra Platinum.


Derby Extra are impressively smooth, in my experience, but are not particularly sharp and can be a bit inconsistant. It is a bit of a lottery as to whether you get a really close shave with a Derby, but you will nearly always get a safe and smooth shaving experience.


----------



## Ross

Derbys are a good starter blade.


----------



## Juke_Fan

Got my Polsilver blades and sample blade selection packs today (they actually arrived at Argos on Monday after being ordered on Friday) and can't wait to try them out 

As there was a small postage charge for each pack (polsilver and samples), the seller threw in an extra 5 pack of Polsilver blades as he was able to save on the postage costs by combining both packs into one.

Can't complain, fast delivery and an extra 5 pack of blades thrown in :thumb::thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray

As I get further into this "real" shaving, I have noticed is that I get a far closer and smoother shave after a couple of days not shaving, whereas i tend to get nicks and razor rash if i shave once or twice every day.

What i have come to realise from this is that everyday stubble is tough, like sand paper, but after growing for a day or so it becomes much softer and more hair-like and so shaves much easier.

This has shown me that pre-shave prep is more important on slight growth than it is on longer hair and i now pay greater attention to softening daily stubble, by using hot water and by lathering up a couple of minutes before the actual shave and it really has paid dividends.

The other thing to report is that I bought a Wilkinson Sword Classic razor - just a plastic DE razor that was £5 delivered, including a pack of 5 Wilkinson Sword blades. It is a mild razor, but actually shaves quite well when you want a quick tidy up. 

I do already have a cheap Feather Popular razor, but grew frustrated with it as it is just too mild and has a plastic safety comb / bar which seems to prevent a close shave, so i ended up doing multiple passes without any great results - even using Feather blades. 

The Wilkinson Sword Classic razor is just that bit more aggressive and I have to say that it is great for a fiver - black plastic, but a metal shaft in the handle provides weight and it feels good in use.

I also bought a Merkur 20c, mainly because I wanted a longer and less slippy handle than the one on my EJ89 (DEL89LI14bl the model with the long "lined" handle), so have swapped the handle for the Merkur one and it feels nicely weighted and balanced now, with a long, black, grippy handle. 

I will experiment using both the Merkur and the EJ89 head and see which gives best results.


----------



## millns84

Just ordered some Polsilvers, hope they're good!

Just noticed I'm getting the to the end of Proraso shaving cream too - It's my 4th as I think it's amazing stuff but is there anything better but not ridiculously expensive?


----------



## Juke_Fan

I have not tried the expensive creams yet, best I have come accross so far for a smooth shave is the boots sensitive shave cream - 125ml for about £1.10. 

Only need a little, not the thickest lather but certainly keeps the skin wet and allows the blade to glide easy.


----------



## great gonzo

If you want to try some TOBS, let me know and I will send you some. 

Gonz.


----------



## polac5397

*TK max bargain £6*

https://scottishfinesoaps.com/products/56/Classic-Male-Grooming-Shave-Soap-and-Bowl


----------



## Ross

TOBS cream is a great low price shaving cream.


----------



## GleemSpray

I have used the Taylors of Bond street and it works well, but I have to say that i do really rate the King of Shaves AlpaGel, which i have used for many years with cartridge razors and it does seem to work very well with a DE razor too.

Its not very foamy and it doesn't have a great fragrance like the fancier creams do, but it sure does make razors slide easily across your face and it is often discounted down to £2 to £3 for a 150ml tube which will last for a long time. It works reasonably well as a pre-shave too, because its a gel, so you can get it on your face a few minutes before and it will moisturise the skin and soften the stubble a little.


----------



## great gonzo

200 Polsiver blades going cheap in the for sale section !!


----------



## 11alan111

*which razor*

i currently shave with an edwin jager razor but no matter which blades i use i dont seem to get a close shave,so can anyone recomend a better razor please.


----------



## great gonzo

Probably not the razor maybe your technique. 

Gonz.


----------



## GleemSpray

11alan111 said:


> i currently shave with an edwin jager razor but no matter which blades i use i dont seem to get a close shave,so can anyone recomend a better razor please.


You should be able to get a really close shave with any of the Edwin Jagger razors, even using a mild blade.

Can you feel the razor blade scratching a lot as you shave or do you get much in the way of cuts or razor rash / burn ? If so, it may be that the blade is having a hard time working and is bumping along, because your stubble is tough and you havn't gotten it soft enough before shaving.

If you run your fingers over your stubble and it feels like sandpaper, then it isn't yet soft enough for shaving and needs pre-shave wetting and softening with hot water and shave cream or whatever you use.

Then the blade can slice through it cleanly and you should get a close shave and little or no irritation.


----------



## Hereisphilly

11alan111 said:


> i currently shave with an edwin jager razor but no matter which blades i use i dont seem to get a close shave,so can anyone recomend a better razor please.


As others have said, you should get a very close shave with it (I presume it's a de89?)

It's all down to technique, make sure you understand how these de shavers work and the 30 deg angle you need to maintain

You'll need to understand the growth pattern on your face

Then look at the multi pass technique, with the grain (wtg), then across the grain (xtg), and finally against the grain (atg). I follow up with another atg pass for make sure I get any bits I miss

There are loads and loads of vids on YouTube,, hopefully they can give you loads of tips!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 11alan111

GleemSpray said:


> You should be able to get a really close shave with any of the Edwin Jagger razors, even using a mild blade.
> 
> Can you feel the razor blade scratching a lot as you shave or do you get much in the way of cuts or razor rash / burn ? If so, it may be that the blade is having a hard time working and is bumping along, because your stubble is tough and you havn't gotten it soft enough before shaving.
> 
> If you run your fingers over your stubble and it feels like sandpaper, then it isn't yet soft enough for shaving and needs pre-shave wetting and softening with hot water and shave cream or whatever you use.
> 
> Then the blade can slice through it cleanly and you should get a close shave and little or no irritation.


i do not get any irritation or burn,i do soak my face to start but probably not long enough,what shave creme do you recomend prior to shaving


----------



## Guest

11alan111 said:


> i currently shave with an edwin jager razor but no matter which blades i use i dont seem to get a close shave,so can anyone recomend a better razor please.


Do you struggle to get a close shave over all of your face, or just part of it? Are you shaving against the grain at all? Also, what sort of angle do you hold the razor at?
I find I tend to struggle getting a very smooth finish on the area just below my chin. This is apparently quite a common problem, I believe because the hairs in that area, and on the neck in general, tend to grow in several different directions.

Shaving with and across the grain will not leave me with a completely smooth shave either, I need to go against the grain as well. Mostly, I find shaving with and then against the grain enough now.

Currently, I'm using a EJ DE89 with Personna Lab Blue blades. However, I don't think swapping blade types has a massive effect on the closeness of the shave. I think it's more how smooth they feel and how much irritation they cause. As well as how long they last before needing to be changed.

The razor head needs to be held at such an angle where the blade just touches the skin. I think it was Mantic59 (youtube shaving guru) who suggested holding the razor to the side of your face so the top of the razor head was touching your skin and the handle was parallel to the floor. Then start to lower the angle of the razor handle until the blade touches the skin - which will roughly be about 30 degrees below horizontal. In this way the blade skims over your skin truly shaving the hairs off, rather than scraping them if you hold it more like you would a cartridge razor. Apologies if I'm telling you stuff you already know.


----------



## 11alan111

BareFacedGeek said:


> Do you struggle to get a close shave over all of your face, or just part of it? Are you shaving against the grain at all?
> I find I tend to struggle getting a very smooth finish on the area just below my chin. This is apparently quite a common problem, I believe because the hairs in that area, and on the neck in general, tend to grow in several different directions.
> Shaving with and across the grain will not leave me with a completely smooth shave either, I need to go against the grain as well. Mostly, I find shaving with and then against the grain enough now.
> Currently, I'm using a EJ DE89 with Personna Lab Blue blades.


its mainly from my earlobes to the centre,all of my neck,i have ordered 2 types of 7 oclock gillettes and i will soak my face for longer .


----------



## Guest

11alan111 said:


> its mainly from my earlobes to the centre,all of my neck,i have ordered 2 types of 7 oclock gillettes and i will soak my face for longer .


I suspect it might just be a case of making multiple passes in different directions to get a completely smooth shave. Apologies, I didn't notice you'd replied before I edited my post above. I'm not sure if you already do, but you'll need to shave against the grain on your final pass to remove the feeling of any stubble. The sides of your face should be the easiest to get completely smooth, so I'm wondering if you don't shave against the grain?

Edit to add that I clearly didn't read Hereisphilly's post either, as I've pretty much ended up reiterating what he has said :/


----------



## GleemSpray

I find that to get a real close shave under the chin, after going both down and up the face, i then have to go sideways inwards from earlobe to center of neck and then finally go in diagonal downward stripes across the same area.

I can get a half-decent shave just from going sideways in that area, but not super-close.

You get a closer shave in this area if you jut your chin out to tighten the skin, i find.


----------



## millns84

Just used the Polsilver blades for the first time this evening. Not quite as sharp or smooth as Gilette 7 O'Clock that I've used exclusively for two years but much, much less irritation and just as close in the end. Definitely a good buy but I'll reserve judgement until I've used a couple more blades.

I was keen to try them while I still had some Proraso cream left as that and my Bluebeard's Revenge Scimitar are all I've used for as long as I can remember so I know it's definitely the Polsilver blades that gave the results.

Anyway, I've ordered some Coconut TOBS shaving cream, hoping that is at least as good as Proraso but it's almost double the cost anyway :lol:


----------



## Hereisphilly

millns84 said:


> Just used the Polsilver blades for the first time this evening. Not quite as sharp or smooth as Gilette 7 O'Clock that I've used exclusively for two years but much, much less irritation and just as close in the end. Definitely a good buy but I'll reserve judgement until I've used a couple more blades.
> 
> I was keen to try them while I still had some Proraso cream left as that and my Bluebeard's Revenge Scimitar are all I've used for as long as I can remember so I know it's definitely the Polsilver blades that gave the results.
> 
> Anyway, I've ordered some Coconut TOBS shaving cream, hoping that is at least as good as Proraso but it's almost double the cost anyway :lol:


I love tobs coconut, it's between that and sandalwood for me!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Just used the polsilver super iridiums I bought off dave- a few days ago

Man what a smooth shave, no irritation, nicks or anything. Almost didn't need after shave balm
Nice and sharp too, one of my favourite blades now for sure

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

Another great blade is Voskhod, I know they sound a bit weird and they are Russian but honestly they are very good. 
They are not the sharpest of blades but they don't pull and are as smooth as any other if not better than some of the big branded stuff. You need at least 3 passes but are left with no irritation and a very close shave. 

Gonz.


----------



## GleemSpray

I am currently rotating between Derby's, Wilkinson Sword and Feathers to both see what works and to use up what I have.



Am finding the heavy stubble under my chin is taking the edge off blades after a couple if shaves and most blades get scratchy from shave 3 onwards, so go in the bin after 2 shaves.


----------



## great gonzo

GleemSpray said:


> I am currently rotating between Derby's, Wilkinson Sword and Feathers to both see what works and to use up what I have.
> 
> Am finding the heavy stubble under my chin is taking the edge off blades after a couple if shaves and most blades get scratchy from shave 3 onwards, so go in the bin after 2 shaves.


Are you shaving with the grain under your chin?
I only use a blade for 3 shaves then bin it regardless, so cheap not worth reusing.

Gonz.


----------



## Hereisphilly

GleemSpray said:


> I am currently rotating between Derby's, Wilkinson Sword and Feathers to both see what works and to use up what I have.
> 
> Am finding the heavy stubble under my chin is taking the edge off blades after a couple if shaves and most blades get scratchy from shave 3 onwards, so go in the bin after 2 shaves.


I really couldn't get on with Derbys at all, so blunt! Just kept dragging and pulling so i sacked them off after 1 shave

Feathers are ridiculously sharp but too sharp for me, I kept getting alot of irritation and nicks

Gillette Yellow 7 O'clocks and my new Polsilvers are the best I've used, very sharp but also smooth too

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

great gonzo said:


> Are you shaving with the grain under your chin?
> I only use a blade for 3 shaves then bin it regardless, so cheap not worth reusing.
> 
> Gonz.


I have very coarse stubble under my chin and for many years, the only way to get a good close shave under there has been to make passes
down, then up, then sideways.

Even switching to a DE recently i have to do this. I get an "OK" shave just going down then up the face, but it leaves tough micro-stubble from under the chin downwards.

Biggest issue for me is not really the blade or technique as such - i get a decent shave with any new blade - i have found its the prep to get the stubble soft is what really seems to determine whether i get razor rash / nicks or not.

This has always been the case with electric shavers and multi-blade cartridge razors for me also. For longer than i can remember, i get pilling on shirt collars and jumper neck-lines from my stubble rubbing on them


----------



## millns84

So I've been using TOBS shaving cream and I think it's great. Coconut smell is fantastic and it just feels like a superior product over Proraso.

After two Polsilver blades, I tried a Gilette 7 O'Clock today. Despite these giving me a fair bit of irritation previously, I found that the TOBS cream helped this a lot and in comparison with the Polsilvers, the Gilette is so much sharper and smoother. I've got really thick hair on my neck & chin and I found the Polsilvers dragging a bit whereas the Gilette blades don't seem to notice.

I did think it was a trade off between the sharp Gilette and Polsilver for less irritation, but the TOBS cream has cured the irritation and the Gilette blades are miles ahead IMO. So now I'm going back to the Gilette blades and have 48 Polsilvers which may not get a look in... Unless I use them alternately just to see if it's all in my head :lol:


----------



## RisingPower

millns84 said:


> So I've been using TOBS shaving cream and I think it's great. Coconut smell is fantastic and it just feels like a superior product over Proraso.
> 
> After two Polsilver blades, I tried a Gilette 7 O'Clock today. Despite these giving me a fair bit of irritation previously, I found that the TOBS cream helped this a lot and in comparison with the Polsilvers, the Gilette is so much sharper and smoother. I've got really thick hair on my neck & chin and I found the Polsilvers dragging a bit whereas the Gilette blades don't seem to notice.
> 
> I did think it was a trade off between the sharp Gilette and Polsilver for less irritation, but the TOBS cream has cured the irritation and the Gilette blades are miles ahead IMO. So now I'm going back to the Gilette blades and have 48 Polsilvers which may not get a look in... Unless I use them alternately just to see if it's all in my head :lol:


Must say I am curious as I only tried gillettes when I started shaving and found them so rough they put me off and I don't recall them being as sharp as feathers tbh. Maybe i'll try them again at some point...

I do find, however, my gillette slim with polsilvers gives far better results than the merkur 34c, but really needs replating on the handle.


----------



## millns84

RisingPower said:


> Must say I am curious as I only tried gillettes when I started shaving and found them so rough they put me off and I don't recall them being as sharp as feathers tbh. Maybe i'll try them again at some point...
> 
> I do find, however, my gillette slim with polsilvers gives far better results than the merkur 34c, but really needs replating on the handle.


Drop me a PM if you want a few Gillette's


----------



## 11alan111

millns84 said:


> So I've been using TOBS shaving cream and I think it's great. Coconut smell is fantastic and it just feels like a superior product over Proraso.
> 
> After two Polsilver blades, I tried a Gilette 7 O'Clock today. Despite these giving me a fair bit of irritation previously, I found that the TOBS cream helped this a lot and in comparison with the Polsilvers, the Gilette is so much sharper and smoother. I've got really thick hair on my neck & chin and I found the Polsilvers dragging a bit whereas the Gilette blades don't seem to notice.
> 
> I did think it was a trade off between the sharp Gilette and Polsilver for less irritation, but the TOBS cream has cured the irritation and the Gilette blades are miles ahead IMO. So now I'm going back to the Gilette blades and have 48 Polsilvers which may not get a look in... Unless I use them alternately just to see if it's all in my head :lol:


where did you get your tobs shaving creme from


----------



## Hereisphilly

11alan111 said:


> where did you get your tobs shaving creme from


eBay is the cheapest I've found if you're just after that

The cube for men is the ebay shop I get mine from

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rdp50734

I use a merkur 37c slant short body with feather blades.

I do have to change the blade every shave as they blunt with my coarse beard. I do only shave once a week though.

As an engineer I can be scruffy ha ha


----------



## GleemSpray

Hereisphilly said:


> Feathers are ridiculously sharp but too sharp for me, I kept getting alot of irritation and nicks


Yes i thought so too initially when they tore my face up, but recently have had a few superb results by using fingertips and letting the Feather blade literally glide across with no pressure at all, no nicks or irritation at all ....

.....Will probably regret saying that very soon ... 

I bought 100 Derbys and have come to the conclusion they are safe and steady and are therefore great; no dramas and a half-decent shave everytime.


----------



## GleemSpray

I have found a use for my small stock of leftover Gillette Fusion Pro-Glide (!) blades, now that i am well into my DE shaving. They are great for a very-last pass to grab any micro stubble in those difficult places like the jaw-line, adams apple, edge of lips, under the nose etc where it is a bit of Russian Roulette to use a DE.

So when i have finished my DE shave, i splash some water on my face and just very lightly run all over with the super-safe pivoting multi-blade Gillette and the result is a BBS shave every time + also the Gillette blade doesn't seem to blunt much as the DE has already done all the hard work, so my guess is that i could easy get a month or more out of each Gillette blade by doing this.

Its not necessary to do this, as i can get a good close shave using my DE, but it really finishes the job off superbly well and the shave is so very much better than the shave i used to get from just using the Gillette, which on its own gives a smooth, but not-very-close shave.

I have also recently been trying out the Proraso "Sensitive Skin" Pre Shave Cream in a tub and also the Proraso "Sensitive Skin" Shaving Cream Tube and they seem to be great quality products.


----------



## LeadFarmer

rdp50734 said:


> I use a merkur 37c slant short body with feather blades.


Thats exactly what I use, but the barber pole version (longer handle).

Saying that, I had a wet shave today which was the first one in over a year.


----------



## GleemSpray

I do fancy trying a slant razor.


----------



## Ross

The 39c Slant Razor is superb,looks dangerous but shaves really well.


----------



## rdp50734

I crack mine open a bit to expose a bit more blade. Gives a great shave!

I grow my beard for 8 days and shave the heavy stuff with a more open blade and then tighten the handle and tidy up.


----------



## Paul04

what do you guys use when travelling abroad when only taking carry on ?


----------



## Guru

Cartridges.


----------



## GleemSpray

Paul04 said:


> what do you guys use when travelling abroad when only taking carry on ?


Multi-blade cartridge razor.

Gillette fusion pro glide currently, but whatever the latest is.

Expensive, but they do a quick, safe, and good-enough job of shaving.


----------



## great gonzo

Has anyone gone from a DE razor to a straight razor?

Gonz.


----------



## Hereisphilly

great gonzo said:


> Has anyone gone from a DE razor to a straight razor?
> 
> Gonz.


I have a shavette in my drawer and I am psyching myself up to use it!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

I tried a cheap shavette, built myself up to it very slowly by shaving a small patch each day on my cheeks and finishing with a DE, eventually moved onto small areas of my neck over a few weeks before finally getting far too confident and giving myself a 2" cut on my cheek leaving me resembling some kind of modern pirate. It's not come out the drawer since!!!

I have just received an Ikon X3 slant head today, rushed to try it just because despite having shaved at 7 this morning! It seems to have shaved pretty close but I can't really compare it fairly to my normal DE as I didn't shower first and only had half a days growth. I was also using a new shaving cream but I did stick to my favourite blades!


----------



## DRGloss

Oh my word. There are some traditional wet shavers here too. Legends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guru

I have been using a cheap stainless steel shavette on and off for a couple of years now. There is definitely a steep learning curve. The key is never to use it when you don't have time. It really teaches you to concentrate on the task at hand.

I never had a gash, but small cuts and nicks were quite common in the beginning months. Now with sufficient practice I can even take it out when short on time and give myself a superb one pass smooth shave.

In spite of all the trouble, the shave it gives has no comparison, even from a DE - the only thing probably will be better is shaving with a proper straight razor, but I can't talk about it since I've never done it.


----------



## great gonzo

So a shavette sounds like a good starting point???

Gonz.


----------



## Guru

great gonzo said:


> So a shavette sounds like a good starting point???
> 
> Gonz.


A shavette is a good starting point purely from cost and convenience point of view. However, I have heard people saying that shaving with a shavette is even harder to learn than a straight razor, because the DE blades used in it are less forgiving than the edge of a straight razor.

I went with a shavette due to two reasons -availability and maintainability.


----------



## jr2007

Guru said:


> A shavette is a good starting point purely from cost and convenience point of view. However, I have heard people saying that shaving with a shavette is even harder to learn than a straight razor, because the DE blades used in it are less forgiving than the edge of a straight razor.
> 
> I went with a shavette due to two reasons -availability and maintainability.


The DE blades are far sharper than a traditional straight razor. When I first got into traditional shaving, I had a Parker shavette and some feather blades. Safe to say I'm still recovering from the blood loss some 6 years later!

I would say once you get comfortable shaving with a DE (i.e. little to no pressure, gentle stretching of the skin, pre and post shave prep, etc.), give the shavette a go. A lot of the tips cross over but just remember to pull the skin tight and stay disciplined with the blade angle. Keep the alum block close by!

Edit: forgot to add, stick to Derby/Astra platinum or similar blades. They are a lot more forgiving in a shavette than something like Feather.


----------



## Guru

jr2007 said:


> Edit: forgot to add, stick to Derby/Astra platinum or similar blades. They are a lot more forgiving in a shavette than something like Feather.


+1 to this. I've also found that the shave is far more comfortable on second / third shave than the first with a new blade.


----------



## jr2007

Guru said:


> +1 to this. I've also found that the shave is far more comfortable on second / third shave than the first with a new blade.


As long as you keep the blades dry in between, that third shave is sublime :argie:


----------



## great gonzo

jr2007 said:


> As long as you keep the blades dry in between, that third shave is sublime :argie:


A dry blade in between??
I make sure I consistently keep mine wet while shaving.

Gonz.


----------



## jr2007

great gonzo said:


> A dry blade in between??
> I make sure I consistently keep mine wet while shaving.
> 
> Gonz.


I meant keep the blades dry between shaving sessions. Once you finish, dry the blade and keep in a dry place or put a drop of shaving oil on it. Razor blades corrode quite quickly when left damp over a few days.


----------



## james_death

As many will know i have extensive DE and straight razors and cheap and very expensive shavettes many vintage Straight razors.

All pretty well covered from others a shavette is only similar to a straight razor and is as stated actually a tougher learning curve if starting out shavette or straight just start doing the flat areas just start on your cheeks ... hey hey people i mean facial cheeks were not talking man escaping here... any way back on track... just do the cheeks and get used to using left hand for left side and right hand for rightist to get the muscle memory. work upto other areas as you get more comfortable but take care when doing every new area, the chin can be troublesome and the jaw line as you transition from the flat of the cheek to going over and under.

Your lookinging at a good 6 to eight weeks at least to start gettinging into the flow of a new shaving regime each tool has its specific way of operation so try not to just do one straight shave and then skip it a week or so you will never progress.

The shaved is less forgiving of errors than a straight but will leave a two inch cit at most unlike the 6inch cut i once gave myself with a straight.

the shavette is a cheaper way of trying unless you go the feather dx route say certainly no where near the straight razor investment but a way of trying but not truly the way of the straight.


----------



## great gonzo

Great post above thank you. 

I have just ordered a shavette so will take your advice (carefully). 

Gonz.


----------



## Ross

Get the local hospital on Speed dial Gonz lol


----------



## great gonzo

Ross said:


> Get the local hospital on Speed dial Gonz lol


Lol, I hope that's not advice from experience?

Gonz


----------



## Ross

Nah never been brave enough to try one yet.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## jr2007

great gonzo said:


> Great post above thank you.
> 
> I have just ordered a shavette so will take your advice (carefully).
> 
> Gonz.


It might feel a bit odd but it is definitely worth practicing with no blade in the shavette to get the angle right, particularly when you haven't developed the muscle memory to use both hands on the far side of your face.

When I started off, almost all of the nicks were due to incorrect blade angle rather than blade pressure or movement.


----------



## Starbuck88

I'm new to growing a beard and want something too keep it soft and manage the unwieldy hairs that stick out.

What beard oils recommended?


----------



## jr2007

Starbuck88 said:


> I'm new to growing a beard and want something too keep it soft and manage the unwieldy hairs that stick out.
> 
> What beard oils recommended?


I have used this in the past http://amzn.to/2eFROFT to keep my beard soft and to prevent irritation of my face. In terms of managing the shape and strays, regular trimming like you would with a hedge trimmer should keep everything in check.


----------



## danwel

I am currently using an electric razor which in all honesty does the trick as i am not what you would call someone who needs to shave an awful lot however i do want to buy some sort of razor that will allow me a nice clean shave from time to time or those special occasions where only smooth as a babys bum will do.

Any recommendations for something that is reasonably priced and is user friendly possibly too that will give me nice clean shave??


----------



## great gonzo

I take it you are referring to a wet shave?

If so I would recommend a Merkur 34C, very small and perfectly weighted which gives a very safe shave. With these types of razors you will not get a clean shave with only one pass you will have to do two maybe three but it's very rewarding and with all the shaving products available it makes your face/skin feel great.


----------



## Ross

Never used the 34C but I have the 39C which is a cracking razor.


----------



## jr2007

I would also throw in the Edwin Jagger DE89L, really nicely built and made in Sheffield with a solid weight http://amzn.to/2eJOmtG

Been using it regularly for 4 years now and it still looks like new.


----------



## Rayaan

Any recommendations on how to shave where the hair grain is in a circular sort of pattern? 

Its the one spot where I always get some sort of irritation, I suspect because its all circular so Im shaving against the grain on some parts. Really annoying as its about 3cm in diameter and stands out compared to the rest of my neck which is normal!


----------



## GleemSpray

I have hair growing in all directions around and under my chin. It gives a real tough stubble too, so i always end up with wrecked collars on shirts and fleeces where they rub against it and go all bobbly and knackered looking.

Since before getting into DE shaving, when i used multi-blade razors, i kind of settled on a routine of starting with a downward pass ( with the grain ), then I re-soap and 1 upward pass ( against the grain ) then a diagonal upward pass from mouth to ears on upper face and a reverse diagonal pass from ears to adams apple under the chin.

Even after some experimentation with DE shaving, i still follow this routine to get all the hairs properly, otherwise i end up with areas of tough micro - stubble left over. I can get a good "looking" shave just with a downward and then an upward pass, but it isn't evenly smooth on closer inspection.


----------



## james_death

some use the j hook method but probably best with multiple passes at different angles/direction but more passes can mean more irritation.


----------



## Hereisphilly

I'm coming to the end of my Taylor of old bond Street sandalwood cream, does anyone else have any recommendations?

I enjoy bowl lathering so I think I want to stay with creams, and tobs is great to shave with, but what I don't like is the white residue it leaves over the shaver after a few weeks use
I have to keep taking it apart and scrubbing it clean

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## james_death

I take razor apart every shave rinse and wipe residue gone.


----------



## Hereisphilly

james_death said:


> I take razor apart every shave rinse and wipe residue gone.


I unfortunately don't have time for that in the morning, takes me just under 20mins just for the shave!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

What about the blue stuff you see in the barbers?

Gonz.


----------



## Hereisphilly

great gonzo said:


> What about the blue stuff you see in the barbers?
> 
> Gonz.


That's not a bad idea actually, just leave the shaver in it during the day?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

When i change the blade in my DE, every third shave or so, i spray the stripped apart components with the conveniently placed spray bottle of bath cleaner spray (APC) and run my fingers over them then rinse under tap - job done !! Clean as new.


----------



## millns84

I've re-tried Astra Superior blades this week - Not used them since 2013 when I was first using a DE.

I thinK I might have found the ideal blade for me - Gilette 7 O'clock were really smooth/sharp but left me with a fair bit of irritation, Polsilvers gave much less irritation but seem to drag a bit and don't give me the best shave. Astra's seem to be somewhere inbetween so I'm pretty happy so far.

I'll try a few more blades, currently on the 2nd one, but so far so good. I'm also finding that I go through blades like mad - I get 1 shave from Polsilvers, 2 from Gilette and only 2 from the last Astra blade!


----------



## Hereisphilly

millns84 said:


> I've re-tried Astra Superior blades this week - Not used them since 2013 when I was first using a DE.
> 
> I thinK I might have found the ideal blade for me - Gilette 7 O'clock were really smooth/sharp but left me with a fair bit of irritation, Polsilvers gave much less irritation but seem to drag a bit and don't give me the best shave. Astra's seem to be somewhere inbetween so I'm pretty happy so far.
> 
> I'll try a few more blades, currently on the 2nd one, but so far so good. I'm also finding that I go through blades like mad - I get 1 shave from Polsilvers, 2 from Gilette and only 2 from the last Astra blade!


1 shave on the Polsilvers? Wowsers, I can get at least 4/5 before they start to nick

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## millns84

Hereisphilly said:


> 1 shave on the Polsilvers? Wowsers, I can get at least 4/5 before they start to nick
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I know, it's ridiculous. I've got a really thick beard which just kills blades.


----------



## GleemSpray

Same here, my stubble kills blades quickly. Best are Feathers, which I can get three good shaves out of. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Anyone got any recommendations for alternate shave cream or is tobs worth staying with?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

Hereisphilly said:


> Anyone got any recommendations for alternate shave cream or is tobs worth staying with?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Check out the traditional shaving products thread in this section there loads of creams that have been reviewed. 
I'm a TOBS fan love their cream, currently using the peppermint one which is lovely.

Gonz.


----------



## GleemSpray

Out of boredom, more than anything else, i went online and ordered a Parker 96R long handled TTO, which has arrived today.

Haven't used it yet, but first impressions out of the box are that it is made of substantially thick metal and materials, particularly the butterfly mechanism and doors.

It feels weighty in the hand and is a bit top heavy.

The chrome and paint finish appear to be thick and decent quality coatings, but not finished to a super high standard - the chrome has micro imperfections on much of it.

We shall see what happens at shave o'clock...


----------



## RisingPower

GleemSpray said:


> Out of boredom, more than anything else, i went online and ordered a Parker 96R long handled TTO, which has arrived today.
> 
> Haven't used it yet, but first impressions out of the box are that it is made of substantially thick metal and materials, particularly the butterfly mechanism and doors.
> 
> It feels weighty in the hand and is a bit top heavy.
> 
> The chrome and paint finish appear to be thick and decent quality coatings, but not finished to a super high standard - the chrome has micro imperfections on much of it.
> 
> We shall see what happens at shave o'clock...


Wonder how much that is like a gillette slim aside from weight. Love the slim but not sure what else to try, wondering about above the tie...


----------



## GleemSpray

First shave tonight with the Parker 96R long handled TTO, which arrived today.

I purposefully loaded a Derby Extra blade, which had been used once already, as I knew what to expect from that blade. I thought I would save my Feathers and Wilkinson Swords until I knew how this new shaver handles.

First thing I noticed, on loading the blade, is that the Parker has a tiny, tiny amount of play in the blade mounting mechanism and it is necessary to give the razor a small shake to precisely centre the blade, before fully tightening it. This is similar to my other TTO, a Feather Popular and I think it is an inevitable result from having a TTO mechanism ? 

If you just threw a blade in, then the blade alignment really wouldn’t be bad at all, but I think it is not quite as precise as a two or three piece razor. It isn’t a big issue in practice.

Once underway, the Parker appears ( to me) to be noticeably more aggressive than my EJ89, which I suspect may be partially due to the extra weight – it certainly is a heavier razor and you have to be delicate with it. I don’t think it would be forgiving of clumsy hands.

The finished shave was smooth and a fraction closer, in my estimation, than I usually get with a Derby Extra blade.

I really like the idea of TTO’s, but had given up on my Feather Popular, because I just could not get a close shave with it – it is far too mild for me.

The Parker 96R seems well constructed and gave me a really good shave, so i am more than happy with it for £22 delivered.


----------



## RisingPower

GleemSpray said:


> First thing I noticed, on loading the blade, is that the Parker has a tiny, tiny amount of play in the blade mounting mechanism and it is necessary to give the razor a small shake to precisely centre the blade, before fully tightening it. This is similar to my other TTO, a Feather Popular and I think it is an inevitable result from having a TTO mechanism ?
> .


Haven't noticed this on the slim?


----------



## GleemSpray

Its only a tiny amount and you notice it more, i think, because of the way a TTO mechanism uses the doors to clamp the blade - i am probably being a bit OCD about it !!

My EJ89 has a similar amount of play when the head isn't tightened fully, but the process of assembling a three piece makes it less likely to be off centre.


----------



## GleemSpray

Tried a fresh Feather Hi Stainless blade in the Parker 96R tonight and it went well - the heaviness of the Parker head means you have to use absolute fingertips and let it glide under its own weight.I got a couple of tiny light nicks, but no cuts or anything major and no razor rash, so i am happy with the Parker and will continue to use it.

The additional bulk of the TTO head means it is a little trickier to get into tight areas like under the nose.

I also noted that the additional weight means there is a little less feedback from the blade about what it is doing, so it is a touch more nervy than using my regular razor, which is a combo of EJ89 head on a Merkur 20c long handle.

I really can't believe i have come full circle back to "proper"razors in my 50's, after a lifetime of various multi-blades and electric razors, but i am very much enjoying the re-discovery. Am also getting my shaves down to a quite respectable and regular 15 mins end to end.


----------



## GleemSpray

Tried an Astra SP blade yesterday and also today.

Very nice - very nearly as smooth as a Derby Extra, but noticeably that bit sharper.


----------



## NickTB

Just signed up for this Will then cancel once the razor arrives. Looks good for £2 P&P only :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray

NickTB said:


> Just signed up for this Will then cancel once the razor arrives. Looks good for £2 P&P only :thumb:


Yes not a bad price at all !!

Beyond that it seems to be a regular price of £14 for 6 cartridge, to last 6 weeks.

I can get 7 days out of a Gillette fusion cartridge (which seem remarkably similar), then it goes off quite quickly, so a box of 6 cartridges every 6 weeks seems reasonable and the regular price of £14 for 6 cartridges, is similar to the cost of Gillette cartridges if you shop around a bit.

I now shave once a day with the DE, 3 passes, and finish off with a light pass of my Gillette fusion, which grabs any bits of stubble around the jaw line and other awkward places.

This gives a BBS shave every time. The bonus is that the Fusion cartridge lasts for ages and ages, as it is only doing very light duty on an already close shaved face - my current one is nearly a month old and is still sharp, although i do religiously clean it on an old pair of jeans every day which seems to help a lot.

Still loving the Astra SP blades - a really good compromise between sharp and smooth, for my skin / stubble.


----------



## james_death

Hereisphilly said:


> I unfortunately don't have time for that in the morning, takes me just under 20mins just for the shave!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I know its old post... but 30 seconds to strip and clean, resemble.

You could drop in a ipa solution thats not india pale ale.


----------



## millns84

A bit different, but I used a Boldking razor last night. 

I saw a special offer for the razor with one blade for £3.00 so thought I'd try it. I didn't expect much, quite sceptical really but for a cartridge razor I was genuinely impressed. 

I'll see how long the blade lasts as my beard kills blades quickly but if I can get a week out of a blade then I might even subscribe, £2 per blade which seems steep compared to DE but nowhere near as much as other cartridge razors.


----------



## josje

anyone tried qshave?


----------



## GleemSpray

I am very happy with the process (?) that i have recently settled on : a 3 pass (WTG, ATG, XTG) shave with the DE in the morning and finished off with a very light pass over the difficult areas with my Gillette Fusion Proglide, to make use of the multi-blade flexball getting the curvy bits of my face shaved properly. Once i have DE shaved, i only need a splash of water before finishing off with the Gillette Fusion.

I get an all over BBS every time, which takes a good 12 hours to start producing stubble again and the Fusion blade stays sharp and usable for weeks, because all the hard work is done by the DE.

Daytime top-ups are done with an electric shaver or the Fusion, if really necessary, but generally my shaves are 7am and 7pm.


----------



## Ross

Is this thread still on the go? :lol:


----------



## GleemSpray

I think "proper shaving" is getting ever more popular.


----------



## Ross

Yeah it gets under your skin quite quickly.


----------



## great gonzo

Ross said:


> Yeah it gets under your skin quite quickly.


It goes over your skin Ross!!
Just saying.

Gonz.


----------



## james_death

Ross said:


> Is this thread still on the go? :lol:


Nope your stuck in a virtual reality this thread was closed down years ago as simply no interest was shown in the topic matter...

Ive only hacked the code to bring this whole charade to a close...


----------



## Ross

In Florence right now so will be buying a lot of this tomorrow 










Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

Good stuff. 

I use the green pre-shave and green soap in a bowl and they work great.


----------



## great gonzo

A couple of new ones for me to try.



Gonz.


----------



## shaunwistow

I've just started using a DE Razor, should have done it years ago. I find I now have an addiction, just some of my recent purchases...


----------



## rgjusa

I was nodding sagely until the Old Spice!


----------



## shaunwistow

rgjusa said:


> I was nodding sagely until the Old Spice!


Lovely original Shulton one from the 80's, bargain at £2 :argie:


----------



## wee man

7 day shop 100 blades £10.

Wee Man


----------



## Ross

Spicebomb is superb,the scent lasts and lasts.


----------



## GleemSpray

wee man said:


> 7 day shop 100 blades £10.
> 
> Wee Man


The Wilkinson Sword razor they show alongside the blades is a great travel / spare DE razor.

It's well weighted and balanced as it has a solid metal shaft inside the plastic handle. Smooth in use and virtually impossible to cut yourself. You really cant do better for a fiver, including blades.

https://www.7dayshop.com/products/wilkinson-sword-classic-razor-wet-shave-with-double-edge-blades-wh2-7000155z


----------



## rgjusa

GleemSpray said:


> The Wilkinson Sword razor they show alongside the blades is a great travel / spare DE razor.
> 
> It's well weighted and balanced as it has a solid metal shaft inside the plastic handle. Smooth in use and virtually impossible to cut yourself. You really cant do better for a fiver, including blades.
> 
> https://www.7dayshop.com/products/wilkinson-sword-classic-razor-wet-shave-with-double-edge-blades-wh2-7000155z


I have never tried it, but as you mentioned "travel", have you tried travelling with it in your carry-on luggage when travelling by air? I know that they are banned but I accidentally carried one through once and never got stopped (I have since removed it and not tried again). I am wondering if you/anyone else has experience of this.


----------



## GleemSpray

I put a battery razor in my carry on for long haul top ups, everything else gets checked in. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## rgjusa

GleemSpray said:


> I put a battery razor in my carry on for long haul top ups, everything else gets checked in.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Heresy! Douse him in righteous cleansing oil!


----------



## GleemSpray

rgjusa said:


> Heresy! Douse him in righteous cleansing oil!


Hehehehe,,,absolutely.

.... But, when you have been bumped around in bathrooms by air turbulance as often as i have, you realise that a DE razor is asking for trouble, even if you got it past the TSA....

I am on my third generation of these Braun travel razors and they are surprisingly powerful for a battery razor. Only cost about £15 too.

Great design, features and performance - cant recommend them enough to keep in travel kit and in car for emergency top-up shaves.


----------



## Andysp

Ross said:


> Spicebomb is superb,the scent lasts and lasts.


X2 for that,my mrs loves it more than me!!


----------



## Paul04

In the market for a new shaving brush. Any recomendations? £30 buget


----------



## jr2007

Paul04 said:


> In the market for a new shaving brush. Any recomendations? £30 buget


The TOBS entry-level badger hair brush is a good quality brush http://amzn.to/2rKTiU3 retains a lot of moisture without dripping everywhere and it holds enough lather for a 3-pass shave. If you prefer a synthetic brush, the one they sell in the Body Shop is decent as well as the Bluebeard's Revenge brush http://amzn.to/2rL7Lzo


----------



## jr2007

I should add if you go for a badger hair brush, always dry it out and if you can leave it hanging bristles down when you are done. The base of the brush can rot if left damp for extended periods of time.


----------



## Hereisphilly

I've had this for 2 years now and its still going great, very cheap too

I liked the fact it was a mixed brush as boar and badger bristles have their own benefits

http://www.shaving-shack.com/progre...ed-badger-and-boar-bristle-shaving-brush.html


----------



## GleemSpray

After some internet research, I bought a Progress Vulfix 404 Grosvenor Mixed Badger and Boar Bristle Shaving Brush (phew !) back in November last year for about £12 at the time. It has been very good to use and seems to be a well made product.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004X1BFEM/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Hereisphilly

GleemSpray said:


> After some internet research, I bought a Progress Vulfix 404 Grosvenor Mixed Badger and Boar Bristle Shaving Brush (phew !) back in November last year for about £12 at the time. It has been very good to use and seems to be a well made product.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004X1BFEM/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Good choice haha, posted that above you

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

Hereisphilly said:


> Good choice haha, posted that above you
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Ahah.. I always forget to refresh the page before posting a reply !! 

Anyhoo ... its certainly a quality brush for the money. Havn't noticed any bristle loss in the 6 months that i have owned it and used it every day


----------



## Paul04

Cheers guys


----------



## 0-MAT-0

Paul04 said:


> In the market for a new shaving brush. Any recomendations? £30 buget


This one without a shadow of a doubt. Had it for over 6 months now and it is as good as when I first used it. Don't let the sub £11 price put you off:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0030GB3Q6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Ross

0-MAT-0 said:


> This one without a shadow of a doubt. Had it for over 6 months now and it is as good as when I first used it. Don't let the sub £11 price put you off:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0030GB3Q6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I have the chrome version,for the money it's very good.


----------



## Estoril-5

After having my Merkur 34c for many years i find myself having to shave everyday if I want a fairly clean shave, as I don't need to everyday I shave every few days.

However now with a new job and having to be presentable and customer facing every day I'm looking to get a closer shave and shave every other day.

Question is, will an adjustable DE razor be better for me in getting a closer shave? And if so, which one do you recommend?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

Or use different blades ?

I use Astra blades for general use and shave every morning, but if i switch to Feather blades i get a really close shave and can then skip a day because of much slower re-growth.


----------



## Estoril-5

GleemSpray said:


> Or use different blades ?
> 
> I use Astra blades for general use and shave every morning, but if i switch to Feather blades i get a really close shave and can then skip a day because of much slower re-growth.


I use Gillette 7 o'clock blades and they prove a comfortable shave but just not close enough after 2 passes.

I've used feathers but they leave me with rash in several areas.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

Estoril-5 said:


> I use Gillette 7 o'clock blades and they prove a comfortable shave but just not close enough after 2 passes.
> 
> I've used feathers but they leave me with rash in several areas.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I used to have a Merkur Futur adjustable razor but i've switched back to a fixed, i have a Feathers Stainless DE and use their blades. They can give you a rash but i find if i use a hot flannel at least four or five times and let the blade do the work, i don't get the rash.


----------



## huxley309

Next choice would be a 37c with an Astra platinum, if that's not enough then Merkur R41 will give you what your after.


----------



## rgjusa

Did anybody else use the Superdrug branded 2 in one Aftershave Balm and Moisturiser with aloe vera and liquorice and root extract? Cheap as chips, just as good as the "big brands" but it seems to have disappeared off the shelves of Superdrug (in Hampshire at least)? I wonder if the brands did not like the competition it posed.


----------



## Arvi

rgjusa said:


> Did anybody else use the Superdrug branded 2 in one Aftershave Balm and Moisturiser with aloe vera and liquorice and root extract? Cheap as chips, just as good as the "big brands" but it seems to have disappeared off the shelves of Superdrug (in Hampshire at least)? I wonder if the brands did not like the competition it posed.


Not seen that. I've been using a combo of Nivea alcohol free aftershave balm and moisturisers or the Bulldog moisturiser. Quite often on offer and better than then the Clinique stuff I used to spend money on.

I'm coming to the end of my tub of Cococnut Oil that I use instead of shaving cream. - about £6 for a large tub and lasted well over a year! It keeps the skin smooth and a nice glow despite me being 40 years of age!

Anyone got any recommendations for any substitute or shall I stick to what I use?

Also I have been buying the mixed sample of blades but always forget which ones gave me the closer shave or which ones landed me with a few cuts! Any nice close shaving blades that anyone can recommend? I was 40 on Saturday and need to pay more attention to baby smooth skin to keep me looking younger.


----------



## jr2007

Estoril-5 said:


> After having my Merkur 34c for many years i find myself having to shave everyday if I want a fairly clean shave, as I don't need to everyday I shave every few days.
> 
> However now with a new job and having to be presentable and customer facing every day I'm looking to get a closer shave and shave every other day.
> 
> Question is, will an adjustable DE razor be better for me in getting a closer shave? And if so, which one do you recommend?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Switch to feather blades for the closest shave https://amzn.to/2GEj4xL, they can be unforgiving for a novice but as a seasoned DE shaver you will enjoy the extra closeness. If you are shaving frequently, the adjustable DE razors are unlikely to give you the extra smoothness you are looking for as the adjustment is to compensate for longer beard growth.


----------



## rgjusa

I second the Feather blade. I have not tried all blades, but this is the one that I settled on.


----------



## great gonzo

For a closer shave I suggest you use a slant bar razor. 


Gonz.


----------



## Arvi

Ordered a pack of Feathers and tried it this morning. I was worried with reviews saying it is easy to nick yourself with these extra sharp blades. I'm not sure if its due to my technique or just luck but I got a close cut without any nicks!

I guess if this is the first time I had used a DE then I may have been more prone to a blood bath, and also I may have been slightly more careful then usual but it didn't take me any longer than usual. I usually do one drag with down and then one up and then tidy up with another pass but I only needed to go down, and then up and there wasn't much to shave on the upward stroke.

Cheers for the heads up, my wife and baby will be pleased !


----------



## Paul04

I have been shaving for 3 years now with a parker DE razor (beginner razor). I would like to move up to a new razor (intermediate?) but I'm not sure what to go for. I have been looking the last couple of days and still no clearer on what to get. I use truefitt and hill comfort shaving cream with their oil and my favorite blade is gillette 7 0 clock sharp edge. I do 2 passes and this gives me a very close shave. 

Any thoughts on a new razor?


----------



## Mad Ad

A slant bar razor is a level up and generally for more advance shavers, as long as your technique is good/smooth action then the rewards are very good with the slant. Using a Gillette 7o’clock or a feather blade work very well.


----------



## Alex29

Nice to see that a couple of my hobbies are mixing!

I’ve been using a DE razor for probably 6-7 years now, and I won’t look back. However the key to a great shave is in the preparation, and a decent brush to work up a lather and really get it into your beard is the biggest difference maker for me. Currently using as I have since I started, an Edwin Jagger 89 with the barley handle. Great razor. Best blades for me are Gillette Nacets or personna lab blues. Arko is my current soap of choice but I’ve got tons of soaps/creams, and thousands of blades. Always find shaving in the shower is best for me!


----------



## Nidge76

I've just really found this section and it's got me interested in getting a new razor.

I have used a Wilkinson sword fusion razor for years without really considering alternatives even though I've never really been happy with it.

Thing is I haven't a clue where to start or if even these safety razors would work for me.

I tend to have sensitive skin particularly when Shaving and always end up with a rash. This tends to mean I don't shave regularly.

No idea on budget but any pointers on brands or costs for a beginner and which websites to start looking at would be great. 

Cheers

Neil.

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky Red

Get onto Shaving Shack or similar and DYOR. 

Merkur make some great razors and you could start with Merkur, Gillette or Derby blades. Happy to send you some Derbys to try I have loads of them. (not the best but a average to decent blade that should not cut you!)

Get a decent brush and a decent sensitive skin cream such as Proraso or Taylor's or similar and an Alum Bloc which will treat the skin after shaving. 

Shave down and with the growth. Don't go against the grain it will aggravate the skin and give you rash. Hot towel or hot water on face before you start, Nice lather with a brush and let rest for a couple of minutes, shave and then rinse with cold water and alum bloc. 

Wipe with towel and admire your results.


----------



## Nidge76

Tricky Red said:


> Get onto Shaving Shack or similar and DYOR.
> 
> Merkur make some great razors and you could start with Merkur, Gillette or Derby blades. Happy to send you some Derbys to try I have loads of them. (not the best but a average to decent blade that should not cut you!)
> 
> Get a decent brush and a decent sensitive skin cream such as Proraso or Taylor's or similar and an Alum Bloc which will treat the skin after shaving.
> 
> Shave down and with the growth. Don't go against the grain it will aggravate the skin and give you rash. Hot towel or hot water on face before you start, Nice lather with a brush and let rest for a couple of minutes, shave and then rinse with cold water and alum bloc.
> 
> Wipe with towel and admire your results.


Thanks for taking the time to respond. It has been very helpful.

Also thank you for the kind offer to send me some blades it is appreciated. However I think I am going to buy a mixed pack of blades to see what I like best.

I have had a look at the Shaving Shack website and come up with the following shopping list. Does this cover everything to get me started?

Merkur 23C Long handled Classic razor.

Mixed pack of 10 Feather, 10 Derby & 10 Israeli blades.

The Guvnor pure badger brush.

Osma Alum Bloc.

Proraso Pre & Post sensitive shave cream.

Proraso Ultra sensitive shaving cream jar.

and finally a bowl and stand of some description.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## GleemSpray

As a good all-rounder for sensitive skin (like mine) i can really recommend Astra SP blades - they are as forgiving aa Derby's, yet that bit sharper. 



Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge76

GleemSpray said:


> As a good all-rounder for sensitive skin (like mine) i can really recommend Astra SP blades - they are as forgiving aa Derby's, yet that bit sharper.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


SP - Superior Platinum? I might take a look at those as well.

Thanks.


----------



## Tricky Red

> Thanks for taking the time to respond. It has been very helpful.
> 
> Also thank you for the kind offer to send me some blades it is appreciated. However I think I am going to buy a mixed pack of blades to see what I like best.
> 
> I have had a look at the Shaving Shack website and come up with the following shopping list. Does this cover everything to get me started?
> 
> Merkur 23C Long handled Classic razor.
> 
> Mixed pack of 10 Feather, 10 Derby & 10 Israeli blades.
> 
> The Guvnor pure badger brush.
> 
> Osma Alum Bloc.
> 
> Proraso Pre & Post sensitive shave cream.
> 
> Proraso Ultra sensitive shaving cream jar.
> 
> and finally a bowl and stand of some description.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.


Seems to be ok, yes. Personally I wouldn't bother with a bowl or stand, your sink should be ok for that purpose. I use the Proraso cream, I find it easier. I wet my brush and squeeze cream onto it to lather up then rinse the brush. You should get a stand for your brush otherwise the bristles will rot. Bristles down. Edwin Jagger do badger brushes with a stand.


----------



## 350Chris

I have found the Gillette 7 o'clock blades (yellow pack) to be very forgiving when starting out.

Avoid the wilkinson sword blades - they are horrifically sharp and not at all forgiving...I ended up looking like I'd been rinsing with glass shards! Really need more practice with those!


----------



## Nidge76

Thanks for the input.

Think I have a much better idea of what to buy now. Seems like I need to try a few different brands of blade out to see what suits me best.

Hopefully I will be buying these at the end of the month when I get paid so I will report back.

Cheers.


----------



## Ross

I found I used to get bad rashes after shaving but I got into the habit of using a good face wash before shaving and I have rarely had a rash post shave since using face wash.


----------



## Alex29

Crappy couple of days car wise (track rod ends need replacing, cars developing a misfire also...) but just had a lovely shave.

Proraso green soap, the same Omega 10065 boar brush I've had for 7 years, and a Supermax Blue Diamond blade in my EJ89. Blades aren't for everyone, but they're cheap as chips and my beard isn't overly thick so work nicely with me. Cheap enough to bin every shave anyway. Feeling better now, ready to crack on with the car in the morning!

If the repairs/diagnostics go well tomorrow, might even treat the car to a wash. If the diagnostics go how I imagine they're going to, there will be no point as it could be engine rebuild time which I do not have the funds for and the car isn't worth it!


----------



## rgjusa

I am a convert to the Proraso soap now too. Hope the car stuff goes ok.


----------



## jr2007

GleemSpray said:


> As a good all-rounder for sensitive skin (like mine) i can really recommend Astra SP blades - they are as forgiving aa Derby's, yet that bit sharper.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


+1 on Astra SPs as a daily blade, I find they are a more consistent blade too.


----------



## jr2007

I would consider witch hazel as the astringent of choice over an alum block over time, it is not as "strong" an astringent but it is more soothing on the skin.

However when starting out, an alum block is a useful indication of technique as if your face stings after a shave when using the block, it is because you have been too aggressive (normally from too much pressure).


----------



## GleemSpray

jr2007 said:


> I would consider witch hazel as the astringent of choice over an alum block over time, it is not as "strong" an astringent but it is more soothing on the skin.
> 
> However when starting out, an alum block is a useful indication of technique as if your face stings after a shave when using the block, it is because you have been too aggressive (normally from too much pressure).


I have been using £2 bottles of distilled witch hazel from Sainsburys for a good while now as an after shave - a quick splash settles everything down and doesn't sting at all - can really recommend witch hazel.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge76

After the helpful advice you have all given me (some I took on board and some I didn't :lol: ) with regards to me starting out in DE razors and shaving;

I ordered some stuff from The Shaving Shack and a few bits of ebay.

I chose the Merkur 23C Razor and the brush is pure badger hair.

I also have some Astra SP blades on the way so will have 3 different brands to try out.



I just hope after finding this site and spending a fortune on detailing gear this shaving lark doesn't go down the same slippery slope


----------



## GleemSpray

Nidge76 said:


> After the helpful advice you have all given me (some I took on board and some I didn't :lol: ) with regards to me starting out in DE razors and shaving;


Two Top Tips:

1) "Soften That Stubble" - Hot water, pre shave cream ...whatever it takes ... if it still feels like sandpaper to your fingertips, then it will be a rough ride for the blade, so do whatever you can to soften it.

2) let the blade do the work - no downward pressure required, like multi-blade razors need - hold the razor with fingertips to start off and let it glide genttly , till you get the hang.

Take you time, go gently and,,,enjoy !!!


----------



## rgjusa

GleemSpray said:


> Two Top Tips:
> 
> 1) "Soften That Stubble" - Hot water, pre shave cream ...whatever it takes ... if it still feels like sandpaper to your fingertips, then it will be a rough ride for the blade, so do whatever you can to soften it.
> 
> *2) let the blade do the work - no downward pressure required, like multi-blade razors need - hold the razor with fingertips to start off and let it glide genttly , till you get the hang.*
> 
> Take you time, go gently and,,,enjoy !!!


Nail meet hammer. I think that is where a lot of people fall at the first hurdle and cut themselves to ribbons and give up.


----------



## Nidge76

Thanks Gleemspray for those tips. It's a bit sad I know but I'm quite looking forward to trying it out. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr2007

GleemSpray said:


> Two Top Tips:
> 
> 1) "Soften That Stubble" - Hot water, pre shave cream ...whatever it takes ... if it still feels like sandpaper to your fingertips, then it will be a rough ride for the blade, so do whatever you can to soften it.
> 
> *2) let the blade do the work - no downward pressure required, like multi-blade razors need - hold the razor with fingertips to start off and let it glide genttly , till you get the hang.*
> 
> Take you time, go gently and,,,enjoy !!!


This. Of all habits from the Gillette era to break, this can be tough but your skin will love you for it!


----------



## Nidge76

Just a quick update on this.

I've had a few shaves with my new razor now. First couple of times was a bit of a massacre :doublesho but getting much better at it now.

I am now starting to get use to the gentle controlled approach required and getting more confident using the DE razor. I am very happy with the shave, it's so much better than my old 5 bladed Wilkinson Sword.

Thanks for all the advice guys.


----------



## millns84

Afternoon gents.

Just having an issue with my DE so thought this would be the place to go!

I've owned a Bluebeard's Revenge Scimitar razor for nearly six years now. I've used numerous blades/creams/foams over the years without any real issues... Just some products were better than others.

Just recently, say 2-3 weeks, I've been making an absolute mess of my face shaving. I've replaced the blade a good 4-5 times in that time period to no avail and have given the razor a good clean in the event that the blade wasn't being held in the correct position.

At this point I'm considering that the razor may have "worn out" and might need a replacement. My thinking is that changing blades 2-3 times a week over 6 years could have worn the fittings and the threads... but is this even possible?

Ideally, I don't want to change razor as it's been great, but likewise I can't keep up with the horrendous razor rash and small cuts I'm getting!


----------



## GP Punto

millns84 said:


> Afternoon gents.
> 
> Just having an issue with my DE so thought this would be the place to go!
> 
> I've owned a Bluebeard's Revenge Scimitar razor for nearly six years now. I've used numerous blades/creams/foams over the years without any real issues... Just some products were better than others.
> 
> Just recently, say 2-3 weeks, I've been making an absolute mess of my face shaving. I've replaced the blade a good 4-5 times in that time period to no avail and have given the razor a good clean in the event that the blade wasn't being held in the correct position.
> 
> At this point I'm considering that the razor may have "worn out" and might need a replacement. My thinking is that changing blades 2-3 times a week over 6 years could have worn the fittings and the threads... but is this even possible?
> 
> Ideally, I don't want to change razor as it's been great, but likewise I can't keep up with the horrendous razor rash and small cuts I'm getting!


I havent heard of razors wearing out. I guess that your technique hasnt changed, you use very hot water and the same shaving soap?

There was a program on TV about fake shaving blades, especially Gillette, the fakes from China look like a mountain range under a microscope when compared to an authentic Gillette blade.

Very surprised that you change the blades 2/3 times a week, mine lasts 3 weeks shaving every other day.


----------



## millns84

GP Punto said:


> I havent heard of razors wearing out. I guess that your technique hasnt changed, you use very hot water and the same shaving soap?
> 
> There was a program on TV about fake shaving blades, especially Gillette, the fakes from China look like a mountain range under a microscope when compared to an authentic Gillette blade.
> 
> Very surprised that you change the blades 2/3 times a week, mine lasts 3 weeks shaving every other day.


I've got a very thick beard and ridiculously sensitive skin, so after 2 shaves the blade isn't sharp enough to not irritate the skin around my neck.

I was just thinking that the thread which holds the razor together might have worn but I agree it's a bit of an odd theory.

I've not changed anything for a fair few months. Even if the Gillette blades I'm using are fakes then I've been using them for ages without issue!

I might try a different brand of blade as it's the cheapest option, otherwise I'll have to grab another razor.


----------



## andyboyo

millns84 said:


> Afternoon gents.
> 
> Just having an issue with my DE so thought this would be the place to go!
> 
> I've owned a Bluebeard's Revenge Scimitar razor for nearly six years now. I've used numerous blades/creams/foams over the years without any real issues... Just some products were better than others.
> 
> Just recently, say 2-3 weeks, I've been making an absolute mess of my face shaving. I've replaced the blade a good 4-5 times in that time period to no avail and have given the razor a good clean in the event that the blade wasn't being held in the correct position.
> 
> At this point I'm considering that the razor may have "worn out" and might need a replacement. My thinking is that changing blades 2-3 times a week over 6 years could have worn the fittings and the threads... but is this even possible?
> 
> Ideally, I don't want to change razor as it's been great, but likewise I can't keep up with the horrendous razor rash and small cuts I'm getting!


I had this happen to me as well with a Merkur 34C. The chrome plating under the head of the razor had started to bubble which meant that the blade wasn't sitting correctly. Bought a new razor - problem solved.


----------



## millns84

andyboyo said:


> I had this happen to me as well with a Merkur 34C. The chrome plating under the head of the razor had started to bubble which meant that the blade wasn't sitting correctly. Bought a new razor - problem solved.


Just had the razor apart and this is exactly what it was. Barely noticeable bubbling under the head of the razor.

Sort of disappointed but I suppose around six years is a good innings.

Looking at the Bluebeards Revenge Cutlass now or I might even go German and get a Merkur.


----------



## stealthwolf

Wow I've had my Merkur 34C since 2011 and I've not noticed any bubbling. I haven't even gotten round to cleaning the green stuff off (does anyone have tips for this?).

I shall look under the razor head tonight.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Just inspected mine as it's been destroying my neck lately, put it down to bad habits forming over the years but I have some bubbling on the head. Its not in places where I would have thought would cause issues though, it's away from the blade. I can't remember what brand it is but it's a slant head that screws onto a Muhle R89 handle.

Stealthwolf, for cleaning I use a very diluted degreaser and hot water to soften any gunk then scrub with a soft toothbrush


----------



## muzzer

GP Punto said:


> I havent heard of razors wearing out. I guess that your technique hasnt changed, you use very hot water and the same shaving soap?
> 
> There was a program on TV about fake shaving blades, especially Gillette, the fakes from China look like a mountain range under a microscope when compared to an authentic Gillette blade.
> 
> Very surprised that you change the blades 2/3 times a week, mine lasts 3 weeks shaving every other day.


My beard hair is very coarse and i can trash a Feathers blade in one shave if i let the beard grow a bit.


----------



## muzzer

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Stealthwolf, for cleaning I use a very diluted degreaser and hot water to soften any gunk then scrub with a soft toothbrush


We have very hard water where i live so i find myself using descaler to clean my Feather razor as it's the only thing that i find cleans it properly


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

muzzer said:


> My bear hair is very coarse and i can trash a Feathers blade in one shave if i let the beard grow a bit.


I'm glad it's not just me, Feathers blades give me one good shave, leave my skin too sensitive to shave the next day and are blunt then anyway!
Polsilvers seem to be the only ones that last a week for me!


----------



## millns84

So I did some browsing for a new razor, saw an offer on Amazon for an Earnest James MK001 so just went for it.

Has anyone ever used one? Never heard of them before.


----------



## GleemSpray

Just out of curiosity, i bought a tube of Palmolive shave cream (£2) and the palmolive shave stick (50p) in passing at the supermarket and you know what? - they are both really impressive to use.

The tube of shave cream particularly feels a lot mire expensive and luxurious than it costs.


----------



## muzzer

BigJimmyBovine said:


> I'm glad it's not just me, Feathers blades give me one good shave, leave my skin too sensitive to shave the next day and are blunt then anyway!
> Polsilvers seem to be the only ones that last a week for me!


My skin isn't sensitive afterwards, unless i don't get mr pre shave prep right, then i leave the sink looking like a slaughterhouse.


----------



## GleemSpray

If your skin is left sensitive, then you can use an old skool barber trick and use distilled witch hazel as an aftershave - settles the skin down as its an astringent and doesnt hurt or anything. I have used it for some years.

Can buy a decent sized bottle at any chemist for around £2.


----------



## stealthwolf

stealthwolf said:


> Wow I've had my Merkur 34C since 2011 and...I shall look under the razor head tonight.


Very slight brown stains. Not sure if it's the plating that's coming off. No rust bubbles.



BigJimmyBovine said:


> Stealthwolf, for cleaning I use a very diluted degreaser and hot water to soften any gunk then scrub with a soft toothbrush





muzzer said:


> We have very hard water where i live so i find myself using descaler to clean my Feather razor as it's the only thing that i find cleans it properly


Thanks. I ended up using washing up liquid and a nail brush (I don't have a spare or used toothbrush anywhere and I wasn't about to go out and buy one). Took a few goes to get the green stuff off the knurled handle but worked a treat.

I vaguely remember there's a way to thoroughly clean the badger brush to get rid of soap scum. I will look into doing that too.


----------



## Darlofan

I only shave in the shower so once a week I take blade out and give it a brush with wife's nailbrush(don't tell her) keeps it clean and I've never had any form of scum etc build up on it.


----------



## Mad Ad

Right guys if you are new to DE shaving or not tried them and fancy trying some blades out I have some freebies for you.

I have 3 lots of

Gillette 7 o’clock x5
Feather blade x1
Super platinum (surgical used) x1
Unbranded blade made in Israel x1

Of course all brand new and still in packaging I got them from a shaving websites so if you fancy a set to try some different blades please let me know and I will post them out to you.

I will be sending them as a set of the above so you will get all of them and I have 3 sets to give away.

All I ask is if you want a set that is fine and if you have not tried them before or new to DE shaving and want to gain some blade experience!!


----------



## Darlofan

Mad Ad said:


> Right guys if you are new to DE shaving or not tried them and fancy trying some blades out I have some freebies for you.
> 
> I have 3 lots of
> 
> Gillette 7 o'clock x5
> Feather blade x1
> Super platinum (surgical used) x1
> Unbranded blade made in Israel x1
> 
> Of course all brand new and still in packaging I got them from a shaving websites so if you fancy a set to try some different blades please let me know and I will post them out to you.
> 
> I will be sending them as a set of the above so you will get all of them and I have 3 sets to give away.
> 
> All I ask is if you want a set that is fine and if you have not tried them before or new to DE shaving and want to gain some blade experience!!


Not new to DE shaving but always used Astral blades. Willing to try these out though.


----------



## Mad Ad

Darlofan said:


> Not new to DE shaving but always used Astral blades. Willing to try these out though.


Okay just Pm me your address and will send them out to you in the post


----------



## GleemSpray

That's a kind offer.

I would add that the unbranded Israeli blade is quite possibly a Persona blade, which is the ones often found in high street stores under their own brand name. You see a lot of such blades with no markings on the blade and simply "made in Israel" on the back of the pack.

They are an OK blade.


----------



## Nidge76

Mad Ad said:


> Right guys if you are new to DE shaving or not tried them and fancy trying some blades out I have some freebies for you.
> 
> I have 3 lots of
> 
> Gillette 7 o'clock x5
> Feather blade x1
> Super platinum (surgical used) x1
> Unbranded blade made in Israel x1
> 
> Of course all brand new and still in packaging I got them from a shaving websites so if you fancy a set to try some different blades please let me know and I will post them out to you.
> 
> I will be sending them as a set of the above so you will get all of them and I have 3 sets to give away.
> 
> All I ask is if you want a set that is fine and if you have not tried them before or new to DE shaving and want to gain some blade experience!!


A very kind gesture, I'd like to take a set please if that's OK.

I got my first DE razor just under a year ago. Its so much better then my old standard razor.

I've only tried out Derby blades so far. I've got some Astra blades but haven't tried them or any others yet.

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

Derby and Astra SP are both smooth and safe choices, which will give you consistently good shaves.


----------



## Mad Ad

Nidge76 said:


> A very kind gesture, I'd like to take a set please if that's OK.
> 
> I got my first DE razor just under a year ago. Its so much better then my old standard razor.
> 
> I've only tried out Derby blades so far. I've got some Astra blades but haven't tried them or any others yet.
> 
> Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


Yeah sure just PM your address and I will send a set out for you.


----------



## Nidge76

Mad Ad said:


> Yeah sure just PM your address and I will send a set out for you.


Cheers pal. PM sent.

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Ad

One set left!


----------



## Darlofan

Mad Ad said:


> Okay just Pm me your address and will send them out to you in the post


Pm sent.


----------



## Mad Ad

Both sent out today on 1st class post


----------



## Nidge76

Mad Ad said:


> Both sent out today on 1st class post


Blades received today.

Thanks again for your kind offer.

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Ad

Nidge76 said:


> Blades received today.
> 
> Thanks again for your kind offer.
> 
> Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


No worries at all, enjoy!

The feathers are really sharp so take it easy and see what you think compared to others


----------



## Darlofan

Got mine today, thanks for that. 

I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## Mad Ad

Darlofan said:


> Got mine today, thanks for that.
> 
> I'll let you know how I get on.


No worries at all :thumb:


----------



## millns84

Anyone tried Derby Premium blades?

I've recently bought a selection box of blades to go through and these were included. 

No word of a lie, best shave I've had with a DE. Still going to work my way through the selection box but thinking about ordering a box of 100 of these as I've seen them going for £4!

Think I'll try Derby Extra next to see how they compare... Heard very mixed reviews on those though.


----------



## GleemSpray

I bought 100 Derby Extras and used about a third of them. The are a nice smooth blade, just not the sharpest blade ever.

Moved onto Astra SP, which have a similar smoothness, but are noticeably a bit sharper.


----------



## millns84

GleemSpray said:


> I bought 100 Derby Extras and used about a third of them. The are a nice smooth blade, just not the sharpest blade ever.
> 
> Moved onto Astra SP, which have a similar smoothness, but are noticeably a bit sharper.


I like the astras, went through 50 a few years ago before moving on to Gillette 7 o'clock.

I've got the stainless astras to try too.


----------



## Simonrev

OK Guys .... after just ridding myself of my beard I've always wanted to get into using a DE razor ... and seeing the cost of Gillette cartridges !!

So looking at this as a starter basis ... any thoughts


----------



## GleemSpray

Simonrev said:


> OK Guys .... after just ridding myself of my beard I've always wanted to get into using a DE razor ... and seeing the cost of Gillette cartridges !!
> 
> So looking at this as a starter basis ... any thoughts


The only thing I would change is the blades - the feathers are fantastic, but unforgiving, so maybe sonething a little safer to start with?

Something like a pack of Astra SP, or even good old Derby's for your first attempts maybe?


----------



## Simonrev

GleemSpray said:


> The only thing I would change is the blades - the feathers are fantastic, but unforgiving, so maybe sonething a little safer to start with?
> 
> Something like a pack of Astra SP, or even good old Derby's for your first attempts maybe?


Cheers for that - I'll add some


----------



## GP Punto

I havent shaved with a DE for many, many years, the last time I did so my neck was a complete bloody mess that took a few days to heal. The idea of DE shaving appeals, not neccessarily for a closer shave but to reduce the cost of shaving, I currently use Gillette Mach 3, they work well for me but the price of the blades is climbing ever upwards. I get around 12-15 shaves per blade.

I have watched the Youtube vids on how to shave correctly.

Is there a razor and DE blade that is least likely to remove the skin from my neck or am I better off financially and other ways in staying with my Mach 3


----------



## Mac-

I use a traditional cutthroat razor, spend the money on a good quality steel blade (Japanese or Damascus) and you've got a razor for life essentially. Once you've mastered the straight razor shave you'll have the closest shave possible and no razor rash


----------



## GleemSpray

GP Punto said:


> I havent shaved with a DE for many, many years, the last time I did so my neck was a complete bloody mess that took a few days to heal. The idea of DE shaving appeals, not neccessarily for a closer shave but to reduce the cost of shaving, I currently use Gillette Mach 3, they work well for me but the price of the blades is climbing ever upwards. I get around 12-15 shaves per blade.
> 
> I have watched the Youtube vids on how to shave correctly.
> 
> Is there a razor and DE blade that is least likely to remove the skin from my neck or am I better off financially and other ways in staying with my Mach 3


I have been playing around with DE razors for a few year snow and, in my experience, the 2 most important things, above all other considerations, are these:

1) soften that stubble - really put some time into getting the skin hot and lathered - and - let the lather stay in place for a minute or so before shaving.

2) let the blade do the work - go slow and go gently.

If you dont do these things, and take your time, you get get sliced by any razor / blade combo.

Allow 15mins or more for the shave - dont rush it !!!


----------



## muzzer

GP Punto said:


> I havent shaved with a DE for many, many years, the last time I did so my neck was a complete bloody mess that took a few days to heal. The idea of DE shaving appeals, not neccessarily for a closer shave but to reduce the cost of shaving, I currently use Gillette Mach 3, they work well for me but the price of the blades is climbing ever upwards. I get around 12-15 shaves per blade.
> 
> I have watched the Youtube vids on how to shave correctly.
> 
> Is there a razor and DE blade that is least likely to remove the skin from my neck or am I better off financially and other ways in staying with my Mach 3


Blades wise, it's trial and error, i favour Feathers blades but my beard hair is incredibly coarse and if i leave it a week, i can trash two blades getting rid of it all properly. Connaught Shaving do a trial pack of blades, try each pack and see what works for you but maybe avoid Feathers for a while as they are very thin and very very very sharp.

Razors wise, you pats your money so to speak. I tried a Merkur Futur and it was a nice razor but i bought a Feathers stainless jobbie and it's so much nicer but there are other types available, it all depends on your taste and budget. Mine was about £150 but i would rather sell my kidneys than part with it now.

The main thing is to find a decent soap and brush combination that works for you and as others have said, make sure you get the beard nice and soft - after a bath/shower or hot towel is best, then map your beard and see which way your beard hair grows and shave with the growth.
That's what i do anyway and haven't had an ingrowing hair for years or nicked myself either.


----------



## Simonrev

Ok - everything arrived from various sources as I'm a tight git 
Went slightly left field on the razor .... gets rave reviews so I'll report back










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

The Feather Popular is a good razor, but its very mild and, for me, the blade protection bars get in the way a bit.

Great travel or shower razor, for when you want a fast + safe shave, but it does work best with very sharp blades like feathers really to offset its mildness.

I also have the plastic Wilkinson Sword Classic DE razor and much prefer that as a safe travel / shower razor.


----------



## Simonrev

OK - First run out done and I'm not in hospital !!

Findings and questions .....

I did a 3 pass shave ... 

Used the Proraso pre shave first

Left that on whilst I created the lather - seemed that it ended up the brush and all over the handle whatever I tried  but nice lather and plenty for three passes.

Passes went ... down / across / up mainly ... bit above my adams apple needs a few different ways

one slight bit of shaver nick at the bottom of my neck - but TBH this area is always an issue with a normal cartridge razor.

wet the alum block and rubbed everywhere - slight tingling.

Used the Proroso pre shave after cold water wash - I've seen it mentioned elsewhere 

Conclusion is that its the closest shave I can ever remember !!

One Question - what do you do with the alum block after use ? I rinsed it ... do you dry it ? 

For the money the Feather Popular is a steal

Cheers

Simon


----------



## GleemSpray

Just rinse the alum block and it will dry fairly quickly.

glad you got a good result first time out - DE shaving is so much better than cartridge.


----------



## Simonrev

GleemSpray said:


> Just rinse the alum block and it will dry fairly quickly.
> 
> glad you got a good result first time out - DE shaving is so much better than cartridge.


Beginners luck no doubt  but I should have done it years ago


----------



## james_death

How s it going, got it mastered yet.

Been on and off a few years now with beards, and or handle bar mustache.
The odd all off again.

Had the beard at one point to the chest, Amusing doing a moto cross day with beard stuck out the bottom of the helmet.

Some will stick to just doing one direction passes, the more passes the more chance of irritation.

With face mapping you may find your grain goes one way on one side and the other the other side, even alternating on the same side.

Its such a great feeling having had a great shave.

Can get addictive collecting vintage gear, multiple Vintage DE Razors and i darnt say how many Straight Razors i have...

If there is one thing to avoid most irritation, its going against the grain.

Some handle it fine but my skin is very very sensitive, doesnt look it but it is...:lol:


----------



## GleemSpray

I have settled on a routine of mostly using DE razors when i have the time to do it slowly and carefully, but still often use a 5 blade Gillette Fusion for a quick clean up.

I also sometimes use the Gillette Fusion for a final pass against the grain after a DE shave, to get any straggling stubble and i don't get any irritation this way, because the DE has done 90% of the work. Leaves me with a perfect finish.

Other things i have learned:

Proraso Refreshing Pre Shave Cream ( the green one with menthol ) works very well, even on sensitive skin. The white version labelled "for sensitive skin" is a bit average in my experience and doesnt actually help, wheras the green one actually makes you skin / stubble buzz and makes the shave easier. I am sure there are budget pre-shave products that work well, but i haven't found any yet 

Palmolive For Men Classic Palm Extract Shave Cream (in the big green tube) gives a great, creamy, comfortable lather and its only £2 in the supermarkets
- definitely worth a try - to me it compares very favourably indeed with some much more expensive creams i have tried.

Cant beat keeping a £3 bottle of Distilled Witch Hazel to hand as a cheap and effective aftershave to soother the skin.

NIVEA MEN Sensitive Post Shave Balm is also fantastic stuff, and its quite often discounts down to £3 a bottle in the supermarkets.


----------



## james_death

Apart from the Palmolive I have all the others, I mentioned years back about the witchazel but don’t get the homebargain ones mostly alcohol not nice, the sainsbury one is really good stuff think that’s only a few quid.


----------



## GleemSpray

james_death said:


> Apart from the Palmolive I have all the others, I mentioned years back about the witchazel but don't get the homebargain ones mostly alcohol not nice, the sainsbury one is really good stuff think that's only a few quid.


Yup, Sainsburys is the one i use @ £2.

Boots is decent, but its nearer to £3 and i'm not made of money ...

The Palmolive For Men Classic Palm Extract Shave Cream (Phew) is really surprisingly luxurious and smooth and you only need a small amount. Deff worth a play at £2. I tried it because other shaving forums raved about it and they weren't wrong.

When my Dad was in the Army, they had a trick of running a sink of cold water after shaving and rinsing, then hold your breath and hold your face in the cold water for 30secs or so - it pulls the skin tight and stops any bleeding - its a bit primitive, but it actually really works if you can run properly cold water.


----------



## atbalfour

Didn't want to start a new thread when there was so much information in this one.. that said I haven't had the time to go through 75% of the pages and the more I looked the more my head was fried. Now I know how a newbie detailer feels coming on here!

Looking to venture into DE shaving for the first time.

I shave twice a week, have thickish stubble which tends to get caught in between the cornerstone blades I currently use. I've always used Proraso pre & post shave cream, with Taylor of Old Bond Street shaving cream which both seem pretty good - could be something better out there?

After a quick scan through a few of the pages I was thinking of this razor:

- https://www.muehle-shaving.co.uk/rytmo/rytmo-razors/rytmo-safety-razor-black-resin-handle

No idea which blades will be best so was going to buy this variety pack?

- https://www.executive-shaving.co.uk/executive-shaving-company-safety-razor-blade-variety-pack

Thoughts?


----------



## Simonrev

atbalfour said:


> Didn't want to start a new thread when there was so much information in this one.. that said I haven't had the time to go through 75% of the pages and the more I looked the more my head was fried. Now I know how a newbie detailer feels coming on here!
> 
> Looking to venture into DE shaving for the first time.
> 
> I shave twice a week, have thickish stubble which tends to get caught in between the cornerstone blades I currently use. I've always used Proraso pre & post shave cream, with Taylor of Old Bond Street shaving cream which both seem pretty good - could be something better out there?
> 
> After a quick scan through a few of the pages I was thinking of this razor:
> 
> - https://www.muehle-shaving.co.uk/rytmo/rytmo-razors/rytmo-safety-razor-black-resin-handle
> 
> No idea which blades will be best so was going to buy this variety pack?
> 
> - https://www.executive-shaving.co.uk/executive-shaving-company-safety-razor-blade-variety-pack
> 
> Thoughts?


I've found Gillette Platinum and Gillette Rubie to be my preferred - smooth and sharp so I'd add those to your list
Everyone is different with blades and also different razors work better with different blades


----------



## muzzer

Just be wary of the Feathers blades, they are ridiculously sharp. I use them because my beard hair is very coarse and i find they are the only ones that will cut through the hair quickly and give me the best finish in the shortest time.


----------



## RS3

muzzer said:


> Just be wary of the Feathers blades, they are ridiculously sharp. I use them because my beard hair is very coarse and i find they are the only ones that will cut through the hair quickly and give me the best finish in the shortest time.


This is absolutely true. Feather blades are sharp as hell but the only blade that I will use in my adjustable because the blade angle is slightly more open than other blades and works really well when the razor adjustment is almost fully open. :thumb:


----------



## MagpieRH

muzzer said:


> Just be wary of the Feathers blades, they are ridiculously sharp. I use them because my beard hair is very coarse and i find they are the only ones that will cut through the hair quickly and give me the best finish in the shortest time.


Sharp is what you want! For newbies transferring from multi-blade razors it's a bit of a risk because you're used to having to apply pressure but if you have to apply pressure with a DE then your blade ain't sharp!

I use blades way beyond what seems to be recommended as the normal usage (most seem to suggest a 5-7 days of daily shaving, I tend to shave every 2-3 days and get about a month out of a blade), but if you're careful it's not a problem. It's only when you stick a fresh blade in that you realise how much you were having to work.

I bought a bulk job of 100 feather blades for about £20 when I bought my razor a few years ago, still got about 60 left unused :lol:

I do use the Palmolive cheapy cheapy cream though, agree it's really good, and brilliant value. Pea sized blob gives enough foam for 2 passes for me, with some left in the tub.

atbalfour, one tip you'll see quite a lot but might ignore (I did, for a while) is to only ever use the razor with cream/foam, and not on unprotected skin. Don't ignore it, it makes a huge difference, even if you're just tidying up a little patch :thumb:


----------



## ollienoclue

I've just been using a shaving brush, some lovely goats milk soap off Amazon and a Wilkinson sword (you slip once it cuts four times) razor from boots. Goats milk soap I find lathers like nothing else. Use post-shave balm from Bulldog and it's done. Best done immediately after showering whilst your face is moist.


----------

